# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Εντυπώσεις από το Cable Tv

## sms

Συνδέθηκε η γραμή. Πείτε μου τι τεστ θέλετε να κάνω

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Κατέβασε κάποιο αρχείο από το ftp.ntua.gr
Επίσης, τρέξε και το τεστ στο www.speedtest.net
Αυτά για αρχή.
A, και ρίξε ένα βλέφαρο και στην tv.  :Very Happy:

----------


## sms

> Κατέβασε κάποιο αρχείο από το ftp.ntua.gr
> 
> Αυτά για αρχή.


ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/knoppix-...3-06-06-GR.iso
σταθερά 990KB/sec (από 1200 ξεκίνησε)

----------


## sms

> A, και ρίξε ένα βλέφαρο και στην tv.


Κατεβάζω με 900+ΚΒ βλέπω στην ΤV το discovery και μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο, χωρίς καμία διακοπή!!

----------


## No-Name

Άντε με γειές φίλε.

Μάλλον έχουν κλειδώσει τα 10mbps για κατέβασμα

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Όλα αυτά τα κάνεις ταυτόχρονα? Μπορείς να δεις στο ρουτερ στα πόσα συγχρονίστηκες?

----------


## sms

> Όλα αυτά τα κάνεις ταυτόχρονα? Μπορείς να δεις στο ρουτερ στα πόσα συγχρονίστηκες?


πώς το βλέπω αυτό?

----------


## sms

!!! 
από rapidshare 1000ΚΒ/sec.!!!!

----------


## sms

> Όλα αυτά τα κάνεις ταυτόχρονα? Μπορείς να δεις στο ρουτερ στα πόσα συγχρονίστηκες?


ναι,όλα ταυτόχρονα

----------


## No-Name

Δοκίμασε μονο να κατεβάσεις και μην κάνεις τίποτα άλλο να δείς πόσα πιάνεις....

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Εάν ξέρεις την ip του router, χτύπα την σε έναν browser. Και μετά ψάξε να δεις σε τι ταχύτητα έχει συγχρονιστεί ο router.
Τρέξε και το speedtest.
Η ΤV τι ποιότητα παίζει? Η εικόνα καθαρή? Σπασίματα έχει?

----------


## sms

> Επίσης, τρέξε και το τεστ στο www.speedtest.net


download 8088kb/s
upload 500kb/s
latency 45ms
server London
distance ~1300mi

----------


## tschris

Πότε έκανες αίτηση; σε ποιά περιοχή; φοριτότητα είχες; καλορίζικος.

----------


## sms

> Εάν ξέρεις την ip του router, χτύπα την σε έναν browser. Και μετά ψάξε να δεις σε τι ταχύτητα έχει συγχρονιστεί ο router.
> Τρέξε και το speedtest.
> Η ΤV τι ποιότητα παίζει? Η εικόνα καθαρή? Σπασίματα έχει?


δεν ξέρω την ip του router.Πώς την βρίσκω?
Η TV παίζει χωρίς σπασίματα.Είναι καθαρή.Αν είσα μπροστά στην οθόνη της τηλεόρασης καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν είναι dvd.

----------


## akaloith

ΕΥΓΕ VIVODI
ΕΥΓΕ!
ΦΩΤΟΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΤΡΑΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΕΕΕ
ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΤV ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΝU

----------


## sms

> Πότε έκανες αίτηση; σε ποιά περιοχή; φοριτότητα είχες; καλορίζικος.


Είχα full llu vivodi.Δεν ζήτησα φορητότητα.Έκανα αίτηση πριν από 1 μήνα περίπου

----------


## sms

> ΕΥΓΕ VIVODI
> ΕΥΓΕ!
> ΦΩΤΟΟΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΤΡΑΒΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΕΕΕ


Τι φωτος?

----------


## sms

> Δοκίμασε μονο να κατεβάσεις και μην κάνεις τίποτα άλλο να δείς πόσα πιάνεις....


Ακριβώς την ίδια ταχύτητα από ntua,με κλειστό τον αποκωδικοποιητή και το τηλέφωνο

----------


## sms

Είναι δυνατόν?
Πάνω στον αποκωδικοποιητή γράφει Windows CE Pro 5 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## No-Name

οπότε σαν 1η άποψη έχουμε και λέμε τα 10mbps ειναι για κατέβασμα.

Δοκίμασε να μπέις στο ρούτερ ίσως είναι το 192.168.1.1 να δείς στα πόσα συγχρονίζεις.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου

----------


## sms

> οπότε σαν 1η άποψη έχουμε και λέμε τα 10mbps ειναι για κατέβασμα.
> 
> Δοκίμασε να μπέις στο ρούτερ ίσως είναι το 192.168.1.1 να δείς στα πόσα συγχρονίζεις.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου


Ζητάει στοιχεία Log In.

----------


## No-Name

lol.  :ROFL:  
και δεν στα είπαν???

Με τι user/pass μπήκες συνδέθηκες?

Μήπως είναι τα ίδια με την ΟΝ  :Twisted Evil:   λέω εγώ τώρα.....

----------


## sms

> lol.  
> και δεν στα είπαν???
> 
> Με τι user/pass μπήκες συνδέθηκες?
> 
> Μήπως είναι τα ίδια με την ΟΝ λέω εγώ τώρα.....


Ο τεχνικός έχει συνδέσει όλα τα καλώδια και μου είπε ότι οι ρυθμίσεις κατεβαίνουν αυτόματα στο router.Τι κωδικοί είναι αυτοί?Σε κάποιο χαρτί που μου άφησε μήπως τα έγραφε?Το πέταξα

----------


## No-Name

Λέω εγώ τώρα μήπως το ρούτερ είναι κλειδωμένο.

Ρε γαμώτο τι μου θυμίζουν αυτά δεν ξέρω.......

Καλοί φίλοι και γνωστοί που φριντίσατε να θάψετε κάποιον περάστε και από εδω να δείτε!

όπως και να έχει κάλεσε την vivodi και ζήτα κωδικούς για το ρούτερ.

----------


## sms

Επειδή γίνεται λόγος με την ΟΝ.Πώς θα δω αν υπάρχουν περιορισμοί στις πόρτες της Vivodi?

----------


## sms

Θα τηλεφωνήσω στο 13800 να ρωτήσω τους κωδικούς

----------


## akaloith

φωτος του εξοπλισμου
του router και του κουτιου της tv
και φωτος του menu της tv με τις ταινιες κτλ

----------


## sms

> φωτος του εξοπλισμου
> του router και του κουτιου της tv
> και φωτος του menu της tv με τις ταινιες κτλ


δεν είμαι φωτογράφος.Αν βρω τον χρόνο θα στείλω.
13800 λεει tellas.Ποιο είναι το τηλεφωνο της Vivodi?

----------


## No-Name

13880 κάλεσε.....θα περιμένεις πολύ για τεχνικό αλλά αξίζει μια απάντηση σχετικά με την πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ

----------


## sms

Και οι ταινίες παίζουν.Είναι δωρεάν

----------


## akaloith

13880 !!!

----------


## sms

Έχει και παιχνίδια όπως pacman,tetris,snake

----------


## sms

> 13880 !!!


τηλεφώνησα στο cable TV, η κοπέλα δεν ήξερε και ρώτησε.Μου είπε ότι το router δεν είναι κλειδωμένο αλλά για τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης θα πρέπει να στείλω φαξ    :Evil:   με τα στοιχεία μου και θα με ενημερώσουν άμεσα.Πέταξα το χαρτί του τεχνικού  :Closed topic: 

Πώς θα δω τώρα τι γίνεται με τις πόρτες; Δεν υπάρχει κάποια σελίδα στο internet να ψάχνει όπως στο speedtest?

----------


## sms

> Μα ο φίλος δεν έχεις κωδικούς αυτόματα κατέβηκαν του είπε ο τεχνικός


μου είπε ότι αν κάποια στιγμή κολλήσει η tv ή το τηλέφωνο να κλείσω το router και να το ανοίξω ξανά. Αυτόματα θα επανέλθουν οι ρυθμίσεις. Ο τεχνικός έφυγε, δεν έπαιζε καμία υπηρεσία και μου είπε ότι θα με καλέσουν από την vivodi μόλις το ρυθμίσουν. Ποτέ δεν με κάλεσαν, τηλεφώνησα εγώ και μετά από 1 ώρα ήταν όλα ok

----------


## No-Name

οκ απλά κάτσε να χαρείς την συνδεσούλα σου και μην αγχώνεσαι τι μπορεί να γίνεται στο βάθος.

Και πάλι καλορίζικος  :One thumb up:

----------


## akaloith

μια φωτουλα απο το menu της tv?

----------


## sms

> οκ απλά κάτσε να χαρείς την συνδεσούλα σου και μην αγχώνεσαι τι μπορεί να γίνεται στο βάθος.
> 
> Και πάλι καλορίζικος


Πώς θα δω αν οι πόρτες είναι ανοιχτές στο router?

----------


## coftaras

Καλοριζικη η νεα συνδεση.Αντε να περνουμε σειρα και οι αλλοι σιγα σιγα  :Razz:

----------


## akaloith

*http://192.168.1.1
us: Conf
pas: admin

και μετα
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58955

*

----------


## sms

> [Bitching] Πάντως έλεγαν πως και τα 20 Mbs τα είναι διαθέσιμα για το Internet   [/Bitching]


Απ' ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός επειδή τον ρώτησα, για να έχω 20MBs internet θα πρέπει να μετακομίσω δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ. Η γραμμή μου στο internet είπε ότι θα είναι περίπου 11MBs. Μπορώ να κάνω κάποια μέτρηση? Προηγουμένως είχα 2MBs με 34ε τον μήνα,χωρίς τηλέφωνο και χωρίς δωρεάν τηλέφωνα.
Τώρα με 33ε τον μήνα έχω 11MBs internet,δωρεάν τηλέφωνα και τηλεόραση.

----------


## No-Name

Μπές στο 192.168.1.1 και βάλε username:conf password:admin
και πές μας τι βλέπεις?

----------


## sms

> *http://192.168.1.1
> us: Conf
> pas: admin
> 
> και μετα
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=58955
> 
> *


*
Ζητάει Vood Centre Manager (VCM) Code*

----------


## akaloith

http://speedtest.pcw.gr/PCW_DSL_Speed_Test.exe
speedtest τρεχτο μια φορα με tv ανοιχτη και μια φορα με tv κλειστη

http://us.games2.yimg.com/download.g...04/eyeinst.exe
επισης, κανε auto detect connection settings

----------


## sms

> γκούχου γκούχου......
> 
> τι είν τούτο?


Κωδικοί πρόσβασης μετά από φαξ και για το router και το vcm code το οποίο δεν θα έπρεπε να εμφανίζεται μου απάντησαν. Τους ρώτησα πάλι για τις πόρτες και είπαν ότι δεν είναι κλειδωμένες.

Έκανα ένα test (ports) από εδώ http://probe.hackerwatch.org/probe/probe.asp

Θα προσπαθήσω να απαντήσω στις ερωτήσεις σας αύριο.

Αποτελέσματα port scan:

*21 (FTP) secure* 

       This port is completely invisible to the outside world.

*23 (Telnet)* secure

       This port is completely invisible to the outside world.

*25 (SMTP Mail Server Port)*  secure

       This port is completely invisible to the outside world.

*79 (Finger)*  secure

       This port is completely invisible to the outside world.

*80 (HTTP)*         secure

       This port is completely invisible to the outside world.

*110 (POP3 Mail Server Port)*         secure

       This port is completely invisible to the outside world.

*139 (Net BIOS)*         secure

       This port is completely invisible to the outside world.

*143 (IMAP)*         secure

       This port is completely invisible to the outside world.

*443 (HTTPS)*         secure

       This port is completely invisible to the outside world.

----------


## sms

ο αποκωδικοποιητής έχει 2 usb, είσοδο για μικρόφωνο και υποδοχές για ηχεία component, spdif, rs-232 (αυτά γράφει.Σε τι χρησιμεύουν?)

----------


## coftaras

Καλα στο download η ταχυτητα ειναι παρα πολλη καλη αλλα με το upload τι ταχυτητες εχει...?Δεν βλεπω τιποτα γιαυτο?

----------


## sms

rewind και fast forward στις ταινίες παίζουν καλύτερα και από το dvd

----------


## sms

> Καλα στο download η ταχυτητα ειναι παρα πολλη καλη αλλα με το upload τι ταχυτητες εχει...?Δεν βλεπω τιποτα γιαυτο?


από www.speedtest.net

download 8088kb/s
upload 500kb/s
latency 45ms
server London
distance ~1300mi

----------


## sms

το τηλέφωνο ακούγεται όπως στον ΟΤΕ.Καθαρός ήχος

----------


## coftaras

Sorry που ρωταω συνεχεια αλλα μας εχει φαει η περιεργεια.Απο ποικιλια στις ταινιες τι εχουμε?Μεγαλη γκαμα ή τιποτα το σπουδαιο?

----------


## coftaras

Απο οτι βλεπω στο Upload μαλλον για 512 παμε και οχι για 1mb που θα ηταν το λογικο και το αποδεκτο. :Thumb down:

----------


## akaloith

spidif για ενισχυτη ηχεια
component για hd tv
rs- 232 για αναβαθμιση firmware

----------


## Gr1s0s

Παιδιά αυτά είναι υπέροχα νέα!!!
Και ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές...
1 MB\s download δεν είναι καθόλου λίγα αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι παράλληλα έχει ip TV και απεριόριστες κλήσεις με 33 ευρώ το μήνα, όταν πριν ένα χρόνο το 1 MBit ήταν για λίγους.
Πιστεύω αξίζει ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στη vivodi και ας ελπίσουμε να συνεχίσει έτσι  :One thumb up:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Καναλια τα 10? Στο τηλεφωνο παιρνει τα 800 και 801? Αντε καλοφαγωτα....

----------


## alifra

Εχεις 2 τηλεφωνικες ανεξαρτητες γραμμες?
Εχεις αναμονη κλησεων σε καθε μια απο τις 2 ξεχωριστες γραμμες?
Τριμερης επικοινωνια δωρεαν?

----------


## coftaras

> Εχεις 2 τηλεφωνικες ανεξαρτητες γραμμες?
> Εχεις αναμονη κλησεων σε καθε μια απο τις 2 ξεχωριστες γραμμες?
> Τριμερης επικοινωνια δωρεαν?


Αυτο συμβαινει ηδη με αυτους που εχουν dsl phone απο την Vivodi.
Υπαρχουν 2 ανεξαρτητες γραμμες με ξεχωριστες λειτουργειες η καθε μια (αναμονη κλησεων,αναγνωρηση κλησεων κα).

----------


## alexshmmy

Μια χαρα εισε με 1 mb/s.Αντε τωρα πηγαινε να παρεις σκληρους γιατι εχεις δουλεια :Smile:

----------


## Yiannis32

To username/password, είναι τα ίδια με της σύνδεσής σου (αυτά που σου δώσαν για το E-mail). Το Vood είναι ξεκλείδωτο για port forwarding κλπ. Αν ταλαιπωρείσαι στο cs για να σου πουν user/pass, στείλε μου ΠΜ. Έχω πρόσβαση να στα βρω.

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## Tem

καλή αρχή λοιπόν και από εμένα στο cable TV πακέτο της Vivodi  :One thumb up:  
Oι πληροφορίες που θα δίνονται εδώ θα είναι σημαντικές για όλους τους υποψήφιους 
πελάτες του πακέτου. Και πάλι καλή αρχή

----------


## Sei

Nα ναι καλα ο συμφορουμιτης sms για τις πληροφοριες, με λιγα λογια:
1)upload 512 (τελικα δεν ειναι 1mb   :Crying:  )  download 10mb (τουλαχιστον για τον sms) αποκλειστικα για internet. 
2)ποιοτητα εικονας αρκετα καλη αλλα κατωτερη απο dvd, οι λειτουργιες rewind-pause κλπ υλοποιηθηκαν σωστα.
3)η τηλεφωνια εχει πολυ καλη ποιοτητα
4)οι 3 υπηρεσιες δουλευουν απροβληματιστα ταυτοχρονα
5)μενει να επιβεβαιωθει αυτο που ειδη ξερουμε,οτι δεν ειναι κλειδωμενο το vood.

Ολα καλα μεχρι τωρα, το μονο που λειπει απο το CableTV για εμενα ειναι ενα καναλι αθλητικο και ενα με ταινιες και φυσικα μενει να δουμε πως θα ειναι οι ταχυτητες αφοτου συνδεθουν αρκετοι συνδρομητες

Καποες απο τις δικες μου αποριες 
1)Θα ηταν οντως ενδιαφερων να ξεραμε τι εδεινε το modem στις μετρησεις της γραμμης του sms
2)Υπαρχει μεγαλη ποικιλια ταινιων; υπαρχει καμια ταινια που δεν βγηκε ακομα σε dvd; (δεν σκοπευω να xρησιμοποιησω το video on demand απλα ειμαι περιεργος)

----------


## geo7

Aμαν!!  :Shocked:   Πως μου ξεφυγε αυτο το θρεντ? 

Καλοριζικη φιλε μου   :One thumb up:    , αλλα για ξεκαθαρισε μας σε παρακαλω το θεμα με το ρουτερ και τους κωδικους γιατι οποιος καει λενε στο χυλο, φυσαει και το γιαουρτι... :Sorry:  
2ο ξενερωμα μαζεμενο οσο να πεις θα μας κατσει λιγουλακι βαρυ... :Mad:   :Sad:

----------


## dimkarv

Μερικές ερωτήσεις προς τους χρήστες του Cable TV, κυρίως οσον αφορά TV, video:
Τα κανάλια αλλάζουν γρήγορα?
Μπορείς να δείς οποιαδήποτε ταινία, οποιαδήποτε στιγμή?
Υπαρχει η δυνατότητα να σταματήσεις την TV και να δεις την συνέχεια μετά από λίγο?
Μπορείς να "γράψεις" καποιο τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα στο δίκτυο (Network Personal Video Recorder, NPVR)?
Ρωτώ γιατί πέρα από την εμπειρία του χρήστη αφορούν και την σχεδίαση που έχει γίνει στο δίκτυο.

----------


## lewton

> το τηλέφωνο ακούγεται όπως στον ΟΤΕ.Καθαρός ήχος


Εσύ ακούς άψογα. Οι άλλοι πώς σε ακούνε όμως;  :Thinking:  
Το λέω επειδή και εγώ ακούω άψογα, αλλά δεν με ακούνε άψογα.

----------


## valen01

SMS καλορίζικη η σύνδεση και να ευχηθώ να διατηρηθεί η κατα τα λεγόμενά σου καλή της ποιότητα επ' αόριστο. Ελπιζω μόνο να μην νομίζουν στη VIVODI οτι επειδή ενεργοποιήθηκε ένας και πάει καλά οτι χωρίς να προσέξουν θα πάνε και όλοι οι υπόλοποι το ίδιο....

Προσωπικά βρίκσω πολύ καλές τις ταχύτητες του sms και μακάρι και εγώ να έχω την ίδια ποιότητα. Δεν είναι και λίγα αυτά που παίρνει με 33 ευρώ το μήνα. Ας μην είμαστε αχάριστοι !

Προτείνω ωστόσο αν έχει όρεξη και ελευθερο χρόνο ο sms να φτιάξει ένα review με στοιχεία μετρήσεις και εικόνες ( οκ ξέρω ζητάω πολλά αλλά σίγουρα όλο και κάποιος θα το έει σκεφτεί και θα προθυμοποιηθεί να το κάνει ) όπως αυτά που φιλοξενούνται στην κατηγορία των παρουσιάσεων Modem.......

----------


## jimmad

Το username/pass της συνδεσης στο δινει ο τεχνικος με αυτα κανεις login 
στο vood και βλεπεις στην πρωτη σελιδα pou το συνολικο bw τις γραμμης
το vood ειναι κλειδωμενο αλλα οχι οσο αφορα to net firewall nat portforward lan ip dhcp 
ip adress wifi μπορεις να τα πειραξεις κανονικα αυτα που ειναι κλειδωμενα ειναι τα QOS & VoIP
για εναν απλο user εχει τα παντα ανοιχτα 
Οσο για το 1ΜΒ upload  αν εδεινε τετοιο πραμμα οι μισες  γραμμες θα εβγαζαν βλαβη γιατι απλα δεν θα αντεχαν 
και μην ξεχναμε οτι η vivo τα 8/1 ΜΒ τα δεινει αν θυμαμαι καλα 250 ευρο 
θα ηταν παραλογο να δωσει σε home user 1ΜΒ upload με 33 ευρο και στο κατω κατω δεν θα ανοιξεις νετ καφε 
ελεος μην τα θελετε ολα δικα σας 

Α επεισης στο χαρτη που σας δινει ειναι και το μειλ σας και τα στοιχεια για το vp.vivodi.gr
οπου κανεται διαχειρηση στα τηλ σας εκτροπες τηλεφωνητες και αλλα τετοια 

και καλο download

----------


## Jazzer

Πολύ καλές οι πρώτες εντυπώσεις. Μένει να δούμε σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη του cable από πολλούς χρήστες, πως θα είναι τα πράγματα. :Thinking:

----------


## sms

:Worthy: 

Πρέπει να απαντήσω όλες τις ερωτήσεις?  :Crying: 
Έχασα τον αριθμό των σελίδων!  :Laughing: 


Δεν έστειλα το φαξ στην vivodi σήμερα. 12 ώρες δουλειά το ξέχασα  :Crying: 
Δεν καταλαβαίνω όλα αυτά τα τεχνικά που με ρωτάτε. 
Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρουν τα δωρεάν τηλέφωνα (οικογένεια) και η τηλεόραση (λόγω δουλειάς) και λιγότερο το internet.
Αυτά τα peer to peer προγράμματα δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ.Για τις πόρτες ψάχνω από περιέργεια και μόνο για να σας ενημερώσω γιατί βλέπω ότι επικρατεί ανησυχία εξαιτίας της ΟΝ.
Κατεβάζω κυρίως από rapidshare ταινίες και τραγούδια.Η ταχύτητα απ'ότι βλέπω τώρα ξεκινά από 920KB/sec και σταθεροποιείται στα 850KB/sec.
Η ταχύτητα στο internet δεν αλλάζει όταν βλέπω τηλεόραση ή μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο.
Έκανα μετρήσεις με ανοιχτή και κλειστή την τηλεόραση όπως μου είπατε.
Το ΣΚ να απαντήσω τις υπόλοιπες ερωτήσεις?  :Worthy: 
Δηλαδή από το adslgr μόνο εγώ έχω cable?
Κανείς άλλος τεχνικά καταρτισμένος να διαφωτίσει το forum υπάρχει?

----------


## akaloith

you are the chosen
δεν υπαρχει αλλος.
περιοχη?
τελικα username και password τα πηρες?
η αποσταση σου απο τον κομβο της βιβο?

----------


## chemic

παρε τηλ να στο δώσουν ντε!  :Razz:  
τί βλακείες με φαξ κτλ σου είπαν εμένα στο τηλεφονετ μου το είχαν πει (αν και τον ήξερα)

----------


## Acer

> Πρέπει να απαντήσω όλες τις ερωτήσεις? 
> Έχασα τον αριθμό των σελίδων! 
> Δεν έστειλα το φαξ στην vivodi σήμερα. 12 ώρες δουλειά το ξέχασα 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω όλα αυτά τα τεχνικά που με ρωτάτε. 
> Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρουν τα δωρεάν τηλέφωνα (οικογένεια) και η τηλεόραση (λόγω δουλειάς) και λιγότερο το internet.
> Αυτά τα peer to peer προγράμματα δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ.Για τις πόρτες ψάχνω από περιέργεια και μόνο για να σας ενημερώσω γιατί βλέπω ότι επικρατεί ανησυχία εξαιτίας της ΟΝ.
> Κατεβάζω κυρίως από rapidshare ταινίες και τραγούδια.Η ταχύτητα απ'ότι βλέπω τώρα ξεκινά από 920KB/sec και σταθεροποιείται στα 850KB/sec.
> Η ταχύτητα στο internet δεν αλλάζει όταν βλέπω τηλεόραση ή μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο.
> Έκανα μετρήσεις με ανοιχτή και κλειστή την τηλεόραση όπως μου είπατε.
> ...


... for the time being μοναχα εσενα εχουμε, απ ο,τι φαινεται εισαι ο πρωτος, ο μοναδικος και μονακριβος μας, the one and only που εχει ενεργοποιηθει, εισαι η ελπιδα μας, κλπ, κλπ ... οκ, μεχρι εκει  :Smile:  

πχ γνωριζεις ποσο μακρια εισαι απο τον κομβο της περιοχης σου ? καταρχην σε ποια περιοχη εισαι ? (οριστε, ευκολες ερωτησουλες ειναι αυτες)  :Wink:  

και οταν ευκαιρεσεις τρεξε please και εκεινα τα 2 exe αρχεια των οποιων τα 2 links σου εστειλε ενας φιλος απο εδω μεσα, ειναι αξιοπιστα/ακινδυνα/γρηγορα και θα σου δωσουν κατι νουμερα που θα ειχαν ενδιαφερον να μας τα ελεγες ... thanks προκαταβολικα φιλε Sms  :Smile:

----------


## jimmad

λοιπον τελευταια φορα που θα τα πω γιατι απλα με κουραζει να γραφω ελληνικα 
και ειμαι και ανοθογραφος 
η υπηρεσια εχει ως εξεις 
download απο 4096 ως 20 ΜΒ 
upload 512 συνολικο (για αυτο δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος αλλα το minimum για το νετ ειναι 256 και για αυτο ειμαι σιγουρος)
Vood καλο ρουτερ οχι τελειο και οχι τρομερα αξιοπιστο
Ανοιχτες ειναι οι βασικες λειτουργιες firewall nat wifi portforward lan groups dhcp upnp και αλλα τετοια 
Κλειστα ειναι QoS VPN WAN SIP CABLE 
ο λογαρισμος που κανετε login ειναι user και οχι admin 
ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ 
ειναι οτι για την data λειτουργια νετ δλδ εχετε πραγματικη ip το οποιο σημενει 
οτι κατεβαζετε κανονικα απο p2p torrent και οτι αλλο θελετε 
Δεν εχει κλειδωμενες πορτες για το νετ ακομα και ενα server αν θελετε σηκωνεται
απλα αυτο που σας λενε απο το cc οι ο εξοπλισμος ειναι κλειδωμενος ισχυει 
στο οτι δεν μπορειτε να πειραξετε καποια πραματα που απλα θα επειρεασσουν την λειτουργεια 
του net phone και cable 
px username δεν μπορειτε καν να το δειτε  
και προσοχη αυτο ειναι οταν εχει κατεβασει settings οχι οταν ειναι απο ρεσετ 
η συσκευη λεγεται zero touch κανει αυτο που λεει το βαζεις στην γραμμη και κατεβαζει config 
μετα κλειδωνει καποια πραματα που αμα τα πειραξει καποιος απλα δεν θα παιζει τιποτα

και παρακαλω οποιος δεν εχει δει ουτε σε φωτο vood μην αρχιζει και λεει οτι 
νανε γιατι απλα διμιουργει μεγαλητερη συγχηση απο οτι υπαρχει 

αν καποιος θελει να μαθει κατι παραπανω πλζ να στειλει pm 

α και παρεπηπτοντος απο ταχυτητες παει μια χαρα 
εστω προς το παρον αργοτερα βλεπουμε αλλα το 1ΜΒ 
dl δεν το χαλασε το ξαδελφακι που το εβαλε σχεδον αμεσος γιατι ειχε φουλ και απλα του 
αλλαξαν εξοπλισμο 

Ετσι μου ερχεται να κοψω την τελλας και ας πληρωσω 170 ευρο τελλος απενεργοποιησης 
και να βαλω και εγω ετσι και αλλιος θα τα καληψω  απο την διαφορα 47 με 33 
και απλα θα μεινει μονο τα 60 ευρο τελλος ενεργοποιησης του cable 

το κουρασα ελπιζω να βοηθησα και να μην εγραφα τσαμπα

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Ωραια και κατατοπιστικα τα εγραψε ο jimmad, δηλαδη για εμας τους κοινους θνητους ολα καλα... Αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει ειναι τι εχει κλειδωμενο η ΟΝ... και που επηρεαζει αυτο... Αν μπορει καποιος απλοικα να το εξηγησει.. ουτως συ αλλως την εκανα την αιτηση για cable...

----------


## akaloith

ηδη εχει αναφερθει οτι
download 8088kb/s
upload 500kb/s

και απο τη βιβο οτι το τηλεφωνο και η tv εχουν δεσμευσει το bandwidth που χρειαζονται και οτι δεν επηρεαζει το ενα το αλλο.
τι απο τα παραπανω δεν καταλαβαινετε?
συμφωνα με τα παραπανω το upload ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ 500KB/SEC με περιθωρια βελτιωσης αν η μετρηση που εγινε δεν εγινε σε καλη γραμμη και μαλιστα πιστευω οτι θα ειναι παραπανω απο 512 το οριο αφου σπανια πετυχαινουμε μετρηση τοσο κοντα στο μεγιστο.

Η VIVO ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΤΟΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ, ΤΟΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ TV, ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ INTERNET. KAI AYTO ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΚΝΥΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ QOS της ον που παρουσιαζει τα εξης φαινομενα:

"το QoS ειναι αστα να πάνε......με iptv και κατέβασμα από ftp.ntua κολλήματα άγρια,(αφού κατεβάζει με 900)και αναγκάζομαι και στο flashget και του βάζω κόφτη"
εκτος του οτι η iptv ειναι σε mpeg2 και απαιτει 4 πολυτιμα mbit bandwidth σε αντιθεση με της vivo που απαιτει 2mb (mpeg4)

Με λιγα λογια ον με ανοιχτη tv αυτοματως πεφτεις στα 6mbit. χωρις tv πας στα 10.
Στη vivo θεωρητικα παντα σε μια ιδανικη γραμμη ασ πουμε οτι πιανει 16mbit.
τα 2 δεσμευονται ετσι και αλλιως για την tv. 0,5 ας πουμε για το τηλεφωνο (θεωρητικα τα νουμερα)
13,5 εχεις για το ιντερνετ ειτε με ανοιχτη τv ειτε κλειστη.
ειναι πιο χαζο αλλα και πιο σιγουρο για να μην εχεις διακοπες και προβληματα.

----------


## symplektis

Μηπως ξερει κανεις αν ο εξοπλισμος που δινει με το cableTV εχει HDMI εξοδο? Ακομα μια απορια που δεν μου εχει λυθει ακομα ειναι αν ισχυει αυτο που μου ειπαν απο το τηλ. η vivo οτι δεν χρειαζεται να διακοψω την υπαρχουσα ADSL μεχρι την ενεργοποιηση απο αυτους.. Καμια γνωμη? Pls πειτε μου γιατι βλεπω να την χανω την προσφορα...

----------


## Djore

> Μηπως ξερει κανεις αν ο εξοπλισμος που δινει με το cableTV εχει HDMI εξοδο? Ακομα μια απορια που δεν μου εχει λυθει ακομα ειναι αν ισχυει αυτο που μου ειπαν απο το τηλ. η vivo οτι δεν χρειαζεται να διακοψω την υπαρχουσα ADSL μεχρι την ενεργοποιηση απο αυτους.. Καμια γνωμη? Pls πειτε μου γιατι βλεπω να την χανω την προσφορα...



το cableTV δεν εχει HDMI έξοδο

----------


## Acer

φιλε sms τι νεα ? ολα βαινουν καλως ?  :Smile:  ... κοιταξες σε τι τιμες εχει κλειδωσει το vood ?

----------


## mpregos

> "το QoS ειναι αστα να πάνε......με iptv και κατέβασμα από ftp.ntua κολλήματα άγρια,(αφού κατεβάζει με 900)και αναγκάζομαι και στο flashget και του βάζω κόφτη"



αυτό κάτι μού θυμίζει ??????? :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
Άμα δεν μπόρούν να φτίξουν ένα δυναμικό QoS,ας είναι στατικό,τουλάχιστον,να μήν έχουμε κολλήματα στην τηλεόραση......
έχοντας εχθές azareus(με 60 το πολυ),dc++(70 το πολυ),rapidshare(300 το πολυ),για ώρα να κατεβάζουν δεν μπόρουσες να δεις τηλεοραση απο ΟΝ.στον ΑΝΤ1 ο ήχος ήταν χάλια,και σε όλα τα άλλα έκανε σπασίματα και κοθκιδες η εικόνα.......
ας ελπίσουμε οτι με το cable tv να μ πορούμε να βλέπουμε τηλεόραση

-------->Σε αναμονή για ακύρωση γραμμής.

----------


## nlkrio

Μα καλα μονο ενας ενεργοποιημενος......???????

----------


## geo7

> λοιπον τελευταια φορα που θα τα πω γιατι απλα με κουραζει να γραφω ελληνικα 
> και ειμαι και ανοθογραφος 
> η υπηρεσια εχει ως εξεις 
> download απο 4096 ως 20 ΜΒ 
> upload 512 συνολικο (για αυτο δεν ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος αλλα το minimum για το νετ ειναι 256 και για αυτο ειμαι σιγουρος)
> Vood καλο ρουτερ οχι τελειο και οχι τρομερα αξιοπιστο
> Ανοιχτες ειναι οι βασικες λειτουργιες firewall nat wifi portforward lan groups dhcp upnp και αλλα τετοια 
> Κλειστα ειναι QoS VPN WAN SIP CABLE 
> *ο λογαρισμος που κανετε login ειναι user και οχι admin* 
> ...


Aυτο μπορει να μας το επιβεβαιωσει καποιος?
Γιατι θα υπαρχει προβλημα ενδεχομενης παραβιασης της ιδιωτικοτητας παλι, αν οι βιβοδιανοι εχουν το administration του ρουτερ... :Whistle:

----------


## 17Μ

Πώς φαίνεται;







Welcome to the Tilgin DSL Modem 
Setup 
The Setup section allows you to configure access to your EM (Element Manager) provisioning server, configure connections and other basic settings.  Advanced 
The Advanced section lets you configure advanced features like RIP, Firewall, NAT, Voice, UPnP, IGMP, Bridge Filters, and LAN clients.   Wireless 
The Wireless section lets you configure wireless related features.   Tools 
The Tools section lets you carry out system commands and perform simple system tests.  Status 
The Status section displays status, log and statistical information for all connections and interfaces.   Help 
The Help section provides information on configuration and settings for each section.  

Status Information 




Time: 6:11 P.M. 29/3 2007  
DSL Status: Connected 
Product Name: Vood 452W_A  
Wireless RF: Disabled 
 System Uptime:  1 hours 32 minutes 
DSL Speed: 1023/17226kbps 
Software Revision: 452W_S_2_6_0_RC_1 
SSID:  










 :All cards:

----------


## Sei

Επιτελους!! Να υποθεσουμε οτι εισαι ο δευτερος που συνδεθηκε 17Μ; Καλοριζικη η συνδεση.
Κανε κανα τεστ στο 
http://www.speedtest.net/ αν δεν σου κανει κοπο.
Δοκιμασες κανα p2p προγραμμα;  ή να κανεις port forward;
Ελπιζω να μη καταλαβα λαθος και να γραφω του κεφαλιου μου

----------


## pan.nl

> Πώς φαίνεται;
>  Welcome to the Tilgin DSL Modem 
> Setup 
> The Setup section allows you to configure access to your EM (Element Manager) provisioning server, configure connections and other basic settings.  Advanced 
> The Advanced section lets you configure advanced features like RIP, Firewall, NAT, Voice, UPnP, IGMP, Bridge Filters, and LAN clients.   Wireless 
> The Wireless section lets you configure wireless related features.   Tools 
> The Tools section lets you carry out system commands and perform simple system tests.  Status 
> The Status section displays status, log and statistical information for all connections and interfaces.   Help 
> The Help section provides information on configuration and settings for each section.  
> ...


Συγχρονίζεις σε πολύ καλή ταχύτητα  :One thumb up: . Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μας δώσεις και τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου (Attenuation, SNR Margin κλπ)? Καλορίζικη!

----------


## Dimitris013

Για να δεις στο *Vοοd* τα στοιχεία που ζητάει ο φίλος από πάνω, και ενδιαφέρουν όλους μας πας :::

----------


## Acer

> Πώς φαίνεται;
> DSL Speed: 1023/17226kbps 
> Product Name: Vood 452W_A


φιλε 17Μ *καλοριζικη* η CableTV και επισης *καλωσορισες* στο Forum  :Smile:  

1. το vood κλειδωσε σε πολυ καλες τιμες.

2. το Vood 452W εχεις ?

3. ποσο μακρια εισαι περιπου απο τον κομβο της Vivodi της περιοχης σου ? (η εστω του οτε αν γνωριζεις)

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## 17Μ

Ευχαριστώ,αλλά ερωταπάντησα@άνωθι για να μην ξαναπαραθέτω  :Embarassed:  
Κατά τι ταχυτέρα της τέως 2πλής υπηρεσίας μου (128) σαφωσκατωτέρα...της πρώην απλής μου (256)  :Lips Sealed:  
Υποσχέθηκαν να φτιάξει  :Sad:  κατά τ' άλλα -πολυμεσικώς ούτως ειπείν- σχεδόν άψογα  :Bot:  

      Υ.Γ:Πάω για HiEnd καλωδιάκια,μπας&τ' ανεβάσω  :Bat: 
Επί του πιεστηρίου:Το 'χα ήδη δει μα δεν μου φάνηκε ιδιαιτέρως πληροφοριακό +κριτικώς προς του 530 τα Advanced Diagnostics















  Network Statistics   

 Connection Status  

 DHCP Clients  

 Modem Status  

 Product Information  

 System Log  



  Log Out  

  Modem Status 
Modem Status 
 Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   17238 
US Margin   10 
DS Margin   6 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   340 
DS Line Attenuation   22 
US Line Attenuation   12 
Peak Cell Rate   2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   1492 
CRC Tx Fast   23 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Interleaved 


DSL Statistics 
 Near End F4 Loop Back Count   0 
Near End F5 Loop Back Count   0

----------


## Dimitris013

OMG!!! Αυτό που έρχεται σπίτι σου είναι σήμα ή μόνο θόρυβος;;;  :Thinking:  Απαράδεκτα Margin! Αν και δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι λες στο ποστ σου, :Thinking:  από ότι διαισθάνομαι δεν πρέπει να έχεις ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες, και φυσικά γιαυτό φταίει ο άπειρος θόρυβος που έχεις στην γραμμή σου. Η υπόσχεση τους μάλλον αφορά τον καθαρισμό της γραμμής από τον θόρυβο. καλορίζικη και ελπίζω να στρώσει!

----------


## pan.nl

> OMG!!! Αυτό που έρχεται σπίτι σου είναι σήμα ή μόνο θόρυβος;;;  Απαράδεκτα Margin! Αν και δυσκολεύομαι να καταλάβω τι λες στο ποστ σου, από ότι διαισθάνομαι δεν πρέπει να έχεις ικανοποιητικές ταχύτητες, και φυσικά γιαυτό φταίει ο άπειρος θόρυβος που έχεις στην γραμμή σου. Η υπόσχεση τους μάλλον αφορά τον καθαρισμό της γραμμής από τον θόρυβο. καλορίζικη και ελπίζω να στρώσει!


Όντως, πολύς ο θόρυβος, αλλά αυτό δεν επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα, απλά ίσως προκαλέσει αποσυνδέσεις. Πάντα σύμφωνα με ό,τι διαβάζω στο forum μιλώντας. Πάντως, βλέποντας πως με θόρυβο περισσότερο από τον αντίστοιχο της γραμμής μου μπορείς και συγχρονίζεις στα 17/1 νιώθω μια ανακούφιση, γιατί εδώ και καιρό φοβόμουν πως η γραμμή μου λόγω υψηλού θορύβου δε θα μπορούσε να λειτουργήσει ως Cable TV.

Ένα αξιόπιστο τεστ ταχύτητας είναι να κατεβάσεις κάτι από εδώ: http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/DesktopBSD/ (δοκίμασε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο και δες πού σταθεροποιείται η ταχύτητα).

Επίσης, αν έχεις χρόνο και όρεξη, κάνε ένα τεστ πακέτων (pps) με το Yahoo All Seeing Eye και μέτρησε και κανένα ping με το ping plotter ή μέσω telnet (σωστά το γράφω?). 

Φιλικά

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Πώς φαίνεται;
> 
> DSL Speed: 1023/17226kbps


Σχεδόν τέλειο  :Razz:   . Καλορίζικη η γραμμή και σου εύχομαι να την αξιοποιήσεις κατάλληλα  :Smile:   .

Να σε πρήξω κι εγώ :

α) μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με πόσο ανεβάζεις max ? (δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται , αλλά κάποιος από δω μέσα σίγουρα θα ξέρει και θα μας βοηθήσει να το διαπιστώσουμε , ίσως εάν χρησιμοποιείς τόρρεντς και έχεςι καμια 150αρια αρχεία στον client σου θα μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε άκρη)

β)παίζει η τηλεόραση ? ποιότητα εικόνας και ήχου ? όταν κατεβάζεις max , επηρεάζεται?

γ)η τηλεφωνία τί λέει ? Οκ και οι δύο γραμμές ? ακούς φυσήμτα/ηχώ ή οτιδήποτε ενοχλητικό ? σε σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ ?

Δεύτερος ενεργοποιημένος του φόρουμ , καλά πάμε νομίζω . Ίσως λίγο να κολλησουν οι αιτήσεις λόγω ανεπαρκούς bandwidth , αλλά αυτό με χαροποιεί αφού δείχνει ότι η Βιβόντι σέβεται τους πελάτες της και αγοράζει περισσότερο bandwidth και δε λέει 20 για να παρέχει 3 όπως οι δημόσιοι  :Twisted Evil:  (σε αναλογία πάντα) . Μπράβο , μπράβο , με χαροποιούν ιδιαίτερα και οι χρόνοι ενεργοποίησης και ο επαγγελματισμός της Βιβόντι στο θέμα του bandwidth . Της σέρνουμε τα πάντα , αλλά τώρα της βγάζω το καπέλο .

----------


## Ion13

Ωραίες οι ερωτήσεις του tyremporas2, αν μπορείς να απαντήσεις 17Μ θα βοηθήσεις πολύ.
Κάτι ακόμα: υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με το κατέβασμα από προγράμματα P2P; Και όσον αφορά το τηλέφωνο, πιάνεις εύκολα κινητά ή υπεραστικά, ή υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα σύνδεσης; Γενικά ό,τι μπορείς να μας πεις θα είναι χρήσιμο. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## valen01

Καλορίζικη 17Μ ( αν μας πεις και οτι το nick σου σημαίνει 17 μέρες αναμονής μόνο τότε μονο ενα έχω να πω.... :Respekt:   :Razz:  )

Ελπίζω σύντομα να διορθώσουν το θόρυβο γιατί θα βλέπεις να συγχρονίζει πραγματικά υψηλά αλλά δεν θα μπορείς να το δεις και στο down/up loading...

Keep in touch ωστόσο και αν έχεις τη καλή διάθεση απάντησε και στα επι μέρους ερωτήματα ( βλέπε σχόλιο tyremporas2). Άντε να παίρνουμε σειρά σιγά σιγά.

----------


## darth_vader

Καλά εσείς ζητάτε τεστ και ο 17 ο μάγκας ο καραμπουζουκλής έχει λιώσει στο να κατεβάζει.. :Razz:  .Καλό γείωμα φάγαμε...ο σμσ χάθηκε στο ταξίδι που έκανε...εμπρός για νικολούλη.. :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## ronaldinio

> Δεύτερος ενεργοποιημένος του φόρουμ , καλά πάμε νομίζω . Ίσως λίγο να κολλησουν οι αιτήσεις *λόγω ανεπαρκούς bandwidth* , αλλά αυτό με χαροποιεί αφού δείχνει ότι η Βιβόντι σέβεται τους πελάτες της και αγοράζει περισσότερο bandwidth και δε λέει 20 για να παρέχει 3 όπως οι δημόσιοι


Ώπα ρε παιδιά πώς φτάσαμε σε αυτό το συμπέρασμα;
Εγώ το μόνο που είπα είναι ότι "μυρίζομαι" έλλειψη bandwidth γι' αυτό και βρίσκει πάτημα η Vivodi με τις καθυστερήσεις για να προλάβει να ενεργοποιήσει νέα κυκλώματα.
Από το να εκφράζω μια προσωπική μου υποψία μέχρι να την παίρνουμε ως δεδομένο υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση!!

Κατά τ' άλλα, ψυχραιμία και όλα θα γίνουν.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς σε 3 μέρες μπαίνουμε στη Μεγάλη Εβδομάδα.
Το έχετε συνειδητοποιήσει;  :Smile: 
Σε μια εβδομάδα περίπου θα την κάνουμε για τις εξοχές.
Με τη Vivodi θα ασχολούμαστε;  :Wink:

----------


## Ion13

Παιδιά, έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω:
Η προσφορά της Vivodi για τα 33 € ισχύει μέχρι τέλος Μαρτίου. Μετά τι θα ισχύει? 65 €? Και μόλις τελειώσει ο 1 χρόνος του συμβολαίου, πόσα θα πρέπει να δίνουμε? Αν τυχόν αλλάξουμε εταιρεία, θα πρέπει να πληρώσουμε πάγιο απενεργοποίησης? Πόσο είναι, ξέρετε? Γιατί αν είναι πολύ υψηλό, ίσως τελικά να μην συμφέρει η αλλαγή πακέτου...

----------


## Acer

> Παιδιά, έχω μερικές ερωτήσεις να κάνω:
> Η προσφορά της Vivodi για τα 33  ισχύει μέχρι τέλος Μαρτίου. Μετά τι θα ισχύει? 65 ? Και μόλις τελειώσει ο 1 χρόνος του συμβολαίου, πόσα θα πρέπει να δίνουμε? Αν τυχόν αλλάξουμε εταιρεία, θα πρέπει να πληρώσουμε πάγιο απενεργοποίησης? Πόσο είναι, ξέρετε? Γιατί αν είναι πολύ υψηλό, ίσως τελικά να μην συμφέρει η αλλαγή πακέτου...


1. μετα τις 31/3/2007 θα ειναι σαφως 65 ευρω μηνιαιως.

2. μετα το περας του 12μηνου θα δινουμε λογικα 65 ευρω αλλα στο μεταξυ ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εχουν πεσει οι τιμες, οποτε και θα δινουμε την τρεχουσα μηνιαια τιμη του πακετου.

3. αν καποιος ακυρωσει πριν το 12μηνο σαφως και πληρωνει το τελος απενεργοποιησης το οποιο και ειναι 59 ευρω οπως μου ειπαν απο την Vivodi.

 :Smile:

----------


## POLYDOR

Ασχετος !! ρωταει.

Χωρις admin pass υπαρχει προβλημα ασφαλειας δικτυου ,στυλ ΟΝ ????
Καποιο αλλο ισως ??

----------


## redhat

Εγώ έκανα, τώρα την αίτηση (30-3).. Και μου είπαν πως ο κουριερ θα έρθει στις 4-4, να πάρει τα έγγραφα.
Δεν πιστεύω να με πάνε στην μετά την προσφορά τιμή;;!! 65€ is too much.
Η κοπέλα στο τηλ μου είπε πως όχι, αλλά δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι και πολύ...

----------


## netlich

Μια παρόμoια ανησυχία έχω και εγώ αλλά και συνάδελφος που τρέξαμε τελευταία στιγμή - αλλά θα δούμε...

Άσε το καλύτερο...Μέχρι και χτες το πρωί  για το τηλέφωνό μου στο μαρούσι έβγαινε online ότι παρέχετε κάλυψη cabletv....Μετά σταμάτησε! Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο το απόγευμα και μετά από παύση μερικών λεπτών όπου και ο CC τυπος μάλλον έιχε "φάεί ήτα" και μίλαγε με άλλο τμήμα - μου είπαν ότι υποστηρίζεται κανονικά απλά η ιστοσελίδα δεν το δείχνει!!! 

Γενικά είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι πάω γυρεύοντας...Δεν φτάνουν όλα τα προβλήματα που τραβάνε οι άλλοι εγω έχω και αυτά τα δύο στο κεφάλι μου αλλά και πάλι την έκανα την αίτηση...

θα δούμε σε κανα μήνα (με δύο!!!) :-) Ελπίζω να μην έχω ανοίξει και γω νήμα για καταγελλίες τότε

 :Sad:

----------


## mac_user

Κι εγώ μόλις έκανα την αίτηση τηλεφωνικά και Τετάρτη περιμένω τον courier.Ζήτησα μετατροπή του MAXx 4 full llu που έχω τώρα σε cable tv χωρίς φορητότητα.Είμαι περιοχή Καλλιθέας.Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά! :Thinking:

----------


## mpregos

αμα έχετε κάνει τηλεφωνικη αίτηση μέχρι την λήξη της προσφοράς δεν έχετε αν φοβάστε.....

----------


## xaotikos

> Άσε το καλύτερο...Μέχρι και χτες το πρωί για το τηλέφωνό μου στο μαρούσι έβγαινε online ότι παρέχετε κάλυψη cabletv....Μετά σταμάτησε! Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο το απόγευμα και μετά από παύση μερικών λεπτών όπου και ο CC τυπος μάλλον έιχε "φάεί ήτα" και μίλαγε με άλλο τμήμα - μου είπαν ότι υποστηρίζεται κανονικά απλά η ιστοσελίδα δεν το δείχνει!!!


Εγώ έπαθα το άλλο...εκεί που έπερνα τηλέφωνο και πατούσα το 8 για να μιλήσω για cabletv σε κάποια φάση παίρνω και μου λέει λάθος επιλογή. Το είχαν βγάλει!! Πήρα σε άλλο τμήμα και με σύνδεσε η κοπελα...και ως δια μαγείας υπήρχε η επιλογή για cable  :Very Happy: 

Εμπρός θαρραλέοι!!! Πάμε να πάρουμε το cable  :Very Happy:

----------


## netlich

Νομίζω ότι δαγκώσανε μεγαλύτερη μπουκιά από ότι περιμένανε και κάνουν σπασμωδικές κινήσεις - τις οποίες μετά τις καλύπτουν με δικαιολογίες χαλαρά έτοιμες αυτούσιες για να βγουν στην Ελληνοφρένεια.

Εγώ αν έχω μάθει κάτι για την vivodi είναι να ακούς λίγα και να περιμένεις πολλά...Στο τέλος κάτι βγαίνει...Έτσι ελπίζω και τώρα....29/3 άιτηση; Καλοκαίρι μεριά θα serf-άρω λογικά....!!!

χεχεχε!

----------


## Parrot

> Ασχετος !! ρωταει.
> 
> Χωρις admin pass υπαρχει προβλημα ασφαλειας δικτυου ,στυλ ΟΝ ????
> Καποιο αλλο ισως ??


Και ο παπαγαλος θελει ακριβως το ιδιο να ρωτησει, που ρωτησε και ο προηγουμενος φιλος  :Thinking:  

Τα τζινια που ξερουν κατι, παρακαλουνται θερμα να απαντησουν αμεσα  :Wink:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Εγω εχω κανει την αιτηση 13/3 εαν δεν εχω συνδεθει μεχρι τελη Απριλιου την ακυρωνω... Και μετα βλεπωντας και κανωντας...

----------


## Dimitris013

Off Topic


		Ωραία πράγματα! Διάβασα και σήμερα 2 σελίδα με άσχετα πράγματα σχετικά με το τόπικ! Υπάρχουν και άλλα τόπικ που συζητάνε όλα αυτά που λέτε. Ένας moderator ρε παιδιά να βάλει μία τάξη εδώ μέσα αν γίνεται!! Ήμαρτον! :Evil:

----------


## mobo

Εγώ πήγα σήμερα απο την εταιρία και έκανα αίτηση, και μου φάνηκαν αρκετά εξυπηρετικοί, και κυρίως ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν στις ερωτήσεις. Γεινικά μου φάνηκε καλή εταιρία σαν κτίριο, προσωπικό, οργάνωση κτλ. Και απ'οτι είδα, η εξυπηρέτηση πελατών έχει λίγα άτομα. Γι'αυτό περιμένουμε με τις ώρες στο τηλέφωνο. (Αν ήταν αυτή η αίθουσα που είδα.) Το άτομο που με εξυπηρέτησε, μου είπε οτι θα πάρει γύρω στους 2 μήνες να ενεργοποιηθεί το cable tv σε νέα γραμμή. Αυτοί που έχουν full llu θα ενεργοποιηθούν πιο γρήγορα. Ακόμα μου είπε off the record οτι θα μπούν σίγουρα και άλλα κανάλια αλλα ίσως με χρέωση. Δεν θα μπούν καθόλου τα γνωστά ελληνικά (Mega, Ant1 κτλ), και υπάρχει περίπτωση στο μέλλον να ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία rec. Οι νέες ταινίες, αυτές που παίζονται στο cinema, θα κοστίζουν περίπου 5-6 ευρώ, ενώ οι παλιότερες γύρω στα 3. Η ταχύτητα που δίνει η Vivodi είναι 24mbps αλλα τα 4 είναι κλειδωμένα για την τηλεόραση και τα τηλέφωνα. Κάτι που με στεναχώρησε είναι οτι το Vood που δίνουν, είναι το μόνο συμβατό λέει με τη Vivodi και δεν θα μπορέσω να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο άλλο router. Το καλό είναι οτι θα μπορεί να γίνει port forward απο τον χρήστη. Αυτά προς το παρόν, και αναμένω σε κάνα 2μηνο τη σύνδεση.

----------


## Acer

:Smile:  που ειναι οι 2 πρωτοενεργοποιημενοι του Forum (ο sms και ο 17Μ) ?? (ελπιζω η "απουσια" τους απο εδω να μην οφειλεται σε προβληματα με το CableTV) ...

----------


## Yiannis32

Θέλω να πιστεύ ωπως όχι.... Αν και πιστεύω πως αν απυσίαζαν λόγω προβλημάτων, σίγουρα θα είχαν μπει από κάποιο νετ-καφέ, για να μας ενημερώσουν και να "κράξουν" (εγώ αυτό θα έκανα πάντως και πιστεύω όλοι μας) . Ίσως... Πάσχα έρχεται, κάποιοι τυχεροί έχουν αρκετή άδεια και πάνε διακοπούλες...Ίσως οι φίλοι μας ανήκουν σε αυτούς... Θα δείξει  :Smile: 

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## Acer

> Θέλω να πιστεύ ωπως όχι.... Αν και πιστεύω πως αν απυσίαζαν λόγω προβλημάτων, σίγουρα θα είχαν μπει από κάποιο νετ-καφέ, για να μας ενημερώσουν και να "κράξουν" (εγώ αυτό θα έκανα πάντως και πιστεύω όλοι μας) . Ίσως... Πάσχα έρχεται, κάποιοι τυχεροί έχουν αρκετή άδεια και πάνε διακοπούλες...Ίσως οι φίλοι μας ανήκουν σε αυτούς... Θα δείξει 
> 
> Φιλικά Γιάννης


μακαρι  :Smile:  ... ευχομαι παντως στην εβδομαδα που ξεκινα απο αυριο (Μ. Εβδομαδα) να εχουμε 1-2 ακομη ενεργοποιημενους, ετσι για να ξαναζωντανεψει λιγο το νημα αυτο και να μην βαλτωσει ...  :Wink:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> μακαρι  ... ευχομαι παντως στην εβδομαδα που ξεκινα απο αυριο (Μ. Εβδομαδα) να εχουμε 1-2 ακομη ενεργοποιημενους, ετσι για να ξαναζωντανεψει λιγο το νημα αυτο και να μην βαλτωσει ...


Eγώ πάντος δεν με βλέπω να γλυτώνω το 2-μηνο... και ας έκανα αίτηση σαν λαλακας από τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου...

----------


## Acer

> Eγώ πάντος δεν με βλέπω να γλυτώνω το 2-μηνο... και ας έκανα αίτηση σαν λαλακας από τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου...


παλι καλα που δεν την εκανες χτες 31/3 που ηταν και η τελευταια μερα (που κανανε αιτηση αρκετοι απ ο,τι καταλαβα)  :Wink:

----------


## Catchphrase

> που ειναι οι 2 πρωτοενεργοποιημενοι του Forum (ο sms και ο 17Μ) ?? (ελπιζω η "απουσια" τους απο εδω να μην οφειλεται σε προβληματα με το CableTV) ...


μήπως τους απήγαγαν οι τεχνικοί της vivodi για να μη μας δώσουν πληροφορίες;  :Razz:

----------


## cyberten

Μακάρι παιδιά να ενεργοποιηθώ εγώ εντός Μ.Εβδομάδος και να σας πω εντυπώσεις.....αλλιώς Καλό Πάσχα....Λέτε να ζητήσω από τη νονά μου λαμπάδα CableTV???? :Laughing:

----------


## akaloith

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.
Ωραια εχω 2 νουμερα που γινονται φορητοτητα στη vivodi απο τον ΟΤΕ
Αμα καποια στιγμη αποφασισω να αλλαξω εταιρεια, ειτε ΟΤΕ ειτε κατι αλλο γινεται ξανα φορητοτητα? Ετσι ωστε να συνεχισω να εχω τα νουμερα του ΟΤΕ τα οποια πηγαν στη vivodi και τα οποια μετα ξανααλλαξαν σε αλλη εταιρεια?
Αν ναι θα θεωρειται φορητοτητα απο ΟΤΕ η απο vivodi?

----------


## Yiannis32

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι.
> Ωραια εχω 2 νουμερα που γινονται φορητοτητα στη vivodi απο τον ΟΤΕ
> Αμα καποια στιγμη αποφασισω να αλλαξω εταιρεια, ειτε ΟΤΕ ειτε κατι αλλο γινεται ξανα φορητοτητα? Ετσι ωστε να συνεχισω να εχω τα νουμερα του ΟΤΕ τα οποια πηγαν στη vivodi και τα οποια μετα ξανααλλαξαν σε αλλη εταιρεια?
> Αν ναι θα θεωρειται φορητοτητα απο ΟΤΕ η απο vivodi?


Η φορητότητα, ισχύει από όλους τους παρόχους, προς οποιονδήποτε πάροχο. Αλλά πιστεύω, πως αφού περάσει το στάδιο νευροσπασίματος/καθυστέρησης και συνδεθείς φίλε μου, θα μείνεις τόσο ευχαριστημένος (όπως είμαι εγώ, εδώ και 3 χρόνια) που δε θα θες να αλλάξεις. Πάντως το ρεζουμέ της υπόθεσης είναι, πως πλέον, την αριθμοδότηση σου δεν την χάνεις, σε όποιο πάροχο και να πας.

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## akaloith

ουφ ευτυχως γιατι ειναι ασχημο να παραμενεις δεσμιος οποιοασδηποτε εταιρειας προκειμενου να μη χασεις τον αριθμο σου.
Εχουμε isdn με 2 νουμερα. το δικο μου δε με νοιαζει να το χασω. Αλλα το βασικο (των γονιων μου) δεν πρεπει να χαθει με τιποτα.
Οποτε μου λετε πως και να φυγω απο τη vivodi θα μπορω να κανω φορητοτητα τουλαχιστον το ενα απο τα 2 νουμερα.

Δεν μιλαω συγκεκριμενα για τη Vivodi. Για οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια που μπορει να εκμεταλευτει το γεγονος οτι δεν θες να αλλαξεις νουμερο και να σε @αμησει.

----------


## Acer

> ... Δεν μιλαω συγκεκριμενα για τη Vivodi. Για οποιαδηποτε εταιρεια που μπορει να εκμεταλευτει το γεγονος οτι δεν θες να αλλαξεις νουμερο και να σε @αμησει.


ναι αλλα δεν θα μπορει να σε κρατησει και για παντα δεσμιο, διοτι *παντα* θα υπαρχει στην αγορα μια "αλλη" εταιρεια που θα θελει πελατες και θα καλοβλεπει τους πελατες των ανταγωνιστριων της εταιρειων και θα μας δελεαζει με νεα πακετα που θα περιλαμβανουν *και* την φορητοτητα, απλα γιατι ξερει οτι πολλοι *δεν* προκειται να κανουν την μεταβαση αν δεν τους δωσει φορητοτητα, απλα γιατι δεν θελουν να χασουν τον παλιο καλο τους αριθμο  :Wink:  (πχ ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν το CableTV *δεν* περιελαμβανε φορητοτητα ως βασικο χαρακτηριστικο του, *δεν* θα ειχε τοσες πολλες αιτησεις οσες ειχε ...) Και η εκαστοτε "τωρινη" εταιρεια δεν μπορει να σε εμποδισει να φυγεις και να πας αλλου χωρις το νουμερο σου, υπαρχει σχετικη νομοθεσια για αυτο, αν ηταν αλλιως ο οτε *δεν* υπηρχε περιπτωση να αφησει την Vivodi να του παιρνει τοσους πελατες μαζι με τα νουμερα τους ...  :Smile:

----------


## akaloith

ναι απλα αυτη η φορητοτητα ειναι λιγο περιεργη
ειναι φορητοτητα αριθμου οτε που ομως δουλευει σε δικτυο vivodi και εμεις θελουμε να την παμε σε ενα αλλο τριτο δικτυο.
Και δεν νομιζω να το εχει κανει καποιος οποτε δεν ξερω αν επιτρεπεται.
Αλλα αμα μου λετε οτι γινεται να ησυχασω.
Εγω δεν θα μενα δεσμιος σε μια εταιρεια λογω αριθμου.
Αλλα οι γονεις μου δεν θελουν σε καμια περιπτωση να αλλαξουν αριθμο.
Εδω τον οτε δεν θελαν να αποχωριστουν. Με αυτα που ακουω απο την on μαλλον δικιο ειχαν και ελπιζω να μη κανει τα ιδια η vivo γιατι θα με σκοτωσουν

Anyway θα ενεργοποιηθει επιτελους καποιος που να ασχολειται λιγο και με το forum???????????
Μακαρι να ειχα ενεργοποιηθει να κανω full review αλλα δυστηχως δεν...

----------


## gkandir

Off Topic





> ...
> Λέτε να ζητήσω από τη νονά μου λαμπάδα CableTV????


Από τα κορυφαία σχόλια!!!  :Worthy:

----------


## SPChief

Λοιπόν, μόλις συνδέθηκα κι εγώ! Όπως έχετε αναφέρει κι εσείς, πορτ και όλα τα σχετικά είναι ανοικτά στο vood. Πείτε μου τι τεστ θέλετε να κάνω (αν θέλετε δλδ) για να σας λυθεί οποιαδήποτε απορία πάνω στο cabletv!

----------


## greyfr

Congradulations on your new connection. :One thumb up:  
Can you please upload any photos of the top box, manual, screens etc.
Sorry for the English :Embarassed:

----------


## SPChief

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	16006
US Margin 	  	11
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	28
US Line Attenuation 	  	16
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	425
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0


Αυτά από το router!

----------


## Acer

> Modem Status
> 
> Connection Status Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps) 1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps) 16006
> US Margin 11
> DS Margin 6
> Trained Modulation ADSL2Plus
> LOS Errors 0
> ...


καλοριζικη η νεα συνδεση φιλε SPChief  :Smile:  
οι τιμες κλειδωματος 16006/1023 ειναι πολυ καλες, η γραμμη σου φαινεται να εχει πολυ θορυβο ομως ... 
1. γνωριζεις ποσο μακρια εισαι περιπου απο τον κομβο της Vivodi ? (πχ 1-2 χιλιομετρα, κλπ)
2. το vood ειναι το 452 η το 453 ?
3. με τι ταχυτητα κατεβαζεις ενα μεγαλο αρχειο απο το http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/ (πχ βρες ενα μεγαλο αρχειο 100-200 Μb σε ενα απο τα subfolders και αφησε το να σταθεροποιηθει γυρω στα 30 δευτερολεπτα.
4. στο www.speedtest.net τρεξε το test σε 3-4 διαφορετικους ευρωπαικους κομβους (αν και δεν ειναι και τοσο αξιοπιστο, αλλα anyway)
αυτα τα ολιγα για οποτε ευκαιρεσεις   :Wink:

----------


## SPChief

> καλοριζικη η νεα συνδεση φιλε SPChief  
> οι τιμες κλειδωματος 16006/1023 ειναι πολυ καλες, η γραμμη σου φαινεται να εχει πολυ θορυβο ομως ... 
> 1. γνωριζεις ποσο μακρια εισαι περιπου απο τον κομβο της Vivodi ? (πχ 1-2 χιλιομετρα, κλπ)
> 2. το vood ειναι το 452 η το 453 ?
> 3. με τι ταχυτητα κατεβαζεις ενα μεγαλο αρχειο απο το http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/ (πχ βρες ενα μεγαλο αρχειο 100-200 Μb σε ενα απο τα subfolders και αφησε το να σταθεροποιηθει γυρω στα 30 δευτερολεπτα.
> 4. στο www.speedtest.net τρεξε το test σε 3-4 διαφορετικους ευρωπαικους κομβους (αν και δεν ειναι και τοσο αξιοπιστο, αλλα anyway)
> αυτα τα ολιγα για οποτε ευκαιρεσεις


Λοιπόν ο κόμβος της vivodi είναι περίπου στα 6 τετράγωνα από εδώ. Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή... κατεβάζω από το ntua με 120kb/s.  Το ποιο vood εχω, πως το βλέπω;

----------


## Catchphrase

> Λοιπόν ο κόμβος της vivodi είναι περίπου στα 6 τετράγωνα από εδώ. Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή... κατεβάζω από το ntua με 120kb/s.  Το ποιο vood εχω, πως το βλέπω;


Ή στη συσκευασία ή από το κάτω μέρος

Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση :One thumb up:

----------


## Acer

> Λοιπόν ο κόμβος της vivodi είναι περίπου στα 6 τετράγωνα από εδώ. Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή... κατεβάζω από το ntua με 120kb/s. Το ποιο vood εχω, πως το βλέπω;


στο πισω μερος του πρεπει να το γραφει καπου το μοντελο (η αν το γυρισεις αναποδα και κοιταξεις απο κατω) ... 

 :Thinking:  το φοβομουν παντως οτι η ταχυτητα του download δεν θα ηταν καλη, ο θορυβος στην γραμμη σου ειναι *πολυς* (μαλλον προβληματα με το καλωδιο)

στα 6 τετραγωνα εισαι αρκετα κοντα παντως ... στην www.speedtest.net ετρεξες 2-3 tests σε σχετικα κοντινους κομβους ? (πχ Ιταλια, Γερμανια, κλπ)

----------


## Parrot

Καλοριζικια η συνδεση σου φιλε SPChief και ευχομαι να την απολαυσεις μεχρι την τελευταια σταγονα της  :Clap:   :Clap:  

Εντωμεταξυ, χαθηκαν τα ιχνη των πρωτων ενεργοποιημενων απο προσωπου γης! Λετε να τους απηγαγε η Βιβοντι για να μην μας αποκαλυψουν στο φορουμ την αληθεια?  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Φιλε SPChief τωρα εσενα θα λιωσουμε στις αποριες  :Razz:   :Razz:  
Κοιτα σε παρακαλω να μην μας παθεις τιποτα και κλειδωσου καλα στο σπιτι για να μην σε βρουν πρακτορες της Βιβοντι, ωστε να μας δινεις ζεστες πληροφοριες! Αληθεια δεν πιστευω να σε χασουμε λογω Πασχα ε?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## SPChief

Χαχαχαχα όχι μην ανησυχείτε, εδώ θα είμαι! 
Με τα καλώδια από το κουτί και μέσα στο σπίτι, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Έφυγε νέο καλώδιο από το κουτί και ήρθε μέσα και είναι αρκετά κοντά. Επίσης, δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να δημιουργεί θόρυβο στο συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού. Τι άλλο μπορεί να παίζει;

----------


## yuk

Καλορίζικη SPChief!  :Clap:  Ευχομαι να λύθεί σύντομα το πρόβλημα με το θόρυβο. 

Ζηλεύω, με τρέλλα λέμε...  :Razz: 
Eγώ έχω ένα γεμάτο δίμηνο ακόμα. Ούτε την αίτηση που έκανα την Παρασκευή δε θα 'χουν ακόμα...  :Sad:  

Και φυσικά η απορία της ημέρας: Το bandwidth δεσμεύεται δυναμικά ή είναι στάνταρ τα ποσοστά για Internet, VoIP & IPTV;  :Thinking:

----------


## Acer

> Χαχαχαχα όχι μην ανησυχείτε, εδώ θα είμαι! 
> Με τα καλώδια από το κουτί και μέσα στο σπίτι, δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν προβλήματα. Έφυγε νέο καλώδιο από το κουτί και ήρθε μέσα και είναι αρκετά κοντά. Επίσης, δεν υπάρχει κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να δημιουργεί θόρυβο στο συγκεκριμένο καλώδιο στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού. Τι άλλο μπορεί να παίζει;


εννοεις οτι το καλωδιο μεταξυ του κατανεμητη και της τηλεφωνικης πριζας του vood ειναι καινουριο ??!

ποιο μοντελο ειναι τελικα το vood ?

----------


## SPChief

Το μοντέλο είναι το 452. Ναι, το καλώδιο μόλις περάστηκε και είναι καλής ποιότητος.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Κατέβασε και τπτ από κανένα αξιόπιστο ξένο site (π.χ. www.microsoft.com φτου φτου μακριά από μας). Και δοκίμασε να τρέξεις και τις τρεις υπηρεσίες ταυτόχρονα (βάλε κατέβασμα, άνοιξε την tv και πάρε και ένα τηλέφωνο) και πες μας αν παρατηρείς προβλήματα.
Τρέξε και κανένα καλό torrent πάντος, και ας έχεις θόρυβο στη γραμμή...

----------


## Catchphrase

btw η τηλεόραση παίζει καλά;

----------


## SPChief

Την τηλεόραση δε την έχω συνδέσει ακόμη, οπότε μη ρωτάτε! :P Από αύριο η tv. Έκανα downloads και από ξένα μεγάλα sites (nvidia, ati, Microsoft κλπ...) αλλά στα ίδια είναι. Υπολογίζω και με τα torrents κάπως έτσι θα είναι η δουλειά, αλλά θα δοκιμάσω. Προς το παρόν περιμένω 45 λεπτά αναμονή στο τεχνικό τμήμα της vivodi για να δω τι γίνεται... Το ρεκόρ αναμονής μου είναι 1 ώρα, ελπίζω να μην το σπάσω.

----------


## akaloith

με 120kb/sec download στο ιντερνετ δεν θα ημουν και πολυ αισιοδοξος για την tv.
1)κανε τη συνδεση να δουμε  :Smile: 
Μεγεια και ελπιζω να στρωσουν οι μετρησεις και η βιβο να προχωρησει στην απαραιτητη και αυτονοητη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης της με το εξωτερικο
2)Περιμενουμε και φωτος απο τον εξοπλισμο και το μενου της tv.
3)Τιμη ταινιων? Πληθος?
4)Περιοχη?
5)6 τετραγωνα και νεα καλωδιωση και 120kb/sec? Γιατι αραγε? Στην βιβο τι σου ειπαν?

----------


## Catchphrase

> ... Το ρεκόρ αναμονής μου είναι 1 ώρα, ελπίζω να μην το σπάσω.


Τι έγινε; Ακόμα περιμένεις;  :Smile:

----------


## jpentz

Μια ερώτηση σε περιπτωση που καποιος το εχει ρωτησει...

Εχω Shared LLU. Ξέρετε αν πρεπει να περιμενων και εγω 2 μηνες;

----------


## af9pk

> Λοιπόν ο κόμβος της vivodi είναι περίπου στα 6 τετράγωνα από εδώ. Η ταχύτητα δεν είναι καθόλου καλή... κατεβάζω από το ntua με 120kb/s. Το ποιο vood εχω, πως το βλέπω;


Φαντάζομαι πως έκανες λάθος και ήθελες να γράψεις 1200kb/s αντί του 120kb/s αφού εγώ με την 2mbit που εχω κατεβάζω με 208kb/s.

----------


## Acer

> Εχω Shared LLU. Ξέρετε αν πρεπει να περιμενων και εγω 2 μηνες;


shared-llu εχεις ??!!! ... ε τοτε οχι, εσυ δεν θα περιμενεις 2 μηνες ... μαλλον προς τους 3-4 μηνες και βαλε θα ελεγα ...  :Smile:  (οχι ενταξει, απλα λιγακι παραπανω λογικα απο τους ηδη full-llu, ισως κατι μερες παραπανω)  :Wink:  (αν και κανεις δεν μπορει να ειναι σιγουρος, ισως τελικα καποιοι shared-llu να ενεργοποιηθουν και σε λιγοτερο διαστημα απο καποιους full-llu)  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

> Φαντάζομαι πως έκανες λάθος και ήθελες να γράψεις 1200kb/s αντί του 120kb/s αφού εγώ με την 2mbit που εχω κατεβάζω με 208kb/s.


 
Το γραφει 2 φορες ο φίλος για την ταχύτητα δεν είναι θεμα λάθους,ίσως ακόμα δεν του έχουν δώσει το internet feed που πρέπει

----------


## Acer

> Φαντάζομαι πως έκανες λάθος και ήθελες να γράψεις 1200kb/s αντί του 120kb/s αφού εγώ με την 2mbit που εχω κατεβάζω με 208kb/s.


καλα, πλακα μας κανεις φιλε μαλλον  :Wink:   :Smile:   ... *αν* ομως μιλας σοβαρα, σε τετοια θεματα *δεν* χωρανε τετοια λαθη, ξερει πολυ καλα τι εγραψε ο SPChief (μην παιζεις με τον πονο του), λες να μην ξερει οτι η 2mbit κατεβαζει με 210-220 ?!! ... αν κατεβαζε με 1200 δεν θα ελεγε οτι η ταχυτητα ειναι "χαμηλη" ουτε και θα περιμενε με τις ωρες να μιλησει στους τεχνικους ...  :Smile:

----------


## ronaldinio

16mbit και κατεβάζεις με 120 από ntua;
Πίτα είναι το bandwidth, τους τελείωσε, δεν έχει άλλο.
Πρέπει άμεσα να συνδέσουν κυκλώματα...

----------


## POLYDOR

Τι εγινε ρε παιδια ,τον χασαμε και αυτον ???

Τον επομενο που θα εμφανιστει προτεινω να τον ενταξουμε αμμεσα 
σε προγραμμα προστασιας μαρτυρων,δεν εχουμε αλλα περιθωρια.   :Laughing: 


Εγω παντος ΑΝ, λεω ,ΑΝ τυχον  ενεργοποιηθω γρηγοροτερα απο Λαθος,
δηλωνω οτι δεν προκειται να δωσω κανενα στοιχειο της συνδεσης μου
οτι και να μου κανουν οι ADSLgrιανοι .

(Λες να πιασει??)   :Whistle:

----------


## yuk

^  :ROFL:

----------


## Acer

:Smile:  ... τι τρεχει ρε παιδια με το CableTV ?!?!... γιατι οσοι ενεργοποιουνται δεν μας ξαναμιλανε ?!?! ...  :Razz:

----------


## SPChief

Χαχαχα Εδώ είμαι, δε με χάνετε. Λοιπόν, από τη Βίβο μου είπαν ότι θα το κοιτάξουν αύριο το πρωί οι τεχνικοί γιατί πρέπει να έχει γίνει κάποιο ψηφιακό λάθος (ακριβώς αυτό είπαν). Όσο για το θόρυβο, σκέφτομαι να πάω αύριο στο κουτί του ΟΤΕ και να κοιτάξω τα καλώδια, γιατί πρέπει να έχουν το μαύρο τους το χάλι. Θα τα κόψω στην άκρη και θα τα συνδέσω again. Οπότε θα είναι πολύ καλύτερα το θέμα του θορύβου (πιστεύω...).

----------


## No-Name

όταν λές κουτί του ΟΤΕ εννοέις το κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου?Και εαν το πρόβλημα είναι στο καλώδιο που συνδέει ΚΑΦΑΟ με κτήριο τι θα κάνεις?

Προσοχή με τα καλώδια....στο λέω διότι είμαι καμμένος

----------


## slipknot

> ... τι τρεχει ρε παιδια με το CableTV ?!?!... γιατι οσοι ενεργοποιουνται δεν μας ξαναμιλανε ?!?! ...


Προφανώς θα αφοσιώθηκαν να βλέπουν τηλεόραση.
Άν ενεργοποιούνται και δεν γράφουν είναι καλό,σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα...
ά ναι και ότι δεν είναι παπαγαλάκια

----------


## Acer

> ... Και εαν το πρόβλημα είναι στο καλώδιο που συνδέει ΚΑΦΑΟ με κτήριο τι θα κάνεις?


... μα στην περιπτωση αυτη ειναι ευθυνη της Vivodi να λυσει το προβλημα ... (εμεις ευθυνομαστε για το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι το διαμερισμα μας)

----------


## No-Name

Δεν πρόκειται να κάτσει ο LLU πάροχος να πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ να αλλάξει καλώδιο...αν έισαι σε τέτοια περίπτωση απλά ατύχησες.

----------


## Acer

> Δεν πρόκειται να κάτσει ο LLU πάροχος να πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ να αλλάξει καλώδιο...αν έισαι σε τέτοια περίπτωση απλά ατύχησες.


μα δεν θα το ειχε εντοπισει αυτο το προβλημα ο τεχνικος που ηρθε να κανει την ενεργοποιηση ??  :Thinking:  αφου κανει μετρησεις στο καλωδιο πριν το συνδεσει ...

----------


## SPChief

Καλημέρες σε όλους! Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε... με πήραν πρωί πρωί τηλέφωνο ότι ολοκλήρωσαν τον ψηφιακό έλεγχο και ότι ένα μέρος της βλάβης επιδιορθώθηκε. Θα περάσει και ο ΟΤΕ μέσα στις μέρες να αντικαταστήσει το Καφάο του. Εγώ που δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω από torrent έπιασε 650 kb/s. Καθόλου άσχημα. Έχετε να προτείνετε από που να κατεβάσω που να δίνει μεγάλη ταχύτητα; Site, ftp, οτιδήποτε... (εκτός ntua γιατί σερνεται).

----------


## akaloith

1)συνδεσε τη tv να δουμε 
2)Περιμενουμε και φωτος απο τον εξοπλισμο και το μενου της tv.
3)Τιμη ταινιων? Πληθος?
4)Περιοχη?
5)file downloading απο
dc++ 
www.nvidia.com
www.ati.com
www.microsoft.com
rapidshare

6) http://speedtest.pcw.gr/PCW_DSL_Speed_Test.exe
speedtest τρεχτο μια φορα με tv ανοιχτη και μια φορα με tv κλειστη

http://gamesdomain.yahoo.com/ase/current
install και στο setup wizard κανε auto detect connection settings

----------


## Acer

> Καλημέρες σε όλους! Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε... με πήραν πρωί πρωί τηλέφωνο ότι ολοκλήρωσαν τον ψηφιακό έλεγχο και ότι ένα μέρος της βλάβης επιδιορθώθηκε. Θα περάσει και ο ΟΤΕ μέσα στις μέρες να αντικαταστήσει το Καφάο του. Εγώ που δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω από torrent έπιασε 650 kb/s. Καθόλου άσχημα. Έχετε να προτείνετε από που να κατεβάσω που να δίνει μεγάλη ταχύτητα; Site, ftp, οτιδήποτε... (εκτός ntua γιατί σερνεται).


καλως τον !! ...  :Wink:  

1. φιλε SPChief τι εννοεις "ο οτε να αντικαταστησει το καφαο του" ?!?!... σε ποια περιοχη εισαι by the way ?

2. δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις απο εδω www.download.com  (πχ στην κατηγορια games εχει κατι μεγαλα demos over 200-300 mb)

 :Smile:

----------


## macaddict

Kαλησπέρα παιδιά!
Είμαι νέο μέλος και είναι πρώτη φορά που συμμετέχω σε forum.
Χρησιμοποιώ Mac και ψάχνω μία καλή (αξιόπιστη & συμφέρουσα) σύνδεση ADSL.
Σκέφτομαι κι εγώ για Cable TV, μιας και νομίζω ότι μόνο η Vivodi έχει υποστήριξη για Mac! Υπάρχει και καμία άλλη???
Έχετε κάτι καλύτερο να προτείνετε??? :Thinking:

----------


## Acer

> Έχετε να προτείνετε από που να κατεβάσω που να δίνει μεγάλη ταχύτητα; Site, ftp, οτιδήποτε...


επισης δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις και με καποιον download manager (με multiple παραλληλα threads εννοω)

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Δεν έχει σημασία τι μηχάνημα χρησιμοποιείς (btw, mac και εγώ  :Razz: ).
Αρκεί να έχεις ένα router/modem που συνδέεται σε ethernet και όχι usb, και θα είσαι οκ, όποια εταιρία και να επιλέξεις.

----------


## macaddict

> Δεν έχει σημασία τι μηχάνημα χρησιμοποιείς (btw, mac και εγώ ).
> Αρκεί να έχεις ένα router/modem που συνδέεται σε ethernet και όχι usb, και θα είσαι οκ, όποια εταιρία και να επιλέξεις.


Thanx! η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τόσους παροχείς έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι και δεν ξέρω τι να διαλέξω ή καλύτερα τί με συμφέρει οικονομικά να διαλέξω...

Ζήτω τα Mac! :Clap:

----------


## SPChief

> καλως τον !! ...  
> 
> 1. φιλε SPChief τι εννοεις "ο οτε να αντικαταστησει το καφαο του" ?!?!... σε ποια περιοχη εισαι by the way ?
> 
> 2. δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις απο εδω www.download.com  (πχ στην κατηγορια games εχει κατι μεγαλα demos over 200-300 mb)


Αιγάλεω είμαι. Το download.com σερνεται, κατεβάζω με 5-6 αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής μου αυτό... Επίσης η tv είναι down σε πολλές περιοχές, όπως και στο αιγάλεω. Θα είναι διαθέσιμη από την επόμενη βδομάδα.

----------


## akaloith

1)file downloading απο
dc++ 
www.nvidia.com
www.ati.com
www.microsoft.com
rapidshare

2) http://speedtest.pcw.gr/PCW_DSL_Speed_Test.exe
speedtest τρεχτο μια φορα με tv ανοιχτη και μια φορα με tv κλειστη

http://gamesdomain.yahoo.com/ase/current
install και στο setup wizard κανε auto detect connection settings

----------


## Acer

> Thanx! η αλήθεια είναι ότι με τόσους παροχείς έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι και δεν ξέρω τι να διαλέξω ή καλύτερα τί με συμφέρει οικονομικά να διαλέξω...
> Ζήτω τα Mac!


ναι ρε παιδια, ζητω τα mac, και φιλε macaddict *καλωσορισες* στο Forum, αλλα δεν πατε να τα πειτε καλυτερα σε κανα διπλανο νημα, σε αυτο εδω συζηταμε εντυπωσεις απο CableTV (απο *ηδη* ενεργοποιημενους συνφορουμιτες δηλαδη), μην τα μπερδευουμε ολα μαζι και το κανουμε μπαχαλο το νημα  :Wink:

----------


## ToroLoco

Παίδες καλημέρα και από εμένα,
Εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από τέλος Φεβρουάρίου, από τηλε-φονική επικοινωνία που είχα με Vivo την Παρασκευή μου είπαν ότι έχει παραδώσει το κύκλωμα ο πΟΤΕ και ότι μένει να γίνει η φορητότα που είχα ζητήσει. Ελπίζω μετά το Πάσχα να παίζει και σε'μένα γιατί βλέπω ότι έχει πολύ καλές αποδόσεις ως τώρα...

Αν υπάρχουν screenshots από την TV ας στείλει κάποιος.

----------


## yuk

Φίλε SPChief, αν είναι εύκολο καμιά φώτο του εξοπλισμού ή/και  των μενού;  :Wink:  



Off Topic


		Ζήτω τα Macs  :One thumb up:  και η MAC address!  :Razz:

----------


## mac_user

macaddict,μη φοβάσαι σε όποια εταιρία και να πας τα mac παίζουν μια χαρά.Προτίμησε να πάρεις μόνο router/modem με ethernet και θα είσαι ok!Αν και υπάρχουν usb adsl modems που έχουν drivers για mac όπως το sagem fast 800,της alcatel,της hermstedt (που είναι και πολύ καλό μάλιστα) κλπ

----------


## Acer

:Smile:  SPChief πως παει η γραμμη ... βελτιωθηκαν λιγο ακομη οι ταχυτητες ?...

----------


## SPChief

Hallo! Έχουμε και λέμε... Η γραμμή πλέον πάει σούπερ. Εχθές κατέβαζε με 1150 kb/s σταθερά. Έπαιζε και πιο πάνω (μέχρι 1500) αλλά εκεί ήταν σταθερά. Είναι αρκετά καλά, μην έχουμε και τρελές απαιτήσεις... δεν τις είχαμε και εχθές αυτές τις ταχύτητες. Το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω είναι άλλο... Έκανα κάποιες ρυθμίσεις στο router, μετά πάτησα save all και μετά το restart που είναι από κάτω. Όταν έκανε restart δε με έβαζε στο configuration με τους κωδικούς που μου έχουν δώσει (και που έμπαινα τόσες μέρες) αλλά ούτε και με το default ( Conf και Admin). Του έκανα 2-3 reset από το κουμπί και μετά μπήκε με τους κωδικούς που μου έχουν δώσει. Τώρα, κάθε φορά που το κλείνω και το ανοίγω πάλι, θέλει 2-3 reset για να μπει με τους κωδικούς μου. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι με κάθε reset χάνω όλα μου τα settings και είναι πραγματικά παίδεμα. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα τι γίνεται με αυτό; Ξέρω κι άλλα άτομα με το ίδιο πρόβλημα σε Full LLU και με το ίδιο router, αλλά δεν έχουν βρει λύση...

----------


## Acer

> ... Η γραμμή πλέον πάει σούπερ. Εχθές κατέβαζε με 1150 kb/s σταθερά. Έπαιζε και πιο πάνω (μέχρι 1500) αλλά εκεί ήταν σταθερά.


 :One thumb up:  μια χαρα ... και που ηταν τελικα το προβλημα που ειχες στην αρχη ?... στα καλωδια του κατανεμητη *και* επιπλεον ψηφιακο απο την Vivodi ?





> Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι με κάθε reset χάνω όλα μου τα settings και είναι πραγματικά παίδεμα.


 :Thinking:  περιεργο ακουγεται ... οι τεχνικοι της Vivo τι σου ειπαν γι αυτο ?...

----------


## gkandir

Μπράβο! Ωράιος φίλε SPChief.
Δοκίμασε, όταν είναι σταθερή η ταχύτητα, ν' ανοίξεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή και δες αν επηρεάζει.

Κι εγώ δε μπορούσα να μπω στο web interface πριν λίγο καιρό αλλά με 1 reset έστρωσε. Τα reset πως τα κάνεις; Του αφήνεις χρόνο να κατεβάσει τις ρυθμίσεις κλπ;

----------


## SPChief

Το πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω που ακριβώς ήταν, πάντως όχι στα δικά μου καλώδια. Έκαναν κάποιο ψηφιακό έλεγχο και το έλυσαν... το τι ακριβώς ήταν δεν το έμαθα, αλλά δεν καιγόμουν κιόλας. Αφού είναι ΟΚ η γραμμή, δεν έχω πρόβλημα  :Wink:  . Για το πρόβλημα με τους κωδικούς δεν ήξεραν να μου πουν κάτι. Άνοιξαν βλάβη και θα με ειδοποιήσουν να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Αλλά λογικά πρέπει να το έχουν κι άλλοι αυτό το πρόβλημα... δε μπορεί 2 άτομα που ξέρω με το συγκεκριμένο router και μετά που πάτησαν το restart, να έχουν τυχαία το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## SPChief

> Μπράβο! Ωράιος φίλε SPChief.
> Δοκίμασε, όταν είναι σταθερή η ταχύτητα, ν' ανοίξεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή και δες αν επηρεάζει.
> 
> Κι εγώ δε μπορούσα να μπω στο web interface πριν λίγο καιρό αλλά με 1 reset έστρωσε. Τα reset πως τα κάνεις; Του αφήνεις χρόνο να κατεβάσει τις ρυθμίσεις κλπ;


Με το κουμπί πίσω από το router το κάνω και ναι, αφήνω χρόνο. Αλλά σχεδόν κάθε φορά που κλείνει και ανοίγει, θέλει από το 2 reset… Τον αποκωδικοποιητή δε μπορώ να τον συνδέσω γιατί από την άλλη βδομάδα θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση της TV στην περιοχή. Ακόμη είναι down, μόνο νετ και τηλέφωνο έχω. Βέβαια το bandwidth έχει δεσμευτεί κανονικά για την τηλεόραση.

----------


## sparkie

> Με το κουμπί πίσω από το router το κάνω και ναι, αφήνω χρόνο. Αλλά σχεδόν κάθε φορά που κλείνει και ανοίγει, θέλει από το 2 reset… Τον αποκωδικοποιητή δε μπορώ να τον συνδέσω γιατί από την άλλη βδομάδα θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση της TV στην περιοχή. Ακόμη είναι down, μόνο νετ και τηλέφωνο έχω. Βέβαια το bandwidth έχει δεσμευτεί κανονικά για την τηλεόραση.


Καλημέρα και απο μένα παιδιά, SPChief το τηλεφωνο δουλεύει κανονικά καλείς και σε καλούν απο όλες τις εταιρίες κινητών-σταθερών,οι επείγουσες κλείσεις λειτουργούν 100,166 κτλ..δώσε μας και καμμία φώτο απο speed για να σε καταραστούμε  :Razz:

----------


## gkandir

> Με το κουμπί πίσω από το router το κάνω και ναι, αφήνω χρόνο. Αλλά σχεδόν κάθε φορά που κλείνει και ανοίγει, θέλει από το 2 reset… Τον αποκωδικοποιητή δε μπορώ να τον συνδέσω γιατί από την άλλη βδομάδα θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση της TV στην περιοχή. Ακόμη είναι down, μόνο νετ και τηλέφωνο έχω. Βέβαια το bandwidth έχει δεσμευτεί κανονικά για την τηλεόραση.


Μάλιστα. Κατάλαβα.
Δηλαδή κάνεις reset, επανέρχεται η σύνδεση σου, μπαίνεις σε sites κανονικά και μετά πας να μπεις στο web interface και δε σ' αφήνει;

Anyway, αν δε σε ειδοποιήσουν πάρε αύριο το πρωί ή αλλιώς μετά το Πάσχα να σου πουν τι παίζει μ' αυτό.

----------


## Parrot

Χμμμ μια χαρα τα βλεπω τα πραματα, στρωνουν συνεχως και βελτιωνονται.  :One thumb up:  

Η απορια μου ειναι (αν ξερει κανεις απαντα) τι γινεται με υπηρεσια FAX, δηλαδη να θελω να στειλω το κειμενο μου απο το Word σε κανονικη συσκευη FAX. Επειδη εχουμε VoIP τηλεφωνια θα δουλεψει? (Μην με κοιτατε παραξενα, υπαρχει ακομα κοσμος που ζηταει φαξ να του στειλεις και χρειαζονται τετοιες υπηρεσιες).  :Thinking:

----------


## SPChief

> Μάλιστα. Κατάλαβα.
> Δηλαδή κάνεις reset, επανέρχεται η σύνδεση σου, μπαίνεις σε sites κανονικά και μετά πας να μπεις στο web interface και δε σ' αφήνει;
> 
> Anyway, αν δε σε ειδοποιήσουν πάρε αύριο το πρωί ή αλλιώς μετά το Πάσχα να σου πουν τι παίζει μ' αυτό.


Ακριβώς, είναι σα να έχω αλλάξει του κωδικούς... anyway, θα δω τι θα μου πουν. Προς το παρόν, δεν κάνω restarts  :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> Χμμμ μια χαρα τα βλεπω τα πραματα, στρωνουν συνεχως και βελτιωνονται.  
> 
> Η απορια μου ειναι (αν ξερει κανεις απαντα) τι γινεται με υπηρεσια FAX, δηλαδη να θελω να στειλω το κειμενο μου απο το Word σε κανονικη συσκευη FAX. Επειδη εχουμε VoIP τηλεφωνια θα δουλεψει? (Μην με κοιτατε παραξενα, υπαρχει ακομα κοσμος που ζηταει φαξ να του στειλεις και χρειαζονται τετοιες υπηρεσιες).


οντως, κι εγω στελνω κανα fax που και που ετσι μεσα απο το Word ... αυτο εχει συζητηθει και σε αλλα νηματα (αν κανεις αναζητηση θα το βρεις), η ουσια παντως ειναι οτι δουλευει "υπο περιπτωσεις", δηλαδη σε αλλους *ναι* και σε αλλους *οχι* ... αυτο ακριβως μου ειπανε και οι τεχνικοι της Vivodi οταν ειχα παρει να τους το ρωτησω ...

----------


## SPChief

> Χμμμ μια χαρα τα βλεπω τα πραματα, στρωνουν συνεχως και βελτιωνονται.  
> 
> Η απορια μου ειναι (αν ξερει κανεις απαντα) τι γινεται με υπηρεσια FAX, δηλαδη να θελω να στειλω το κειμενο μου απο το Word σε κανονικη συσκευη FAX. Επειδη εχουμε VoIP τηλεφωνια θα δουλεψει? (Μην με κοιτατε παραξενα, υπαρχει ακομα κοσμος που ζηταει φαξ να του στειλεις και χρειαζονται τετοιες υπηρεσιες).


 Χμμμ, αν και στο συμβόλαιο έλεγε ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται η αποστολή και λήψη fax, όπως και η λειτουργία συναγερμού, έχει προσπαθήσει κανείς να στείλει μήπως και....  :Thinking:

----------


## SPChief

> οντως, κι εγω στελνω κανα fax που και που ετσι μεσα απο το Word ... αυτο εχει συζητηθει και σε αλλα νηματα (αν κανεις αναζητηση θα το βρεις), η ουσια παντως ειναι οτι δουλευει "υπο περιπτωσεις", δηλαδη σε αλλους *ναι* και σε αλλους *οχι* ... αυτο ακριβως μου ειπανε και οι τεχνικοι της Vivodi οταν ειχα παρει να τους το ρωτησω ...


LoL Ελπίζω να είμαι σε αυτούς τους "ναι", θα δοκιμάσω και θα σας πω σε λίγο! Σε ποιον όμως να κάνω δοκιμή να δω πως πάει; Δε μου έρχετε κάποιος που να έχει φαξ...  :Whistle:

----------


## Acer

> Χμμμ, αν και στο συμβόλαιο έλεγε ότι δεν υποστηρίζεται η αποστολή και λήψη fax, όπως και η λειτουργία συναγερμού, έχει προσπαθήσει κανείς να στείλει μήπως και....


SPChief δοκιμασε να στειλεις οταν ευκαιρεσεις ενα fax μεσα απο το Word (το στελνει κανονικα, αρκει να εχεις κανει install το fax component απο το cd των windows επειδη ειναι optional, δεν μπαινει οταν βαζεις τα windows) και πες μας αν το ελαβε οκ ο recipient σου  :Wink:

----------


## Djore

εξαρτάται από τις συσκευή την fax την οποία χρησιμοποιείτε ,,,
 :Offtopic:

----------


## SPChief

> εξαρτάται από τις συσκευή την fax την οποία χρησιμοποιείτε ,,,


Δηλαδή; Με κανονική συσκευή panasonic γίνεται ή μπα;  :Very Happy:

----------


## SPChief

Λοιπόν, έκανα μια προσπάθια να στείλω fax σε έναν συμφορουμίτη που μου έστειλε πμ (να 'ναι καλα το παλικάρι) αλλά τίποτα, βγάζει failed.  :Sad:

----------


## sparkie

> Λοιπόν, έκανα μια προσπάθια να στείλω fax σε έναν συμφορουμίτη που μου έστειλε πμ (να 'ναι καλα το παλικάρι) αλλά τίποτα, βγάζει failed.


Άρα να υποθέσω ότι τα τηλέφωνα δουλεύουν κανονικά και τα δύο...?

----------


## Acer

> Λοιπόν, έκανα μια προσπάθια να στείλω fax σε έναν συμφορουμίτη που μου έστειλε πμ (να 'ναι καλα το παλικάρι) αλλά τίποτα, βγάζει failed.


 :Thinking:  δοκιμασες *και* με την panasonic *και* μεσα απο το Word ?

----------


## SPChief

> δοκιμασες *και* με την panasonic *και* μεσα απο το Word ?


Yeap αλλά τίποτα και στα 2!

----------


## SPChief

> Άρα να υποθέσω ότι τα τηλέφωνα δουλεύουν κανονικά και τα δύο...?


Ναι και οι 2 οι γραμμές πάντα δούλευαν μια χαρά  :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> Yeap αλλά τίποτα και στα 2!


κι επισης δοκιμασες να το στειλεις *και* απο τις δυο τηλεφωνικες γραμμες ? (και απο την 210 και απο την 211 της Vivodi δηλαδη)

πχ δοκιμασε την πρωτη γραμμη *και* με panasonic *και* με word και μετα την δευτερη γραμμη ομοιως *και* με panasonic *και* με word ... (και με τους 4 συνδυασμους δηλαδη)  :Wink:   :Smile:  

αντε να δουμε ...

----------


## sparkie

> Ναι και οι 2 οι γραμμές πάντα δούλευαν μια χαρά


Λογικό να μην δουλεύει το Fax αφού είναι IP τα τηλέφωνα σε λίγο θα δείτε τι θα γίνει με τα τηλέφωνα αυτά sms mms και άλλα τέτοια...τι να το κάνεις το fax λοιπόν...!!!
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση SPChief....καλορίζικη η σύνδεση φίλε  :Smile:

----------


## Parrot

Αγαπητε φιλε SPChief, μεσα στο Word οταν πας να στειλεις το κειμενο σου με fax, πας στο File menu -> Printing -> και διαλεγεις αντι για τον στανταρτ εκτυπωτη σου, το Fax. Μετα ανοιγει ο Fax Wizard, κτλ ... και στελνεις την σελιδα ... συγνωμη αν ειμαι λιγο υποχοντριος (ετσι ειμαστε οι παπαγαλοι, χεχε), αλλα θελω να ειμαι σιγουρος  :Wink:

----------


## netlich

> κι επισης δοκιμασες να το στειλεις *και* απο τις δυο τηλεφωνικες γραμμες ? (και απο την 210 και απο την 211 της Vivodi δηλαδη)
> 
> πχ δοκιμασε την πρωτη γραμμη *και* με panasonic *και* με word και μετα την δευτερη γραμμη ομοιως *και* με panasonic *και* με word ... (και με τους 4 συνδυασμους δηλαδη)   
> 
> αντε να δουμε, ισως και να σταθεις τυχερος ...


Μάλλον άσχημα νέα δηλαδή...

Ισως να δοκιμάσεις και σε άλλο νουμερο;  Μήπως το δικό μας το fax εδώ κάνει νερα; Ας δώσει και κανενας άλλος στο παιδι ένα νουμερο να δοκιμάσει ...Μπορει το δικό μου το fax να είναι πράκτορας του πΟΤΕ!!!!

Γενικά στη μία περίπτωση το πέτυχα να είμαι απο πάνω - έκανε connect στο 211 νούμερο αλλα μετά από κάποια ώρα έκανε fax failed


 :Smile:

----------


## Acer

> Λογικό να μην δουλεύει το Fax αφού είναι IP τα τηλέφωνα ...


 :Thinking:  κι ομως, καποιοι full-llu με το dsl-phone μπορουσαν να στελνουν fax (καποιοι αλλοι παλι οχι)

----------


## sparkie

> κι ομως, καποιοι full-llu με το dsl-phone μπορουσαν να στελνουν fax (καποιοι αλλοι παλι οχι)


Παράξενο  :Thinking:  αλλά λογικά δεν μπορείς να στείλεις fax αλλά ούτε dial-up μπορείς να κάνεις το τηλέφωνο δεν λειτουργεί πια αναλογικά αλλά σαν τερματικό. Αυτά τουλάχιστον ξέρω απο τα voip τηλ.κέντρα. Ίσως παί ρόλο το noise στην γραμμή του κάθε ένα...

----------


## Acer

> Παράξενο  αλλά λογικά δεν μπορείς να στείλεις fax αλλά ούτε dial-up μπορείς να κάνεις το τηλέφωνο δεν λειτουργεί πια αναλογικά αλλά σαν τερματικό. Αυτά τουλάχιστον ξέρω απο τα voip τηλ.κέντρα. Ίσως παί ρόλο το noise στην γραμμή του κάθε ένα...


 :Thinking:  ισως ... ενας τεχνικος της Vivo μου ειχε πει προσφατα οτι μπορει να γινει με καποιες "αλλαγες παραμετρων" στο vood ομως ... οταν με ενεργοποιησουν και το παραλαβω θα τους ξαναπαρω για περισσοτερα ... το ειχαμε συζητησει κι *εδω* παντως

----------


## SPChief

> κι επισης δοκιμασες να το στειλεις *και* απο τις δυο τηλεφωνικες γραμμες ? (και απο την 210 και απο την 211 της Vivodi δηλαδη)
> 
> πχ δοκιμασε την πρωτη γραμμη *και* με panasonic *και* με word και μετα την δευτερη γραμμη ομοιως *και* με panasonic *και* με word ... (και με τους 4 συνδυασμους δηλαδη)   
> 
> αντε να δουμε ...


Δεν έχω 210, μονο 211 (η αίτηση ήταν για νέα γραμμη απο vivodi). Προσπάθησα και με τα 2 νούμερα αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## sparkie

> ισως ... ενας τεχνικος της Vivo μου ειχε πει προσφατα οτι μπορει να γινει με καποιες "αλλαγες παραμετρων" στο vood ομως ... οταν με ενεργοποιησουν και το παραλαβω θα τους ξαναπαρω για περισσοτερα ... το ειχαμε συζητησει κι *εδω* παντως


Υπάρχουν πουθενά τα specs του vood..?

----------


## Acer

> Υπάρχουν πουθενά τα specs του vood..?


μπορεις να τα κατεβασεις απο την σελιδα του κατασκευαστη, απο *εδω* δηλαδη  :Wink:

----------


## Kombatant

Κατ'αρχάς καλορίζικη και από μένα. Να πω απλά ότι μιας και είμαι και γω στο DSLAM του Αιγάλεω (maxx4), με down τη γραμμή εδώ και ενάμισυ μήνα λόγω flapping και θορύβου, από προχτές έχουν φτιάξει τα νούμερα, οπότε μάλλον γενικές εργασίες έκαναν. Δε μου λες, μπορείς να ξαναποστάρεις τα νούμερα της γραμμής σου τώρα που έφτιαξε ο θόρυβος να δούμε αν και πόσο βελτιώθηκαν τα πράγματα; Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## sparkie

> μπορεις να τα κατεβασεις απο την σελιδα του κατασκευαστη, απο *εδω* δηλαδη


Auto PSTN or ISDN fallback if power outage or
VoIP service failure
Πρέπει να υπάρχει ελπίδα απο τα settings αν το vood ειναι αυτό Vood 453w για το cable tv.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Στο upload μέχρι πόσο έχεις φτάσει SPChief   ?

----------


## VORIOS

Τελικά εκτόσ από τα δύο παιδιά που εξαφανίστηκαν υπαρχει κάπιος αλλος να μασ πει εντυπώσεις απο cable ,αξιζει να βαλουμε η να περιμενουμε.

----------


## SPChief

> Στο upload μέχρι πόσο έχεις φτάσει SPChief   ?


Upload φτάνω 60 περίπου αλλά χωρίς να έχει φτάσει στο full του... μπορεί να πηγαίνει και παραπάνω δηλαδή.

----------


## SPChief

> Κατ'αρχάς καλορίζικη και από μένα. Να πω απλά ότι μιας και είμαι και γω στο DSLAM του Αιγάλεω (maxx4), με down τη γραμμή εδώ και ενάμισυ μήνα λόγω flapping και θορύβου, από προχτές έχουν φτιάξει τα νούμερα, οπότε μάλλον γενικές εργασίες έκαναν. Δε μου λες, μπορείς να ξαναποστάρεις τα νούμερα της γραμμής σου τώρα που έφτιαξε ο θόρυβος να δούμε αν και πόσο βελτιώθηκαν τα πράγματα; Thanks


Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	17003
US Margin 	  	21
DS Margin 	  	18
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	28
US Line Attenuation 	  	16
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	2100
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

----------


## katafitos

@ SPChief 
Απο pings πως παει?

----------


## SPChief

> @ SPChief 
> Απο pings πως παει?


100-120 ms

----------


## Acer

> Us Rate (Kbps) 1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps) *17003*
> US Margin *21*
> DS Margin *18*
> DS Line Attenuation 28
> US Line Attenuation 16
> CRC Rx Fast *2100*
> CRC Tx Fast 0


 :Smile:  φιλε SPChief συγκρινοντας τα τωρινα stats του vood (παραπανω) με τα stats που ειχε οταν πρωτοσυνδεθηκες (παρακατω), βλεπω οτι εχουν βελτιωθει *πολυ* ... και το μονο που αλλαξε ειπες ηταν "κατι" που εκαναν απο τα κεντρικα της Vivodi, εντελως remotely δηλαδη ? (πχ δεν ξαναπερασε καποιος τεχνικος τους, κλπ ?... κατι ειχες αναφερει θυμαμαι για μια αλλαγη στο καφαο απο τεχνικο του οτε ...?)  :Thinking:  

Us Rate (Kbps) 1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) *16006*
US Margin *11*
DS Margin *6*
DS Line Attenuation 28
US Line Attenuation 16
CRC Rx Fast *425*
CRC Tx Fast 0

----------


## A_gamer

Μπορείς να μας δώσεις tracert www.google.com ;

----------


## SPChief

> φιλε SPChief συγκρινοντας τα τωρινα stats του vood (παραπανω) με τα stats που ειχε οταν πρωτοσυνδεθηκες (παρακατω), βλεπω οτι εχουν βελτιωθει *πολυ* ... και το μονο που αλλαξε ειπες ηταν "κατι" που εκαναν απο τα κεντρικα της Vivodi, εντελως remotely δηλαδη ? (πχ δεν ξαναπερασε καποιος τεχνικος τους, κλπ ?... κατι ειχες αναφερει θυμαμαι για μια αλλαγη στο καφαο απο τεχνικο του οτε ...?)  
> 
> Us Rate (Kbps) 1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps) *16006*
> US Margin *11*
> DS Margin *6*
> DS Line Attenuation 28
> US Line Attenuation 16
> CRC Rx Fast *425*
> CRC Tx Fast 0


Καλά θυμάσαι. Οι εργασίες που έκανα μέχρι τώρα, ήταν μόνο από τα κεντρικά της vivodi και δεν έχει περάσει κανείς... Απ' ότι με έχουν ενημερώσει όμως, θα περάσει τεχνικός της vivodi κάποια στιγμή να ελένξει το καφάο του ΟΤΕ να δεί μήπως υπάρχει κι εκει κάποιο πρόβλημα και αν ναι, θα ζητηθεί αντικατάσταση.

----------


## Acer

> Καλά θυμάσαι. Οι εργασίες που έκανα μέχρι τώρα, ήταν μόνο από τα κεντρικά της vivodi και δεν έχει περάσει κανείς... Απ' ότι με έχουν ενημερώσει όμως, θα περάσει τεχνικός της vivodi κάποια στιγμή να ελένξει το καφάο του ΟΤΕ να δεί μήπως υπάρχει κι εκει κάποιο πρόβλημα και αν ναι, θα ζητηθεί αντικατάσταση.


... δηλαδη οπως ειναι *τωρα* η γραμμη σου δεν θεωρειται "ικανοποιητικη" ??! ...  :Smile:    να αναμενεις και περαιτερω βελτιωση δηλαδη ??!!  :Wink:

----------


## SPChief

> ... δηλαδη οπως ειναι *τωρα* η γραμμη σου δεν θεωρειται "ικανοποιητικη" ??! ...    να αναμενεις και περαιτερω βελτιωση δηλαδη ??!!


Εγώ μια χαρά τη βρίσκω και το έχω πεί και σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου... Αφού όμως αυτοί θέλουν να την ελένξουν, εμένα τι με πειράζει; Ας το κάνουν! χεχεχε  :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Εγώ μια χαρά τη βρίσκω και το έχω πεί και σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου... Αφού όμως αυτοί θέλουν να την ελένξουν, εμένα τι με πειράζει; Ας το κάνουν! χεχεχε


Μην κάνουν καμιά μ.....α όμως και σου χαλάσει.Ό,τι δουλεύει δεν το πειράζουμε.Μπορείς όμως να πας στην Έναρξη>Εκτέλεση, να βάλεις cmd και εκεί να κάνεις tracert www.google.com (πατώντας Enter) ;
(Μετά κάνε δεξί κλικ στο πάνω,μπλε μέρος του παραθύρου,επεξεργασία>επιλογή όλων,ξανά επεξ.,αντιγραφή.Κάνε επικόλληση στο ποστ σου και φρόντισε να διαγράψεις τα προσωπικά σου δεδομένα.)

----------


## SPChief

> Μην κάνουν καμιά μ.....α όμως και σου χαλάσει.Ό,τι δουλεύει δεν το πειράζουμε.Μπορείς όμως να πας στην Έναρξη>Εκτέλεση, να βάλεις cmd και εκεί να κάνεις tracert www.google.com (πατώντας Enter) ;
> (Μετά κάνε δεξί κλικ στο πάνω,μπλε μέρος του παραθύρου,επεξεργασία>επιλογή όλων,ξανά επεξ.,αντιγραφή.Κάνε επικόλληση στο ποστ σου και φρόντισε να διαγράψεις τα προσωπικά σου δεδομένα.)


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, αλλα τι να τους πω; Μην ερθετε γιατί μπορεί και να μου το χαλάσετε;  :Razz:  Ασε που μέχρι να ολοκληρωθούν οι έλεγχοι δεν πληρώνω τη γραμμή, θεωρείται ότι δε μπόρω να τη χρησιμοποιήσω και δεν χρεώνομαι.

Αν και ήσουν περιγραφικότατος, ξέρω να κάνω tracerτ (χεχε). Παρακάτω είναι τα αποτελέσματα... Υπόψιν όμως ότι έχω ανοιχτό DC++ & torrent και κατεβάζουν με 700 συνολικά.

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [64.233.183.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    23 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     7 ms     7 ms     6 ms  80.76.42.209
  3    17 ms    19 ms    19 ms  se02-01-cor02-der.net.vivodi.gr [80.76.35.241]
  4    19 ms    23 ms    24 ms  ge00-00-cor11.net.vivodi.gr [80.76.32.27]
  5    17 ms    16 ms    23 ms  pos08-00-00-csw02-med.net.vivodi.gr [83.171.204.
105]
  6     *      132 ms   204 ms  83.171.200.196
  7    26 ms    20 ms    24 ms  83.171.200.198
  8    27 ms    31 ms    32 ms  pos0-0-cr04-vivodi.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.213
]
  9    75 ms    71 ms    72 ms  gig7-2-cr02.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.1]
 10    81 ms    73 ms    72 ms  pos6-0-1-cr02.lon.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.4.78]
 11    83 ms    80 ms    75 ms  195.66.224.125
 12   128 ms   121 ms   116 ms  209.85.248.80
 13   135 ms   153 ms   129 ms  209.85.248.79
 14   127 ms   126 ms   124 ms  72.14.233.79
 15   138 ms   151 ms   138 ms  216.239.43.34
 16   127 ms   114 ms   122 ms  nf-in-f99.google.com [64.233.183.99]

Trace complete.

----------


## A_gamer

Όχι κι άσχημα.Αν μπορέσεις,να βάλεις και μετρήσεις χωρίς να τρέχει κάτι άλλο.Όσο για τη step-by-step περιγραφή,και να μη χρησιμεύει σε σένα θα βοηθήσει κάποιον άλλο,γι' αυτό και την έβαλα. :Smile:

----------


## netlich

> Αν και ήσουν περιγραφικότατος, ξέρω να κάνω tracerτ (χεχε). Παρακάτω είναι τα αποτελέσματα... *Υπόψιν όμως ότι έχω ανοιχτό DC++ & torrent και κατεβάζουν με 700 συνολικά.
> *
> Trace complete.


Χαίρομαι για σένα...

Ψεμματα!!! Σε μισώ και σε ζηλεύω!!!!  :Evil:  Τι θα κάνω κανα διμηνο τώρα εγώ με το 1Mbit μια στο τόσο;;;; 

Χεχεχε...άντε να δούμε κι άλλους να συνδέονται με το καλό....

----------


## SPChief

> Όχι κι άσχημα.Αν μπορέσεις,να βάλεις και μετρήσεις χωρίς να τρέχει κάτι άλλο.Όσο για τη step-by-step περιγραφή,και να μη χρησιμεύει σε σένα θα βοηθήσει κάποιον άλλο,γι' αυτό και την έβαλα.


Ναι βρε συ, για πλακα το ειπα.

Θα σας κάνω ένα ποστ με το tracert χωρίς να τρέχει κάτι άλλο, αλλά προς το βραδάκι για να έχουν τελειώσει και κάτι downloads που κάνω.  :Wink:

----------


## netlich

Off Topic


		Πrος το βραδάκι....;
700κb/s;

Τι κατεβάζεις; Το ιντερνετ!!!!;;;;

;-)

----------


## A_gamer

@SPChief
"MY NAME...IS NEO!" :Wink: 
<---

----------


## Parrot

Μαγκες μια χαρα βλεπω παει ο Tester μας (φτου φτου σκορδα να μην τον ματιαξουμε)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Και διαβαζοντας ολο και καλυτερες ειδησεις, τοσο φουσκωνω τα φτερα μου απο ευτυχια  :Razz:  και αξιζει να περιμενω κοντα στο διμηνο ωσπου να απολαυσω και εγω το ιντερνετ του μελλοντος  :Smile:  
Στο φιναλε δεν ειμαι και ακαλυπτος εντελως, με την 2Mbps συνδεση μου θα την παλεψουμε την κατασταση  :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> Μαγκες μια χαρα βλεπω παει ο Tester μας (φτου φτου σκορδα να μην τον ματιαξουμε)   
> 
> Και διαβαζοντας ολο και καλυτερες ειδησεις, τοσο φουσκωνω τα φτερα μου απο ευτυχια  και αξιζει να περιμενω κοντα στο διμηνο ωσπου να απολαυσω και εγω το ιντερνετ του μελλοντος  
> Στο φιναλε δεν ειμαι και ακαλυπτος εντελως, με την 2Mbps συνδεση μου θα την παλεψουμε την κατασταση


 :Thinking:  παιδες, χωρις να θελω να σας "ριξω" εστω και λιγακι τον ενθουσιασμο, το σπιτι του φιλου SPChief ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα μολις μερικα τετραγωνα μακρια απο τον κομβο της Vivodi της περιοχης του ... και απ' οσο ξερω η αποσταση απο το dslam ειναι critical παραγοντας και αντιστροφως αναλογη με την αναμενομενη ταχυτητα της γραμμης ... γι αυτο και συνιστω αισιοδοξια μεν, συγκρατημενη δε ... γιατι λετε η Vivodi επισημα να εγγυαται ταχυτητα μεταξυ 2-minimum *εως* 20-maximum ?... (απλα ειπα να το πω, για να μην το παρουν κατακαρδα μερικοι συμπαθεις συνφορουμιτες, οταν με το καλο ερθει η μερα της ενεργοποιησης και αναρρωτιουνται γιατι δεν πιανουν τα 20 mbits η εστω τα 17 του φιλου μας SPChief...)

----------


## SPChief

> παιδες, χωρις να θελω να σας "ριξω" εστω και λιγακι τον ενθουσιασμο, το σπιτι του φιλου SPChief ειναι αν θυμαμαι καλα μολις μερικα τετραγωνα μακρια απο τον κομβο της Vivodi της περιοχης του ... και απ' οσο ξερω η αποσταση απο το dslam ειναι critical παραγοντας και αντιστροφως αναλογη με την αναμενομενη ταχυτητα της γραμμης ... γι αυτο και συνιστω αισιοδοξια μεν, συγκρατημενη δε ... γιατι λετε η Vivodi επισημα να εγγυαται ταχυτητα μεταξυ 2-minimum *εως* 20-maximum ?... (απλα ειπα να το πω, για να μην το παρουν κατακαρδα μερικοι συμπαθεις συνφορουμιτες, οταν με το καλο ερθει η μερα της ενεργοποιησης και αναρρωτιουνται γιατι δεν πιανουν τα 20 mbits η εστω τα 17 του φιλου μας SPChief...)


Σωστά τα λές boy, είμαι 6 τετράγωνα από τον κόμβο, αλλά άτομο το οποίο ενεργοποίηθηκε σήμερα και είναι αρκετά μακριά από εμένα (και από τον κόμβο) έχει πιάσει 13Mbps και με καλά margin. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι άσχημα.

----------


## HomeBusinessMan

Τελικά παιδιά οι εντυπώσεις είναι θετικές ή αρνητικές για το CableTV;

----------


## zavaras

Πάντως η ταχύτητα στην οποία κλείδωσε ο SPChief σε σχέση με το attenuation που έχει, συμβαδίζει με το πινακάκι υπολογισμού της ταχύτητας που υπάρχει στο φόρουμ. Αυτό είναι καλό γιατί είχε γραφτεί παλιότερα ότι η Vivodi δε δίνει την πλήρη ταχύτητα που σηκώνει η γραμμή (και είναι επίσης καλό γιατί με 11.5 attenuation θα πρέπει να κλειδώσω στα 20  :Very Happy: ).

----------


## Acer

> Τελικά παιδιά οι εντυπώσεις είναι θετικές ή αρνητικές για το CableTV;


φιλε μου καταρχην *καλωσορισες* στο Forum  :Smile:  ... Αυτο δεν απαντιεται με ενα απλο yes/no, γι αυτο και θα σου συνιστουσα να διαβασεις αυτο το νημα απο την αρχη του (καθως και μερικα αλλα παρεμφερη νηματα) ωστε να σχηματισεις καλυτερα μονος σου μια σφαιρικη αποψη... θα σου παρει λιγο χρονο αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο  :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> ... και είναι επίσης καλό γιατί με 11.5 attenuation θα πρέπει να κλειδώσω στα 20 ).


 :Smile:  ... δεν μου λες φιλε zavaras, βαλτος εισαι ?!?!... καλα, *ποσο* κοντα στον κομβο εισαι για να εχεις μονο 11.5 attenuation ?!?!  :Thinking:

----------


## arva

Θα πρέπει να είναι ο κόμβος στο ισόγειο της πολυκατοικίας του!!!  :ROFL:

----------


## ownagE_

> ... δεν μου λες φιλε zavaras, βαλτος εισαι ?!?!... καλα, *ποσο* κοντα στον κομβο εισαι για να εχεις μονο 11.5 attenuation ?!?!





> Θα πρέπει να είναι ο κόμβος στο ισόγειο της πολυκατοικίας του!!!


Ας ειχαμε ιδιοκτητα και στην επαρχια..

  Downstream  Upstream SNR margin (dB):  *30.2*  *29.0*Attenuation (dB):  *8.0*  *1.5*Output power (dBm):  5.3   11.6Attainable rate (Kbps):  12224  1044 
 :Razz:

----------


## Acer

> Ας ειχαμε ιδιοκτητα και στην επαρχια..
> 
>   Downstream  Upstream SNR margin (dB):  *30.2*  *29.0*Attenuation (dB):  *8.0*  *1.5*Output power (dBm):  5.3  11.6Attainable rate (Kbps):  12224  1044


τι ειδους γραμμη ειναι αυτη ?... τινος ειναι ?... (στο προφιλ σου βλεπω παντως οτι εσυ εχεις 2048/256)  :Smile:  


.

----------


## insane45

Ρε παιδιά, και εγώ έχω margin 27db και attenuation 8db.
Το Κτίριο του ΟΤΕ είναι 6 τετράγωνα από το σπίτι μου, χαλάνδρι. Υποθέτω οτι εκεί έχει και τον εξοπλισμό ή vivo, σωστά?
Θα κλειδώνω στα 20Μbps λογικά, ε?

----------


## SPChief

> Ρε παιδιά, και εγώ έχω margin 27db και attenuation 8db.
> Το Κτίριο του ΟΤΕ είναι 6 τετράγωνα από το σπίτι μου, χαλάνδρι. Υποθέτω οτι εκεί έχει και τον εξοπλισμό ή vivo, σωστά?
> Θα κλειδώνω στα 20Μbps λογικά, ε?


Στα 20 μπορεί όχι αλλά σε καλή ταχύτητα σίγουρα!

----------


## ownagE_

> τι ειδους γραμμη ειναι αυτη ?... τινος ειναι ?... (στο προφιλ σου βλεπω παντως οτι εσυ εχεις 2048/256)  
> 
> 
> .


Δική μου βρε, ναι 2048/256 εχω.
Το attainable rate ειναι ποσο μπορει να πιασει max η γραμμη (σε G.DMT mode γιατι σε ADSL2+ παει πολυ παραπανω  :Razz: )

----------


## No-Name

Επειδή κάποιοι μένετε κοντά στον ΟΤΕ δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα θα έχετε max ταχύτητες...εξάλλου το καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ σας δεν πηγαίνει σε ευθεία μέχρι τον κατανεμητή του ΟΤΕ

----------


## SPChief

> Επειδή κάποιοι μένετε κοντά στον ΟΤΕ δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα θα έχετε max ταχύτητες...εξάλλου το καλώδιπ από το ΚΑΦΑΟ σας δεν πηγαίνει σε ευθεία μέχρι τον κατανεμητή του ΟΤΕ


Και έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

SPChief, τηλεόραση δοκίμασες;

----------


## SPChief

> SPChief, τηλεόραση δοκίμασες;


Το έχω αναφέρει και πιο πάνω... Η τηλεόραση θα είναι διαθέσιμη από την επόμενη βδομάδα στην περιοχή. Ελπίζω να παίζει καλα!

----------


## insane45

> Επειδή κάποιοι μένετε κοντά στον ΟΤΕ δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα θα έχετε max ταχύτητες...εξάλλου το καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ σας δεν πηγαίνει σε ευθεία μέχρι τον κατανεμητή του ΟΤΕ


Δεν είπα οτι επειδή μένω κοντά στον ΟΤΕ θα πιάνω max ταχυτητες. Είπα όμως οτι επειδή έχω μικρό attenuation (8db) θα πιάνω καλές ταχύτητες.

----------


## No-Name

Μα δεν το είπα για σένα.Εχω δεί πολλούς να λένε" μένω 2 δρόμους κάτω απο τον ΟΤΕ, αλλος δίπλα ακριβώς" κτλ γιαυτο και ξεκαθαρισα τι ισχύει

----------


## Acer

παιδες υπομονη ... ολα αυτα θα τα δειξει η "αυτοψια" (και ολα θα απαντηθουν την ημερα της ενεργοποιησης) ...  :Smile:  

Προτεινω απο τωρα να κανουμε τοτε o καθενας μας post αυτα τα 3 πραγματα:
1. attenuation 2. αποσταση 3. τιμη κλειδωματος
... και θα δουμε και στατιστικα πλεον τι παιζει ...  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Εγώ έχω:
noise margin downstream: 31 db
output power upstream: 12 db 
attenuation downstream: 24 db

Upstream Speed: 256 kbps
Downstream Speed: 2048 kbps
Στα 500m από τον ΟΤΕ (αν είναι εκεί τα DSLAMs της Vivodi).

Kαλά δεν είναι;  :Thinking:

----------


## Acer

> Εγώ έχω:
> noise margin downstream: 31 db
> output power upstream: 12 db 
> attenuation downstream: 24 db
> 
> Upstream Speed: 256 kbps
> Downstream Speed: 2048 kbps
> Στα 500m από τον ΟΤΕ (αν είναι εκεί τα DSLAMs της Vivodi).
> 
> Kαλά δεν είναι;


... εννοουσα "προτεινω απο τωρα να κανουμε *τοτε*" (το "τοτε" πηγαινε στην ημερα της ενεργοποιησης δηλαδη)  :Smile:  

... anyway, μιας και τα ποσταρες, καλη ειναι η γραμμη σου, δεν θα εχεις ιδιαιτερο προβλημα, σε κοβω να χεις (εκτος απροοπτου φυσικα) γυρω στα 16-18 mbits (ισως και λιγακι παραπανω) ... ευχαριστημενος ?...  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## yuk

> ευχαριστημενος ?...


Όχι, αλλά θα αρκεστώ στα 18Μbit...  :Whistle:  (Πλάκα κάνω.  :Razz:  ) Thanks, Acer!

----------


## alexshmmy

Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω γιατι απο αυτους πυο ενεργοποιηθηκαν ποσταρει μονο ο SPCHIEF?

----------


## mobo

> ... δεν μου λες φιλε zavaras, βαλτος εισαι ?!?!... καλα, *ποσο* κοντα στον κομβο εισαι για να εχεις μονο 11.5 attenuation ?!?!


Εμένα είναι 5!!!! είμαι στα 10 μέτρα απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## Acer

> Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω γιατι απο αυτους πυο ενεργοποιηθηκαν ποσταρει μονο ο SPCHIEF?


κοιτα, αν διαβασεις αυτο το το νημα απο την αρχη του, θα δεις οτι προς το παρον ειναι *μονο* 3 οι ενεργοποιημενοι απο εδω μεσα και οι 2 πρωτοι απλα εχουν "χαθει" ... (το γιατι, ισως απο τα posts τους βγαλεις ακρη, ειχαν παντως και κατι ψιλοπροβληματα, κλπ)  :Smile:

----------


## Acer

> Εμένα είναι 5!!!! είμαι στα 10 μέτρα απο τον ΟΤΕ


... attenuation 5 δεν εχω ξανακουσει παντως ...  :Smile:  εισαι πολυ τυχερος ... τι στο καλο, μεσοτοιχια εισαστε ?!?!  :Razz:

----------


## zavaras

Πρέπει να παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα των καλωδίων του σπιτιού. Εμείς έχουμε βάλει εξωτερικά που σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα από τα οξειδωμένα των τοίχων.

----------


## A_gamer

> Πρέπει να παίζει ρόλο και η ποιότητα των καλωδίων του σπιτιού. Εμείς έχουμε βάλει εξωτερικά που σίγουρα είναι καλύτερα από τα οξειδωμένα των τοίχων.




Off Topic


		Αλήθεια;Πόσο κοστίζουν και τι διαδικασία πρέπει να ακολουθήσω για να εγκαταστήσω τέτοια καλώδια;

----------


## zavaras

Απλά τηλεφωνικά καλώδια είναι, δε νομίζω να κοστίζουν ακριβά. Την εγκατάσταση μας την έκανε ηλεκτρολόγος - δεν ξέρω πολλές λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## A_gamer

> Απλά τηλεφωνικά καλώδια είναι, δε νομίζω να κοστίζουν ακριβά. Την εγκατάσταση μας την έκανε ηλεκτρολόγος - δεν ξέρω πολλές λεπτομέρειες.


Εντάξει,αυτά μου αρκούν.Θα ρωτήσω κάποιον τεχνικό.Ευχαριστώ πάντως :Smile:

----------


## worthapp

> Εμένα είναι 5!!!! είμαι στα 10 μέτρα απο τον ΟΤΕ


Μόλις διπλασιαστηκε η αντικειμενική αξία του σπιτιού σου...
Οταν σκοπεύεις να το πουλήσεις, στα χαρακτηρηστικά να βάλεις: ευήλιο, ευάερο και με 5attenuation...αν ρίξεις εδω μέσα τέτοια αγγελια θα γίνει χαμος... :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μόλις διπλασιαστηκε η αντικειμενική αξία του σπιτιού σου...
> Οταν σκοπεύεις να το πουλήσεις, στα χαρακτηρηστικά να βάλεις: ευήλιο, ευάερο και με 5attenuation...αν ρίξεις εδω μέσα τέτοια αγγελια θα γίνει χαμος...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Kombatant

Μη το γελάτε καθόλου, σε λίγα χρόνια, αν και εφόσον οι τεχνολογίες DSL συνεχίσουν να μας τυρρανάνε, στάνταρ θα αναφέρεται στα χαρακτηριστικά ενός σπιτιού χαχαχαχα  :Laughing:

----------


## mac_user

Κι εγώ εξωτερικό καλώδιο έχω βάλει για την vivodi αλλά το attenuation είναι στα 37.Βέβαια στα 4096/256 που έχω τώρα δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα και οι ταχύτητες μια χαρά είναι,ακόμη και με torrent κατέβασα αρχείο 700 MB σταθερά με 430 ενώ στα newsgrpoups από Newshosting πιάνω σταθερά 440.Να δούμε όμως τώρα που θα μου βάλουν το cable tv πόσο θα συγχρονίσει η γραμμή :Thinking:

----------


## Acer

> Κι εγώ εξωτερικό καλώδιο έχω βάλει για την vivodi αλλά το attenuation είναι στα 37


ενταξει, το attenuation δεν εχει να κανει τοσο με το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι το διαμερισμα, οσο με το καλωδιο απο το dslam μεχρι τον κατανεμητη, *εκει* ειναι που πραγματικα μετραει η αποσταση (πχ ενας που μενει 5-6 χιλιομετρα απο το dslam, ακομη και να συνδεσει το vood *πανω* στον κατανεμητη δεν κανει δουλεια ...)

----------


## Acer

> Εμένα είναι 5!!!! είμαι στα 10 μέτρα απο τον ΟΤΕ


mobo το πουλας το σπιτι σου ??  :Wink:  (θα σε ενδιεφερε ανταλλαγη με εξοχικο στον Ωρωπο ??)  :Razz:

----------


## mobo

Ωραία είναι τα 5 αλλα μου είπε η Vivodi οτι δεν θα παίρνω απο το dslmam της που είναι μέσα στον OTE γιατί δεν έχει συνεγκατάσταση. Εχει λέει κάποιο κόμβο στο δρόμο! Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Οταν έμενα στη Ρόδο πάντως, είχα τον κόμβο της HOL στο μαγαζί μου και έχω κακομάθει κάπως. Οταν όλοι είχαν 384, εγώ είχα 2mbit! Πάντως για το σπίτι, έχω αρχίσει δημοπρασία.  :Laughing:

----------


## yuk

Ξέρεις σε ποιο δρόμο είναι το DSLAM της; (Μου το χάλασε τώρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## mobo

> Ξέρεις σε ποιο δρόμο είναι το DSLAM της; (Μου το χάλασε τώρα... )


Ούτε αυτοί ξέρουν! Μπορεί και να λένε ανοησίες. Πάντως μου το είπαν 2 Vivodιανοί

----------


## coftaras

Τωρα καταλαβα γιατι τοσο καιρο δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα με την dsl μου και επιανα το μεγιστο.
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	7,5 / 3,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	*11,5 / 17,5*
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	*33,0 / 28,5*
Με αυτα τα δεδομενα ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι μπορω να πιασω τουλαχιστον τα 10mb οταν με το καλο γινει η συνδεσμη μου με την cabletv.

----------


## A_gamer

> Τωρα καταλαβα γιατι τοσο καιρο δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα με την dsl μου και επιανα το μεγιστο.
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    7,5 / 3,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    *11,5 / 17,5*
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    *33,0 / 28,5*
> Με αυτα τα δεδομενα ειμαι αισιοδοξος οτι μπορω να πιασω τουλαχιστον τα 10mb οταν με το καλο γινει η συνδεσμη μου με την cabletv.


Τουλάχιστον 15...μάλλον κάπου στα 19.
edit:Μπα,λίγο είπα. :One thumb up:

----------


## Bellyda

> Εμένα είναι 5!!!! είμαι στα 10 μέτρα απο τον ΟΤΕ


Επειδή κι εγώ στης Καλλιθέας είμαι, που περίπου είναι ο κόμβος μας? Πλατεία Δαβάκη κοντά ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## coftaras

> Τουλάχιστον 15...μάλλον κάπου στα 19.
> edit:Μπα,λίγο είπα.


Eγω ας πιασω 10-15 και θα ειμαι super.Παντα κραταω πισινη με την Vivodi αν και ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα.Το θεμα ειναι να γινει το γρηγοροτερο η ενεργοποιηση.

----------


## mobo

> Επειδή κι εγώ στης Καλλιθέας είμαι, που περίπου είναι ο κόμβος μας? Πλατεία Δαβάκη κοντά ή κάνω λάθος?


Η HOL με την οποία έχω σύνδεση τώρα έχει συνεγκατάσταση στο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ που είναι Ηρακλέους και Δαβάκη. Η Vivodi μου είπε οτι δεν έχει συνεγκατάσταση στο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ αλλα δικό της κόμβο κάπου κοντά. Οπότε κρατάω μια πισινή για τις ταχύτητες και τη γραμμή.

----------


## valen01

Παιδιά έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανείς απο περιοχή Χαλάνδρι, που να ανήκει δηλαδή στο κέντρο Χαλανδρίου? Θα ήθελα εντυπώσεις απο τη χρονική διάρκεια σύνδεσης αλλά και αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ήδη την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών του Cable TV.

----------


## EliotGR

έχω κάνει αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ για μεταφορα και ταυτοχρονη αίτηση για CableTV (πριν είχα Cube) και εχω κολλήσει με τον ΟΤΕ τωρα εδώ και 1.5 μήνα για τη μεταφορα.
Αν ειναι η ποιότητα ίδια με το Cube ευχαριστημένος θα ειμαι... (παντα βεβαια θα κρίνουμε εκ του αποτελέσματος)

----------


## ToroLoco

Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση σε όσους έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, είχαν ζητήσει φορητότητα?
Αν, ναί πόσο καιρό πήρε για να ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποιήση, γιατί έχω κάνει την αίτηση από τέλη Φεβρουαρίου, αρχές Απριλίου είχε τελειώσει η μεταφορά της γραμμής από τον πΟΤΕ στην Vivodi και από τότε περιμένω να γίνει η φορητότητα και κάθε εβδομάδα μου λένε ότι θέλει 10 μέρες ακόμα.

Πόσο πρέπει να περιμένω ακόμα.... :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## mephisto

> Παιδιά έχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανείς απο περιοχή Χαλάνδρι, που να ανήκει δηλαδή στο κέντρο Χαλανδρίου? Θα ήθελα εντυπώσεις απο τη χρονική διάρκεια σύνδεσης αλλά και αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ήδη την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών του Cable TV.


Εδω χαλανδρι ακομα τιποτα περιμενουμεεεεε....

----------


## fcuk

και γω χαλανδρι ειμαι, ειχα κανει αιτηση στις 23/3 ! περιμενουμε να δουμε...

----------


## nigal9981

άντε καλώς σας βρήκα παίδες!!!! έχω κάνει κι εγω αίτηση για cable tv από 29/3!! έχει ο Θεός πότε με το καλό θα συνδεθώ... βέβαια ειναι νέα γραμμή. αυτο δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλό ή κακό αλλα εγω το αναφέρω.
Ο κόμβος της Νέας Σμύρνης μήπως ξέρει κανείς που ειναι? αν και κατι μου λεει ότι θα ειμαι αρκετά μακρια μιας και το σπίτι ειναι σύνορα Ανω Νέας Σμύρνης και Αγίο Δημήτριο..

μια ακόμα ερωτηση..... το attenuation πως μπορώ να το δω? και πως υπολογίζω την απόσταση από τον κόμβο??

thanks in advance!

----------


## Daemon

> ...αρχές Απριλίου είχε τελειώσει η μεταφορά της γραμμής από τον πΟΤΕ στην Vivodi και από τότε περιμένω να γίνει η φορητότητα και κάθε εβδομάδα μου λένε ότι θέλει 10 μέρες ακόμα.
> 
> Πόσο πρέπει να περιμένω ακόμα....


Μου φαίνεται ότι όλοι είμαστε στην ίδια κατάσταση! Πάντως παίζει λίγο η Vivodi να μας δουλεύει και να λέει δικαιολογίες! Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι ένας χρήστης είχε κάνει αίτηση για Cable TV, τον παίρνουν τηλ για να έρθει τεχνικός, έρχεται ο τεχνικός, διαπιστώνει και καλά βλάβη στην γραμμή και την κάνει μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό! Μετά από λίγες μέρες λένε στον φίλο μας τηλεφωνικά (μετά από τηλέφωνο του ίδιου και όχι της Vivodi) ότι δεν γίνεται υποστήριξη στη γραμμή του για Cable TV και για αυτό πρέπει να ξαναστείλει αίτηση για Telefonet!!! Η φάση είναι να τρελένεσαι.... 

             ελπίζω μόνο να μην καταλήξω έτσι, και τους έχω ήδη απειλήσει ότι αν δεν ενεργοποιηθώ το πολύ σε δύο εβδομάδες τότε να ακυρώσουν την αίτηση, και όπως είναι φυσικό δεν πέρνουν φράγκο από εμένα για την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής την οποία εγώ δεν είδα ποτέ και μόνο στα λόγια του CS την έχω ακούσει. Εξιπακούεται ότι θα ακολουθήσει και καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και τα συναφή, μην νομίζουν ότι θα μας κάνουν ότι θέλουν οι τύποι εκεί πέρα... Παίζουν με τον πόνο μας και τις άπιαστες τιμές του ΟΤΕ!

----------


## ToroLoco

> Μου φαίνεται ότι όλοι είμαστε στην ίδια κατάσταση! Πάντως παίζει λίγο η Vivodi να μας δουλεύει και να λέει δικαιολογίες! Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι ένας χρήστης είχε κάνει αίτηση για Cable TV, τον παίρνουν τηλ για να έρθει τεχνικός, έρχεται ο τεχνικός, διαπιστώνει και καλά βλάβη στην γραμμή και την κάνει μαζί με τον εξοπλισμό! Μετά από λίγες μέρες λένε στον φίλο μας τηλεφωνικά (μετά από τηλέφωνο του ίδιου και όχι της Vivodi) ότι δεν γίνεται υποστήριξη στη γραμμή του για Cable TV και για αυτό πρέπει να ξαναστείλει αίτηση για Telefonet!!! Η φάση είναι να τρελένεσαι.... 
> 
>              ελπίζω μόνο να μην καταλήξω έτσι, και τους έχω ήδη απειλήσει ότι αν δεν ενεργοποιηθώ το πολύ σε δύο εβδομάδες τότε να ακυρώσουν την αίτηση, και όπως είναι φυσικό δεν πέρνουν φράγκο από εμένα για την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής την οποία εγώ δεν είδα ποτέ και μόνο στα λόγια του CS την έχω ακούσει. Εξιπακούεται ότι θα ακολουθήσει και καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και τα συναφή, μην νομίζουν ότι θα μας κάνουν ότι θέλουν οι τύποι εκεί πέρα... Παίζουν με τον πόνο μας και τις άπιαστες τιμές του ΟΤΕ!


Κοιτα δεν νομίζω να ιδρώνει το αυτί τους με τις καταγγελίες, απλά υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις και από τις 2 πλευρές και δυστυχώς όλα τα τρώμε εμείς.
Απλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι οι αιτήσεις θα πηγαίνουν με κάποια σειρά, αν αρχίσουμε όλοι τις καταγγελίες μόνο τότε υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι, μιας και θα έχει δημιουργηθεί θέμα. 
Αλλά είναι μια νέα υπηρεσία για την οποία επίσημα λένε από την Vivodi ότι θέλει 35 - 40 μέρες για να ενεργοποιηθεί. Εγώ πρέπει να είμαι στις 45 περίπου, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι σε αυτά που λένε καλά είναι να βάζεις άλλες 15 μέρες.
Θα περιμένω μέχρι τέλος του μήνα και βλέπουμε.

SPCHIEF μήπως σου ενεργοποιήθηκαν και τα κανάλια για να μας πείς εντυπώσεις και από εκεί.
Επίσης γνωρίζουμε ποια κανάλια θα υπάρχουν?

----------


## netlich

http://www.cabletv.gr/channels.html

Σχετικά λίγα - το concept είναι ότι θα προσθέσουν ίσως και άλλα αργότερα....επήσις δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θ αυπάρχει συνδρομή μετά το τέλος του μήνα για τα κανάλια...Βάση των δικών τους κειμενων κξαι εξηγήσεων θα είναι δωρεάν και απλά θα πληρώνεις on demand ταινίες...Για να δούμε...

----------


## Parrot

Χμμμ αρχιζω και τριγυρναω νευρικα στο κλουβι μου μεσα  :Razz:  

Ποιος ειναι ο λογος? Οτι δεν βλεπω πολλες απαντησεις με εντυπωσεις ενεργοποιημενων και δυστυχως οι ελαχιστοι που σκασανε μυτη και γραψανε, χαθηκαν στο υπερπεραν  :ROFL:  

Σαν ναρκομανης βλεπω αυτο το thread πρωτο πρωτο, μηπως και δω καμια νεα ενεργοποιηση που θα μας πει τι γινεται! Αντε το Πασχα τελειωσε πια και το αρνακι χωνευτηκε εντελως, οποτε περιμενουμε καρτερικα να ερθει το δικο μας Αγιο Φως (βλεπε συνδεση)  :Laughing:

----------


## nasoshat

τελικά μήπως να ανοίξουμε νέο θέμα για πόσοι ενεργοποιηθηκαν σε cable μπας και καταλάβουμε το ρυθμό ενεργοποίησης?

----------


## Bellyda

> άντε καλώς σας βρήκα παίδες!!!! έχω κάνει κι εγω αίτηση για cable tv από 29/3!! έχει ο Θεός πότε με το καλό θα συνδεθώ... βέβαια ειναι νέα γραμμή. αυτο δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλό ή κακό αλλα εγω το αναφέρω.
> Ο κόμβος της Νέας Σμύρνης μήπως ξέρει κανείς που ειναι? αν και κατι μου λεει ότι θα ειμαι αρκετά μακρια μιας και το σπίτι ειναι σύνορα Ανω Νέας Σμύρνης και Αγίο Δημήτριο..
> 
> μια ακόμα ερωτηση..... *το attenuation πως μπορώ να το δω?* και πως υπολογίζω την απόσταση από τον κόμβο??
> 
> thanks in advance!


To attenuation μπορείς να το δεις μέσα από το interface του router σου!




> Η HOL με την οποία έχω σύνδεση τώρα έχει συνεγκατάσταση στο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ που είναι Ηρακλέους και Δαβάκη. Η Vivodi μου είπε οτι δεν έχει συνεγκατάσταση στο κτήριο του ΟΤΕ αλλα δικό της κόμβο κάπου κοντά. Οπότε κρατάω μια πισινή για τις ταχύτητες και τη γραμμή.


Σ'ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία  :Wink:  κι εγώ κοντά είμαι!!

----------


## Telecom

χθες ειδα το cable tv (οχι στα γραφεια της vivodi)
Πολυ καλη δουλεια.Ταινιες,καναλια και ιντερνετ ταυτοχρονα.Δεν παρατηρησα κανενα προβλημα. 
Οι αιτησεις ειναι χιλιαδες (εμαθα οτι ξεπερασαν τα αναμενομενα).
Συνδρομητες σημερα υπαρχουν και δεν ειναι λιγοι.Δεν διαβαζουν ADSLGR
Για τους κομβους θα ρωτησω αυριο και θα σας πω

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Που το είδες?? 

Συνδρομητες σημερα υπαρχουν και δεν ειναι λιγοι 

Πόσοι είναι δλδ? Γιατί δεν φαντάζομαι οτι πήγα απο τους πρώτους άνθρωποι που δεν διαβάζουν κάποιο Forum. Εγώ ξέρω ότι βρήκαν βλάβη στο Δίκτυο της Vivo και απο τότε ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση.. 
2 e-mail + 2 τηλέφωνα και δεν μου λένε τίποτα. Μου λένε να στείλω e-mail και όταν στέλνω e-mail απλώς δεν μου απαντάνε..\
Καλό ε!!!!

----------


## akaloith

Τελικα αντε περιμενε παραδοση γραμμης απο τον οτε
αντε περιμενε φορητοτητα
αντε περιμενε παραδωση εξοπλισμου
και αφου εχεις αντεξει ολα αυτα να ερθει ο τεχνικος και να σου πει μετα απο 1 λεπτο μετρησεων "ξερετε βλαβη!"
Κροσια τα νευρα
Και φοβαμαι δεν ειναι και τοσο απιθανο σεναριο.

η ον ειναι σαφως ταχυτερη σε ενεργοποιηση οποτε δεν μπορει να φταιει μονο ο οτε.
Τουλαχιστον για καλο της βιβο μιας που καθυστερει τοοοσο πολυ ελπιζω απο τη στιγμη που καποιος ενεργοποιειται να δουλευουν τουλαχιστον τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ αψογα.

----------


## aris01

> Τελικα αντε περιμενε παραδοση γραμμης απο τον οτε
> αντε περιμενε φορητοτητα
> αντε περιμενε παραδωση εξοπλισμου
> και αφου εχεις αντεξει ολα αυτα να ερθει ο τεχνικος και να σου πει μετα απο 1 λεπτο μετρησεων "ξερετε βλαβη!"
> Κροσια τα νευρα
> Και φοβαμαι δεν ειναι και τοσο απιθανο σεναριο.
> 
> η ον ειναι σαφως ταχυτερη σε ενεργοποιηση οποτε δεν μπορει να φταιει μονο ο οτε.
> Τουλαχιστον για καλο της βιβο μιας που καθυστερει τοοοσο πολυ ελπιζω απο τη στιγμη που καποιος ενεργοποιειται να δουλευουν τουλαχιστον τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ αψογα.


Και στα παραπανω που λες παιζει και η σκαλα,δηλαδη το συνεργειο που ερχεται πρωτο δεν εχει ψηλη σκαλα :Sad:   οποτε περιμενεις το δευτερο συνεργειο απο 2-4 εβδομαδες, για αυτο καλο θα ειναι να εχετε εσεις για καθε περιπτωση :Thinking:   :Laughing:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Dimitris013

Το Vood ήταν στην πρίζα, όλα πήγαιναν μία χαρά, και ξαφνικά είδα στο DU meter να χτυπάω 250, 270kB/sec... Μου έκανε εντύπωση και είπα να ρίξω μία ματιά στο ρούτερ αν ζει ή πεθαίνει... κάνω log in, και βλέπω το παρακάτω.. Κατούρησα λίγο τα βρακιά μου από την χαρά μου!! Δεν είναι τίποτα ακόμα όμως γιατί δεν έγινε καμία αλλαγή στο username/password, οπότε παρόλο που συγχρόνισα στα 20mbps έχω την συνδρομή για τα 2.. Δεν με έχει πάρει κανείς να με ενημερώσει ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα.. Και μου έχει χαλάσει τα margins. Είχα συνήθως 30αρια, και τώρα αυτά τα χάλια. Θα χρειαστώ και ένα καθαρισματάκι της γραμμής δηλαδή από το κέντρο τους. Από βδομάδα λογικά θα με πάρουν για να έρθει ο τεχνικός! Φάση έχει πάντως στα καλά καθούμενα απο τα 2mbps να βλέπεις το router να συγχρονίζει στα 20mbps!! :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Astale

καποιος κανει παρτυ αποψε... καλοριζικη. ειναι πολυ καλυτερο να σου ερχεται χωρις να το περιμενεις! δλδ αυτη τη στιγμη εχεις ξεκλειδωτο το 1 mbit up? μεχρι να ερθει ο τεχνικος seedare!!!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris013

Ούτε αυτό παίζει παραπάνω! έχει ανέβει λίγο και αυτό.. Κάπου στα 30kB/sec.

----------


## vvvippperrr

Γεια σας παιδια και χρονια πολλα, Χριστος ανεστη.
Εχω κανει και εγω... αιτηση με φορητοτητα απο της 3/3 και περιμενω...
Τωρα εχω Shared LLU 2048/256.
Χθες μιλησα με Vivoδιανους και μου ειπαν οτι η γραμμη εχει παραδωθει απο το πΟΤΕ και ξεκιναει ο δευτερος γυρος, 10ημερου και βαλε, για τη φορητοτητα... :Thinking:  
Επισης παραθετω και καποιες πληροφοριες απο το ρουτερ μου, μπας και μπορεσει καποιος να μου στο περιπου τι ταχυτητα θα πιασω... :Whistle:  

                                Downstream              Upstream 
SNR margin (dB):         22.8                         30.0  
Attenuation (dB):        23.0                         13.0  
Output power (dBm):  11.8                         11.9  
Attainable rate (Kbps): 8896                        1216  
Rate (Kbps):               2048                        256  
K (number of bytes in DMT frame): 65          9  
R (number of check bytes in RS code word): 0  0  
S (RS code word size in DMT frame): 1  1  
D (interleaver depth): 1  1  
Delay (msec): 0  0  

Αποσταση απο πΟΤΕ, Vivoδι, καφαο, δε γνωριζω. Περιοχη ανω πατησια.

----------


## Catchphrase

Δε μπορώ να σου πω τι ταχύτητες θα πιάσεις, πάντως από θόρυβο και Attenuation είσαι πολύ καλά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Daemon

> Γεια σας παιδια και χρονια πολλα, Χριστος ανεστη.
> Εχω κανει και εγω... αιτηση με φορητοτητα απο της 3/3 και περιμενω...


Βασικά, όλοι στην ίδια φάση είμαστε... Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, μας δουλεύουνε με την τόσο μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στη φορητότητα (επειδή οι ίδιοι έχουν πρόβλημα?) ή πραγματικά ο ΟΤΕ καθυστερεί. Επίσης, το περίεργο είναι ότι η παράδωση της γραμμής χρειάζεται περισσότερο χρόνο σε σχέση με την φορητότητα και παρόλα αυτά, η φορητότητα με έχει καθυστερήσει περισσότερο!!! Τι άλλο θα δούμε με την εταιρία που μπλέξαμε!

----------


## Catchphrase

Περίμενε να δεις τώρα τι έχει να γίνει που θα αρχίσει και η διάθεση του Telefonet+ (ε ρε τι έχουν ν' ακούσουν)

----------


## vvvippperrr

Thanks... :One thumb up:

----------


## insane45

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, μας δουλεύουνε με την τόσο μεγάλη καθυστέρηση στη φορητότητα (επειδή οι ίδιοι έχουν πρόβλημα?) ή πραγματικά ο ΟΤΕ καθυστερεί.


Μάλλον οι ίδιοι έχουν το πρόβλημα.
Αφού εμείς που δεν ζητήσαμε φορητότητα είτε γιατί έχουμε ήδη maxx και dslphone είτε μόνο maxx και περιμένουμε για νέα αριθμοδότηση, ούτε εμείς έχουμε ενεργοποιηθεί....
Μάλλον μας δουλεύουν όλους ψιλό γαζί...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Βασικά, όλοι στην ίδια φάση είμαστε...


Δεν είμαστε όλοι στην ίδια φάση. Δυστυχώς, κάποιοι από εμάς είμαστε σε ακόμα χειρότερη θέση. Έχω κάνει αίτηση από τα τέλη Φεβρουαρίου και, σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα του 13880, ούτε καν η παράδοση της γραμμής έχει γίνει ακόμα, πόσο μάλλον η φορητότητα.
Πιθανότατα να συμβαίνει αυτό που λέει ο lewton, ότι ο κ. ΑΡΗΣ έχει πήξει και η Vivodi μας έχει στο περίμενε με ψέμματα.  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## NikosV2

Γεια σας και από εμένα. Διαβάζω από καιρό το forum αλλά από σήμερα είπα να αρχίσω να συμμετέχω ενεργά.
Είμαι Αγ. Παρασκευή και σήμερα "εγκαταστάθηκε" το CableTV (μετά από 1 1/2 μήνα αίτηση). ΟΚ ως εδώ (αν και το κυνήγησα αρκετά για να ενεργοποιηθώ)
Η γραμμή μετρήθηκε και συγχρονίστηκε στα 16MB UpLoad / 1MB download.
Τηλέφωνο ΟΚ, TV ΟΚ, αλλά το Internet κατεβάζει σε ταχύτητα 90-100KB/s, στο 1/15 της αναμενόμενης δηλαδή (τι είχες Γιάννη - τι είχα πάντα δηλαδή). Παρόλα αυτά η TV παίζει κανονικά...Κουφό?
Πήρα τηλ. και ΄μετά από ένα download test Που κάναμε με τον τεχνικό επιβεβαίωσε την "βλάβη". Μου είπε ότι χρειάζεται πιθανότατα να γίνει "καθαρισμός" του σήματος και κατέγραψε την βλάβη (θα μου απαντήσουν σε 2-3 μέρες, σιγά εγώ θα πάρω τηλέφωνο το ξέρω). Κανένας άλλος με παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. Μήπως δεν είναι πρόβλημα και χρειάζεται κάποια ρύθμιση στο Vood?
Καμμιά ιδέα/πρόταση?

----------


## akaloith

το οτι παιζουν τα τηλεφωνα και η tv ειναι καλο
η υπηρεσια λοιπον υπολειτουργει αλλα τουλαχιστον κανεις τη δουλεια σου και στους 3 τομεις.
Καλο καθαρισμα
Μεγεια.
Θα μασς στειλεις καμια φωτο του εξοπλισμου?
του μενου της tv?
τιμες ταινιων?

----------


## NikosV2

Απ' ότι είδα οι ταινίες και τα κανάλια είναι προς το παρόν δωρεάν. Δεν το πολυέψαξα βέβαια.
Φωτος σύντομα (αυριο-μεθαύριο) παιδιά.

----------


## yuk

Καλορίζικη!
"Μόνο" 1,5 μήνα; Σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι; Ήσουν ήδη στη Vivodi;

----------


## NikosV2

Αγια Παρασκευή. Ήμουν Vivodi αλλά στο πρόγραμμα Business Voice (σταθερή τηλεφωνία).
DSL είχα από OTEnet. 
Μάλιστα τους κυνήγησα να κάνουν γρήγορα και μετέφεραν τη γραμμή μαζί με την προεπιλογή, με αποτέλεσμα για 15-20 μέρες να κάνω τηλεφωνήματα χρησιμοποιώντας το 1777!!!!

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα (συγχρονισμός κάπου στα 10mbits, κατεβάσματα γύρω στα 100kb/s) είχε και κάποιος άλλος φίλος. Του είπαν και αυτού ότι θα κάνουν κάποιες αλλαγές (ψηφιακά) στη γραμμή (μάλλον καθαρισμό θα εννοούσαν), και όντος η ταχύτητά του ανέβηκε και πλησίασε την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Οπότε υποθέτω κάτι ανάλογο θα κάνουν και σε σένα, γι'αυτό μην ανησυχείς (προς το παρόν).
Καλορίζικη, και περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες (και μη χαθείς και συ σαν τους άλλους  :Razz: ).

----------


## sms

Μετρήσεις

----------


## sms



----------


## Catchphrase

sms που ήσουνα τόσο καιρό που σε ψάχναμε; Νομίζαμε ότι σε είχαν απαγάγει  :Smile:

----------


## sms

http://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/helix/H...10-05-2006.iso
κατεβάζει σταθερά με 900KB/sec

----------


## sms

> sms που ήσουνα τόσο καιρό που σε ψάχναμε; Νομίζαμε ότι σε είχαν απαγάγει


  :Smile:  Χρόνια Πολλά

----------


## sms

οι παραπάνω μετρήσεις έγιναν βλέποντας ταυτόχρονα ταινία στην τηλεόραση

----------


## Catchphrase

Στα πόσα ΜΒ έχεις κλειδώσει;

----------


## dikos

Σφάξτε τον μόσχο τον σιτευτό!!! Ο sms επέστρεψε.. :Clap:

----------


## sms

http://developer.download.nvidia.com....0405.1835.exe
750 KB/sec

----------


## yuk

Noμίζω ότι πρέπει να πάμε για ένα καφέ για να μας διηγηθεί πως ξέφυγε από τους Vivoninja που τον είχαν απαγάγει για να μη μιλήσει...  :Cool:  

Mη χάνεστε βρε παιδιά, να νοιώθουμε και εμείς ότι αξίζει τον κόπο η αναμονή...  :Crying:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

sms, με το τηλέφωνο όλα καλά? Δεν έχει διακοπές, περίεργους θορύβους και απρόσκλητους συνομιλητές, έτσι?

----------


## sms

> Στα πόσα ΜΒ έχεις κλειδώσει;


Us Rate (Kbps) 828
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	12482

----------


## sms

> sms, με το τηλέφωνο όλα καλά? Δεν έχει διακοπές, περίεργους θορύβους και απρόσκλητους συνομιλητές, έτσι?


Όλα καλά.Δεν έχει θόρυβο ούτε διακοπές.
Το http://vp.vivodi.gr με διευκολύνει πάρα πολύ με τον τηλεφωνικό κατάλογο και την αυτόματη κλήση αριθμών (Γρήγορη Κλήση)

----------


## sms

http://developer.download.nvidia.com....0405.1835.exe
1018KB/sec

----------


## yuk

Τι είναι το Voice Portal;  :Thinking:

----------


## Catchphrase

> Τι είναι το Voice Portal;


Η διαχείριση των υπηρεσιών τηλεφωνίας, μέσω web  :One thumb up:

----------


## geo7

sms απο torrents πως παμε?  :Embarassed:  
με αλλο ρουτερ εχεις δοκιμασει να παιξεις?  :Smile:

----------


## sms

> sms απο torrents πως παμε?  
> με αλλο ρουτερ εχεις δοκιμασει να παιξεις?


Με άλλο router δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το internet δουλεύει.
Δεν έχει όμως τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση χωρίς το ρούτερ της Vivodi.
Torrents δεν έχω κοιτάξει.

----------


## geo7

> Με άλλο router δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Το internet δουλεύει.


Καλο αυτο  :Smile:  



> Δεν έχει όμως τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση χωρίς το ρούτερ της Vivodi.


Καλα για την τηλεοραση δεν με πειραζει... :Razz:   το τηλεφωνο ομως γιατι δεν παιζει?  :Mad:  



> Torrents δεν έχω κοιτάξει.


Γινεται να κοιταξεις?  :Embarassed:  (οποτε μπορεις - εμεις εδω θα 'μαστε  :Razz:  )

Thanx για τις απαντησεις  :Smile: 


[Εdit] Eλπιζω να μην σε "τρομαξα" κι εξαφανιστεις παλι... :Razz:

----------


## sms

Απαντήσεις σε προηγούμενες ερωτήσεις:
Τα κανάλια αλλάζουν γρήγορα.Όταν επιλέξεις ένα κανάλι ακούγεται πρώτα ο ήχος και μετά από 1 δευτερόλεπτο έρχεται και η εικόνα.Η εναλλαγή καναλιών γίνεται χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Οι ταινίες έχουν πολύ καλή ποιότητα,δεν είναι εφάμιλλη του dvd βλέπεις όμως άνετα όπως ακριβώς ένα divx.Ο ήχος σταθερός,στερεοφωνικός.
Υπότιτλοι,εικόνα και ήχος συγχρονίζονται απόλυτα.Μπορείς να απενεργοποιήσεις τους υπότιτλους σε κάποιες ταινίες αν θέλεις και καταλαβαίνεις αγγλικά  :Smile: 

Δεν έχω παρατηρήσει διακοπές σε κανάλι ή ταινία

----------


## sms

> το τηλεφωνο ομως γιατι δεν παιζει?


Γιατί συνδέεται πάνω στο ρούτερ της Vivodi.

----------


## sms

> Γινεται να κοιταξεις?  (οποτε μπορεις - εμεις εδω θα 'μαστε  )


Δεν ξέρω από Torrents. Ποιο πρόγραμμα πρέπει να κατεβάσω και ποιες ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω? Στείλε οδηγίες.

----------


## geo7

ε αμα το συνδεσεις στο αλλο ρουτερ δηλαδη θα παιξει (το τηλεφωνο)?  :Confused: 

[Εdit] καλα για τα torrents αστο...αμα δεν το χεις ξανακανει θα μπλεξουμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## sms

> ε αμα το συνδεσεις στο αλλο ρουτερ δηλαδη θα παιξει?


Το τηλέφωνο,όχι.Πρέπει να το συνδέσεις στο FXS του ρούτερ της Vivodi.
To internet δουλεύει με άλλο ρούτερ αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το username σου.

----------


## geo7

> Το τηλέφωνο,όχι.Πρέπει να το συνδέσεις στο FXS του ρούτερ της Vivodi.
> To internet δουλεύει με άλλο ρούτερ αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το username σου.


Μ@λ@κι@ αυτο...
Χωρις τηλεοραση γινεται, χωρις τηλεφωνο...σημαινει οτι στην ουσια δεν παιζει αλλο ρουτερ  :Sad:

----------


## sms

> Μ@λ@κι@ αυτο...
> Χωρις τηλεοραση γινεται, χωρις τηλεφωνο...σημαινει οτι στην ουσια δεν παιζει αλλο ρουτερ


Γιατί χρειάζεσαι άλλο ρούτερ?  :Thinking: 
Δεν αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με το ρούτερ της Vivodi.

----------


## sms

rapidshare.com free account
file 98MB
download speed 879KB/sec

----------


## geo7

Γιατι πιθανοτατα εχει το administration η βιβοντι...γι'αυτο 

+ οτι εμενα μπορει να μη μου αρεσει το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ βρε αδερφε...απο που κι ως που θα μου το επιβαλλεις? (οχι εσυ...)

Δεν ειπα να μου κανει δωρο αυτο που θελω...αλλα να εχω το δικαιωμα να αποφασισω εγω ποιο θα χρησιμοποιησω

----------


## sms

> Γιατι πιθανοτατα εχει το administration η βιβοντι...γι'αυτο 
> 
> + οτι εμενα μπορει να μη μου αρεσει το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ βρε αδερφε...απο που κι ως που θα μου το επιβαλλεις?


Πιθανόν όπως είπες.Δεν με απασχολεί.
Έτσι δουλεύει όμως το triple-play απ' όλους τους providers,σε όλες τις χώρες (το έψαξα).

----------


## geo7

> Πιθανόν όπως είπες.Δεν με απασχολεί.


Αυτο το σεβομαι απολυτα



> Έτσι δουλεύει όμως το triple-play απ' όλους τους providers,σε όλες τις χώρες.


Αυτο το παραμυθακι αστο ομως γιατι εχει παλιωσει ηδη...

----------


## sms

> Αυτο το σεβομαι απολυτα
> 
> Αυτο το παραμυθακι αστο ομως γιατι εχει παλιωσει ηδη...


Κοίτα στην fastweb Ιταλία.
Στην BT στην Αγγλία
Στην france telecom στην Γαλλία.
Στην Γερμανία,επίσης.
Απ' ότι είδα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιείς τον εξοπλισμό τους.
Σε κάποιες χώρες μπορείς να επιλέξεις και μεταξύ 2 ρούτερ.
Γιατί η Ελλάδα να διαφέρει?Δεν περιμένω κάτι διαφορετικό.
Είμαστε πολύ καλά στην Ελλάδα.Να μην κατακρίνουμε τα πάντα.
Σε ένα λογικό πλαίσιο τώρα συμβαδίζουμε με τις γείτονες χώρες.

----------


## akaloith

Η ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ ΤΗΣ VIVO ΕΙΝΑΙ VOIP. ΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΔΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΣ ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑΣ ΩΣΤΕ ΟΙ ΚΟΙΝΕΣ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ VOIP. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΣΙΦΑΝΕΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΝΑ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΘΥΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ
Ας μην αναλωθουμε τωρα στο γεγονος οτι δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις αλλο ρουτερ

Η ον εχει pstn τηλεφωνια οποτε ναι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις αλλο ρουτερ και να εχεις τηλεφωνο + ιντερνετ
Στη vivo απλα δε γινεται και αυτο ηταν γνωστο εξ αρχης λογο του οτι η τηλεφωνια ειναι voip
Δεν υπαρχει αμεσος λογος να θες αλλο ρουτερ
Μια χαρα ανοιγεις πορτες, εχεις το προσωπικο user pass και σιγουρα δεν ειναι το μπαχαλο της ον

----------


## yuk

> Στη vivo απλα δε γινεται και αυτο ηταν γνωστο εξ αρχης λογο του οτι η τηλεφωνια ειναι voip


 Ναι... είναι πολύ λογικό να μη παίζει με τον Cisco εξοπλισμό μου, αλλά να παίζει με το πανάγνωστο Vood... 
Πρέπει να είναι η μοναδική συσκευή που υποστηρίζει VoIP και η Vivo η μοναδική που προσφέρει τέτοιες υπηρεσίες.




> Δεν υπαρχει αμεσος λογος να θες αλλο ρουτερ


 Ναι, το ξέρουμε. Το κανόνισε η Vivodi αυτό. Eπίσης, αυτός που ξέρει τις ανάγκες μου, παρακαλώ να μου φέρει και το βραδυνό μου.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Ρε σεις, το router μέσα έχει κάποια templates και settings που αφορούν τις 3 υπηρεσίες, και τα οποία "ανεβαίνουν" αυτόματα από τη vivodi στο router. Πως θα παίξουν με άλλο router οι υπηρεσίες, όταν η vivodi στέλνει ρυθμίσεις για το vood μόνο? Ή μήπως προτείνετε να μαζέψει h vivodi όλα τα ρουτερ που χρησιμοποιεί ο καθένας μας, να μας φτιάξει ρυθμίσεις, και να τις στέλνει στον καθένα μας ξεχωριστά?
Μη γινόμαστε παράλογοι!!

Η τακτική αυτή δεν έχει τπτ το κακό, ούτε το παράλογο. Αν κάποιος έχει δώσει 200 και 300 ευρώ για ακριβό ρούτερ, και έμεινε με το ρουτερ στο χέρι, δεν φταίει η vivodi γι'αυτό.

----------


## akaloith

βρε παιδια τα εχουμε πει. η αν δεν το εχετε καταλαβει τα πραγματα εχουν ως εξης:

ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΣΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ 3PLAY ΠΑΚΕΤΟ η 2PLAY ΜΕ VOIP ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ
Στα απλα 2play παιζει το ρουτερ σου

Και γω εχω το usrobotics 9108 αλλα εφοσον μπλεκω με voip τηλεφωνια και 3play ξερω οτι το ξεχνάω

Οποτε αν θες να κρατησεις το cisco σου απλα δε θα βαλεις vivodi εκτος αν εχεις κουραγιο να ψαξεις πολυ μηπως βρεις λυση

----------


## yuk

Όσοι έχουμε επιλέξει τέτοια πακέτα, έχουμε πάρει και τις αποφάσεις μας.
Απλά δεν είναι και τόσο λογικό αυτό που συμβαίνει.
Μπορεί να δώσει τις ρυθμίσεις για όποιον μπορεί να τις χρησιμοποιήσει.
Όποιος δε θέλει, ας πάρει το Vood έτοιμο.

----------


## Yiannis32

Φυσικά και υπάρχουν λύσεις, αν έχεις όρεξη για ψάξιμο και χρόνο, καθώς επίσης και χρήμα να χαλάσεις... Η CISCO και η Zyxel, προσφέρουν πολλές λύσεις για VoIP. Αγοράζεις ένα ΑΤΑ η VoIP τηλέφωνο, και έχεις τη τηλεφωνία σου, σε συνδυασμό με οποιοδήποτε ρούτερ θες. Το κόστος όμως είναι υπερβολικά μεγάλο, για να το αντέξει μια απλή τσέπη, πίστεψε με. Από εκεί και πέρα,  για το administration του Vood. Η Vivodi έχει κάποια templates, τα οποία είναι σηκωμένα στο server. Όταν συγχρονίσει το Vood, με τα κοινά username/password που είναι αρχικα σεταρισμενα, κάνει download το configuration το οποίο σε συνδυασμό με το SN του Vood, παίρνει τις γενικές ρυθμίσεις, καθώς και τις μοναδικές ρυθμίσεις κάθε χρήστη (βλ. username/password) Το administration το έχει ο κάθε χρήστης. Από εκεί και πέρα, είναι περιορισμένη η πρόσβαση στο QoS και στις SIP ρυθμίσεις που αφορούν τη IPTV και τη VoIP τηλεφωνια αντοίστιχα. Και κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λογικότατο. Αν ήταν ξεκλείδωτο, θα ήταν σαν να σου δίνει πρόσβαση στο Τ/Κ.  Μήπως οποιοσδήποτε άλλος πάροχος, σου δίνει πρόσβαση στις ρυθμίσεις της σύνδεσης στο Τ/Κ; Κατά τα άλλα, το Vood Σουηδικό μοντέλο είναι και προς το παρόν δεν έχει παρουσιάσει ιδαίτερα προβλήματα.

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Γιατί χρειάζεσαι άλλο ρούτερ?



Για να αλλάξω το QoS και να ανεβάζω με 1024  :Whistle:   (ή έστω αφαιρώντας 192 για την τηλεφωνία , να έχω 832 όταν μιλάω ,  δλδ 5 λεπτά τη μέρα και 1024 τις υπόλοιπες 23 ώρες και 55 λεπτά  :Razz:  ) .

Αν υπάρχει κάτι προσιτό σε τιμή γι'αυτό που λέω , please pm me , αφού βγήκαμε οφφ-τόπικ . Η τηλεόραση δε με ενδιαφερει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ .

----------


## johnny_gtet

μια απορια υπαρχει δυνατοτητα να λειτουργισουν 2 router μαζι. δλδ 1 τς vivovi με τηλ. κ tv. κ 1 το δικο σου...???

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Όχι, γιατί το σήμα από 1 τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο σου έρχεται. Πως θα συνδέσεις ταυτόχρονα 2 ρουτερς?

----------


## No-Name

Αν κάνεις το vood Να πάιζει ώς bridge mode και βάλεις στην γραμμή ένα linksys για παράδειγμα δεν θα πάιξει?
έτσι θα έχεις το linksys για να βγάζεις τα μάτια σου και το vood για τηλεόραση και τηλέφωνο

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Δλδ το linksys να πέφτει vood? Τότε ότι ρυθμίσεις κάνεις στο linksys (port forwardings κλπ.) πρέπει να τις κάνεις και στο vood, αφού παρεμβάλλεται μεταξύ εσένα και του dslam.

----------


## SPChief

Hallo! Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε... η γραμμή από τότε που έχουμε να τα πούμε, πάει μια χαρά. Όμως, ξυπνάω σήμερα το πρωί και ανοίγω να δω σε ποιο σημείο είναι τα downloads μου και γιατί δεν έχουν τελειώσει ακόμη και αυτό που βλέπω είναι ταχύτητες της τάξεως των 20-30 kb/s. Μπαίνω στο vood να δω τι γίνεται και απολαύστε κι εσείς αυτό που είδα κι εγώ...


Modem Status 
Connection Status	 	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps)	 	96
Ds Rate (Kbps)	 	1014
US Margin	 	31
DS Margin	 	21
Trained Modulation	 	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors	 	0
DS Line Attenuation	 	16
US Line Attenuation	 	12
Peak Cell Rate	 	512 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast	 	0
CRC Tx Fast	 	0
CRC Rx Interleaved	 	0
CRC Tx Interleaved	 	0
Path Mode	 	Interleaved
 DSL Statistics 
Near End F4 Loop Back Count	 	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count	 	0


Έκανα restart αρχικά στο router και αφού δεν γινόταν τίποτα, έκανα και reset αλλά και πάλι είχα αυτές τις καταπληκτικές ταχύτητες που έκανα paste παραπάνω. Καλό ε;

----------


## netlich

Μπορεί να μην τους έβγαινε το bandwidth και να σε ρίξανε σε 1Mbit για να χωρέσουν και άλλοι!!!!

Τι να πω δεν ξέρω....

----------


## SPChief

χαχαχαχα σωστό κι αυτό, αλλά ούτε 1 δεν είναι... Με 96 kbps up είναι για κλάατα, για να μην πω τπτ άλλο! Τώρα πήρα τη βιβο και περιμένω 1 ώρα στην αναμονή (56 λεπτά μέχρι τώρα).

----------


## netlich

Δεν στέλνεις και ενα email - εκεί είναι πιο συνεπής συνήθως...

----------


## netlich

> Δεν στέλνεις και ενα email - εκεί είναι πιο συνεπής συνήθως...


Βασικά νομίζω ξέρουμε τι θα απαντήσουν:

"Εμ ξέρετε αργεί ο ΟΤΕ να παραδώσει τη ....Ά είπατε ότι είστε σύνδεμένος εδώ και μέρες μάλιστα λάθος καραμέλ....μύνημα εννόώ..... τότε..."

Μύνημα #23: "Κάνουμε έργα στην περιοχή σας και θα αργήσουμε 15 ημέρες"


(Συγνώμη για το χιούμορ αλλά καμμιά φορα βοηθάει - Σίγουρα θα διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα σου σύντομα - κάτι κάνουν πάλι με τις γραμμές γι ανα συνδέσουν κόσμο...)

----------


## SPChief

ΧΑΧΑΧΑ ποιο χιουμορ? Η αλήθεια είναι...
Έπιασα γραμμή και τους είπα το πρόβλημα. Μου είπαν να κάνω reset και τους είπα ότι έχω κάνει 4 φορές μέχρι τώρα... Μου λένε, ε δεν πειράζει, ας ξανακάνουμε ένα ακόμη. Κάνω άλλο ένα και πάλι τα ίδια. Μου λέει ο τύπος... μήπως έγινε downgrade η γραμμή σας? Λεω που να το ξέρω, γι αυτό πηρά... να δω τι έγινε και γιατί! Α εντάξει μου λέει, θα σας καλέσουμε σε 15-20 λεπτά εμείς να σας πούμε. Άντε λέω να δούμε...

----------


## nlkrio

Vivo OLeeeeee!!!!
Μα καλα ποσοι εχουν μεχρι τωρα cable????

----------


## Catchphrase

> .... θα σας καλέσουμε σε 15-20 λεπτά εμείς να σας πούμε...


Νομίζω έχουν περάσει τα 15-20 λεπτά (εκτός αν δεν πάει καλά το ρολόι μου)

Έχουμε κανένα νέο

----------


## netlich

Τώρα σίγουρα έχουν περάσει...Λες να τον ξανα-απείγαγαν;

Κάτι μου λέει ότι όποτε του φτιάχνει η γραμμή στα >15Mbit χάνεται ο SPChief ;-)

----------


## yuk

Πολύ περίεργο...
Ελπίζω τα Vood της Vivodi να μη δημιουργούν μαύρες τρύπες...  :Thinking:

----------


## ToroLoco

Εκτός από τον SPChief και τον sms δεν υπάρχει άλλος που να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί???

Δεν γίνετε να είναι σχεδόν 3 μηνών υπηρεσία και να είναι μόνο 2 - 3 ατόμα απ' όλο το forum που να έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί. Τι συμβαίνει τελικά με την Vivo???

----------


## AnastasiosK

Με λιγα λογια αν δεν εχεις ρευμα σπιτι δεν εχεις και τηλεφωνο , αν εχεις ομως ρευμα σπιτι και δεν συγχρονιζει η dsl  τηλ εχεις ? 8ελω να πω , παιρνει bandwith απο το ιντερνετ το τηλ ?

----------


## SPChief

Τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής...
Με ενημέρωσαν ότι επειδή τελικά δε θα υποστηρίζουν την υπηρεσία σε αρκετές περιοχές και το αποφάσισαν τώρα (μια από αυτές είναι και το Αιγάλεω), μου έκαναν τη γραμμή 1 mbps, μέχρι να βγουν τον επόμενο μήνα νέα πακέτα υπηρεσιών DSL (όχι triple play κλπ..., κανονικά). Επίσης χρεώνομαι κανονικά τέλος ενεργοποίησης, τη γραμμή για όσο την είχα και τώρα χρεώνομαι με 1 mbps αορίστου χρόνου.
Προφανώς, όπως καταλαβαίνετε, έγινε της π******ς απ’ το τηλέφωνο και πήρα κάποιον αρκετά ψηλά στην εταιρεία (δε μπορώ να αναφέρω ποιον), ο οποίος τυχαίνει να είναι και γνωστός μου και περιμένω να επανέλθει σήμερα η γραμμή στα κανονικά της. Αν αυτό δε γίνεται, θα μου βρει κάποια παρόμοια λύση με ίδια ταχύτητα.
Είναι καταπληκτικοί οι ανθρώποι ε; ...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Σοβαρά μιλάς? Πολύ άσχημα νέα...

----------


## Daemon

> ...Με ενημέρωσαν ότι επειδή τελικά δε θα υποστηρίζουν την υπηρεσία σε αρκετές περιοχές και το αποφάσισαν τώρα ...


Πολύ άσχημα αυτά τα νέα, κακή τακτική της Vivodi η οποία αποδεικνύει ακόμα μία φορά το μπάχαλο που γίνεται εκεί μέσα. Επειδή έχω κάνει και εγώ αίτηση για Cable TV στην Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, μυρίζομαι ότι θα με πάρει και εμένα η μπάλα των μη ενεργοποιήσεων Cable TV.

 Λυπούμαι αφάνταστα! Κρίμα και είχα χαρεί τόσο πολύ όταν είχα δει την προσφορά... Τους πέρνω αμέσως τηλ. να μάθω νέα!

----------


## yuk

Πως είπατε;  :Shocked:   :Dwarf:   :Dwarf:   :Dwarf: 

Πάμε όλοι για τηλέφωνο, ΤΩΡΑ!  :Rant:

----------


## Daemon

> Πολύ άσχημα αυτά τα νέα, κακή τακτική της Vivodi η οποία αποδεικνύει ακόμα μία φορά το μπάχαλο που γίνεται εκεί μέσα. Επειδή έχω κάνει και εγώ αίτηση για Cable TV στην Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, μυρίζομαι ότι θα με πάρει και εμένα η μπάλα των μη ενεργοποιήσεων Cable TV.
> 
>  Λυπούμαι αφάνταστα! Κρίμα και είχα χαρεί τόσο πολύ όταν είχα δει την προσφορά... Τους πέρνω αμέσως τηλ. να μάθω νέα!


ΣΤο τηλ. με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι αφού έχει ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία της φορητότητας και βρίσκομαι σε τελικό στάδιο, θα υποστηριχτώ στάνταρ από την υπηρεσία της Cable TV. Γιατί δεν τους πιστεύω και κάθομαι σε αναμένα κάρβουνα δεν ξέρω... πάντως τα πράγματα δεν πάνε καθόλου καλά και ομολογουμένως φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ, ελπίζω να μην απογοητευτώ!

----------


## fcuk

λετε να παρω και γω κανα τηλ να δω τι γινεται ?  περιοχη Χαλανδρι... ξερει κανεις τπτ?

----------


## Daemon

> λετε να παρω και γω κανα τηλ να δω τι γινεται ?  περιοχη Χαλανδρι... ξερει κανεις τπτ?


Βασικά αυτό που πιστεύω είναι ότι δεν προχωρούν στην εγκατάσταση του απαραίτητου εξοπλισμού για Cable TV στις περιοχές που δεν έχουν πολλές αιτήσεις και δεν τους συμφέρει! Οπότε, το Χαλάνδρι φαντάζομαι ότι δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα, λογικά μην φοβάσαι. Καλύτερα πάρε και ένα τηλέφωνο, αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι θα μάθεις και πολλά. Η πολιτική του CS είναι να μην λέει τίποτα, αν είναι να μάθεις κάτι τόσο σημαντικό, θα επικοινωνήσουν αυτοί μαζί σου (Ναι, μάλιστα, το κάνουν και αυτό! :ROFL:  ).

----------


## SPChief

ΛΟΛ εδω εμένα μου το είχαν ενεργοποιήσει και το έκοψαν... anyway τώρα επανήλθε αλλά κατ' εξέρεση. Όπως και να 'χει, δε μου άρεσε καθόλου η συμπεριφορά τους... πρώτα το κόβουμε και όταν μπορέσουμε σας ειδοποιούμε; Αν δεν είχα δλδ μέσο, θα ήμουν στα 900kbps που συγχρόνησε την τελευταία φορα? έλεος...

----------


## geo7

Tι λετε ρε παιδια... :Shocked: 
Και ποτε εχουν σκοπο να μας ενημερωσουν αν θα το υποστηριξουν στην περιοχη μας ?
Μετα απο κανενα 2μηνο αναμονης για ενεργοποιηση?  :Mad:  

Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι τo cable tv (με τις ελαχιστες ενερ/σεις μεχρι στιγμης) παει να αποδειχτει ως ενα διαφημιστικο τρικ για να απαντησουν στην προσφορα (τοτε...) της ΟΝ  :Thinking:

----------


## valen01

fcuk σε τι στάδιο σου είπαν οτι βρίσκεσαι? Είμαι και εγώ απο Χαλάνδρι και έχοντας κάνει αίτηση απο μέσα Μάρτη με ενημέρωσαν οτι ακόμα δεν έχει παραδοθεί η γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ ( οκ δεν το βρίσκω παράλογο μιας και δεν εχει ξεπεράσει το χρονικό περιθώριο των 30 εργάσιμων ). Επίσης μου είπαν οτι πριν το Μαιο θα έχει γίνει η παράδοση και θα γίνει και η μεταφορά του αριθμού.

Τώρα αν πέσουν μέσα τι να πω......θα πεταχτώ μέχρι το πρακτορείο να παίξω το JOKER μου. :-)

----------


## Daemon

> ΛΟΛ εδω εμένα μου το είχαν ενεργοποιήσει και το έκοψαν... anyway τώρα επανήλθε αλλά κατ' εξέρεση...


Καλά και τώρα τι θα κάνεις??? Πάντως αν το κυνυγήσεις λίγο το θέμα μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις πολλά για την συμπεριφορά τους, η οποία είναι απαράδεκτη... Ξεκίνα με καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ!

----------


## SPChief

Όπως είπα, επειδή έχω άτομο μέσα το οποίο είναι αρκετά ψηλά, είμαι οκ. Κατ' εξέρεση θα έχω τις υπηρεσίες. Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει, δε θα τους φτάνει το b/w σε κάποιες περιοχές και γι αυτό το κάνουν. Τώρα σε όποιον άλλο το κάνουν, καλό είναι να τους το φτάσει όσο πιο μακριά μπορεί!!! Αν μου ακύρωναν την αίτηση, ας πουμε να το δεχομουν... αλλά όχι να μου ακυρώσουν την ήδη ενεργοποιημένη υπηρεσία, να πληρώσω για όσο την είχα, να πληρώσω ενεργοποίηση και καπάκι να χρεωθώ και 1mbps αορίστου. έλεος

----------


## insane45

Και εγώ χαλάνδρι είμαι και έχω ήδη full llu και δεν ζήτησα φορητότητα. Απλά νέα αριθμοδότηση.
Αίτηση στισ 16/3 και ακόμα περιμένω. Αισίως κλείσαμε τον 1 μήνα...

----------


## geo7

@SPChief

Σου ειπε ο γνωστος σου σε ποιες αλλες περιοχες δεν θα το υποστηριξουν?  :Thinking:

----------


## SPChief

> @SPChief
> 
> Σου ειπε ο γνωστος σου σε ποιες αλλες περιοχες δεν θα το υποστηριξουν?


Όχι, δυστυχώς... αλλά όσοι θέλετε, κάντε το εξής: πηγαίνετε στο site της vivodi και βάλτε τον αριθμό σας εκεί που ελέγχεις για διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή. Σε κάποιες από τις περιοχές που ΔΕΝ υποστηρίζεται, έχουν βγάλει το να γράφει Cable Tv.

----------


## geo7

thanks  :One thumb up:   παω να τσεκαρω...

----------


## Daemon

> thanks   παω να τσεκαρω...


Εγώ τσέκαρα και η Φιλαδέλφεια παραμένει μέσα στο Cable TV. Μακάρι, αλλά αν δεν δω ενεργοποίηση δεν πιστεύω...

----------


## geo7

Και οι Αμπελοκηποι συνεχιζουν να ειναι μεσα...
Αντε να δουμε  :Thinking:

----------


## SPChief

> Εγώ τσέκαρα και η Φιλαδέλφεια παραμένει μέσα στο Cable TV. Μακάρι, αλλά αν δεν δω ενεργοποίηση δεν πιστεύω...


Ετσι ακριβώς... κι εγω αν δεν έβλεπα ενεργοποίηση, δε θα πίστευα... Πίστεψα στην αρχή, αλλά μου τα άλλαξαν στο μέλλον!  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## dchatz

Φαντάσου τώρα που είμαι 2μβιτ και περιμένω cabletv για 20μβιτ, αντί αυτού να πάρω 1 μβιτ.
Δεν μου λέτε αν βάλω μία βόμβα στην αρχή της γραμμής στο σπίτι μου γίνεται τηλεφωνικά να σκάσει στη VIVODI;;  :Shoot:

----------


## yuk

Η Καλλιθέα υποστηρίζεται λένε. Λένε αλήθεια όμως; Και μέχρι πότε; 
Τι να πω... Έχω ξενερώσει τρομερά με όλα αυτά... Και περιμένω μόνο 20 μέρες, τι να πουν οι άλλοι που περιμένουν μήνες;  :Sad:

----------


## insane45

Και το χαλάνδρι υποστηρίζεται... Τώρα περιμένουμε...
Μου φαινεται μας δουλεύουν όλους. Τόσο δύσκολα είναι τα πράγματα πια, και θέλουν 1 μήνα +, για να κάνουν αυτή την κ@λ@ενεργοποίηση? Έλεος δλδ...

----------


## fcuk

> fcuk σε τι στάδιο σου είπαν οτι βρίσκεσαι? Είμαι και εγώ απο Χαλάνδρι και έχοντας κάνει αίτηση απο μέσα Μάρτη με ενημέρωσαν οτι ακόμα δεν έχει παραδοθεί η γραμμή απο τον ΟΤΕ ( οκ δεν το βρίσκω παράλογο μιας και δεν εχει ξεπεράσει το χρονικό περιθώριο των 30 εργάσιμων ). Επίσης μου είπαν οτι πριν το Μαιο θα έχει γίνει η παράδοση και θα γίνει και η μεταφορά του αριθμού.
> 
> Τώρα αν πέσουν μέσα τι να πω......θα πεταχτώ μέχρι το πρακτορείο να παίξω το JOKER μου. :-)


να σου πω την αληθεια δεν εχω παρει να ρωτησω σε ποιο σταδιο βρισκεται η αιτηση μου! καθε μερα λεω οτι θα παρω...αλλα λογω αλλων υποχρεωσεων το ξεχναω! ειχα κανει την αιτηση 20 η 23/3 ...δε θυμαμαι ακριβως να σου πω  :Thinking:  
λεω να τους παρω σημερα κανα τηλ να δω τι γινεται...! εσενα σου παν οτι μεχρι τελη απριλιου θα εχεις την γραμμη σου ???? μορε μπραβο!!! θελω να ελπιζω οτι θα ειμαι στην ιδια μοιρα με σενα.. αν και δυσκολα! χαχα

----------


## ManosAlfistas

2 μήνες+ =standard  χρόνος ενεργοποίησης. Το + σημαίνει ότι δεν ξέρω ακόμα πόσο θα παρει εξαιτίας βλάβης . Στην αρχή  έκαναν το λάθος και μου είπαν ότι είναι στο Δίκτυο της Vivo και απο τότε κάθε φορά που μιλάμε μου λένο ο OTE φταίει.....

----------


## mac_user

Εγω που έχω full 4096/256 με τη βιβο και έκανα αίτηση 30/3 για cable tv,δεν θέλω ούτε να σκεφτώ τι θα γίνει έτσι και μου πουν ότι δεν θα δώσουν cable tv στην Καλλιθέα και με κλειδώσουν στα 1024 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## fcuk

α καλα, αμα μου πουν εμενα τπτ τετοιο .... οχι απλα θα τους παρει και θα τους σηκωσει, απλα θα ευχοντουσαν να μην μου το ειχαν πει!

----------


## NikosV2

Σήμερα, τρεις μέρες μετά (όπως μου είχαν πεί) με πήραν τηλεφωνο και μου είπαν ότι έλυσαν το πρόβλημα της γραμμής και βλέπω καθαρά 1.1-1.2 ΜB/s download από ftp.ntua.gr.Από εξωτερικό έκανα μερικές δοκιμές και είδα και μέχρι 2Mb (NY, London).
Είχαν κάνει μ@μ@κία όπως μου είπαν διότι είχαν περιορίσει το bandwdth σε 1Mb επειδή αρχικά είχα υποβάλλει αίτηση για Telefonet.
Τώρα όλα καλά...τέλεια.
Θα κάνω και μια επανασυρμάτωση στην κάθετη γραμμή μέχρι το κουτί με θωρακισμένο καλώδιο γιατί χάνω από την κάθετη γύρω στα 3-4 Μb λόγω κακής καλωδίωσης.

Αξιζε τελικά η αναμονή για την Vivo.....Υπομονή μάγκες...Άντε και στα δικά σας.

Οι τεχνικοί στο customer service ομολογουμένως τελευταία έχουν γίνει πολύ ευγενικοί...Μάλιστα το παιδί που μίλησα με πήρε και προχθες (όταν δήλωσα βλάβη) και σήμερα για να μου επι ότι φτιάχτηκε. Λέτε να διαβάζουν το forum??

----------


## NikosV2

Και κάτι άλλο που μου είπαν: το bandwidth μοιράζεται σταθερά 4Μb για IPTV, κάτι ψιλά για το τηλέφωνο και τα υπόλοιπα μέχρι εκεί που μπορεί να ανεβάσει η γραμμή σου δίνονται για το Internet...Άραγε αυτό μπορείς να το αλλάξεις στο Vood???

----------


## A_gamer

> Και κάτι άλλο που μου είπαν: το bandwidth μοιράζεται σταθερά 4Μb για IPTV, κάτι ψιλά για το τηλέφωνο και τα υπόλοιπα μέχρι εκεί που μπορεί να ανεβάσει η γραμμή σου δίνονται για το Internet...Άραγε αυτό μπορείς να το αλλάξεις στο Vood???


Όχι και πάλι όχι-ένας από τους κυριότερους λόγους που επιτρέπουν μόνο το δικό τους router είναι αυτό (αν όχι *ο* κυριότερος).

----------


## akaloith

upload?
download tests?
torrents?

----------


## A_gamer

> upload?
> download tests?
> torrents?


Ναι, Νίκο, μπορείς να μας δώσεις τέτοια τεστ;Από ftp.ntua.gr με πόσα κατεβάζεις;Επίσης κάνε μέτρηση με http://speedtest.forthnet.gr .

ΥΓ.Αν δε σου είναι μεγάλος κόπος κάνε και ένα tracert στο google.com.

----------


## NikosV2

Upload είναι κλειδωμένο στο 1ΜΒit, άρα στέλνεις με max 100Kb/s.
Download σας είπα..1.1-1.2 MB/sec. Δεδομένου ότι η γραμμή συγχρόνιζε στα 16-17ΜBit και 4-4.5 είναι dedicated για το IPTV, λαμβάνονας υπόψη και τις κάθετες απώλειες μια χαρούλα.

Torrents?? Δεν ασχολούμαι cardia μου....

----------


## akaloith

upload benchmark?
γιατι αλλο η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου και αλλο τι πιανεις στη πραξη

----------


## NikosV2

Σιγα, ένας-ένας...
ftp.ntua.gr κατεβάζει σταθερά στα 1.1 ΜΒ/sec.


Trace στο google:
Tracing route to www.l.google.com [64.233.183.103]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  vood.lan [192.168.1.1]
  2     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  lo00-brs02-med.net.vivodi.gr [80.76.42.36]
  3     8 ms     8 ms     9 ms  83.171.200.34
  4     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  83.171.201.198
  5    77 ms    77 ms    79 ms  pos0-0-cr04-vivodi.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.213
]
  6   128 ms   133 ms   130 ms  gig7-3-cr02.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.4.5]
  7   123 ms   119 ms   123 ms  pos6-0-0-cr02.lon.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.4.82]
  8   130 ms   128 ms   127 ms  195.66.224.125
  9   129 ms   131 ms   129 ms  216.239.43.91
 10   130 ms   129 ms   125 ms  72.14.232.141
 11   133 ms   136 ms   140 ms  72.14.233.77
 12   146 ms   146 ms   144 ms  209.85.249.133
 13   138 ms   142 ms   135 ms  nf-in-f103.google.com [64.233.183.103]

Trace complete.

Στην speedtest.forthnet.gr δεν βγαίνει το JavaApplet, καμμιά ιδέα ??? (γιατι το αλλαξαν οι π@π@ρες, η ομορφιά τους μάρανε, μια χαρά έκανε τη δουλειά του)...

----------


## cajoline

Μια ερώτηση προς όλους τους ενεργοποιήμενους:

Όταν ήρθε ο τεχνικός και μέτρησε την καινούρια ή υπάρχουσα γραμμή σας, πριν την εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού, μήπως σας είπαν σε τι απόσταση βρίσκεστε από το DSLAM;

Η απόσταση μετράται με σχετική ακρίβεια από το μαύρο ογκώδες τερματικό (tester) που φέρνουν μαζί τους, που το ανεμιστηράκι του κάνει χαρακτηριστικό θόρυβο όταν μπαίνει σε λειτουργία. Όμως για να μετρήσει την απόσταση ίσως πρέπει να αλλάξει στο τερματικό το linecard στο οποίο συνδέει πάνω τη γραμμή για να τη μετρήσει, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν το κάνουν σε όλους.

----------


## No-Name

Γιατί όλοι οι ενεργοί πιάνετε μέχρι και 10mbps?

----------


## NikosV2

Γιατί, πόσο θα ήθελες για να είσαι ευχαριστημένος?

10Mbit Internet+4 MBTv + 0,5 τηλέφωνο....μια χαρά είναι.
ΜΕΧΡΙ 20 λέει η ViVodi (δεν λέει τουλάχιστον 20 ή 20)...
20 είναι το απολύτως ιδανικό και θεωρητικό...20 σε αφήνει ενδεχομένως να έχεις...αλλά οι γραμμές αντέχουν??? (Το πνεύμα πρόθυμο, η σαρξ ασθενής)

----------


## No-Name

άλλα λέγαν κάποιοι στην αρχή για τα 20mbps....και ήταν σίγουροι

Τέλος πάντων δεν με ενδιαφέρει η βιβοντι μιας και δεν με καλύπτει απλά έκανα μια διευκρίνηση

----------


## akrato

> άλλα λέγαν κάποιοι στην αρχή για τα 20mbps....και ήταν σίγουροι
> 
> Τέλος πάντων δεν με ενδιαφέρει η βιβοντι μιας και δεν με καλύπτει απλά έκανα μια διευκρίνηση


Διάβασα και εγώ τις εντυπώσεις...

Τελικά τα 20 Mb ήταν και αυτά "επικοινωνιακό" λάθος;;; 

Τουλάχιστον κάποιοι απολαμβάνουν έστω και 10...

----------


## No-Name

Απλά η κυρία βιβοντι έπαθε πανικό λόγο ΟΝ και έβγαλε μια υπηρεσία που τελικά όλο και μικραίνει:

Ξαφνικά αποφάσισε που ΔΕΝ θα την διαθέσει......άσχετα αν είχε πελάτες στο cableTV,αποφάσισε να τους πετάξει από το πρόγραμμα.
Ξαφνικά το έως 20mbps έγινε έως 10mbps για internet και ότι περισσέυει για phone+tv

ότι να ναι....

----------


## akrato

> Απλά η κυρία βιβοντι έπαθε πανικό λόγο ΟΝ και έβγαλε μια υπηρεσία που τελικά όλο και μικραίνει:
> 
> Ξαφνικά αποφάσισε που ΔΕΝ θα την διαθέσει......άσχετα αν είχε πελάτες στο cableTV,αποφάσισε να τους πετάξει από το πρόγραμμα.
> Ξαφνικά το έως 20mbps έγινε έως 10mbps για internet και ότι περισσέυει για phone+tv
> 
> ότι να ναι....


Και τόσα χρήματα που έριξε για διαφήμιση;;;; 

Το ότι έπαθε πανικό με την ΟΝ το καταλαβαίνω αλλά τους καταναλωτές δεν τους σκέφτηκε κανείς;;;

Υ.Γ. Εγώ ακόμα βέβαια περιμένω ενεργοποίηση από την ΟΝ...

----------


## No-Name

Και άλλοι ρίξαν χρήμα στο "Η Χ Περιοχή είναι ΟΝ" και? υπήρχε κάλυψη?όχι φυσικά....

Το έχουν αποδείξει όλοι οι πάροχοι ότι χ@@@καν για τους καταναλωτές, χρήμα θέλουν.

Απλά το θέμα εικονικής κάλυψης έχει ξεφύγει και πρέπει να επιληφθεί η ΕΕΤΤ για αυτό κανονικά....(άλλοι απο εκεί πέρα,εδώ γίνεται της καταστροφής το κάγκελο και αυτοί κοιμούνται)

----------


## akrato

*Πρέπει να απαγορευτεί από την ΕΕΤΤ αυτό το Αναμενόμενη Κάλυψη...
*
Το μόνο που δέχομαι είναι κάτι του στυλ: "Θα υπάρχει κάλυψη σύντομα"...

Αλλά να κάνεις αίτηση και να αλλάζουν οι ημερομηνίες συνέχεια είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ από όλους!!!!

----------


## No-Name

Και πέρα της κάλυψης για να είμαστε και ΟΝ  :Razz:  τόπικ....

Πρέπει η vivodi και η κάθε vivodi να παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες που υπόσχεται,δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί οι περισσότεροι δέχονται το μέχρι 20mbps.....ενώ είναι μέχρι 10mbps και γενικώς την συμπεριφορά της εν λόγω εταιρείας.
1)+15 μέρες καθυστέρηση για δήθεν αναβαθμίσεις
2)πετάμε έξω κόσμο που υπέγραψαν για το cableTv γιατί δήθεν δεν μπρουν τεχνικά να το στηρίξουν σε αυτες τις περιοχές 
3).....και πολλά άλλα τέτοια τραγελαφικά που έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα

----------


## akrato

> Και πέρα της κάλυψης για να είμαστε και ΟΝ  τόπικ....
> 
> Πρέπει η vivodi και η κάθε vivodi να παρέχει τις υπηρεσίες που υπόσχεται,δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί οι περισσότεροι δέχονται το μέχρι 20mbps.....ενώ είναι μέχρι 10mbps και γενικώς την συμπεριφορά της εν λόγω εταιρείας.
> 1)+15 μέρες καθυστέρηση για δήθεν αναβαθμίσεις
> 2)πετάμε έξω κόσμο που υπέγραψαν για το cableTv γιατί δήθεν δεν μπρουν τεχνικά να το στηρίξουν σε αυτες τις περιοχές 
> 3).....και πολλά άλλα τέτοια τραγελαφικά που έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα


Υπάρχει Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή. 

Υπάρχει Συνήγορος του Καταναλωτή.

Υπάρχει ΕΕΤΤ.

Υπάρχουν Καταναλωτικές Οργανώσεις. 

Με τι ασχολούνται;;;; Ένας φορέας δεν μπορεί να ασχοληθεί με το adsl στην Ελλάδα όταν μάλιστα είναι και προτεραιότητα του Κράτους η Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας;;;;;

----------


## panosx

Πάντως με τη γκρίνια για τα 20mbps δεν συμφωνώ. Από μόνη της η εταιρεία δεν εγγυάται πως θα φτάσεις αυτή την ταχύτητα, γι'αυτό λέει μέχρι 20. Βασίζεται στο γεγονός πως το όριο για adsl+ είναι 24mbps (20 internet, 4 tv) και από 'κει και πέρα είναι καθαρά θέμα της ποιότητας της κάθε γραμμής. Ίσως είναι το μόνο θέμα στο οποίο είναι ξεκάθαρη αυτή η εταιρία.

Όσο για την ΕΕΤΤ, ασχολείται προς το παρόν με το θέμα του ΟΤΕ και τη χονδρική διάθεση προσπαθώντας να διευκολύνει τις υπόλοιπες εταιρείες. Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό, αφού όσο πιο ξεκάθαρο είναι το πλαίσιο διάθεσης των βρόχων, τόσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται αυτή, άρα τόσο πιο γρήγορα (θεωρητικά πάντα) συνδεόμαστε εμείς. Όσοι μπορείτε πάντως, διαβάστε το νέο RUO που ισχύει ή θα ισχύσει σε λίγες μέρες και βρίσκεται στη σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ ( www.eett.gr ). Εκεί αποσαφηνίζονται αρκετά πράγματα.

----------


## NikosV2

Συγνώμη για τον "εγκαθετισμό" αλλά τα 20Mbit δεν κοστίζουν μόνο 33€ το μήνα.
Όταν με το καλό σε κάνα χρόνο μπορέσουν να τα πιάσουν θα αποφασίσουμε (όντας ώριμοι ως χρήστες/καταναλωτές) αν αξίζει να συνεχίσουμε ή όχι στο πακέτο.
Και δεν νομίζω ότι υπήρχε σόφρων άνθρωπος εδω μέσα που πραγματικά πίστευε ότι μπορεί να έχει στην Ελλάδα 20Mbit σπίτι του με κόστος λίγες δεκάδες Ευρώ.
Εδώ τα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ έχουν επιχορηγηθεί και συνεχίζουν ακόμα να επιχορηγούνται με εκατομμύρια Ευρώ από Ευρωπαϊκά κονδύλια για να απολαμβάνουν και να συντηρούν τέτοιες υπηρεσίες.

Εντάξει καλός ο ανταγωνισμός αλλά τίποτε δεν είναι δωρεάν. Παντού υπάρχουν Trade-offs.
Θες εγγυημένη υπηρεσία? Αυτό κοστίζει πολύ πιο ακριβά από την μή εγγυημένη.

----------


## No-Name

Συμφωνώ και με τους 2 σας....αλλά δεν είναι λογικό τόσα χρόνια να κράζουμε τον ΟΤΕ για τις ταχύτητες ένω τον εναλλακτικό να τον χαιδεύουμε.

----------


## akaloith

*εγω θα ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος με:
1)τα απειρα αστικα υπεραστικα τηλεφωνηματα
2)καθολου disconnect
3)τηλεφωνια που δουλευει αψογα
4)πορτες να ανοιγοκλεινω οσο θελω
5)username password μοναδικο για το καθε χρηστη
6)σταθερες ταχυτητες και οχι τη μια στιγμη 10kbyte και μετα 1mbyte
*
Η ον εχει "ενεργοποιησει" πολλα ατομα αλλα κανενα δεν εχω δει στη πραξη να εχει τιποτα απο τα παραπανω.

αν σε καποια ατομα τα 10+ mbit με ολα τα παραπανω χαρακτηριστικα φαινονται λιγα φυσικα και κανεις δεν τους εμποδιζει να πληρωνουν τα 2mbit τους περισσοτερο.
το οτι 3 ατομα ειχαν ως 10 η και παραπανω η και λιγοτερα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα υπαρξει καποιος που θα πιανει και παραπανω και λιγοτερα.

Το τελευταιο που ανεχομαι να ακουσω στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ (ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΝ) ειναι γιατι τα πρωτα 2-3 ατομα της  vivo πιανουν ως 10mbit.
Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ

Επισης χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερως γιατι καποια ατομα μετα το παταγο της ον θελησαν να πεισουν τους αλλους οτι και η vivodi εχει κλειστες πορτες κτλ και οτι κανει το ιδιο με την ον. Εεε λοιπον εχουν πεσει τελειως εξω και αυτο πλεον δεν σηκωνει πλεον καμια αμφισβητηση!

Οσο για τη γκρινια περι ταχυτητων. Αμα ενα ρουτερ κλειδωνει στα 16mbit και τα 4 δεσμευονται για tv ειναι πασιφανες οτι οι max ταχυτητες που θα δουμε θα ειναι ταξης 1-1,5mbyte. Αμα συγχρονιζε παραπανω προφανως θα ειχαμε μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες. Επισης οτι αν η ον παιζει τηλεοραση αυτοματα το μεγιστο download πεφτει στo max 6mbit. Ενω στη vivodi με πολυ καλη γραμμη μπορει να ειναι και 10 και 12 και 16 mbit μονο το download με ταυτοχρονη χρηση tv!

Οσο για το χαιδεμα των εναλλακτικων και το κραξιμο του ΟΤΕ ναι φυσικα. Με τα 33 ευρω στον οτε εχεις 2mbit που τις περισοτερες φορες συμπεριφερονται ως 1 ενω στον εναλλακτικο εχεις απειρα αστικα υπεραστικα τηλεφωνηματα, εστω και 10αρα γραμμη (αφου σας πεφτει λιγη), και 10 καναλακια free να χαζευεις. ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΝΟΗΜΩΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ θα εκραζε τον ΟΤΕ για το καταφορο κλεψιμο ολων αυτων των χρονων.

Τελος ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ΑΝ τελικα προχωρησει σωστα το cabletv ΘΑ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ. ΑΝ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ "ΧΑΜΗΛΕΣ" ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΩΝ 10MBIT ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΛΑΨΕΙ ΠΟΛΥΣ ΚΟΣΜΟΣ. Παρα πολλοι περιμεναν τα χειροτερα απο τη vivodi και τελικα βλεπουν οτι υπαρχει και μια περιπτωση να δουλεψει το πακετο.

Εγω παντως σαν πρωτη εικονα απο τα παιδια εδω που συνδεθηκαν ειμαι 100% ευχαριστημενος και ευχομαι να συνεχισει ετσι. *Και ενα πραγμα με ενδιαφερει. Τα 6 πρωτα που εγραψα. Ισχυουν ή οχι στο cable tv???* Τη γκρινια για τα μολις!!!!!!!!!!! 10mbit την αφηνω στους γρουσουζηδες και στους μιζερους. Εγω δεν ειμαι ενας απο αυτους. Ασε που δεν θα κρινω τη ταχυτητα ακουγοντας μολις 3 μετρησεις χωρις να ξερω αποστασεις απο το κομβο!!! ADSL 2+ ειναι και οχι ISDN!

----------


## Daemon

> Θες εγγυημένη υπηρεσία? Αυτό κοστίζει πολύ πιο ακριβά από την μή εγγυημένη.


Και που είναι η εγγυγμένη υπηρεσία??? Εγώ πιστεύω ότι όπου και να ψάξεις δεν θα την βρεις, και μην αναφέρεις φυσικά τον φίλο μας τον ΟΤΕ. Τα έχουμε δει και αυτού τα τερτίπια!

----------


## valen01

> Και που είναι η εγγυγμένη υπηρεσία??? Εγώ πιστεύω ότι όπου και να ψάξεις δεν θα την βρεις, και μην αναφέρεις φυσικά τον φίλο μας τον ΟΤΕ. Τα έχουμε δει και αυτού τα τερτίπια!


Και όμως....Αν και ξεφεύγουμε λίγο απο το θέμα ισχύει αυτο που λέει ο NikosV2 για το οτι η εγγυημένη υπηρεσία είναι και ακριβή. Θες όντως να έχεις την συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα εγγυημένα και στο παραμικρό να κόβεις κεφέλια αντί να ασχολείσαι με customer service και ρυθμίσεις? Αν το αντέχεις η τσέπη σου βάλε μια μισθωμένη γραμμή οπτικών ινών και θα είσαι και πολύ large..... :One thumb up:   :Razz:  ( σε συμβουλεύω να μην μπεις καν στη διαδικασία να ψάχνεις τιμές για κάτι τέτοιο )

Όσον αφορά το θέμα μας καλό είναι να βλέπουμε περισσότερο εντυπώσεις γύρω απο την χρήση του cableTV ( OK απο τους λίγους που το έχουν ενεργό ) ώστε όταν με το καλό μας έρθει και εμάς να ξέρουμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε σε κάθε λογής ένδεχόμενο πρόβλημα.

----------


## dchatz

Και εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι το cable tv θα δουλέψει. Το πρόβλημα είναι πότε. Πρέπει  να καταλάβουν ότι αν λες 30 μέρες πρέπει να είναι 30 μέρες. Τα περί φταιξίματος του ΟΤΕ έχουν όλοι καταλάβει ότι είναι κοροϊδίες. 
Είμαι ευχαριστημένος από τη συνδεσή μου με τη VIVODI 1,5 χρόνια τώρα καθώς και από την τηλεφωνία και πιστεύω ότι τελικά θα είμαι ευχαριστημένος από το cabletv όταν μου ξεκινήσει. Είμαι full, έπρεπε σε 2-3 μέρες να είχα cabletv. Το ότι δεν έχω σημαίνει ότι δεν ήταν έτοιμη η υπηρεσία, αλλά αυτοί μάζευαν αιτήσεις σαν να ήταν έτοιμη. Και αφού μάζεψαν τις αιτήσεις νάσου τώρα βγάζουν και τα άλλα προγράμματα. Είναι προφανές ότι βγάζουν ανακοινώσεις με χρονοδιάγραμμα και όχι ανάλογα με το πότε είναι έτοιμη η υπηρεσία. Και όταν ένας άλλος βγάζει κάτι μεταβάλλουν το χρονοδιάγραμμα ανακοινώσεων και όχι τις εργασίες στο δίκτυό τους.
Τώρα το αν θα έχω 8, 10 ή 12 μβιτ δεν με πολυνοιάζει. Λίγο παραπάνω up θα ήθελα αλλά και αυτό το τρώω.

----------


## lariser

Εγγυημένη ταχύτητα δίνει μόνο η μισθωμένη γραμμή (συνοδεύεται από ανάλογο SLA που προβλέπει τις κατώτερες εγγυημένες ταχύτητες). Το xDSL δίνει πρόσβαση πολλών χρηστών πάνω από ένα κοινό πόρο (γραμμή μετάδοσης) η οποία ΠΑΝΤΑ είναι πολύ μικρότερη από το σύνολο των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων των χρηστών που "πέφτουν πάνω" στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή. Η μόνη "εγγύηση" που μπορεί να δώσει ο πάροχος είναι να διατηρεί το contention ratio (αναλογία του εύρους της γραμμής μετάδοσης προς το σύνολο των ονομαστικών ταχυτήτων των συνδέσεων που πέφτουν στη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή) να είναι ανεκτό. Σίγουρα ένα CR της τάξης του 1:30 ή 1:25 δεν είναι καθόλου καλό. 

Εκεί είναι που χωλένουν και οι περισσότεροι εναλλακτικοί που δεν έχουν δικό τους δίκτυο μετάδοσης οπτικών ινών. Αναγκάζονται να μισθώσουν γραμμές με σχετικά ανεπαρκή χωρητικότητα ώστε να δώσουν ανεκτό CR. Και έτσι οι χρήστες αγοράζουν πακέτα "2048/256" και βλέπουν, αυτά που βλέπουν...

----------


## netlich

Επιτέλους...Μπράβο ρε παιδιά...να λέμε και τα σωστά μαζί με τα λάθος...Είπαμε απαράδεκτο cs , κοροιδιές και εικόνικες καλύψεις αλλά μην τα πάρει όλα με ένα σμπάρο το πράγμα...

Τι με νοιάζει εάν μου λέει εώς 20...;;; Μπορώ να έχω 4-6 σίγουρα; Μαζί με τα τηλέφωνα και τι χαζό-cable θα είμαι χαρούμενος γιατί με 33 ευρώ δεν νομίζω ότι θα το βρώ εύκολα...Ακόμα και σε κάποιες χώρες εκτός Ελλάδας....Μην τα ισοπεδώσουμε όλα...Ναλέμε και τα καλά της υπόθεσης.

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Μα κανείς δεν είπε ότι έχει πρόβλημα η υπηρεσία .. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι κάθε 1000 αιτήσεις ενεργοποιούνε 10 . και δεν υπάρχει η υπηρεσία . Και ρωτάω εγώ αν συνδεθούν όσοι έχουν κάνει αίτηση τι ταχύτητες θα δίνει η VIVODI.? 

Επίσης τους έχω στείλει 10 e-mail και τους ρωτάω αν έχω ADSL2+ κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου και μου έχουν απαντήσει 2 φορές ότι μπορώ να έχω κάλυψη στην περιοχή μου cable TV χωρίς να μου λένε αν έχει ADSL2+. Στο site λέει ADSL όχι ADSL2+. 

Εγώ την έκανα την καταγγελία μου όχι γιατί δεν πιάνω 20 ΜΒιτ αλλά γιατί με κοροϊδεύουν σε κάθε επαφή που έχουν μαζί μου. Δυστυχώς δεν είμαι ακόμα φοιτητής ούτε άνεργος για να έχω το χρόνο να ασχολούμαι και να περιμένω μια υπηρεσία να ενεργοποιηθεί . Αν η εταιρεία έβγαλε ανακοίνωση της υπηρεσίας για λόγους ανταγωνισμού χωρίς να μπορεί να προσφέρει την υπηρεσία πρέπει να τιμωρηθεί με πρόστιμο. Αν το είχε κάνει ο ΟΤΕ θα ήταν πρωτοσέλιδο και θα λέγανε ο ΠΟΤΕ και ο ΠΟΤΕ. Η εταιρεία δεν υφίσταται από την στιγμή που δεν μπορεί να υποστηρίξει τα προϊόντα της.

----------


## netlich

Και καλά τους έκανες - ποτέ δεν μίλησα εναντίων όσων κάνουν καταγγελίες...Η κοροιδία ισχύει και δεν νομίζω να έχω διαβάσει έναν εδώ μέσα που να μην άξιζε η καταγγελία που έκανε....Μην νομίζεις προς στιγμή ότι εγώ θα κάνω κάτι λιγότερο εάν περάσουν οι εργάσιμες ημέρες και αρχίσουν τα ίδια και με μένα (κατά 99% σίγουρο δηλαδή oτι θα γίνει απλά εγώ έχω φρούδες ελπίδες για το 1% ;-) )

ΑΠλά να λέμε και τα ίσια μαζί με τα στραβά

----------


## Parrot

> *εγω θα ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος με:
> 1)τα απειρα αστικα υπεραστικα τηλεφωνηματα
> 2)καθολου disconnect
> 3)τηλεφωνια που δουλευει αψογα
> 4)πορτες να ανοιγοκλεινω οσο θελω
> 5)username password μοναδικο για το καθε χρηστη
> 6)σταθερες ταχυτητες και οχι τη μια στιγμη 10kbyte και μετα 1mbyte
> *
> Η ον εχει "ενεργοποιησει" πολλα ατομα αλλα κανενα δεν εχω δει στη πραξη να εχει τιποτα απο τα παραπανω.
> ...


ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ απολυτως και εγω με την σειρα μου με το παραπανω σκεπτικο και επαυξανω  :One thumb up:  

Οχι αλλο μιζερια και γκρινια βρε παιδια, ας δωσουμε λιγο πιστωση χρονου και ολα θα πανε καλα στο τελος. Ας σκεφτομαστε και θετικα, δεν κανει κακο  :Wink:

----------


## evi21

Εμενα με πηραν σημερα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν Δευτερα 30/04 θα ερθει τεχνικος για να μου το βαλει.
Ο θεος βοηθος.
Eιχα κανει αιτηση 20/2 και ειμαι περιοχη Πειραια

----------


## tugito

Και ποτε ειχες κάνει αίτηση αν επιτρέπετε; Εγώ 28/03...
Λες????

----------


## Astale

εγω παντως 9/3 που εκανα αιτηση στα γραφεια τους δεν εχω ενημερωση για τπτ. το μονο που ο κολλητος μου δουλευει στον οτε και δεν εχει παει αιτηση για αποδεσμευση ακομη... ισως να παρω απο δευτερα να δω τι ψεμα θα μου πουνε.  :Smile: 
παντως μην αγχωνεστε αφου εχουμε ιντερνετ και μια χαρα πανε και τα 2mbit τι παλαβωνετε...  :Whistle:  (το μονο ασχημο ειναι οτι θα πληρωσω και αλλο ενα τζουφιο παγιο πΟΤΕ)

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Εμενα με πηραν σημερα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν Δευτερα 30/04 θα ερθει τεχνικος για να μου το βαλει.


Να τον προσέξεις αυτόν τον τεχνικό τι θα πάει να σου κάνει.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :P
Χωρίς καμιά προσβλητική διάθεση έτσι? Απλώς με τόσες καθυστερήσεις και ψέμματα, τουλάχιστον να κάνουμε και λίγη πλάκα.

----------


## pstr

> Και ποτε ειχες κάνει αίτηση αν επιτρέπετε; Εγώ 28/03...
> Λες????


Περιοχή Πάτρα και δέχονται για CableTV;;;




> Να τον προσέξεις αυτόν τον τεχνικό τι θα πάει να σου κάνει.   :P
> Χωρίς καμιά προσβλητική διάθεση έτσι? Απλώς με τόσες καθυστερήσεις και ψέμματα, τουλάχιστον να κάνουμε και λίγη πλάκα.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## aris01

> Διάβασα και εγώ τις εντυπώσεις...
> 
> Τελικά τα 20 Mb ήταν και αυτά "επικοινωνιακό" λάθος;;; 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον κάποιοι απολαμβάνουν έστω και 10...


 Εμενα η υπαλληλος οταν εκανα αιτηση μου ειπε οτι καθαρα να περιμενω 9-9.5 :Thinking:

----------


## Daemon

> Εμενα η υπαλληλος οταν εκανα αιτηση μου ειπε οτι καθαρα να περιμενω 9-9.5


Γιατί ποιος συγχρόνισε πάνω από 15mb και είδε internet μόνο 10?

----------


## NikosV2

Τα 4,5-5,0 δεσμεύονται για TV και τηλέφωνο, γι' αυτό...
Εγώ συγχρόνισα 16,5 και βλέπω Ιντερνετ 11 και ΄κάτι ψιλά.

----------


## Daemon

> Εγώ συγχρόνισα 16,5 και βλέπω Ιντερνετ 11 και ΄κάτι ψιλά.


Λογικές τιμές πιστεύω...απλά έκανα το παραπάνω σχόλιο επειδή κάποιος ανέφερε ότι δίνεται μόνο μέχρι 10mb Internet!

----------


## fcuk

Λοιπον, παει 1 μηνας απο τοτε που εκανα την αιτηση στην βιβο για το cabletv και σημερα αποφασισα λοιπον μιας και ειχα ελευθερο χρονο να τους παρω να δω την πορεια της!
τελικα εγινε αυτο που φοβομουν... 
Η κοπελα στο cs μου ειπε οτι η αιτηση εχει παει στον ΟΤΕ, και θα υπαρχει μια καθυστερηση η οποια δεν οφειλεται σε αυτους αλλα στον ΟΤΕ  (σωπα...) ! ρωταω λοιπον και γω, για τι καθυστερηση μιλαμε ? 5-10-15 μερες ? ποσο ? αα μου λεει...δε ξερω... μπορει 10 μερες.. μπορει και παραπανω! και ρωταω, δλδ μπορει να παρει και αλλους 3 μηνες πχ ? ναι μου λεει.. και 3 και 4..μου ειπε χαρακτηριστικα! μα καλα ..ειναι σοβαροι ? τι 4 μηνες ρε κουρασμενα παλικαρια? ΤΙ ΛΕΤΕ? ΠΑΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ? πραγματικα επειδη εδω και 4-5 χρονια που εχω DSL, δεν ειχα ανεχτει καμια παρομοια συμπεριφορα και απαντηση ,απο καμια εταιρια, ουτε προκειται και τωρα! 
απλα ηθελα να ξερα, ειναι νομιμο αυτο που κανουν??? τι παει να πει ...ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Ο ΟΤΕ? και μενα τι με νοιαζει ? στον ΟΤΕ η  στην ΒΙΒΟΝΤΙ εχω στειλει την αιτηση εγω?? λενε η δεν λενε..30 εργασιμες μερες?? ε για 2 λεπτακια, δε θα κανει ο καθενας οτι τον βολευει σε αυτη την χωρα! καποτε πρεπει να μπουν καποια χρονικα ορια... να δοθουν καποιες υποσχεσεις ... να παρθουν καποιες ευθυνες!

----------


## ssonic

Ψυχραιμία fcuk! Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα της Vivodi  :Laughing:  

Όταν έχουμε ξαναπεί πως υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί με Full LLU που περιμένουν μήνες για μια διαδικασία μετατροπής σε cableTV που δεν θα έπρεπε να πάρει πάνω από 3-4 εργάσιμες, φαντάσου τι γίνεται με αυτούς που έχουν να κάνουν με μετάβαση από τον ΟΤΕ...

Στη Vivodi είτε θα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ, είτε κάποια αόρατα προβλήματα στα κέντρα τους. Οι ίδιοι κάνουν το παν για να ενεργοποιηθούν όλοι το συντομότερο δυνατό  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## lewton

> *υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί με Full LLU που περιμένουν μήνες για μια διαδικασία μετατροπής σε cableTV*


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## fcuk

το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν με ενδιαφερει το προβλημα τους, ουτε το δικο τους...ουτε του ΟΤΕ!
εγω εκανα μια αιτηση με καποιους ορους! δεν γινεται να σου θετουν μονο αυτοι ορους και προυποθεσεις! θα θεσω και γω τους δικους μου! στο κατω κατω..εγω ειμαι ο πελατης, εγω πληρωνω εγω εχω το δικιο! καποτε πρεπει να σταματησει αυτη η κοροιδια... μια η 4νετ,μια η τελλας, μια η βιβοντι..ε δε παει αλλο! καθομαστε στο pc-ακι μας και λεμε δε βαριεσαι.. που να ασχολουμαι τωρα! να μαι και ευγνωμον που μου δωθηκε μια ΤΟΣΟ καλη προσφορα απο την βιβοντι...οπως εχω δει να γραφεται απο διαφορους εδω μεσα! οταν παραγγελνεις μια pizza..τι σου λενε? σε μιση ωρα θα ειμαστε εκει! δε σου λενε.. εεε,ξερω γω,θα δειξει...μπορει σημερα...μπορει και αυριο...ισως και την αλλη βδομαδα να σου φερουμε την Pizza!

----------


## ssonic

Μαζί σου fcuk. Συμφωνώ 100% και το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου ήταν γλαφυρό γιατί το να μιλήσει κανείς για τη Vivodi και την μπάχαλο που επικρατεί είναι πλέον περιττό, όταν οι καταστάσεις με τις εικονικές καλύψεις, τις εικονικές αποστολές αιτήσεων και τα αόρατα προβλήματα είναι ο κανόνας και όχι η εξαίρεση. Αν προσθέσεις σε αυτά την άθλια εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και το λογιστήριο, κάνεις τον ιδανικό συνδυασμό για να οδηγηθείς μια ώρα αρχίτερα σε ψυχιατρείο  :Razz: 




> καθομαστε στο pc-ακι μας και λεμε δε βαριεσαι.. που να ασχολουμαι τωρα! να μαι και ευγνωμον που μου δωθηκε μια ΤΟΣΟ καλη προσφορα απο την βιβοντι...οπως εχω δει να γραφεται απο διαφορους εδω μεσα!


Αυτό ξαναπέστο, μπας και το ακούσουν τα παπαγαλάκια  :Whistle:

----------


## aroutis

> μια η 4νετ,μια η τελλας, μια η βιβοντι..ε δε παει αλλο! καθομαστε στο pc-ακι μας και λεμε δε βαριεσαι.. που να ασχολουμαι τωρα! να μαι και ευγνωμον που μου δωθηκε μια ΤΟΣΟ καλη προσφορα απο την βιβοντι...οπως εχω δει να γραφεται απο διαφορους εδω μεσα! οταν παραγγελνεις μια pizza..τι σου λενε? σε μιση ωρα θα ειμαστε εκει! δε σου λενε.. εεε,ξερω γω,θα δειξει...μπορει σημερα...μπορει και αυριο...ισως και την αλλη βδομαδα να σου φερουμε την Pizza!


Ακριβώς όπως τα λές ειναι..

----------


## ssonic

Μια και συμφωνείς aroutis, εσύ πόσο καιρό έχεις που έκανες αίτηση για cableTV; Σε εξυπηρέτησαν μέσα σε λίγες μέρες αφού είσαι ήδη Full LLU και αρκούσε το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού για τον συγχρονισμό της γραμμής και η αποστολή ενός τεχνικού για εξοπλισμό και ρύθμιση;

----------


## fcuk

εχω παρει το χαρτακι που μου ρθε μαζι με το courrier οταν υπεγραψα την αιτηση και διαβαζω τους "ΟΡΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑΣ" .   εχω στραβωσει απιστευτα απο την ανευθυνη σταση της βιβο, και ψαχνω να βρω το σημειο που λεει για τον χρονο ενεργοποιησης! για να δουμε τωρα κυρια βιβοντι...

Edit: [ sorry για το offtopic,θα το συνεχισω σε αλλο νημα! ]

----------


## aroutis

> Μια και συμφωνείς aroutis, εσύ πόσο καιρό έχεις που έκανες αίτηση για cableTV; Σε εξυπηρέτησαν μέσα σε λίγες μέρες αφού είσαι ήδη Full LLU και αρκούσε το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού για τον συγχρονισμό της γραμμής και η αποστολή ενός τεχνικού για εξοπλισμό και ρύθμιση;


Έχω ήδη απαντήσει σε άλλο thread, αλλά μιάς και ρωτάς, περιμένω περί τον μήνα. 
Η απάντηση ειναι η τυπική, δηλαδή οτι υπάρχει φόρτο κλπ κλπ.

Προσωπικά δεν ασχολούμαι και λόγω φόρτου, και γιατί η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ καλή όπως είναι. Στέλνω κανα email διαμαρτυρίας, αλλά απλά δεν έχω χρόνο και ενέργεια για περισσότερα.

----------


## No-Name

Μήπως  και για την καθυστέρηση από full llu σε cableTv (που είναι η ίδια σχεδον υπηρεσία)φταίει ο ΟΤΕ  :Twisted Evil:  

Τουλάχιστον εσας που ειστε με full llu θα έπρεπε να σας είχαν έτοιμους σε 5 μέρες εφόσον δεν απαιτείται καμία ενέργεις προς τρίτους και όλα γίνονται από το δίκτυο της vivodi.

----------


## Jazzer

Κάποιος που έχει ενεργοποιηθεί να μας πει για pings σε online games ?

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Δε νομίζω τα pings να διαφοροποιούναι ιδιαίτερα από τα pings που έχουν τώρα οι γραμμές της Vivodi. Tα pings δεν εξαρτούνται από το bandwidth της γραμμής, αλλά από τη δρομολόγηση.

----------


## jara

Εσεις που εχετε ηδη cable tv μηπως ξερεται μετα την ληξη της προσφορας της δωρεαν τηλεωρασης, τι θα πληρωνουμε?

----------


## A_gamer

> Εσεις που εχετε ηδη cable tv μηπως ξερεται μετα την ληξη της προσφορας της δωρεαν τηλεωρασης, τι θα πληρωνουμε?


65 Ε το μήνα.Τίποτα  :Razz:  (δεν έχω cable TV, αλλά την τιμή την ξέρω από το site της Vivodi).

----------


## notissfak

ΕΔΩ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ!!!!ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ!!!!

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Εσεις που εχετε ηδη cable tv μηπως ξερεται μετα την ληξη της προσφορας της δωρεαν τηλεωρασης, τι θα πληρωνουμε?


Νομίζω πως η τηλεόραση θα είναι δωρεάν για όλο το 12-μηνο. Και ας επιστρέψουμε και στο θέμα μας, ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ CABLETV.

----------


## glougr

η τηλεόραση θα είναι δωρεάν  το video on demand θα χρεώνεται

----------


## jara

Ευχαριστω συγνομη για το  :Offtopic:

----------


## kohran

> ΕΔΩ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΕΙΣ!!!!ΤΟ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙ ΟΛΟΙ!!!!


Εγώ προτείνω να μιλήσουμε για τον Άγιο Βασίλη. Όσο πραγματικό πρόσωπο είναι αυτός, άλλο τόσο είναι και αυτοί που τους έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το cableTV. Με 2-3 άτομα ενεργοποιημένα το θέμα είναι off topic από μόνο του.

----------


## ManosAlfistas

> Εγώ προτείνω να μιλήσουμε για τον Άγιο Βασίλη. Όσο πραγματικό πρόσωπο είναι αυτός, άλλο τόσο είναι και αυτοί που τους έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το cableTV. Με 2-3 άτομα ενεργοποιημένα το θέμα είναι off topic από μόνο του.



 :Respekt:  Σωστός ο φίλος ..

----------


## spyII

Ρε παιδιά συγνώμη κι'όλας δηλαδή , αλλά αυτοί που είναι ενεργοποιημένοι μήπως τελικά ΔΕΝ είναι???

Λέω τώρα εγώ!!!!!!! :Whistle:  

Μήπως είναι τα πιλοτικά που είχα γράψει κάποια στιγμή??

Δηλαδή ήμαρτον!

----------


## SPChief

> Ρε παιδιά συγνώμη κι'όλας δηλαδή , αλλά αυτοί που είναι ενεργοποιημένοι μήπως τελικά ΔΕΝ είναι???
> 
> Λέω τώρα εγώ!!!!!!! 
> 
> Μήπως είναι τα πιλοτικά που είχα γράψει κάποια στιγμή??
> 
> Δηλαδή ήμαρτον!


Έλεος...

----------


## johnny_gtet

Η μηπως ηταν βαλτοι απο την vivodi???
 :Thinking:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Η μηπως ηταν βαλτοι απο την vivodi???


Μπράβο, το βρήκες.  :Clap:

----------


## spyII

> Έλεος...



Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος!
Πάντως για τη μέχρι τώρα πορεία του cabletv δεν είναι ικανοποιημένοι οι πελάτες!¨Ενα 90%??Για το cabletv λέω πάντα!!
Ας ελπίσουμε να μας ""κλείσει"" τα στόματα!

----------


## akaloith

ρε παιδια τι μιλατε; εσεις εισατε φοβερα τυχεροι
εμενα προσφατα αποκαλυφτηκε οτι δεν εχει σταλθει εδω και 2 μηνες η αιτηση στον οτε και μου λεγαν στη vivodi περιμενουμε τον οτε τοσο καιρο...
τωρα πλεον 2 μηνες μετα ειμαστε σε αναμονη αποστολης αιτησης στον οτε
οποτε θελω τουλαχιστον 2 μηνες αφου ακομα ειμαι στο απολυτο μηδεν
Ενταξει απο δω αλλοι εχουν ενεργοποιηθει
αλλοι περιμενουν το τεχνικο
αλλοι περιμενουν τη φορητοτητα
αλλοι περιμενουν τον οτε
Εγω 2 μηνες μετα την αιτηση μου περιμενω την βιβοντι να στειλει την αιτηση στον οτε ακομα!!!

Λυπαμαι γι αυτο που θα πω αλλα φοβαμαι δεν ειμαι ο μονος  :Smile:  Για ψαξτε το λιγακι και αρχιστε τις καταγγελιες.
Εγω μετα τη καταγγελια εμαθα το σταδιο που πραγματικα βρισκομαι

----------


## ariadgr

> ...εμενα προσφατα αποκαλυφτηκε οτι δεν εχει σταλθει εδω και 2 μηνες η αιτηση στον οτε και μου λεγαν στη vivodi περιμενουμε τον οτε τοσο καιρο...


Μήπως σου απάντησαν:

α) Γιατί συνέβη αυτό (δηλαδή έχει προλάβει να γεμίσει και η Ν.Σμύρνη, δεδομένου ότι είναι από τα σχετικά καινούργια κέντρα των τελευταίων μηνών);  :Thinking: 

β) Γιατί σου έλεγαν ψέμματα τόσο καιρό ότι είχαν στείλει την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ;  :Thumb down:

----------


## akaloith

19/04 εστειλα παραπονα προς βιβοντι, εεττ κτλ τι θα γινει με αυτον τον οτε ποσο θα τον περιμενουμε πια
24/04 παιρνω απαντηση απο βιβοντι γραπτη οτι:
"κατα τη παρουσα χρονικη στιγμη η αιτηση μου βρισκεται σε σταδιο αναμονης προς αποστολη στον οτε λογω μη εμπρόθεσμων τεχνικων διεργασιων απο τον οτε στο συγκεκριμενο κομβο"
26/04 στελνω μειλ προς βιβοντι εεττ κτλ τοσο καιρο μου λεγατε περιμενουμε τον οτε, τωρα μου λετε οτι ειμαστε σε αναμονη αποστολης της αιτησης στον οτε. Γιατι αυτο?
Λιγες μερες αργοτερα μου στελνουν ενα χαρτι οτι εντος λιγων ημερων θα εχω απαντηση. Ειμαι περιεργος τι θα πουν
Φυσικα η οποιαδηποτε επικοινωνια μαζι τους εχει κοινοποιηση στην εεττ , ινκα, συνηγορο του καταναλωτη κτλ

----------


## mobo

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί παραπονιέστε? Μόλις έκανα την αίτηση, με πήραν τηλέφωνο την ίδια μέρα για επιβεβαίωση, και την επόμενη μέρα ήρθε ο τεχνικός της εταιρίας και μου έκανε τη σύνδεση. Εχω κλειδώσει στα 20mbit, κατεβάζω με 2,5mbps, η τηλεόραση έχει όλα τα κανάλια που θέλω, το video on demand είναι πάμφθηνο με ποιότητα 1080i και dolby digital ήχο. Οταν τους πήρα τηλέφωνο για να ρωτήσω κάτι τεχνικό, απάντησαν στο 1ο χτύπημα, ήταν ευγενέστατοι και πολύ καλά καταρτισμένοι και μου απάντησαν σε όλα τα ερωτηματά μου χωρίς να αναφέρουν ούτε μια φορά τη λέξη ΟΤΕ!. Μάλιστα μου είπαν οτι δεν υπάρχει χρέωση πια στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών και είναι 24/7. Και μετά......ξύπνησα. Ηρθε η ώρα για δουλειά. Αυτό ήταν ένα όνειρο που είδα χθές το βράδυ. Ας επιστρέψω στην πικρή πραγματικότητα περιμένοντας για μήνες τον κάθε τυχαίο να προσπαθεί να μου παρέξει τις αυτονόητες υπηρεσίες. Σε κάποια άλλη χώρα ίσως γίνονται αυτά. Εδώ όχι. Αν δεν μπορείτε, κλείστε το το ρημάδι να πάει στο διάολο.....

----------


## evi21

Συνδεθηκα με cable tv.
1) Ταχυτητα? 1mbps (περιοχη πειραια) 
ΣΤατιστικα απο http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
01/05/2007 03:48:06
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 282.04Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 517.97kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test


Προσεξτε και την ωρα. 03:48:06 το πρωι, που επρεπε να πεταει.

2) TV δεν παιζει.


3) Περιμενω κωδικους e-billing.

Ευχαριστω

----------


## geo7

Oι ταχυτητες σου ειναι evi επιεικως χαλια.. :No no:  
Σημερα σε συνδεσανε ε?
Ε, για να δουμε πως θα παει και τις επομενες μερες, μπορει να μην εισαι πληρως ενεργοποιημενη ακομα.
Παντως , αυτο με το οτι δεν παιζει η τηλεοραση το εχει αναφερει κι αλλος... :Thinking: 


Υ.Γ : Εvi21 ελπιζω να μην σε χασουμε και εσενα...
Υπαρχει μια τεραστια μαυρη τρυπα η οποια καταπινει αμασητους τους ενεργοποιημενους με cable tv  :Razz:  
Να προσεχεις που πατας ε?  :Sad:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Συνδεθηκα με cable tv.



Καλορίζικη  :One thumb up:  .

Σε τί ταχύτητα έχει συγχρονίσει το ρούτερ σου ? τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου τί λένε ? 

Πότε έκανες αίτηση ? 


Δήλωσε βλάβη στη Βιβόντι , έτσι είχε κάνει και ένας άλλος ενεργοποιημένος , του έκαναν έναν ψηφιακό καθαρισμό της γραμμής και έστρωσε . Πιστεύω μέχρι το απογευματάκι θα'σαι ΟΚ.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Συνδεθηκα με cable tv.
> 1) Ταχυτητα? 1mbps (περιοχη πειραια) 
> ΣΤατιστικα απο http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/
> 
> TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
> click START to begin
> 01/05/2007 03:48:06
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 282.04Kb/s
> ...


Βάλε κάποιο μεγάλο αρχείο να κατεβαίνει από ftp.ntua.gr, και δες σε τι ταχύτητα θα σταθεροποιηθεί. Πάντος, αν το router έχει κλειδώσει στο "1mbps", τότε να τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο οπωσδήποτε.  :Closed topic:

----------


## Alexaig

Και εγώ ενεργοποιημένος είμαι παιδιά εδω και μερικό καιρό, απλά το να γράφω σε φόρουμ δεν είναι και το καλύτερό μου :Razz:  Κάντε μια λίστα απορίες να τις απαντήσω :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Και εγώ ενεργοποιημένος είμαι παιδιά εδω και μερικό καιρό, απλά το να γράφω σε φόρουμ δεν είναι και το καλύτερό μου Κάντε μια λίστα απορίες να τις απαντήσω


Πρόσεχε τι ζητάς.Θα σε τρελάνουμε στις απορίες. :Laughing:

----------


## Alexaig

Ε στην τελική εξαφανίζομαι όπως και οι άλλοι!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Catchphrase

> Η μηπως ηταν βαλτοι απο την vivodi???


Μιλάς για τα 3 άτομα που εμφανίστηκαν και είπαν ότι συδέθηκαν. Τόσο χάλια λοιπόν είναι τα οικονομικά της vivodi που μόνο 3 άτομα μπορούσε να προσλάβει να μας πούνε ότι συνδέθηκαν  :Razz:

----------


## Daemon

> Μιλάς για τα 3 άτομα που εμφανίστηκαν και είπαν ότι συδέθηκαν. Τόσο χάλια λοιπόν είναι τα οικονομικά της vivodi που μόνο 3 άτομα μπορούσε να προσλάβει να μας πούνε ότι συνδέθηκαν


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο και αυτό έρχεται σαν απογοήτευση όσων περιμένουν Cable TV. Αν η κατάσταση είναι τόσο άσχημη, παίζει να κλείσει η Vivo και να μείνουμε χωρίς τηλέφωνο?

----------


## No-Name

> Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο και αυτό έρχεται σαν απογοήτευση όσων περιμένουν Cable TV. Αν η κατάσταση είναι τόσο άσχημη, παίζει να κλείσει η Vivo και να μείνουμε χωρίς τηλέφωνο?


Υπάρχει και η φορητότητα σε άλλο πάροχο :Smile:

----------


## Catchphrase

> Και εγώ ενεργοποιημένος είμαι παιδιά εδω και μερικό καιρό, απλά το να γράφω σε φόρουμ δεν είναι και το καλύτερό μου Κάντε μια λίστα απορίες να τις απαντήσω


Βλέποντας αυτό το θέμα, σε παρακαλώ δες το συμβόλαιο και πες μας αν τα 33 ευρώ ισχύουν για 6 μήνες ή για 1 χρόνο

----------


## Catchphrase

> Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο και αυτό έρχεται σαν απογοήτευση όσων περιμένουν Cable TV. Αν η κατάσταση είναι τόσο άσχημη, παίζει να κλείσει η Vivo και να μείνουμε χωρίς τηλέφωνο?


Πλάκα έκανα  :Wink:

----------


## kohran

> Και εγώ ενεργοποιημένος είμαι παιδιά εδω και μερικό καιρό, απλά το να γράφω σε φόρουμ δεν είναι και το καλύτερό μου Κάντε μια λίστα απορίες να τις απαντήσω


Λοιπόν πριν την κάνεις και εσύ όπως οι άλλοι, σου παραθέτω κάποιες από τις απορίες μου.

- Πότε έκανες την αίτηση ( είχες ζητήσει και φορητότητα; );
- Σε ποιά ταχύτητα συγχρονίστηκε ο router ( σε ποιά περιοχή είσαι και αν ξέρεις ποιο ήταν το attenuation της γραμμής πριν; );
- Γενικά ποιες οι εντυπώσεις σου από την ποιότητα των κλήσεων;

Δεν βάζω άλλες για να μη σε πρίζω. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν πιστεύω να είμαι ο μόνος που θα αρχίσει να ρωτάει. Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:

----------


## gmk7

Λοιπον,καλο μηνα σε ολους.
Να σας πω και γω τις εντυπωσεις μου απο την ενεργοποιηση που εγινε στις 26/04 :
Ειχα κανει την αιτηση απο το κτιριο της βιβοντι στις 26/02 (2 μηνες αναμονη,οχι και ασχημα αν αναλογιστει κανεις οτι ειχα ζητησει φορητοτητα).
Το vood συγχρονισε στα 17500/1023 αλλα αυτη η τιμη παιζει αναλογα την ωρα με αποκλιση το πολυ 10% μονο στο download.Το attenuation stream ηταν με τον οτε πρωτα στα 20 και τωρα ειναι στα 23.

Θετικα
1)Στην ωρα του ο τεχνιτης που τελειωσε σε χρονο ντε-τε και πηγαν ολα ρολοι.
2)Πολυ καλες ταχυτητες και ειδικα το upload το οποιο εχω τεσταρει πολλες φορες και φτανει γυρω στα 800-820kb χωρις να χρησιμοποιω τηλεφωνο ή το δεκτη.
3)Κανενα downtime ή κολλημα απο το ρουτερ απο τη στιγμη που το συνδεσα.
4)Το vood ειναι ελευθερο για να ανοιξεις οτι πορτα θες καθως και να ρυθμισεις σχεδον τα παντα εκτος των ρυθμισεων για το voip που ειναι απολυτως λογικο πιστευω.
5)Η ποιοτητα του ηχου στο τηλεφωνο ειναι πολυ καλη χωρις διακοπες και ακουγεται πιο δυνατα χωρις να πειραχτει καποια τηλ.συσκευη!

Αρνητικα
1)Δε μπορει να λειτουργησει ταυτοχρονα με το vood,δευτερο ρουτερ ειτε ασυρματα ειτε με καλωδιο...το cisco 637 και το zyxel 660hw που ειχα πανε για πουλημα δυστυχως  :Sad:  
2)Οταν συνδεω ασυρματα στο δικτυο,τοτε κανει καποιες διακοπες λιγων δεπτερολεπτων,οποτε το πιο σιγουρο και ασφαλες ειναι το καλωδιακι...  :Smile: 
3)Ο δεκτης "δε λεει πολλα" εχει λιγες ταινιες μεσα δωρεαν ακομα (τις περισσοτερες μπορει να τις δειξει και το star αργοτερα :P) οσο για τα δορυφορικα καναλια που εχει,ειναι πολυ λιγα και για μενα που εχω δορυφορικο συστημα,δε μου λεει τιποτα...To hustler δεν υπαρχει μεσα στο πακετο,τουλαχιστον ακομα...
οποτε για καποιον που εχει ηδη δορυφορικο και βλεπει τα καλα πακετα D+.Premiere,cabo κλπ δε τον χρειαζεται καν...
4)Η ποιοτητα της εικονας ειναι μετρια σαν να βλεπω divx στη καλυτερη των περιπτωσεων...
5)Οταν κανω restart στο vood,τοτε χανονται ολες οι ρυθμισεις στο port forwarding και ειναι πολυ σπαστικο αυτο...
6)Τα καλωδια που χρησιμοποιει η vivo πριν φτασει στον κατανεμητη εξω απο το σπιτι μου ,ειναι του οτε...

Αυτα...γενικα ειμαι ικανοποιημενος απο το cable tv και οτι επιτελους εφυγα απο τον οτε!
Οποιος θελει να ρωτησει κατι αλλο,θα προσπαθησω να του απαντησω το συντομοτερο.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Οποιος θελει να ρωτησει κατι αλλο,θα προσπαθησω να του απαντησω το συντομοτερο.





> Βλέποντας αυτό το θέμα, σε παρακαλώ δες το συμβόλαιο και πες μας αν τα 33 ευρώ ισχύουν για 6 μήνες ή για 1 χρόνο


Να κάνω και σε εσένα την παραπάνω ερώτηση για το κόστος  :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Να κάνω και σε εσένα την παραπάνω ερώτηση για το κόστος


Δεν υπάρχει θέμα με το κόστος, αν διαβάσεις το thread από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος θα το δεις.
33€ για 1 χρόνο είναι η χρέωση (για αιτήσεις μέχρι τέλος Μαρτίου), είναι σαφές.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> 2)Πολυ καλες ταχυτητες και ειδικα το upload το οποιο εχω τεσταρει πολλες φορες και φτανει γυρω στα 800-820kb χωρις να χρησιμοποιω τηλεφωνο ή το δεκτη.


Τέτοια ν'ακουω . You make my day  . Αν χτυπάει 800αρια στο up  , θα είναι τέλεια .

Με πόσο κατεβάζεις από ftp ? από p2p ?

----------


## gmk7

> Να κάνω και σε εσένα την παραπάνω ερώτηση για το κόστος


Οπως τα λεει ο ariadgr ειναι,μην πιστευετε ραδιο αρβιλες.Για 1 χρονο πληρωνεις 33 καθε μηνα +κλησεις προς κινητα και εξωτερικο και μετα απο 1 χρονο η βιβοντι θα καθορισει ποσο θα παει το παγιο.Ισως 65 ευρω αλλα ισως και λιγοτερο λογω του ανταγωνισμου που ηδη υπαρχει και θα υπαρξει μετα απο 1 χρονο...Κανεις δε ξερει.

----------


## gmk7

> Τέτοια ν'ακουω . You make my day  . Αν χτυπάει 800αρια στο up  , θα είναι τέλεια .
> 
> Με πόσο κατεβάζεις από ftp ? από p2p ?


με ανοιχτα και φορτωμενα τα utorrent,dc++,getright ταυτοχρονα που χω τεσταρει,εχει χτυπησει βραδυνες ωρες max 2050kb για μεγαλη διαρκεια.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> με ανοιχτα και φορτωμενα τα utorrent,dc++,getright ταυτοχρονα που χω τεσταρει,εχει χτυπησει βραδυνες ωρες max 2050kb για μεγαλη διαρκεια.


/Slourp   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Στο τηλέφωνο όλα ΟΚ ? παίζουν και οι δύο γραμμές απροβλημάτιστα ? έχει φυσήματα/καθυστερήσεις/ηχώ κτλ. ?

Από pings και πακέτα πώς πάει η γραμμή ?

----------


## Alexaig

Είμαι στην περιοχή του Κολωνού, περίπου 1 χιλιόμετρο απο dslam. Εϊμαι με φορητότητα. Για τον χρόνο περίμενα κοντά 2 μήνες.
Eγώ συγχρόνισα στα 1023/19356kbps (up/down). Από torrent τα μέγιστα που έχω πίασει είναι ~1,3MBps στο κατέβασμα και ~75Mbps στο ανέβασμα, χωρίς βεβαια να την σκίζω την γραμμή. Από το vood η κατάσταση της γραμμής είναι:

Connection Status  	   	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	19356
US Margin 	  	23
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	18
US Line Attenuation 	  	11
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	3490
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved

Απο κεί και πέρα με επανεκιννήσεις του router έχει κάποια +/- στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και μπορεί να έχει και Fast PAth στο Path Mode.

Στην τηλεφωνία δεν έχω δει κάποιο πρόβλημα, μόνο καμία φορά μου λέει ο συνομιλητής ότι έχει ηχό η φωνή μου.

Στο video η αλήθεια είναι πως λίγες ταινίες είναι της προκοπής και απο κανάλια το μόνο που βλέπω είναι το discovery:civilization. Η ποιότητα είναι ...... "ιντερνετική" και καμία φορά παγώνει η εικόνα και πρεέι να κάνεις pause και ξανά play.

Για το θέμα χρεώσεων εγώ ήξερα πως είναι για 12 μήνες τα 33 ευρώ. Πάντως μέχρι να τελειώσει η προσφορά λογικά θα έχει πέσει η τιμή. Παντως μετά το τέλος της προσφοράς, άμα το πάγιο είναι πάνω από τα 40 ευρώ και δεν προσφέρει κάτι η tv, θα αλλάξω πρόγραμμα.

----------


## evi21

To vood λεει 
System Uptime:  	25 hours 25 minutes
DSL Speed: 	547/2338kbps

Εκανα αιτηση 20 φλεβαρη.

Σε ποιο τηλεφωνο δηλωνω βλαβη? Πρεπει υποχρεωτικα στο 13880 που χρεωνει 0,054/λεπτο με φπα? ή υπαρχει κ αλλο?
Πως αποκτω e-billing? Να βλεπω τι χρεωνουν κ τι οχι?

----------


## Catchphrase

Προφανώς αυτές δεν είναι ταχύτητες για cable tv

Το τηλέφωνο που θα πάρεις είναι το 13880, επιλογή 5 - τεχνικό τμήμα (αφού είσαι full llu είναι τσάμπα)

Δες τι γίνεται και τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## evi21

> Προφανώς αυτές δεν είναι ταχύτητες για cable tv
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο που θα πάρεις είναι το 13880, επιλογή 5 - τεχνικό τμήμα (αφού είσαι full llu είναι τσάμπα)
> 
> Δες τι γίνεται και τα ξαναλέμε


Πανω στην Welcome form λεει οτι υπαρχει χρεωση για το 13880
Τελικα ειναι τσαμπα ή οχι? Ξερει κανεις?

----------


## Catchphrase

Εφόσον είσαι στο δίκτυο της vivodi είναι τσάμπα. Η χρέωση είναι για όσους καλούν από τον ΟΤΕ ή άλλους εναλλακτικούς. (τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον προηγούμενο λογαριασμό που πήρα στα χέρια μου)

----------


## gmk7

> /Slourp     
> 
> Στο τηλέφωνο όλα ΟΚ ? παίζουν και οι δύο γραμμές απροβλημάτιστα ? έχει φυσήματα/καθυστερήσεις/ηχώ κτλ. ?
> 
> Από pings και πακέτα πώς πάει η γραμμή ?



Δεν εχω δοκιμασει να παιξω καποιο online game αλλα με το speedtest που εκανα σε μοναχο εχει πανω-κατω 70 ping,σε λονδινο 90,σε γιοκοχαμα 200 περπου,σε ατλαντα 310.Αυτες τις μετρησεις τις πηρα τωρα ωρα μεσημερι,το βραδυ θα ξαναδοκιμασω να σου πω αν υπαρχει καποια αποκλιση...
Για το τηλεφωνο,ναι λειτουργουν και οι 2 γραμμες μια χαρα και καθαρα.μπορεις να μιλησεις μεταξυ αυτων των 2  καθως και να εισαι σε συνδιασκεψη με αλλους 2 ταυτοχρονα και να ακουνε ή να συζητατε ταυτοχρονα  :Wink:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Τέλεια , ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## evi21

E-billing εχει κανεις που εχει cable tv?

----------


## Catchphrase

Όλες τις έξτρα παροχές τις βλέπεις και τις χρησιμοποιείς μέσα από το pandora

----------


## evi21

1) Μου ειπαν απο vivodi οτι χρεωνομαι το 13880 παρολο που ειμαι vivodi cable tv.
2) Oι ταινειες λεει 0 ευρω. Ειναι οντως μηδεν? Στο online billing λεει κ χρεωσεις ταινιων?
3) Για το online billing μου ειπαν να περιμενω 2 μερες μεχρι να μπορω να μπω. Ισχυει? Ή θα επρεπε οι κωδικοι που εχω να μπανουν αμεσα?

----------


## Alexaig

Μια που είδα τώρα και το e-billing, είναι φυσιολογικό που γράφει χρεώσεις και για αστικές/υπεραστικές ή θα έρθει κάνας λογαριασμός περίεργος και θα τρέχω με τα λογιστήρια;

----------


## evi21

Aυτο λεω και εγω.
Μην λενε τσαμπα και μετα μας λενε ποιος σας ειπε τσαμπα.
Τις χρεωσεις τις βλεπεις στο ebilling απο pandora?
O κωδικος σου λειτουργησε απο την πρωτη μερα?

----------


## Alexaig

Δεν το δοκίμασα από την πρώτη μέρα. Πάντως σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που είδα να έχει χρεώσεις.

----------


## evi21

Δηλαδη παλαιοτερα δεν ειχε χρεωσεις? Ειχε μηδενικες?
Ή απλα δεν το ειχες δει?

----------


## yuk

Μέχρι 30 Απριλίου ήταν δωρεάν οι ταινίες σαν μέρος της προσφοράς. Από σήμερα λογικά θα χρεώνονται.

----------


## evi21

Nαι αλλα γραφει 0 ευρω χρεωση στις ταινιες. Δεν ισχυει?

----------


## yuk

Πληρώνεις τις ταινίες που θα νοικιάσεις από 1/5. Αυτές που νοικιάστηκαν παλιότερα είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## evi21

Nαι αλλα γραφει δωρεαν διπλα στην καθε ταινια. Δεν ισχυει αυτο?

----------


## Jazzer

> Μέχρι 30 Απριλίου ήταν δωρεάν οι ταινίες σαν μέρος της προσφοράς. Από σήμερα λογικά θα χρεώνονται.


Καλό κολπάκι marketing της βιβόδι αυτό, λίγοι μόνο ενεργοποιήθηκαν μέχρι 30/4 και απόλαυσαν την "προσφορά" τους. :Whistle:

----------


## Telecom

> Nαι αλλα γραφει 0 ευρω χρεωση στις ταινιες. Δεν ισχυει?


Δεν πρεπει να χρεωνονται ακομα οι ταινιες.Οταν ξεκινησει η χρεωση θα βλεπεις στην οθονη το μηνυμα επιβεβαιωσης για τη χρεωση στο λογαριασμο της vivodi.
Αυριο,μεθαυριο απ'οτι μου ειπαν θα βλεπουμε στο μενου 
πολλες νεες ταινιες απο Warner και Disney,πρωτης προβολης (και παλιοτερες επιτυχιες)  :Clap: 
 Η ποιοτητα της εικονας στις ταινιες λενε οτι εχει βελτιωθει σημαντικα.

----------


## evi21

Nαι εχει βελτιωθει!!!!!! Εγω βλεπω ενα καρε ανα μισο λεπτο. :Crying:  Το εννοω.Τοσο βλεπω.
Ο ηχος ακουγετε παντως. :Embarassed:

----------


## Patrick

Καλησπέρα σε όλους να πω και εγώ με την σειρά μου καλορίζικη σε όσους έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί. Δεν μπορώ να πω θετικά ή αρνητικά τα αποτελέσματα από όλα αυτά που διάβασα παραπάνω το θετικό  πάντως είναι ότι υπάρχουν πλέον ενεργοποιημένοι και αυτό μου ξαναδίνει ελπίδα. Ταχύτητα και ποιότητα εικόνας/ ήχου θεωρώ ότι μετά απο κανά μήνα δύο θα φτιαχτεί όταν μπορέσουν από βιβόντι να ξεμπερδέψουν με τις ενεργοποιήσεις. Σίγουρα δεν ήταν έτοιμοι και το καταλάβαμε στο πετσί μας αυτό πολύ καλά αλλά ο ανταγωνισμός πιέζει πάρα πολύ, άρα τα πράγματα θα φτιάξουν. Μήπως σκέφτομαι πολύ θετικά???

----------


## yuk

> Μήπως σκέφτομαι πολύ θετικά???


Εσύ καλά σκέφτεσαι, άλλοι σκέφτονται λάθος...  :Mad:

----------


## Alexaig

> Δηλαδη παλαιοτερα δεν ειχε χρεωσεις? Ειχε μηδενικες?
> Ή απλα δεν το ειχες δει?


Εκτός αν είχα κάνει κάποιο λάθος με τισ φόρμες, πριν κανα 10ήμερο που έιχα κοιτάξει δεν έιχε τίποτα. Καμία εγγραφή.

----------


## evi21

Aρχισε να χρεωνει τις ταινιες η vivodi.
1,99 τις κανονικες, 4,99 τις πρωτης προβολης, 5,99 τις ερωτικες (τσοντες) 
Δωρεαν παρεμειναν τα καναλια ολα. Και τα κανονικα κ τα αισθησιακα (ενα δηλαδη το blue hustle, που παιζει μονο βραδυ.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Τα κανάλια ξέραμε ότι θα είναι δωρεάν. 1,99 για τις κανονικές ταινίες είναι λογική τιμή, πλησιάζει αυτή του videoclub. 4,99 για 1η προβολή και 5,99 για τσόντες είναι ΠΑΡΑ πολύ. Όλοι στο videoclub θα τρέχουν. Προσωπική εκτίμηση: στην πορεία θα καταλάβουν ότι δεν θα δίνει κανένας 5 ευρώ για ταινία σε divx ποιότητα, μόνο και μόνο για να μην κουβαληθεί στο videoclub, και θα ρίξουν την τιμή.

----------


## sxoliastes

Θα βρείτε και δωρεάν ντοκιμαντέρ.

Εδώ ο Έλληνας πληρώνει 5 ευρώ για ένα ringtone στο κινητό σου, δε θα πληρώσει για ταινία πρώτης προβολής?

Για την ποιότητα της εικόνας, στις ταινίες πρώτης προβολής, αν έχεις cable TV μπορείς να νοικιάσεις μία ταινία τώρα για να καταλάβεις ότι δεν πρόκειται για ένα απλό DIVX   :Wink:

----------


## Sei

5,99 τις *τσοντες*! Το ακυρωνω το cabletv τωρα  :Razz:

----------


## Astale

6 Ευρω τις Τσοντες!!!! ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ πολυ γελιο ρε βιβο... τωρα θα σταματησουμε να κατεβαζουμε θα τις βλεπουμε απο εσενα....

παντως θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερα αμα ηταν να πληρωνες μια φορα την ταινια και να την βλεπεις οσες φορες θες και οποτε θες ετσι θα εκανε διαφορα απο τα videoclub. (δεν μιλαω για τις τσοντες, περα απο την πλακα). και παλι p2p θα χρησιμοποιουμε...

----------


## sdikr

> Θα βρείτε και δωρεάν ντοκιμαντέρ.
> 
> Εδώ ο Έλληνας πληρώνει 5 ευρώ για ένα ringtone στο κινητό σου, δε θα πληρώσει για ταινία πρώτης προβολής?
> 
> Για την ποιότητα της εικόνας, στις ταινίες πρώτης προβολής, αν έχεις cable TV μπορείς να νοικιάσεις μία ταινία τώρα για να καταλάβεις ότι δεν πρόκειται για ένα απλό DIVX


Οτάν λένε πρώτη προβολη τι ενοούν

Γιατί μέχρι τώρα ξέρω  πρώτα πάει Σινεμά,  μετά video club, μετά συνδρομητικά κανάλια (εδώ είναι η vivodi, ή μηπώς όχι)  και μετά τα ελευθέρα

Οπότε πάνε δες την ταινία στο Σινεμά με τα ίδια λεφτά και μετά κάνε την συγκρίση με την vivodi

----------


## evi21

Tεστ ταχύτητας cable tv Vivodi από http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/ 
Δειτε φοβερες ταχυτητες που πιανω.

02/05/2007 20:22:37
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 428.08Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 488.45kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

----------


## Telecom

> Οτάν λένε πρώτη προβολη τι ενοούν
> 
> Γιατί μέχρι τώρα ξέρω  πρώτα πάει Σινεμά,  μετά video club, μετά συνδρομητικά κανάλια (εδώ είναι η vivodi, ή μηπώς όχι)  και μετά τα ελευθέρα
> 
> Οπότε πάνε δες την ταινία στο Σινεμά με τα ίδια λεφτά και μετά κάνε την συγκρίση με την vivodi


Θα σου απαντησω εγω.
Εννοουν πρωτη τηλεοπτικη προβολη.
Με τα σημερινα δεδομενα  :Whistle:  οι ταινιες στην vivodi παιζουν πολυ πριν τα συνδρομητικα καναλια και λιγο μετα ή ταυτοχρονα με τα video club (εξαρταται απο τιτλο της ταινιας και το studio)  :Wink:

----------


## Telecom

> Tεστ ταχύτητας cable tv Vivodi από http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/ 
> Δειτε φοβερες ταχυτητες που πιανω.
> 
> 02/05/2007 20:22:37
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 428.08Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 488.45kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem


Πρεπει να δηλωσεις βλαβη στο 13880

----------


## sdikr

> Θα σου απαντησω εγω.
> Εννοουν πρωτη τηλεοπτικη προβολη.
> Με τα σημερινα δεδομενα  οι ταινιες στην vivodi παιζουν πολυ πριν τα συνδρομητικα καναλια και λιγο μετα ή ταυτοχρονα με τα video club (εξαρταται απο τιτλο της ταινιας και το studio)


το video club τότε το έχει με 1.5 - 2 ευρώ,  προτιμώ το video club  πέρνω 3 ταινιες  στην τιμη της μιας

----------


## nrg_polini

> το video club τότε το έχει με 1.5 - 2 ευρώ,  προτιμώ το video club  πέρνω 3 ταινιες  στην τιμη της μιας


Ασε που σε πολλα βιντεο κλαμπ αμα παρεις δυο σου δινουν τη τριτη δωρεαν ή μπορεις να παρεις μια ταινια με 1 Ευρω αρκει να τη γυρισεις σε 6 ωρες (τα γνωστα μηχανηματα) και αλλα πολλα (οχι στα ορια της νομιμοτητας  :Whistle:   ). Anyway, ετσι κι αλλιως η βιβοντι δεν εχει πολυ μελλον ακομα, ας φαει οσα προλαβει  :Razz:

----------


## Telecom

> Ασε που σε πολλα βιντεο κλαμπ αμα παρεις δυο σου δινουν τη τριτη δωρεαν ή μπορεις να παρεις μια ταινια με 1 Ευρω αρκει να τη γυρισεις σε 6 ωρες (τα γνωστα μηχανηματα) και αλλα πολλα (οχι στα ορια της νομιμοτητας   ). Anyway, ετσι κι αλλιως η βιβοντι δεν εχει πολυ μελλον ακομα, ας φαει οσα προλαβει


Εχετε μπερδεψει το video on demand με το video club. 2 διαφορετικες επιχειρησεις.
Αφου παρακολουθειτε τις εξελιξεις στην Ευρωπη δειτε τι χρεωνουν για το video on demand οι telecoms σημερα.

Να μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος για το μελλον της Vivodi  :Cool:

----------


## no_logo

> Να μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος για το μελλον της Vivodi



πάντως καλό θα είναι οι υπάλληλοι της vivodi να μην κάνουν μακροπρόθεσμα σχέδια. Ειδικά τώρα που το πάντρεμα με την vodafone απέτυχε

----------


## yuk

> Αφου παρακολουθειτε τις εξελιξεις στην Ευρωπη δειτε τι χρεωνουν για το video on demand οι telecoms σημερα.


Δε χρειάζεται. Βλέπουμε τι χρεώνει η Vivodi σε χρήμα, χρόνο και ταλαιπωρία για αυτά που (δεν) δίνει.  :Mad:  
Στην υπόλοιπη αναπτυγμένη Ευρώπη μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν τέτοιες υπηρεσίες στην πράξη, όχι στα λόγια. Παίρνουν τα λεφτά γιατί τα αξίζουν, όχι από τα "λάθη" του λογιστηρίου και από ταλαιπωρημένους πελάτες που περιμένουν μήνες και δεν έχουν πια το κουράγιο να φύγουν.
Και δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, θεωρείς ότι η Vivodi είναι εταιρία ευρωπαικού επιπέδου;  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## no_logo

> Και δηλαδή για να καταλάβω, θεωρείς ότι η Vivodi είναι εταιρία ευρωπαικού επιπέδου;


μετρώντας από το τέλος της λίστας και βέβαια είναι :Razz:

----------


## netlich

Off Topic


		Έχετε μπει σε πολλά φόρουμς παραπόνον εταιριών τηλ/νωνίας στην ανεπτυγμένη ευρώπη; Έχετε εμπειρίες ή επικοινωνία με άτομα που έχουν εμπειρίες από αντίστοιχα γεγονότα/συμπεριφορές κτλ από συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες; 

Ή απλά κάνετε το κλασικό Ελληνικό "Η ελλάδα είναι χάλια σε όλα";

Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει που έχει ξεφτιλιστεί το off topic στο φόρουμ της βιβο θα ακούμε και ότι να νε σε 1 στα 2 Thread που κοιτάμε;

θα πρότεινα οι mods να φτιάξουν ένα νήμα "Βρίστε εδώ την βιβο ελεύθερα" αλλά έχουμε ήδη δυο τρία...Γιατί δεν περιορίζουμε τα σχόλια αυτού του είδους εκεί ώστε να αφήσουν τους λίγους που θέλουν να γράψουν για τις εμπιρείες τους με το Cable TV εδώ;

----------


## yuk

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		θα πρότεινα οι mods να φτιάξουν ένα νήμα "Βρίστε εδώ την βιβο ελεύθερα" αλλά έχουμε ήδη δυο τρία...Γιατί δεν περιορίζουμε τα σχόλια αυτού του είδους εκεί ώστε να αφήσουν τους λίγους που θέλουν να γράψουν για τις εμπιρείες τους με το Cable TV εδώ;


Γιατί οι υπάλληλοί της απαντάνε παντού.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Και στο κάτω - κάτω για ποιες εμπειρίες να διαβάσουμε; Τρεις και ο κούκος έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί. Αν και για τον κούκο δεν είμαι σίγουρος.  :Thinking:

----------


## BoGe

> Anyway, ετσι κι αλλιως η βιβοντι δεν εχει πολυ μελλον ακομα, ας φαει οσα προλαβει


3+ χρόνια διαβάζω τα ίδια και τα ίδια off topic.

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έχετε μπει σε πολλά φόρουμς παραπόνον εταιριών τηλ/νωνίας στην ανεπτυγμένη ευρώπη; Έχετε εμπειρίες ή επικοινωνία με άτομα που έχουν εμπειρίες από αντίστοιχα γεγονότα/συμπεριφορές κτλ από συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες; 
> 
> Ή απλά κάνετε το κλασικό Ελληνικό "Η ελλάδα είναι χάλια σε όλα";
> 
> Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει που έχει ξεφτιλιστεί το off topic στο φόρουμ της βιβο θα ακούμε και ότι να νε σε 1 στα 2 Thread που κοιτάμε;
> 
> θα πρότεινα οι mods να φτιάξουν ένα νήμα "Βρίστε εδώ την βιβο ελεύθερα" αλλά έχουμε ήδη δυο τρία...Γιατί δεν περιορίζουμε τα σχόλια αυτού του είδους εκεί ώστε να αφήσουν τους λίγους που θέλουν να γράψουν για τις εμπιρείες τους με το Cable TV εδώ;


Μάλλον έσυ δεν έχει μπεί  :Wink: 

ΥΓ  το βρίσιμο δεν επιτρέπεται και οι Mods  το εξαφανίζουν,  
Οσό για το οφφοτοπικ,  είδη μας λένε φασίστες φαντάσου να κάναμε και αυτό που λές

----------


## lewton

> 3+ χρόνια διαβάζω τα ίδια και τα ίδια.


Πλέον όμως το λέω και εγώ, που δεν το έλεγα.  :Wink: 

(edit: όχι ότι θα κλείσει, ότι θα πουληθεί όσο όσο)

----------


## evi21

> Πρεπει να δηλωσεις βλαβη στο 13880


Δηλωσα βλαβη στο 13880.Να δουμε. Παντως παρολο που εχω download μονο 40k/sec προς το παρον πιστευω, δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να κλεισει η οποιαδηποτε vivodi. 
Oντως ειναι πρωτοποριακο αυτο που εχει κανει και μακαρι να το εκαναν και αλλοι.
Triple play με οποια προνληματα σε καλη τιμη πιστευω.
Ελπιζω μονο να προσπαθει να βελτιωθει και να μην αυξηση την τιμη.
Η ποιοτητα του τηλεφωνου ειναι καλη. Η ποιοτητα των ταινιων ειναι καλη. Παρολο που βλεπω frames. Πιστευω οτι αν μου φτιαξουν την γραμμη ολα θα ειναι καλα.
ΕΙδομεν σε 2 μερες.
Αν ειμαι ετσι χαλια θα αρχιζω να λεω κακα λογια.
Παντως το 13880 γιατι το χρεωνουν σε μας τους συνδρομητες? Για να μην τους πρηζουμε?
Ας εκαναν ελεγχο μονοι τους απο την αρχη για το αν ολα λειτουργουν σωστα να μην τους πρηζαμε.

----------


## BoGe

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έχετε μπει σε πολλά φόρουμς παραπόνον εταιριών τηλ/νωνίας στην ανεπτυγμένη ευρώπη; Έχετε εμπειρίες ή επικοινωνία με άτομα που έχουν εμπειρίες από αντίστοιχα γεγονότα/συμπεριφορές κτλ από συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες; 
> 
> Ή απλά κάνετε το κλασικό Ελληνικό "Η ελλάδα είναι χάλια σε όλα";
> 
> Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει που έχει ξεφτιλιστεί το off topic στο φόρουμ της βιβο θα ακούμε και ότι να νε σε 1 στα 2 Thread που κοιτάμε;
> 
> θα πρότεινα οι mods να φτιάξουν ένα νήμα "Βρίστε εδώ την βιβο ελεύθερα" αλλά έχουμε ήδη δυο τρία...Γιατί δεν περιορίζουμε τα σχόλια αυτού του είδους εκεί ώστε να αφήσουν τους λίγους που θέλουν να γράψουν για τις εμπιρείες τους με το Cable TV εδώ;


Σωστός.
Κάποιοι μπαίνουν να διαβάσουν κάποιες εντυπώσεις/πληροφορίες που έχουν άμεση σχέση με το θέμα.
Αυτό το πράγμα από κάποιους που έχουν παραδοση στα off topic μήπως θα έπρεπε να βρεθεί τρόπος να περιοριστεί;

----------


## Djore

Εχει παραγίνει το κακό ... Και δεν είναι μόνο για την βιβο ... έχετε μια τάση να μιδενίζεται όλα ... εγώ δηλαδή επι 3 χρόνια που δεν είχα κανένα παράπονο από την βιβο αρχίζω να νομίζω ότι είμαι UFO ... 

YΓ Σήμερα έκανα την πρώτη μου κατηγορία στην ΕΕΤΤ ... νιώθω περίεργα... για να δούμε  τι θα βγεί ...

----------


## nrg_polini

> Εχετε μπερδεψει το video on demand με το video club. 2 διαφορετικες επιχειρησεις.
> Αφου παρακολουθειτε τις εξελιξεις στην Ευρωπη δειτε τι χρεωνουν για το video on demand οι telecoms σημερα.
> 
> Να μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος για το μελλον της Vivodi


Για να δουμε τι γινεται στα Ευρωπας  :Cool: 

http://allyours.virginmedia.com/html...and/index.html

*Movies on demand*

*500 films* at your beck and call. From the latest blockbusters to the cult classics (£1.50 to £3.75 a go.)*Σε ευρω απο 2.20 εως 5.5 ενω για να νοικιασεις μια ταινια στην Αγγλια θελεις περιπου 5.5 Ευρω. Και μιλαμε τωρα συγκριση τιμων Ελλαδα με Αγγλια ετσι; Δηλαδη και φθηνοτερη ειναι η virgin (ex NTL), και ακριβοτερες ειναι οι ταινιες στα βιντεο κλαμπ του ΗΒ και η Αγγλια ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερη χωρα απο την Ελλαδα.

Αυτα για να μη λεμε οτι θελουμε  :Wink: 

ΥΓ. Οι υπαλληλοι της βιβοντι που παραπονιουνται, ας αναρωτηθουν γιατι ολη η 1η σελιδα του subforum της βιβοντι ειναι γεματη με παραπονα  :Wink: 
ΥΓ2. @ BoGe ουτε δυο χρονια δεν ειμαι μελος, πως διαβαζεις 3+ χρονια τα ιδια απο εμενα δε ξερω .
ΥΓ3. Τι εμπειριες να γραφτουν; Ζητημα να υπαρχουν 5 μελη ενεργοποιημενα και απ'οτι βλεπω οι ταχυτητες τους ειναι της ταξης του 1mbps πολυ μακρια των υποσχομενων 20mbps.

----------


## BoGe

> ΥΓ. Οι υπαλληλοι της βιβοντι που παραπονιουνται, ας αναρωτηθουν γιατι ολη η 1η σελιδα του subforum της βιβοντι ειναι γεματη με παραπονα


Πληροφοριακά έχω HOL
Δεν απαγόρευσε πιστεύω κανείς σε κανέναν να πει την γνώμη του.
Αλλά πείτε την γνώμη σας εφόσον έχει σχέση με το θέμα. Και αν δεν βρίσκετε σχετικό θέματα ανοίξτε ένα και εκτονωθείτε.

----------


## nrg_polini

Off Topic





> Πληροφοριακά έχω HOL


Το ΥΓ παει στον Τelecom, τα 2&3 σε σενα  :Wink:

----------


## netlich

> Μάλλον έσυ δεν έχει μπεί


Όντως έχω 5 χρόνια να μπω...

Πριν πέντε χρόνια η υπηρεσίες στην ευρύτερη Αγγλία (όχι Λονδίνο) ήταν ίδιες και χειρότερες για 1 Mbit και μιλάω και για προσωπική ιδιωτική πείρα αλλά και επαγγελματική. 

Αυτή τη στιγμή γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν χώρες που προσφέρουν όντως φτηνότερα υπηρεσίες, γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν και καλύτερα, γνωρίζω όμως και για χειρότερα (και όχι μόνο για Ευρώπη).

Όποιος έχει προσπαθήσει να βγάλει άκρη σε πρόβλημα μέσω Customer Support/Technical Syupport/ και γενικά Service Αγγλία ή Γερμανία θα έχει να πει δυο κουβέντες για το τι σημάινει ψεύτικα χαμόγελα και εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά και τη συμβαίνει πραγματικά όταν πρέπει να διεθετήσεις ένα πρόβλημα ειδικά αν αυτό έχει έστω και μία διαφορετική ιδιαιτερότητα από το norm.

Επίσης αν βάλουμε κάτω το χρόνικο ύπαρξης ιδιωτικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα και στην Ευρώπη νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να είμαστε σχετικά ευχαριστημένοι από την εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων...

Γενικά αν θέλει κάποιος σε ένα διαφορεικό off topic Νημα να συζητήσουμε για το αν η βιβο είναι ή δεν έιναι ευρωπαικού επιπέδου εταιρία ή για το αν χτην υπόλοιπη αναπτυγμένη Ευρώπη μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν τέτοιες υπηρεσίες στην πράξη - θα χαρώ να απαντήσω αλλά σε αυτό το νήμα μάλλον παραμίλησα off topic (απλά πήρα θάρρος από τον sdkir ;-) )



> ΥΓ  το βρίσιμο δεν επιτρέπεται και οι Mods  το εξαφανίζουν,  
> Οσό για το οφφοτοπικ,  είδη μας λένε φασίστες φαντάσου να κάναμε και αυτό που λές


Εννοείς ότι έβρισα κάπου ή απλά το αναφέρεις λόγο του τίτλου του προτεινόμενου νήματος από εμένα; 

Τη δουλειά του mod πολλύ τη λάτρεψαν, τον mod όμως κανείς  :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Πληροφοριακά έχω HOL


Πάει δηλάδη η telle  και η vivo;   :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Όντως έχω 5 χρόνια να μπω...
> 
> Πριν πέντε χρόνια η υπηρεσίες στην ευρύτερη Αγγλία (όχι Λονδίνο) ήταν ίδιες και χειρότερες για 1 Mbit και μιλάω και για προσωπική ιδιωτική πείρα αλλά και επαγγελματική. 
> 
> Αυτή τη στιγμή γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν χώρες που προσφέρουν όντως φτηνότερα υπηρεσίες, γνωρίζω ότι υπάρχουν και καλύτερα, γνωρίζω όμως και για χειρότερα (και όχι μόνο για Ευρώπη).
> 
> Όποιος έχει προσπαθήσει να βγάλει άκρη σε πρόβλημα μέσω Customer Support/Technical Syupport/ και γενικά Service Αγγλία ή Γερμανία θα έχει να πει δυο κουβέντες για το τι σημάινει ψεύτικα χαμόγελα και εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά και τη συμβαίνει πραγματικά όταν πρέπει να διεθετήσεις ένα πρόβλημα ειδικά αν αυτό έχει έστω και μία διαφορετική ιδιαιτερότητα από το norm.
> 
> Επίσης αν βάλουμε κάτω το χρόνικο ύπαρξης ιδιωτικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα και στην Ευρώπη νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να είμαστε σχετικά ευχαριστημένοι από την εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων...
> ...


Αυτό λέω και εγώ μερικές φορές αν βάλεις το χρόνικο   της υπάρξης adsl  εξώ και εδώ,  μια χαρά είμαστε,  αλλά όταν είναι για πχ τον ΟΤΕ όλοι φωνάζουν,  απο την αλλή η vivodi  ή πχ η bullfrog  θα είχε μεγάλα προβλήματα με την ofcom


Ναι ξέρω,  dirty job  but someone has to do it  :Razz:

----------


## BoGe

> Πάει δηλάδη η telle  και η vivo;


Με έχουν πει υπάλληλο της telle...
Με έχουν πει υπάλληλο/φερέφωνο ή κάπως έτσι της Vivo
Έρχεται η ώρα που θα με πουν υπάλληλο και της HOL.
Μακάρι να είχα τόση ζήτηση στην πράξη.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> ΥΓ3. Τι εμπειριες να γραφτουν; Ζητημα να υπαρχουν 5 μελη ενεργοποιημενα και απ'οτι βλεπω οι ταχυτητες τους ειναι της ταξης του 1mbps πολυ μακρια των υποσχομενων 20mbps.


Μα σάμπως αφήνετε κανέναν να γράψει 2 κουβέντες. Εδώ η evi21 έχει πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή, και δεν την έχει πάρει κανείς χαμπάρι, γιατί πλακώσανε όλοι οι Vivodi haters να γράψουν ότι τους κατεβαίνει. Έλεος πια, δεν γουστάρετε Vivodi, το καταλάβαμε. Σπάστε τώρα!
Και μη λέμε και ότι μας κατεβαίνει στο brain. 3-4 είναι όλο κι όλο τα μέλη που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, δεκτό, αλλά αν εξαρέσεις την evi21, μια χαρά πάει η γραμμή τους. Κατεβάζουν με ταχύτητες από 9mbps έως 13-14mbps. Αν εσύ θες να βλέπεις 1mbps σε όλους, πάσο.

----------


## sdikr

> Με έχουν πει υπάλληλο της telle...
> Με έχουν πει υπάλληλο/φερέφωνο ή κάπως έτσι της Vivo
> Έρχεται η ώρα που θα με πουν υπάλληλο και της HOL.
> Μακάρι να είχα τόση ζήτηση στην πράξη.


Αφου δεν έχεις πλέον viviodi  γιατί γράφεις σε νήματα της vivodi  
(Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις το πείραγμα,  αλλίως πες μου να το διαγράψω)

----------


## nrg_polini

> Όντως έχω 5 χρόνια να μπω...
> 
> Πριν πέντε χρόνια η υπηρεσίες στην ευρύτερη Αγγλία (όχι Λονδίνο) ήταν ίδιες και χειρότερες για 1 Mbit και μιλάω και για προσωπική ιδιωτική πείρα αλλά και επαγγελματική.


Πριν 5 χρονια οι ταχυτητες ηταν απο 600kbps μεχρι 1-2mbps και τουλαχιστον στην NTL που εχω τα τελευταια 5 χρονια δεν εχω να της πω τιποτα, παντα full ταχυτητες (τωρα οχι ακριβως full λογω TS  :Sad:  )




> Όποιος έχει προσπαθήσει να βγάλει άκρη σε πρόβλημα μέσω Customer Support/Technical Syupport/ και γενικά Service Αγγλία ή Γερμανία θα έχει να πει δυο κουβέντες για το τι σημάινει ψεύτικα χαμόγελα και εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά και τη συμβαίνει πραγματικά όταν πρέπει να διεθετήσεις ένα πρόβλημα ειδικά αν αυτό έχει έστω και μία διαφορετική ιδιαιτερότητα από το norm.


Το οτι οι απλοι agents ξερουν τα πολυ βασικα, ειναι γνωστο και θεμιτο. Ομως, οταν καλεσω στο cc της NTL και ο agent δεν γνωριζει για τι πραγμα του μιλαω ξερεις τι θα μου πει; " Just a second sir while i pass you to a second level technician" , αν και με αυτον δε βγαλω ακρη θα παω ακομα πιο ψηλα. Στην Ελλαδα παρα παρα παρα πολυ δυσκολα θα φτασεις εστω και σε 2nd level τεχνικο και αυτο θα γινει μονο αν αρχισεις να στελνεις επιστολες .




> Επίσης αν βάλουμε κάτω το χρόνικο ύπαρξης ιδιωτικών υπηρεσιών στην Ελλάδα και στην Ευρώπη νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να είμαστε σχετικά ευχαριστημένοι από την εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων...


Αν εννοεις LLU *ισως* να εχεις δικιο, τουλαχιστον για την αγορα της Αγγλιας που παρακολουθω τα τελευταια χρονια. Οντως ειχαμε μια εκρηξη στο broadband στην Ελλαδα το τελευταιο 6μηνο, αλλα μπορουν να δωσουν αυτα που υποσχονται; Γι'αυτο λεω *ισως* να εχεις δικιο.  Αν ομως εννοεις πραγματικα ιδιοκτηκτο, τοτε δεν εχεις δικιο γιατι δεν εχουμε κανενα ιδιοκτηκτο δικτυο (απο ακρη σε ακρη).




> Αφου δεν έχεις πλέον viviodi γιατί γράφεις σε νήματα της vivodi


Καλη ερωτηση, γιατι τοσο καιρο που ειχε βιβο με ρωτουσε εμενα γιατι απανταω...

----------


## netlich

> Για να δουμε τι γινεται στα Ευρωπας 
> 
> http://allyours.virginmedia.com/html...and/index.html
> 
> *Movies on demand*
> 
> *500 films* at your beck and call. From the latest blockbusters to the cult classics (£1.50 to £3.75 a go.)*Σε ευρω απο 2.20 εως 5.5 ενω για να νοικιασεις μια ταινια στην Αγγλια θελεις περιπου 5.5 Ευρω. Και μιλαμε τωρα συγκριση τιμων Ελλαδα με Αγγλια ετσι; Δηλαδη και φθηνοτερη ειναι η virgin (ex NTL), και ακριβοτερες ειναι οι ταινιες στα βιντεο κλαμπ του ΗΒ και η Αγγλια ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερη χωρα απο την Ελλαδα.
> 
> Αυτα για να μη λεμε οτι θελουμε 
> ...


Virgin έ; 
Για να δούμε όντως:
(Kοίτα ημερομηνίες στα forum)
 (πιτάρισμα) http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/s...d.php?t=564164
 (customer support) http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/s...d.php?t=569676
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/s...3&page=1&pp=25

και για να γελάσουμε:
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/s...d.php?t=568533

Και εκεί υπάρχουν οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι υπάλληλοι!

Παιδιά ας μην υπερβάλουμε...Σαν χώρα ναι είμαστε πίσω αλλά θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε (ή μάλλον θέλουνε δεν θέλουνε) το κενό μικραίνει...Κουράγιο θέλει και υπομονή...Μην ισοπεδώνουμε τα πάντα γιατί τότε δνε θα στεριώσει τίποτα...

EDIT:
οσο για την τότε NTL που λέει και ο φίλος απο πάνω έχω να σου πω τα εξής και αν θες με πιστέυεις:
a) Σχεδόν δύο χρόνια έπαιζε το σπίτι μου σε 1 Mbit ενώ πλήρωνα 512 (να ναι καλά ο συγκάτοικος που hack-αρε το λογαριασμό μου)
b) Τεχνικός NTL #1: "Μήπως ξέρεται το IP του κέντρου μας να κάνω μερικά τεστ;"
c) Τεχνικός #2 αφού έχουμε 1 μήνα αναμονής και 3 δηλώμενες βλάβες - καθόλου ιντερνετ - το μοντεμ ακι το PC να παίζουν μια χαρά και να μην υπάρχει φωτάκι συνδεσης :"Τελικά βρέθηκε το πρόβλημα; Δεν πειράξετε τίποτα καλώδφια σε ένα κοτί έξω ε; Όχι έ; Ε Μαλλον σας ξεσυνδέσαμε εμείς κατα λάθος όταν συνδέσαμε το δίπλα σπίτι για αυτό δεν ανάβει το λαμπάκι είχατε δίκιο οτι δεν ήταν δικό σας πρόβλημα..."

ΑΥΤΟΛΕΞΙ! Αυτα....Αν θέλεται τα πιστέυετε

----------


## sdikr

> Μα σάμπως αφήνετε κανέναν να γράψει 2 κουβέντες. Εδώ η evi21 έχει πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή, και δεν την έχει πάρει κανείς χαμπάρι, γιατί πλακώσανε όλοι οι Vivodi haters να γράψουν ότι τους κατεβαίνει. Έλεος πια, δεν γουστάρετε Vivodi, το καταλάβαμε. Σπάστε τώρα!
> Και μη λέμε και ότι μας κατεβαίνει στο brain. 3-4 είναι όλο κι όλο τα μέλη που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί, δεκτό, αλλά αν εξαρέσεις την evi21, μια χαρά πάει η γραμμή τους. Κατεβάζουν με ταχύτητες από 9mbps έως 13-14mbps. Αν εσύ θες να βλέπεις 1mbps σε όλους, πάσο.



http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94539
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90253

Οτι θέλουμε βλέπουμε.......  :Whistle:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94539
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90253
> 
> Οτι θέλουμε βλέπουμε.......


Αγαπητέ, γράφω στο thread του cable, και αναφέρομαι ξεκάθαρα στους ενεργοποιημένους του cabletv (εκτός και αν νομίζετε πλέον ότι γενικά οι ενεργοποιημένοι της Βιβο είναι 4-5).
Και κλείνοντας με παρόμοιο τροπο: Ότι θέλουμε βλέπουμε...  :Whistle:

----------


## BoGe

> Αφου δεν έχεις πλέον viviodi  γιατί γράφεις σε νήματα της vivodi  
> (Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις το πείραγμα,  αλλίως πες μου να το διαγράψω)


Στο συγκεκριμένο, μιας και αυτό στάθηκε η αφορμή, δεν έγραψα εντυπώσεις/κρητική, μπαίνω για να διαβάσω εντυπώσεις, ότι λέει ο τίτλος δηλαδή, και έγραψα ότι με ενοχλεί να διαβάζω off topic, που προέρχονται συνήθως από τα ίδια άτομα.
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα νήματα της Vivo όπως πολύ εύκολα μπορείς να διαπιστώσες πλέον έχω σχεδόν σταματήσει να γράφω, και ένας από τους λόγους είναι ο παραπάνω.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Virgin έ; 
> Για να δούμε όντως:
> (Kοίτα ημερομηνίες στα forum)
>  (πιτάρισμα) http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/s...d.php?t=564164
>  (customer support) http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/s...d.php?t=569676
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/s...3&page=1&pp=25
> 
> και για να γελάσουμε:
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/s...d.php?t=568533
> ...


Το μονο που θα δεχτω ειναι το cc το οποιο μεχρι πριν δυο χρονια ηταν για τα μπαζα. Εχει δυο χρονια που πραγματικα εχουν ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΕΙ πολλα χρηματα σε αυτο το θεμα. Πιταρισματα κτλ συμβαινουν παντου, το θεμα ειναι να μην ειναι ο κανονας.

Γενικα για την virgin το καταλληλοτερο φορουμ ειναι www.cableforum.co.uk οπου υπαρχουν υπαλληλοι της virgin ΤΟ ΔΗΛΩΝΟΥΝ ξεκαθαρα και βοηθανε και τον κοσμο. Οχι σαν κατι ανθρωπαρια εδω μεσα...  :Wink: 

btw το λινκ που δειχνεις δεν ειναι πιταρισμα, τεχνικο προβλημα ειναι καθως απ'οτι λενε εχουν συχνα disconnections. Και το αλλο που ειναι για να γελασουμε εγω πως νομιζεις δινω £7.5 για 10mbps;  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αγαπητέ, γράφω στο thread του cable, και αναφέρομαι ξεκάθαρα στους ενεργοποιημένους του cabletv (εκτός και αν νομίζετε πλέον ότι γενικά οι ενεργοποιημένοι της Βιβο είναι 4-5).
> Και κλείνοντας με παρόμοιο τροπο: Ότι θέλουμε βλέπουμε...


Είναι ή δεν είναι της vivodi,  όχι δηλάδη για να ξέρω   :Wink: 




> Στο συγκεκριμένο, μιας και αυτό στάθηκε η αφορμή, δεν έγραψα εντυπώσεις/κρητική, μπαίνω για να διαβάσω εντυπώσεις, ότι λέει ο τίτλος δηλαδή, και έγραψα ότι με ενοχλεί να διαβάζω off topic, που προέρχονται συνήθως από τα ίδια άτομα.
> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα νήματα της Vivo όπως πολύ εύκολα μπορείς να διαπιστώσες πλέον έχω σχεδόν σταματήσει να γράφω, και ένας από τους λόγους είναι ο παραπάνω.



Ναι στα offtopic συμφώνω,  αλλά  υπάρχουν και αυτά,  όριστε το κάνουμε και εμείς,  ή για να μην σε χαλάω το κάνω και εγώ

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Είναι ή δεν είναι της vivodi,  όχι δηλάδη για να ξέρω


δεν καταλαβαίνω τί εννοείς.
Αναφέρθηκα ξεκάθαρα στους ελάχιστους ενεργοποιημένους του *cableTV*. Το ότι η Βιβο έχει και προβληματικές συνδέσεις είναι γεγονός. Ποιος το αμφισβητεί. Όπως είναι γεγονός ότι και οι άλλες εταιρίες έχουν μπόλικες προβληματικές συνδέσεις. Όπως, επίσης, είναι γεγονός ότι και πάρα πολλές συνδέσεις της Βίβο παίζουν μια χαρά (προσωπική εμπειρία σχεδόν 3 χρόνων). Ούτε πρέπει να εκθειάζουμε, αλλά πολύ περισσότερο, ούτε να μηδενίζουμε.
Και δυστυχώς, ο μηδενισμός είναι πολύ της μόδας στο φόρουμ της Vivodi.  :Whistle:  
Και για να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου, μη βιαστεί να με χαρακτηρίσει κανένας δάκτυλο/υπάλληλο/CEO της Vivodi. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι 2 μήνες σε "αναμονή" για cableTV. Μεγάλη απογοήτευση και εκνευρισμός από την στάση της εταιρίας στο θέμα αυτό. Και το εκφράζω με κάθε ευκαιρία. Αυτό όμως δεν μηδενίζει σε καμιά περίπτωση τις καλές υπηρεσίες που μου προσφέρει εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Κάτι που με μεγάλη ευκολία το κάνουν ορισμένοι offtopic-αδες.  :Thinking:

----------


## Telecom

> Για να δουμε τι γινεται στα Ευρωπας 
> 
> http://allyours.virginmedia.com/html...and/index.html
> 
> *Movies on demand*
> *500 films* at your beck and call. From the latest blockbusters to the cult classics (£1.50 to £3.75 a go.)*Σε ευρω απο 2.20 εως 5.5 ενω για να νοικιασεις μια ταινια στην Αγγλια θελεις περιπου 5.5 Ευρω. Και μιλαμε τωρα συγκριση τιμων Ελλαδα με Αγγλια ετσι; Δηλαδη και φθηνοτερη ειναι η virgin (ex NTL), και ακριβοτερες ειναι οι ταινιες στα βιντεο κλαμπ του ΗΒ και η Αγγλια ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερη χωρα απο την Ελλαδα.
> 
> Αυτα για να μη λεμε οτι θελουμε 
> 
> ΥΓ. Οι υπαλληλοι της βιβοντι που παραπονιουνται, ας αναρωτηθουν γιατι ολη η 1η σελιδα του subforum της βιβοντι ειναι γεματη με παραπονα


Ναι,οσοι μιλανε υπερ της vivodi ειναι υπαλληλοι της  :ROFL:  
Παραπονα υπαρχουν σε ολα τα φορουμς και για ολες τις εταιριες.
Η συγκριση ομως που κανεις με την NTL δεν ειναι σωστη, γιατι
1) Η βιβλιοθηκη video on demand της ΝΤL δεν περιλαμβανει ερωτικες ταινιες (5,99 ευρω στην vivodi κοστιζουν οι ερωτικες)
2) Μιλαμε για το video on demand,οχι για τα video club.To VOD θα πρεπει να συγκρινεις.Διαφορετικα θα πρεπει να λαβεις υποψη και τα εξοδα λειτουργιας (φοροι,πνευματικα διακαιωματα στις εταιριες παραγωγης κτλ.) που πληρωνουν τα video club στην Ελλάδα και στην Αγγλια
3) Δεν εχεις κοιταξει καθολου τις υπολοιπες ευρωπαϊκες χωρες (video on demand & triple play) ωστε να υπολογισεις ενα μεσο ορο
4)Απ' όσο βλέπω οι ταινίες της vivodi ξεκινουν απο 0 ευρω (ντοκιμαντερ), 1,99 ευρω ολες οι ταινιες εκτος απο τις πρωτης προβολης (4,99 ευρω)
5) Στην ελευθερη τηλεπικοινωνιακη αγορα της Ελλαδας μπορεις να περιμενεις μερικους μηνες ακομα να σε συνδεσουν στο llu της forthnet

----------


## nrg_polini

> Αυτό όμως δεν μηδενίζει σε καμιά περίπτωση τις καλές υπηρεσίες που μου προσφέρει εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Κάτι που με μεγάλη ευκολία το κάνουν ορισμένοι offtopic-αδες.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10751

Αυτο ειναι στον 11/2004, δηλαδη λιγοτερο απο 3 χρονια πριν  :Wink: 

Ενας offtopakias.




> Ναι,οσοι μιλανε υπερ της vivodi ειναι υπαλληλοι της
> Παραπονα υπαρχουν σε ολα τα φορουμς και για ολες τις εταιριες.
> Η συγκριση ομως που κανεις με την NTL δεν ειναι σωστη, γιατι
> 1) Η βιβλιοθηκη video on demand της ΝΤL δεν περιλαμβανει ερωτικες ταινιες (5,99 ευρω στην vivodi κοστιζουν οι ερωτικες)
> 2) Μιλαμε για το video on demand,οχι για τα video club.To VOD θα πρεπει να συγκρινεις.Διαφορετικα θα πρεπει να λαβεις υποψη και τα εξοδα λειτουργιας (φοροι,πνευματικα διακαιωματα στις εταιριες παραγωγης κτλ.) που πληρωνουν τα video club στην Ελλάδα και στην Αγγλια
> 3) Δεν εχεις κοιταξει καθολου τις υπολοιπες ευρωπαϊκες χωρες (video on demand & triple play) ωστε να υπολογισεις ενα μεσο ορο
> 4)Απ' όσο βλέπω οι ταινίες της vivodi ξεκινουν απο 0 ευρω (ντοκιμαντερ), 1,99 ευρω ολες οι ταινιες εκτος απο τις πρωτης προβολης (4,99 ευρω)
> 5) Στην ελευθερη τηλεπικοινωνιακη αγορα της Ελλαδας μπορεις να περιμενεις μερικους μηνες ακομα να σε συνδεσουν στο llu της forthnet




1) Δεν ειμαι βεβαιος αν περιλαμβανει τσοντες καθως δεν εχω TV απο τη Virgin, αλλα πιστευω οτι εχει και τετοια.
2) Συγκρινα τα κοστη των vod της virgin και της vivodi (ελπιζω να μη παρακολουθει κανενας δικηγορος της virgin) και παραλληλα το ποσο κοστιζει η ενοικιαση της ταινιας στο βιντεο κλαμπ ωστε να εχουμε σφαιρικη αποψη
3) Δεν γνωριζω τι γινεται στις αλλες χωρες γιατι δεν ζω εκει. Αν εσυ ξερεις πες μας.
4) Ε τωρα πλακα μας κανεις ετσι; Θεωρεις τα ντοκιμαντερ ταινιες; Και η virgin δινει τα ντοκιμαντερ free.
5) Ευτυχως ειμαι στην Αγγλια αλλιως θα τους ειχα ξεσκισει στις καταγγελιες. Ειμαι ομως βεβαιος οτι θα ενεργοποιηθω πολυ γρηγοροτερα απ'οτι θα με ενεργοποιουσε η βιβοντι.

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι,οσοι μιλανε υπερ της vivodi ειναι υπαλληλοι της  
> Παραπονα υπαρχουν σε ολα τα φορουμς και για ολες τις εταιριες.
> Η συγκριση ομως που κανεις με την NTL δεν ειναι σωστη, γιατι
> 1) Η βιβλιοθηκη video on demand της ΝΤL δεν περιλαμβανει ερωτικες ταινιες (5,99 ευρω στην vivodi κοστιζουν οι ερωτικες)
> * 2) Μιλαμε για το video on demand,οχι για τα video club.To VOD θα πρεπει να συγκρινεις.Διαφορετικα θα πρεπει να λαβεις υποψη και τα εξοδα λειτουργιας (φοροι,πνευματικα διακαιωματα στις εταιριες παραγωγης κτλ.) που πληρωνουν τα video club στην Ελλάδα και στην Αγγλια*
> 3) Δεν εχεις κοιταξει καθολου τις υπολοιπες ευρωπαϊκες χωρες (video on demand & triple play) ωστε να υπολογισεις ενα μεσο ορο
> 4)Απ' όσο βλέπω οι ταινίες της vivodi ξεκινουν απο 0 ευρω (ντοκιμαντερ), 1,99 ευρω ολες οι ταινιες εκτος απο τις πρωτης προβολης (4,99 ευρω)
> 5) Στην ελευθερη τηλεπικοινωνιακη αγορα της Ελλαδας μπορεις να περιμενεις μερικους μηνες ακομα να σε συνδεσουν στο llu της forthnet


εως 2 ευρώ στο video club,    αυτοι γιατί μονο τόσο,  όσο για τις ερωτικές,  ορίστε βρηκάμε το γιατί χρεώνουν τόσο,  αφου τις φιάχνουν μόνοι τους  (ναι ξέρω τραβηγμένο αλλά ημαρτον πια) 

5)  γιατί στο llu της vivodi   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10751
> 
> Αυτο ειναι στον 11/2004, δηλαδη λιγοτερο απο 3 χρονια πριν 
> 
> Ενας offtopakias.


Μα καλά, μου φέρνεις 1 περίπτωση κακή και περιμένεις να σου πω "ναι, όλες οι συνδέσεις τις Vivodi είναι μάπα"? Δλδ θέλεις να σου φέρνω και γω μια καλή σύνδεση για κάθε κακή που βρίσκεις, για να δούμε που θα μας βγάλει? Και μετά φταίω εγώ που μιλάω για μηδενισμό.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> εως 2 ευρώ στο video club,    αυτοι γιατί μονο τόσο,  όσο για τις ερωτικές,  ορίστε βρηκάμε το γιατί χρεώνουν τόσο,  αφου τις φιάχνουν μόνοι τους  (ναι ξέρω τραβηγμένο αλλά ημαρτον πια)


2 μήνες στην αναμονή για cableTV, εμένα πότε θα με βγάλουν σε dvd?  :Laughing:

----------


## netlich

Ρε φίλε Telecom εσύ έχεις τη σύνδεση με cableTV ενεργοποιημένη;

Τις τιμές για τις ταινίες που τις είδες και τις έχασα εγώ;;;

----------


## Telecom

> Ρε φίλε Telecom εσύ έχεις τη σύνδεση με cableTV ενεργοποιημένη;
> 
> Τις τιμές για τις ταινίες που τις είδες και τις έχασα εγώ;;;


Στα προηγουμενα μηνυματα απο την evi21

----------


## nrg_polini

> Μα καλά, μου φέρνεις 1 περίπτωση κακή και περιμένεις να σου πω "ναι, όλες οι συνδέσεις τις Vivodi είναι μάπα"? Δλδ θέλεις να σου φέρνω και γω μια καλή σύνδεση για κάθε κακή που βρίσκεις, για να δούμε που θα μας βγάλει? Και μετά φταίω εγώ που μιλάω για μηδενισμό.


Απλα επειδη ειπες οτι 3 χρονια οι υπηρεσιες της ειναι αριστες. Για πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα πρακτικα δεν ειχες ιντερνετ.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Απλα επειδη ειπες οτι 3 χρονια οι υπηρεσιες της ειναι αριστες. Για πολυ μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα πρακτικα δεν ειχες ιντερνετ.


Μίλησα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, οι υπηρεσίες που *μου* έδινε αυτά τα 3 χρόνια.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Μίλησα σε προσωπικό επίπεδο, οι υπηρεσίες που *μου* έδινε αυτά τα 3 χρόνια.


Δηλαδη εσυ δεν ειχες προβλημα εκεινη την εποχη; Παιζει να εισαι και ο μοναδικος.

----------


## Telecom

> εως 2 ευρώ στο video club,    αυτοι γιατί μονο τόσο,  όσο για τις ερωτικές,  ορίστε βρηκάμε το γιατί χρεώνουν τόσο,  αφου τις φιάχνουν μόνοι τους  (ναι ξέρω τραβηγμένο αλλά ημαρτον πια) 
> 
> 5)  γιατί στο llu της vivodi


Λογικα οι ερωτικες ταινιες χρεωνονται πιο ακριβα γιατι 'πουλανε' περισσοτερο ενω δεν αποφασιζει καποιος να νοικιασει ταινια adult απο το video club της γειτονιας  :ROFL:  Ναι ξερω τι θα πειτε ...  στο internet βρισκεις δωρεαν 'υλικο'  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
5)Ναι,σωστα...  :Sad:

----------


## akaloith

παιδια το ξεσκισατε το τοπικ. εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!
φτανει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
φυσικα δεν αναφερομαι μονο στους τελευταιους αλλα στις τελευταιες 4 σελιδες που γραφετε οτι να ναι

----------


## Djore

> Δηλαδη εσυ δεν ειχες προβλημα εκεινη την εποχη; Παιζει να εισαι και ο μοναδικος.


Είχε πρόβλημα ... όλοι είχαμε πρόβλημα αλλά κανείς δεν πλέρωσε όσο είχαμε το πρόβλημά ή μας αποζημίωσε με δωρεάν μήνες .. 
Όταν όλα τα χρόνια είσαι ικανοποιημένος την περίοδο μέχρι το τέλος Ιανουαρίου του 2005 την ξεχάσαμε ... εγώ είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από τις υπηρεσίες ( δεν δουλεύω στην βιβοτι ... απλώς ένας ικανοποιημένος πελάτης ... που τους έκανε καταγγελία χθες ...τέτοιους πελάτες να έχουν ... Το πρόβλημα της βιβοτι δεν είναι οι υπηρεσίας αλλά το κάκιστο managment που δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται ...

Και αν μπορείτε δώστε ένα τέλος ή συνεχίστε με pm

----------


## aris60

> Συνδέθηκε η γραμή. Πείτε μου τι τεστ θέλετε να κάνω


Καλημερα φιλε μου αν εχεις χρονο για να αποφυγουμε τα γραπτα, και εχεις διαθεση για ενημερωση να καλεσω στο chat room 3 φιλους που περιμενιουν να συνδεθουν  ενοειτε και εγω.www.skypecasts.com ειμαι ο ATHENS GREECE ARIS ενημερωσε μου την πιθανη ωρα και ημερα που μπορεις να μας ενημερωσης. :Worthy:

----------


## aris60

> άντε καλώς σας βρήκα παίδες!!!! έχω κάνει κι εγω αίτηση για cable tv από 29/3!! έχει ο Θεός πότε με το καλό θα συνδεθώ... βέβαια ειναι νέα γραμμή. αυτο δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλό ή κακό αλλα εγω το αναφέρω.
> Ο κόμβος της Νέας Σμύρνης μήπως ξέρει κανείς που ειναι? αν και κατι μου λεει ότι θα ειμαι αρκετά μακρια μιας και το σπίτι ειναι σύνορα Ανω Νέας Σμύρνης και Αγίο Δημήτριο..
> 
> μια ακόμα ερωτηση..... το attenuation πως μπορώ να το δω? και πως υπολογίζω την απόσταση από τον κόμβο??
> 
> thanks in advance!


Καλημερα και εγω την ιδια μερα εκανα στο τσακ δηλαδη,ενημερωσε οταν συνδεθης. :One thumb up:

----------


## pstr

Off Topic


		Ορίστε τι κάνετε με τα off-topic. Ο aris59 διάβασε μόνο το πρώτο μήνυμα του mms και πήγε κατευθείαν στη τελευταία σελίδα για ερώτηση...

----------


## aroutis

> Δηλαδη εσυ δεν ειχες προβλημα εκεινη την εποχη; Παιζει να εισαι και ο μοναδικος.


Παίζει να εχεις μεγάλο λάθος...

Οσοι είχαν static δεν είχαν πρακτικά κανένα πρόβλημα. 

Προσωπικά (έχω static από καταβολής) δεν είχα πρόβλημα παρά για ακριβώς μία εβδομάδα. 

Απο κεί και πέρα δεν είχα πρόβλημα σε σημείο να μου ζητανε στοιχεία γιατι απλά δε με πιστεύαν οταν το έλεγα.

----------


## Dionisisp

Καλησπέρα σας καινούργιος σε αυτό το Forum και σε λίγο δηλαδή σε ένα μήνα θα είμαι και εγώ συνδρομητής CableTv. 

Me αυτά που διάβασα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με την επιλογή μου. 

Κατά τ' άλλα είμαι ευχαριστημένος ο καταναλωτής όχι απολύτως αλλά πολύ περισσότερο από ΟΤΕ.

2 Ανέκδοτα τα ξέρετε αλλά ταιράζουν με την περίσταση.

1ο : Τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά ΔΕΗ;

2ο : Τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά ΟΤΕ;

----------


## Dionisisp

> 1ο : Τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά ΔΕΗ;
> 
> 2ο : Τι σημαίνουν τα αρχικά ΟΤΕ;


Απαντήσεις :

1ο : Δεν έχουμε ηλεκτρικό.

2ο : Ούτε τηλέφωνο έχουμε.

----------


## A_gamer

> Απαντήσεις :
> 
> 1ο : Δεν έχουμε ηλεκτρικό.
> 
> 2ο : Ούτε τηλέφωνο έχουμε.


Βιάστηκες.Έπρεπε να περιμένεις μερικά λεπτά για να δεις ποιος θα απαντούσε και μετά να έλεγες τις απαντήσεις.

----------


## Dionisisp

> Βιάστηκες.Έπρεπε να περιμένεις μερικά λεπτά για να δεις ποιος θα απαντούσε και μετά να έλεγες τις απαντήσεις.


Πιο πολύ τα έγραψα για την πλάκα επειδή μιλάμε για Vivodi εδώ και στον ΟΤΕ ούτε που σκέφτονται να δώσουν τόσο χαμηλές τιμές. 

31 Ευρώ με Ίντερνετ σε κάποια καλή ταχύτητα δεν εξετάζω ποια με δωρεάν τηλέφωνα προς όλη την Ελλάδα στον ΟΤΕ αν το πεις αυτό θα νομίζουν ότι μιλάς κινέζικα.

Συν πιστεύω ότι είναι τόσο παλιά που τα ξέρουν όλοι.

----------


## A_gamer

Dionisisp, δε νομίζω να μείνεις ευχαριστημένος για πολύ ακόμα.Λες ότι θα είσαι συνδρομητής σε ένα μήνα, πιο πιθανό όμως μου φαίνεται να τραβήξει 3-4 μήνες.ΑΝ ενεργοποιηθείς. :Wink:

----------


## netlich

Και για να προσπαθήσουμε να ξαναγυρίσουμε στο θέμα...
Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι το προηγούμενο μήνα πάγωσαν οι ενεργοποιήσεις cableTV; Τους 10 ενεργοποιηημένους τους περάσαμε εδώ στο φόρουμ;

Παιδιά μην ντρέπεστε δεν θα σας δαγκώσουμε μιλήστε...Κανενας ενεργοποιημένος;

----------


## Dionisisp

> Dionisisp, δε νομίζω να μείνεις ευχαριστημένος για πολύ ακόμα.Λες ότι θα είσαι συνδρομητής σε ένα μήνα, πιο πιθανό όμως μου φαίνεται να τραβήξει 3-4 μήνες.ΑΝ ενεργοποιηθείς.


Τα λέμε σε έναν μήνα. Εδώ θα είμαι όταν συνδεθώ ή όχι να τα πούμε.

Όταν πρωτοέβαλα Ίντερνετ γιατί είμαι συνδρομητής από τότε που μπήκε το adsl και όχι πριν μου είπαν ότι θα πάρει 20 μέρες να μου βάλουν adsl γιατί ήμουνα μέσω γραμμής ΟΤΕ και σε 2 μέρες μην σου πω και νωρίτερα μπήκα.

Χτες τους τηλεφώνησα και μου είπαν πότε πήγαν οι ετήσεις και ότι σε 40 εργάσιμες ημέρες 2 μήνες περίπου ημερολογιακά θα μπει.

Περιμένω και θα δω. Τα λέμε τότε.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Dionisisp, κράτα μικρό καλάθι καλύτερα... Εγώ είμαι ήδη 2+ μήνες...

----------


## valen01

Dionisisp μην σε απογοητεύσουμε αλλα νομίζω στο αρχικό σου post οτι έχει και τρίτο ανέκδοτο πέραν του τι σημείναι ΔΕΗ και τι ΟΤΕ. 

Σε ένα μήνα θα ανακαλύψεις ποιο ήταν το τρίτο ανέκδοτο αν και προσωπικά στο απεύχομαι και μακάρι να ενεργοποιηθείς και πιο γρήγορα. Αν κρίνω απο την προιστορία που αναφέρεις οτι έχεις με τις συνδέσεις τότε ..... θα ήθελα να πάμε να παίξουμε ένα JOKER παρέα

----------


## Gkantemosauros

> Τα λέμε σε έναν μήνα. Εδώ θα είμαι όταν συνδεθώ ή όχι να τα πούμε.
> ...
> Χτες τους τηλεφώνησα και μου είπαν πότε πήγαν οι ετήσεις και ότι σε 40 εργάσιμες ημέρες 2 μήνες περίπου ημερολογιακά θα μπει.
> 
> Περιμένω και θα δω. Τα λέμε τότε.


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
Το άλλο με τον Τοτό το ξέρετε;;;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

sorry αλλά μάλλον δεν έχεις παρακολουθήσει το thread απο την αρχή... αφιέρωσε λίγο χρόνο στο να διαβάσεις τις εμπειρίες των υπολοίπων... θα αλλάξεις γνώμη για πολλά... και γω πρώην "παθών" της vivodi είμαι...

----------


## alexopth69

Εγώ που λέω οτι μέσα Ιουνίου θα έχω CableTV είμαι υπεραισιόδοξος άραγε;...

----------


## gmk7

Καποιοι απο το "team" του adslgr και ειδικα οι mods αντι να κοιταξουν να συμαζεψουν τα topics και τα μηνυματα των οποιων τα 9/10 ειναι off topic με οτι κατεβει του καθενος ειτε για να τα ριχνει σε εναν παροχο χωρις ο ιδιος να εχει βεβαιωθει για υπηρεσιες - Β/W,παρα μονο ισως αν εχει ακουσει κατι απο καποιον και αν αυτο αληθευει...Αυτο δε βοηθαει αυτους που θελουν να μαθουν πραγματικα για καθε νεα προσφερομενη υπηρεσια απο οποιονδηποτε παροχο την οποια ισως να θελουν να βαλουν.
Οσο για σενα sdikr που εχεις και μια σημαντικη θεση εδω περα,καλα θα κανεις να μην παριστανεις το δικηγορο του διαβολου μονο στους παροχους και οποτε το θεμα παει στον οτε να αλλαζεις σταση,οκ?Καποιοι εδω μεσα στο φορουμ,πως θα το κανουμε,δε μπορειτε να αλλαξετε τη γνωμη σε υγειως σκεπτομενους και χωρις σκοπιμοτητες ανθρωπους...
Για οποιον θελει να μαθει σχετικα με το cable tv που μου χει ηδη ενεργοποιηθει,ας ψαξει τα τελευταια μηνυματα μου,γιατι απο δω μεσα που να βγαλει κανεις ακρη...
Συγνωμη για το off  topic αλλα δε μπορουσα να μη τα πω με αυτα που διαβαζω και βλεπω.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## mpregos

σωστος ο gmk7 

τις 3 τελευταιες σελιδες,που διαβασα είναι τελείως άσχετες με την επικεφαλιδα.Και σαν απλό μέλος του φορουμ,που έχω κάνει αίτηση για cable και θέλω να δω εντυπωσεις, μου είναι βαρετο κουραστικο και τελειως άχρηστο το thread.
Δεν μπορεί να γράφει ο καθένας ότι θέλει κ όπου θέλει.Κάπου κάπου θέλει και ραβδο.
Η δημοκρατία θέλει και χαληνάρια. 
Κάντε κάτι mod.
Φιλικά

----------


## evi21

Από οτι φαινεται μου το φτιαξαν σημερα

Το vood κλειδωσε στα: DSL Speed:  	1023/14022kbps

Nεο test από http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/

click START to re-test
03/05/2007 17:21:15
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 524.33Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 7.50Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Νεο test

click START to re-test
03/05/2007 20:19:11
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 349.21Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 11.72Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

----------


## netlich

Η τηλεόραση έφτιαξε; Αν θυμάμε καλά σου έπαιζε κυριολεκτικά καρε καρέ;

Το τηλέφωνο κανονικά έτσι; Προβλήματα του στυλ σε καλούν αλλά δεν ακούν ήχο κλήσης παρόλο που εσένα χτυπάει; Σε περίπτωση που μιλάς τι ακούει κάποιος που σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο (αναμονή);

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

evi21, τα τεστ αυτά δεν είναι αξιόπιστα. Μπες στο ftp.ntua.gr και βάλε να κατεβάσει ένα μεγάλο αρχείο. Περίμενε λίγη ώρα μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί η ταχύτητα, και δες που θα κλειδώσει.

----------


## aris60

> Εσεις που εχετε ηδη cable tv μηπως ξερεται μετα την ληξη της προσφορας της δωρεαν τηλεωρασης, τι θα πληρωνουμε?


Καλησπερα φιλε, το γραφει  65 ευρο ολα μαζι 3play αλλοι το λενε  :Smile: 




> Η τηλεόραση έφτιαξε; Αν θυμάμε καλά σου έπαιζε κυριολεκτικά καρε καρέ;
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο κανονικά έτσι; Προβλήματα του στυλ σε καλούν αλλά δεν ακούν ήχο κλήσης παρόλο που εσένα χτυπάει; Σε περίπτωση που μιλάς τι ακούει κάποιος που σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο (αναμονή);


Καλησπερα φιλε ενημερωσε μας με λεπτομερειες αφου εχeις ηδη μπη στο συστημα του cabletv.  :Smile: 




> Καλησπερα φιλε ενημερωσε μας με λεπτομερειες αφου εχeις ηδη μπη στο συστημα του cabletv.


Kai se poia perioxh eisai




> Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος!
> Πάντως για τη μέχρι τώρα πορεία του cabletv δεν είναι ικανοποιημένοι οι πελάτες!¨Ενα 90%??Για το cabletv λέω πάντα!!
> Ας ελπίσουμε να μας ""κλείσει"" τα στόματα!


Καλησπερα μπραβο ενημερωσε μου δινης τηλεφωνο σου μην γραφω εδω. Αφου μιλας για 90%
Ταναγρας θα εισαι? που τα ξερεις εσυ ολα ξερεις και αλλα πες μας μην κουραζομαστε  :Laughing: 




> Συνδεθηκα με cable tv.
> 1) Ταχυτητα? 1mbps (περιοχη πειραια) 
> ΣΤατιστικα απο http://speedtest.forthnet.gr/
> 
> TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
> click START to begin
> 01/05/2007 03:48:06
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 282.04Kb/s
> ...


Καλησπερα φιλε ενημερωση σωστη εδωσες, πες μας της αιτιες στην περιοχη σου κατασταση δικτυο οτε κτιριου σου κλπ  :Thinking: 




> Καλησπερα φιλε ενημερωση σωστη εδωσες, πες μας της αιτιες στην περιοχη σου κατασταση δικτυο οτε κτιριου σου κλπ


 Εδω μου δειχνει το λινκ σου 1.8 με 230  2αρα που εχω τωρα πριν βαλω ακομη το cabletv  :Thinking: 




> 19/04 εστειλα παραπονα προς βιβοντι, εεττ κτλ τι θα γινει με αυτον τον οτε ποσο θα τον περιμενουμε πια
> 24/04 παιρνω απαντηση απο βιβοντι γραπτη οτι:
> "κατα τη παρουσα χρονικη στιγμη η αιτηση μου βρισκεται σε σταδιο αναμονης προς αποστολη στον οτε λογω μη εμπρόθεσμων τεχνικων διεργασιων απο τον οτε στο συγκεκριμενο κομβο"
> 26/04 στελνω μειλ προς βιβοντι εεττ κτλ τοσο καιρο μου λεγατε περιμενουμε τον οτε, τωρα μου λετε οτι ειμαστε σε αναμονη αποστολης της αιτησης στον οτε. Γιατι αυτο?
> Λιγες μερες αργοτερα μου στελνουν ενα χαρτι οτι εντος λιγων ημερων θα εχω απαντηση. Ειμαι περιεργος τι θα πουν
> Φυσικα η οποιαδηποτε επικοινωνια μαζι τους εχει κοινοποιηση στην εεττ , ινκα, συνηγορο του καταναλωτη κτλ


Kαλησπερα φιλε ξερεις τι καταλαβα μαλλον δεν τα υπογραφει ο ΟΤΕ της φορητοτες?  :Thinking:

----------


## geo7

aris59 υπαρχει καποιος λογος για τον οποιο πρεπει να σπαμαρεις με συνεχομενα μηνυματα?
Υπαρχει ενα "μαγικο" κουμπι που λεγεται edit...



edit: την ευχη μου να 'χεις sdikr... :Mr. Green:

----------


## netlich

> Η τηλεόραση έφτιαξε; Αν θυμάμε καλά σου έπαιζε κυριολεκτικά καρε καρέ;
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο κανονικά έτσι; Προβλήματα του στυλ σε καλούν αλλά δεν ακούν ήχο κλήσης παρόλο που εσένα χτυπάει; Σε περίπτωση που μιλάς τι ακούει κάποιος που σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο (αναμονή);


Και για να μην χαθούν η ερωτήσεις μου...Οι οποίες ήταν προς την Evi21...Εγώ δεν έχω πάρει σύνδεση ακόμα aris59 - κρίνοντας από άλλους φιλους είμαι πίσω στην ουρά...Έχω μείνει στο "+15 μέρες καθυστέρηση" δεν έχω ακούσει ακόμα ούτε το "Ο ΟΤΕ μας καθυστερεί" ούτε το "Βρίσκεσται σε αναμονή"....

όπως γράφω και στο sig μου ετσι και αλλιώς....  :Whistle:

----------


## aris60

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Έχετε μπει σε πολλά φόρουμς παραπόνον εταιριών τηλ/νωνίας στην ανεπτυγμένη ευρώπη; Έχετε εμπειρίες ή επικοινωνία με άτομα που έχουν εμπειρίες από αντίστοιχα γεγονότα/συμπεριφορές κτλ από συγκεκριμένες εταιρίες; 
> 
> Ή απλά κάνετε το κλασικό Ελληνικό "Η ελλάδα είναι χάλια σε όλα";
> 
> Δηλαδή δεν φτάνει που έχει ξεφτιλιστεί το off topic στο φόρουμ της βιβο θα ακούμε και ότι να νε σε 1 στα 2 Thread που κοιτάμε;
> 
> θα πρότεινα οι mods να φτιάξουν ένα νήμα "Βρίστε εδώ την βιβο ελεύθερα" αλλά έχουμε ήδη δυο τρία...Γιατί δεν περιορίζουμε τα σχόλια αυτού του είδους εκεί ώστε να αφήσουν τους λίγους που θέλουν να γράψουν για τις εμπιρείες τους με το Cable TV εδώ;


Καλη σπερα ενημερωσε μου μολις συνδεθης μαζι καναμε την αιτηση ιδια μερα ενοω  :Smile:

----------


## evi21

> Η τηλεόραση έφτιαξε; Αν θυμάμε καλά σου έπαιζε κυριολεκτικά καρε καρέ;
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο κανονικά έτσι; Προβλήματα του στυλ σε καλούν αλλά δεν ακούν ήχο κλήσης παρόλο που εσένα χτυπάει; Σε περίπτωση που μιλάς τι ακούει κάποιος που σε παίρνει τηλέφωνο (αναμονή);


H τηλεοραση εφτιαξε τελεια.
Σπανια κολαει
Τηλεφωνα οκ. Μεχρι τωρα ομως μια φορα την μερα θελει restart το vood.
Επισης σημερα το απογευμα εκανε κολπα το τηλεφωνο του του τυπου χανοταν η γραμμη.
Αλλα ελπιζω οτι το φτιαχνανε
Δεν ξερω που ηταν η βλαβη. Παντως 2 μερες μετα την δηλωση της βλαβης το εφτιαξαν.
Κατι ειναι κ αυτο.
Κριμα που οι ταινιες ειναι τοσο ακριβες.
Οτι εχει free δεν εχει κ τιποτα αξιολογο.
Παντως γενικα ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.
Αν το δεν αυξησουν την τιμη παντα vivodi θα ειμαι.
Ας βοηθησουμε τις εταιριες που προσπαθουν και να τους κρινουμε μονο απο τα αποτελεσματα.
Ελπιζω να μην χρεωνονται τα αστικα κ υπεραστικα
Ακομα ebilling δεν εχω. Ποιους κωδικους βαζω? Τους ιδιους με το voice portal?

Kαι ενα τελευταιο τεστ

04/05/2007 02:38:26
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 529.51Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 10.58Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

----------


## Catchphrase

Στο ebilling βάζεις user name και Password, τον 9ψήφιο κωδικό συνδρομητή, που φαίνεται στο λογαριασμό σου. Αν δεν έχεις λογαριασμό στα χέρια σου, πάρε τηλέφωνο να στον δώσουν (σου ζητάνε ΑΦΜ)

----------


## NikosV2

1 μήνα μετά την εγκατάσταση του CableTV κανένα πρόβλημα.
Τηλέφωνο ΟΚ, ΤV OK (από προχθές άρχισαν να χρεώνουν και τις ταινίες 2-5 €, διπλάσια+ από το VideoClub, fair enough) και Internet σταθερά 10MBps/s.
Για να λέμε και τα καλά.

----------


## No-Name

Ε τα 10mbps εφόσον η γραμμή σου σηκώνει παραπάνο δεν είναι καλα.....κάτι για 20 έλεγε η vivodi.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Άντε πάλι τα ίδια...  :Thumb down:

----------


## No-Name

Γιατί χαλιέσαι επειδή λέω τα πράγματα ως έχουν?
Εσας δουλευει η vivodi όχι εμένα.....

Υ.Γ Δεν ξανασχολούμαι εδώ είστε φανατισμένοι με το πάροχο σας σε ακραίο βαθμό

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Το ίδιο πράγμα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το είχες αναφέρει (με το ίδιο ακριβώς ύφος) σε αυτό το thread. Δεν εξυπηρετεί σε τπτ, και φυσικά το λες απλώς να να το πεις, δεν περιμένεις καμιά ουσιαστική δικαιολογία, ούτε είσαι διαθέσιμος να τη δεχθείς. Γι'αυτό spare us.

----------


## No-Name

Εξυπηρετεί στο ότι δεν έχετε καταλάβει ότι δεν δίνει αυτό που υπόσχεται τώρα εφόσον το δέχεστε εσείς.....Δεν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι άλλο.

Απλά τελικά τα προϊοντα της ξέρει γιατί και για ποιούς τα βγάζει.

Αυτά!Καλημέρα

----------


## lariser

Ειρήνη ημίν! συνφορουμήτες. Γιατί μετατρέπουμε την αγανάκτηση μας από τις καθυστερήσεις σε αντιπαράθεση μεταξύ μας;

Πάντως, είναι αλήθεια ότι καλύτερα να φιλτράρουμε τί γράφουμε στα threads "Εντυπώσεων" ώστε να μπορούμε να βλέπουμε και πιο ξεκάθαρα τις εντυπώσεις των ενεργοποιημένων.

Υ.Γ. Εν τέλει και και εγώ off topic είμαι.

----------


## BoGe

Το καλύτερο από όλα θα ήταν να μας πει (αν δεν έχει δώσει) τις μετρήσεις της γραμμής του, να δούμε αν όντως θα μπορύσε να σηκώσει παραπάνω.

----------


## Dionisisp

Mια απορία μόνο. Για πόσο καιρό θα πληρώνω 33 Ευρώ;

Από πότε θα γίνει 65 Ευρώ δηλαδή;

----------


## Dionisisp

> Το καλύτερο από όλα θα ήταν να μας πει (αν δεν έχει δώσει) τις μετρήσεις της γραμμής του, να δούμε αν όντως θα μπορύσε να σηκώσει παραπάνω.


Κάτι μου είπαν ότι θα πρέπει στην πολυκατοικία που μένει ο καθένας μας να αλλάξουμε ένα καλώδιο για να πάρουμε και τα 20 MBPS.

Απάντηση σε όσους μου λένε για το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ.

Εγώ είπα ότι θα δω και ανάλογα τότε θα πω. Σας πιστεύω αλλά θα κρίνω από ότι συμβεί σε μένα.

----------


## No-Name

Μα δεν είναι θέμα καλωδίων πολυκατοικίας μόνο........

Σκέψου από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το κτηριο τι καλώδιο υπάρχει..

----------


## pstr

...και η *απόσταση* από το DSLAM μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ.

----------


## netlich

> Mια απορία μόνο. Για πόσο καιρό θα πληρώνω 33 Ευρώ;
> 
> Από πότε θα γίνει 65 Ευρώ δηλαδή;


Ενδιαφέρουσα ερώτηση. Το λογικό θα ήταν ένα χρόνο από τη στιγμή που ενεργοποιήσε...Αλλά υποππτεύομε ότι κατα Δεκεμβριο μεριά θα πέσει γέλιο αν συνεχιστεί το προβληματικό κομμάτι της βίβο να διαχειριζεται τα πράγματα με τον ίδιο τρόπο...θα δω και στους όρους μήπως αναφέρεται κάτι για αυτό και για την προσφορά...

----------


## evi21

> Στο ebilling βάζεις user name και Password, τον 9ψήφιο κωδικό συνδρομητή, που φαίνεται στο λογαριασμό σου. Αν δεν έχεις λογαριασμό στα χέρια σου, πάρε τηλέφωνο να στον δώσουν (σου ζητάνε ΑΦΜ)


Βαζω τον κωδικο συμδρομητη και user και pass και δεν μπαινει.
ΠΟυ πας ακριβως?
Πρεπει να κανω καποια ενεργοποιηση?
Τα αστικα και υπεραστικα σιγουρα δεν χρεωνονται σωστα?
Oταν ηρθε τεχνικος σπιτι σας αφησε συμβολαιο? Εμενα οχι.Για να μπορουσα να διαβασω τους ορους.
Τους εχει δεν τους εχει γραμμενους αυτοι θα χασουν
Τωρα με τις φορητοτητες.
Την βαψανε.
Ας το αφησουν ετσι καλα ειναι

----------


## Catchphrase

Σίγουρα βάζεις τον κωδικό συνδρομητή και όχι το όνομα χρήστη (username) του λογαριασμού σου;

Το ebilling μέσα από το pandora είναι εδώ 

Προσωπικά δεν έκανα καμία ενεργοποίηση. Απλά δούλεψε

Τις κλίσεις που έχεις κάνει κάθε μήνα θα τις δεις μετά τις 27 κάθε μήνα 

Εμένα, που όπως σου έχω ματαξαναπεί είμαι με Telefonet, ο τεχνικός δε μου άφησε τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τον εξοπλισμό (με δελτίο αποστολής) και το Δελτίο Επίσκεψης Τεχνικού

----------


## Parrot

Γεια σας ...

Τελικα απο οτι διαβαζω μετα προσοχης, παρατηρω οτι το CableTV οσοι φιλοι το βαλανε και μας εχουν πει τις εντυπωσεις τους, σε γενικες γραμμες παει καλα (γρηγορο ιντερνετ, ξεκλειδωτο ρουτερ, δεν εχει συνεχομενα και σπαστικα disconnects, ποιοτικη τηλεφωνια, ενω η IPTV δεν λεει και πολλα, αλλα ακομα νωρις ειναι και επιδεχεται βελτιωσης).  :One thumb up:  

Πιστευω οτι στο μελλον θα ειναι πιο καλα τα πραγματα και συνεχως θα βελτιωνονται ! Εξαλλου με την επαναλαμβανομενη γκρινια και να βλεπουμε το ποτηρι παντα μισοαδειο, δεν κανουμε τιποτα. Ας χαρουμε με οσα θετικα εχουμε στο ραμφος μας, εεε στο χερι μας  :Wink:

----------


## pstr

**pstr πετάει δύο φυστίκια στον παπαγάλο**

Αυτό που μας σκοτώνει είναι η αναμονή και το δυσοίωνο χρονοδιάγραμμα ενεργοποιήσεων. Ελπίζω (κακέντρεχα) να ακυρώσουν πολλοί την αίτηση για CableTV, γιατί όταν έρθει ο καιρός της ενεργοποίησης, οι τεχνικοί της Vivodi θα τρέχουν και δεν θα προλαβαίνουν.

----------


## NikosV2

> Ε τα 10mbps εφόσον η γραμμή σου σηκώνει παραπάνο δεν είναι καλα.....κάτι για 20 έλεγε η vivodi.


Τέλεια ειναι αν υπολογίσεις την απόσταση που έχω από το DSLAM. ΜΕΧΡΙ 20 Mbits (δεν τα εγγυήθηκε ποτέ). Κάποιοι συνδρομητές σε πληροφορώ κατεβάζουν με 1.5MB/s, εγώ με 1.2 ΜΒ/s....
Τα υπόλοιπα 5 είναι δεσμευμένα για ΤV - τηλέφωνο. Η γραμμή μου πιάνει μεχρι 16.5-17.0 ιδανικά.
Πόσα παραπάνω θές για Internet εσύ? Τελικά μήπως είστε ανικανοποίητοι εδώ μέσα?
Ελεος...Εδώ και με 1Mbit το φόρουμ την ίδια απόκριση έχει (ψιλοσέρνεται)...
Και εν τέλει, για 33 € ή για 65 € μετά από ένα χρόνο, αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί ...δεν γίνεσαι συνδρομητής...

----------


## No-Name

> Τέλεια ειναι αν υπολογίσεις την απόσταση που έχω από το DSLAM. ΜΕΧΡΙ 20 Mbits (δεν τα εγγυήθηκε ποτέ). Κάποιοι συνδρομητές σε πληροφορώ κατεβάζουν με 1.5MB/s, εγώ με 1.2 ΜΒ/s....
> Τα υπόλοιπα 5 είναι δεσμευμένα για ΤV - τηλέφωνο. Η γραμμή μου πιάνει μεχρι 16.5-17.0 ιδανικά.
> Πόσα παραπάνω θές για Internet εσύ? Τελικά μήπως είστε ανικανοποίητοι εδώ μέσα?
> Ελεος...Εδώ και με 1Mbit το φόρουμ την ίδια απόκριση έχει (ψιλοσέρνεται)...
> Και εν τέλει, για 33 € ή για 65 € μετά από ένα χρόνο, αν δεν σε ικανοποιεί ...δεν γίνεσαι συνδρομητής...


όταν έιχατε 768 αντί για 2mbps κράζατε όλοι εδω μέσα...αλλά ξέχασα εκεί είναι ο ΟΤΕ εδώ είναι η vivodi.

Ας μην το συνεχίσουμε.

----------


## NikosV2

Προσωπικά όχι. 768 ΟΤΕ είχα πρίν. Μια χαρά και ο ΟΤΕ και τότε, ούτε διακοπές ούτε τίποτε.
Το συμπέρασμα: Σε καλή γραμμή ο ISP σου παρέχει υπηρεσία, σε χάλια...φταίει πάντα ο ISP?
Τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι....
Απλά θεωρώ οτι είμαστε "λίγο" υπερβολικοί.

----------


## No-Name

> Προσωπικά όχι. 768 ΟΤΕ είχα πρίν. Μια χαρά και ο ΟΤΕ και τότε, ούτε διακοπές ούτε τίποτε.
> Το συμπέρασμα: Σε καλή γραμμή ο ISP σου παρέχει υπηρεσία, σε χάλια...φταίει πάντα ο ISP?
> Τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι....
> Απλά θεωρώ οτι είμαστε "λίγο" υπερβολικοί.


Εγώ δεν είμαι.Εσεις τα βλέπετε όλα τελεια πια στην vivodi.
Απλά πιάνομαι και γράφω από τα λεγόμενα σας

----------


## evi21

> Σίγουρα βάζεις τον κωδικό συνδρομητή και όχι το όνομα χρήστη (username) του λογαριασμού σου;
> 
> Το ebilling μέσα από το pandora είναι εδώ 
> 
> Προσωπικά δεν έκανα καμία ενεργοποίηση. Απλά δούλεψε
> 
> Τις κλίσεις που έχεις κάνει κάθε μήνα θα τις δεις μετά τις 27 κάθε μήνα 
> 
> Εμένα, που όπως σου έχω ματαξαναπεί είμαι με Telefonet, ο τεχνικός δε μου άφησε τίποτα άλλο εκτός από τον εξοπλισμό (με δελτίο αποστολής) και το Δελτίο Επίσκεψης Τεχνικού


Tελικα μετα απο  email στο customer της vivodi, με πηραν τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν και αυτοι τι να κανω.
Συμπερασμα? Εχοουν αυτοι προβλημα.Την επομενη βδομαδα θα το φτιαξουν.
Αντε να δουμε. Θα μπω στο ebilling? Δεν ειναι ζωντανα τα αποτελεσματα?
Μετα απο ενα μηνα βλεπεις τα τηλεφωνηματα?
Τα αστικα τα βλεπεις να χρεωνονται στο ebilling, αλλα μετα εννοειτε δεν χρεωνονται, σωστα?

----------


## netlich

> Εγώ δεν είμαι.Εσεις τα βλέπετε όλα τελεια πια στην vivodi.
> Απλά πιάνομαι και γράφω από τα λεγόμενα σας




Off Topic



Kαι επειδή δεν είσαι κάτσε στο φόρουμ της forthnet να την εξυμνείς και άσε μας εδώ να δούμε "εντυπώσεις cable TV" σε παρακαλώ

Υπάρχουν και νήματα για να θάψεις τη βιβο αν το νιώθεις ...αλλά δεν είναι αυτό....


...

Evi δεν έχεις γράψει κάποια απάντηση με τ απλήρη στατιστικά της γραμμής σου (από το admin του router σου) έτσι;

Μπορείς να μας τα δώσεις και αυτά...;

----------


## evi21

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Kαι επειδή δεν είσαι κάτσε στο φόρουμ της forthnet να την εξυμνείς και άσε μας εδώ να δούμε "εντυπώσεις cable TV" σε παρακαλώ
> 
> Υπάρχουν και νήματα για να θάψεις τη βιβο αν το νιώθεις ...αλλά δεν είναι αυτό....
> 
> 
> ...


Aυτα εννοεις?
DSL Speed:  	1023/13933kbps

----------


## A_gamer

> Aυτα εννοεις?
> DSL Speed:      1023/13933kbps


Εννοεί Attenuation, SNR κλπ.

----------


## No-Name

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Kαι επειδή δεν είσαι κάτσε στο φόρουμ της forthnet να την εξυμνείς και άσε μας εδώ να δούμε "εντυπώσεις cable TV" σε παρακαλώ
> 
> Υπάρχουν και νήματα για να θάψεις τη βιβο αν το νιώθεις ...αλλά δεν είναι αυτό....
> 
> 
> ...




Off Topic



Συγνώμη που ξέχασα να σε ρωτήσω που θα γράψω....... :Whistle:

----------


## gkandir

> όταν έιχατε 768 αντί για 2mbps κράζατε όλοι εδω μέσα...αλλά ξέχασα εκεί είναι ο ΟΤΕ εδώ είναι η vivodi.
> 
> Ας μην το συνεχίσουμε.


Ο οτε δεν πρόσφερε *έως* 2Mbit...  :Wink: 
Άλλωστε είναι μάλλον σπάνιο μια γραμμή να μη σηκώνει το 2Mbit, αντίθετα με τα 20Mbit.
Όπως και να 'χει, είναι άλλο να πληρώνεις για 2Mbit (περίπου 26€ σήμερα) και να 'χεις 768Kbit (και αν) και άλλο για 20Mbit (33€) και να 'χεις 15Mbit (π.χ.)...

----------


## ToroLoco

Ερώτησεις για όσους από το forum έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί:

1) Πότε είχατε κάνει την αίτηση?
2) Ζητήσατε φορητότητα?
3) Ήσασταν FULL LLU?

Ρωτάω γιατί έχω κάνει την αίτηση από 07/03 και ακόμα είμαι στην αναμονή... 

Thx

----------


## evi21

> Ερώτησεις για όσους από το forum έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί:
> 
> 1) Πότε είχατε κάνει την αίτηση?
> 2) Ζητήσατε φορητότητα?
> 3) Ήσασταν FULL LLU?
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί έχω κάνει την αίτηση από 07/03 και ακόμα είμαι στην αναμονή... 
> 
> Thx



Eκανα αιτηση 20/02 περιπου αν θυμαμε καλα. Μετα απο 2 μιση μηνες ενεργοποιηθηκα.
Ναι ζητησα φορητοτητα σε ενα νουμερο ενω ειχα 2. Το αλλο το εκοψα σημερα
Αληθεια εχει κανει κανεις φορητοτητα απο ΟΤΕ σε vivodi σε 2 νουμερα μαζί?

----------


## Gkantemosauros

> Ερώτησεις για όσους από το forum έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί:
> 
> 1) Πότε είχατε κάνει την αίτηση?
> 2) Ζητήσατε φορητότητα?
> 3) Ήσασταν FULL LLU?
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί έχω κάνει την αίτηση από 07/03 και ακόμα είμαι στην αναμονή... 
> 
> Thx


Σαν πολύ βιαστικός είσαι... ούτε 3 μήνες δεν έχουν περάσει ακόμα!! Μόλις ωριμάσει η αίτηση σου θα ειδοποιηθείς.. άφησε τον χρόνο να κυλά παίζοντας με τις τάπες των βαρελιών...

----------


## Daemon

> Eκανα αιτηση 20/02 περιπου αν θυμαμε καλα. Μετα απο 2 μιση μηνες ενεργοποιηθηκα.
> Ναι ζητησα φορητοτητα σε ενα νουμερο ενω ειχα 2. Το αλλο το εκοψα σημερα
> Αληθεια εχει κανει κανεις φορητοτητα απο ΟΤΕ σε vivodi σε 2 νουμερα μαζί?


Δεν γίνεται, το έχω ρωτήσει στο CS. Κάνουν φορητότητα μόνο σε ένα νούμερο και το άλλο στο δίνουν αυτοί! Έχω isdn γραμμή και έχω κάνει αίτηση, δεν γίνεται όμως να κρατήσω μου είπαν το αριθμό msn που έχω!

----------


## netlich

> Eκανα αιτηση 20/02 περιπου αν θυμαμε καλα. Μετα απο 2 μιση μηνες ενεργοποιηθηκα.
> Ναι ζητησα φορητοτητα σε ενα νουμερο ενω ειχα 2. *Το αλλο το εκοψα σημερα*
> Αληθεια εχει κανει κανεις φορητοτητα απο ΟΤΕ σε vivodi σε 2 νουμερα μαζί?


Υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα και το έκοψες evi ή απλά δεν το χρειαζόσουν;

EDIT:

Ή εννούσες ότι έκοψες ένα παλιό νούμερο που έιχες και κράτησες δύο από τη βιβο; Μπερδεύτηκα...  :Thinking:

----------


## ToroLoco

> Σαν πολύ βιαστικός είσαι... ούτε 3 μήνες δεν έχουν περάσει ακόμα!! Μόλις ωριμάσει η αίτηση σου θα ειδοποιηθείς.. άφησε τον χρόνο να κυλά παίζοντας με τις τάπες των βαρελιών...


 :Worthy:   :Worthy:  

Δεν μπορώ να περιμένω άλλο, έχουν σπάσει τα νεύρα μου από την αναμονή. Στο cs δεν δίνουν απάντηση σε τίποτα παρά μόνο την ίδια καραμέλα "Η αίτηση είναι σε αναμονή" τίποτα παραπάνω. Και δεν ιδρώνει το αυτί τους με ΕΕΤΤ και τα συναφή.
 :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:

----------


## ariadgr

> ...ζητησα φορητοτητα σε ενα νουμερο ενω ειχα 2. Το αλλο το εκοψα σημερα. Αληθεια εχει κανει κανεις φορητοτητα απο ΟΤΕ σε vivodi σε 2 νουμερα μαζί?





> *Δεν γίνεται*, το έχω ρωτήσει στο CS. Κάνουν φορητότητα μόνο σε ένα νούμερο και το άλλο στο δίνουν αυτοί! Έχω isdn γραμμή και έχω κάνει αίτηση, δεν γίνεται όμως να κρατήσω μου είπαν το αριθμό msn που έχω!


*Γίνεται* και παραγίνεται, το κάνει εδώ και χρόνια η Telepassport, τώρα το κάνει και η netOne.

Επίσης αν διαβάσεις με προσοχή την αίτηση CableTV/Telefonet/DSLphone, αναφέρεται (βλ. Spoiler παρακάτω):
"Επιθυμώ τη μεταφορά *των τηλ/κών αριθμών* στο δίκτυο της Vivodi Telecom" _(η χρήση πληθυντικού εννοεί παραπάνω από 1 τηλεφωνικό αριθμό)_, όπως επίσης και τα κουτάκια για τους αριθμούς που θέλεις να μεταφέρεις είναι 2 και υπάρχουν οι επιλογές "ISDN" & "ISDN MSN".

Εγώ από την αίτηση της Vivodi καταλαβαίνω ότι το κάνει, απλά έπεσες σε άσχετο υπάλληλο.


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Daemon

> Εγώ από την αίτηση της Vivodi καταλαβαίνω ότι το κάνει, απλά έπεσες σε άσχετο υπάλληλο.


Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, πάντως και εγώ για κάθε ενδεχόμενο είχα ρωτήσει 3 διαφορετικούς και μου είχαν πει ακριβώς την ίδια απάντηση. Τέλοσπαντων, τώρα στεναχωρήθηκα που θα χάσω τον αριθμό μου και μπορούσα να το αποφύγω!!!

----------


## SPChief

> Ερώτησεις για όσους από το forum έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί:
> 
> 1) Πότε είχατε κάνει την αίτηση?
> 2) Ζητήσατε φορητότητα?
> 3) Ήσασταν FULL LLU?
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί έχω κάνει την αίτηση από 07/03 και ακόμα είμαι στην αναμονή... 
> 
> Thx


Έκανα αίτηση 5/3 για νέα γραμμη με αριθμούς vivodi και τέλος του μήνα ήρθε ο τεχνικός. Ήμουν πραγματικά τυχερός σε αυτό, γιατί ενεργοποιήθηκα σε λιγότερο από μήνα.

----------


## johnny_gtet

που ησουν τοσο καιρο?

----------


## valen01

SPChief ενεργοποίηση CableTV σε λιγότερο απο μήνα??????????

Περιοχή?
Τι σύνδεση είχες μέχρι τότε?
Εντυπώσεις απο την υπηρεσία ????

----------


## pstr

Ο SPChief είναι ειδική περίπτωση στην (προβληματική) περιοχή του Αιγάλεω. Διάβασε κάποια παλιότερα post και θα καταλάβεις...
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=86891&page=24

----------


## SPChief

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι όπως τα λέει ο pstr... Αν πω τις εντυπώσεις μου, δε θα είμαι αντικειμενικός, γιατί εμένα μου έχουν δημιουργήσει προβλήματα... Πάντως το internet κατεβάζει μέχρι 1.2mb/s αλλά μόνο από torrent.

----------


## evi21

> *Γίνεται* και παραγίνεται, το κάνει εδώ και χρόνια η Telepassport, τώρα το κάνει και η netOne.
> 
> Επίσης αν διαβάσεις με προσοχή την αίτηση CableTV/Telefonet/DSLphone, αναφέρεται (βλ. Spoiler παρακάτω):
> "Επιθυμώ τη μεταφορά *των τηλ/κών αριθμών* στο δίκτυο της Vivodi Telecom" _(η χρήση πληθυντικού εννοεί παραπάνω από 1 τηλεφωνικό αριθμό)_, όπως επίσης και τα κουτάκια για τους αριθμούς που θέλεις να μεταφέρεις είναι 2 και υπάρχουν οι επιλογές "ISDN" & "ISDN MSN".
> 
> Εγώ από την αίτηση της Vivodi καταλαβαίνω ότι το κάνει, απλά έπεσες σε άσχετο υπάλληλο.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*




Μπορω τωρα να μεταφερω το 2ο νουμερο μου στην Vivodi ή ειναι αργα?
Σημερα ερχεται κ φευγει το ιντερνετ και η τηλεφωνια καθε 5 λεπτα
Απαραδεκτο
Οι γονεις μου με βριζουν που τους το εβαλα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Μπορω τωρα να μεταφερω το 2ο νουμερο μου στην Vivodi ή ειναι αργα?
> Σημερα ερχεται κ φευγει το ιντερνετ και η τηλεφωνια καθε 5 λεπτα
> Απαραδεκτο
> Οι γονεις μου με βριζουν που τους το εβαλα.


Εαν πλέον έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία της Vivodi είναι πλέον αργά.
Όσο για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζεις στείλε e-mail στο customersupport και ζήτα να σε καλέσει κάποιος αρμόδιος, ή επικοινώνησε τηλεφωνικά.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Έτσι ακριβώς είναι όπως τα λέει ο pstr... Αν πω τις εντυπώσεις μου, δε θα είμαι αντικειμενικός, γιατί εμένα μου έχουν δημιουργήσει προβλήματα... Πάντως το internet κατεβάζει μέχρι 1.2mb/s αλλά μόνο από torrent.


Και με πόσο ανεβάζεις ?  :Thinking:

----------


## evi21

> Εαν πλέον έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία της Vivodi είναι πλέον αργά.
> Όσο για τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζεις στείλε e-mail στο customersupport και ζήτα να σε καλέσει κάποιος αρμόδιος, ή επικοινώνησε τηλεφωνικά.


Μου εστειλαν αιτηση φορητοτητας και για το δευτερο νουμερο, παρολο που ηδη εχω cable tv

----------


## ariadgr

> Μου εστειλαν αιτηση φορητοτητας και για το δευτερο νουμερο, παρολο που ηδη εχω cable tv


Εννοείς ότι παραδέχτηκαν ότι σε ενημέρωσαν λάθος και βρήκαν τρόπο να λύσουν το πρόβλημα, αρκεί να τους στείλεις μια αίτηση;

----------


## SPChief

> Και με πόσο ανεβάζεις ?


Το upload παίζει πάρα πολύ, από 5, 30 και μέχρι και 70 αλλά ποτέ σταθερά... Με το upload δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## Santagr

Πρώτο post και πρώτη μέρα με cable tv ενεργοποιημένο κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα.
Περιοχή Αγιας Παρασκευης. Συγχρονισε το vood στα 1023/9772 kbps.
Κατεβάζω απο ntua.gr με 944 - 967kbps.
Κανένα πρόβλημα στα τηλέφωνα καθαρός ήχος.
Τηλεόραση πολύ καλή έως ικανοποιητική όσο αφορά την εικόνα και χωρίς διακοπές.
Ευχομαι τα ίδια αποτελέσματα να έχετε και εσείς που περιμένετε....
Α, το σοβαρότερο δεν είπα. Χρόνος αναμονής 2.5 μήνες. Αρκετά καλά σε σχέση με αλλους.
Σας αναφέρω ότι φίλος που μένει 1 τετράγωνο απο τον ΟΤΕ Αγ.Παρασκευής συγχρόνισε στα 18.000 kbps  :One thumb up:  και φυσικά χωρίς προβλήματα. :Worthy:

----------


## evi21

Παω να τρελαθω
Ερχετε και φευγει η γραμμη και τα τηλεφωνα μαζι συνεχεια καθε 2 λεπτα.
Ολο το σπιτι εκανα την βλακεια κ το στηριξα πανω στην vivodi.
Δεν εχουμε ουτε τηλεφωνα, ουτε ιντερνετ
Μια βδομαδα ηταν τελεια.
Αλλα να μην εχεις μιση μερα τηλεφωνα (μεχρι τωρα,γιατι ενας θεος ξερει ποτε θα το φτιαξουν)
Εχω φαει τετοιο βρυσιδι απο γονεις, συγγενεις και φιλους που μιλαμε δεν ξερω τι να κανω.

----------


## netlich

Έχεις δηλώσει βλάβη έτσι; Αυτοί τι σου λένε; Ότι κάνουν εργασίες;

----------


## SPChief

> Παω να τρελαθω
> Ερχετε και φευγει η γραμμη και τα τηλεφωνα μαζι συνεχεια καθε 2 λεπτα.
> Ολο το σπιτι εκανα την βλακεια κ το στηριξα πανω στην vivodi.
> Δεν εχουμε ουτε τηλεφωνα, ουτε ιντερνετ
> Μια βδομαδα ηταν τελεια.
> Αλλα να μην εχεις μιση μερα τηλεφωνα (μεχρι τωρα,γιατι ενας θεος ξερει ποτε θα το φτιαξουν)
> Εχω φαει τετοιο βρυσιδι απο γονεις, συγγενεις και φιλους που μιλαμε δεν ξερω τι να κανω.


Δε σηκώνει την ταχύτητα η γραμμή σου και γίνεται flapping... Παρ'τους και πες τους το. Θα κάνουν μια προσπάθεια να σου την καθαρίσουν από εκεί και αν δε γίνει τίπατα, θα σου ρίξουν την ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζει, μέχρι να σταθεροποιηθεί.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Πρώτο post και πρώτη μέρα με cable tv ενεργοποιημένο κανονικά χωρίς προβλήματα.
> Περιοχή Αγιας Παρασκευης. Συγχρονισε το vood στα 1023/9772 kbps.
> Κατεβάζω απο ntua.gr με 944 - 967kbps.
> Κανένα πρόβλημα στα τηλέφωνα καθαρός ήχος.
> Τηλεόραση πολύ καλή έως ικανοποιητική όσο αφορά την εικόνα και χωρίς διακοπές.
> Ευχομαι τα ίδια αποτελέσματα να έχετε και εσείς που περιμένετε....
> Α, το σοβαρότερο δεν είπα. Χρόνος αναμονής 2.5 μήνες. Αρκετά καλά σε σχέση με αλλους.
> Σας αναφέρω ότι φίλος που μένει 1 τετράγωνο απο τον ΟΤΕ Αγ.Παρασκευής συγχρόνισε στα 18.000 kbps  και φυσικά χωρίς προβλήματα.


Τι δηλαδή υπάρχουν και άλλοι που ενεργοποιούνται, εκτός από τους 3-4 εκλεκτούς του φόρουμ μας?  :Laughing:   :Razz:  
Καλορίζικη, και να ξέρεις πως είσαι από τους τυχερούς... Εύχομαι να συνεχιστεί έτσι, και χωρίς πρόβλημα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Nightfall25

re tous xaramofaides... ekana aitisi teli martiou...kai de xerooo ti diaolo kanoun aytoi ekeiii tous eperna sixna tilefono gia na matho tin poreia tis aitisis kai mou elegan oti einai se fasi eggrisis akoma... E LOIPON stis 5 MAIOU pira tilefono kai mou lene i aitisi sas pigene mia xara exei paralipthei arxes Maiou! 1,5 minas xriastike gia na paraliphei i aitisi? diladi gia na paei apo to ena grafeio sto allo??? GOD BLESS VIVO!!!

----------


## lariser

Έχω κάνει αίτηση 26/3 για να προλάβω την προσφορά των 33 ευρώ και από τότε πήρα μια φορά τηλέφωνο για να "κόψω φάτσες". Ήθελα, δηλ. να ακούσω τις απαντήσεις που δίνουν και να επιβεβαιώσω τα όσα έχουν γραφτεί στα σχετικά με το CableTV threads. Δυστυχώς, είναι απόλυτα σωστά και παρόλο που δεν μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω πιστεύω ότι δεν έχουν προωθήσει ακόμα στον ΟΤΕ την αίτηση μου για απόδοση του τοπικού βρόχου. Έχοντας και ανάλογη εμπειρία από την On Telecoms αρχίζω να αμφιβάλω αν θα έχω κάποια εξέλιξη μέσα στον Ιούνιο. Βλέποντας δε τους συμφορουμήτες που έχουν κάνει αίτηση πολύ καιρό πριν από μένα να μην έχουν συνδεθεί ακόμα, έχω απελπιστεί.

Με βάση το γεγονός ότι η αίτηση μου περάστηκε στο κωλο-σύστημα τους στις 28/3 (κατά τα λεγόμενα τους) έχω καμιά ελπίδα να κάνω ακύρωση, χωρίς να με χαρατσώσουν με τα 20 ευρώπουλα;

----------


## Daemon

> Με βάση το γεγονός ότι η αίτηση μου περάστηκε στο κωλο-σύστημα τους στις 28/3 (κατά τα λεγόμενα τους) έχω καμιά ελπίδα να κάνω ακύρωση, χωρίς να με χαρατσώσουν με τα 20 ευρώπουλα;


Και εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από 20/2 και βρίσκομαι στην ίδια κατάσταση. Θέλω να ακυρώσω την αίτηση, οι 30 εργάσιμες έχουν πλέον ξεπεραστεί για τα καλά, αλλά δεν θέλω να δώσω φράγκο. Γίνεται να ακυρώσω χωρίς να επιβαρυνθώ???

----------


## ariadgr

> Με βάση το γεγονός ότι η αίτηση μου περάστηκε στο κωλο-σύστημα τους στις 28/3 (κατά τα λεγόμενα τους) *έχω καμιά ελπίδα να κάνω ακύρωση, χωρίς να με χαρατσώσουν με τα 20 ευρώπουλα;*





> Και εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από 20/2 και βρίσκομαι στην ίδια κατάσταση. Θέλω να ακυρώσω την αίτηση, οι 30 εργάσιμες έχουν πλέον ξεπεραστεί για τα καλά, αλλά δεν θέλω να δώσω φράγκο. *Γίνεται να ακυρώσω χωρίς να επιβαρυνθώ???*


 :Arrow:  Σχετικό μήνυμα

----------


## Gkantemosauros

> Με βάση το γεγονός ότι η αίτηση μου περάστηκε στο κωλο-σύστημα τους στις 28/3 (κατά τα λεγόμενα τους) έχω καμιά ελπίδα να κάνω ακύρωση, χωρίς να με χαρατσώσουν με τα 20 ευρώπουλα;





> Και εγώ έχω κάνει αίτηση από 20/2 και βρίσκομαι στην ίδια κατάσταση. Θέλω να ακυρώσω την αίτηση, οι 30 εργάσιμες έχουν πλέον ξεπεραστεί για τα καλά, αλλά δεν θέλω να δώσω φράγκο. Γίνεται να ακυρώσω χωρίς να επιβαρυνθώ???


Τι θα σας κάνουν ρε παιδιά αμα τους γράψετε στα @@ σας και δεν τους πληρώσετε φράγκο;; Θα σας πάνε στα δικαστήρια για 20 euro;; Δεν νομίζω να το κάνουν... Ρόμπες ξεκούμπωτες θα γίνουν και να το κάνουν... και αν το κάνουν τότε πετάχτε τους τα 20 euro στην μάπα...

----------


## netlich

Off Topic



+1 και βάλτε τους να πληρώσουν τα έξοδα της δίκης....Και ότι άλλο προσθέσει ο δικηγόρος σας...

----------


## Dimitris013

Όσοι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί στο cable, και είχαν προηγουμένως κάποια άλλη dsl σύνδεση, μπορούν να μου πουν αν είδαν διαφορά στις μετρήσεις θορύβου που έδειχνε το modem? Όταν το μόντεμ συγχρόνιζε στα 2mbps στο ΜαχΧ2, είχα margin 30, τώρα που συγχρονίζει στα 20mbps έχω 12 στο upstream και 6 στο downstream! Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς άλλος κάτι παρόμοιο;

_Σημείωση: Το vood έχει συγχρονίσει στα 20mbps εδώ και 1μήνα αλλά τεχνικός δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα, οπότε δεν έχω τους νεόυς κωδικούς για να πιάσω τα 20. Καλό εεε??_

----------


## NikosV2

Ναι παρόμοιο SNR 20-21up, 6-7 down. 
Τι εννοείς νέους κωδικούς? Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τα στατιστικά του modem του Vood?

----------


## Dimitris013

Τα στατιστικά του Vood. Παρόλο που έχω 20mbps δεν πιάνω τόσο, γιατί είμαι ακόμα με το παλιό vood που συνδέεται με το παλιό username που είναι για συνδρομή στα 2mbps.

----------


## NikosV2

Νομίζω δεν φταίει το Vood. Έχουν περιορίσει το κατέβασμα από την Vivodi και σε έχουν ακόμα στο παλιό συμβόλαιο. Και εμένα στην αρχή κατέβαζε με 100KB/sec γιατί με είχαν βάλει "κατά λάθος" στο telefonet 1024...(και καλά που τα λένε τωρα αυτά??).
Ποιο Vood έχεις?

----------


## Dimitris013

Αυτό που λέω στο προφίλ μου..

----------


## evi21

Eμενα μετα απο ταλαιπωρια το εφταιξαν καπως το θεμα.
Κατι βασικο τα αστικα δεν χρεωνονται ειτε ειναι 210 ειτε ειναι 211 ειτε ειναι 212?
Οτι ξεκιναει απο 2 δεν χρεωνεται?

----------


## ariadgr

> Κατι βασικο τα αστικα δεν χρεωνονται ειτε ειναι 210 ειτε ειναι 211 ειτε ειναι 212? *Οτι ξεκιναει απο 2 δεν χρεωνεται?*


Ακριβώς, περιλαμβάνει όλες τις αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις.

----------


## akaloith

ολες τις αστικες και υπεραστικες προς ολους τους παροχους η μονο τον οτε?
γιατι τωρα με τη φορητοτητα και τους τοσους παροχους που εχουμε εχουν μπλεξει λιγο τα πραγματα

----------


## SPChief

> ολες τις αστικες και υπεραστικες προς ολους τους παροχους η μονο τον οτε?
> γιατι τωρα με τη φορητοτητα και τους τοσους παροχους που εχουμε εχουν μπλεξει λιγο τα πραγματα


Εφόσον λέει όλα τα αστικά και υπεραστικά, εννοεί όλους τους παρόχους... αν ήταν, πιστεύω ότι θα έλεγε όλα τα σταθερά ΟΤΕ ή Vivodi...  :Wink:

----------


## Dimitris

> Τα στατιστικά του Vood. Παρόλο που έχω 20mbps δεν πιάνω τόσο, γιατί είμαι ακόμα με το παλιό vood που συνδέεται με το παλιό username που είναι για συνδρομή στα 2mbps.


Καλά πού μένεις κι έχεις συγχρονίσει στα 20Mbps ? Στην ίδια πολυκατοικία που είναι και το dslam ?  :Razz:

----------


## ronaldinio

> Καλά πού μένεις κι έχεις συγχρονίσει στα 20Mbps ? Στην ίδια πολυκατοικία που είναι και το dslam ?


By the way, ξέρει κανένας τις τοποθεσίες των DSLAMs της Vivodi;
Απ' ότι θυμάμαι, συνήθως δεν κάνει φυσική συνεγκατάσταση.

Υποθέτω ότι αν ξέρει κάποιος αυτός θα είναι ο Lewton  :Smile:

----------


## Astale

το DSLAM Πατησια το ειχα γραψει που ειναι. Ειναι Μοσχονησιων (25 νομιζω) κατω απο πλατεια Αμερικης

----------


## ronaldinio

> το DSLAM Πατησια το ειχα γραψει που ειναι. Ειναι Μοσχονησιων (25 νομιζω) κατω απο πλατεια Αμερικης


Για το Ν. Ηράκλειο;

----------


## NikosV2

> Αυτό που λέω στο προφίλ μου..


Εμένα (CableTV δεν είχα DSL Vivodi πριν) μου έχουν δώσει το 452w...Γιατί?
Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα?

----------


## Astale

> Για το Ν. Ηράκλειο;


Θα ρωτησω τον κολλητο μου που δουλευει στον ΟΤΕ και αμα το βρει θα σου πω.

----------


## lewton

Δεν έχω ιδέα που είναι τα DSLAMs της Vivodi στα οποία έχει απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση, αλλά αποκλείεται να είναι περισσότερα από 100μ από του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Astale

> Για το Ν. Ηράκλειο;


Για να βρουμε που ειναι το DSLAM της καθε περιοχης πρεπει να εχουμε ενα τηλεφωνο απο Shared LLU. οποιος ειναι στη περιοχη στο κεντρο αυτο με Shared ας στειλει πμ και θα απαντησω στο φορουμ.

----------


## lewton

> Για να βρουμε που ειναι το DSLAM της καθε περιοχης πρεπει να εχουμε ενα τηλεφωνο απο Shared LLU. οποιος ειναι στη περιοχη στο κεντρο αυτο με Shared ας στειλει πμ και θα απαντησω στο φορουμ.


Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρεις ένα τηλέφωνο από Νέο Ηράκλειο.
Για δοκίμασε 21028459ΧΧ.

----------


## Astale

> Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρεις ένα τηλέφωνο από Νέο Ηράκλειο.
> Για δοκίμασε 21028459ΧΧ.


Πρεπει να ειναι απο συνδρομητη ενεργο της Vivo με Shared LLU για να δειξει που ειναι το DSLAM της, αλλιως θα δειξει του ΟΤΕ φανταζομαι αμα βαλω ενα απο τα 99 νουμερα. Στειλτε ΠΜ και τη Δευτερα θα μαθουμε.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Off Topic





> αλλιως θα δειξει του ΟΤΕ φανταζομαι αμα βαλω ενα απο τα 99 νουμερα


 Είναι 100 , όχι 99 , αφού ξεκινάς από το 00 και φτάνεις μέχρι και το 99 . Δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να γράψω αυτή τη γραφική μου παρατήρηση  :Razz:   .

----------


## Astale

χαχα σωστος ειδα διψηφιο και δεν το σκεφτηκα καθολου  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris013

Δεν μένω πάνω στο DSLAM αλλά από την αρχή είχα καλό attenuation και υπολόγιζα ότι θα έχω περίπου τόσο. και όντως επαληθεύτηκα την ημέρα που συγχρόνισε! Όσον αφορά το VOOD δε νομίζω να έχει τραγικές διαφορές το 453 με το 452. την δουλειά τους θα την κάνουν με τον ίδιο τρόπο..

----------


## lewton

> Πρεπει να ειναι απο συνδρομητη ενεργο της Vivo με Shared LLU για να δειξει που ειναι το DSLAM της, αλλιως θα δειξει του ΟΤΕ φανταζομαι αμα βαλω ενα απο τα 99 νουμερα. Στειλτε ΠΜ και τη Δευτερα θα μαθουμε.


Α ΟΚ, σόρι για την παρεξήγηση.
Αν σου δώσω το παλιό μου σταθερό στην Αλυσίδα στο οποίο είχα shared LLU (πριν βάλω full LLU Vivodi), μπορείς να βρεις που είναι το DSLAM;
Το σταθερό πλέον δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν.

----------


## evi21

> Ακριβώς, περιλαμβάνει όλες τις αστικές και υπεραστικές κλήσεις.


Eιναι σιγουρο αυτο?Το εχει δει κανεις στον λογαριασμο του? Του εχει ερθει κανενος ο λογαριασμος κ εχει δει οτι οντως ειναι μηδεν οι χρεωσεις σε ολες τις αστικες και υπεραστικες κλησεις?

----------


## Dimitris013

Εγω πάντως που έχω κοιτάξει για το 13880 δεν το χρεώνει. Και νομίζω δεν χρεώνει ούτε τηλ τύπου 801 .... από κούριερ, eshop κτλ που βάζουν τέτοια νούμερα. (Όταν λέω δεν χρεώνει εννοώ ότι το περιλαμβανει στα 500 λεπτά δωρεάν αστικές υπεραστικές που έχω).

----------


## evi21

> Εγω πάντως που έχω κοιτάξει για το 13880 δεν το χρεώνει. Και νομίζω δεν χρεώνει ούτε τηλ τύπου 801 .... από κούριερ, eshop κτλ που βάζουν τέτοια νούμερα. (Όταν λέω δεν χρεώνει εννοώ ότι το περιλαμβανει στα 500 λεπτά δωρεάν αστικές υπεραστικές που έχω).


Eγω μιλαω για Cable Tv που εχει απεριοριστες δωρεαν κλησεις.

----------


## Astale

> Α ΟΚ, σόρι για την παρεξήγηση.
> Αν σου δώσω το παλιό μου σταθερό στην Αλυσίδα στο οποίο είχα shared LLU (πριν βάλω full LLU Vivodi), μπορείς να βρεις που είναι το DSLAM;
> Το σταθερό πλέον δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν.


Στειλε μου ενα πμ το νουμερο και θα το δω τη Δευτερα. ελπιζω να μην σου εχει σβησει ο Οτε την καρτελα. μαλλον θα φαινεσαι και θα σου πω που ειναι της Αλυσιδας

----------


## Dimitris013

Off Topic





> Eγω μιλαω για Cable Tv που εχει απεριοριστες δωρεαν κλησεις.


Φίλε μου είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα, απλά εγώ έχω 500 λεπτά δωρεάν αστικές υπεραστικές, εσύ έχεις απεριόριστες.  :One thumb up:  

EDIT: Ωχ, sorry, τώρα είδα το ροζ συμβολάκι στο προφίλ σου.. "Φίλη μου" αντί για "Φίλε μου" λοιπόν..

----------


## Astale

Με ρωτησατε που ειναι ο κομβος της Vivo στο Αιγαλεω

Ειναι Ολυμπιας 1 Αιγαλεω.

Οποιος αλλος θελει για τον κομβο του που λεγαμε ας μου στειλει ΠΜ Shared απο Vivodi το νουμερο.

----------


## SPChief

> Με ρωτησατε που ειναι ο κομβος της Vivo στο Αιγαλεω
> 
> Ειναι Ολυμπιας 1 Αιγαλεω.
> 
> Οποιος αλλος θελει για τον κομβο του που λεγαμε ας μου στειλει ΠΜ Shared απο Vivodi το νουμερο.


Άψογος, ευχαριστώ πολύ!  :Respekt:

----------


## SPChief

Λοιπόν, ο κόμβος της vivodi στο Αιγάλεω είναι στο κτίριο του ΟΤΕ απ'ότι βλέπω από τις πληροφορίες του φίλου Astale.

----------


## Astale

ποσα μετρα εισαι spchief απο το DSLAM? αν μπορεις κανε μου πμ το νουμερο σου να δω πως φαινεσαι στο συστημα του οτε και εαν οντως σου κανανε νεα γραμμη η μας κοροιδευει και για αυτο

----------


## margisam

εχω παρει τηλεφωνο για μεταφορα απο οτε σε cable tv μεσα φεβρουαριου και ο courier ηρθε μετα απο μια βδομαδα περιπου...μενω στην περιοχη του αιγαλεω και οπως καταλαβαινετε ακομα δεν εχω συνδεθει.εκει που μου σπαζουν τα νευρα ειναι που μου λενε οταν τους παρω τηλ οτι ειναι μεσα στα χρονικα περιθωρια!ελεος!!!τους εχω παρει τηλεφωνο 7-8 φορες και εχω στειλει και email αλλα τιποτα!στην αρχη μου ελεγαν οτι ο οτε καθυστερει να δωσει την γραμμη,παιρνω τον οτε και μου λεει οτι τετοιο πραγμα δεν ισχυει....τι  να πω...

καλα ρε ασταλε ησουν μελος εδω και δεν ειχες πει τιποτα???

----------


## evi21

Eγω παιδευομαι ακομα.
Σταθερο τηλεφωνο δεν εχω
Και εκανα την βλακεία κ εκοψα τον ΟΤΕ.
Παντως για πρωτο τηλεφωνο ειναι παντελως αναξιοπιστο
Δεν ξερω τι λενε και οι αλλοι που εχουν βαλει cable tv.

----------


## margisam

γιατι το εκοψες αφου μπορουσες να κανεις δωρεαν μεταφορα και να κρατησεις το ιδιο αριθμο?
ποτε εκανες την  αιτηση εσυ?

----------


## evi21

> γιατι το εκοψες αφου μπορουσες να κανεις δωρεαν μεταφορα και να κρατησεις το ιδιο αριθμο?
> ποτε εκανες την  αιτηση εσυ?


Δεν ξερω αν μιλας για μενα
Αλλα ειχα 2 νουμερα ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν στην αρχη οτι δεν μπορω να μεταφερω και τα 2.
Αφου λοιπον εκαναν φορητοτητα στο 1 τωρα περιμενω φορητοτητα κ στο αλλο.

----------


## margisam

καταλαβα.ποτε εκανες αιτηση?
γενικα υπαρχει καποιος εδω μεσα απο αιγαλεω που εχει συνδεθει?

----------


## evi21

Eγω ειμαι πειραια και εκανα αιτηση 20/2 2007 εννοειτε

----------


## Astale

> καλα ρε ασταλε ησουν μελος εδω και δεν ειχες πει τιποτα???


εχω 2 χρονια σχεδον DSL λες να μην ημουν εδω?

----------


## SPChief

> ποσα μετρα εισαι spchief απο το DSLAM? αν μπορεις κανε μου πμ το νουμερο σου να δω πως φαινεσαι στο συστημα του οτε και εαν οντως σου κανανε νεα γραμμη η μας κοροιδευει και για αυτο


Από το DSLAM να είμαι το πολύ καμιά 500αριά μέτρα. Το τηλέφωνο που έχω είναι από 211, αν σου κάνει να σου το δώσω ευχαρίστως!

----------


## SPChief

> εχω παρει τηλεφωνο για μεταφορα απο οτε σε cable tv μεσα φεβρουαριου και ο courier ηρθε μετα απο μια βδομαδα περιπου...μενω στην περιοχη του αιγαλεω και οπως καταλαβαινετε ακομα δεν εχω συνδεθει.εκει που μου σπαζουν τα νευρα ειναι που μου λενε οταν τους παρω τηλ οτι ειναι μεσα στα χρονικα περιθωρια!ελεος!!!τους εχω παρει τηλεφωνο 7-8 φορες και εχω στειλει και email αλλα τιποτα!στην αρχη μου ελεγαν οτι ο οτε καθυστερει να δωσει την γραμμη,παιρνω τον οτε και μου λεει οτι τετοιο πραγμα δεν ισχυει....τι  να πω...
> 
> καλα ρε ασταλε ησουν μελος εδω και δεν ειχες πει τιποτα???


Εφόσον είσαι στο Αιγάλεω και περιμένει να συνδεθείς σε cable tv, θα περιμέεεεεεεεεεεεεενειις ακόμη. Δε συνδέουν άλλους, έχει πρόβλημα ο κόμβος τους και περιμένουν να τον αναβαθμίσουν. Αν μπεις στο site της vivodi και κάνεις έλεγχο αριθμού, θα δείς ότι έχει φύγει η ένδειξη cable tv.

----------


## alpetran

Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται με το δίκτυο της vivodi στο Κερατσίνι; Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με ενημέρωσαν ότι έχουν προβλημα με τον βρόγχο!

----------


## Astale

> Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται με το δίκτυο της vivodi στο Κερατσίνι; Σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με ενημέρωσαν ότι έχουν προβλημα με τον βρόγχο!


αμα βρεις εναν κομβο που δεν εχει προβλημα με το CableTV κερδιζεις μια συνδρομη απο Cable TV

----------


## No-Name

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση?Από εδώ μέσα έιναι ~5 ενεργοί μόνο?

όχι πως έξω θα έχει και περισσότερους δηλαδή.....

Λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για την εταιρεία τις υποσχέσεις που έδωσε και τα άτομα που μπήκαν σε αυτή τη διαδικασια ελπίζοντας :Thumb down:

----------


## Astale

εγω παντως εστειλα επιστολη που εχωσα πολυ! να δω τι θα απαντησουν

----------


## lariser

Ο τοπικός μου βρόχος "πέφτει" στο Α/Κ ΓΗΡΟΚΟΜΕΙΟΥ. Γνωρίζει κανείς αξιόπιστα αν υπάρχει τεχνικό πρόβλημα ή μη διαθεσιμότητα (δεν εμπιστεύομαι το wizard της Vivodi) για CableTV;

----------


## evi21

Καποιος απο τους χρηστες Cable tv εχει καταφερει να ενεργοποιηση την αποκρυψη γραμμης μεσα απο το vivodi voice portal? Που βρισκεται στο vp.vivodi.gr
Ευχαριστω

----------


## SPChief

> Καποιος απο τους χρηστες Cable tv εχει καταφερει να ενεργοποιηση την αποκρυψη γραμμης μεσα απο το vivodi voice portal? Που βρισκεται στο vp.vivodi.gr
> Ευχαριστω


Δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο...πας settings > Calling Line Identification Restriction  και το τσεκάρεις. Στο ελληνικό μενού: Επιλογές > Περιορισμός Αναγνώρισης των Γραμμών

----------


## netlich

Λίγο άσχετο αλλά και σχετικό μαζι...

SPChief στο profile δίνεις 1Mbit up...το εννοεις συννυπολογίζοντας τα δεσμευμένα για τα τηλ. και τηλεόραση;

ή όντως έχεις καθαρό 1000 up?

Ρωτάω γιατί το 16 down αν θυμάμε καλά είναι το καθαρό σου για internet ...ή είναι και αυτο το συνολικό και βγαίνεις με 12 περίπου;

----------


## SPChief

> Λίγο άσχετο αλλά και σχετικό μαζι...
> 
> SPChief στο profile δίνεις 1Mbit up...το εννοεις συννυπολογίζοντας τα δεσμευμένα για τα τηλ. και τηλεόραση;
> 
> ή όντως έχεις καθαρό 1000 up?
> 
> Ρωτάω γιατί το 16 down αν θυμάμε καλά είναι το καθαρό σου για internet ...ή είναι και αυτο το συνολικό και βγαίνεις με 12 περίπου;


Εχω βάλει ότι δείχνει το router, δηλαδή το συνολικό και όχι το τελικό μετά τη δέσμευση. Το down μου είναι περίπου στα 13500-14000 μετα τη δέσμευση για την tv και το τηλ και το up μου είναι κάπου στα 800.

----------


## netlich

:One thumb up:   thanks

----------


## Dimitris013

@ SPChief :: Μπορείς να μου πεις τι θόρυβο έχεις? τι λέει το Vood στις ενδείξεις του;

----------


## aroutis

> το DSLAM Πατησια το ειχα γραψει που ειναι. Ειναι Μοσχονησιων (25 νομιζω) κατω απο πλατεια Αμερικης


μπας και ξέρεις που είναι ο κόμβος ακρόπολης (από περιέργεια)..

----------


## evi21

> Δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο...πας settings > Calling Line Identification Restriction  και το τσεκάρεις. Στο ελληνικό μενού: Επιλογές > Περιορισμός Αναγνώρισης των Γραμμών


Με mozila μπαινεις? Ή με internet explorer?
Oταν το κανεις την εντολη την παιρνει αμεσα?
Ή πρεπει να περιμενεις λιγο?
Tελικα μονο το ελληνικο μενου δουλευει
Το αγγλικο οχι.
Φοβερο παντως να μπορεις να κανεις αποκρυψη οποτε εσυ θελεις.

----------


## SPChief

> Με mozila μπαινεις? Ή με internet explorer?
> Oταν το κανεις την εντολη την παιρνει αμεσα?
> Ή πρεπει να περιμενεις λιγο?
> Tελικα μονο το ελληνικο μενου δουλευει
> Το αγγλικο οχι.
> Φοβερο παντως να μπορεις να κανεις αποκρυψη οποτε εσυ θελεις.


Μπαίνω με Mozila, χρησιμοποιώ και τα 2 μενού και δουελεύουν μια χαρά. Όταν το τσεκάρεις, κάνεις κλικ μετά στο "Αποδοχή" που βρίσκεται κάτω από το πινακάκι. Το παίρνει αμέσως.

----------


## SPChief

> @ SPChief :: Μπορείς να μου πεις τι θόρυβο έχεις? τι λέει το Vood στις ενδείξεις του;


Λοιπόν, απο θόρυβο έχω US Margin: 11 & DS Margin: 8. Το DS όμως, το βράδυ μπορεί να πέσει και στο 2. Τα πρωινά όμως είναι σταθερά 7-8.

----------


## Dimitris013

Ευχαριστώ SPChief! Δηλαδή να μην ανησυχώ που έχω US 12 και DS 6 αφού δουλεύει οκ εσένα ε?  :Smile:

----------


## SPChief

> Ευχαριστώ SPChief! Δηλαδή να μην ανησυχώ που έχω US 12 και DS 6 αφού δουλεύει οκ εσένα ε?


Αν δεν έχει προβλήματα με disconnects, να μην ανησυχείς καθόλου. Αν έχεις, στείλε να σου πω τι λύσεις υπάρχουν...

----------


## pan.nl

*Έγραψα το παρακάτω μήνυμα και σε άλλο thread, απλά το καταχωρώ κι εδώ, που είναι το πλέον "κεντρικό" thread για το Cable TV για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας:*

Πριν λίγο πέρασαν οι τεχνικοί της Vivodi για να κάνουν μέτρηση γραμμής για το Cable TV. Έφεραν τον αποκωδικοποιητή, ΑΛΛΑ ξέχασαν το Vood! Τέλος πάντων, το παραβλέπουμε αυτό...

Κάνουν λοιπόν μέτρηση γραμμής με την ειδική συσκευή και βρίσκουν πως απέχω 3122 μ από τον κόμβο και πως δε μπορεί να συγχρονίσει πάνω από 6,5 Mbits. Είναι δυνατόν με τα παρακάτω νούμερα να απέχω τόσο πολύ!?!? Με "γείωσαν" κανονικά. Μου είπαν επίσης πως η πλειοψηφια των συνδρομητών συγχρονίζουν μεταξύ 6 και 9 Mbits.

Mode:  	G.DMT 
Type: 	Fast 
Line Coding: 	Trellis On 
Status: 	No Defect 

Total ES: 	119 
Total SES: 	0 
Total UAS: 	12 

  	Downstream 	Upstream
SNR Margin (dB): 	7.9  	34.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	28.5  	17.4 
Output Power (dBm): 	6.3  	4.6 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 	5900  	1269 
Rate (Kbps): 	2060  	260 
K (number of bytes in DMT frame): 	67  	8 
R (number of check bytes in RS code word): 	0  	0 
S (RS code word size in DMT frame): 	1  	1 
D (interleaver depth): 	1  	1 

Super Frames: 	434753  	434751 
Super Frame Errors: 	157  	1367 
RS Words: 	0  	0 
RS Correctable Errors: 	0  	4392 
RS Uncorrectable Errors: 	0  	N/A 
HEC Errors: 	56  	1887 
OCD Errors: 	0  	0 
LCD Errors: 	0  	0 
ES Errors 	0  	0 



Σημείωση: οι παραπάνω τιμές προέρχονται από το US Robotics 9105, ενώ, αφού η γραμμή είναι έτοιμη κατ'αυτούς, γιατί συγχρονίζει ακόμα στα 2060/260 (μου είπαν πως με ADSL2+ πρωτόκολλο θα αλλάξει)?

----------


## Djore

Panayotis_Ath Attainable Rate (Kbps): 5900 1269
Φιλέ άσχημα τα πράγματα ...

----------


## pan.nl

> Panayotis_Ath Attainable Rate (Kbps): 5900 1269
> Φιλέ άσχημα τα πράγματα ...


Μα αυτό δεν υποτίθεται πως είναι με απλό ADSL (ελέω USR 9105)?

----------


## pstr

Ποιά γραμμή μετρήσανε; Αυτή που έχεις τώρα ή την καινούργια για CableTV; Μπορεί το CableTV να μπει σε καινούργια γραμμή (κάτι που συνηθίζει η Vivodi) και να έχει χειρότερα στατιστικά από αυτή που έχεις τώρα...

Από τα στατιστικά που δίνεις πάντως (εκτός αν μας διαφεύγει κάτι) δεν δικαιολογείται τόσο χαμηλό bandwidth αλλά ούτε και αυτή η απόσταση από το DSLAM... κάτι άλλο τρέχει (ίσως το SNR margin που είναι τόσο χαμηλό και άρα έχει πολύ θόρυβο).

----------


## ManosAlfistas

> *Έγραψα το παρακάτω μήνυμα και σε άλλο thread, απλά το καταχωρώ κι εδώ, που είναι το πλέον "κεντρικό" thread για το Cable TV για να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας:*
> 
> Πριν λίγο πέρασαν οι τεχνικοί της Vivodi για να κάνουν μέτρηση γραμμής για το Cable TV. Έφεραν τον αποκωδικοποιητή, ΑΛΛΑ ξέχασαν το Vood! Τέλος πάντων, το παραβλέπουμε αυτό...


Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι .. σχετικά άσχετο.. 

Από τη στιγμή που έρχονται οι τεχνικοί ποια είναι η διαδικασία?.. μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο αμέσως?? Χρειάζονται κάποιο χρόνο για να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή? Το user name και password από που το παίρνεις από το CS ή στο δίνουν οι τεχνικοί?

----------


## SPChief

> Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι .. σχετικά άσχετο.. 
> 
> Από τη στιγμή που έρχονται οι τεχνικοί ποια είναι η διαδικασία?.. μπορείς να πάρεις τηλέφωνο αμέσως?? Χρειάζονται κάποιο χρόνο για να ενεργοποιηθεί η γραμμή? Το user name και password από που το παίρνεις από το CS ή στο δίνουν οι τεχνικοί?


Ερχονται, σου αφήνουν τον εξοπλισμο και αν χρειάζεται σου συνδέουν το καλώδιο με το κουτί το ΟΤΕ απ'έξω. Με το που φύγουν, λειτουργούν όλα και σου δίνουν και σε χαρτί τους κωδικούς σου.

----------


## netlich

:Razz: 
Αυτό το "λειτουργούν όλα" μου άρεσε βρε SP ...Μακάρι να γίνει έτσι και σε μένα...Αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές που έχω διαβάσει εδώ δεν "λειτουργούν όλα"...
 :Razz: 
Πάντως η διαδικασία κανονικά αυτή είναι.

----------


## SPChief

> Αυτό το "λειτουργούν όλα" μου άρεσε βρε SP ...Μακάρι να γίνει έτσι και σε μένα...Αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές που έχω διαβάσει εδώ δεν "λειτουργούν όλα"...
> 
> Πάντως η διαδικασία κανονικά αυτή είναι.


ΧΕΧΕΧΕ για τη διαδικασία μίλησα εγω, διότι και σε μένα ακόμη δε λειτουργεί η TV.  :Wink:

----------


## evi21

> ΧΕΧΕΧΕ για τη διαδικασία μίλησα εγω, διότι και σε μένα ακόμη δε λειτουργεί η TV.


Kαι σε μενα η ΤV kολλαει συνεχεια. 
Μετα απο 2 βδομαδες ταλαιπωριας εχω ταχυτητα  	1023/6621kbps
Κριμα και ξεκινησα με 14000
Καποια κοτσανα κανανε κ τωρα εχω μονο  	1023/6621kbps

----------


## SPChief

> Kαι σε μενα η ΤV kολλαει συνεχεια. 
> Μετα απο 2 βδομαδες ταλαιπωριας εχω ταχυτητα  	1023/6621kbps
> Κριμα και ξεκινησα με 14000
> Καποια κοτσανα κανανε κ τωρα εχω μονο  	1023/6621kbps


Αυτό που έκαναν είναι ότι σου μείωσαν τη γραμμή γιατι δεν άντεχε και έκανε flapping. Λογικά τώρα δε θα αντιμετοπίζεις προβλήματα με disconnects.

----------


## evi21

Ναι αλλα ην πρωτη βδομαδα ειχα 14000 χωρις καμια πτωση και ολα δουλευαν ρολοι.
Αρα καποια βλακεια εκαναν.

----------


## netlich

> Ναι αλλα ην πρωτη βδομαδα ειχα 14000 χωρις καμια πτωση και ολα δουλευαν ρολοι.
> Αρα καποια βλακεια εκαναν.


Μπορεί να βάλανε και δεύτερο cableTV-ίτη στο DSLAM σου...  :Whistle: 

Τι να πω με αυτά που ακούω...Αυτοί σου έχουν πει γιατί έγινε αυτή η πτώση evi; είναι αυτό που λέει ο SPChief?

----------


## Dimitris

> Μα αυτό δεν υποτίθεται πως είναι με απλό ADSL (ελέω USR 9105)?


5900 σε απλό ADSL όταν το μέγιστο που πιάνει είναι 8 Mbit τότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι τα πράγματα είναι πολύ άσχημα. Ακόμα και με ADSL2+ δυστυχώς δε νομίζω να πιάσεις πάνω από 7.

----------


## v_zalmas

Off Topic


		εγώ πιστεύω ότι στον πόλεμο τον τηλεπικοινωνιών μετά τις μεγάλες εξαγορές που θα ακολουθήσουν η εταιρίες που θα επιβιώσουν θα είναι η forthnet ... η "τελλας" (λόγο του αιγυπτιου) και ίσος καμια "νετονε" και οτε εννοείτε
	


όλοι έχουν παράπονα.....τι στο καλο γίνετε στο ελλαδιστάν πλέον....

----------


## evi21

> Μπορεί να βάλανε και δεύτερο cableTV-ίτη στο DSLAM σου... 
> 
> Τι να πω με αυτά που ακούω...Αυτοί σου έχουν πει γιατί έγινε αυτή η πτώση evi; είναι αυτό που λέει ο SPChief?


Αυτοι λενε πλεον οτι τοσο σηκωνει η γραμμη.
Ναι καλα
Και πως μια βδομαδα δουλευε τελεια στα 14400 και ολα ρολοι?
Μια βδομαδα η γραμμη εκανε κουφα?
Μετα χαλασε?
Ή ηταν τυχαιο οτι μετα την στιγμη που χαλασε με πηραν απο vivodi και μου ειπαν το φτιαξαμε. (ωχ παναγια μου λεω ετσι σημαινει το φτιαχνω?)
Αμ δεν το αφηνατε χαλασμενο στα 14400 καλυτερα?
Τωρα εχω  	1023/5461kbps
Οσο παει κ το φτιαχνουν δηλαδη
Σε λιγο θα εχω 2mbps
Εννοειτε το cabletv σπαει εντελως και δεν το βλεπω καθολου πλεον.
Αρα εχω double play και οχι triple play
Τους στελνω emails αλλα......

----------


## SPChief

> Αυτοι λενε πλεον οτι τοσο σηκωνει η γραμμη.
> Ναι καλα
> Και πως μια βδομαδα δουλευε τελεια στα 14400 και ολα ρολοι?
> Μια βδομαδα η γραμμη εκανε κουφα?
> Μετα χαλασε?
> Ή ηταν τυχαιο οτι μετα την στιγμη που χαλασε με πηραν απο vivodi και μου ειπαν το φτιαξαμε. (ωχ παναγια μου λεω ετσι σημαινει το φτιαχνω?)
> Αμ δεν το αφηνατε χαλασμενο στα 14400 καλυτερα?
> Τωρα εχω  	1023/5461kbps
> Οσο παει κ το φτιαχνουν δηλαδη
> ...


Λοιπόν, αυτό που έκαναν είναι να σου ρίξουν τη γραμμή για να συγχρονίζει καλά και να μην κάνει διακοπές. Βεβαια, ακολουθούν την πολιτική "πονάει χέρι? κόψε χέρι". Παρ'τους και πες τους ότι σου έχουν κάνει υπερβολική μείωση και να πουν στο αρμόδιο τμήμα να σου ανεβάσει τη γραμμή τουλάχιστον στα 10mbps.

----------


## Ich_Baboulen

Υπάρχει περίπτωση οι μετρήσεις που δίνει το modem (Zyxel 630) για attenuation & noise margin να διαφέρουν από αυτές που παίρνει ο τεχνικός;

Ρωτάω διότι τα βαση των στοιχείων που παίρνω

noise margin upstream: 23.0 db
output power downstream: 16.0 dbm
attenuation upstream: 13.0 db
-------------------------------------------------------
noise margin downstream: 27.5 db
output power upstream: 0.0 dbm
attenuation downstream: 25.0 db

και σύμφωνα με τον πίνακα στο σχετικό οδηγό του forum θα έπρεπε να κλειδώνω κάπου στα 18mbit.

Ο τεχνικος της Vivodi που ήρθε για την εγκατάσταση του CableTV μου είπε πως έχει υπερβολικά μεγάλο θόρυβο η γραμμή και κλειδώνει στα 9mbit.  :Sad: 

Να τονίσω πως είμαι ήδη σε Full LLU και απλά ζήτησα μεταφορά στο πακέτο CableTV

----------


## netlich

Μήπως θα σε περάσουν σε καινούρια γραμμή πάλι; Κάτι έχω καταλάβει από αυτά που έχουν πει ποιο γνώστες του θέματος και φοβάμε ότι είτε είσαι είτε δεν είσαι στο ιδιόκτητο αυτοί απο τον ΟΤΕ ζητάνε καινούριο ζεύγος...

Ασ με διορθώσει /επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος να μην μετάφερω και ράδιο αρβύλα :-)

----------


## pstr

Σωστά τα λέει ο netlich (τουλάχιστον αυτό έχει ειπωθεί από Vivodi και γι' αυτό δεν "μετέτρεπαν" απλά τους Full).

----------


## gkandir

Δηλαδή έχεις μια γραμμή μια χαρά και τελικά σου δίνουν μια άλλη που και είναι μακράν χειρότερη και σε καθυστερούν και 2-3 μήνες παραπάνω; Καταπληκτικό...  :Thumb down:

----------


## Ich_Baboulen

Μα δεν μου έφεραν άλλη γραμμή πάνω στην υπάρχουσα έκανε τις μετρήσεις. Η λαλακια είναι πως δεν μου άφησε κάποιο δελτίο επίσκεψης που να αναγράφει τις "μετρήσεις" για τον εν λόγο θόρυβο, γι' αυτό έκανα και το παραπάνω ερώτημα κατα *πόσον στην ίδια γραμμή υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίρνω εγώ διαφορετικές μετρήσεις από τον τεχνικό.*

To θέμα είναι αν τα στοιχεία που παίρνω από το router για την υπάρχουσα γραμμή είναι σωστά, γιατί αν είναι δεν μπορεί να κλειδώνει μόνο στα 9mbit

----------


## gkandir

> Μα δεν μου έφεραν άλλη γραμμή πάνω στην υπάρχουσα έκανε τις μετρήσεις. Η λαλακια είναι πως δεν μου άφησε κάποιο δελτίο επίσκεψης που να αναγράφει τις "μετρήσεις" για τον εν λόγο θόρυβο, γι' αυτό έκανα και το παραπάνω ερώτημα κατα *πόσον στην ίδια γραμμή υπάρχει περίπτωση να παίρνω εγώ διαφορετικές μετρήσεις από τον τεχνικό.*
> 
> To θέμα είναι αν τα στοιχεία που παίρνω από το router για την υπάρχουσα γραμμή είναι σωστά, γιατί αν είναι δεν μπορεί να κλειδώνει μόνο στα 9mbit


Sorry, δε σε κατάλαβα αρχικά.
Πάντως δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί είναι τόσο διαφορετικές οι μετρήσεις. Γιατί να πέφτει τόσο έξω το router σου; Περίεργο...

----------


## netlich

Sorry IB για την επιμονή μου - όμως υπάρχει περίτπωση ο τεχνικός να μέτρησε άλλη γραμμή στο πίνακα; Που τις κάνουν τις μετρήσεις; Στο πίνακα της πολυκατοικίας/κατοικίας ή έξω στο κουτι...(ΚΑΦΑΟ..ΠΑΦΑΩ...ΠΑ-ΝΑ-ΦΑΩ κάτι - πως γράφεται;;;... :-)

----------


## pan.nl

Παιδιά και στη δική μου περίπτωση ισχύει ότι και στην περίπτωση του Ich_Baboulen

Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς γίνεται με τις τιμές:

SNR Margin (dB):  	7.6   	33.0 
Attenuation (dB): 	28.5  	17.4 
Output Power (dBm): 	4.7  	7.0 
Attainable Rate (Kbps): 	5396  	1309 
Rate (Kbps): 	2060  	260 
K (number of bytes in DMT frame): 	67  	8 
R (number of check bytes in RS code word): 	0  	0 
S (RS code word size in DMT frame): 	1  	1 
D (interleaver depth): 	1  	1 

...να απέχω 3122 μ από τον κόμβο και να μου αναφέρουν οι τεχνικοί που έκαναν τη μέτρηση (στον κατανεμητή στο ισόγειο αλλά και στο διαμέρισμα) ως μέγιστη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού τα 6,5 Mbits! Μου ήρθε στο μυαλό ένα "βρώμικο" σενάριο αλλά ας μη ρίξω κι άλλο λάδι στη φωτιά, ο νοών νοείτο... :Wink:

----------


## Ich_Baboulen

Στην δική μου περίπτωση η μέτρηση έγινε μέσα στο χώρο μου πανώ από το patch panel του rack μου (έχω κανει δομημένη καλωδίοση στο σπιτι).

Κάτι που δεν ανέφερα πριν η απόσταση από τον κόμβο είναι κάπου στα 1850 m (25 / 13,81 = 1810)

To Analyser που χρησιμοποιούν για τις μετρήσεις σε σχεση με το modem τι απόκλιση (%) μπορεί να έχει; (αν έχει)

----------


## netlich

Οπότε τώρα απλά μπερδεύτικα περισσότερο...Γιατι ο τεχνικός μέτρησε την υπάρχουσα γραμμή εάν υποτίθεται ότι μας λένε ότι κάνουν αιτήσεις γι ακαινουριες στον ΟΤΕ τρώνε πόρτα και μετά φταίει ο ΟΤΕ;

ΤΟ μυστήριο βαθαίνει για εμένα...  :Thinking:

----------


## tschris

να με κι εγωωωωωω. DSL Speed:  	1023/17646kbps

η τηλεωραση δεν δουλευει (μύνημα λάθους στην οθόνη οτι και καλά το τερματικό (ο αποκοδικοποιητής μάλον εννοει δεν συνδέετε με τους server της vivodi))

η φοριτότητα δεν έχει πραγματοποιηθεί ακόμα διότι παίρνω τηλ. απο το 210χχχχχχχ τηλ. μου αλλα όταν το καλό απο το κιν. απαντάει ο τηλεφωνιτής του ΟΤΕ

και ακούστε και το καλύτερο που οταν το είπα στο τμήμα τεχνικής υποστίριξης της vivodi κουφάθηκαν και δεν με πιστεύουν!!! Κι εγώ κουφάθηκα όταν το είδα.
Πάω να κάνω login στο vood kai μου έλεγε συνέχια λάθος username όταν έβαζα αυτά που μου έδωσαν.
τυχαία βάζω στη θέση του username το password που μου έδωσαν και άφησα το password κενό και μπήκα! έλεος!

----------


## pstr

Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα της Vivodi η ενεργοποίηση του CableTV γίνεται σε καινούργια γραμμή πάντα, άσχετα αν είσαι ΑΡΥΣ, Shared ή Full.

Τελικά στους Full φαίνεται ότι γίνεται ενεργοποίηση πάνω στην υπάρχουσα γραμμή αλλά προσφέροντας μικρότερο bandwidth απ' ότι θα σήκωνε η γραμμή.

Οπότε το λογικό σενάριο είναι: η Vivodi δεν έχει ή δεν μπορεί να επιβαρύνει το εσωτερικό bandwidth της με μεγάλες ταχύτητες αυτή τη στιγμή (σε μερικά DSLAM) και γι' αυτό κωλυσιεργεί ή ενεργοποιεί ελάχιστους με χαμηλές ταχύτητες.

Στείλτε ένα email ή ρωτήστε εσείς οι full, γιατί με αυτά τα στατιστικά που έχετε τώρα στη γραμμή, δεν συγχρονίζεσται παραπάνω, να δούμε τί θα πούνε.
Ας δεχθούμε ότι στη γραμμή του Panayotis_Ath έχει θόρυβο (SNR Margin (dB): 7.6) αλλά στην περίπτωση του Ich_Baboulen η γραμμή του είναι πολύ καλή. (Είχαμε και την περίπτωση της evi21 που της κατεβάσανε το συγχρονισμό...)

----------


## netlich

Περίεργα (read : ύποπτα) πράγματα- δεν μας τα λέει καλά η βιβο...

Τουλάχιστον με τη γραμμη που έχω τώρα θα δυσκολευτούν πολύ να μου δώσουν χειρότερο bandwidth!!!! ;-)

----------


## tschris

Cable TV OK και το θέμα με το password λύθηκε (Safari mac os x problem  :Wink:  )

η φοριτότητα δουλεύει αν με καλέσουν στο 210χχχχχχχ απο cosmote ενώ απο ΟΤΕ όχι!

απο TIM , Q, Vodafone και εναλακτικούς δεν έχο δοκιμάσει. αν κάποιος έχει TIM, Vodafone, Q , τηλ. απο forthnet. ας στείλει ένα pm να του πω τηλ. να δοκιμάσουμε.

το internet τα σπάει αλλα η αναμονή μου έσπασε τα νεύρα! απο 22/2 σήμερα 18/5 ενεργοποιήθηκα!

----------


## Djore

Aντε να αρχίσουν να ρολάρουν οι ενεργοποιήσεις ...   
@tschris ή σε όποιον άλλο μπορεί  . photos εξοπλισμού .. κανένα videaki ..για να δούμε τι έστι αυτό το cable tv ... λίγες μετρήσεις ... έτσι .. για να υπάρχουν να αποκτήσουμε και λίγη περισσότερη υπομονή ..

----------


## SPChief

> Aντε να αρχίσουν να ρολάρουν οι ενεργοποιήσεις ...   
> @tschris ή σε όποιον άλλο μπορεί  . photos εξοπλισμού .. κανένα videaki ..για να δούμε τι έστι αυτό το cable tv ... λίγες μετρήσεις ... έτσι .. για να υπάρχουν να αποκτήσουμε και λίγη περισσότερη υπομονή ..


Επειδή βαριέμαι να βγάζω φωτογραφίες τον εξοπλισμό, θα ανεβάσω ενα prinscreen από ταχύτητα σε torrents.

----------


## tschris

το τηλέφωνο δεν μας τα λέι καλά. καμία σχέση με ΟΤΕ  :Sad:  και που και που κάνει διακοπές.

----------


## Dimitris013

Το upload το έχει τσιτώσει κανείς με 1mbps? Πόσο πιάνετε; Κανένα 80αρι?

----------


## SPChief

> Το upload το έχει τσιτώσει κανείς με 1mbps? Πόσο πιάνετε; Κανένα 80αρι?


Καμιά 70αρα, αντε και μερικές φορές 80.

----------


## pan.nl

> Καμιά 70αρα, αντε και μερικές φορές 80.


Ε, πολύ καλά δεν είναι? "Επισήμως" 512 Kbps δεν είναι το upload? Διευκολύνει πολύ την κατάσταση γενικότερα και δεν αναφέρομαι σε p2p  :Wink: , απλά θυμάμαι πως με 2048/*640* δε "ζοριζόταν" τόσο η σύνδεση.

----------


## SPChief

> Ε, πολύ καλά δεν είναι? "Επισήμως" 512 Kbps δεν είναι το upload? Διευκολύνει πολύ την κατάσταση γενικότερα και δεν αναφέρομαι σε p2p , απλά θυμάμαι πως με 2048/*640* σε "ζοριζόταν" τόσο η σύνδεση.


Ναι μια χαρά είναι, δεν έχω πρόβλημα! Όντως, είναι αρκετά καλό γιατι δε ζορίζεται η σύνδεση.

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Πως μπορώ να κάνω port forwarding στο VOOD έψαξα στο how to αλλα υπάρχει ένα κενό στις ρυθμίσεις που μάλλον κάνω λάθος -σχετικά με την LAN IP- μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κανείς θέλω για utorent και DC++ 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tschris

παιδιά ξέρετε πως βλεπω online το λογαριασμό μου και πώς ενεργοποιείτε η τριμερής επικοινωνία στο cable tv;

----------


## sxoliastes

> παιδιά ξέρετε πως βλεπω online το λογαριασμό μου και πώς ενεργοποιείτε η τριμερής επικοινωνία στο cable tv;


http://pandora.vivodi.gr/DTMF.html

http://vp.vivodi.gr

https://e-bill.vivodi.gr/exec/com.di...inType=scLogin

----------


## dimkatsar

> Γιατί, πόσο θα ήθελες για να είσαι ευχαριστημένος?
> 
> 10Mbit Internet+4 MBTv + 0,5 τηλέφωνο....μια χαρά είναι.
> ΜΕΧΡΙ 20 λέει η ViVodi (δεν λέει τουλάχιστον 20 ή 20)...
> 20 είναι το απολύτως ιδανικό και θεωρητικό...20 σε αφήνει ενδεχομένως να έχεις...αλλά οι γραμμές αντέχουν??? (Το πνεύμα πρόθυμο, η σαρξ ασθενής)


Φιλε μου εχεις ενεργοποιησει εσυ το cable tv σωστα?.
Ισχυει δηλ. οτι μπορει να φτασει το πολυ 10Mbit+4Mbit tv?
Οι αναλογικες τηλεφωνικες συσκευες συνδεονται απαραιτητως πανω στις fxo του vood?
To vood επιπλεον συνδεεται στο τηλεφωνικο πριζακι του τοιχου σωστα?
Τα ρωταο αυτα διοτι εχω προβλημα χωροταξικο και μαλλον δεν θα αποφυγω την αγορα καποιων ethernet home plug adapters.....
Εαν κολλησει το vood και το κανω reset , χανονται ολες οι ρυθμισεις και πρεπει επειτα manually 
να ξαναοριστουν??
Οπως καταλαβες περιμενω και γω την ενεργοποιηση (Νεα Φιλαδελφεια) και απλα εχω καποιες αποριες για το πακετο αυτο.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## ManosAlfistas

> Φιλε μου εχεις ενεργοποιησει εσυ το cable tv σωστα?.


Σου απαντάω και εγώ που έχω ενεργοποιηθεί..




> Φιλε μου εχεις ενεργοποιησει εσυ το cable tv σωστα?.
> Ισχυει δηλ. οτι μπορει να φτασει το πολυ 10Mbit+4Mbit tv?!


Κανείς δεν ξέρει ακριβώς τι ισχύει....



> Οι αναλογικες τηλεφωνικες συσκευες συνδεονται απαραιτητως πανω στις fxo του vood?


Ναι όλες οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές κουμπώνουν στο VOOD.



> Εαν κολλησει το vood και το κανω reset , χανονται ολες οι ρυθμισεις και πρεπει επειτα manually 
> να ξαναοριστουν??


Ναι το έχω πάθει πολλές φορές.

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου κάτι .. Πως ενεργοποιώ τον τηλεφωνητή? Και πως είναι η λειτουργία του ?? Επίσης δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο e-billing  me to user name και Password Που μπαίνω στο Pandora ξέρει κανείς γιατί??

----------


## gkandir

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου κάτι .. Πως ενεργοποιώ τον τηλεφωνητή? Και πως είναι η λειτουργία του ?? Επίσης δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο e-billing  me to user name και Password Που μπαίνω στο Pandora ξέρει κανείς γιατί??


Το eBilling παίζει με τον κωδικό συνδρομητή για username Και password.

----------


## pan.nl

Μόλις συνδέθηκα κι εγώ. Δυστυχώς λόγω χάλια γραμμής έχω τις παρακάτω τιμές:

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	8938
US Margin 	  	11
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	29
US Line Attenuation 	  	18
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	708
CRC Tx Fast 	  	1
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Fast Path
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

Πάλι καλά να λέω... Η συνδρομή είναι ακόμα "κλειδωμένη" στα 2048/256. Τα pings μια από τα ίδια, δηλαδή πολύ καλά (λεπτομέρειες λίγο αργότερα), ενώ η "πακετομέτρηση" με το All Seeing Eye έδωσε γύρω στα 1200 πακέτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο και εως 6,8 Mbits/880 Kbits ταχύτητα internet.

Η τηλεόραση φαίνεται να μην είναι ενεργοποιημένη, αφού μου βγάζει μήνυμα στην οθόνη πως "η τερματική συσκευή δεν είναι σε θέση να συνδεθεί με τους εξυπηρετητές της Vivodi". Θα τους καλέσω για τα περαιτέρω.

Αυτάαα...για τώρα

----------


## tschris

σταθερό i-call ή εναλακτικού μπορείτε να καλέσετε; το 134; το 13838 της cosmote; δεν μου αρέσει που δεν μπορω να καλέσω οτι και με ΟΤΕ  :Sad:

----------


## gkandir

> σταθερό i-call ή εναλακτικού μπορείτε να καλέσετε; το 134; το 13838 της cosmote; δεν μου αρέσει που δεν μπορω να καλέσω οτι και με ΟΤΕ


134 και 13838 που δοκίμασα δεν παίζουν. Επίσης δεν παίζει και το 13 κάτι της NetOne...

Πήρα και το fax της NetOne και χτύπαγε, χτύπαγε χωρίς να απαντήσει το fax οπότε δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να έγινε.

Δεν έχω CableTV αλλά το DSLPhone είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## tschris

ο τηλεφωνιτής πώς setarete και πώς ακούω τα μηνήματά μου απο το τηλ; χρεώνεται αυτό;

----------


## ManosAlfistas

> ο τηλεφωνιτής πώς setarete και πώς ακούω τα μηνήματά μου απο το τηλ; χρεώνεται αυτό;


*777# είναι η κλήση για τις ρυθμίσεις του τηλεφωνητή. o αρχικός κωδικός είναι ή 1111 ή 0000

Μπορείς να άκούς και τα μυνήματα που σου αφείνουν απο το vp.vivodi.gr απο οποιοδήποτε PC με web access..

----------


## tschris

γιατι μόνο αγγλικα;  :Sad:

----------


## pan.nl

Τελικά το router συγχρονίζει κάπου στα 9 Mbits. Πρώτες εντυπώσεις: η γραμμή "πετάει" (για τα δεδομένα του χαμηλού συγχρονισμού). Κατεβάζω με περίπου 900-990 Kb/sec από Πολυτεχνείο (έφθασε μέχρι 998 μέγιστο), το upload κυμαίνεται στα 67-70 Kb/sec. Όσον αφορά στα πακέτα, όπως ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, είναι κάπου 1100-1200. Τα pings βελτιωθηκαν λίγο. Ενδεικτικά παραθέτω:

C:\Documents and Settings\user>tracert www.jolt.co.uk

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  80.76.42.35
  3     9 ms     8 ms     7 ms  83.171.200.34
  4     8 ms     9 ms     8 ms  83.171.201.198
  5     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  pos0-0-cr04-vivodi.ath.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.3.213
]
  6    51 ms    52 ms    50 ms  pos0-0-cr01.fra.OTEGlobe.net [62.75.4.118]
  7    58 ms    57 ms    55 ms  te1-3.cr01.ixf.bb.pipex.net [80.81.192.11]
  8    72 ms    71 ms    69 ms  te2-4.cr05.hx2.bb.pipex.net [62.72.137.245]
  9    73 ms    72 ms    73 ms  v3952.cr05.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.137.9]
 10    70 ms    69 ms    69 ms  g2-48-5.ar01.tn5.bb.pipex.net [62.72.140.14]
 11    72 ms    72 ms    71 ms  ge-0-0-0-3801.jolt-gw.cust.pipex.net [212.241.24
1.14]
 12    74 ms    75 ms    75 ms  secure.jolt.co.uk [82.133.85.65]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


Με adslgr.com μου έδωσε ~160 ms, με ελληνικά sites ~9-12 ms (για κάποιο λόγο, δεν αντιγράφει και τα άλλα tracert...)

Όσον αφορά στην τηλεφωνία, η ποιότητα μέχρι στιγμής είναι, κατά κύριο λόγο, εφάμιλλη του ΟΤΕ, χωρίς υπερβολή. Η τηλεόραση δεν παίζει, επειδή απ'ότι φαίνεται μου έστειλαν λάθος αποκωδικοποιητή. Έπειτα από μεταξύ μας συνεννόηση, θα τους τον στείλω πίσω με courier και θα μου στείλουν τον προβλεπόμενο.

Σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. 

Αυτά για τώρα.

Φιλικά

----------


## Dimitris013

Καλορίζικη Panayotis_Ath! Να την χαίρεσαι! Άντε να παίρνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι σειρά!

----------


## pan.nl

> Καλορίζικη Panayotis_Ath! Να την χαίρεσαι! Άντε να παίρνουμε και οι υπόλοιποι σειρά!


Σ'ευχαριστώ!  :One thumb up: 

Παιδιά, πιέστε τους λίγο. Εγώ τους έπρηξα μέχρι να μου δώσουν σημασία. Αν δουν κάποια μαζική κίνηση, έστω και μέσω e-mail, θα θορυβηθούν...δε μπορεί!

----------


## Djore

> σταθερό i-call ή εναλακτικού μπορείτε να καλέσετε; το 134; το 13838 της cosmote; δεν μου αρέσει που δεν μπορω να καλέσω οτι και με ΟΤΕ


Με i-call kai e-voice δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ... Ουτε και με 801 με τα υπόλοιπα έχει ...

----------


## aris60

> Κατεβάζω με 900+ΚΒ βλέπω στην ΤV το discovery και μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο, χωρίς καμία διακοπή!!


Καλησπερα ποια περιοχη εισαι?  :Smile:

----------


## aris60

> Με i-call kai e-voice δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ... Ουτε και με 801 με τα υπόλοιπα έχει ...


Καλησπερα εχεις ενεργοπoιηση cabletv?  :Smile:

----------


## Djore

> Καλησπερα εχεις ενεργοπoιηση cabletv?


που τέτοια τύχη ... στην αναμόνη ... έχω dslphone εδώ και χρόνια ... το ίδιο πράγμα δεν θα έιναι ?

----------


## nlkrio

TV ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ??? :Crying:

----------


## tschris

> Με i-call kai e-voice δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ... Ουτε και με 801 με τα υπόλοιπα έχει ...


σε i-call δεν μπορώ να καλέσω με cable tv πάντως

----------


## Gr1s0s

Τελικά βρε παιδιά έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους στο cableTV. Αναφέρομαι στα κανάλια κυρίως.

----------


## pan.nl

Βλέπω πως σιγά σιγά οι ενεργοποιημένοι αυξάνονται. Επίσης παρατηρώ πως μερικοί από εσάς συγχρονίζετε σε πολύ καλές ταχύτητες (15 Mbits +). Έχω την εξης απορία: είναι κανείς που να βλέπει ταχύτητες πάνω από 2 Mb/sec (~16 Mbits)? Ρωτώ γιατί όλο για κάτι 1-1,4 MB/sec διαβάζω (όχι ότι είναι άσχημα  :Razz: ). Θεωρητικά, σε ιδανική περίπτωση, μπορούμε να δούμε εως 2,5 MB/sec (~20 Mbits).  :Thinking: 

@ nlkrio: λογικά εντός 2-3 ημερών θα μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη και για την TV. Όπως ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, μου έφεραν λάθος αποκωδικοποιητή και αύριο θα τον στείλω με courier στα γραφεία τους στο Χαλάνδρι για αλλαγή.

----------


## SPChief

> Βλέπω πως σιγά σιγά οι ενεργοποιημένοι αυξάνονται. Επίσης παρατηρώ πως μερικοί από εσάς συγχρονίζετε σε πολύ καλές ταχύτητες (15 Mbits +). Έχω την εξης απορία: είναι κανείς που να βλέπει ταχύτητες πάνω από 2 Mb/sec (~16 Mbits)? Ρωτώ γιατί όλο για κάτι 1-1,4 MB/sec διαβάζω (όχι ότι είναι άσχημα ). Θεωρητικά, σε ιδανική περίπτωση, μπορούμε να δούμε εως 2,5 MB/sec (~20 Mbits). 
> 
> @ nlkrio: λογικά εντός 2-3 ημερών θα μπορώ να εκφέρω άποψη και για την TV. Όπως ανέφερα σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα, μου έφεραν λάθος αποκωδικοποιητή και αύριο θα τον στείλω με courier στα γραφεία τους στο Χαλάνδρι για αλλαγή.


Έχω συγχρονίσει στα 16000++ και είμαι στο 1.1-1.4 (1.4 λίγο σπάνια). Δε μπορώ να πώ όμως ότι με χαλάει!  :Wink: 

Επίσης, τι εμφάνιζε ο αποκωδικοποιητής και κατάλαβες ότι έχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Σχετικά με TV : 

Νομίζω ότι είμαι απο του λίγους που έχουν τηλεόραση. Εχουμε και λέμε. 

- Υπότιτλους δεν έχει στα κανάλια 
- Παίζει μια χαρά .. Την έχω συνδέση με Projector. και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Μερικές φορές μπορεί να κάνει μερικά slow frames αλλα μέχρι εκεί.. γενικά ικανοποιημένος είμαι..

Σχετικά με το Internet.: 

Ενώ όταν ήρθε ο τεχνικός μου είπε οτι η γραμμή κλείδωσε στις 14 Mbit. δεν έχβω κατεβάσει με ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη απο τα 650 kbit/sec. Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι πρέπει να κάνω???
Στην αρχή έλεγα καλά είναι και αυτά αλλα με αυτά που ακούω εδώ μάλλον αργός είμαι.. !!!!
Να δηλώσω βλάβη?
Πάντως σταθερή μέχρι στιγμής η γραμμή. 

Τηλέφωνο no problem.. Με τον τηλεφωνητή δεν την παλεύω .. Δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το μύνημα με τίποτα..Αν το έχει κάνεις κανείς να μου πεί πως γίνεται..

----------


## insane45

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	20474
US Margin 	  	11
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	14
US Line Attenuation 	  	7
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	10
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0


no tv yet
λίγο βοήθεια ρε παιδιά, ένα ταπεινό sagem 800 είχα, δεν έχω ιδέα από port forwarding και λοιπές ρυθμίσεις του vood. 
κάποιος να μου πει τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνω για να δουλέψει.
ο τεχνικός μου είπε οτι ακόμα είμαι στην υπηρεσία maxx 2, οπότε γι αυτό κατεβάζω από ftp.ntua.gr με 200. Σήμερα είπαν θα με αλλάξουν και θα δουλέψει και η tv.
Τώρα πάω σχολή, θα γυρίσω το απόγευμα. Ελπίζω κάποιος να δώσει σαφείς οδηγίες για port forwarding για βασικά προγράμματα, όπως ie, firefox, utorrent κλπ.

----------


## SPChief

> Σχετικά με TV : 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι είμαι απο του λίγους που έχουν τηλεόραση. Εχουμε και λέμε. 
> 
> - Υπότιτλους δεν έχει στα κανάλια 
> - Παίζει μια χαρά .. Την έχω συνδέση με Projector. και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Μερικές φορές μπορεί να κάνει μερικά slow frames αλλα μέχρι εκεί.. γενικά ικανοποιημένος είμαι..
> 
> Σχετικά με το Internet.: 
> 
> ...


Δοκίμασε από torrent. Από που δοκιμασες και κατεβαζεις με 650; Εφόσον πιάνει τα 650, δε νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα. Απλώς δεν έχει βρει κάπου, που να σου δίνει την ταχύτητα που μπορείς να πιάσεις.

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Απο utorrent

----------


## tschris

οι ταινίες έχουν υπότιτλους (αυτές που νοικιάζεις)

ο τηλεφωνιτής είναι όντος για τα μπάζα

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Μήπως τελικά η ενεργοποίηση της τηλεόρασης τρώει αρκετό bandwidth? Και πραγματι δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή ??? Αλλα και το DS :6440 πάλι χαμηλό δεν είναι???

----------


## Dionisisp

> Σ'ευχαριστώ! 
> 
> Παιδιά, πιέστε τους λίγο. Εγώ τους έπρηξα μέχρι να μου δώσουν σημασία. Αν δουν κάποια μαζική κίνηση, έστω και μέσω e-mail, θα θορυβηθούν...δε μπορεί!


Σε πόσο καιρό ενεργοποιήθηκες γιατί από αυτά που μου έχουν πει σε λίγο καιρό αν πάνε όλα καλά μπαίνω και εγώ. Στης αρχές του επόμενου μήνα.

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο .. 

Πόσο θα πληρώσουμε για την ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής? και τί ακριβώς πληρώνουμε? Είμαι με την προσφορά!

----------


## netlich

60 ευρώ έλεγε η ενεργοποίηση τότε- θα το ελέγξω στο σπίτιπου έχω τις αιτήσεις και τους όρους αν δνε έχει απαντήσει με σιγουριά κανείς μέχρι τότε...

----------


## ManosAlfistas

vlepo apo to e-bill τα παρακάτω :       Τελος-ΦΠΑ
Πάγιο Τέλος ( προσφοράς ) CableTV  11.63-2.21 :    13.84 
Τέλος Ενεργοποίησης                       50.42- 9.58 :   60.00 
                                           Total  62.05  11.79:  73.84 

Τι είναι το πάγιο τέλος. Ειναι το κόστος για τον μήνα που με ενεργοποίησαν? εξαιτίας του ότι δεν έχει διάρκεια μήνα αλλα ημερών?

----------


## tschris

> TV ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ???


δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι καλύτερο με το κιν.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqTR6V248oo

----------


## gkandir

Όλη μέρα σήμερα είχα συνεχείς διακοπές στη γραμμή. Αφού τους πήρα και με πήραν μετά από καμιά ώρα (τηλέφωνο...) άρχισε να κάνει κάτι κουλά η γραμμή και τώρα έχω τα παρακάτω stats από τον router:

Modem Status

Connection Status: Connected
Us Rate (Kbps): 1021
Ds Rate (Kbps): 6800
US Margin: 9
DS Margin: 10
Trained Modulation: ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors: 0
DS Line Attenuation: 38
US Line Attenuation: 23
Peak Cell Rate: 2408 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast: 81
CRC Tx Fast: 0
CRC Rx Interleaved: 0
CRC Tx Interleaved: 0
Path Mode: Interleaved

DSL Statistics
Near End F4 Loop Back Count: 0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count: 0

Από θόρυβα καλά πάμε και το Attenuation από 33-34 που έπαιζε μέχρι πρότεινως τώρα πήγε στο 38.

Λέτε να ενεργοποίησαν το CableTV;

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Μπορεί !! δεν σου είπαν τίποτα ?? Παλιά τι  Us Rate (Kbps): 1021
Ds Rate (Kbps): 6800 είχες?

----------


## gkandir

> Μπορεί !! δεν σου είπαν τίποτα ?? Παλιά τι  Us Rate (Kbps): 1021
> Ds Rate (Kbps): 6800 είχες?


Δε θυμάμαι ακριβώς. Up είχα 840 περίπου και Down 2.240 περίπου. Δηλαδή 2048/640 συν το bandwidth για το DSLPhone.

Όχι δε μου είπαν τίποτα. Απλώς στην τελευταία (πίστευα) ερώτησή μου για την αίτηση του CableTV τους τα έχωσα άσχημα (sorry στον υπάλληλο) και ρώτησα για διαδικασία ακύρωσης της αίτησης. Τώρα, τι να πω. Μπορεί να είναι και τυχαίο, μπορεί να είναι κάποιο λάθος τους.
Θα πάρω να μάθω.

----------


## pan.nl

> Σε πόσο καιρό ενεργοποιήθηκες γιατί από αυτά που μου έχουν πει σε λίγο καιρό αν πάνε όλα καλά μπαίνω και εγώ. Στης αρχές του επόμενου μήνα.


Ενεργοποιήθηκα σε περίπου 1,5 (ημερολογιακό) μήνα. 




> Όλη μέρα σήμερα είχα συνεχείς διακοπές στη γραμμή. Αφού τους πήρα και με πήραν μετά από καμιά ώρα (τηλέφωνο...) άρχισε να κάνει κάτι κουλά η γραμμή και τώρα έχω τα παρακάτω stats από τον router:
> 
> Modem Status
> 
> Connection Status: Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps): 1021
> Ds Rate (Kbps): 6800
> US Margin: 9
> DS Margin: 10
> ...


Το πιθανότερο είναι η πόρτα σου να είναι έτοιμη. Υποθέτω πως σου έχουν στείλει εξοπλισμό, έτσι?. Πάντως η γραμμή σου είναι ψιλοχάλια, μια από τα ίδια και η δική μου. Κλείσε και άνοιξέ το Vood 2-3 φορές, γιατί ο συγχρονισμός "παίζει" και μπορεί να πιάσεις καλύτερα νούμερα με μια δεύτερη-τρίτη προσπάθεια. :Wink:

----------


## gkandir

> ...
> Το πιθανότερο είναι η πόρτα σου να είναι έτοιμη. Υποθέτω πως σου έχουν στείλει εξοπλισμό, έτσι?. Πάντως η γραμμή σου είναι ψιλοχάλια, μια από τα ίδια και η δική μου. Κλείσε και άνοιξέ το Vood 2-3 φορές, γιατί ο συγχρονισμός "παίζει" και μπορεί να πιάσεις καλύτερα νούμερα με μια δεύτερη-τρίτη προσπάθεια.


Αν εννοείς αν μου έχουν στείλει τον αποκωδικοποιητή, όχι δεν μου τον έχουν στείλει. Το Vood το έχω ήδη.

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τη γραμμή, μόλις μίλησα μ' έναν τεχνικό και μου είπε ότι από χθες το βράδυ ή και σήμερα το πρωί έχει πρόβλημα πολύς κόσμος με διακοπές και αποσυνδέσεις κλπ. Οπότε δεν είμαι ο μόνος "τυχερός".
Αν αυτό είναι μια γενική βλάβη ή κάποια αναβάθμιση ή κάτι άλλο δεν ήξερε να μου πει. Επίσης, δεν ήξερε να μου πει αν αναβαθμίζομαι σε CableTV. Περιμένω (ξανά) να μου πούνε γι' αυτό.

Ελπίζω πάντως αν προλάβω να αναβαθμιστώ σε CableTV να μην είναι έτσι χάλια η γραμμές και να πάνε όλα καλα.

----------


## Djore

Μιας και αρχίσανε οι ενεργοποιήσεις ...
DS Line Attenuation: 17,5 και SN Margin : 15 ?????????
Υπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω για το SNMargin γιατι με τέτοιο Attenuation θα είναι κρίμα να συνδεθώ γύρω στα 9000

----------


## gkandir

Λοιπόν, πήρα και μου πρότειναν ραντεβού στις 31/5 για παράδωση εξοπλισμού και μέτηση γραμμής. Άντε, λέω να τους δώσω μια τελευταία ευκαιρία. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το τέλος απενεργοποίησης δεν το γλυτώνω όπως και να 'χει.

Τώρα τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:
Us Rate (Kbps): 1021
Ds Rate (Kbps): 5765
US Margin: 10
DS Margin: 6
Trained Modulation: ADSL2Plus
DS Line Attenuation: 38
US Line Attenuation: 23

@Djore: Αν, όπως λένε, έχουν γενικό πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή, δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να βγει ασφαλές συμπέρασμα για την απόδοση της γραμμής. Αναμονή και γι' αυτό.
Στο τέλος θα μοιράζουμε πούρα μετά από κάθε πετυχημένη ενέργεια της Vivodi...  :ROFL:

----------


## insane45

Ρε παιδιά, υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο πώς κάνω port forwarding?
Πραγματικά έχω χαθεί. Προσπαθώ εδώ και πόση ώρα να ρυθμίσω το utorrent, αλλά συνέχεια έχει ένα κόκκινο εικονίδιο κάτω που λέει οτι δεν συνδέεται σωστα.
Θέλω για αρχή να κανω port forward σε utorrent, msn messenger, firefox, internet explorer.

----------


## gkandir

> Ρε παιδιά, υπάρχει κάποιος που να μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο πώς κάνω port forwarding?
> Πραγματικά έχω χαθεί. Προσπαθώ εδώ και πόση ώρα να ρυθμίσω το utorrent, αλλά συνέχεια έχει ένα κόκκινο εικονίδιο κάτω που λέει οτι δεν συνδέεται σωστα.
> Θέλω για αρχή να κανω port forward σε utorrent, msn messenger, firefox, internet explorer.


Δες εδώ και εδώ.

----------


## Dimitris013

> Λοιπόν, πήρα και μου πρότειναν ραντεβού στις 31/5 για παράδωση εξοπλισμού και μέτηση γραμμής. Άντε, λέω να τους δώσω μια τελευταία ευκαιρία. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το τέλος απενεργοποίησης δεν το γλυτώνω όπως και να 'χει.
> 
> Τώρα τα πράγματα έχουν ως εξής:
> Us Rate (Kbps): 1021
> Ds Rate (Kbps): 5765
> US Margin: 10
> DS Margin: 6
> Trained Modulation: ADSL2Plus
> DS Line Attenuation: 38
> ...


Όπα όπα! Που πήρες και σου πρότειναν συνάντηση με τεχνικό? Είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση με εσένα εδώ και ένα μήνα και τεχνικός δεν με έχει παρει τηλ για ραντεβού! Ποια επιλογή έκανες στο 13880 και σου είπαν για ρεντεβού? Όσες φορές μου έχουν μιλήσει στο #3 μου λένε μονίμως ότι θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου το αρμόδιο τμήμα! ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ δηλαδή!!!

----------


## gkandir

> Όπα όπα! Που πήρες και σου πρότειναν συνάντηση με τεχνικό? Είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση με εσένα εδώ και ένα μήνα και τεχνικός δεν με έχει παρει τηλ για ραντεβού! Ποια επιλογή έκανες στο 13880 και σου είπαν για ρεντεβού? Όσες φορές μου έχουν μιλήσει στο #3 μου λένε μονίμως ότι θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου το αρμόδιο τμήμα! ΗΜΑΡΤΟΝ δηλαδή!!!


Όταν μου είπε ο τεχνικός ότι δε μπορεί να δει αν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ή αν πάει για ενεργοποίηση το CableTV μου πρότεινε να με συνδέσει με το τμήμα του λογιστηριου (επιλογή 4) για να μου πουν. Μου φάνηκε κάπως περίεργο αλλά το δέχθηκα. Όταν συνδέθηκα με το λογιστήριο και είπα στην κοπέλα τι είχε παιχτεί από το πρωί μου είπε να περιμένω λίγο και όταν επανήλθε μου είπε να κλείσουμε ραντεβού (όχι οι δυό μας...) στις 31/5.

Δοκίμασε να πάρεις αύριο μιας και οι λογιστήριοι είναι ανοιχτοί 9-5.

----------


## Dimitris013

πήρα το #5 τώρα, και μου είπε η κοπελιά εκεί ότι θα προωθήσει το πρόβλημά μου στους τεχνικούς. Γιατί λέει, μπορεί να το βλέπω συγχρονισμένο, αλλά να μην μου έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα! Λίγο περίεργο μου φάνηκε, αλλά ήταν πολύ συνεργάσιμη και εξυπηρετική η κοπέλα και δε μπορούσα να της πω τίποτα άλλο.  :Wink: 

+++ Συγνώμη για το λιγουλάκι off Topic, αλλά εδώ πέτυχα τον φίλο που συμπάσχει! +++

----------


## mpregos

02/04 εφυγε η αιτηση με το courier
23/05 ενεργοποιηση.....
μόλις έφυγε ο τεχνικός......30 εργασιμες και κατι παραπανω.......
τα στατιστικα της γραμμης
Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	10064
US Margin 	  	9
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	33
US Line Attenuation 	  	20
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	102
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

αργοτερα θα δουμε και την τηλεοραση

----------


## Djore

όμορφα υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μια κινητοποίηση ..

----------


## pan.nl

Αχ αυτός ο θόρυβος...θα μας "κάψει" όλους! Μόλις έκανα 4-5 reboots στο router για να συγχρονίσει σε καλύτερη ταχύτητα και κέρδισα περίπου 0,7 Mbit. Το bandwidth της τηλεόρασης είναι σίγουρα κλειδωμένο βρε παιδιά? Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί κατεβάζω τώρα με 1020 Kb/sec ενώ έχει συγχρονίσει στα 1023/9305 kbps (η τηλεόραση όπως προανέφερα δε λειετουργεί - δε μπορεί να συνδεθεί με τους εξυπηρετητές, λέει).

----------


## insane45

εγώ πάλι έχω τα εξής:

Us Rate (Kbps)  	   	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	20474
US Margin 	  	11
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	14
US Line Attenuation 	  	7

παρόλα αυτά το max που κατεβάζω είναι 200-220 και δεν έχω καθόλου τηλεόραση, αλλά έχω τηλέφωνο. Ο τεχνικός ήρθε σήμερα, αλλά μου είπε οτι ακόμα με έχουν στο maxx 2, γι αυτό και κατεβάζω με τόσο, και οτι μέσα στην σημερινή μέρα θα ενεργοποιηθεί και επίσημα το cabletv και θα έχω και τα 20ΜΒ και την τηλεόραση. Βέβαια, κάτι τέτοιο δεν έγινε.
Εγώ τι να κάνω? Να τους πάρω αύριο τηλέφωνο να ζητήσω την αλλαγή, ή μήπως αυτά που μου έλεγε ηταν μ@λ@κίες, οπότε δεν μπορώ να κατεβάζω με παραπάνω παρόλο που συγχρονίζω τόσο ψηλά???

----------


## pan.nl

> εγώ πάλι έχω τα εξής:
> 
> Us Rate (Kbps)             1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps)           20474
> US Margin           11
> DS Margin           6
> Trained Modulation           ADSL2Plus
> LOS Errors           0
> DS Line Attenuation           14
> ...


Σε μισώ  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

Στείλε τους απόψε και ένα e-mail στο customerservice@vivodi.gr εξηγώντας πως η συνδρομή σου παραμένει "κλειδωμένη" στα 2048/256. Καλύτερα ανέφερε και τον κωδικό συνδρομητή και το κινητό σου τηλέφωνο για να σε καλέσουν. Ούτε και σ'εμένα λειτουργεί η τηλεόραση. Γενικά με τη Vivodi χρειάζεται να επιμένεις λίγο (δυστυχώς). Ομολογώ πως στη δική μου περίπτωση η συνεννόηση μέχρι τώρα είναι αρκετά καλή, μερικές φορές αναρωτιόμουν αν πρόκειται για τη Vivodi! Ελπίζω αύριο να έχω νέα τους...

----------


## cajoline

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση προς τους "ενεργοποιημένους":

Βλέπω ότι όλοι παίζετε σε interleaved path mode. Κανείς σε fast-path;

Τι latency βλέπετε κάνοντας ping στον ppp peer, ή στο πρώτο hop με traceroute (οπουδήποτε);
Είδα 8 ms σε μία περίπτωση. Οι υπόλοιποι;

----------


## insane45

> Σε μισώ


Και εγώ όταν το είδα έπαθα πλάκα!!! Δεν πίστευα αυτό που έβλεπα!!!
Θα τους στείλω mail τώρα, να δω τι θα απαντήσουν.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ...

----------


## pan.nl

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση προς τους "ενεργοποιημένους":
> 
> Βλέπω ότι όλοι παίζετε σε interleaved path mode. Κανείς σε fast-path;
> 
> Τι latency βλέπετε κάνοντας ping στον ppp peer, ή στο πρώτο hop με traceroute (οπουδήποτε);
> Είδα 8 ms σε μία περίπτωση. Οι υπόλοιποι;


Εμένα πότε συνδέεται σε fast path πότε σε interleaved mode. Αυτή τη στιγμή τα στατιστικά είναι: 


Modem Status             
Connection Status                                                      
Connected                            
Us Rate (Kbps)                     1023                            
Ds Rate (Kbps)                     9305                           
US Margin                     11                            
DS Margin                     6                            
Trained Modulation                                         ADSL2Plus                            
LOS Errors                     0                            
DS Line Attenuation                     29                            
US Line Attenuation                     18                            
Peak Cell Rate                     2412 cells per sec                            
CRC Rx Fast                     435                            
CRC Tx Fast                     3                            
CRC Rx Interleaved                     0                            
CRC Tx Interleaved                     0                            
Path Mode                     Fast Path   

DSL Statistics           					       					                           
Near End F4 Loop Back Count                     0                            
Near End F5 Loop Back Count                     0

Κανονικά σε interleaved mode τα pings είναι κατά περίπου 20-25 ms αυξημένα, αλλά ακόμα και όταν ήταν σε interleaved πάλι 7-8ms έδινε στο πρώτο hop και γενικά δεν παρατήρησα κάποια μεταβολή στα pings (για τα οποία θέλω να συγχαρώ τη Vivodi επί τη ευκαιρία - ελπίζω να κρατήσει).

----------


## evi21

Tελικα ο μεσος ορος που κατεβαζουν οσοι εχουν ενεργοποιηθει ποιος ειναι?
Εγω κατεβαζω με 400.Αλλα εφταιγε τελικα το καλωδιο απο την πριζα στο vood.

----------


## cajoline

> Κανονικά σε interleaved mode τα pings είναι κατά περίπου 20-25 ms αυξημένα, αλλά ακόμα και όταν ήταν σε interleaved πάλι 7-8ms έδινε στο πρώτο hop και γενικά δεν παρατήρησα κάποια μεταβολή στα pings (για τα οποία θέλω να συγχαρώ τη Vivodi επί τη ευκαιρία - ελπίζω να κρατήσει).


Σε τέτοια bitrates δε νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις τόσο μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ interleaved και fast-path. Σε ιδανικές συνθήκες θα μου φαινόταν λογικό κάτι σαν 2-3 ms με fast-path vs. 8-9 με interleaved.

Από τα CRC RX/TX βλέπεις όμως πόσο ευαίσθητη στο θόρυβο είναι η μετάδοση σε fast-path. Οπότε σε μια ζορισμένη γραμμή ίσως το interleaved mode να δουλεύει καλύτερα (πιο σταθερός συγχρονισμός).

Πάλι καλά πάντως που δεν το έχουν κλειδώσει σε interleaved mode για όλους.

----------


## mpregos

οταν μπουκωνει πάντως το upload κολλαει και η γραμμή αγρια.
έπρεπε να βάλω κόφτη στο μτορρεντ γιατι δεν άνοιγε ουτε σελίδα.
αλλά κατα τα άλλα αρκετά καλά.η τηλεόραση αλφάδι,ούτε διακοπή.
το νέτ καλό.μού φαινεται πάντως οτί με ΟΝ πήγαινε καλύτερα σε σερφάρισμα και.
όλα καλά μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## evi21

Εμενα τωρα ανεβαζει με 67k/sec
Αλλα σε καποια φαση επιανα 110k/sec

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Εννοείται πως χωρίς στάλα upload, δεν υφίσταται ούτε download. Πάντα κόφτη στα torrents στο uploads.

----------


## spyII

Παιδιά συγνώμη για την άσχετη ερώτησή μου.....
αλλά όταν σας πήραν τηλ. και σας είπαν ότι είστε στην τελική φάση ενεργοποίησης μετά από πόσο καιρό έγινε?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## insane45

εμένα ακόμα δεν με έχουν ξεκλειδώσει ρε γμτ!!!
Ακόμα περιμένω!!!

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Παιδιά συγνώμη για την άσχετη ερώτησή μου.....
> αλλά όταν σας πήραν τηλ. και σας είπαν ότι είστε στην τελική φάση ενεργοποίησης μετά από πόσο καιρό έγινε?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


Σε πήραν και σένα να σου πουν πως "η αίτηση έχει εγκριθεί από τον ΟΤΕ" και ότι θα επικοινωνήσουν κάποια στιγμή τις επόμενες μέρες για πιο συγκεκριμένη ενημέρωση?

----------


## pan.nl

Παιδιά, έπειτα από συζήτηση με τον mpregos και την evi21 και ανταλλαγή στατιστικών για σύγκριση (να 'ναι καλά τα παιδιά), θίξαμε το αν τα 4 Mbits για την τηλεόραση δεσμεύονται εξ'αρχής. Δηλαδή, για παράδειγμα, εγώ που βλέπω ~9 Mbits στο download (και στα στατιστικά του Vood), θα πρέπει να προσθέσω άλλα 4 για να καταλήξω στα 13 Mbits? Βασει των στατιστικών της γραμμής μου, κάπου τόσο είναι το αναμενόμενο. Να σημειώσω πάντως πως ο αποκωδικοποιητής δε μπορούσε να συνδεθεί με τους εξυπηρετητές της Vivodi, αλλά το internet και η τηλεφωνία λειτουργούσαν κανονικά. Φοβάμαι μη δω μείωση της ταχύτητας στο download, όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθεί και η τηλεόραση, 9-4=5 Mbits δηλαδή. 

Επίσης, δε γνωρίζω αν απαντήθηκε προηγούμενη ερώτησή μου, αλλά οι κλήσεις σε 801ΧΧΧ, 11880, 11888, 13880 κλπ χρεώνονται στο Cable TV?

----------


## insane45

κάτσε, κάτσε...
δλδ εμένα που το vood λέει 20474 στο downstream είναι καθαρό, χωρίς την τηλεόραση?
Ρωτάω, γιατί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, μιας και δεν με έχουν ξεκλειδώσει ακόμα απο την ταχύτητα του maxx 2 οπότε δεν μπορώ να πάω πάνω από 200-250Κ. Ελπίζω αύριο να το ρυθμίσουν, οπότε να μπορέσω να καταλάβω σε τι ταχύτητες κλειδώνω.

----------


## mpregos

η τηλεοραση ειναι πάντα ανοιχτη σε εμενα και εχώ δει ταχύτητες 1ΜΒ/s.
Βεβαια όταν μπούκωνει το upload κολλάνε τα πάντα.
Έχει ξαναειπωθεί στο φορουμ,αλλά το max bw του ADSL2+ είναι 24mbps.σου έχουν δεσμέυσει τα 4 για την τηλεοραση,και σού λέει η διαφήμιση,μέχρι 20.....πού ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να πιάσει κανένας.
σε γενικές γραμμές καλά είναι.ευχαριστημένος.
από rapidshre όμως πήγαινε καλύτερα η ΟΝ.

----------


## pan.nl

Ανέλπιστη εξέλιξη σήμερα, καθώς παρατήρησα μείωση του θορύβου από τα στατιστικά, οπότε λέω "δεν κάνω καμμιά επανεκκίνηση, μήπως συγχρονίσει υψηλότερα?"... Και όντως, πλέον μου δίνει τις παρακάτω τιμές: 

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	12092
US Margin 	  	11
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	29
US Line Attenuation 	  	18
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	112
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Fast Path
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

...και η ταχύτητα download έφτασε εως 1,25-1,28 ΜΒ/sec με πολλαπλά downloads  :Respekt: . Χθες βράδυ μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα και συζητήσαμε διάφορα θέματα σχετικά με την ποιότητα της γραμμής με τον τεχνικό. Είδε και αυτός από τα κεντρικά πώς έχουν τα στατιστικά...ίσως έβαλε το χεράκι του.

----------


## tschris

άραγε μπορώ να δω τα divx μου στην TV χρησιμοποιώντας τον αποκοδικοποιητή για το cable tv; καμία ιδέα;

----------


## insane45

και η τηλεόραση δουλεύει μια χαρά, τουλάχιστον τα δωρεάν κανάλια...
το pay per view δεν το έχω κοιτάξει και δεν με νοιάζει καν.
Το μόνο που μένει είναι να ξεκλειδώσει η ταχύτητά μου....

----------


## xantho

πότε είχες κάνει αίτηση, και σε ποια περιοχή είσαι?  :ROFL:

----------


## arva

Είμαι συνδρομητής Full LLU με DSL Phone της μορφής 211750****, δηλαδή με το παλιό εξοπλισμό και είχα κάνει αίτηση για Cable TV στις 18/2. Το ότι έχω καθυστερίσει παίζει ρόλο απ' ότι μου είπαν για την "φορητότητα" των 2 τηλεφωνικών μου αριθμών σε Vood μιας και αυτά έχουν αριθμοδότηση της μορφής 21111*****.
Πέρασα χτες Παρασκευή 25/5 για να πληρώσω το λογαριασμό στα κεντρικά και να τους ρωτήσω τι γίνεται σχετικά με αίτηση μου και τελικά κλείσαμε ραντεβού την άλλη Παρασκευή 1/6 για να περάσει ο τεχνικός για τη παράδοση γραμμής και εξοπλισμού!
Σε μετρήσεις με DMT στο Speedtouch 585 έχω:
Modemstate            :  up 
Operation Mode        :  G.992.5 Annex A
Channel Mode          :  fast 
Number of resets      :  5 
Vendor                              Local           Remote   
  Country             :               0f               b5 
  Vendor              :             TMMB             BDCM 
  VendorSpecific      :             0000             ff97 
  StandardRevisionNr  :               00               02 
                                  Downstream        Upstream 
Margin       [dB]     :             17.0             32.0 
Attenuation  [dB]     :             25.0             15.5 
OutputPower  [dBm]    :              4.5             11.5 
Intrinsic/Actual  Bandwidth          %
  Upstream            :             34
  Downstream          :             18
Available Bandwidth                 Cells/s           Kbit/s 
  Downstream          :             5318             2255 
  Upstream            :             1066              452  
Transfer statistics
    Errors 
      Received FEC    :                0 
      Received CRC    :                4 
      Received HEC    :                2 
      Transmitted FEC :                0 
      Transmitted CRC :                5 
      Transmitted HEC :              710 
     Near end failures since reset
      Loss of frame:          0 failures 
      Loss of signal:         0 failures 
      Loss of power:          0 failures 
      Errored seconds:      422 seconds  
     Near end failures last 15 minutes
      Loss of frame:          0 seconds 
      Loss of signal:         0 seconds 
      Loss of power:          0 seconds 
      Errored seconds:        4 seconds 
     Near end failures current day 
      Errored seconds:      422 seconds 
     Near end failures previous day 
      Errored seconds:        0 seconds 

Σύμφωνα πάντως με το DMT μπορώ να πιάσω 15 Mbps (Παίζει 12 - 17 Mbps).
Παλιά μου έβγαζε 17 Mbps συνέχεια, τη τελευταία εβδομάδα μου βγάζει 12 Mbps! Το Attenuation απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει, μήπως όμως τώρα με το Cable TV και το Vood αλλάζουν το OutputPower για να αλλάξει το Intrinsic/Actual  Bandwidth; Υπάρχει κανείς ενεργοποιημένος από "παλιό" DSL Phone σε Cable TV και να είδε διαφορά;

----------


## gkandir

Εγώ έχω το "ενδιάμεσο" DSLPhone με αριθμούς 21111xxxxx και εγώ έχω -υποτίθεται- πρόβλημα φορητότητας. Το Attenuation έπαιζε στο 33-34 και τώρα είναι στο 38...

----------


## insane45

στην σελίδα e-billing τι βάζεις ως user και pass?
εγώ δοκίμασα αυτά που έχω για να μπαίνω στο net και δεν δουλεύουν...
έχω cabletv, οπότε λογικα πρέπει να δουλεύειε το e-billing, ε???

----------


## Catchphrase

> στην σελίδα e-billing τι βάζεις ως user και pass?
> εγώ δοκίμασα αυτά που έχω για να μπαίνω στο net και δεν δουλεύουν...
> έχω cabletv, οπότε λογικα πρέπει να δουλεύειε το e-billing, ε???


Δοκίμασε τον 9ψήφιο κωδικό συνδρομητή (username + password) που φαίνεται κάτω αριστερά στην πρώτη σελίδα του λογαριασμού

----------


## insane45

Λοιπόν, τα 'χω πάρει. Τηλέφωνο, τηλεόραση δουλεύουν μια χαρά, εντελώς απροβλημάτιστα, αλλά το internet παραμένει κλειδωμένο στην ταχύτητα του maxx, στα 2 Mbps. Τους έχω ενημερώσει από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, και αυτό που μου είπαν είναι οτι το έχουν δηλώσει ως βλάβη. Μα τόσο δύσκολο είναι να με ξεκλειδώσουν??? Στα 20473 Kbps έχω συγχρονίσει, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογείται το 150Κ download απο ntua. Ίσα ίσα, πριν με τα 2, κατέβαζα σταθερά 220Κ απο παντού!!! Τι να κάνω???

----------


## pan.nl

> Λοιπόν, τα 'χω πάρει. Τηλέφωνο, τηλεόραση δουλεύουν μια χαρά, εντελώς απροβλημάτιστα, αλλά το internet παραμένει κλειδωμένο στην ταχύτητα του maxx, στα 2 Mbps. Τους έχω ενημερώσει από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα, και αυτό που μου είπαν είναι οτι το έχουν δηλώσει ως βλάβη. Μα τόσο δύσκολο είναι να με ξεκλειδώσουν??? Στα 20473 Kbps έχω συγχρονίσει, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν δικαιολογείται το 150Κ download απο ntua. Ίσα ίσα, πριν με τα 2, κατέβαζα σταθερά 220Κ απο παντού!!! Τι να κάνω???


Έστειλες e-mail στη διεύθυνση dsl-services@vivodi.gr με την ένδειξη "ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ" και high priority? Αν όχι, καλό θα ήταν. Επίσης γράψε και τις λέξεις "ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ" και "ΕΕΤΤ" στην επικεφαλίδα για να τους τραβήξει την προσοχή (πού φτάσαμε!)  :Wink: .

----------


## gkandir

> Έστειλες e-mail στη διεύθυνση dsl-services@vivodi.gr με την ένδειξη "ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ" και high priority? Αν όχι, καλό θα ήταν. Επίσης γράψε και τις λέξεις "ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ" και "ΕΕΤΤ" στην επικεφαλίδα για να τους τραβήξει την προσοχή (πού φτάσαμε!) .


Επίσης γράψε ότι σε έστειλα εγω...  :Razz: 

Έλεος ρε Vivodi, που φτάσαμε!  :Thumb down:

----------


## Dimitris013

insane45, ήσουν πριν σε full έτσι; Όταν ήρθε ο τεχνικός δεν είδε οτι δεν τράβαγε παραπάνω;; Τι σου είπε; Δεν έκανε κανένα τηλέφωνο ο ίδιος να το ξεκλειδώσουν; Περιμένω τεχνικό την Πέμπτη, το voοd έχει συγχρονίσει βέβαια από 13 Απρίλη στα 20mpbs, αλλά όπως και εσύ είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 2mbps. Σου έφεραν καινούργιο κωδικό και username? Σου άλλαξαν vood? Περιμένω ότι θα μου αλλάξουν username/password, οπότε αφού θεωρητικά θα πρόκειται για άλλον λογαριασμό θα έχω και τα 20mpbs που συγχρονίζει το modem. Αν δεν συμβεί αυτό, λογικά θα έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα! Αλλά φίλε, έχω απο 13 Απρίλη συγχρονίσει στα 20 και τρέχω στα 2! Καταλαβαίνεις τι ψυχοφθόρο που είναι! Αν την Πέμπτη δεν ξεκλειδώσει θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει!!!  :Mad:

----------


## pan.nl

Παιδιά, άμα εκθειάσω πάλι τη Vivodi και αρχίσω να γράφω περί "άπαιχτων" pings και 12 Mbits, πυροβολήστε με!  :Twisted Evil: 

Ανέβηκαν τα pings (λίγο μεν) και λόγω θορύβου συγχρονίζει και πάλι στα 9 Mbits το Vood. Οι ταχύτητες πάντως είναι ακόμα άριστες για τα δεδομένα (ωχ...λές?  :Twisted Evil: ).

Ελπίζω να μην υπερφορτώθηκε ο κόμβος στην Καλλιθέα από τώρα.

Dimitris013, τo username και το password παραμένουν τα ίδια, αφού δεν πρόκειται για διαφορετικό πελάτη. Απλώς αλλάζουν τις ρυθμίσεις στην πόρτα.

----------


## insane45

> insane45, ήσουν πριν σε full έτσι; Όταν ήρθε ο τεχνικός δεν είδε οτι δεν τράβαγε παραπάνω;; Τι σου είπε; Δεν έκανε κανένα τηλέφωνο ο ίδιος να το ξεκλειδώσουν; Περιμένω τεχνικό την Πέμπτη, το voοd έχει συγχρονίσει βέβαια από 13 Απρίλη στα 20mpbs, αλλά όπως και εσύ είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 2mbps. Σου έφεραν καινούργιο κωδικό και username? Σου άλλαξαν vood? Περιμένω ότι θα μου αλλάξουν username/password, οπότε αφού θεωρητικά θα πρόκειται για άλλον λογαριασμό θα έχω και τα 20mpbs που συγχρονίζει το modem. Αν δεν συμβεί αυτό, λογικά θα έχω και εγώ το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εσένα! Αλλά φίλε, έχω απο 13 Απρίλη συγχρονίσει στα 20 και τρέχω στα 2! Καταλαβαίνεις τι ψυχοφθόρο που είναι! Αν την Πέμπτη δεν ξεκλειδώσει θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει!!!


Πριν είχα maxx 2 αλλά δεν είχα router. Είχα ένα modem sagem f@st 800. Ο τεχνικός μου έφερε το vood 452w_A, τους πήρε τηλέφωνο να ξεκλειδώσουν την τηλεφωνία όπως και έγινε και μου είπε οτι μέχρι το βράδυ της ημέρας θα είχε ξεκλειδώσει και το net. User name + password κράτησα τα παλιά. ακόμα και στο e-billing, ως συνδρομητή του Maxx 2 με έχουνε? Η μήπως δεν τα ανανεώνουνε αυτά? Τέσπα, έστειλα mail χτεσ βράδυ, να δούμε τι θα γίνει σήμερα....

----------


## SPChief

Hello! Λοιπόν, επείγομαι να μάθω κάτι... έχω αλλάξει το router το οποίο μου έδωσαν με τη σύνδεση στο cable tv, αλλά προφανώς δε λειτουργούν τα τηλέφωνα. Υπάρχει κάποιο μηχάνημα VoIP που να συνδέεται πάνω στο router και να παίρνει πάνω τις συσκευές τηελεφώνων; Έτσι ώστε να πάρω τις ρυθμίσεις του voip από τη βιβόντι και να το λειτουργώ με άλλο router...

----------


## Dimitris013

> Πριν είχα maxx 2 αλλά δεν είχα router. Είχα ένα modem sagem f@st 800. Ο τεχνικός μου έφερε το vood 452w_A, τους πήρε τηλέφωνο να ξεκλειδώσουν την τηλεφωνία όπως και έγινε και μου είπε οτι μέχρι το βράδυ της ημέρας θα είχε ξεκλειδώσει και το net. User name + password κράτησα τα παλιά. ακόμα και στο e-billing, ως συνδρομητή του Maxx 2 με έχουνε? Η μήπως δεν τα ανανεώνουνε αυτά? Τέσπα, έστειλα mail χτεσ βράδυ, να δούμε τι θα γίνει σήμερα....


Στο e-billing που λες, βλέπω εδώ και αρκετές ημέρες 3 λογαριασμούς, 1MaXx, 1DSLphone και 1CableTV αλλά αυτός δεν έχει στοιχεία και δεν έχει χρεωθεί ακόμα! Μάλλον θα βάλω τον τεχνικό να πάρει τηλέφωνο να γίνει επι τόπου ενεργοποίηση, αλλιώς θα τον κρατήσω όμηρο! Επίσης, θέλω να μου πεις αν χρειάστηκε να κάνει κάτι στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας σου, γιατί το κουτί του οτε είναι κλειδωμένο και πρέπει να ψάχνω διαχειριστή για τα κλειδιά...

----------


## insane45

Στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας δεν έκανε τπτ. Η γραμμή ήδη υπήρχε. Τηλέφωνα απλά έκανε στα κεντρικά για να ανοίξουν την τηλεφωνία...

----------


## insane45

Ακόμα το πρόβλημα με την ταχύτητα παραμένει. Μου είπαν οτι το έχουν δηλώσει 2 φορές ως βλάβη και οτι τώρα πρέπει να περιμένω... Αν δεν έχει λυθεί μέχρι το τέλος της βδομάδας να τους ξαναπάρω τηλέφωνο. Μα καλά, τι σόι μ@λ@κες είναι? Είναι δυνατόν το router να έχει συγχρονίσει στα 20474Kbps και αυτοι να μην ξεκλειδώνουν την ταχύτητά μου και να ειμαι ακόμα στα 2Mbps???

----------


## Gkantemosauros

> άραγε μπορώ να δω τα divx μου στην TV χρησιμοποιώντας τον αποκοδικοποιητή για το cable tv; καμία ιδέα;


Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτό; Είναι divx; Αν όχι τι είδους κωδικοποίηση έχει το stream ;

----------


## gkandir

> Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτό; Είναι divx; Αν όχι τι είδους κωδικοποίηση έχει το stream ;


Επίσης, έχει δοκιμάσει (και καταφέρει) κανείς να συνδέσει τον αποκωδικοποιητή με το PC, με TV tuner ή κάποιο άλλο τρόπο; Τι απόδοση έχει με αυτό τον τρόπο, καλύτερη ή χειρότερη;
Την εγγραφή μάλλον την ξεχνάμε, έτσι;

----------


## Dimitris013

Το σημερινό ραντεβού που είχα με τους τεχνικούς της Vivodi είχε αίσιο τέλος! Έμειναν περίπου μία ώρα εδώ τα παιδιά, και μετά από καμια 10αρια reset του Vood και αρκετά τηλέφωνα στα κεντρικά, καταφέραμε και τα φέραμε όλα στην εντέλεια! Λοιπόν, πάρτε μία ιδέα από μερικά screenshots που έβγαλα σήμερα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :One thumb up: 

Όσον αφορά το κλείδωμα στα 2mbps που έχει ως πρόβλημα ο insane45, λύθηκε με τηλέφωνο στα κεντρικά τους από τον τεχνικό, μου είπε ότι είχε γίνει μπέρδεμα στο κέντρο, έκανε ένα update από εκεί και όλα δούλεψαν μία χαρά μετά! Βέβαια, χρειάστηκε να επιμείνω αρκετά, γιατί μου έλεγαν ότι εφόσον το μόντεμ λέει 20mbps, τόσο θα έχεις,δεν γίνεται να τρέχεις στα 2! Αλλά τελικά υπήρχε πρόβλημα, και ευτυχώς που το έλυσαν επιτόπου, γιατί αλλιώς άκρη δεν θα έβγαζα! Insane45, κοίτα λίγο το τελευταίο screenshot, με τις υπηρεσίες που συνδέεται το voοd. Το απλό ΜaXx, έχει μόνο τις 2 τελευταίες, ενώ το cable όλα αυτά.

----------


## arva

Σήμερα με σύνδεσαν με Cable TV. Παραθέτω χαρακτηριστικά:

----------


## Djore

ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ

----------


## Dimitris013

Arva, γιατί έχεις μεγαλύτερο Peak Cell Rate από εμένα;;  :Thinking:

----------


## insane45

Και εμένα επιτέλους με ξεκλείδωσαν... 1550-1650 σταθερά από ntua...

----------


## Dimitris013

Εγώ παραπάνω από 1750 δεν πιάνω από NTUA. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν το σκεφτείς 1750KB/sec είναι 14000kbps, και σύμφωνα με τον τεχνικό σήμερα η τηλεόραση πιάνει 7mbps.. οπότε.. Λέτε οι υπόλοιποι που είναι συνδεδεμένοι σε χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες να μειώνουν το bandwidth για την τηλεόραση ώστε να έχουν καλό ιντερνετ?? Από ότι κατάλαβα, σε ότι συγχρονίσεις, περιλαμβάνονται και το ιντερνετ, και η τηλεόραση και το τηλέφωνο! 

@Insane45 : Πόσο Peak Cell Rate έχεις;

----------


## Djore

με το πόνο μας παίζετε δεν σας καταλαβαίνω ...

----------


## jara

> Το σημερινό ραντεβού που είχα με τους τεχνικούς της Vivodi είχε αίσιο τέλος! Έμειναν περίπου μία ώρα εδώ τα παιδιά, και μετά από καμια 10αρια reset του Vood και αρκετά τηλέφωνα στα κεντρικά, καταφέραμε και τα φέραμε όλα στην εντέλεια! Λοιπόν, πάρτε μία ιδέα από μερικά screenshots που έβγαλα σήμερα. 
> 
> Όσον αφορά το κλείδωμα στα 2mbps που έχει ως πρόβλημα ο insane45, λύθηκε με τηλέφωνο στα κεντρικά τους από τον τεχνικό, μου είπε ότι είχε γίνει μπέρδεμα στο κέντρο, έκανε ένα update από εκεί και όλα δούλεψαν μία χαρά μετά! Βέβαια, χρειάστηκε να επιμείνω αρκετά, γιατί μου έλεγαν ότι εφόσον το μόντεμ λέει 20mbps, τόσο θα έχεις,δεν γίνεται να τρέχεις στα 2! Αλλά τελικά υπήρχε πρόβλημα, και ευτυχώς που το έλυσαν επιτόπου, γιατί αλλιώς άκρη δεν θα έβγαζα! Insane45, κοίτα λίγο το τελευταίο screenshot, με τις υπηρεσίες που συνδέεται το voοd. Το απλό ΜaXx, έχει μόνο τις 2 τελευταίες, ενώ το cable όλα αυτά.


 :Shocked:  :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

Αντε να περασουν οι μερες να συδεθω και εγω!!!!!!! :Clap:

----------


## gkandir

> ...
> @Insane45 : Πόσο Peak Cell Rate έχεις;


To Peak Cell Rate τι είναι; Btw, έχουμε το ίδιο.

----------


## vio

> Και εμένα επιτέλους με ξεκλείδωσαν... 1550-1650 σταθερά από ntua...


Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.. 

Παρόμοια περίπτωση. Έβαλα cabletv, η τηλεοραση το τηλέφωνο μια χαρά, ο router εχει κλειδώσει στα 8mbit και κατεβάζω απο ntua με ...75kb/sec  :Evil: 

Τι εκανες και σε ξεκλειδώσανε? Εγω μεχρι τώρα τους εχω πάρει αρκετες φορές και σήμερα είναι η 2η φορά που το ..σημειώσανε.. για τους τεχνικούς τους...

Υπάρχει κάποια διαδικασία που πρέπει να κάνω για να με ξεκλειδώσουν επιτέλους και να δω και εγω αυτες τις ταχύτητες?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gkandir

vio μήπως η γραμμή σου είναι χάλια; Τι stats έχεις;

----------


## vio

> vio μήπως η γραμμή σου είναι χάλια; Τι stats έχεις;



DSL Speed: 1023/8187kbps 
και
Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   8187 
US Margin   9 
DS Margin   12 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   26 
US Line Attenuation   15 
Peak Cell Rate   2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   37 
CRC Tx Fast   0 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Fast Path 


Τα φώτα σας παρακαλώ  :Smile:

----------


## Djore

Κάνε ένα reset το ρούτερ ... και ξανα postαρε τα στατιστικά ... είμαι περίεργος να δω κάτι ...

----------


## gkandir

Τα stats σου είναι καλύτερα από τα δικά μου. Εγώ, ο τεχνικός δηλαδή, δήλωσε βλάβη.
Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να μην είναι εντελώς έτοιμη η γραμμή σου. Θα έπρεπε να έχει καλύτερη απόδωση.

Τα δικά μου stats αυτή τη στιγμή (αλλάζουν συχνά) είναι τα ακόλουθα:

Connected: 0hr 33min 56sec

Connection Status: Connected
Us Rate (Kbps): 1021
Ds Rate (Kbps): 6617
US Margin: 8
DS Margin: 8
Trained Modulation: ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors: 0
DS Line Attenuation: 38
US Line Attenuation: 23
Peak Cell Rate: 2408 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast: 475
CRC Tx Fast: 0
CRC Rx Interleaved: 0
CRC Tx Interleaved: 0
Path Mode: Interleaved

----------


## RSW

Λοιπόν, σήμερα συνδέθηκα και γω, να σας πω τις εντυπώσεις μου.

(btw, αίτηση μέσα μαρτίου, φορητότητα από isdn χωρίς τα msn, είχα ΑΡΥΣ την οποία κατήργησα)

Ο τεχνικός σήμερα δεν έκανε πολλά πράγματα, συνέδεσε το καλώδιο της γραμμής σε ένα μηχάνημα που έδειχνε κάποιες μετρήσεις, πήρε κάποιον τηλέφωνο, συνέδεσε μετά το καλώδιο της γραμμής στο vood και αυτό ήταν. Βάλαμε μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή στο vood, έπαιζε οκ. Βάλαμε ένα κίτρινο καλώδιο δικτύου από το vood με το PC, το internet έπαιξε αμέσως και με αισθητά μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα σε browsing απ'ότι είχα συνηθίσει.

Έβαλα την tv, η εικόνα απέχει από dvd αλλά επειδή έχω συνδέσει το stb σε μια τιβι με παλιές υποδοχές οπότε δεν μπορώ να πω.

Το τηλέφωνο έχει ποιότητα λίγο κατώτερη από pstn (τουλάχιστον από τη δική μου πλευρά).
Από την αρχή μπορούσα να καλέσω, μετά από κάποιες ώρες μπορούσαν και να με καλέσουν (στο νούμερο με τη φορητότητα).

Μέχρι κάποια ώρα όλα έπαιζαν οκ, και όλα μαζί ταυτόχρονα, και οι εντυπώσεις ήταν θετικές.

Αλλά κάποια στιγμή και για κάποιο διάστημα το internet νέκρωσε. Πήρα μετά από κάποια ώρα το cs της vivodi (και μετά βέβαια από τη συνηθισμένη αναμονή) καθώς τους εξηγούσα ότι το internet δεν παίζει, αλλά η τιβι και το τηλέφωνο παίζουν κανονικά, το τηλέφωνο ξαφνικά νέκρωσε.

Το ίδιο έγινε και με ένα άλλο τηλεφώνημα αργότερα, το τηλέφωνο εντελώς ξαφνικά ήταν νεκρό.

Επίσης η τιβι έπαψε να είναι απροβλημάτιστη και έχει διακοπές. Και μέσα σε μια μέρα έχω προλάβει να δω αρκετά μηνύματα λάθους (btw, το stb τρέχει Windows).

Ίσως να έχει σχέση με την ώρα, όσο πιο αργά που βλέπουν περισσότεροι, τόσο δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.

Btw, οι ταινίες των 5 ευρώ (tv premiere) δεν λένε και πολλά. 5 είναι όλες κι όλες, οι Glory Road, Scary Movie 4, Dead Man's Chest, Poseidon, ATL.

Τα στοιχεία στο modem status έχουν ως εξής:

Modem Status
Connection Status Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 603
Ds Rate (Kbps) 8187
US Margin 6
DS Margin 7
Trained Modulation ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 0
DS Line Attenuation 30
US Line Attenuation 18
Peak Cell Rate 1422 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 1836
CRC Tx Fast 363
CRC Rx Interleaved 0
CRC Tx Interleaved 0
Path Mode Interleaved
DSL Statistics
Near End F4 Loop Back Count 0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 0

Το Us Rate ήταν 1023 πιο πριν, και τα margins 8-10. Το Attenuation είναι σταθερό.
Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζετε?

Είμαι Γαλάτσι, σε απόσταση 1,25 Km σε ευθεία από τον ΟΤΕ (αν το κέντρο είναι εκεί που νομίζω. Ξέρει κανείς σίγουρα που είναι? )

Η συνολική μου εντύπωση δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα θετική γιατί θέλω το τηλέφωνο και το ιντερνετ να είναι αξιόπιστα. Η τηλεόραση δεν με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα. Η ταχύτητα πάντως έχει μεγάλη διαφορά, κατέβασα ένα αρχείο 700 mb με 650kb/s ενώ με την προηγούμενή μου σύνδεση 768 κατέβαζα με 65-70.

----------


## Dimitris013

το μόνο περίεργο που βλέπω εγώ είναι ότι έχεις upload 600 ενώ ο gkandir έχει 1000, με σχεδόν ίδια γραμμή με εσένα. Strange... Μάλλον το παίρνει από κάτω ο θόρυβος και οπισθοχωρεί; Ίσως.. Μάλλον θα παίζει το upload σου όταν θα έχει κίνηση το δίκτυο, όπως τις βραδινές ώρες. Τέτοια προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο έχουν αναφερθεί και παλαιότερα σε άτομα που μόλις είχαν ενεργοποιηθεί.

To DS margin  αυτήν την ώρα έχει πέσει στο 4!!!!  :Scared:  :Shocked:

----------


## gkandir

> το μόνο περίεργο που βλέπω εγώ είναι ότι έχεις upload 600 ενώ ο gkandir έχει 1000, με σχεδόν ίδια γραμμή με εσένα. Strange... Μάλλον το παίρνει από κάτω ο θόρυβος και οπισθοχωρεί; Ίσως.. Μάλλον θα παίζει το upload σου όταν θα έχει κίνηση το δίκτυο, όπως τις βραδινές ώρες. Τέτοια προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο έχουν αναφερθεί και παλαιότερα σε άτομα που μόλις είχαν ενεργοποιηθεί.
> 
> To DS margin  αυτήν την ώρα έχει πέσει στο 4!!!!


Εγώ τώρα γιατί αισθάνομαο σαν beta tester...  :Whistle: 

RSW το κέντρο του οτε στο Γαλάτσι είναι Τραλέων 90. Επίσης, πες τους ότι έχει πολύ θόρυβο η γραμμή σου.

Edit: Κατέβασε αυτό το pdf από το οτε και δες το κέντρο σου και αν το τηλέφωνό σου είναι μέσα σ' αυτά που υποστηρίζει το κέντρο που λέμε. Κάποιος το είχε ξαναβάλει εδώ αυτό το αρχείο αλλά δεν το βρήκα τώρα, οπότε το ξαναβάζω κι εγώ.

----------


## arva

> Arva, γιατί έχεις μεγαλύτερο Peak Cell Rate από εμένα;;


Μήπως επειδή έχεις το 453 και εγώ το 452;  :ROFL: 
Δενε ξέρω τι είναι το Peak Cell Rate!
Πάντως τώρα το Vood μου δείχνει:

Modem Status  
Connection Status               Connected
Us Rate (Kbps)                    1023
Ds Rate (Kbps)                    14313 
US Margin                           11
DS Margin                           6
Trained Modulation              ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors                          0
DS Line Attenuation            25
US Line Attenuation            15
Peak Cell Rate                     2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast                        235 
CRC Tx Fast                        0 
CRC Rx Interleaved              0
CRC Tx Interleaved              0
Path Mode                          Interleaved

DSL Statistics             
Near End F4 Loop Back Count 0                            
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 0    :Cool:

----------


## RSW

> [...]
> RSW το κέντρο του οτε στο Γαλάτσι είναι Τραλέων 90. Επίσης, πες τους ότι έχει πολύ θόρυβο η γραμμή σου.
> [...]


ok, τότε απέχω 1,050 μέτρα σε ευθεία.

Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κάτι που μπορεί να αλλάξει η Vivodi? ή είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ?

Ποιες μετρήσεις θορύβου θεωρούνται αρκετά χαμηλές ώστε να συγχρονίζεται κανείς πάνω από τα 10mbits χωρίς προβλήματα?

----------


## gkandir

> ok, τότε απέχω 1,050 μέτρα σε ευθεία.
> 
> Ο θόρυβος μπορεί να οφείλεται σε κάτι που μπορεί να αλλάξει η Vivodi? ή είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ?
> 
> Ποιες μετρήσεις θορύβου θεωρούνται αρκετά χαμηλές ώστε να συγχρονίζεται κανείς πάνω από τα 10mbits χωρίς προβλήματα?


Ο θόρυβος, με βάση και τον τεχνικό που ήρθε σήμερα, είναι θέμα οτε. Εκεί θα προωθήσουν τη βλάβη.
Αυτό με τις μετρήσεις του θορύβου δεν το ξέρω και θα ήθελα να το μάθω κι εγώ.  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

> Ο θόρυβος, με βάση και τον τεχνικό που ήρθε σήμερα, είναι θέμα οτε. Εκεί θα προωθήσουν τη βλάβη.
> Αυτό με τις μετρήσεις του θορύβου δεν το ξέρω και θα ήθελα να το μάθω κι εγώ.


Δηλαδή δέχθηκαν να προωθήσουν τη βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ? Εμένα μου 'καναν τους δύσκολους. Μάλλον θα πέσουν κι άλλα τηλεφωνήματα.

----------


## gkandir

> Δηλαδή δέχθηκαν να προωθήσουν τη βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ? Εμένα μου 'καναν τους δύσκολους. Μάλλον θα πέσουν κι άλλα τηλεφωνήματα.


Ο ίδιος ο τεχνικός το πρότεινε. Εγώ δε χρειάστηκε να πω τίποτα. Τώρα, γιατί κάνουν τους δύσκολους σε σένα δε μπορώ να το καταλάβω.  :Thinking: 

Βέβαια το τι θα γίνει από αύριο ένας θεός το ξέρει...

----------


## Djore

Τι έγινε σήμερα πολλές ενεργοποιήσεις ... σήμερα τη πάθανε στην vivodi ? τρελάθηκαν ?

----------


## vio

> Κάνε ένα reset το ρούτερ ... και ξανα postαρε τα στατιστικά ... είμαι περίεργος να δω κάτι ...


Εχω κάνει απειρα reset μέχρι τώρα αλλά μια απο τα ίδια. Το modem κλειδώνει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ στις ιδιες ταχύτητες...

Ασχετό. Με το που ενεργοποιώ το Wireless και βάζω WEP, μετά το restart του router ενω βλέπω την σελιδα διαχείρισης του, μου ρίχνει ακυρο στο username/password... είναι λογικό αυτό?

Εννοώ οτι ο router μόλις ενεργοποιεί το wireless για κάποιο λόγο ασφάλειας δεν επιτρέπει τα connections στο web interface του?

Μου φαίνεται οτι πρέπει να πέσει κιάλλο τηλεφώνημα...δεν μπορεί.. θα βαρεθούν να με ακούνε και θα την ξεκλειδώσουν  :Razz:

----------


## lariser

Χθες ήρθε τεχνικός να με ενεργοποιήσει και μόνο αυτό δεν έγινε. Έμεινα με τον εξοπλισμό να περιμένω. Η αιτιολογία είναι ότι η γραμμή που παρέδωσε ο ΟΤΕ έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα και θα το αναφέρουν ως ΒΛΑΒΗ για να τους παραδώσουν νέα γραμμή. Δηλ., "ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι". Μήπως ξέρει κανένας πόσο χρόνο κάνει ο ΟΤΕ να παραδώσει νέα γραμμή; Θα ενεργοποιηθώ το 2010;

----------


## jara

> Χθες ήρθε τεχνικός να με ενεργοποιήσει και μόνο αυτό δεν έγινε. Έμεινα με τον εξοπλισμό να περιμένω. Η αιτιολογία είναι ότι η γραμμή που παρέδωσε ο ΟΤΕ έχει πολύ καλή ποιότητα και θα το αναφέρουν ως ΒΛΑΒΗ για να τους παραδώσουν νέα γραμμή. Δηλ., "ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι". Μήπως ξέρει κανένας πόσο χρόνο κάνει ο ΟΤΕ να παραδώσει νέα γραμμή; Θα ενεργοποιηθώ το 2010;


 :What..?:

----------


## mpregos

Σαν 1η εντύπωση εδώ και 1 βδομάδα περίπου αρκετά καλή.
Από τορρεντ 100- 200 και public.παιζει και 20 μην νομιζετε.
και απο dc++ ανάλογα.
εχω πάρει από χρήστη με 1 ΚΒ αλλα εχω πάρει και με 600 ΚΒ.
Το μονο κακό είναι τα αβαβα reboot disconnect δεν ξέρω.χάνει την ip και μερικές φορέσ χάνει και το portforward  table.ας ελπίσουμε με κανενα update firmware να μην χανει το πορτ φοργουορντ.

----------


## gkandir

Μάλλον ο φίλος lariser εννοεί «πολύ κακή ποιότητα».  :Wink:

----------


## lariser

*Διόρθωση:* πολύ κακή ποιότητα.

Για το ερώτημα μου, υπάρχει καμιά απάντηση; Κανένας;

*Update:* Πριν από λίγο μίλησα με μια κυρία στο τεχνικό τμήμα της Vivodi στην οποία ανέφερα τα προβλήματα που συνάντησε ο τεχνικός, όταν προσπάθησε να ενεργοποιήσει τη γραμμή μου. Μου είπε ότι σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρξει άλλη εναλλακτική από το να αιτηθούν νέα, πιο καθαρή γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ, αυτό μπορεί να πάρει μέχρι και μήνα. Έχω ήδη καταπιεί τη γλώσσα μου...

Πάντως για να προστατευτώ από μεγαλύτερη ψυχική οδύνη τους έστειλα επιστολή με περιγραφή των προβλημάτων και τους διευκρίνησα ότι δεν πληρώνω δραχμή (ευρώ) αν δεν ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση μου. Δηλ., θα δεχθώ χρέωση όταν θα "παίζουν" οι υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Papados

Θεωρητικά σε 15 - 20 μέρες πρέπει να είσαι ενταξη. Βέβαια εξαρτάτε από την περιοχή και την διαθεσιμότητα των καλωδίων από το καφάο στο σπίτι σου. Εάν το πάθαινα εγώ αυτό ούτε το 2010 δεν θα είχα άλλο καλώδιο :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  (το καφάο βρίσκετε 2 τετράγωνα μακρυά μου και δεν υπάρχει ελεύθερο ζευγάρι  προς εμάς ούτε για δείγμα) :Thumb down:

----------


## lariser

Papados, δηλαδή είχες παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και σου παραδώθηκε νέα γραμμή σε 15-20 μέρες; Πώς γνωρίζεις ότι χρειάζεται τόσος χρόνος;

----------


## Papados

Το 2003 είχα ζητήσει αλλαγή ζεύγους + ένα ζεύγος ακόμα για νέα γραμμή (δεν γινόταν να μπει φερέσυχνο) και η αλλαγή έγινε σε 2 εβδομάδες
(λες να παίζει ρόλο που ήταν τα τηλέφωνα σε όνομα εταιρίας και όχι ιδιώτη?)

----------


## lariser

ΟΚ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## dchatz

Το 2003 δεν υπήρχαν οι μαζικές αιτήσεις ζευγών για τους ενναλακτικούς και δεν είχαν γίνει οι εθελούσιες έξοδοι που άφησαν το ΟΤΕ χωρίς προσωπικό.
Άλλο τότε άλλο τώρα

----------


## ManosAlfistas

Ξέρει κανείς πως κάνουμε reset το vood? Μου προέκυψε πρόβλημα στη μια γραμμή της vivo μετά από την φoρητότητα του αριθμού του ΟΤΕ σε αυτήν. 

Ξέρει κανείς τι πρέπει να κάνω? Μου είπαν για reset έβαλα ένα συνδετήρα στην τρύπα πίσω που λέει reset αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα !! why?

----------


## Gkantemosauros

> Ξέρει κανείς πως κάνουμε reset το vood? Μου προέκυψε πρόβλημα στη μια γραμμή της vivo μετά από την φoρητότητα του αριθμού του ΟΤΕ σε αυτήν. 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι πρέπει να κάνω? Μου είπαν για reset έβαλα ένα συνδετήρα στην τρύπα πίσω που λέει reset αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα !! why?


Να το βγάλεις απλά απο την πρίζα δεν παίζει;  :Razz:

----------


## gkandir

> Ξέρει κανείς πως κάνουμε reset το vood? Μου προέκυψε πρόβλημα στη μια γραμμή της vivo μετά από την φoρητότητα του αριθμού του ΟΤΕ σε αυτήν. 
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς τι πρέπει να κάνω? Μου είπαν για reset έβαλα ένα συνδετήρα στην τρύπα πίσω που λέει reset αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα !! why?


Μήπως δεν πατήθηκε καλά το κουμπάκι; Μήπως το κράτησες πατημένο λιγότερη ώρα; Θέλει περίπου 10 δευτερόλεπτα και θα δεις να ανάβουν σχεδόν όλα τα λαμπάκια μαζί. Τότε το αφήνεις.

----------


## Dimitris013

Μία συμβουλή για το Vood παιδιά... Με ρέγουλα τα hardware reset από το κουμπάκι από πίσω! θα το κάψετε και θα το κλαίτε! Βασικά, αν κάνεις reset, πρέπει να περάσεις πάλι όλες τις ρυθμίσεις και τροποποιήσεις που έχεις κάνει, άσε που παίζει να μη μπορείς να βγεις ίντερνετ μετά, γιατί απλά δεν θα κατεβάζει templates. Μόνο σαν αίσχατη λύση να πειράζετε την τρυπούλα από πίσω!!  :Laughing:

----------


## insane45

για όσους  ρωτούσαν για τα χαρακτηριστικά μου...

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	20270
US Margin 	  	11
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	13
US Line Attenuation 	  	7
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	1175
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

Και πριν ανοίξει το ιντερνετ, εκεί κλείδωνα και είχα και τγηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση κανονικά, απλά στο νετ κόφτη.... Ε, με πολλά τηλέφωνα ανοίξαν και το νετ...

----------


## geo7

Πρωτα απ' ολα καλοριζικες οι γραμμες στους φρεσκο-ενεργοποιημενους!  :One thumb up: 

Μια ερωτηση:
Με αλλο ρουτερ απ' το vood δοκιμασατε? (πολυ κακο που δεν κραταει τις ρυθμισεις... :No no: )
Δεν παιζει καθολου? τπτ?
Ουτε καν το ιντερνετ μονο του?
Ρωταω γιατι δεν εχω στειλει ακομα το φαξ για την ακυρωση, και αν "παιζει" το σεναριο να μπορω να παιξω το ιντερνετ με αλλο ρουτερ, εστω και χωρις τηλεφωνο και τηλεοραση...μπορει και να μην κανω την κινηση να το ακυρωσω  :Thinking:  (ουτως ή αλλως πριν τον...σεπτεμβριο δεν βλεπω να κανουν κινηση να με ενεργοποιησουν - δεν υπαρχει λογος να βιαζομαι την ακυρωση... :Laughing: )

----------


## Kal1138

'Εχω μια ερώτηση να κάνω...μάλλον...2. Σίγουρα έχει απαντηθεί ξανά αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δε ξέρω που να ψάξω.

Ο αποκωδικοποιητής, που σου δίνουν, τί τύπους σύνδεσης έχει? Α. και κάτι άλλο...τί WLAN κάρτες θα μπορούσα να πάρω? Αν έχουν απαντηθεί αυτά που ρώτησα, τουλάχιστον δώστε μου το link του thread στο οποίο υπάρχουν οι απαντήσεις. Ευχαριστώ.

ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΙΑ: Βρήκα τι συνδέσεις έχει ο αποκωδικοποιητής...Τώρα μένει να μάθω πώς θα συνδέσω το PC μου μέσω WLAN, γιατί με ethernet δε παίζει. Θα είναι μακριά ο Η/Υ από το router. Δε βιάζομαι να μάθω γιατί δε βλέπω να συνδέομαι ούτε τον Ιούνιο αλλά είπα να ρώτησω...

----------


## Djore

μια απλή pci ή ενα usb ειναι αρκετή τιποτα το ιδιαίτερο ...

----------


## jara

> Μόνο σαν αίσχατη λύση να πειράζετε την τρυπούλα από πίσω!!


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## jara

> Σαν 1η εντύπωση εδώ και 1 βδομάδα περίπου αρκετά καλή.
> Από τορρεντ 100- 200 και public.παιζει και 20 μην νομιζετε.
> και απο dc++ ανάλογα.
> εχω πάρει από χρήστη με 1 ΚΒ αλλα εχω πάρει και με 600 ΚΒ.
> Το μονο κακό είναι τα αβαβα reboot disconnect δεν ξέρω.χάνει την ip και μερικές φορέσ χάνει και το portforward  table.ας ελπίσουμε με κανενα update firmware να μην χανει το πορτ φοργουορντ.


χαλια ταχυτητες!
Εγω με 2048 κατεβαζω με 200!
Απο ftp τι γινεται?

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> 


Και έλεγα δεν θα πιάσει κανείς το υπονοούμενο...  :Laughing:

----------


## Kal1138

> μια απλή pci ή ενα usb ειναι αρκετή τιποτα το ιδιαίτερο ...



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
Ελπίζω μέχρι 15 Ιουνίου (45η εργάσιμη για'μένα) να ακούσω κανα καλό νέο για την αίτηση μου, αν και δεν το βλέπω. Μέχρι στιγμής τα ίδια μου λένε, αλλά δε λέω τίποτα ακόμα. Μετά τις 40 εργάσιμες (τόσο μου είχαν πει μια φορά που τους είχα πάρει τηλ.) όμως θα αρχίσω να τους βρίζω αν δεν έχουν προχωρήσει...

----------


## tschris

Για όσους θέλουν videάκι απο την τηλεώραση του Cable TV επανέρχομαι με ένα ακόμα μεγαλύτερο σε διάρκεια αυτή τη φορά.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJBvWsDN-mI

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Ντάξει, δεν φαίνεται κακό. Η κίνηση από εικόνα σε μενού, και ανάποδα, φαίνεται smooth. Αλλά με τη Vivodi να με κοροϊδεύει 3 μήνες τώρα, δεν νομίζω να καταφέρω να τα δώ από κοντά ποτέ.  :Mad:

----------


## Djore

> Ντάξει, δεν φαίνεται κακό. Η κίνηση από εικόνα σε μενού, και ανάποδα, φαίνεται smooth. Αλλά με τη Vivodi να με κοροϊδεύει 3 μήνες τώρα, δεν νομίζω να καταφέρω να τα δώ από κοντά ποτέ.


Γενικά απο την εμπειρία μου με 3 διαφορετικές υλοποιήσεις ΙPTV μια χαρά λειτουργά ... απο το λίγο που είδα σε ένα γνωστό ... Το προβλημα είναι στο περιεχόμενο αφου τα κανάλια είναι πολύ λίγα ... χρειάζεται  αμεσα η προσθήκη δύο μουσικών( υπάρχουν αρκετά φτηνα και περίεργα μουσικά ) δύο αθλητικών (eurospot) και κάποιου παιδικού (cartoon network ...)

----------


## aris60

> Πότε έκανες αίτηση; σε ποιά περιοχή; φοριτότητα είχες; καλορίζικος.


Καλημερα εχεις cabletv?




> Ντάξει, δεν φαίνεται κακό. Η κίνηση από εικόνα σε μενού, και ανάποδα, φαίνεται smooth. Αλλά με τη Vivodi να με κοροϊδεύει 3 μήνες τώρα, δεν νομίζω να καταφέρω να τα δώ από κοντά ποτέ.


καλημερα εχεις νεα απο cabletv?




> Για όσους θέλουν videάκι απο την τηλεώραση του Cable TV επανέρχομαι με ένα ακόμα μεγαλύτερο σε διάρκεια αυτή τη φορά.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJBvWsDN-mI


καλημερα δεν φαινετε καλα το βιντεακι σου κατι αλλο πες μου μια καλη περιγραφη για ολα παρακαλω   :Smile: 




> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. 
> Ελπίζω μέχρι 15 Ιουνίου (45η εργάσιμη για'μένα) να ακούσω κανα καλό νέο για την αίτηση μου, αν και δεν το βλέπω. Μέχρι στιγμής τα ίδια μου λένε, αλλά δε λέω τίποτα ακόμα. Μετά τις 40 εργάσιμες (τόσο μου είχαν πει μια φορά που τους είχα πάρει τηλ.) όμως θα αρχίσω να τους βρίζω αν δεν έχουν προχωρήσει...


Καλημερα ποτε εχεις κανει αιτηση για το cabletv?




> χαλια ταχυτητες!
> Εγω με 2048 κατεβαζω με 200!
> Απο ftp τι γινεται?


Καλημερα πια περιοχη Αθηνα εισαι ?

----------


## katafitos

Παραθετω 2 screenshots απο εναν φιλο μου που ενεργοποιηθηκε χθες μετα απο 2 μηνες αναμονη. DSLAM Κεραμεικου. Attainable rate στα 18500





Αλλα εχει προβλημα να μπει στο router μιας και τους κωδικους μια τους δεχεται μια οχι

Λετε να τον ματιασα?  :Biggrin:

----------


## jara

Off Topic





> Καλημερα εχεις cabletv?
> 
> 
> 
> καλημερα εχεις νεα απο cabletv?
> 
> 
> 
> καλημερα δεν φαινετε καλα το βιντεακι σου κατι αλλο πες μου μια καλη περιγραφη για ολα παρακαλω  
> ...


ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ :Clap:   :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## RSW

Η δικιά μου σύνδεση πηγαίνει από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Το τηλέφωνο και το ίντερνετ διακόπτονται συνέχεια. Για τηλεόραση δεν το συζητάω, δεν την ανοίγω.

Τώρα, στο vood το λαμπάκι του status (το 2ο από αριστερά) αναβοσβήνει, και απ'ότι είδα στο μάνιουαλ αυτό σημαίνει ότι επιχειρεί να επικοινωνήσει με το VCM. Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι αυτό?

Το φωτάκι του adsl (το τελευταίο) πότε ανάβει και πότε όχι.

Τα φωτάκια των συσκευών τηλεφώνου δεν ανάβουν καθόλου. Οι συσκευές δίνουν dialtone, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω πουθενά.

Τώρα μπαίνω από άλλη σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ για να διαβάσω το adslgr.

Να πάρω το 13880 δεν μπορώ, τους έχω στείλει 2 email αλλά δεν έχουν επικοινωνήσει. Άντε να δούμε πότε θα έχουμε επικοινωνίες

----------


## tschris

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ


αίτηση 22/2 ενεργοποίηση μετα απο 2 καταγγελείες στις 18/3  - Αγία Παρασκευή (με φορητότητα)

----------


## Catchphrase

> Τώρα, στο vood το λαμπάκι του status (το 2ο από αριστερά) αναβοσβήνει, και απ'ότι είδα στο μάνιουαλ αυτό σημαίνει ότι επιχειρεί να επικοινωνήσει με το VCM. Ξέρει κανείς τι είναι αυτό?
> 
> Το φωτάκι του adsl (το τελευταίο) πότε ανάβει και πότε όχι.


Ακριβώς τα ίδια έκανε σε εμένα, μόνο που εγώ είμαι στο Telefonet+. Προσπάθησε να δεις τα στατιστικά της σύνδεσης σου μέσα από το web interface.

Γενικά να ξέρεις ότι όταν το status αναβοσβήνει δεν έχεις σύνδεση.  :Thumb down:

----------


## Gkantemosauros

> Μία συμβουλή για το Vood παιδιά... Με ρέγουλα τα hardware reset από το κουμπάκι από πίσω! θα το κάψετε και θα το κλαίτε! Βασικά, αν κάνεις reset, πρέπει να περάσεις πάλι όλες τις ρυθμίσεις και τροποποιήσεις που έχεις κάνει, άσε που παίζει να μη μπορείς να βγεις ίντερνετ μετά, γιατί απλά δεν θα κατεβάζει templates. Μόνο σαν αίσχατη λύση να πειράζετε την τρυπούλα από πίσω!!


Με δυό λόγια:  Η πίσω τρύπα δεν είναι παιχνίδι... μην χώνετε αντικείμενα μέσα της για ψύλλου πήδημα...  :ROFL:

----------


## aris60

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΥΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ CABLETV. ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η VIVODI . :Smile:

----------


## jara

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΥΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ CABLETV. ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η VIVODI .


 :What..?:

----------


## A_gamer

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΥΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΟΥ CABLETV. ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙ Η VIVODI .


 :Stunned:  :Stunned:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> καλημερα εχεις νεα απο cabletv?


Ειμαι 3 μήνες αναμονή, προχτές τους έστειλα καταγγελία με τις γνωστές κοινοποιήσεις. Αναμένουμε (ούτως ή άλλως, σε "αναμονή" είμαι....  :Laughing: ).




> Παραθετω 2 screenshots απο εναν φιλο μου που ενεργοποιηθηκε χθες μετα απο 2 μηνες αναμονη. DSLAM Κεραμεικου. Attainable rate στα 18500
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18057
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18058
> 
> Αλλα εχει προβλημα να μπει στο router μιας και τους κωδικους μια τους δεχεται μια οχι
> 
> Λετε να τον ματιασα?


Όταν άνοιξα το πρώτο screenshot έπεσε κατευθείαν το μάτι μου στο 1.6MB/s, και ταυτόχρονα είδα "παραπλεύρως" τον άσσο από πανω. Για μια στιγμή νόμισα ότι ήταν 1MB/s (άρα σύνολο 2.6MB/s) και τρελλάθηκα.  :Shocked:   :Laughing: 
Είδες τι σου κάνει το "περίμενε" 3 ολόκληρους μήνες...  :Very Happy: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## tschris

εγω λέω απλά super για το internet και η TV καλή είναι χορίς κανένα ενδιαφέρον για την ώρα αλλα το τηλ. ΟΤΕ και πάλι ΟΤΕ

----------


## Nomas_wanderer

Πιαιδιά καλημέρα, κατά το παρελθόν έχω γράψει κάποια καλά λόγια για τη Vivodi αλλά αυτό δεν πρόκειται να ξανσυμβεί άμεσα. Από την παρασκευή (Πατήσια) δε συγχρονίζεται το router (λένε), με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω καθόλου τηλέφωνο - TV και να έχω internet στα 4Μb. Πριν μια εβδομάδα εγκαταστάθηκε το Cable TV και το μόνο που μου λένε είναι κάντε λίγο ακόμα υπομονή (μου θυμίζει τις 84 μέρες που περίμενα για να γίνει σύνδεση μετά τις 30 αυτό μου απαντούσαν).
Έχει κανείς άλλος από Πατήσια το ίδιο πρόβλημα;;;
ΥΓ: Αν ναι μην κάνετε reset το router δεν κάνει καμία διαφορά... μόνο ταλαιπωρία να το ξαναρυθμίζεις είναι... 
 :RTFM:

----------


## lewton

Και ένας φίλος μου στα Πατήσια είναι 3 εβδομάδες χωρίς ADSL.
Έχει 2048/256, προπληρωμένη μέχρι το Σεπτέμβρη.

----------


## Nomas_wanderer

Επίσης ένα ηρεμηστικό για την μάνα μου αν ξέρει κανείς... φίλε lewton, αν είχα πρόβλημα με internet θα εκανα υπομονή, το θέμα είναι ότι έχω τρία άτομα να παραπονιούνται επειδή τους είχα πρήξει ότι είναι φοβερή ευκαρία και τα σχετικά... αν μείνουμε και τρίτο 24ωρο χωρίς τηλέφωνο, μας βλέπω για καταγγελία σύμβασης... Κανένας άλλος από πατήσια με router που δεν συγχρονίζει;;;

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> το θέμα είναι ότι έχω τρία άτομα να παραπονιούνται επειδή τους είχα πρήξει ότι είναι φοβερή ευκαρία και τα σχετικά...


Kαι εγώ έχω αυτή την ανησυχία, αν και όποτε ενεργοποιηθώ. Μήπως και παρουσιαστεί τεχνικό προβλημα στο τηλέφωνο, και με πρήζουν οι δικοί μου που μένουμε χωρίς τηλέφωνο...

----------


## Catchphrase

Στη δική μου περίπτωση (Telefonet+) το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε με τη μείωση της ταχύτητας σε 2048 (και πλέον έχω τηλέφωνο). Στη δική σας περίπτωση βέβαια δεν μπορεί να κατέβει τόσο χαμηλά η ταχύτητα, γιατί αμέσως χάνουμε τη τηλεόραση

----------


## lewton

Παιδιά όσοι μένετε με γονείς δεν κοιτάτε καν τα full LLU, εκτός αν είναι να βάλετε δεύτερη γραμμή.

----------


## tschris

> Παιδιά όσοι μένετε με γονείς δεν κοιτάτε καν τα full LLU, εκτός αν είναι να βάλετε δεύτερη γραμμή.


100% true

----------


## Djore

> Παιδιά όσοι μένετε με γονείς δεν κοιτάτε καν τα full LLU, εκτός αν είναι να βάλετε δεύτερη γραμμή.


Ακόμη δεν φτάσαν τα επίπεδα αξιοπιστίας που πρέπει για να ικανοποιήσουν οικογενείες και μικρές επιχειρήσεις ... παρόλο που εμένα σαν φοιτητής με έσωσε η ιστορία με την βιβοτι και το Voip δεν θα μπορούσε να ικανοποιηση τις ανάγκες μια άλλης μερίδας ανθρώπων . Ο καθένας πρέπει να επιλέγει με βάση τις ανάγκες του και όχι πάντα με βάση την τιμή ...

----------


## RSW

> Παιδιά όσοι μένετε με γονείς δεν κοιτάτε καν τα full LLU, εκτός αν είναι να βάλετε δεύτερη γραμμή.


 
Ανεξαρτήτως με ποιον μένετε, αν θέλετε πάνω από 50% uptime, ξανασκεφτείτε το πριν επιλέξετε το VoIP της vivodi.

----------


## lewton

> Ανεξαρτήτως με ποιον μένετε, αν θέλετε πάνω από 50% uptime, ξανασκεφτείτε το πριν επιλέξετε το VoIP της vivodi.


Αυτό δεν ισχύει πάντως.
Το VoIP της Vivodi είναι αξιοπιστότατο. Άλλο αν έχουν μπλέξει τα μπούτια τους τώρα τελευταία και χαλάνε τα ADSL.

----------


## Nomas_wanderer

Έστειλα μήνυμα μέσω e-mail στη βιβόντι και το κοινοποίησα και στην Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή και την ΕΚΠοιΖω. Ελπίζω να με πάρουν λίγο σοβαρά γιατί αναγκάζομαι να πρήζω τους τεχνικούς του τηλεφωνικού κέντρου που δεν μου φταίνε σε τίποτα τα παιδιά και δεν μπορούν να κάνουν και πολλά πράγματα. Σκέφτομαι ήδη την περίπτωση της καταγγελίας σύμβασης.
Καλό κουράγιο σε όσους έχουν μπλέξει με vivo.
ΥΓ: Κάτι άκουσα ότι για να επανέλθω σε ΟΤΕ χρειάζονται 15 μερούλες και κανά 100ευρώ ισχύει;;;
Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις... :Clap:  :Clap:  :Thinking:  :Evil:  :RTFM:

----------


## Djore

> Αυτό δεν ισχύει πάντως.
> Το VoIP της Vivodi είναι αξιοπιστότατο. Άλλο αν έχουν μπλέξει τα μπούτια τους τώρα τελευταία και χαλάνε τα ADSL.


Δεν θα διαφονίσω αφού 3χρόνια δεν έχω παράπονα αλλά πάντα υπαρχει ο κυνδινος κάτι να μην πάει καλά με την γραμμή σου και να υπαρξουν προβληματα ...α .. και το Vood το φοβάμαι ακόμη ...

----------


## RSW

> Αυτό δεν ισχύει πάντως.
> Το VoIP της Vivodi είναι αξιοπιστότατο. Άλλο αν έχουν μπλέξει τα μπούτια τους τώρα τελευταία και χαλάνε τα ADSL.


Εμένα φαίνεται δεν είναι συνηθισμένη περίπτωση. Χαλάει και το ίντερνετ και το τηλέφωνο. Εδώ και 4 μέρες που έχω ενεργοποιηθεί στην vivo, τα περισσότερα τηλεφωνήματα τα κάνω από το κινητό.

----------


## Djore

Οταν χαλάει το ίντρερνετ δύσιχως χαλάει και το τηλέφωνο ... αν σου τύχει και εχει πρόβλημα τότε ξεχνάς και το τηλ . Δηλωσε βλάμη ... και πιστέυω πως δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα ... θα στροσουν ... αλλά πρέπει να τα ξεμπερδέψουν τα μπούτια  τους όλοι ... περίεργη περίοδος για ADSL ...

----------


## aroutis

> Ανεξαρτήτως με ποιον μένετε, αν θέλετε πάνω από 50% uptime, ξανασκεφτείτε το πριν επιλέξετε το VoIP της vivodi.


Δε ξέρω τι λές, το VoIP της Vivodi ειναι μια χαρά και σίγουρα με πολύ μεγαλύτερο uptime από το 50% που αναφέρεις.

----------


## Nomas_wanderer

Και νέα υπενθύμιση - καταγγελία έκανα σήμερα στην εταιρία με κοινοπόιηση στην ΕΕΤΤ, στη ΓΓ Καταναλωτή, στην ΕΚΠοιΖω. Αν δεν φτιαχτεί η γραμμή με βλέπω για μονομερή καταγγελία συμβάσεως. Καλά κουράγια σε όλους τους συμπάσχοντες και καλή τύχη σε όσους εμπιστεύτηκαν την εταιρία...
 :Badmood: 
 :Protest: 
 :Hammer: 
 :Demonstrator:

----------


## iannisro9

Σήμερα συνδέθηκα... ΤΗλεόραση δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη, αλλά ούτε και με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα.
Συγχρονίστηκα στα 17383/1023
και το download είναι άριστο...
απο nvidia 1710 MB/sec...
Η τηλεφωνία είναι άριστη... Το έχω σκίσει. Αστικά, υπεραστικά, κινητά, εξωτερικό. Όλα καλά...

----------


## lewton

> Δε ξέρω τι λές, το VoIP της Vivodi ειναι μια χαρά και σίγουρα με πολύ μεγαλύτερο uptime από το 50% που αναφέρεις.


Συμφωνώ.
Το ίδιο το VoIP είναι σχεδόν 100% αξιόπιστο (για να μην πω 100%).
Αν αποσυγχρονίσει το ίντερνετ, όπως συμβαίνει σε διάφορους συχνά-πυκνά τώρα τελευταία, προφανώς θα πέσει και το VoIP, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.
Προσωπικά δεν είχα ούτε μια διακοπή του VoIP 1,5 χρόνο τώρα, και το ίδιο και όλοι οι γνωστοί μου με Vivodi.
Δυστυχώς όμως κάπου έχασαν τη μπάλα, έκαναν τις τρομερές προσφορές το χειμώνα, γέμισαν με κόσμο και τώρα έχουμε φαινόμενα τύπου 2 εβδομάδες για μια βλάβη.
Και μου τη δίνει. Μου τη δίνει που έβαλε πελάτες από τους οποίους δεν έχει κέρδος (τι κέρδος να έχει όταν τους δίνει ΑΡΥΣ με 99€ για 8 μήνες, ή απεριόριστη τηλεφωνία και 20 Μbps με 33€ στο CableTV;), και αυτό έρχεται εις βάρος των πελατών που πληρώνουν σα μα..ες τα παλιά πάγια.

----------


## Gr1s0s

@Nomas_wanderer:
Δες εδώ: http://www.ote-shop.gr/page_content.asp?wid=109&hop=h
Λογικά αυτό ισχύει... :Wink:

----------


## Djore

> Σήμερα συνδέθηκα... ΤΗλεόραση δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη, αλλά ούτε και με ενδιαφέρει ιδιαίτερα.
> Συγχρονίστηκα στα 17383/1023
> και το download είναι άριστο...
> απο nvidia 1710 MB/sec...
> Η τηλεφωνία είναι άριστη... Το έχω σκίσει. Αστικά, υπεραστικά, κινητά, εξωτερικό. Όλα καλά...



Καλορίζικη ...
Κινητά εξωτερικό ??? έχουν χρεώσεις ... ελπίζω να το ξέρεις ... κινητά από το κινητό μας  και εξωτερικό από άλλες πολύ πιο φθηνές Voip υπηρεσίες ...

----------


## modivin

Αίτηση 30/3
Ενεργοποίηση σήμερα 04/5

Στατιστικά:

Us Rate (Kbps)  	   	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	20474
US Margin 	  	7
DS Margin 	  	7
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	13
US Line Attenuation 	  	7
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	143
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved

DSLAM Φρεαττύδας

To http://www.speedtest.net/ μου έδωσε μέσο όρο 1550 Kbit/s με μερικές τυχαίες μετρήσεις που έκανα.

----------


## Djore

Πολλές ενεργοποιήσεις τελευταία ... αλλά εγώ που είμαι Full llu δεν ενεργοποιήθηκα ακόμη ... Αυτό είναι το λιγότερο γελοίο ..

----------


## geo7

> Πολλές ενεργοποιήσεις τελευταία ... αλλά εγώ που είμαι Full llu δεν ενεργοποιήθηκα ακόμη ... Αυτό είναι το λιγότερο γελοίο ..


Στους αμπελοκηπους, περιμενουν να γινει "αναβαθμιση"... :Whistle: 
Ετσι λενε...
Ρε παιδια, μια ερωτησουλα που εκανα μερικες σελιδες πισω? :Embarassed: 
Με αλλο ρουτερ δοκιμασατε?
Το ιντερνετ παιζει? :Thinking:

----------


## Nomas_wanderer

Ευχαριστώ Gr1s0s
Κάτι εντελώς  για να λάσουμε λίγο και μεις οι άμοιροι:



Αγαπητό
PC-Solutions,



    Πέρσι, έκανα αναβάθμιση από το Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0 στο Σύζυγος
    1.0 και παρατήρησα πως το καινούριο πρόγραμμα άρχισε να κάνει αναπάντεχες
    αλλαγές στα λογιστικά φύλλα, περιορισμένη πρόσβαση στις εφαρμογές λουλουδιών
    και χρυσαφικών που παλιότερα, στην έκδοση Αρραβωνιαστικός 5.0, δούλευαν
    απρόσκοπτα.


    Επίσης, το Σύζυγος 1.0 απεγκατέστησε πολλά άλλα πολύτιμα προγράμματα
    όπως το Ρομαντικός Περίπατος 9.9 και εγκατέστησε ανεπιθύμητα Popups, όπως τα
    Champions League 5.0 και Κυριακή στα Γήπεδα 8.0.


    Το Διάλογος 1.3 δεν τρέχει πια ενώ το Καθαριότητα 2.6 προκαλεί
    κολλήματα και κατάρρευση του συστήματος.


    Προσπάθησα να τρέξω το Μουρμούρα 5.3 GOLD edition... αλλά
    εις μάτην.


    Μια απελπισμένη γυναίκα


    Απάντηση


    Αγαπητή "Απελπισμένη γυναίκα:


    Έχε υπ' όψιν πως το Αρραβωνιαστικός
    5.0 είναι ψυχαγωγικό πακέτο ενώ το


    Σύζυγος 1.0 είναι λειτουργικό
    σύστημα, με απαιτήσεις από τον χρήστη.


    Προσπάθησε να δώσεις την εντολή C:\Nomiza_pws_me_agapouses.exe
    και εγκατέστησε το Δάκρυα 6.2 σε original έκδοση.


    Λογικά, το Σύζυγος 1.Ο θα εκκινήσει
    αυτόματα τις εφαρμογές Ενοχή 3.0 και Λουλούδια 7.0 σε random
    λειτουργία.


    ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ


    * Υπερβολική χρήση του παραπάνω
    προγράμματος μπορεί να προκαλέσει την κλήση των screen saver Κατσούφικη
    Μουγκαμάρα 2.5 και Μπύρα 6.1 (Το Μπύρα 6.1 ίσως
    προκαλέσει την αναπαραγωγή WAV αρχείων τύπου "Δυνατό ροχαλητό", που
    καταργούνται μόνο με επανεκκίνηση).


    * Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει
    να γίνει εγκατάσταση του Πεθερά 1.0 και μην σκεφτείτε καν να τρέξετε
    τα βοηθητικά αρχεία Εραστής 2005 BETA και Γκόμενος 3.8 unregisterd
    (δεν είναι συμβατά με το Σύζυγος 1.0 και μπορεί να προκαλέσουν κατάρρευση του
    συστήματος και πλήρης καταστροφή του λειτουργικού).


    Συνοψίζοντας, το Σύζυγος 1.0 είναι
    ένα εξαιρετικό πρόγραμμα, αν και με περιορισμένη μνήμη , που
    χρειάζεται κάποιο διάστημα για να εμπεδώσει μερικές καινούριες εφαρμογές.


    Σκεφτείτε σοβαρά την απόκτηση συνοδευτικών
    προγραμμάτων που θα
    βελτιώσουν
    την απόδοση του σημαντικά. Συστήνουμε το Ζεστό Φαΐ 3.0 με autoupdate,
    Καυτά Εσώρουχα 5.3  και το Δημιουργικά Τρομερής Κορμάρας 10.1
    με την επιλογή "εκτέλεση κατά την εκκίνηση".


    Με εκτίμηση


    Ο admin



 :Respekt:

----------


## coftaras

> *Στους αμπελοκηπους, περιμενουν να γινει "αναβαθμιση"*...
> Ετσι λενε...
> Ρε παιδια, μια ερωτησουλα που εκανα μερικες σελιδες πισω?
> Με αλλο ρουτερ δοκιμασατε?
> Το ιντερνετ παιζει?


Αυτο τωρα σου το ειπαν απο την βιβοντι?Εγω σημερα που τηλ δεν μου ειπαν τιποτα το σχετικο.Απλα μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας να περιμενω τηλεφωνο  για να κλεισω ραντεβου με τεχνικο για να γινει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ η συνδεση στην  cabletv .

----------


## iannisro9

Djore
Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το ξέρω... Αλλά έπρεπε να το δοκιμάσω..
Για κινητά το κινητό και για εξωτερικό μόνο Skype.
Πάντως θα με πείτε τρελό, αν όχι κάτι άλλο...
Έχω και Οτενετ 8 Mbps....
Κουλό;

----------


## Djore

> Djore
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το ξέρω... Αλλά έπρεπε να το δοκιμάσω..
> Για κινητά το κινητό και για εξωτερικό μόνο Skype.
> Πάντως θα με πείτε τρελό, αν όχι κάτι άλλο...
> Έχω και Οτενετ 8 Mbps....
> Κουλό;


Απλώς τό αναφέρω γιατί οι διαφημιστικές καμπάνιες μερικές φορές είναι λήγω παραπλανητικές και επειδή είχα δει στο παρελθόν διάφορες παρερμηνείες είπα να το κάνω ξεκάθαρο μπας και ... 
το καλό είναι εδώ και χρόνια το voip στο llu στη vivodi λειτουργά άψογα ... μου έσωσε απίστευτα λεφτά ....

----------


## RSW

> Δε ξέρω τι λές, το VoIP της Vivodi ειναι μια χαρά και σίγουρα με πολύ μεγαλύτερο uptime από το 50% που αναφέρεις.


 
Μάλλον δεν το εξέφρασα σωστά και ίσως δεν χρησιμοποίησα τους σωστούς όρους.

Να το πω αλλιώς λοιπόν. Στην δικιά μου περίπτωση που έβαλα CableTV (ενεργοποιήθηκα πριν 5 μέρες), το τηλέφωνο (όποιας τεχνολογίας είναι και όπως ονομάζεται), λειτουργεί λιγότερες από τις μισές φορές που επιχειρώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω. Έχει δηλαδή λιγότερο από 50% uptime. Και πολύ λέω.

Έχω επικοινωνήσει πολλές φορές με το τεχνικό τμήμα της vivodi και αυτό που μου λένε είναι να κάνω reset στο router. Μετά το reset, η σύνδεση όντως λειτουργεί για κάποιο διάστημα, μέχρι να ξανακολλήσει. Μόνιμη λύση δεν έχει βρεθεί ακόμα.

Το θέμα είναι ότι μέχρι τώρα είχα συνηθίσει όταν ήθελα να πάρω τηλέφωνο απλά να σηκώνω το ακουστικό και να παίρνω. Και τώρα μου κακοφαίνεται που πρέπει να πηγαίνω στο router, να βγάζω τα καλώδια, να κάνω reset, να βάζω τα καλώδια και να περιμένω να συντονίσει, και όλα αυτά για να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο.

Εδώ να προσθέσω κάτι τελείως αυτονόητο, απλά προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης:
Προφανώς όταν λέω ότι δεν δουλεύει το τηλέφωνό μου, μιλάω για τη δική μου σύνδεση. Δηλαδή αναφέρομαι μόνο στη δικιά μου περίπτωση, όπως καθένας μιλάει για την δική του περίπτωση. Οι αναγνώστες του φόρουμ και δυνητικοί πελάτες της vivodi για να σχηματίσουν μια συνολική εικόνα, δεν θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουν τη δικιά μου προβληματική σύνδεση ως ενδεικτική αλλά θα πρέπει να την αξιολογήσουν ως μεμονωμένη και να λάβουν υπόψιν όλες τις περιπτώσεις που έχουν αναφερθεί από άλλους όπου η μετάβαση στη vivodi δούλεψε επιτυχημένα. Χαρήκαμε θα μου πείτε, απλά το επισημαίνω για να μην θιχτεί κανένας.

----------


## gkandir

Μην κάνεις όλη την ώρα reset. Πίεσέ τους να το φτιάξουν.

----------


## lariser

Ημιενεργοποιημένος της Vivodi και ψυχολογικά βιασμένος καλεί σε βοήθεια! Mayday! Mayday!

----------


## glougr

lariser τι σου κάνανε ρε φίλε ?

----------


## lariser

Το έχω ποστάρει ήδη, αλλά θα το επαναλάβω εν περιλήψει: Ήρθε την Πέμπτη που μας πέρασε τεχνικός στις 16:30, ενώ είχαμε ραντεβού 13:00-15:00. Κι αφού πρώτα έκανε λάθος στις ρεκλέτες και μέτρησε 150 φορές τη γραμμή μου λέγοντας μου διαφορετικά πράγματα κάθε φορά, μου είπε αόριστα ότι θα αναφέρει τη βλάβη και θα ειδοποιηθώ κάποτε στο μέλλον για το τί μέλει γεννέσθαι.

Από τότε με ξέχασαν και φυσικά είμαι στα πρόθυρα νευρικής κρίσης, μετά κιόλας από αναμονή 3 1/2 μηνών. Αυτό που με τρελάινει περισσότερο είναι ότι μου είπε ότι παίζει το ενδεχόμενο να αιτηθούν νέα γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ, γιατί αυτή μπορεί να έχει πολύ θόρυβο. Εκεί, παραλίγο να πάθω συγκοπή.

----------


## mpregos

άλλη μια ερώτηση για το vood και το voip τηλεφωνο.
Vood:δεν ξέρω αν κάνει disconnect,αλλά μάλλον κάνει γαιτι χάνει την ip,χωρις να φαίνετε τιποτα απο τα λαμπάκια.και στο interface  του σου λέει οτι είναι 2 μερες ανοιχτο.τι συμβαίνει???
Voip:εχθές που χρησιμοποιησα το τηλεφωνο,εγώ άκουγα τον άλλον μια χαρά αλλά ο άλλος είχε με αντιλαλο.να πάρω την βιβοντι να το πω???

----------


## tschris

έχει κανένας ιδέα τι username  και password βάζω για να δοκιμάσω να συγχρονίσω σε γραμμή cable tv το microcom router που έδεινε η vivo στο dsl cubel;

να το βάλω επίσης anex a ή b;

----------


## Dimitris013

username και password βάλε αυτά που σου έχει δώσει η vivodi σε ένα χαρτί.

Παρατηρώ ότι όλοι όσοι είναι σε cable *πάνω απο 16mbps* το κατέβασμα τερματίζει κάπου στα *1600 με 1700 kΒ/sec*. Από ότι μου είπαν σε τηλέφωνο μου στο 13880, η τηλεόραση δεσμεύει *2mbps* και το τηλέφωνο *192kbps*. Αν λοιπόν καποιος έχει συγχρονίσει στα 20, έχει στην διάθεσή του 18mbps για ίντερνετ. Αν αφαιρέσουμε χοντρικά και 1mbps για την απόσταση από το DSLAM έχουμε μένουν *17mbps = 2150kB/sec*. Από τα *1750 με 1800kB/sec max* που πίανω εγώ, που είναι τα υπόλοιπα?? Δεν είμαι άπληστος, απλά είναι μία απορία μου! Σαν συμπέρασμα βγάζω ότι τελικά, _είτε στα 20 συγχρονίσεις είτε στα 16, μικρή θα είναι η διαφορά στην ταχύτητα που θα πιάνεις!_

----------


## Djore

Η τηλεόραση νομίζω πιάνει γύρω στα 3Μb και αφαίρεσε  και ένα 10 % για διάφορους λογούς  ... είσαι μία χαρά ... Μακάρι να ήταν όλοι στη θέση σου ... :Razz:

----------


## iannisro9

Ο τεχνικός πάντως που μου έκανε την σύνδεση, μου είπε πως η tv παίρνει 8Mbps. Αντε να δούμε ποιον να πιστέψουμε...
Btw, την tv δεν την έχω δουλέψει. Αξίζει να τη συνδέσω;

----------


## pan.nl

> Ο τεχνικός πάντως που μου έκανε την σύνδεση, μου είπε πως η tv παίρνει 8Mbps. Αντε να δούμε ποιον να πιστέψουμε...
> Btw, την tv δεν την έχω δουλέψει. Αξίζει να τη συνδέσω;


2-4 Mbits χρειάζεται.

----------


## glougr

ο router έχει κλειδώσει στα 18 και test μου δείνουν 3740dl και 314up .... δηλαδή ψιλοχάλια.... θα φτοιάξει η ταχύτητα  ? το τηλέφωνο δεν παίζει και περιμένω εντώς της εβδομάδας να μου το φτοιάξουν. cableTV Μια χαρά !

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

ftp.ntua.gr και κατέβασε ένα μεγάλο αρχείο.
Ξεχάστε τα speedtest, είναι παντελώς αναξιόπιστα.

----------


## gefrag

Αίτηση για cable tv λίγο πριν το τέλος Μαρτίου (Μην χάσουμε και την προσφορά.) Ενεργοποίηση χτες. Ήρθε ο τεχνικός ακριβώς στις 11, άφησε τον αποκωδικοποιητή, μέτρησε τη γραμμή και έφυγε.Το vood το είχα από πριν γιατί ήμουν σε Maxx full llu. Επειδή δεν ήμουν εγώ σπίτι όταν έγιναν αυτά, το απόγευμα που γύρισα είδα ότι δεν έχω ούτε internet ούτε τηλέφωνο !!!!!! To router έδειχνε να έχει συγχρονίσει στα 15mbps down αλλά δεν έβλεπε internet. Πολλά resets, διάφορες άλλες απόπειρες κατόπιν συνομιλίας με τεχνικούς και ακόμα τίποτα. Ψάχνοντας λίγο το interface του router είδα ότι έλειπε το default gateway αλλά και πάλι δε μπορούσα να το περάσω. Δε μπορώ να σώσω τη νέα ρύθμιση. Τελικά έχει δηλωθεί σαν βλάβη και περιμένω. Περιττό βέβαια να τονίσω ότι μέχρι τις 11 όλα έπαιζαν μια χαρά όπως φυσικά και το απαράδεκτο να φύγει ο τεχνικός χωρίς να δει αν παίζει το internet στη νέα ταχύτητα.

----------


## glougr

Mercyful_Fate_666 merci man το βράδυ που θα είμαι σπίτι θα το τσεκάρω !!!

----------


## mpregos

> Αίτηση για cable tv λίγο πριν το τέλος Μαρτίου (Μην χάσουμε και την προσφορά.) Ενεργοποίηση χτες. Ήρθε ο τεχνικός ακριβώς στις 11, άφησε τον αποκωδικοποιητή, μέτρησε τη γραμμή και έφυγε.Το vood το είχα από πριν γιατί ήμουν σε Maxx full llu. Επειδή δεν ήμουν εγώ σπίτι όταν έγιναν αυτά, το απόγευμα που γύρισα είδα ότι δεν έχω ούτε internet ούτε τηλέφωνο !!!!!! To router έδειχνε να έχει συγχρονίσει στα 15mbps down αλλά δεν έβλεπε internet. Πολλά resets, διάφορες άλλες απόπειρες κατόπιν συνομιλίας με τεχνικούς και ακόμα τίποτα. Ψάχνοντας λίγο το interface του router είδα ότι έλειπε το default gateway αλλά και πάλι δε μπορούσα να το περάσω. Δε μπορώ να σώσω τη νέα ρύθμιση. Τελικά έχει δηλωθεί σαν βλάβη και περιμένω. Περιττό βέβαια να τονίσω ότι μέχρι τις 11 όλα έπαιζαν μια χαρά όπως φυσικά και το απαράδεκτο να φύγει ο τεχνικός χωρίς να δει αν παίζει το internet στη νέα ταχύτητα.


gefrag στην δικιά μου περίπτωση, ήταν ενα παλικάρι τεχνικος εξωτερικός συνεργατης.Σύμφωνα με αυτά που μου είπε, κανονικά έπρεπε να δεί αν παίζει το νετ και γενικα το cable, βάζεις υπογραφή σε 1 χαρτί αν ολα είναι ΟΚ η όχι. και μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατι αυτοί, αν όλα είναι ΟΚ παίρνουν 35 Ε ενώ αν κάνανε μόνο παράδοση εξοπλισμού και έχεις πρόβλημα τότε μόνο 15.

----------


## gefrag

Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει ενεργοποιημένο cable tv να δει από το interface του router τι τιμή έχει το πεδίο Default Gateway για το router? Setup-->LAN Configuration-->Configure.

@mpregos: Πού ήξερες ότι ήταν εξωτερικός συνεργάτης? Παίζει ρόλο? Επίσης αυτό με τα 15 και 35 ευρώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Τελικά πόσα του έδωσες?

----------


## pan.nl

> Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει ενεργοποιημένο cable tv να δει από το interface του router τι τιμή έχει το πεδίο Default Gateway για το router? Setup-->LAN Configuration-->Configure.


Είναι το 172.16.0.7

----------


## mpregos

> Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει ενεργοποιημένο cable tv να δει από το interface του router τι τιμή έχει το πεδίο Default Gateway για το router? Setup-->LAN Configuration-->Configure.
> 
> @mpregos: Πού ήξερες ότι ήταν εξωτερικός συνεργάτης? Παίζει ρόλο? Επίσης αυτό με τα 15 και 35 ευρώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Τελικά πόσα του έδωσες?


oxi εγω ρε συ,απο την vivodi θα τα παρει τα λεφτα. για αυτο υπογραφεις χαρτί κατι σαν απόδειξη οτι ολα παίζουν.και το ενα αντιγραφο το παιρνει αυτος. με το παληκαρι που συζητουσαμε μου είπε οτι ειναι εξωτερικος συνεργατης.και παλια στο τεξας με την Ον,πάλι εξωτερικος συνεργατης είχε έρθει.

----------


## gefrag

Προσπαθώ να περάσω αυτή την τιμή αλλά δε με αφήνει. Δε το κρατάει με τίποτα.

----------


## gkalp

gefrag αν είσαι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο μην ασχολείσαι. Βάλε ένα dial-up και άσε το dsl για αυτούς που ξέρουν κάποια βασικά.

----------


## aroutis

> gefrag αν είσαι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο μην ασχολείσαι. Βάλε ένα dial-up και άσε το dsl για αυτούς που ξέρουν κάποια βασικά.


Aν δεν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις, μη γράφεις τέτοια posts που κανένα λόγο δεν εξυπηρετουν!

Το adslgr.com δεν ειναι για να κάθεσαι να κάνεις badgering ανθρώπους που χρειάζονται βοήθεια. Ειναι για *να βοηθας* ανθρώπους ή να ζητάς τη βοήθειά τους. 

Αν δεν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις, μείνε σιωπηλός. Και αυτό εκτιμάται, σε αντίθεση με το post σου που κρίνεται επιεικώς απαράδεκτο! :Thumb down:

----------


## aroutis

> Προσπαθώ να περάσω αυτή την τιμή αλλά δε με αφήνει. Δε το κρατάει με τίποτα.


Φίλε πάρε 2117503777 (οχι 13880) και ζητησε τη τεχνική υποστήριξη να σε καθοδηγήσει.

Από dslphone είναι τσάμπα. :Wink:

----------


## A_gamer

> gefrag αν είσαι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο μην ασχολείσαι. Βάλε ένα dial-up και άσε το dsl για αυτούς που ξέρουν κάποια βασικά.


 :Thumb down: Η Dial-Up είναι για τον οποιονδήποτε νομίζει ότι είναι καλύτερα να βλέπει μόνο τα e-mails του (σε άλλες χώρες ούτε για αυτόν). DSL μπορεί και πρέπει να βάλει ο *οποιοσδήποτε* συνειδητοποιήσει τα πλεονεκτήματά της και εδώ είμαστε εμείς για τεχνική υποστήριξη.
Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με τον Aroutis.

----------


## gefrag

> Φίλε πάρε 2117503777 (οχι 13880) και ζητησε τη τεχνική υποστήριξη να σε καθοδηγήσει. Από dslphone είναι τσάμπα


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ αλλά είχα full llu και τώρα δεν έχω dsl phone οπότε παίρνω από το κινητό και τους λέω να με πάρουν αυτοί.

----------


## gkalp

> Φίλε πάρε 2117503777 (οχι 13880) και ζητησε τη τεχνική υποστήριξη να σε καθοδηγήσει.
> 
> Από dslphone είναι τσάμπα.


Δηλαδή τώρα aroutis εσύ τον βοήθησες με το να του πεις να παρει το helpdesk ; Δε πιστέυεις οτι θα το έχει ήδη κάνει ;

Έλεος

Σε παραπέμπω σε προηγούμενό σου post που αναφέρεις "Αν δεν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις, μείνε σιωπηλός"  :Closed topic:

----------


## apok

Τουλάχιστον δεν επιτέθηκε..

Όπως και να έχει.. τερμα τα  :Offtopic:  please

----------


## Dimitris013

> ο router έχει κλειδώσει στα 18 και test μου δείνουν 3740dl και 314up .... δηλαδή ψιλοχάλια.... θα φτοιάξει η ταχύτητα  ? το τηλέφωνο δεν παίζει και περιμένω εντώς της εβδομάδας να μου το φτοιάξουν. cableTV Μια χαρά !


Για να δεις καλύτερες τιμές στο speedtest.net, δοκίμασε να βελτιώσεις τις ρυθμίσεις των windows με το tcpoptimizer! Είναι δωρεάν και μικρό εργαλείο, κατέβασε το και βάλε την ταχύτητά σου στις ρυθμίσεις του, πάτα optimized settings, κάνε restart και δοκίμασε να κάνεις πάλι ένα speedtest να δεις αν έχει διαφορά, που λογικά θα έχει!!  :Smile:

----------


## geo7

> Αυτο τωρα σου το ειπαν απο την βιβοντι?Εγω σημερα που τηλ δεν μου ειπαν τιποτα το σχετικο.Απλα μεχρι το τελος της εβδομαδας να περιμενω τηλεφωνο  για να κλεισω ραντεβου με τεχνικο για να γινει ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ η συνδεση στην  cabletv .


πριν καμια 10αρια μερες που με πηραν τηλεφωνο να με ενημερωσουν, μου ειπαν οτι περιμενουν καποιες αναβαθμισεις στο κεντρο μου...
Αν μου ειπε μπουρδες...μπουρδες ειπα και γω... :Razz: 
Αλλα μπορει να μου ειπε αληθεια και να εγινε η αναβαθμιση... :Thinking: 
Θα χτυπησω τηλεφωνακι αυριο  :One thumb up:

----------


## RSW

Μερικές φορές ο αποκωδικοποιητής του cabletv βγάζει το εξής μήνυμα:

Windows CE Networking
DCHP was unable to obtain an IP address If the netcard is removable, then you can remove/reinsert to have DHCP make another attempt to obtain an IP address for it. Otherwise you can statically assign an address.

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί το κάνει αυτό και αν υπάρχει καμιά λύση πέρα από το hardware reset του vood?

----------


## aris60

Καλησπερα αλλες εντυπωσεις παρακαλω απο αλλους φιλους που εχουν ενεργοποιηση το CABLETV?   :Thinking: 




> Για να δεις καλύτερες τιμές στο speedtest.net, δοκίμασε να βελτιώσεις τις ρυθμίσεις των windows με το tcpoptimizer! Είναι δωρεάν και μικρό εργαλείο, κατέβασε το και βάλε την ταχύτητά σου στις ρυθμίσεις του, πάτα optimized settings, κάνε restart και δοκίμασε να κάνεις πάλι ένα speedtest να δεις αν έχει διαφορά, που λογικά θα έχει!!


καλησπερα εχεις cabletv η αλλη συνδεση?   :Smile:

----------


## gefrag

Τελικά υπάρχει ελπίδα. Κάποιος φιλότιμος τεχνικός με πήρε τηλ. κατά τις 9 το βράδυ και προσπαθήσαμε να κάνουμε reset το router χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Μου είπε ότι θα μιλούσε με κάποιον άλλο που μπορεί να δει τους κόμβους και θα με ξανάπαιρνε τηλ. Όντως σε 10 λεπτά με πήρε, μου είπε να ξαναδοκιμάσω και όλα ήταν μια χαρά. Το μόνο που έκαναν ήταν να ξαναπεράσουν τις ρυθμίσεις για το λογαριασμό μου. Η ταλαιπωρία των δύο ημερών με απανωτά τηλεφωνήματα, σπάσιμο νεύρων κλπ. θα μπορούσε να είχε αποφευχθεί αν ο @$#%# τεχνικός έκανε στοιχειωδώς τη δουλειά του όταν ήρθε. Για την ιστορία σημειώνω ότι ο εν λόγω τεχνικός στο δελτίο επίσκεψης έγραψε "ΜΕΤΡΙΣΗ" και "ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΣΕΙ". Επισυνάπτω screenshot από το router.

----------


## vio

Επιτέλους διορθώθηκε  :One thumb up: 


For the records:

Εχω cable tv και ενώ ο router κλείδωνε στα 8Mbps τα downloads ακόμα και απο το ftp.ntua.gr έπαιζαν με όριο το 70Kb/sec. Το speedtest μου έδειχνε 1000Kbps Download με 100Κbps Upload... 

Πλέον και ύστερα απο αρκετές και διαφορου τύπου πιέσεις, ο router κλείδωσε στα 12Mbps και κατεβάζω απο ftp.ntua.gr με 1,2MBytes/sec   :Respekt: 

Ευχαριστώ καλή μου Vivodi  :Razz: 

(κόμβος Δάφνης)

----------


## lariser

Από την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη (31/05/2007) που ήρθε ο τεχνικός δεν έχω Internet και τηλεφωνία. Χθες το απόγευμα έλεγξα ξανά αν είχα τουλάχιστον internet και είδα ότι συνδέομαι με πολύ μικρές ταχύτητες (442kbps). Έχω βομβαρδίσει με e-mail και τηλέφωνα το τεχνικό τους τμήμα αλλά όλοι μου επαναλαμβάνουν ότι έχει δηλωθεί ως "ΒΛΑΒΗ" και ότι θα το δούνε το συντομότερο δυνατόν. Εντωμεταξύ, έχει περάσει μια εβδομάδα και το μόνο που ξέρουν είναι ότι έχει θόρυβο η γραμμή.

Δεν ξέρω τί άλλο να κάνω...

Σε περίπτωση που η γραμμή που παρέδωσε ο ΟΤΕ έχει πρόβλημα θορύβου, είναι υποχρεωμένος να την αλλάξει; Έχει τυπική δέσμευση χρόνου για να τη διορθώσει; Τί άλλο μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## glougr

από ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/


καλά είμαι ???

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Άψογος.  :Wink:

----------


## Nomas_wanderer

> gefrag αν είσαι άσχετος με το αντικείμενο μην ασχολείσαι. Βάλε ένα dial-up και άσε το dsl για αυτούς που ξέρουν κάποια βασικά.



Το απαράδεκτος είναι τιμητικός τίτλος για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση χρήστη. Αν δε θες να βοηθήσεις κανείς δε στο ζήτησε. Να φανταστώ οτι η έννοαι "sharing"  δε σου λέει κάτι ε;
Μάλλον εσύ θα έπρεπε να κάνεις αυτό που προτρέπεις τον φίλο να κάνει
 :Mad: 

ΥΓ: Με σύγχησες βραδιάτικα

----------


## Parrot

Παπαγαλος speaking now  :Razz: 

Εχω γινει full ενεργος απο 3/6 (Κυριακη) στο CableTV και εκλεισα ακριβως 2 μηνες σε αναμονη (3/4 υπογραψα στον κουριερ και ειχα προλαβει και την προσφορα των 34 Ευρω γιατι εκανα τηλεφωνικη αιτηση απο 29/3) και περιμενα να ρυθμισω τα παντα για να σας πω τις εντυπωσεις μου με την σειρα μου. Το Vood κλειδωσε στα 20Mbps down/1mbps up και πιανω μεσο ορο κατεβαζοντας προγραμματα (π.χ. απο NVidia) με 15-16mbps! Ο Τεχνικος μου ειπε οταν εκανε τις εργασιες στον κατανεμητη μου, οτι αν δεν ηταν τοσο αρχαιος (ειναι παλια η πολυκατοικια μου) θα επιανα ακομα μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες και αν θελω να αποταθω στον ΟΤΕ για να αλλαξει τον κατανεμητη, επειδη αυτο το πραμα εμπιπτει στην αρμοδιοτητα του (ναι καλα, σωθηκαμε, σιγα μην τρεξει ο ΟΤΕ για κατι τετοια, τσκ τσκ)!  :Whistle: 

Οποτε απο ιντερνετ ειμαι (μεχρι στιγμης παντα) απολυτα ευχαριστημενος, εχω ρυθμισει το Vood για το θεμα port forwarding οπως επιθυμουσα, τρεχουν αψογα τα παντα (emule, torrents, msn messenger, mIRC, κτλ ...) σε φοβερες ταχυτητες και χωρις κανενα disconnect (εκτος απο μια φορα που εκοψε η ασυρματη συνδεση και εκανα ξανα connect). Επισης το PES6 που παιζω online, πεταει κυριολεκτικα και οταν κανω host, ολοι οι συμπαικτες μου δεν εχουν κανενα lag  :One thumb up:  

Το τηλεφωνο τωρα, ειναι παραπανω απο καλο, ειναι σχεδον αριστο, δεν περιμενα τετοια καλη ποιοτητα ηχου! Ακουω καμπανα ολους, με ακουν το ιδιο, καμια διακοπη δεν εχω, κανενα παρασιτο ... Μονο 1-2 φιλοι μου, μου ειπαν οτι οταν μου μιλουν, ακουν ενα ελαφρυ echo της φωνης τους. Το ειπα στη Βιβο και μου ειπαν οτι λυνεται απο το κεντρο τους και θα μου το φτιαξουν συντομα! Το μονο παραπονο μου ειναι ο τηλεφωνητης που βγαινει μια αντρογυναικα και μιλαει αγγλικα λες και παιρνει ορμονες για αρση βαρων  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  Αληθεια ελληνικα δεν μπορω να διαλεξω? Δεν ακουσα καμια επιλογη για Ελληνικα.

IPTV δεν δοκιμασα ακομα να δω τι γινεται! Εχω ψωνισει και ενα 15μετρο καλωδιο Ethernet για να συνδεθει το Vood με το μηχανακι κατω απο την τηλεοραση, αλλα ακομα δεν αξιωθηκα να το δουλεψω. Ο λογος ειναι οτι καλα καλα δεν βλεπω TV, η IPTV με μαρανε  :Laughing: 

Τελος, να αναφερω πως προσπαθησα να δουλεψει και το εσωτερικο modem/fax που εχω για να στελνω fax σε καναν αρχαιο που το κανει χρηση, αλλα ΔΕΝ τα καταφερα! Ανοιγει η γραμμη και μετα ησυχια ... δεν στελνει τιποτα ...  :Thinking: 

Αυτα ειχε να πει ο παπαγαλος σας μεχρι στιγμης. Συμπερασμα? Μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος και δεν εχω συναντησει προβληματα. Ελπιζω να συνεχιστει η ιδια κατασταση και να μην μου τυχουν στο μελλον τιποτα εξωγηινα προβληματα και τραβω τα πουπουλα μου  :Cool:

----------


## A_gamer

> Παπαγαλος speaking now 
> 
>  Ο Τεχνικος μου ειπε οταν εκανε τις εργασιες στον κατανεμητη μου, οτι αν δεν ηταν τοσο αρχαιος (ειναι παλια η πολυκατοικια μου) θα επιανα ακομα μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες και αν θελω να αποταθω στον ΟΤΕ για να αλλαξει τον κατανεμητη, επειδη αυτο το πραμα εμπιπτει στην αρμοδιοτητα του (ναι καλα, σωθηκαμε, σιγα μην τρεξει ο ΟΤΕ για κατι τετοια, τσκ τσκ)!


Όχι, δεν είναι αρμοδιότητα του ΟΤΕ ο κατανεμητής του σπιτιού/πολυκατοικίας σου, αλλά του ιδιοκτήτη/διαχειριστή· βρες ηλεκτρολόγο (που να έχει κάποια εμπειρία σε αυτά τα θέματα) και βαλ' τον να αντικαταστήσει τα καλώδια από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμά σου και όσα έχει μέσα το διαμ. με εξωτερικά (αντί για τα υπάρχοντα εντοιχισμένα) ίσως και να αλλάξει τον ίδιο τον κατανεμητή (όλα αυτά με την άδεια του διαχειριστή, φυσικά).
Αν εννοείς τον κατανεμητή της γειτονιάς ολόκληρης (KΑΦΑΟ), τότε είχε δίκιο ο τεχνικός.
Υ.Γ.Πέρνα και από εδώ για να πεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου. Τι είναι τα dB...

----------


## pan.nl

Για 2-3 Mbits παραπάνω σκέψου αν αξίζει να μπείς σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, Parrot. Άντε, τυχερέ, βρίσκεσαι πολύ κοντά στον κόμβο απ'ότι φαίνεται.

----------


## Dimitris013

Parrot, ρίξε και κανένα screenshot με τις ταχύτητές σου, γιατί αλλιώς πως είναι δυνατόν να πιστέψεις έναν παπαγάλο????????  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε (επιτέλους) και η τηλεόραση. Καλούτσικη εικόνα, όπως ήταν και στο πιλοτικό.   Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω ταυτόχρονα. Όταν έβλεπα τηλεόραση η ταχύτητα έπεφτε κατά 200 kb/sec περίπου. Άρα το συμπεραίνω πως το bandwidth είναι αξιοποιήσιμο. Η εικόνα δεν επηρεαζόταν όταν κατέβαζα. Δήλωσα και βλάβη λόγω θορύβου και είπαν πως θα κάνουν "καθαρισμό γραμμής", αλλά δε νομίζω να γίνει κάτι...Δεν πειράζει, καλά και τα 9 Mbits!

----------


## sxoliastes

> Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε (επιτέλους) και η τηλεόραση. Καλούτσικη εικόνα, όπως ήταν και στο πιλοτικό.   Δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω ταυτόχρονα. Όταν έβλεπα τηλεόραση η ταχύτητα έπεφτε κατά 200 kb/sec περίπου. Άρα το συμπεραίνω πως το bandwidth είναι αξιοποιήσιμο. Η εικόνα δεν επηρεαζόταν όταν κατέβαζα. Δήλωσα και βλάβη λόγω θορύβου και είπαν πως θα κάνουν "καθαρισμό γραμμής", αλλά δε νομίζω να γίνει κάτι...Δεν πειράζει, καλά και τα 9 Mbits!


Εάν νοικιάσεις μία ταινία "πρώτης προβολής" θα δεις βελτίωση στην ποιότητα της εικόνας.
Η ταχύτητα στο Internet δε μεταβάλλεται όταν βλέπεις τηλεόραση - κατέβασε ένα αρχείο από το ftp.ntua.gr βλέποντας ταυτόχρονα ένα τηλεοπτικό κανάλι ή μια ταινία.

----------


## pan.nl

> Εάν νοικιάσεις μία ταινία "πρώτης προβολής" θα δεις βελτίωση στην ποιότητα της εικόνας.
> Η ταχύτητα στο Internet δε μεταβάλλεται όταν βλέπεις τηλεόραση - κατέβασε ένα αρχείο από το ftp.ntua.gr βλέποντας ταυτόχρονα ένα τηλεοπτικό κανάλι ή μια ταινία.


Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα. Κατέβαζα από ftp.ntua.gr με 950. Μόλις άρχισε να παίζει ένα κανάλι έπεσε η ταχύτητα στα 750, μόλις μπήκα στο μενού σταματώντας την προβολή πάλι ανέβηκε στα 950. Άρα το bandwidth της τηλεόρασης είναι "ξεκλείδωτο". Μεταξύ μας, με συμφέρει γιατί το router κλειδώνει χαμηλά, οπότε μπορώ να εκμεταλλεύομαι την ταχύτητα όταν δε βλέπω τηλεόραση. Ακόμα και όταν κατέβαζα, όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, η τηλεόραση δεν επηρεαζόταν (καλό QoS υποθέτω).

----------


## Dimitris013

Λογικό μου ακούγεται να εφαρμόζεται διαφορετικό Qos σε πελάτες που συνδέονται σε χαμηλά (για cableTV δεδομένα) bitrate. Μάλλον σου το έχουν αφήσει ξεκλείδωτο για να μπορείς να πιάνεις και τα 9mbps της γραμμής σου όταν δεν χρησιμοποιείς τηλεόραση..

----------


## akaloith

παιδια καλησπερα. Παρακολουθουσα καποτε αυτο το τοπικ ανελειπως.
Ειχα κανει αιτηση φεβρουσαριο και ως το μαιο δεν ειχαν στειλει την αιτηση μου στον οτε.
οποτε και εκανα ακυρωση.
Εχει αλλαξει κατι απο τοτε? Ενεργοποιουν με ικανοποιητικο ρυθμο η ακομα τα ιδια?
Ετσι να δω αν εκανα σωστη επιλογη γιατι αναμφισβητητα η προσφορα των 33 ευρω ηταν πολυ καλη αλλα δεν αντεχα αλλο.

----------


## Djore

@ aklaoith Το μόνο βασικό πρόβλημα είναι ο μέσος χρόνος ενεργοποίησης 2-3,5 μήνες που είναι μεγάλο διάστημα (με κάποιες αποκλήσεις και πάνω και κάτω) αν και νομίζω πως αρχισε και ομαλοποιήται η κατάσταση ... Βασικά ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα δεν παρουσιάστηκαν και με 2 σελίδες προβλήματα μετά απο τόσο καιρο και με αρκετούς πλέον ενεργοποιημένους νομίζω είναι κάτι το θετικό ... άλλες εντυπώσεις δεν έχω να πω ... περισσότερα την τεταρτη αν όλα παν καλά που θα με ενεργοποιήσουν ... Αν αξίζει να περιμένει κανείς είναι κάτι το υποκειμενικό που εξαρτάτε απο τις ανάγκες και την υπομονή του καθε ενός μας ... Σωστή επιλογή δεν υπάρχει ... ανάλογα με το την εποχή και τις συνθήκες κάνεις και την επιλογή σου  .... Το ζίστο φάνταζε το δεκεμβρή καλύτερη επιλογή και 3 μήνες μετά η χειρότερη ... είναι η περίοδος τέτοια ... Σε κανένα 3μηνο ελπίζω να έχει ηρεμίσει η κατάσταση για όλους τους παροχούς ...

----------


## Geotzourmi

Dimitris013 να σε ρωτήσω...πότε έκανες εσύ αίτηση για cable tv γιατί βλέπω είσαι στους αμπελοκήπους και ενεργοποιημένος από ότι καταλαβαίνω... Ήσουν full llu και πριν το cable tv?

----------


## Dimitris013

> Dimitris013 να σε ρωτήσω...πότε έκανες εσύ αίτηση για cable tv γιατί βλέπω είσαι στους αμπελοκήπους και ενεργοποιημένος από ότι καταλαβαίνω... Ήσουν full llu και πριν το cable tv?


Ήμουν πριν σε full LLU, αίτηση 13 Μαρτίου, ενεργοποίηση 30 Μαίου, παρέα με πολλούς άλλους ακόμα που ενεργοποιήθηκαν εκείνη την ημέρα!! :Smile:

----------


## insane45

> Για 2-3 Mbits παραπάνω σκέψου αν αξίζει να μπείς σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, Parrot. Άντε, τυχερέ, βρίσκεσαι πολύ κοντά στον κόμβο απ'ότι φαίνεται.


Αφού το παιδί λέει οτι κλείδωσε το vood στα 20Mbps.. Τι 2-3 mbps παραπάνω να πάρει??? 20 δεν δίνουν? όχι 24....

----------


## pan.nl

> Αφού το παιδί λέει οτι κλείδωσε το vood στα 20Mbps.. Τι 2-3 mbps παραπάνω να πάρει??? 20 δεν δίνουν? όχι 24....


Στη διαφήμιση λέει "*internet* εως 20 Mbits", υποθέτω πως δε συμπεριλαμβάνει το bandwidth για την τηλεόραση, άρα αυτομάτως πάμε στα 23-24. Τώρα που "κλειδώνει" στα 20 (συνολικά), έχει διαθέσιμα 16-17 Mbits καθαρά για το internet από τα 20 που θα είχε σε ιδανική περίπτωση, σωστά? Τα υπόλοιπα δεσμεύονται για την τηλεόραση.

----------


## Dimitris013

internet ως 20mbps είναι και τηλεόραση και όλα μαζί. Δεν υπάρχει να κλειδώσει στα 24..

----------


## pan.nl

Εν τω μεταξύ πριν λίγο ανακάλυψα πως ούτε το bandwidth (μόνο στο download όμως) για τα τηλέφωνα είναι κλειδωμένο (με την παραπάνω μέθοδο). Με ανησυχεί λίγο αυτό, αν και δεν έχουν δημιουργηθεί προβλήματα μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## insane45

εγώ αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι το router θα κλειδώσει μέχρι τα 20Mbps, όχι παραπάνω. Απ΄αυτά κάθε φορά αφαιρούνται όσα πάνε για τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση, δλδ απ' ότι υπολογίζω γύρω στα 4-4,5 Mbps.
Εγώ κλειδώνω στα 20474Kbps (19,99Mbps δλδ). Παραπάνω πιστεύω οτι δεν σε αφήνουν αυτοί να κλειδώσεις, δλδ με απλά λόγια στο σύνολο της υπηρεσίας (internet, τηλέφωνο, τηλεόραση) δεν αξιοποιείται πλήρως το διαθέσιμο bandwidth της adsl2+.




> Εν τω μεταξύ πριν λίγο ανακάλυψα πως ούτε το bandwidth (μόνο στο download όμως) για τα τηλέφωνα είναι κλειδωμένο (με την παραπάνω μέθοδο). Με ανησυχεί λίγο αυτό, αν και δεν έχουν δημιουργηθεί προβλήματα μέχρι τώρα.


Με μια απλή δοκιμή που έκανα, δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι τέτοιο. Έβαλα από ntua να  κατεβάζει κάτι και κατέβαζε με 1600-1700ΚB/sec. Μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα από αυτή προσωπικά στην δική μου σύνδεση δεν έχω δει. Καθώς κατέβαζε, πήρα ένα τηλέφωνο και δεν παρατήρησα καμία σημαντική διακύμανση στην ταχύτητα του download. Βέβαια που να προσέξεις τα 192Kbps μπροστά στα 15Μbps που κατέβαζε, αλλά τέλος πάντων. Το θέμα είναι οτί ακόμα και όταν κατέβαζε η επικοινωνία δεν παρουσίαζε κανένα πρόβλημα, και αυτό είναι που με νοιάζει εμένα...

----------


## Djore

ίσως αναλογα με την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης να εφαρμόζει διαφορετικό Qos για τον καθένα αν και δεν πιστεύω να έκανε κάτι τέτοιο η vivodi ...

----------


## jara

Συνδεθηκα και εγω την τεταρτη.
Τηλεφωνο ΟΚ
ΤV ΟΚ
Νετ χαμηλοτερα απ'οτι περιμενα!
Πριν ερθει ο τεχνικος το usrobotics εδειχνε attainable rate 20000!
ο τεχνικος μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι αρκετο και για να μην "φλαπαρει" μου το κατεβασαν στα 12!!!
Του λεω γιατι οχι λιγο ποιο πανω κ μου λεει μαλλον το μηχανημα τους παει απο 20 στα 12...
Ηθελα παραπανω!!!
Λετε να μπορω να ζητησω να με ανεβασουν?
Παντος κατεβαζω μαξ με 1,25ΜΒ/δευτ.
Αν θελετε να κανω καποιο τεστ πειτε μου!!!
Α,μουφα το βοοοντ!χανει ρυθμισεις τακτικα...

----------


## aris60

> Συνδεθηκα και εγω την τεταρτη.
> Τηλεφωνο ΟΚ
> ΤV ΟΚ
> Νετ χαμηλοτερα απ'οτι περιμενα!
> Πριν ερθει ο τεχνικος το usrobotics εδειχνε attainable rate 20000!
> ο τεχνικος μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι αρκετο και για να μην "φλαπαρει" μου το κατεβασαν στα 12!!!
> Του λεω γιατι οχι λιγο ποιο πανω κ μου λεει μαλλον το μηχανημα τους παει απο 20 στα 12...
> Ηθελα παραπανω!!!
> Λετε να μπορω να ζητησω να με ανεβασουν?
> ...


καλησπερα σε πιον βρονχο εισαι ?

----------


## aris60

> Ήμουν πριν σε full LLU, αίτηση 13 Μαρτίου, ενεργοποίηση 30 Μαίου, παρέα με πολλούς άλλους ακόμα που ενεργοποιήθηκαν εκείνη την ημέρα!!


Καλησπερα το up ειναι 1mbps?

----------


## ariadgr

> Στη διαφήμιση λέει "*internet* εως 20 Mbits", υποθέτω πως δε συμπεριλαμβάνει το bandwidth για την τηλεόραση, άρα αυτομάτως πάμε στα 23-24. Τώρα που "κλειδώνει" στα 20 (συνολικά), έχει διαθέσιμα 16-17 Mbits καθαρά για το internet από τα 20 που θα είχε σε ιδανική περίπτωση, σωστά? Τα υπόλοιπα δεσμεύονται για την τηλεόραση.





> internet ως 20mbps *είναι και τηλεόραση και όλα μαζί*. Δεν υπάρχει να κλειδώσει στα 24..


Σύμφωνα με τη Vivodi ισχύει αυτό που ανέφερε ο _Panayotis_Ath_:
Εαν η γραμμή σου το σηκώνει, *internet* εως 20 Mbits και TV/τηλεφωνία ξεχωριστά (επιπλέον bandwidth).

----------


## Catchphrase

Τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν η γραμμή "ΔΕΝ σηκώνει". Το ρωτάω αφού έτσι μου είπαν εμένα.

----------


## aris60

> Τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν η γραμμή "ΔΕΝ σηκώνει". Το ρωτάω αφού έτσι μου είπαν εμένα.


Tι δεν σηκωνει?

----------


## pan.nl

> Τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει αν η γραμμή "ΔΕΝ σηκώνει". Το ρωτάω αφού έτσι μου είπαν εμένα.


Εαν είναι λόγω απόστασης, δε νομίζω πως μπορεί να γίνει κάτι, αφού η τεχνολογία ADSL2+ επηρεάζεται καταλυτικά από την απόσταση. Εαν έχεις μικρό attenuation αλλά λόγω θορύβου η γραμμή "χάνει" σε bandwidth, όπως στη δική μου περίπτωση, μπορεί με καθαρισμό ή αντικατάσταση γραμμής (ναι...καλά, σιγά μη το κάνουν) να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## insane45

Εγώ πιστεύω οτι όταν λένε 20, εννοούν όλο το πακέτο μαζί. Δλδ, όλοι αυτοί που έχουμε τόσο μικρό attenuation (εγώ έχω ds attenuation 13db), γιατί συγχρινίζουμε max στα 20? Έστω και στατιστικά, δεν υπάρχει κανένας που να φτάσει πάνω από 20???

----------


## insane45

επίσης, με βάση το διάγραμμα στην σελίδα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205 για το δικό μου αttenuation (13db), θα πρεπε να κλειδώσω στα 22-23ΜBps. Καλά θα μου πείτε τώρα, για 2Mbps κάνεις έτσι? 
Απλά πιστεύω οτι η vivodi δίνει 20Mbps total....

----------


## jara

> καλησπερα σε πιον βρονχο εισαι ?


Π.Ψυχικο
Ναι το upload ειναι 1024 σε μενα.

----------


## Nightfall25

απο 20 Μαρτίου έκανα αίτηση στη vivo ρε παιδια... 
εμψυχώστε με λιγο πότε λέτε να σθνδεθώ  :Smile: )) γιατι δεν αντέχω άλλο να πληρώνω 3 λογαριασμους #ΟΤΕ(πάγιο), 
#Ιντερνετ 
#Σταθερο
και είμαι μόλις 300 μέτρα απο τον κόμβο τις VIVO εδω στα ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ!!!
Αγανάκτησα μια μέρα... και πήγα με τα πόδια να δω πόσο κοντά είναι...!!!

Κανα 2 μήνες θα περιμένω ακόμα?
Αντε καλορίζικη σε οσους συνδέθηκαν!!!

----------


## aris60

> απο 20 Μαρτίου έκανα αίτηση στη vivo ρε παιδια... 
> εμψυχώστε με λιγο πότε λέτε να σθνδεθώ )) γιατι δεν αντέχω άλλο να πληρώνω 3 λογαριασμους #ΟΤΕ(πάγιο), 
> #Ιντερνετ 
> #Σταθερο
> και είμαι μόλις 300 μέτρα απο τον κόμβο τις VIVO εδω στα ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ!!!
> Αγανάκτησα μια μέρα... και πήγα με τα πόδια να δω πόσο κοντά είναι...!!!
> 
> Κανα 2 μήνες θα περιμένω ακόμα?
> Αντε καλορίζικη σε οσους συνδέθηκαν!!!


Καλησπερα νεε φιλε ειμαι και εγω στην βιβοντι , ειναι καλη σε ολα της αλλα, θελει υπομονη μεχρι να συνδεθης περασε ενα φαχ στο 211 7503 801 θα σε απαντησουν μην δοκιμαζης στα τηλεφωνα ειναι δυσκολα τα πραματα εκει.   :Smile:

----------


## tiposdim

Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Για Κερατσίνι υπάρχει κανένα νέο παιδιά. Συνδέθηκε κανείς. Κοντεύω 4 μήνες και ακόμα άγνωστο...

----------


## aris60

> Καλησπέρα κι από μένα. Για Κερατσίνι υπάρχει κανένα νέο παιδιά. Συνδέθηκε κανείς. Κοντεύω 4 μήνες και ακόμα άγνωστο...


Καλησπερα για cabletv εισαι και εσυ?  :Smile:

----------


## gkandir

Nightfall25 και tiposdim, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω έχουν αρχίσει ενεργοποιήσεις κανονικά. Απλά έχει μαζευτεί πολύς κόσμος και γίνεται χαμός. Πιέστε λίγο τηλεφωνικά και με κάνα fax για να προωθηθείτε λίγο πιο γρήγορα...  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Nightfall25 και tiposdim, απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω έχουν αρχίσει ενεργοποιήσεις κανονικά. Απλά έχει μαζευτεί πολύς κόσμος και γίνεται χαμός. Πιέστε λίγο τηλεφωνικά και με κάνα fax για να προωθηθείτε λίγο πιο γρήγορα...


Εντελως ξαφνικα, οταν η Forthnet εδωσε 24/1 με 40 Ευρω (μη μου πει κανεις για τη τιβι!!) αρχισαν οι ενεργοποιησεις στη βιβοντι!!  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## aris60

> Π.Ψυχικο
> Ναι το upload ειναι 1024 σε μενα.


Καλημερα cabletv εχεις βλεπω αλλα το dawn...... σου ποσο ειναι αυτο που γραφεις στο προφιλ σου?

----------


## gkandir

> Εντελως ξαφνικα, οταν η Forthnet εδωσε 24/1 με 40 Ευρω (μη μου πει κανεις για τη τιβι!!) αρχισαν οι ενεργοποιησεις στη βιβοντι!!


Δεν έδωσε ακόμα, φίλε Mel Gibson. Δες την υπογραφή του NoName...

----------


## A_gamer

> Εντελως ξαφνικα, οταν η Forthnet εδωσε 24/1 με 40 Ευρω (μη μου πει κανεις για τη τιβι!!) αρχισαν οι ενεργοποιησεις στη βιβοντι!!


Για την ακρίβεια *ανακοίνωσε* τα 24. Αλλά πώς έτυχε άραγε... :ROFL:  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  :Whistle: 

 :Thumbs up:   :Respekt: Ανταγωνισμός!

----------


## lewton

> Εντελως ξαφνικα, οταν η Forthnet εδωσε 24/1 με 40 Ευρω (μη μου πει κανεις για τη τιβι!!) αρχισαν οι ενεργοποιησεις στη βιβοντι!!


Ε, αποφάσισε ότι ήρθε η ώρα να σταματήσει να μας τα τρώει από τα MaXx2 και MaXx4.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Δεν έδωσε ακόμα, φίλε Mel Gibson. Δες την υπογραφή του NoName...


Σε εχει επιρεασει η βιβοντι, οι υπολοιπες εταιριες οταν ανακοινονουν κατι το κανουν  :Wink:

----------


## sxoliastes

> Εντελως ξαφνικα, οταν η Forthnet εδωσε 24/1 με 40 Ευρω (μη μου πει κανεις για τη τιβι!!) αρχισαν οι ενεργοποιησεις στη βιβοντι!!


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105494

----------


## ssonic

Καλώστον!  :Parrot: 

Αλήθεια ο ΟΤΕ φταίει και για την αναμονή για μήνες επί μηνών ατόμων που έχουν ήδη Full LLU;  :Whistle: 

Μια δικαιολογία εκ των έσω και γι' αυτό παρακαλούμε  :Laughing:

----------


## StavroST

Eγω εχω κανει αιτηση απο 5/3 για cable TV, πηρα σημερα τον ΟΤΕ πριν τους παρω για να μαθω πως παει η αιτηση μου απο την δικη τους πλευρα για την μεταφορά της γραμμής.
Δεν ηθελαν να με eνημερωσουν, λένε οτι ειναι δουλειά του νέου παροχού... επεσε ενα σχετικό ξεφωνημα, οτι εγω τοyw εχω εξουσιοδοτησει να κανουν την μεταφορά αλλα δεν εχω εγω ο ιδιος το δικαίομα να μαθω απευθείας αν αυτος που εχω εξουσιοδοτησει εχει πράξει ως αναμενόταν?!!!!!

Με τα πολλα μου λέει το εξης.... οτι δεν βλέπει κάποιο αιτημα σε εκρεμοτητα για μεταφορά και πέφτω απο τα συνεφα.... 
Πηρα καπακι Vivodi, τις λυπάμαι και τις κακομοίρες στα τηλέφωνα... τι φταινε αυτές να τα ακούνε κιόλας, και της λέω το και το... οταν εκανα αιτηση με χαρα μου ανακοινωσατε 35 μερες περίπου ενεργοποίηση, οταν σας ξαναπηρα στης 40 μου ειπατε στους 2 μηνες... και επισης δεν γνωρίζατε ομως ποτε ακριβως θα ενεργοποιηθω... απο μερα σε μερα ειπε η τοτε κοπέλα, σημερα 3 μηνες και 11 μερες μετα σας περνω τηλέφωνο και δεν υπάρχει καμία απαντηση σε τιποτα!!!! Πηρα και το ΟΤΕ και μου είπε οτι δεν εχουν καν στα χέρια τους αιτηση για μεταφορά του νούμερου!!!!!!!!!!  Δηλ τι να πω δεν ξέρω....
Η κακομοίρα δεν ηξερε να πεί ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, ουτε αν ο ΟΤΕ λέει παπαριές, ΟΥΤΕ πότε και αν εγινε αιτηση στον ΟΤΕ ουτε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!!

Ενα μεγαλο μπουρδέλο μου μοιάζει η VIVODI αυτην την στιγμη... 

Της ζητησα το νούμερο του φαξ για να στείλω αιτηση αναστολής της αίτησής μου, ασε που εχω δει στο σαιτ τους οτι εχουν βάλει και χρέωση για την διακοπή συμβολάιου πρό ενεργοποίησησης!!!!!

Αν ειναι δυνατόν!!!!!

Μεχρι που σκεφτομαι να στησω μια εταιρεία τηλεφωνίας, να πουλάω συμβόλαια και να καθομαι σπιτι μου... σε 2-3 μηνες οι απελπισμένοι να πέρνουν τηλεφωνο για ακυρωσεις και εγω να τσιμπάω 20αρικα... 1000-2000 ατομα να την πατησουν (που θα την πατήσουν) θα εχω βγάλει ενα καλο "μεροκάματο"


Στελνω το φαξάκι σε λιγο και βλέπουμε.

Η Forthnet τι λέει ρε παιδια... ειναι κανείς νεοσμυρνιωτης που να εχει εμπειρία επί του θέματος, χρόνος ενεργοποίσης κλπ? 
Vivodi κανείς N.Σμύρνη έχει ενεργοποιηθέι?
ΝetOne?
On?

----------


## jara

> Καλημερα cabletv εχεις βλεπω αλλα το dawn...... σου ποσο ειναι αυτο που γραφεις στο προφιλ σου?


καλημερα! στο προφιλ εχει πρωτα upload και μετα το download.καλημερα!

----------


## gkandir

> Σε εχει επιρεασει η βιβοντι, οι υπολοιπες εταιριες οταν ανακοινονουν κατι το κανουν


Σιγά μην παίρνω και ψυχοφάρμακα.  :ROFL: 

Εγώ λέω ότι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί η υπηρεσία από τη Forthnet (Δες την υπογραφή του NoName).

----------


## jara

> Πριν ερθει ο τεχνικος το usrobotics εδειχνε attainable rate 20000!
> ο τεχνικος μου ειπε πως δεν ειναι αρκετο και για να μην "φλαπαρει" μου το κατεβασαν στα 12!!!
> Του λεω γιατι οχι λιγο ποιο πανω κ μου λεει μαλλον το μηχανημα τους παει απο 20 στα 12...
> Ηθελα παραπανω!!!
>  Λετε να μπορω να ζητησω να με ανεβασουν?


 :What..?:

----------


## BoGe

> Εντελως ξαφνικα, οταν η Forthnet εδωσε 24/1 με 40 Ευρω (μη μου πει κανεις για τη τιβι!!) αρχισαν οι ενεργοποιησεις στη βιβοντι!!


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=639

----------


## A_gamer

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=639


Είναι πολύ πιθανό να τον πληροφόρησαν λάθος. Μη μου πεις πως δεν τους έχεις ικανούς... :Whistle:

----------


## BoGe

> Είναι πολύ πιθανό να τον πληροφόρησαν λάθος. Μη μου πεις πως δεν τους έχεις ικανούς...


3 τηλέφωνα έχω κάνει, και ειδικά στο τελευταίο ήταν σύγουρρη η κοπέλα.
Ένας υπάλληλος να κάνει λάθος εντάξει.
Αλλά εδώ όσοι τηλεφωνάνε παίρνουν την ίδια απάντηση, δεν μπορεί να κάνουν όλοι λάθος.

----------


## akilleas

Λοιπον βασικα καλησπερα. Ειμαι νεος μελος στο φορουμ και θελω να πω και εγω την δικη αποψη και εμπειρια οσον αφορα τη Vivodi. Ειχα κανει αιτηση στις *27 Μαρτιου 2007* και ενεργοποιηθηκα την *1 Ιουνιου 2007*. Δυο μηνες σχεδον και εδω και δυο βδομαδες που ειμαι συνδεδεμενος ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος. Κατεβάζω σχεδον με 1.7mb/s απο τορρεντ που μπορουν να δωσουν τετοιο download και 1800+ απο ntua. Το upload μου δε ειναι καπου περιπου στο 60-70. Πιστευω οτι ειναι καλα....Σας παραθετω και απο κατω μια εικονα απο το Vood μου να μου πειτε εαν ειναι ολα καλα ή οχι. Εαν πρεπει να κανω καθαρισμο γραμμης που καπου εχω ακουσει ή οτιδηποτε, καποιοι που εισται πιο ειδικοι. . Παντως το *ξαναλέω* ειμαι απολυτα *ευχαριστημενος*
Αααα!!! Και κατι βασικο που ξεχασα. Ειμαι στον κομβο Καραμεικου??? Στο Θησειο

----------


## manias69

*Παράθεση: Αρχικό μήνυμα από akilleas * 
 . Παντως το ξαναλέω ειμαι απολυτα *ευχαριστημενος*


Τετοια ν ακουμε να παιρνουμε κουραγιο κι εμεις οι αναμενοντες...
ΑΑΑΑΑΑ....καλως σας βρηκα.... :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

> 3 τηλέφωνα έχω κάνει, και ειδικά στο τελευταίο ήταν σύγουρρη η κοπέλα.
> Ένας υπάλληλος να κάνει λάθος εντάξει.
> Αλλά εδώ όσοι τηλεφωνάνε παίρνουν την ίδια απάντηση, δεν μπορεί να κάνουν όλοι λάθος.


Εγω παντως ειμαι βεβαιος πως κανανε λαθος, και αυτο γιατι μιλαμε για τις πωλησεις της Forthnet  :Thumb down:

----------


## Sei

Χθες με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο τη vivodi και μου ειπαν οτι οι εργασιες στον κομβο της καλλιθεας εχουν ολοκληρωθει και μεχρι τελη ιουνιου θα ενεργοποιηθω, (ρωτησα για συγκεκριμενη ημερομηνια και δεν μπορουσε να μου απαντησει). Περιμενω πανω απο 3 μηνες απο 6/3, η υπομονη εχει και τα ορια της, αντε να δουμε ποσο ακομα...


( edit: Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι εγραφα στο thread αιτησεις για cabletv , sory αγουροξυπνημενος)

----------


## aris60

> Λοιπον βασικα καλησπερα. Ειμαι νεος μελος στο φορουμ και θελω να πω και εγω την δικη αποψη και εμπειρια οσον αφορα τη Vivodi. Ειχα κανει αιτηση στις *27 Μαρτιου 2007* και ενεργοποιηθηκα την *1 Ιουνιου 2007*. Δυο μηνες σχεδον και εδω και δυο βδομαδες που ειμαι συνδεδεμενος ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος. Κατεβάζω σχεδον με 1.7mb/s απο τορρεντ που μπορουν να δωσουν τετοιο download και 1800+ απο ntua. Το upload μου δε ειναι καπου περιπου στο 60-70. Πιστευω οτι ειναι καλα....Σας παραθετω και απο κατω μια εικονα απο το Vood μου να μου πειτε εαν ειναι ολα καλα ή οχι. Εαν πρεπει να κανω καθαρισμο γραμμης που καπου εχω ακουσει ή οτιδηποτε, καποιοι που εισται πιο ειδικοι. . Παντως το *ξαναλέω* ειμαι απολυτα *ευχαριστημενος*
> Αααα!!! Και κατι βασικο που ξεχασα. Ειμαι στον κομβο Καραμεικου??? Στο Θησειο


Καλημερα εισαι τυχερος εγω ακομη περιμενω,καλοριζικη  :Smile:

----------


## aris60

> καλημερα! στο προφιλ εχει πρωτα upload και μετα το download.καλημερα!


Καλημερα εχω καταλαβη αλλα το 12 λιγο για cabletv μηπως ειναι λαθος?  :Smile:

----------


## jara

> Καλημερα εχω καταλαβη αλλα το 12 λιγο για cabletv μηπως ειναι λαθος?


Ναι αυτο λεω κ εγω!
Μπορω να ζητησω να με ανεβασουν?

----------


## pan.nl

> Ναι αυτο λεω κ εγω!
> Μπορω να ζητησω να με ανεβασουν?


Άν δεν αντέχει παραπάνω η γραμμή σου λόγω απόστασης (ή θορύβου) δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.

----------


## A_gamer

> Άν δεν αντέχει παραπάνω η γραμμή σου λόγω απόστασης (ή θορύβου) δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.


Θα δούμε αν αντέχει. Να ρωτήσει εδώ για το θόρυβο.

----------


## jara

> Θα δούμε αν αντέχει. Να ρωτήσει εδώ για το θόρυβο.


Μολις το εκανα.



Εχω το εξής προβλημα:  κατεβαζω και  ανεβαζω με utorrent και μετα απο μερικες ωρες  χανονται ολες οι σωνδεσεις και  το ιντερνετ υπολειτουργει. Μπαινω στην σελιδα του ρουτερ και ξεκωλαει. Τι γινεται δεν αντεχει τις συνδεσεις?Τοσο μαπα ειναι?Χρησιμοποιω upnp(γιατι με βολευει!).
ΜΕ το usrobotics μου δεν ειχα τετοια προβληματα....

----------


## Dimitris013

Προτείνω όλοι όσοι έχουν CableTV και παρακολουθούν το θέμα να κάνουν μερικά speedtest της forthnet και να παραθέσουν εδώ το καλύτερό τους αποτέλεσμα, μαζί με τις τιμές που έχει κλειδώσει το up/down. Αύριο το πρωι θα ανεβάσω το δικό μου.

----------


## Dimitris013

Up *1022*/Down *20474*
**********Forthnet Speedtest************************
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . *537.39Kb/s*
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . *13.85Mb/s*
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

----------


## Hetfield

Η Vivodi εκανε νεα προσφορα στο cabletv. Το πηγε στα 45€ για 12 μηνες.
Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχει τον ανικτυπο που περιμενουνε, καθως η Forthnet δινει 2play 24mbps με 39.99€ το μηνα.

----------


## zachos

Tv βλεπει κανεις να μας πει εντυπωσεις;

----------


## jara

> Tv βλεπει κανεις να μας πει εντυπωσεις;


Ειναι οκ.λιγα καναλια αλλα καλη ποιοτητα.Προσωπικα γουσταρω τα discovery και το al jazeera.

----------


## jara

> Εχω το εξής προβλημα:  κατεβαζω και  ανεβαζω με utorrent και μετα απο μερικες ωρες  χανονται ολες οι σωνδεσεις και  το ιντερνετ υπολειτουργει. Μπαινω στην σελιδα του ρουτερ και ξεκωλαει. Τι γινεται δεν αντεχει τις συνδεσεις?Τοσο μαπα ειναι?Χρησιμοποιω upnp(γιατι με βολευει!).
> ΜΕ το usrobotics μου δεν ειχα τετοια προβληματα....


Εχει κανεις κατι παρομοιο? :Thinking:

----------


## zachos

Αν θελεις μπορεις να μας πεις λιγο πιο αναλυτικα, τι καναλια πιανει τωρα, τι εχουνε πει οτι θα βαλουνε στο μελλον, αν λειτουργει η ενοικιαση ταινιων και αν ναι ποσες ταινιες εχει, συγνωμη αν σε φορτωνω.

----------


## jara

> Αν θελεις μπορεις να μας πεις λιγο πιο αναλυτικα, τι καναλια πιανει τωρα, τι εχουνε πει οτι θα βαλουνε στο μελλον, αν λειτουργει η ενοικιαση ταινιων και αν ναι ποσες ταινιες εχει, συγνωμη αν σε φορτωνω.


Εχουν αναφερθει ξανα σε παλαιοτερα ποστ.ψαξε λιγο.
Δεν εχω νοικιασει ταινια.
τα καναλια μπορεις να τα δεις εδω http://www.cabletv.gr/channels.html

----------


## zachos

Thanks!

----------


## HellV1L

μια ερωτηση... στο vood υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα mac filtering?
και επιπλεον υπαρχει καποιος master κωδικος για να μπω στο interface?

----------


## gkandir

> Η Vivodi εκανε νεα προσφορα στο cabletv. Το πηγε στα 45€ για 12 μηνες.
> Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχει τον ανικτυπο που περιμενουνε, καθως η Forthnet δινει 2play 24mbps με 39.99€ το μηνα.


Που το είδες αυτό με τα 45€; Στον τιμοκατάλογο λέει ακόμα 65€.

----------


## pan.nl

> Tv βλεπει κανεις να μας πει εντυπωσεις;


Η ποιότητα της εικόνας είναι καλή. Από τα κανάλια παρακολουθώ κυρίως το Discovery Science, το Discovery Travel & Living και το France 24 για εξάσκηση στα γαλλικά. Γενικά έχουν ενδιαφέρον πρόγραμμα. Τα υπόλοιπα μια στο τόσο τα παρακολουθώ, εκτός από το Fashion TV που προσωπικά με αφήνει παντελώς αδιάφορο. Για αρχή καλά είναι (αν σκεφθείς τα 33 € τη προσφοράς  :Wink: ).

----------


## jara

> Που το είδες αυτό με τα 45€; Στον τιμοκατάλογο λέει ακόμα 65€.


Ε μα κυρια Εφρεμογλου οι υπαλληλοι σας δεν εχουν ενημερωσει την σελιδα!
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
http://www.cabletv.gr/prosfores.html

----------


## A_gamer

> Ε μα κυρια Εφρεμογλου οι υπαλληλοι σας δεν εχουν ενημερωσει την σελιδα!
> 
> http://www.cabletv.gr/prosfores.html


Πράγματι, κι άλλη προσφορά. Ελπίζω να μην αλλάξουν γνώμη στο μεταξύ. :Lips Sealed:

----------


## gkandir

> Ε μα κυρια Εφρεμογλου οι υπαλληλοι σας δεν εχουν ενημερωσει την σελιδα!
> 
> http://www.cabletv.gr/prosfores.html


Α ρε μαύρη οχιά που τους έφαγε!  :Razz: 

Anyway, αυτό θα έπρεπε να είναι πρώτη μούρη και όχι να το ψάχνεις. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα το κάνουν σήμερα-αύριο. Θα τους πω κι εγώ καμιά κουβέντα...  :ROFL:

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic


		Να τα δεκαχιλιάσετε, Εντυπώσεις από το Cable Tv! :ROFL:

----------


## ssonic

Με το μαλακό τα παιδιά κυρία Εφραίμογλου. Το λίφτινγκ δεν αντέχει τα πολλά νεύρα.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ΥΓ: gkandir, ίσως να ζητήσεις από τους admins να αλλάξουν το nickname σου σε skoune-efre  :Razz:   :Respekt:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Με το μαλακό τα παιδιά κυρία Εφραίμογλου. Το λίφτινγκ δεν αντέχει τα πολλά νεύρα.      
> 
> ΥΓ: gkandir, ίσως να ζητήσεις από τους admins να αλλάξουν το nickname σου σε skoune-efre


Έλα ρε, αυτή που έχει στο avatar είναι η Εφραίμογλου? :o Και αναρωτιόμουν τόσο καιρό τι σχέση έχει με την Δημητρίου!!!  :Whistle:  :Laughing:

----------


## netlich

> Έλα ρε, αυτή που έχει στο avatar είναι η Εφραίμογλου? :o Και αναρωτιόμουν τόσο καιρό τι σχέση έχει με την Δημητρίου!!!




Off Topic



Χαχαχα- έχεις χάσει πολλά επεισόδια σε πολλά threads...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

Αν και τη λογική της σχέσης μεταξύ των δύο "κυριών" του Ελλαδισταν νομίζω την καταλαβαίνουμε αν συγκρίνουμε με το παλιό signature του gkandir

lol
 :Whistle:

----------


## nikos76

JARA καλημερα . πεμου ΠΟΣΟ πιανεις ελληνικα τορρεντ με το cable tv ?? rapidshare?

Νικος (neos)

----------


## nikos76

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ , οποιος ξερει , ΠΟΣΟ πιανει μεσο ορο Ελληνικα τορρεντ και Ραπιδσαρε ! Ευχαριστω

----------


## sdn

> Εχουν αναφερθει ξανα σε παλαιοτερα ποστ.ψαξε λιγο.
> Δεν εχω νοικιασει ταινια.
> τα καναλια μπορεις να τα δεις εδω http://www.cabletv.gr/channels.html


Τσαπατσουλιά και ανακρίβειες ακόμα και σε αυτό. Λέει 10 κανάλια και έχει στο site 9  :Smile: 

Τα περισσότερα τα βλέπω δωρεάν με internet TV  :Smile:

----------


## nikos76

Νομιζο πρεπει να το βγαλεις καθως και το DHT ! pm πλζ!

 το αλλο που ρωτησα??

Νικος




> Εχει κανεις κατι παρομοιο?

----------


## jara

> Νομιζο πρεπει να το βγαλεις καθως και το DHT ! pm πλζ!
> 
>  το αλλο που ρωτησα??
> 
> Νικος


????δεν σε καταλαβα!
στα τορεντ μαξ πιανω 1,25 ,rapid δεν παει τοσο γρηγορα.

----------


## nikos76

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βγαλεις το Untp και DHT !! Αν θες μσν τορα πλζ ! 1,25 ΜΒιτ τορρεντ ?? οραιοοος! ΞΕΡΕΙΣ αν ι Βιβο θα παει τους παντες (εκτος καμπλτω) σε ΜΑΧ 10 ???????

----------


## pstr

> Τσαπατσουλιά και ανακρίβειες ακόμα και σε αυτό. Λέει 10 κανάλια και έχει στο site 9 
> 
> Τα περισσότερα τα βλέπω δωρεάν με internet TV


10 είναι μαζί με το Deutsche Welle...

----------


## nikos76

JARA  σε παρακαλω ας παμε στο ΜΑΧ10 . Τα εχω παιξει ! πλζ [μσν ειναι για τα τορρεντ] μαιλ ???

----------


## jara

> JARA  σε παρακαλω ας παμε στο ΜΑΧ10 . Τα εχω παιξει ! πλζ [μσν ειναι για τα τορρεντ] μαιλ ???


Σε παρακαλω προσπαθησε να γραφεις κατανοητα.
Ετσι που εκφραζεσε δεν καταλαβαινω τι λες.

----------


## nikos76

Γραφω πολυ και γρηγορα ! δε μπορω τα ελληνικα ! ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ελα στο νημα του ΜΑΧ10 ενεργ.  !! αν και θα ηθελα τσατ η μαιλ να πουμε για Τορρεντ ! Σε καθε περίπτωση, ξερεις για αναβαθμιση Βιβο σε ΜΑΧ 10Μβ μινιμουμ ????

Ευχαριστω !

----------


## junior147

DSL Speed:  	1021/17459kbps. Κατεβάζω απο radipshare 10 10 τα rar με 1,6-1,7ΜΒ/c και απο τον server  τις  microsoft 1,7  :Wink:  Δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο εκτός απο το rooter

----------


## aris60

> DSL Speed:  	1021/17459kbps. Κατεβάζω απο radipshare 10 10 τα rar με 1,6-1,7ΜΒ/c και απο τον server  τις  microsoft 1,7  Δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο εκτός απο το rooter


καλημερα φιλε πια περιοχη εισαι γιατι βλεπω καλη ταχυτητα εχεις?

----------


## akilleas

> DSL Speed:  	1021/17459kbps. Κατεβάζω απο radipshare 10 10 τα rar με 1,6-1,7ΜΒ/c και απο τον server  τις  microsoft 1,7  Δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο εκτός απο το rooter


Το ιδιο και εγω. Αλλα οταν λες παραπονο με το ρουτερ τι ακριβως εννοεις???

----------


## mpregos

τελευταια πολυ καλή εντυπωση ειναι το online game.
εχθες επαιζα COD 2 ......λες και ήταν lan.μια χαρα

----------


## nikos76

Junior , εχεις δει πρακτικα Upload  με 1000Κβιτ ??? απο που ? νομιζα εως 512 δινει ! αλλος ??


Ευχαριστω

----------


## junior147

Είμαι στα Σεπόλια.Απέναντι απο το μετρό. Και όταν είχαν έρθει οι τεχνικοί τις vivodi μου είχαν πει ότι είμαι πολύ κοντα στο κόμβο.όσο για το rooter το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι ανοίγω πόρτες και μετα απο λίγες ώρες χάνοντε και πρέπει να τις ξανά ανοίγω.σαν να χάνει τις ριθμύσεις

----------


## pan.nl

> Είμαι στα Σεπόλια.Απέναντι απο το μετρό. Και όταν είχαν έρθει οι τεχνικοί τις vivodi μου είχαν πει ότι είμαι πολύ κοντα στο κόμβο.όσο για το rooter το πρόβλημα που έχω είναι ότι ανοίγω πόρτες και μετα απο λίγες ώρες χάνοντε και πρέπει να τις ξανά ανοίγω.σαν να χάνει τις ριθμύσεις


Πηγαίνεις στο Tools->System commands->Save all για να σώσεις τις αλλαγές?

----------


## junior147

όσο για το Upload είναι συνέχεια στο 1021 και μια μέρα είχα ανοιχτώ το DC++ και απλώς άφηνα σε έναν να κατεβάζει και τον ρώτησα πόσο κατεβάζει και μου είπε γύρω στα 100kb αλλά τρώει και φλασιές και έφτανε και στα 300kb. σας λέω ότι μου είπε.Και κατι τελευταίο!!!! μου ήρθε λογαριασμος ΟΤΕ να πληρώσω πάγια για τον μίνα ιούνιο Ιούλιο και εγώ ανοίκω στην vivodi  απο τον απρίλιο. Καλο ε?? :P και θα πάω σε κατάστημα οτε να τους.....

----------


## junior147

Panayotis_Ath Και πάλι το ίδιο μου κάνει.

----------


## mpregos

junior ειναι γνωστο προβλημα αυτό.....και εμενα τις χανει αλλα οχι συχνα.αλλα θα πρεπει να κοιταω οταν βλεπω οτι το DC δεν παιζει για τις πορτες....
Ελπίζουμε σε μελλόντικη αναβαθμιση του firmware......

----------


## pan.nl

> Junior , εχεις δει πρακτικα Upload  με 1000Κβιτ ??? απο που ? νομιζα εως 512 δινει ! αλλος ??
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω


Εμένα φθάνει και τα 570-580 Kbps στην καλύτερη.

----------


## jcage

hi pedes!! προσφατα αντιμετοπισα καποιο προβλημα με την γραμμη στο cable tv κ δεν συχρονιζαν μαζι το τηλ κ το ιντερνετ (ή θα ειχα τηλ ή internet) αφου δηλωθηκε βλάβη στην vivo με πειραν τηλ κ μου ειπαν να κανω restart στο router κ οτι εχει φτιαξει το problem ελα ομως που τωρα συνδεεται σε (836/5324, ενω πρωτα 1024/10000) ξερεται τι μπορει να φταιει?? τo status tou router:

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	836
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	5324
US Margin 	  	15
DS Margin 	  	11
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	36
US Line Attenuation 	  	22
Peak Cell Rate 	  	1971 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	0
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	155
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Fast Path
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

----------


## Djore

μεχρί τα 8 δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα ... κάνε ξανά restart και δες πρέπει να συχρονίσει λογικά πιο πάνω ...

----------


## jcage

> μεχρί τα 8 δεν θα είχες πρόβλημα ... κάνε ξανά restart και δες πρέπει να συχρονίσει λογικά πιο πάνω ...


έχω κάνει αρκετά restart χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## pan.nl

> έχω κάνει αρκετά restart χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα.


Απλά η γραμμή σου έχει πάρα πολύ θόρυβο. Λογικά "κλείδωσαν" την ταχύτητά σου στο προφίλ των 8 Mbps στην πόρτα στο DSLam. Με SNR 15/11 θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει λίγο παραπάνω, είναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## blade12

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ!!

----------


## nikos76

Φιλε Blade POSO Up εχεις ?? πρακτικα ΠΕΣΜΟΥ ! ποσο καιρό ?? Ειμαι ζωγρ -ιλισ . ΕΣΥ ??

Νικος

----------


## Dimitris013

κάνε ένα τεστ αν δεν βαριέσαι! Καλορίζικη

----------


## netlich

> Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ!!


1,7 download ανά δευτερόλεπτο.....

 :Worthy:   :Worthy: 

Θα σου έλεγα καλορίζικη αλλά ζηλεύω τόσο πολύ που δεν θα σου πω!!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

Συγχαρητήρια - καλά κατεβάσματα :-)

----------


## aris60

> Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ!!


καλημερα που εισαι ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΟΥΣ περιπου να ξερω ποτε θα συνδεθω και εγω?

----------


## aris60

> Φιλε Blade POSO Up εχεις ?? πρακτικα ΠΕΣΜΟΥ ! ποσο καιρό ?? Ειμαι ζωγρ -ιλισ . ΕΣΥ ??
> 
> Νικος


nikos76 περιμενης και εσυ cabletv?

----------


## aris60

Αντε να περνουμε σειρα.  :Thinking:

----------


## blade12

Στο rapid ανέβαζα με 69kb/sec. 
Μένω κοντα στο ιπποκράτειο.
Πέφτω στο κέντρο των αμπελοκηπων που είναι μικρας ασιας 2 και πολυ κοντα στο σπίτι μου.
Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργει μια χαρά. Τη τηλεόραση δεν την έχω συνδέσει ακομα κ ούτε πρόκειται να το κάνω.

----------


## aris60

> Στο rapid ανέβαζα με 69kb/sec. 
> Μένω κοντα στο ιπποκράτειο.
> Πέφτω στο κέντρο των αμπελοκηπων που είναι μικρας ασιας 2 και πολυ κοντα στο σπίτι μου.
> Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργει μια χαρά. Τη τηλεόραση δεν την έχω συνδέσει ακομα κ ούτε πρόκειται να το κάνω.


πες μου εγω που ειμαι προς Μιχαλακοπουλου τερμα σε πιο ειμαι ενοω βιβοντι δικτυο ?

----------


## blade12

Υποθέτω οτι είσαι στο ίδιο κέντρο με εμένα. Υποθέτω...

----------


## Djore

ΣΑΣ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aris60

> Υποθέτω οτι είσαι στο ίδιο κέντρο με εμένα. Υποθέτω...


γεια και παλι εβγαλες ταχυτητα στο  cabletv αυτη που γραφεις στο προφιλ σου?  και πες μου το κτιριο σου ειναι καινουργιο  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> ΣΑΣ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ !!!!!!!!!!




Off Topic


		Αν η ζήλια ήταν ψώρα... :Whistle:  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris013

Off Topic


		\Εγώ έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω συνεχόμενα post του aris60 της μίας σειράς, και με σύνταξη και ορθογραφία που σκοτώνουν! ΕΛΕΟΣ man! :Evil:

----------


## Astale

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αν η ζήλια ήταν ψώρα...


Που να έβλεπες τι θα γινόταν αμα η καθυστέρηση ήταν ψώρα.... :Thinking:

----------


## Dimitris013

> Στο rapid ανέβαζα με 69kb/sec. 
> Μένω κοντα στο ιπποκράτειο.
> Πέφτω στο κέντρο των αμπελοκηπων που είναι μικρας ασιας 2 και πολυ κοντα στο σπίτι μου.
> Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργει μια χαρά. Τη τηλεόραση δεν την έχω συνδέσει ακομα κ ούτε πρόκειται να το κάνω.


Δεν ήξερα που ήταν το κέντρο στους Αμπελόκηπους! Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία φίλε Blade12. Γιαυτό έχω λοιπόν και εγώ τόσο καλά στατιστικά στην γραμμή μου. Έχουμε σχεδόν τα ίδια Blade12. Μένω Ζωγράφου, Παπάγου χαμηλά. :One thumb up:

----------


## nikos76

Dimitri  ΕΙΣΑΙ πρωτος δικε μου !!! Ερχομαι σπιτι σου ΤΩΡΑ !! Ειμαι Goodys διπλα . ΕΛΑ στο μσν niorono@hotmail.com ! plz

----------


## Dimitris013

Καλά ρε, έδωσες msn δημόσια; Κάνε edit! Οχι, δεν πρόκειται να συνδεθείς σε Cable εσύ, έχω δώσει εντολή στου Ζωγράφου να μην γίνουν άλλες ενεργοποιήσεις για να μην μου κάτσει το εύρος ζώνης!!!  :Razz:  :ROFL:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:

----------


## gkandir

> Καλά ρε, έδωσες msn δημόσια;
> ...


Δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά. Εγώ το έχω μάθει απ' έξω πλέον...  :Whistle:

----------


## nikos76

Φιλοι αφηστε τα προσωπικα σχολια, οκ ??? Ενδιαφερομαι για το θεμα πολυ για αυτο το δινω και το μπλοκαρω οποτε θέλω !

@Δημητρης : Ειμαστε διπλα, κανεις ασχετα σχολια, ΔΕΝ ειμαι 19 και 20, αν θες επικοινωνησε!!!

φιλικα
Νικος

----------


## Dimitris013

Off Topic





> Φιλοι αφηστε τα προσωπικα σχολια, οκ ??? Ενδιαφερομαι για το θεμα πολυ για αυτο το δινω και το μπλοκαρω οποτε θέλω !
> 
> @Δημητρης : Ειμαστε διπλα, κανεις ασχετα σχολια, ΔΕΝ ειμαι 19 και 20, αν θες επικοινωνησε!!!
> 
> φιλικα
> Νικος


Δεν λέγεται άσχετα σχόλια, πλάκα λέγεται, τεσπα, τις αντιδράσεις μερικών ανθρώπων ποτέ δεν την κατάλαβα! Ευλόγησον 
	


Σόρρυ για το offtopic.. :Innocent:

----------


## nikos76

ΕΙΣΑΙ λιγο περιεργος η οχι ??? Μαγκα, το ασχετο ηταν για το  cabletv ! ΔΕ βαζω. Απλα ψαχνω για το ΜΑΧΧ10 !!! Για 10023η φορα, θα επικοινωνησεις να μιλησουμε για Ζωγραφου ??

Νικος

----------


## sdikr

nikos76,    αν θέλεις πραγματικά απάντηση παρε την  vivodi,    _το σπαμ απαγορεύεται απο τους κανόνες του φόρουμ_

----------


## mpregos

πηρα 13801 στην ΟΝ γιατι τα δωα μου εστειλαν και άλλο λογαριασμο....
και δεν παιρνει.τελικα ποια νουμερα μπορεις να παρεις;;;;δεν επαιρνε και το 2107003810

----------


## coftaras

Οπως ανεφερα και σε αλλο τοπικ μου εγινε συνδεση χωρις να ερθει τεχνικος σπιτι και χωρις να εχω εξοπλισμο.Ειναι λογικο να πιανω σε ενα speedtouch 585 την ταχυτητα των 1,65mb/sec?Εχω γιατι ειχα την εντυπωση οτι αυτο δεν γινετε...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Και εγώ απόψε κατέβασα από nvidia.com με 420 ΚΒ/s σταθερά, ενώ το μόντεμ έχει συγχρονίσει στα 2Mbit.  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## coftaras

Περιεργα πραγματα!!Εγω απο οτι καταλαβα,γυρω στις 10 το πρωι που ημουν στην δουλεια εγινε ενα restart στο ρουτερ (απο μονο του φυσικα) και μετα πρεπει να εγινε η αλλαγη που την πηρα χαμπαρη πριν απο μια ωρα καταλαθος....
Η απορια μου ισχυει...μπορει ενα speedtouch 585 να κανει και για cabletv?Aν ναι τοτε ποιος ο λογος να αλλαξω ρουτερ αφου και με αυτο ειμαι ευχαριστημενος ...
ΥΣ .Το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει κανονικα και αποβληματιστα!!

----------


## coftaras

Παρατηροντας το ρουτερ βλεπω οτι κανει συχνα restart απο μονο του ...και ορισμενα στοιχεια του δεν ειναι καλα:
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	*12,0 / 18,0*
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 18,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	17,5 / *6,5*
Αρα θα πρεπει να παω να παρω αυτο που δινει η vivodi για να μην εχω προβληματα..σωστα?

----------


## No-Name

> Οπως ανεφερα και σε αλλο τοπικ μου εγινε συνδεση χωρις να ερθει τεχνικος σπιτι και χωρις να εχω εξοπλισμο.Ειναι λογικο να πιανω σε ενα speedtouch 585 την ταχυτητα των 1,65mb/sec?Εχω γιατι ειχα την εντυπωση οτι αυτο δεν γινετε...


 
Εαν έχεις συγχρονίσει στα 20 που είναι το περίεργο?

----------


## xantho

Tελικα πόσο χρεώνεστε το Video on Demand?

----------


## lewton

> Tελικα πόσο χρεώνεστε το Video on Demand?


Θα το βλέπεις στο λογαριασμό.  :ROFL:

----------


## aris60

Καλημερα ας ενημερωση καποιος που εβαλε cabletv τι θα χρειαστω να εχω ετοιμο για την εγκατασταση.Εκτος απο αυτα που θα εχει ο τεχνικος?  :Smile:

----------


## Acer

> Και εγώ απόψε κατέβασα από nvidia.com με 420 ΚΒ/s σταθερά, ενώ το μόντεμ έχει συγχρονίσει στα 2Mbit.


 :Thinking: ... πως γινεται αυτο ρε παιδια ?! ...

----------


## Acer

> Καλημερα ας ενημερωση καποιος που εβαλε cabletv τι θα χρειαστω να εχω ετοιμο για την εγκατασταση.Εκτος απο αυτα που θα εχει ο τεχνικος?


 :Thinking: ... να κρατας στο χερι ενα ποτηρι *κρυο νερο* για να δροσιστεις σε περιπτωση που ο τεχνικος σου ανακοινωσει *βλαβη του οτε* !!  :Wink:  :Razz: 

οκ, σοβαρα τωρα, αν και δεν εχω βαλει cabletv, υποθετω οτι καλο θα ηταν να εχεις το pc αναμμενο για να δοκιμασεις να κατεβασεις κατι (πχ απο το ntua), μια συσκευη τηλεφωνου για να καλεσεις καποιον φιλο (και να σε καλεσει κι αυτος) και να δεις αν δουλευουν τα τηλεφωνα και μια τηλεοραση εκει κοντα με ενα 5μετρο ethernet καλωδιο για να δεις αν παιζει κι αυτη ...

ας συμπληρωσει καποιος που εχει βαλει cabletv ...

α ναι, ισως και μια μεγαλη σκαλα σε περιπτωση που ο κατανεμητης σου ειναι ψηλα και δεν εχει φερει μαζι σκαλα ο τεχνικος ...

----------


## aris60

> ... να κρατας στο χερι ενα ποτηρι *κρυο νερο* για να δροσιστεις σε περιπτωση που ο τεχνικος σου ανακοινωσει *βλαβη του οτε* !! 
> 
> οκ, σοβαρα τωρα, αν και δεν εχω βαλει cabletv, υποθετω οτι καλο θα ηταν να εχεις το pc αναμμενο για να δοκιμασεις να κατεβασεις κατι (πχ απο το ntua), μια συσκευη τηλεφωνου για να καλεσεις καποιον φιλο (και να σε καλεσει κι αυτος) και να δεις αν δουλευουν τα τηλεφωνα και μια τηλεοραση εκει κοντα με ενα 5μετρο ethernet καλωδιο για να δεις αν παιζει κι αυτη ...
> 
> ας συμπληρωσει καποιος που εχει βαλει cabletv ...
> 
> α ναι, ισως και μια μεγαλη σκαλα σε περιπτωση που ο κατανεμητης σου ειναι ψηλα και δεν εχει φερει μαζι σκαλα ο τεχνικος ...


ΟΚ ευχαριστω ειδικα για το νερο τωρα που ειναι και πολυ ζεστη.   :Smile:

----------


## Dimitris013

> Παρατηροντας το ρουτερ βλεπω οτι κανει συχνα restart απο μονο του ...και ορισμενα στοιχεια του δεν ειναι καλα:
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	*12,0 / 18,0*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 18,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	17,5 / *6,5*
> Αρα θα πρεπει να παω να παρω αυτο που δινει η vivodi για να μην εχω προβληματα..σωστα?


Το margin που είναι 6.5 θα παραμείνει 6.5 και με vood. Είναι στάνταρ τιμή όταν κλειδώσεις σε μεγάλη ταχύτητα.

----------


## netlich

Off Topic





> α ναι, ισως και μια μεγαλη σκαλα σε περιπτωση που ο κατανεμητης σου ειναι ψηλα και δεν εχει φερει μαζι σκαλα ο τεχνικος ...


Ειδικά όταν εμφανίστηκε πάνω από μία φορές σαν περίπτωση σε συμφορουμίτες αυτό με τη σκάλα νομίζω είναι χαλαρά αυτό που θα μου μείνει αξέχαστο από την πίκρα του 2007 με την Βιβο...Περισσότερο και από τις υπέρτατες ατάκες του τηλεφωνικού τους κέντρου...

Σίγουρα είναι από αυτές τις ιστορίες που θα λέμε για να γελάμε/κλαίμε αργότερα....

----------


## xantho

> Θα το βλέπεις στο λογαριασμό.


 :Whistle:  :Whistle:   :One thumb up:

----------


## xantho

Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο.... Video on Demand από 1 έως 6€!!!! (οι 24 ώρες)

Δηλαδή...... οι ταινίες πρώτης προβολής 6€ το 24ωρο!?!?!? 

ΓΙΑΤΙ δηλαδή να μη τη δούμε στο σινεμά?????

ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ

 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
 :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## pan.nl

Καλησπέρα. Από σήμερα το απόγευμα η σύνδεση έχει πρόβλημα. Συγκεκριμένα παρουσιάζονται πάρα πολύ υψηλά pings (έφθασε εως 1300 ms) και έντονο packet loss στιγμιαία, που διαρκούν μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Ως αποτέλεσμα η σύνδεση ανά κάποια δευτερόλεπτα νεκρώνει, το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το τηλέφωνο, οπου παρατηρείται ρομποτισμός της φωνής.

Η γραμμή ξαφνικά εκεί που συγχρόνιζε στα 8700 Kbps περίπου, τώρα συγχρονίζει στα 7600 και αυξήθηκε ο θόρυβος. 'Ολα αυτά στην Καλλιθέα. Έχει κάποιος άλλος πρόβλημα απόψε?

Στο τεχνικό τμήμα δε γνώριζαν κάτι. Δόθηκε ως βλάβη. Ελπίζω να μη γίνουν συνήθεια τα προβλήματα...

----------


## player74

παρα το προβλημα σου αδικαιολογητο το ανοιγμα νεου νηματος αφου υπαρχουν αλλα ενεργα σχετικα με το καμπλε και εντυπωσεις και προβληματα. σαν παλιος κι εσυ...

----------


## pan.nl

Δυστυχώς δε βρήκα κάποιο νήμα που να αφορά σε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα. ΟΚ, ίσως στο νήμα "Προβλήματα Cable TV" αλλά έχει ξεφύγει λίγο αυτό το νήμα, νομίζω. Μπορεί κάποιος moderator να κάνει συνένωση με το άλλο νήμα, εαν κρίνεται απαραίτητο.

----------


## Dimitris013

> Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο.... Video on Demand από 1 έως 6€!!!! (οι 24 ώρες)
> 
> Δηλαδή...... οι ταινίες πρώτης προβολής 6€ το 24ωρο!?!?!? 
> 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ δηλαδή να μη τη δούμε στο σινεμά?????
> 
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ


Έχει υποθεί άπειρες αυτό εδώ μέσα.  :Wink:

----------


## mac_user

> Μόλις πήρα τηλέφωνο.... Video on Demand από 1 έως 6?!!!! (οι 24 ώρες)
> 
> Δηλαδή...... οι ταινίες πρώτης προβολής 6? το 24ωρο!?!?!? 
> 
> ΓΙΑΤΙ δηλαδή να μη τη δούμε στο σινεμά?????
> 
> ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ


Στο σινεμά ασφαλώς και θα είναι καλύτερη η προβολή,απλά στο σπίτι σου αν έχεις και μια καλή tv θα μπορείς να δεις την ταινία με τους φίλους σου τρώγοντας,πίνωντας και κάνοντας χαβαλέ ή με την κοπέλα σου κάνοντας ότι μπορείς  :Wink:  ή απλά μόνο σου με το σώβρακο τώρα που κάνει και ζέστη  :Laughing:

----------


## Dimitris013

> Στο σινεμά ασφαλώς και θα είναι καλύτερη η προβολή,απλά στο σπίτι σου αν έχεις και μια καλή tv θα μπορείς να δεις την ταινία με τους φίλους σου τρώγοντας,πίνωντας και κάνοντας χαβαλέ ή με την κοπέλα σου κάνοντας ότι μπορείς  ή απλά μόνο σου με το σώβρακο τώρα που κάνει και ζέστη


Αυτό ομολογουμένως δεν έχει ειπωθεί πάλι εδώ μέσα!!!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## netlich

> Αυτό ομολογουμένως δεν έχει ειπωθεί πάλι εδώ μέσα!!!


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :ROFL:

----------


## Astale

Vivo και Σωβρακό-experience!!!!!!!!! Αυτα ειναι...  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Respekt:

----------


## insane45

Λοιπόν τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες το τηλέφωνο παρουσιάζει προβλήματα. Καταρχας, με το που καλώ τον αριθμό αργεί πάρα πολύ μα χτυπήσει, είτε δεν χτυπάει καθόλου. Άμα χτυπήσει και το σηκώσει ο άλλος εγώ τον ακούω μια χαρά, εκείνος όμως είτε δεν με ακούει καθόλου είτε μιλάμε κανονικά στην αρχή και μετά από λίγη ώρα δεν με ακούει ενώ εγώ τον ακούω κανονικά.
Έχει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα??
Για την τηλεόραση δεν ξέρω, δεν την έχω συνδέσει αλλά θα το τεστάρω...

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Παρατηροντας το ρουτερ βλεπω οτι κανει συχνα restart απο μονο του ...και ορισμενα στοιχεια του δεν ειναι καλα:
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	*12,0 / 18,0*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 18,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	17,5 / *6,5*
> Αρα θα πρεπει να παω να παρω αυτο που δινει η vivodi για να μην εχω προβληματα..σωστα?


Σε τί ταχύτητα έχεις κλειδώσει ?  :Thinking:  έχεις disconnects?  ίσα-ίσα , που απ'ό,τι ξέρω τα Speedtouch είναι τα καλύτερα σε δύσκολα/μακρινά/μεγάλα κλειδώματα ...

----------


## coftaras

> Σε τί ταχύτητα έχεις κλειδώσει ?  έχεις disconnects?  ίσα-ίσα , που απ'ό,τι ξέρω τα Speedtouch είναι τα καλύτερα σε δύσκολα/μακρινά/μεγάλα κλειδώματα ...


Αστα να πανε...Ξεκλειδωσα...και ξαναγυρισα στα παλια ...οπως γραφω και σε αλλο τοπικ
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=80265&page=28
Για μερικες ωρες που το ειχα δει ολα πηγαιναν εξαιρετικα...Περιμενω αυτες τις μερες τον εξοπλησμο και την μονιμοποιηση της γραμμης στα 20Mb

----------


## pan.nl

> Λοιπόν τις 2 τελευταίες μέρες το τηλέφωνο παρουσιάζει προβλήματα. Καταρχας, με το που καλώ τον αριθμό αργεί πάρα πολύ μα χτυπήσει, είτε δεν χτυπάει καθόλου. Άμα χτυπήσει και το σηκώσει ο άλλος εγώ τον ακούω μια χαρά, εκείνος όμως είτε δεν με ακούει καθόλου είτε μιλάμε κανονικά στην αρχή και μετά από λίγη ώρα δεν με ακούει ενώ εγώ τον ακούω κανονικά.
> Έχει κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα??
> Για την τηλεόραση δεν ξέρω, δεν την έχω συνδέσει αλλά θα το τεστάρω...


Έχω πρόβλημα όσον αφορά στο πρώτο σκέλος. Παρουσιάζεται κυρίως όταν καλώ από το ασύρματο τηλέφωνο (TurboX). Από τη Vivodi μου είπαν πως γενικά δεν υποστηρίζουν ασύρματα τηλέφωνα, αν και τις προηγούμενες ημέρες δεν είχε παρουσιαστεί πρόβλημα. 

Επίσης υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ταχεία κλήση (*30ΧΧ#) οπου όταν καλώ βγάζει ήχο κατειλημμένου. Όπως επίσης με ενημέρωσαν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την ταχεία κλήση και το Voice portal.

Ό,τι κι αν είναι, ελπίζω να το διορθώσουν σύντομα! Άντε να εξηγώ στη μητέρα μου (που μιλάει κατά μέσο όρο 45-60 λεπτά την ημέρα) το πρόβλημα και να αρχίσει να καλεί πάλι μέσω ΟΤΕ (δεν κάναμε φορητότητα)...καταστραφήκαμε!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Αστα να πανε...Ξεκλειδωσα...και ξαναγυρισα στα παλια ...οπως γραφω και σε αλλο τοπικ
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=80265&page=28
> Για μερικες ωρες που το ειχα δει ολα πηγαιναν εξαιρετικα...Περιμενω αυτες τις μερες τον εξοπλησμο και την μονιμοποιηση της γραμμης στα 20Mb



Ναι , ήταν το επόμενο tab που είχα ανοίξει στον Firefox  το λινκ που δίνεις , λολ . Καλά κουράγια με αυτούς που μπλέξαμε (εγώ την κάνω με ελαφρά  :Whistle: ) . Πάντως ειδικά για τους full llu γιατί δεν σας κάνουν μια ανάβαθμιση στα 20 μβιτ και μια αλλαγή στο λογιστηριο για τον υπολογισμό του κόστους κλήσεων , δεν το χω καταλάβει τόσους μήνες . Πάει στο διάολο για τους shared llu (που ούτε εκεί έχει νόημα η μη μετατροπή shared σε full στον ίδιο βρόχο εντός 4-5 εργάσιμων) και το καταλαβαίνω για τους ΑΡΥΣ , αλλά και για τους full ?  τέσπα , είμαι και off-topic .

----------


## Nightfall25

Παιδιά θέλω να πάρω και εγώ σειρά............ :Sad: (((((((((((((((
θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι...όταν βγαίνει κάποιος και λέει οτι είναι κοντά σε κόμβο τι εννούμε...δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι 500 μέτρα ειμαι κοντά? η μήπως πρέπει να είμαι στη διπλανή πολυκατοικία...γιατι θα τρελαθούμε εδώ!!! βλέπω απίστευτες ταχύτητες απο ατομα που λένε ότι είναι κοντά και ΑΠΟΡΩ! 
Προχτές με πήραν απο vivo μόνοι τους και μου λένε σύγνωμη αλλα δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες στο δύκτιο μας... προφανώς ψέματα έτσι? δεν ειναι δυνατόν 500 μετρα στο κομβο ΑΡΗΣ στα ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ να μην υπάρχουν υποδομές για τα γύρω τετραγωνα...tsp +3 μήνες και βλέπουμε...GOGOGO VIVO γιατί μας τα έχει κάνει τσουρέκια ο ΟΤΕ!!!

----------


## Acer

> Παιδιά θέλω να πάρω και εγώ σειρά............(((((((((((((((
> θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι...όταν βγαίνει κάποιος και λέει οτι είναι κοντά σε κόμβο τι εννούμε...δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι 500 μέτρα ειμαι κοντά? η μήπως πρέπει να είμαι στη διπλανή πολυκατοικία...γιατι θα τρελαθούμε εδώ!!! βλέπω απίστευτες ταχύτητες απο ατομα που λένε ότι είναι κοντά και ΑΠΟΡΩ! 
> Προχτές με πήραν απο vivo μόνοι τους και μου λένε σύγνωμη αλλα δεν ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες στο δύκτιο μας... προφανώς ψέματα έτσι? δεν ειναι δυνατόν 500 μετρα στο κομβο ΑΡΗΣ στα ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ να μην υπάρχουν υποδομές για τα γύρω τετραγωνα...tsp +3 μήνες και βλέπουμε...GOGOGO VIVO γιατί μας τα έχει κάνει τσουρέκια ο ΟΤΕ!!!


μπορεις να διαβασεις περισσοτερα σε διπλανο νημα (στο "Αιτησεις για CableTV") για το τι συμβαινει στον κομβο Αρης, ειμαστε πολλοι που ειμαστε σε αναμονη, καθως εχουν λαβει μεγαλο ογκο αιτησεων (το οποιο ειναι λογικο, διοτι προκειται οντως για πυκνοκατοικημενη περιοχη). Παντως στα 500 μετρα θεωρεισαι κοντα στον κομβο, οποτε δεν θα εχεις προβλημα οταν με το καλο συνδεθεις πιστευω ...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> δεν ειναι δυνατόν 500 μετρα στο κομβο ΑΡΗΣ στα ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ να μην υπάρχουν υποδομές για τα γύρω τετραγωνα...


Έλα ρε, εδώ στον ΑΡΗ δεν έχει νερό, εσύ θες και dsl???  :Closed topic: 

4 μήνες εδώ, and still counting.  :Thumb down:

----------


## alexandros11

Χαιρετώ το forum....

Έχω ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό την Πέμπτη και με έχει φάει η αγωνία τι θα παιχτεί.
Είναι κανείς από (Αστικό κέντρο : ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ) ?

Σε προηγούμενα post είχα διαβάσει οτι το κέντρο για το Γαλάτσι βρίσκεται Τραλλέων.
Εγώ που μένω Λάμπρινή (δίπλα δλδ) απέχω λιγότερο από 500μ σε ευθεία από εκεί.
Παρόλα αυτά το online σύστημα μου βγάζει οτι θα συνδεθώ με ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ???? :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## aris60

> Χαιρετώ το forum....
> 
> Έχω ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό την Πέμπτη και με έχει φάει η αγωνία τι θα παιχτεί.
> Είναι κανείς από (Αστικό κέντρο : ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ) ?
> 
> Σε προηγούμενα post είχα διαβάσει οτι το κέντρο για το Γαλάτσι βρίσκεται Τραλλέων.
> Εγώ που μένω Λάμπρινή (δίπλα δλδ) απέχω λιγότερο από 500μ σε ευθεία από εκεί.
> Παρόλα αυτά το online σύστημα μου βγάζει οτι θα συνδεθώ με ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ????


Καλημερα να παρακαλας να μην ειναι βραχυκυκλομενο το καλοδιο σου, και ριξε μια στο κουτι της πολυκατοικιας, ανοιξε το εχει καποιο χαρτακιι στην γραμμη σου απο οτε προς βιβοντι με την λεξη οκ και εναν κωδικο, ναχεις  ενα καλοδιο ethernet για δοκιμη της τηλεορασης σου, ενα φορητο τηλεφωνο pstn και ενα αλλο να δη της γραμμες.Αντε καλη τυχη τα καλοδια  σου ναναι σωστα ευχομαι.  :Smile: 




> Χαιρετώ το forum....
> 
> Έχω ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό την Πέμπτη και με έχει φάει η αγωνία τι θα παιχτεί.
> Είναι κανείς από (Αστικό κέντρο : ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ) ?
> 
> Σε προηγούμενα post είχα διαβάσει οτι το κέντρο για το Γαλάτσι βρίσκεται Τραλλέων.
> Εγώ που μένω Λάμπρινή (δίπλα δλδ) απέχω λιγότερο από 500μ σε ευθεία από εκεί.
> Παρόλα αυτά το online σύστημα μου βγάζει οτι θα συνδεθώ με ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ????


Kαλη τυχη ναναι καλα τα καλοδια μονο τα αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτε.  :Smile:

----------


## pegaman

> Χαιρετώ το forum....
> 
> Έχω ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό την Πέμπτη και με έχει φάει η αγωνία τι θα παιχτεί.
> Είναι κανείς από (Αστικό κέντρο : ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ) ?
> 
> Σε προηγούμενα post είχα διαβάσει οτι το κέντρο για το Γαλάτσι βρίσκεται Τραλλέων.
> Εγώ που μένω Λάμπρινή (δίπλα δλδ) απέχω λιγότερο από 500μ σε ευθεία από εκεί.
> Παρόλα αυτά το online σύστημα μου βγάζει οτι θα συνδεθώ με ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ????


Ειμαι ΝΦ αλλα δυστυχως οχι ενεργοποιημενος ακομα. Ηρθανε 19/6 διαπιστωθηκε βλαβη στο καλωδιο.
Σημερα ηρθε τεχνικος μετρησε και ολα ειναι οκ. Θα σας παρουνε τλφ για ραντεβου μου λεει... Βρε καλε μου μια που εισαι εδω δεν την κανεις την $#@@συνδεση να τελειωνουμε????
Τεςπα... Ειμαι κεντρο ΝΦ πλατεια και απο οτι μου ειπε ειμαι γυρω στα 2χλμ απο κεντρο με αναμενο συγχρονισμο στα 17.

----------


## boredmind

Καλησπέρα,

Ρε παιδιά εγώ ειμαι Ν Ηρακλειο και εχω κλείσει σχεδον 3 μήνες να παριμενω ειναι καλό αυτό η να παρω να αρχιζω να φωναζω?

Καλα που δεν εκοψα κ την ADSL γραμμη του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Acer

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Ρε παιδιά εγώ ειμαι Ν Ηρακλειο και εχω κλείσει σχεδον 3 μήνες να παριμενω ειναι καλό αυτό η να παρω να αρχιζω να φωναζω?


καλως τον ... ριξε μια ματια στο διπλανο νημα "Αιτησεις για CableTV" για να δεις τι ακριβως συμβαινει (ειναι πολλοι που εχουν ηδη περασει τους 3 μηνες αναμονης).

Σε αυτο εδω το νημα ποσταρουν *μονο* οσοι εχουν *ηδη* ενεργοποιηθει σε cabletv με εντυπωσεις τους απο την υπηρεσια, κλπ.  :Smile:

----------


## aris60

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Ρε παιδιά εγώ ειμαι Ν Ηρακλειο και εχω κλείσει σχεδον 3 μήνες να παριμενω ειναι καλό αυτό η να παρω να αρχιζω να φωναζω?
> 
> Καλα που δεν εκοψα κ την ADSL γραμμη του ΟΤΕ.


Kαλημερα στους 3 μηνες ηρθαν,περιοχη Αμπελοκηπων Αθηνα.

----------


## junior147

Modem Status             
                                 Connection Status                                                      Connected                            Us Rate (Kbps)                     1021                            Ds Rate (Kbps)                     19344                            US Margin                     12                            DS Margin                     6                            Trained Modulation                                         ADSL2Plus                            LOS Errors                     0                            DS Line Attenuation                     18                            US Line Attenuation                     10                            Peak Cell Rate                     2408 cells per sec                            CRC Rx Fast                     2630                            CRC Tx Fast                     0                            CRC Rx Interleaved                     0                            CRC Tx Interleaved                     0                            Path Mode                     Interleaved                 					               				      				      DSL Statistics             
					       					                           Near End F4 Loop Back Count                     0                            Near End F5 Loop Back Count                     0
Ποιός είναι ο θόρυβος? εκτός απο με τι ταχύτητα έχω συνδεθεί όλα τα άλλα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## aris60

> Modem Status             
>                                  Connection Status                                                      Connected                            Us Rate (Kbps)                     1021                            Ds Rate (Kbps)                     19344                            US Margin                     12                            DS Margin                     6                            Trained Modulation                                         ADSL2Plus                            LOS Errors                     0                            DS Line Attenuation                     18                            US Line Attenuation                     10                            Peak Cell Rate                     2408 cells per sec                            CRC Rx Fast                     2630                            CRC Tx Fast                     0                            CRC Rx Interleaved                     0                            CRC Tx Interleaved                     0                            Path Mode                     Interleaved                 					               				      				      DSL Statistics             
> 					       					                           Near End F4 Loop Back Count                     0                            Near End F5 Loop Back Count                     0
> Ποιός είναι ο θόρυβος? εκτός απο με τι ταχύτητα έχω συνδεθεί όλα τα άλλα δεν τα καταλαβαίνω.


Καλημερα πολυ καλη αποδοση εχεις,δεν γνωριζω για το θορυβο,ποσο καιρο εισαι συνδεδεμενος?  :Thinking:

----------


## junior147

Είμαι 2 μίνες  και βάλε.Απο κατέβασμα συνέχεια με 1.7mb/sec.

----------


## BoGe

> Είμαι 2 μίνες  και βάλε.Απο κατέβασμα συνέχεια με 1.7mb/sec.


Δίνει η Vivodi 20/1;

----------


## Acer

> Δίνει η Vivodi 20/1;


 :Thinking: ... τι ακριβως εννοεις ?... (και το cabletv τι ειναι ? ... γι αυτο δεν γινεται ολη αυτη η "φασαρια" επι τοσο καιρο τωρα ?... )  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> ... τι ακριβως εννοεις ?... (και το cabletv τι ειναι ?)


Λάθος μου...μπερδεύτηκα

----------


## Acer

> Λάθος μου...μπερδεύτηκα


οκ  :Smile:  ... (παντως "δινει 20/1" μια κουβεντα ειναι ... το θεμα ειναι το "μεχρι" να το δωσει τι γινεται ...)

----------


## pan.nl

Τελικά τί upload έχετε οι συνδρομητές Cable TV? Όταν με είχαν στο προφίλ των 12 Mbps το είχαν ξεκλείδωτο και είχα καθαρά ~875 Kbps. Ζήτησα υποβάθμιση στο προφίλ των 8 Mbps λόγω κακής γραμμής (αρκετές αποσυνδέσεις) και μου "κλείδωσαν" και το upload, τώρα δε δίνει παραπάνω από 560 Kbps...

Κατά τ'άλλα η σύνδεση φαίνεται να είναι σταθερότερη τώρα, κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## insane45

Eμένα κλειδώνει στα 1023Kbps.
Στην πράξη, το upload που βλέπω στα torrents είναι 55-60ΚΒ/sec.
Λογικό, άμα από το 1 αφαιρέσεις όσα δεσμεύει για τα 2 τηλέφωνα και την τηλεόραση...

----------


## coftaras

Σημερα ηταν η πρωτη μερα με την cabletv...
Προς το παρον εχω ακομα το speedtouch 585...Δεν με ενδιαφερει η τηλεοραση ακομα!!
Αυτο που με προβληματίζει ειναι
 α)το ρουτερ συγχρόνισε στα Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.021 / *19.821*  (ας το θεωρησω αυτο φυσιολογικο αν και στο τεστ που εγινε το down ηταν 20.256 )
β)Βλεπω τα παρακατω και προβληματίζομαι
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 /* 6,5*
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / *3.629*
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	14 / *3.098*
Μπορει αυτα τα προβληματα στο down να οφείλονται στο ρουτερ...
Να κρατησω το ρουτερ που εχω τωρα ή να βαλω το vood?

----------


## madsat

Τα 19 μβιτς στα δινει???? το Upload παντως αν μιλασ στο τηλεφωνο δεν περναει τα 30κ μονο αν δε μιλας με κλειστη την tv εχεις πανω απο 60.......

----------


## Acer

> Μπορει αυτα τα προβληματα στο down να οφείλονται στο ρουτερ... Να κρατησω το ρουτερ που εχω τωρα ή να βαλω το vood?


δοκιμασε να συνδεσεις και το vood για να δεις αν και κατα ποσο αλλαζουν οι τιμες αυτες ... εξαλλου ετσι κι αλλιως με το vood θα συνεχισεις, αφου στο speedtouch 585 *δεν* μπορεις να συνδεσεις τηλεφωνικες συσκευες απ' οσο ξερω, σωστα ?

----------


## coftaras

> δοκιμασε να συνδεσεις και το vood για να δεις αν και κατα ποσο αλλαζουν οι τιμες αυτες ... εξαλλου ετσι κι αλλιως με το vood θα συνεχισεις, αφου στο speedtouch 585 *δεν* μπορεις να συνδεσεις τηλεφωνικες συσκευες απ' οσο ξερω, σωστα ?


Με το τηλεφωνο δεν εχεις προβλημα αμα εχει το Cisco ATA ....Εμενα τωρα με Speedtouch 585 και Cisco ATA internet και τηλεφωνο δουλευουν κανονικα....απλα τα errors με προβληματιζουν.

----------


## Djore

δεν στο πήραν πίσω το cisco ? Αθάνατη vivo...

----------


## coftaras

> δεν στο πήραν πίσω το cisco ? Αθάνατη vivo...


Oχι!!τους ειπα να το παρουν αλλα με το ολο σκηνικο που εγινε και περιγραφω σε αλλο τοπικ (Αιτήσεις για CableTV) μου ειπαν οτι δεν χρειαζετε να το παρουν πισω...Εμενα διολου δεν με χαλασε αυτο!!!! :Whistle:

----------


## nigal9981

παιδιά καλησπέρα...

sorry για την αποχή από το φορουμ για πολύ καιρό αλλά βλέπετε ότι όποιος παντρευεται αυτά παθαίνει!
λοιπόν στο θέμα μας... σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός από την vivodi και αφού εκανε τον έλεγχο στο καλώδιο.... ενω εγω τον κοίταγα στα μάτια... με ενημερώνει ότι συνχρονίζω στα 15,5 mbs!!!!!

όταν με το καλό τελείωσα όλες τις δουλειές και αφού συνδέθηκα... πήρα τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις απο το modem 
Modem Status 
 Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   12983 
US Margin   10 
DS Margin   6 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   30 
US Line Attenuation   18 
Peak Cell Rate   2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   613 
CRC Tx Fast   0 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Fast Path 

τι λέτε? καλές ή κακές???
περιμένω νέα σας!!! ααα παρέλειψα να προσθέσω ότι εκανα αίτηση χωρίς φορητότητα από τέλος απριλίου στο κεντρο Ν. Σμύρνης...

----------


## arva

> Oχι!!τους ειπα να το παρουν αλλα με το ολο σκηνικο που εγινε και περιγραφω σε αλλο τοπικ (Αιτήσεις για CableTV) μου ειπαν οτι δεν χρειαζετε να το παρουν πισω...Εμενα διολου δεν με χαλασε αυτο!!!!


Και μένα δεν μου τον πήραν τον εξοπλισμό! Τουλάχιστον οι τεχνικοί δεν δέχτηκαν να τον παραλάβουν και η Vivodi δεν τον έχει ζητήσει ακόμα. Να τους το παραδώσω όταν πάω να πληρώσω τον επόμενο λογαριασμό;

----------


## coftaras

> Και μένα δεν μου τον πήραν τον εξοπλισμό! Τουλάχιστον οι τεχνικοί δεν δέχτηκαν να τον παραλάβουν και η Vivodi δεν τον έχει ζητήσει ακόμα. Να τους το παραδώσω όταν πάω να πληρώσω τον επόμενο λογαριασμό;


Δεν βλεπω τον λογο να το κανεις αυτο...Θα πεσει εξω η vivodi?Τοσο καιρο που περιμεναμε την cabletv η vivodi μας ειχε γραμμενους...Η σειρα μας τωρα...Αν ποτε και οταν ας ερθουν να το παρουν.....(μετα απο μερικους μηνες)

----------


## lewton

> Και μένα δεν μου τον πήραν τον εξοπλισμό! Τουλάχιστον οι τεχνικοί δεν δέχτηκαν να τον παραλάβουν και η Vivodi δεν τον έχει ζητήσει ακόμα. Να τους το παραδώσω όταν πάω να πληρώσω τον επόμενο λογαριασμό;


Όχι, γιατί μπορεί απλά να το πετάξουν σε ένα ράφι και μετά από... κανένα εξάμηνο να σου στείλουν εξώδικο που δεν το έχεις επιστρέψει.
Κράτησέ το σε καλή κατάσταση, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## coftaras

> παιδιά καλησπέρα...
> 
> sorry για την αποχή από το φορουμ για πολύ καιρό αλλά βλέπετε ότι όποιος παντρευεται αυτά παθαίνει!
> λοιπόν στο θέμα μας... σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός από την vivodi και αφού εκανε τον έλεγχο στο καλώδιο.... ενω εγω τον κοίταγα στα μάτια... με ενημερώνει ότι συνχρονίζω στα 15,5 mbs!!!!!
> 
> όταν με το καλό τελείωσα όλες τις δουλειές και αφού συνδέθηκα... πήρα τις παρακάτω μετρήσεις απο το modem 
> Modem Status 
>  Connection Status   Connected 
> Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
> ...


Kαλα μ@λ@κιες λενε ?Πως ειναι δυνατον να συνχρονιστηκες στα 15,5 ενω το ρουτερ λεει 13....Ημαρτον... 
Κατα αλλα εχει θορυβο(s/n) η γραμμη σου με αποτελεσμα να μην σε αφηνει να εχεις καλυτερο συνχρονισμο, και αυτο που σου δινει τοσο μεγαλο συνχρονισμο ειναι οτι εχεις εξαιρετικο Line attenuation (εξασθένηση γραμμής)

----------


## gkandir

> ...
> sorry για την αποχή από το φορουμ για πολύ καιρό αλλά βλέπετε ότι όποιος παντρευεται αυτά παθαίνει!
> ...


Αργά το σκέφτηκες!  :Razz: 






> ...
> λοιπόν στο θέμα μας... σήμερα ήρθε ο τεχνικός από την vivodi και αφού εκανε τον έλεγχο στο καλώδιο.... ενω εγω τον κοίταγα στα μάτια... με ενημερώνει ότι συνχρονίζω στα 15,5 mbs!!!!!


Την μέτρηση ο τεχνικός που την έκανε, στο σπίτι σου ή στο κεντρικό κουτί της πολυκατοικίας; Μπορεί, πιθανά, να μην είναι καλή η καλωδίωση στο σπίτι σου. Υποθέσεις κάνω...

----------


## panman100

Εμένα μου βάλανε σήμερα cable μετά την αίτησή μου στις 2/3 και έχω ένα θέμα! οκ με το internet, μπαίνω με 16-17, αλλά το θέμα μου είναι η tv! δεν μου είχε πει κανείς πως λειτουργεί με ethernet! εγώ νόμιζα πως είναι ασύρματος ο αποκωδικοποιητής! δηλαδή θα πρέπει να βρω πάνω απο 20m καλώδιο και να το έχω μέσα στα πόδια μου! μόλις το είπα στον τεχνικό τους, μου είπε να μην το βάλω, έτσι κ αλλιώς δεν παίζει και τίποτα καλό στην tv! εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει κάτι πιο απλό για να γλυτώσω το καλώδιο σε όλο το σπίτι, πχ κανένας τεχνικός που να φτιάχνει πρίζες δικτύου! επίσης μου αλλάξανε τα τηλ στο σπίτι! Γιατί με είχαν ρωτήσει αρχές μαρτίου αν έχω πρόβλημα να αλλάξω και να μου βάλουν cable μέχρι τέλος μαρτίου! φυσικά είπα πως ήμουν οκ, αλλά που να ήξερα πως αυτό θα γινόταν 4,5 μήνες μετά! γενικά δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος από όλα αυτά και δυστιχώς δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ! άρε vivodi τι μας έκανες πάλι...

----------


## A_gamer

> μου είπε να μην το βάλω, έτσι κ αλλιώς δεν παίζει και τίποτα καλό στην tv


Τουλάχιστον ήταν ειλικρινής. :ROFL:

----------


## panman100

> Εμένα μου βάλανε σήμερα cable μετά την αίτησή μου στις 2/3 και έχω ένα θέμα! οκ με το internet, μπαίνω με 16-17, αλλά το θέμα μου είναι η tv! δεν μου είχε πει κανείς πως λειτουργεί με ethernet! εγώ νόμιζα πως είναι ασύρματος ο αποκωδικοποιητής! δηλαδή θα πρέπει να βρω πάνω απο 20m καλώδιο και να το έχω μέσα στα πόδια μου! μόλις το είπα στον τεχνικό τους, μου είπε να μην το βάλω, έτσι κ αλλιώς δεν παίζει και τίποτα καλό στην tv! εγώ αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει κάτι πιο απλό για να γλυτώσω το καλώδιο σε όλο το σπίτι, πχ κανένας τεχνικός που να φτιάχνει πρίζες δικτύου! επίσης μου αλλάξανε τα τηλ στο σπίτι! Γιατί με είχαν ρωτήσει αρχές μαρτίου αν έχω πρόβλημα να αλλάξω και να μου βάλουν cable μέχρι τέλος μαρτίου! φυσικά είπα πως ήμουν οκ, αλλά που να ήξερα πως αυτό θα γινόταν 4,5 μήνες μετά! γενικά δεν είμαι καθόλου ευχαριστημένος από όλα αυτά και δυστιχώς δεν ξέρω που να απευθυνθώ! άρε vivodi τι μας έκανες πάλι...


άκυρο η ταχύτητα!!! τελικά μπαίνω με 1,7!!! δηλαδή πιο λίγο από πριν! τους πήρα και τους έβρισα πρωί-πρωι! για να δούμε τι θα γίνει!

----------


## Acer

> άκυρο η ταχύτητα!!! τελικά μπαίνω με 1,7!!! δηλαδή πιο λίγο από πριν! τους πήρα και τους έβρισα πρωί-πρωι! για να δούμε τι θα γίνει!


μπορεις να εισαι καπως πιο *σαφης* βαζοντας MB, mbit, kbit, whatever, για να καταλαβαινουμε τι ακριβως συμβαινει ? ... (την μια 16-17, την αλλη 1.7, κλπ)... Κι επισης τι να την κανεις την tv αν εχεις γρηγορο internet *και* τα τηλεφωνα δουλευουν μια χαρα ?... (για τα οποια τηλεφωνα και παλι δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως εννοεις, μαλλον θα εννοεις οτι *δεν* ζητησες φορητοτητα και σου εδωσαν δυο νεους αριθμους ??). Και τελος αν σε καιει *οπωσδηποτε* το να βλεπεις tv και *δεν* θες να τραβηξεις 20m καλωδιο, μπορεις καλλιστα να κανεις αυτο που προτεινε η vivodi απο τις αρχες, δηλαδη να εχεις το vood διπλα στην tv (στον αποκωδικοποιητη) και να εχεις *ασυρματο* internet και *ασυρματα* τηλεφωνα ...  :Wink:

----------


## aris60

Καλησπερα επιτελους η υπομονη μου βγηκε σε καλο μολις ενεργοποιηθηκα.  :Smile:

----------


## Acer

> Καλησπερα επιτελους η υπομονη μου βγηκε σε καλο μολις ενεργοποιηθηκα.


αντε, επιτελους ... για λεγε εντυπωσεις ... τρεξε κανα speed test, κατεβασε κατι απο μεγαλα επισημα sites, κλπ ... η ποιοτητα του τηλεφωνου ειναι καλη ?...

----------


## pegaman

> Παράθεση: Αρχικό μήνυμα από aris60  
> Καλησπερα επιτελους η υπομονη μου βγηκε σε καλο μολις ενεργοποιηθηκα.


Εμενα ηρθαν σημερα συγχρονισε αλλα μου ειπαν να αφησω το vood ανοιχτο giati ginetai upgrade στο firmware.
Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω τηλεφωνο γιατι το vood απλα δεν συνδεεεται.
Το ΤΥ της vivodi μου ειπε οτι αυτο ειναι πανελλαδικο και θα γινει μεχρι το πρωι.
Εσυ πως συνδεθηκες?

----------


## Acer

> Εμενα ηρθαν σημερα συγχρονισε αλλα μου ειπαν να αφησω το vood ανοιχτο giati ginetai upgrade στο firmware.
> Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω τηλεφωνο γιατι το vood απλα δεν συνδεεεται.


σε μερικες ωριτσες θα εισαι οκ, υπομονη ... (αν οχι, παρε τους τηλεφωνο, επιλογη 5 ... ο,τι ειναι να κανουν εξαλλου θα το κανουν remotely)

----------


## gkandir

> Εμενα ηρθαν σημερα συγχρονισε αλλα μου ειπαν να αφησω το vood ανοιχτο giati ginetai upgrade στο firmware.
> Μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω τηλεφωνο γιατι το vood απλα δεν συνδεεεται.
> Το ΤΥ της vivodi μου ειπε οτι αυτο ειναι πανελλαδικο και θα γινει μεχρι το πρωι.
> Εσυ πως συνδεθηκες?


Ποιο πρωί, αύριο το πρωί;

Ρωτάω γιατί σε μένα ενώ το λαμπάκι aDSL είναι αναμμένο κανονικά το Status δε σταματάει ποτέ ν' αναβοσβήνει και, φυσικά, δεν έχω καθόλου σύνδεση. Αυτό συμβαίνει από χθες στις 8μ.μ.

Γενικά έχω βλάβη εδώ και καιρό και έλεγα ότι οφειλόταν στη βλάβη αλλά τώρα μαθαίνω ότι γίνεται και αλλού.

----------


## panman100

> μπορεις να εισαι καπως πιο *σαφης* βαζοντας MB, mbit, kbit, whatever, για να καταλαβαινουμε τι ακριβως συμβαινει ? ... (την μια 16-17, την αλλη 1.7, κλπ)... Κι επισης τι να την κανεις την tv αν εχεις γρηγορο internet *και* τα τηλεφωνα δουλευουν μια χαρα ?... (για τα οποια τηλεφωνα και παλι δεν καταλαβα τι ακριβως εννοεις, μαλλον θα εννοεις οτι *δεν* ζητησες φορητοτητα και σου εδωσαν δυο νεους αριθμους ??). Και τελος αν σε καιει *οπωσδηποτε* το να βλεπεις tv και *δεν* θες να τραβηξεις 20m καλωδιο, μπορεις καλλιστα να κανεις αυτο που προτεινε η vivodi απο τις αρχες, δηλαδη να εχεις το vood διπλα στην tv (στον αποκωδικοποιητη) και να εχεις *ασυρματο* internet και *ασυρματα* τηλεφωνα ...



λοιπόν! οι ταχύτητες που λέω είναι σε σχέση με το 20M που μας έταξε η vivodi. μέχρι τις προάλλες είχα 2Μ και μετά το cable 1,7Μ! Με πήραν τηλ. και τελικά είπαν θα προσπαθήσουν νατο φτιάξουν σήμερα ή αύριο, αλλά η ταχύτητα μου θα είναι 8-10Μ που εντάξει δεν είναι είναι και τόσο μικρή! 
Είχα πει πως δεν με ενδιέφερε η φορητότητα, τον Μάρτιο! Για να μπει πιο γρήγορα! Που να φανταστώ πως αυτοί το κράτησαν 4 μήνες μετά! 
το vood δεν θέλω να το βάλω κοντά στην tv γιατί μετά ο υπολογιστής θα είναι μακριά και από 8-10 ταχύτητα θα πέσω πολύ πολύ πιο κάτω και δεν αξίζει!
αυτό που έκανα ειναι να παραγγείλώ μέσω ebay δύο NETGEAR XE102 στην τιμή που εδώ κάνει μόνο το ένα δηλ. 40 ευρώ, που θεωρητικά λύνει το πρόβλημα της απόστασης! Αλλά άμα δεν το δεις από κοντά! 

γενικά έχω ξενερώσει με όλα αυτά! να περιμένεις κάτι τόσους μήνες και τελικά...

Επίσης, όσες φορές και να μιλήσεις στη vivodi πάντα ακούς κάτι διαφορετικό! Ανάλογα την κατάρτηση του υπαλλήλου! ένας μου είπε για την ασύρματη δικτύωση με ασύρματο ethernet και ένας άλλος αρνιόταν πεισματικά την ύπαρξη λύσης!

----------


## pan.nl

Από τις 17:00 χθες μέχρι και τις 11-12 σήμερα είχε πέσει η σύνδεση, ούτε internet ούτε τηλέφωνο λειτουργούσαν. Τώρα είναι εντάξει αλλά ακόμα αναβοσβήνει η λυχνία του "status". Συνέβη και σε άλλους?

Αρκετό downtime τελευταία  :Thinking:

----------


## Acer

> Επίσης, όσες φορές και να μιλήσεις στη vivodi πάντα ακούς κάτι διαφορετικό! Ανάλογα την κατάρτηση του υπαλλήλου! ένας μου είπε για την ασύρματη δικτύωση με ασύρματο ethernet και ένας άλλος αρνιόταν πεισματικά την ύπαρξη λύσης!


 :Thinking: αυτο ειναι αληθεια, το εχω διαπιστωσει πολλες φορες κι εγω ... θα σε συμβουλευα να παιρνεις αρκετες φορες *μεχρι* να πεσεις πανω σε καποιον εμπειρο που θα σου λυσει το προβλημα σου (και στο μεταξυ θα "διασταυρωνεις" και τις γνωμες των υπολοιπων μεταξυ τους !) ... (κι αυτο επειδη *δεν* σου δινουν να μιλησεις με καποιον πιο "senior" οταν τους το ζητας, κι ετσι απλα εξαρτασαι απο αυτον που απλα θα τυχει να σηκωσει το τηλεφωνο ...)

----------


## gkandir

> Από τις 17:00 χθες μέχρι και τις 11-12 σήμερα είχε πέσει η σύνδεση, ούτε internet ούτε τηλέφωνο λειτουργούσαν. Τώρα είναι εντάξει αλλά ακόμα αναβοσβήνει η λυχνία του "status". Συνέβη και σε άλλους?
> 
> Αρκετό downtime τελευταία


Κι εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα όπως λέω εδώ πιο πάνω. Το τι γίνεται τώρα θα το δω όταν πάω στο σπίτι σε κάνα δίωρο.

Δηλαδή, σε σένα, αυτή τη στιγμή, δουλεύει το internet και τα τηλέφωνα παρόλο που το Status συνεχίζει να αναβοσβήνει; Στο web interface μπαίνεις;

----------


## pan.nl

> Κι εγώ έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα όπως λέω εδώ πιο πάνω. Το τι γίνεται τώρα θα το δω όταν πάω στο σπίτι σε κάνα δίωρο.
> 
> Δηλαδή, σε σένα, αυτή τη στιγμή, δουλεύει το internet και τα τηλέφωνα παρόλο που το Status συνεχίζει να αναβοσβήνει; Στο web interface μπαίνεις;


Μου είπαν πως είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα και επηρεάστηκαν οι Full LLU συνδέσεις και ακόμα περισσότερο οι συνδρομητές Cable TV. Τώρα μπορώ πλέον να μπω στο interface του router κανονικά. Η λυχνία του status ακόμα αναβοσβήνει.

----------


## pegaman

> Μου είπαν πως είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα και επηρεάστηκαν οι Full LLU συνδέσεις και ακόμα περισσότερο οι συνδρομητές Cable TV. Τώρα μπορώ πλέον να μπω στο interface του router κανονικά. Η λυχνία του status ακόμα αναβοσβήνει.


Το τλφ και το ιντερνετ δουλευουν?

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Kαλα μ@λ@κιες λενε ?Πως ειναι δυνατον να συνχρονιστηκες στα 15,5 ενω το ρουτερ λεει 13....Ημαρτον... 
> Κατα αλλα εχει θορυβο(s/n) η γραμμη σου με αποτελεσμα να μην σε αφηνει να εχεις καλυτερο συνχρονισμο, και αυτο που σου δινει τοσο μεγαλο συνχρονισμο ειναι οτι ε*χεις εξαιρετικο Line attenuation* (εξασθένηση γραμμής)


Δε θα το'λεγα και εξαιρετικό . Εχει 30 dB  Line Attenuation στο DownStream . Πάντως δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημο.

----------


## lewton

> Καλησπερα επιτελους η υπομονη μου βγηκε σε καλο μολις ενεργοποιηθηκα.


Καλορίζικη η γραμμή, χωρίς άλλα προβλήματα.  :Wink: 
Μόνο μη γράψεις πάλι στο προφίλ σου ότι ο τύπος της είναι cable. Το σωστό είναι ADSL2+ Vivodi Full.

----------


## aris60

> Καλορίζικη η γραμμή, χωρίς άλλα προβλήματα. 
> Μόνο μη γράψεις πάλι στο προφίλ σου ότι ο τύπος της είναι cable. Το σωστό είναι ADSL2+ Vivodi Full.


Καλησπερα συμφωνα με την εταιρια το γραφει CABLETV τι να γραψω αυτο που πληρωνω και η αυτο που λες εσυ.  :Thinking:

----------


## pan.nl

> Καλησπερα συμφωνα με την εταιρια το γραφει CABLETV τι να γραψω αυτο που πληρωνω και η αυτο που λες εσυ.


Νομίζω πως ο lewton αναφερόταν στην τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιείται και όχι στην ονομασία. Άλλο η καλωδιακή σύνδεση (cable) και άλλο η τεχνολογία ADSL2+.

Μπορείς στο όνομα του παρόχου (ISP) να βάλεις Vivodi - Cable TV.

----------


## aris60

Τελικα ειναι πολυ δυνατο το cabletv ολα ειναι στην εντελεια,σαν πρωτη μερα. Τα τζαμπατζοτηλεφωνα δε ειναι αχτυπητα , ασε να μιλανε οσο θελουνε τωρα ησυχασα επιτελους,η tv το βραδυ θα της ριξω μια ματια, 3 pc φωρτομενα μια χαρα.Ευχομαι υπομονη σε ολους που ειναι σε αναμονη ενεργοποιησης σας λεω ειλικρινα αξιζει.  :Smile:

----------


## aris60

> Νομίζω πως ο lewton αναφερόταν στην τεχνολογία που χρησιμοποιείται και όχι στην ονομασία. Άλλο η καλωδιακή σύνδεση (cable) και άλλο η τεχνολογία ADSL2+.
> 
> Μπορείς στο όνομα του παρόχου (ISP) να βάλεις Vivodi - Cable TV.


OK ετσι ναι οπως το εχεις εσυ σωστοτερο.  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Καλησπερα συμφωνα με την εταιρια το γραφει CABLETV τι να γραψω αυτο που πληρωνω και η αυτο που λες εσυ.


CableTV είναι εμπορική ονομασία. Πώς λέμε Vodafone A la Carte, Cosmote What's Up κλπ.  :Wink: 

Ο τύπος της γραμμής είναι ADSL2+. Σιγά μην πέρασε cable δίκτυο η Vivodi.

----------


## aris60

> CableTV είναι εμπορική ονομασία. Πώς λέμε Vodafone A la Carte, Cosmote What's Up κλπ. 
> 
> Ο τύπος της γραμμής είναι ADSL2+. Σιγά μην πέρασε cable δίκτυο η Vivodi.


Σιγα σιγα θα περασει οπου ναναι κοντευει  :Whistle:

----------


## gkandir

> Σιγα σιγα θα περασει οπου ναναι κοντευει


Καλά, δε κάνεις ένα post τα stats του router;

----------


## Acer

> Καλά, δε κάνεις ένα post τα stats του router;


... το πρωτο πραγμα που οφειλει να κανει ο καθε φρεσκοενεργοποιημενος  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## aris60

> Καλά, δε κάνεις ένα post τα stats του router;


Θα κανω σιγα σιγα πρωτη μερα ειναι ολα μαζι,αφου δουλευουν τα τζαμπατζοτηλεφωνα θα τα δω και τα αλλα.  :Smile:

----------


## Acer

> Θα κανω σιγα σιγα πρωτη μερα ειναι ολα μαζι,αφου δουλευουν τα τζαμπατζοτηλεφωνα θα τα δω και τα αλλα.


με αλλα λογια δηλαδη, πλακωθηκες στα τζαμπατζοτηλεφωνα κι εμας τα φιλαρακια σου μας γραφεις κανονικα τωρα, ετσι ?...  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## aris60

> με αλλα λογια δηλαδη, πλακωθηκες στα τζαμπατζοτηλεφωνα κι εμας τα φιλαρακια σου μας γραφεις κανονικα τωρα, ετσι ?...


εδω ειμαι απο ταχυτητα ειμαι τωρα 17849/1023.  :Smile:

----------


## Acer

> εδω ειμαι απο ταχυτητα ειμαι τωρα 17849/1023.


μια χαρα εισαι ... απλα νωριτερα σημερα ειχες γραψει *εδω* κατι για κλειδωμα router στα "9/526" και μας μπερδεψες ...  :Thinking:  :Wink:  (δεν ειχα πολυκαταλαβει τι τιμη ηταν αυτη)

----------


## aris60

Network Statistics   

 Connection Status  

 DHCP Clients  

 Modem Status  

 Product Information  

 System Log  



  Log Out  

  Modem Status 
Modem Status 
 Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   17837 
US Margin   12 
DS Margin   6 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   20 
US Line Attenuation   12 
Peak Cell Rate   2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   55 
CRC Tx Fast   0 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Interleaved 


DSL Statistics 
 Near End F4 Loop Back Count   0 
Near End F5 Loop Back Count   0 


  Καποιος να μου πει πως ειμαι για πρωτη μερα.  :Thinking:

----------


## pegaman

Na και τα δικα μου

Modem Status
Connection Status	 	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps)	 	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps)	 	12283
US Margin	 	11
DS Margin	 	10
Trained Modulation	 	 ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors	 	0
DS Line Attenuation	 	26
US Line Attenuation	 	16
Peak Cell Rate	 	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast	 	262
CRC Tx Fast	 	0
CRC Rx Interleaved	 	0
CRC Tx Interleaved	 	0
Path Mode	 	Interleaved

DSL Statistics
Near End F4 Loop Back Count	 	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count	 	0

Ολα πολυ καλα μεχρι στιγμης εκτος της φορητοτητας που δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομα.
Αξιζε τον κοπο η αναμονη

----------


## Acer

> Καποιος να μου πει πως ειμαι για πρωτη μερα.


για "πρωτη μερα" *μια χαρα* εισαι ... για τις επομενες μερες δεν ξερω ομως ...  :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## panman100

μου φτιάξαν το πρόβλημα τελικά! αλλά η ταχύτητά μου είναι μόλις 8Μ και δεν γίνεται μεγαλύτερη όπως μου είπαν! Κριμα! Πάντως όλα δουλεύουν οκ! και η TV (που όντως δε λέει και πολλά) και το τηλ. και δουλεύουν κανονικά όλα μαζί! πάει και αυτό, τελείωσε...

----------


## tsekouras

Ορίστε και τα δικά μου χαρακτηριστικά:

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	11984
US Margin 	  	11
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	28
US Line Attenuation 	  	16
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	107
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved

----------


## Acer

> Ορίστε και τα δικά μου χαρακτηριστικά:
> Us Rate (Kbps) 1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps) 11984
> US Margin 11
> DS Margin 6
> DS Line Attenuation 28
> US Line Attenuation 16


ρε παιδια, με αυτα τα stats δεν θα πρεπε να πιανει ο φιλος *τουλαχιστον* 15-16 mbits ?  :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

> ρε παιδια, με αυτα τα stats δεν θα πρεπε να πιανει ο φιλος *τουλαχιστον* 15-16 mbits ?


Εγώ είχα attenuation 30 αλλα μου έλεγαν ότι 8 θα πιάσω.
Προφανώς μια από τα ίδια.

----------


## pan.nl

> ρε παιδια, με αυτα τα stats δεν θα πρεπε να πιανει ο φιλος *τουλαχιστον* 15-16 mbits ?


Είναι θέμα τύχης αναφορικά με την ποιότητα της γραμμής που θα σου λάχει...Κι εγώ με attenuation 30 μια από τα ίδια με όσα γράφει παραπάνω ο lewton.

----------


## aris60

Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   17806 
US Margin   11 
DS Margin   8 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   20 
US Line Attenuation   12 
Peak Cell Rate   2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   1681 
CRC Tx Fast   19 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Interleaved 


DSL Statistics 
 Near End F4 Loop Back Count   0 
Near End F5 Loop Back Count   0 

simerini metrisi

----------


## pdk64

Ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 11/7, στο Χαλάνδρι..

Modem Status
Connection Status 
Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 867
Ds Rate (Kbps) 8187
US Margin 5
DS Margin 9
Trained Modulation ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 27
DS Line Attenuation 26
US Line Attenuation 28
Peak Cell Rate 2044 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 1329
CRC Tx Fast 166
CRC Rx Interleaved 0
CRC Tx Interleaved 0
Path Mode Interleaved

Νομίζω πάντως ότι κάτι δεν παει καλά αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι είμαι 500 μέτρα από τον ΟΤΕ.
Κανένας άλλος από Χαλάνδρι ; Δεν νομίζω να έχει προβλημα η περιοχή..

----------


## P3acE

Χθες μπηκε η γραμμη

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	18025
US Margin 	  	11
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	18
US Line Attenuation 	  	10
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	2187
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

Αν και χθες ελεγε 18700 και κατι χμμμμ..Μενω στο ρεντη και την αιτηση την εχω κανει τελη Μαρτιου ή Απριλιου δεν θυμαμαι ποιο μηνα ακριβως  :S

----------


## aris60

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 11/7, στο Χαλάνδρι..
> 
> Modem Status
> Connection Status 
> Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps) 867
> Ds Rate (Kbps) 8187
> US Margin 5
> DS Margin 9
> ...


Καλημερα φιλε πολυ ασχημο το αποτελεσμα σου καλεσε τους να δης κατι εχει η γραμμη σου.

----------


## tsekouras

> ρε παιδια, με αυτα τα stats δεν θα πρεπε να πιανει ο φιλος *τουλαχιστον* 15-16 mbits ?


Πιάνω τέτοια ταχύτητα γιατί δεν έχω βάλει ακόμη μπρίζα τηλεφώνου και το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο που πηγαίνει στο vood είναι συνδεμένο στον αέρα στριφτά!!!  

Έλειπα το ΣΚ από το σπίτι. Όταν βάλω την πρίζα θα ξαναποστάρω τα στατιστικά μου!!!

----------


## pan.nl

Τα πράγματα φαίνεται να ομαλοποιούνται πλέον. Η γραμμή παρουσιάζει μεγάλη σταθερότητα, η τηλεφωνία επίσης δεν παρουσιάζει προβλήματα πλέον. Η γραμμή μου παρουσιάζει λιγότερο θόρυβο, υποψιάζομαι πως επηρεάζεται έντονα από τις καιρικές συνθήκες και δη από τη θερμοκρασία, αφού μόλις υποχώρησαν οι ζέστες το SNR margin ανέβηκε:

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	8187
US Margin 	  	10
DS Margin 	  	11 (πριν ήταν μεταξύ 4 και 6)
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	30
US Line Attenuation 	  	18
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	10471
CRC Tx Fast 	  	53
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved

Τα pings ανεβαίνουν κατά διαστήματα προς συγκεκριμένα sites αλλά μάλλον είναι θέμα routing. Σε γενικές γραμμές τα pings παραμένουν εξαιρετικά ενώ και ο αριθμός των πακέτων ανά δευτερόλεπτο (pps) αυξήθηκε λίγο και σταθεροποιήθηκε στα 1200-1210.

----------


## gkandir

Τι είναι ρε γ@μώτω οι γραμμές και επηρεάζονται από τη θερμοκρασία, αρθριτικά;  :Razz: 

Ε ρε, κάτι υποδομές που έχουμε...

Anyway, καμιά εξήγηση για τα χιλιάδες errors και το path mode σου έχουν δώσει;

----------


## Umbra

Καλησπερα Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω,τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι τα εξης 

Connection Status	 	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps)	 	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps)	 	10814
US Margin	 	10
DS Margin	 	5
Trained Modulation	 	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors	 	0
DS Line Attenuation	 	34
US Line Attenuation	 	20
Peak Cell Rate	 	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast	 	547
CRC Tx Fast	 	0
CRC Rx Interleaved	 	0
CRC Tx Interleaved	 	0
Path Mode	 	Interleaved


Δυστυχως κατεβαζω με 170,
ξερει κανεις τι πρεπει να κανω

----------


## pan.nl

> Καλησπερα Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω,τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι τα εξης 
> 
> Connection Status         Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps)         1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps)         10814
> US Margin         10
> DS Margin         5
> Trained Modulation         ADSL2Plus
> LOS Errors         0
> ...


Μήπως ήσουν προηγουμένως σε Full LLU 2048/256? Αν ναι, μπορεί να μην έχουν αναβαθμίσει τη συνδρομή σου ακόμα. Καλύτερα κάλεσέ τους.

Πολύ θόρυβο έχει η γραμμή σου πάντως και με SNR Margin 5 είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις συχνές αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## gkandir

> Καλησπερα Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω,τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι τα εξης 
> 
> Connection Status	 	Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps)	 	1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps)	 	10814
> US Margin	 	10
> DS Margin	 	5
> Trained Modulation	 	ADSL2Plus
> LOS Errors	 	0
> ...


Checkαρέ το λίγο ακόμα και αν μέχρι αύριο το πρωί δεν φτιάξει πάρε και δήλωσε βλάβη.

Edit: Σωστό αυτό που λέει ο φίλος Panayotis_Ath ο οποίος με πρόλαβε!  :Razz:

----------


## Umbra

Ναι ο θορυβος ειναι αρκετα υψηλος ομως ο τεχνικος μου ειπε πως για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα να συνδεσω το καλωδιο που παει απο το vood στην πριζα του τηλεφώνου απευθειας...γιατι παρεμβάλεται απο ενα κλιψακι(δεν ξερω αν ο ορος ειναι δοκιμος)


Και η προηγουμενη σύνδεση μου ήταν 768 οτε..

----------


## aris60

> Καλησπερα Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω,τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου ειναι τα εξης 
> 
> Connection Status	 	Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps)	 	1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps)	 	10814
> US Margin	 	10
> DS Margin	 	5
> Trained Modulation	 	ADSL2Plus
> LOS Errors	 	0
> ...


Καλησπερα φιλε πολυ χαμηλα εισαι σε ποια περιοχη εισαι?

----------


## Umbra

Ζωγραφου δλδ Αμπελοκηπων 

Μένω ομως πολυ ψηλα κοντα στην πολυτεχνειουπολη

----------


## aris60

> Ζωγραφου δλδ Αμπελοκηπων 
> 
> Μένω ομως πολυ ψηλα κοντα στην πολυτεχνειουπολη


Γειτονας εισαιΜκρας Ασιας εισαι το dislam θα βγης πιο ψηλα αλλα παιζετε επειδη,ποσα μετρα εισαι σε ενημερωσανε στο μετρημα?  :Thinking:

----------


## aris60

> Ναι ο θορυβος ειναι αρκετα υψηλος ομως ο τεχνικος μου ειπε πως για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα να συνδεσω το καλωδιο που παει απο το vood στην πριζα του τηλεφώνου απευθειας...γιατι παρεμβάλεται απο ενα κλιψακι(δεν ξερω αν ο ορος ειναι δοκιμος)
> 
> 
> Και η προηγουμενη σύνδεση μου ήταν 768 οτε..


Mην πειραζεις τιποτε.  :Smile:

----------


## aris60

> Τι είναι ρε γ@μώτω οι γραμμές και επηρεάζονται από τη θερμοκρασία, αρθριτικά; 
> 
> Ε ρε, κάτι υποδομές που έχουμε...
> 
> Anyway, καμιά εξήγηση για τα χιλιάδες errors και το path mode σου έχουν δώσει;


Τα ρουτερ ψηλα απο κατω ενα πανερακι να κυκλοφορει αερας απο κατω,εαν δεν κλιματιζετε ο χωρος [a/c]Aστειο ακουγετε ειναι ομως μια λυση.  :Smile:

----------


## Umbra

@aris60

τι εννοεις θα βγώ πιο  ψηλά
μου περιπου 3 χιλιομετρα

----------


## aris60

> @aris60
> 
> τι εννοεις θα βγώ πιο  ψηλά
> μου περιπου 3 χιλιομετρα


Ενοω συμφωνα με αυτους που μετρησαν με το οργανο την αποσταση αν ξερεις?

----------


## Umbra

μου ειπε οτι απέχω περιπου τρια χιλιόμετρα

----------


## aris60

> μου ειπε οτι απέχω περιπου τρια χιλιόμετρα


Εισαι μακρυα εκει ειναι η διαφορα εγω ειμαι στα 1003 μετρα.

----------


## scoupegt

αυτο το   *Attainable rate (Kbps)*: 
που γραφουν καποια ρουτερ τι ειναι???

----------


## pan.nl

> αυτο το   *Attainable rate (Kbps)*: 
> που γραφουν καποια ρουτερ τι ειναι???


Είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορεί να συγχρονίσει με βάση την απόσταση/εξασθένιση του σήματος (attenuation) και τον θόρυβο (SNR Margin).

----------


## scoupegt

> Είναι η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που μπορεί να συγχρονίσει με βάση την απόσταση/εξασθένιση του σήματος (attenuation) και τον θόρυβο (SNR Margin).


σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.....
εμενα βγαζει
Attainable rate (Kbps):  	7232   	1456 
δηλ εγω που θα βαλω telefonet+ θα συχρονιζω εκει και παρακατω?οχι 10000?

----------


## pan.nl

> σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.....
> εμενα βγαζει
> Attainable rate (Kbps):      7232       1456 
> δηλ εγω που θα βαλω telefonet+ θα συχρονιζω εκει και παρακατω?οχι 10000?


Εαν έχεις απλό ADSLrouter, το attainable rate δεν είναι ακριβές (εξαιτίας του πρωτοκολλου), εαν είναι ADSL2+ τότε τόσο περίπου θα έχεις και στο Telefonet+.

----------


## scoupegt

> Εαν έχεις απλό ADSLrouter, το attainable rate δεν είναι ακριβές (εξαιτίας του πρωτοκολλου), εαν είναι ADSL2+ τότε τόσο περίπου θα έχεις και στο Telefonet+.


εχω το usr 9108 νομζω πως ειναι adsl2+....
οχ απογοητευτηκα τωρα!
τωρα ομως δουλευει σαν adsl απλο δεν παιζει ρολο αυτο? :Closed topic:

----------


## scoupegt

παντως οσοι εχουν δει τα στατιστικα μου,μου λενε οτι αντεχει ταχυητες γυρω στο 18-19Μbps

----------


## pan.nl

Μια χαρά είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, scoupegt. Δυστυχώς πολλοί δεν έχουμε τόσο καλές γραμμές...

----------


## scoupegt

> Μια χαρά είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, scoupegt. Δυστυχώς πολλοί δεν έχουμε τόσο καλές γραμμές...


μακαρι να ειχαν ολες καλες γραμμες....
τωρα με αυτη την γραμμη θα συχονιζω στα 7200 που λεει το atteinable rate?

----------


## aris60

> μακαρι να ειχαν ολες καλες γραμμες....
> τωρα με αυτη την γραμμη θα συχονιζω στα 7200 που λεει το atteinable rate?


Καλημερα να σε ρωτησω εχεις cabletv? γιατι στο προφιλ σου γραφιες αλλα?  :Thinking:

----------


## Acer

> Καλημερα να σε ρωτησω εχεις cabletv? γιατι στο προφιλ σου γραφιες αλλα?


διοτι εχει 1024/256, απλουστατα !  :Smile: 

(*αν ειχε* ομως cabletv με αυτη την γραμμη, και με ενα καλο adsl2+ router, παω στοιχημα οτι θα συγχρονιζε στα 20480 !! ... και με telefonet+ φυσικα στα 10240 )  :Wink: 

φιλε scoupegt μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα, εχεις *φοβερη* γραμμη  :Smile:  ... Σε *ποια* περιοχη/κομβο εισαι και *ποσο* μακρια εισαι απο τον κομβο αν γνωριζεις πες μας ...

----------


## scoupegt

οχι δεν εχω cable tv :Razz: 
εχω κανει αιτηση για telefonet+

απλως καποιος εγραψε παραπανω για το atteinable rate και ηθελα να μαθω τι ειναι :Thinking: 
sorry για το offtopic :Whistle: 


αχ ξελαφρωσα τωρα γιατι ειχα δει το atteinable rate στα 7200kbps και λεω την κατσαμε :Wink: 

ειμαι στην περιοχη Μερταμορφωση συνορα με Ν.Ηρακλειο και ειμαι αν δεν κανω λαθος στο dslam Ν.Ηρακλειου...
τωρα ποσο απεχω μακαρι να ηξερα...
συμφωνα με το noise  πρεπει να εμαι γυρω στα 1200m!

----------


## scoupegt

> διοτι εχει 1024/256, απλουστατα ! 
> 
> (*αν ειχε* ομως cabletv με αυτη την γραμμη, και με ενα καλο adsl2+ router, παω στοιχημα οτι θα συγχρονιζε στα 20480 !! ... και με telefonet+ φυσικα στα 10240 ) 
> 
> φιλε scoupegt μην ανησυχεις για τιποτα, εχεις *φοβερη* γραμμη  ... Σε *ποια* περιοχη/κομβο εισαι και *ποσο* μακρια εισαι απο τον κομβο αν γνωριζεις πες μας ...


εσυ που βρισκεσαι?
γιατι δεν εισαι full?

----------


## Acer

> εσυ που βρισκεσαι?
> γιατι δεν εισαι full?


... γιατι ειμαι ακομη σε 12μηνο shared 2048/640 με αιτηση για cabletv απο τον Μαρτιο (κομβος Αρης) ...  :Wink:

----------


## miky_7

> παντως οσοι εχουν δει τα στατιστικα μου,μου λενε οτι αντεχει ταχυητες γυρω στο 18-19Μbps


Οντως μια χαρα ειναι γραμμη σου to attainable rate στα 7Mbps πρεπει να στo βγαζει γιατι εχεις επιλεξει πρωτοκολλο G.DMT

----------


## pegaman

και μετα απο 1 εβδομαδα ενεργοποιημενος σε cabletv ιδου οι εντυπωσεις μου.
TV πολυ καλη ποιοτητα κανενα προβλημα
Voip μια χαρα χωρις ιδιαιτερα προβληματα
internet χμμ... dl απο servers εξωτερικου καλους, τυπου apple nvidia αλλα και apo ftp.ntua.gr περιπου 1.2ΜΒ/s αλλα απο αλλους servers average 450Κ/s. Torrents μεχρι και 700K/s

Na και τα stats του vood

Modem Status
Connection Status	 	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps)	 	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps)	 	12283
US Margin	 	11
DS Margin	 	8
Trained Modulation	 	 ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors	 	0
DS Line Attenuation	 	26
US Line Attenuation	 	16
Peak Cell Rate	 	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast	 	22
CRC Tx Fast	 	0
CRC Rx Interleaved	 	0
CRC Tx Interleaved	 	0
Path Mode	 	Interleaved

DSL Statistics
Near End F4 Loop Back Count	 	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count	 	0

Γενικα πολυ ευχαριστημενος

----------


## Acer

> και μετα απο 1 εβδομαδα ενεργοποιημενος σε cabletv ιδου οι εντυπωσεις μου.
> TV πολυ καλη ποιοτητα κανενα προβλημα
> Voip μια χαρα χωρις ιδιαιτερα προβληματα
> internet χμμ... dl απο servers εξωτερικου καλους, τυπου apple nvidia αλλα και apo ftp.ntua.gr περιπου 1.2ΜΒ/s αλλα απο αλλους servers average 450Κ/s. Torrents μεχρι και 700K/s
> 
> Γενικα πολυ ευχαριστημενος


 :Thinking: καθολου ασχημα ...  :Smile:

----------


## aris60

> και μετα απο 1 εβδομαδα ενεργοποιημενος σε cabletv ιδου οι εντυπωσεις μου.
> TV πολυ καλη ποιοτητα κανενα προβλημα
> Voip μια χαρα χωρις ιδιαιτερα προβληματα
> internet χμμ... dl απο servers εξωτερικου καλους, τυπου apple nvidia αλλα και apo ftp.ntua.gr περιπου 1.2ΜΒ/s αλλα απο αλλους servers average 450Κ/s. Torrents μεχρι και 700K/s
> 
> Na και τα stats του vood
> 
> Modem Status
> Connection Status	 	Connected
> ...


Mετρια κατασταση η ταχυτητα σου στα ποσα μετρα απο dislam εισαι?  :Thinking:

----------


## pegaman

> Mετρια κατασταση η ταχυτητα σου στα ποσα μετρα απο dislam εισαι?


2.8km περιπου

----------


## aris60

> 2.8km περιπου


Απο εκει ειναι η διαφορα ενημερωσε με εχεις κανη τεστ αποστολης και ληψης φαχ.  :Thinking:

----------


## pegaman

Ακριβως aris60. Ειμαι μακρια και για αυτο ειμαι και ευχαριστημενος οπως ειναι. Τα παιδια που ηρθανε και συνδεσανε μου ειπανε οτι 8-10μβιτ ειναι η γραμμη.
Φαξ εστειλα αλλα receive με τιποτα

----------


## akilleas

Επειδη ειναι πολλες οι σελιδες και πολλα τα ποστς, μπορει καποιος να μου πει εαν στο Περιστερι με την Βιβο ειναι ολα ΟΚ. Εχω ενα φιλο που ενδιαφερεται και μενει Νεα Ζωη στο Περιστερι καπου στην Παραμυθιας.
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!!!!!

----------


## Abades

> Επειδη ειναι πολλες οι σελιδες και πολλα τα ποστς, μπορει καποιος να μου πει εαν στο Περιστερι με την Βιβο ειναι ολα ΟΚ. Εχω ενα φιλο που ενδιαφερεται και μενει Νεα Ζωη στο Περιστερι καπου στην Παραμυθιας.
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα!!!!!


Καλό θα είναι ο φίλος σου να καλέσει στο 13880 και να τουσ πει τον αριθ. τηλ. του. Αυτοί θα του απαντήσουν αν υπάρχει κόμβος. Θεωρητικά στο Περιστέρι υπάρχει κόμβος της vivodi  :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## akilleas

> Καλό θα είναι ο φίλος σου να καλέσει στο 13880 και να τουσ πει τον αριθ. τηλ. του. Αυτοί θα του απαντήσουν αν υπάρχει κόμβος. Θεωρητικά στο Περιστέρι υπάρχει κόμβος της vivodi


Βαλαμε το τηλεφωνο στο site της βιβο και γραφει οτι υπαρχει διαθεσιμοτητα απο ιδιοκτητο δικτυο της. Απλα ρωταω εαν *καποιος ειναι ενεργοποιημενος* κοντα στην περιοχη που μενει ο φιλος μου και εαν εχει προβληματα με τη συνδεση του και γενικα εαν ξερει καποιος σε ποσες μερες παιρνει κανεις ιντερνετ απο την βιβο στο Περιστερι

----------


## Acer

> ... εαν ξερει καποιος σε ποσες μερες παιρνει κανεις ιντερνετ απο την βιβο στο Περιστερι


μερες ? ... οχι βδομαδες η μηνες ?...  :Smile:

----------


## akilleas

Καποιος που να εχει να γραψει κατι πιο σοβαρο :Smile:

----------


## Abades

Χρόνο ενεργοποίησης δεν μπορεί να σου επιβεβαιώσει κανείς. Από 30 εργάσιμες ημέρες και πάνω.... υπομονή να έχετε.....

----------


## Acer

> Καποιος που να εχει να γραψει κατι πιο σοβαρο


το οτι ειμαστε *πολλοι* εδω μεσα που περιμενουμε ηδη καμποσους μηνες να συνδεθουμε, ειναι νομιζω κατι το *αρκετα* σοβαρο ...

----------


## pan.nl

Σύμφωνα με τη Vivodi χθες υπήρξε πρόβλημα με τις γραμμές FuLL LLU με αποτέλεσμα αυξημένο θόρυβο (και κατ'επέκταση χαμηλότερες τιμές συγχρονισμού). Το πρόβλημα δε φαίνεται να έχει λυθεί ακόμα πάντως:

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	6916
US Margin 	  	9
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	31
US Line Attenuation 	  	19
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	28
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Fast Path

Αντιμετωπίσατε προβλήματα οι υπόλοιποι?

Εν τω μεταξύ αγόρασα καινούριο καλώδιο για να αντικαταστήσω το παμπάλαιο και φθαρμένο καλώδιο και η τιμή του attenuation ανέβηκε κατά μία μονάδα (31/19 από 30/18 και από 27/17 που είχα προηγουμένως με απλό ADSL). Τα καλώδια έχουν περίπου ίδιο μήκος. 1 μονάδα αντιστοιχεί σε περίπου 76 μέτρα απόσταση...είναι δυνατόν?

----------


## gkandir

> ...
> Αντιμετωπίσατε προβλήματα οι υπόλοιποι?
> ...


Εγώ αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα όλη την ώρα!  :Whistle: 






> ...
> Εν τω μεταξύ αγόρασα καινούριο καλώδιο για να αντικαταστήσω το παμπάλαιο και φθαρμένο καλώδιο και η τιμή του attenuation ανέβηκε κατά μία μονάδα (31/19 από 30/18 και από 27/17 που είχα προηγουμένως με απλό ADSL). Τα καλώδια έχουν περίπου ίδιο μήκος. 1 μονάδα αντιστοιχεί σε περίπου 76 μέτρα απόσταση...είναι δυνατόν?


Αυτό είναι όντως περίεργο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ανεβαίνει το attenuation. Δοκίμασες να ξαναβάλεις το παλιό να δεις τι γίνεται;

----------


## aris60

> Σύμφωνα με τη Vivodi χθες υπήρξε πρόβλημα με τις γραμμές FuLL LLU με αποτέλεσμα αυξημένο θόρυβο (και κατ'επέκταση χαμηλότερες τιμές συγχρονισμού). Το πρόβλημα δε φαίνεται να έχει λυθεί ακόμα πάντως:
> 
> Modem Status
> 
> Connection Status 	  	Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	6916
> US Margin 	  	9
> DS Margin 	  	6
> ...


Πιο καλωδιο ενοεις? :Thinking:

----------


## marsupilami

Προφανως αυτο που συνδεει ρουτερ με μπριζα τηλεφωνου;

----------


## pan.nl

> Προφανως αυτο που συνδεει ρουτερ με μπριζα τηλεφωνου;


Ακριβώς

----------


## aris60

> Ακριβώς


Να ρωτησω με τα αλλα καλωδια τα δικα σου μεσα στην πολυκατοικια απο την πολυκατοικια μεχρι το καφαο πως ειναι εχεις πληροφορηθη?  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Τι εννόεις?

----------


## Abades

Off Topic


		3 λαλούν και 2 χορεύουν :ROFL:

----------


## pan.nl

> Να ρωτησω με τα αλλα καλωδια τα δικα σου μεσα στην πολυκατοικια απο την πολυκατοικια μεχρι το καφαο πως ειναι εχεις πληροφορηθη?


Μια χαρά είναι η καλωδίωση από το διαμέρισμα μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ...ηλεγμένο από τους τεχνικούς όταν έκαναν μετρήσεις. 

Μόνο η αλλαγή του βρόχου με σώζει και ελπίζω η Vivodi να κινηθεί στα χνάρια της NetOne, που άλλαξε μερικούς προβληματικούς βρόχους.

----------


## Abades

Η ελπίδα πεθαίνει πάντα τελευταία..........

----------


## aris60

> Μια χαρά είναι η καλωδίωση από το διαμέρισμα μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ...ηλεγμένο από τους τεχνικούς όταν έκαναν μετρήσεις. 
> 
> Μόνο η αλλαγή του βρόχου με σώζει και ελπίζω η Vivodi να κινηθεί στα χνάρια της NetOne, που άλλαξε μερικούς προβληματικούς βρόχους.


Μακαρι να το τακτοποιησει γρηγορα.  :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

> Μακαρι να το τακτοποιησει γρηγορα.


Χλωμό...αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

Δοκίμασα με το παλιό καλώδιο καθώς και με ένα άλλο αρκετά μακρύτερο και το attenuation επανήλθε στα 30/18 db. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τί τρέχει...τόσο χάλια είναι το καινούριο καλώδιο? Όχι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο πάντως, ένα 5μετρο από το Πλαίσιο αγόρασα. Εαν αγοράσω καλώδιο cat5 ή cat6 για να συνδέσω το router με την πρίζα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μειωθεί καθόλου ο θόρυβος ή τζάμπα έξοδα?

----------


## aris60

> Χλωμό...αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.
> 
> Δοκίμασα με το παλιό καλώδιο καθώς και με ένα άλλο αρκετά μακρύτερο και το attenuation επανήλθε στα 30/18 db. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τί τρέχει...τόσο χάλια είναι το καινούριο καλώδιο? Όχι τίποτα ιδιαίτερο πάντως, ένα 5μετρο από το Πλαίσιο αγόρασα. Εαν αγοράσω καλώδιο cat5 ή cat6 για να συνδέσω το router με την πρίζα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να μειωθεί καθόλου ο θόρυβος ή τζάμπα έξοδα?


Δεν εχει να κανει τιποτε και ακουγετε απραγματοποιητο πως θα γινη αυτο απο την μπριζα βγαινη τηλεφωνου συνδεση δεν βλεπω πως θα γινη?

----------


## geoav

Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις cat5 καλωδιο αντι για καλωδιο τηλεφωνου Αρη. Σε ολα σχεδον τα καινουρια σπιτια η τηλεφωνικη καλωδιωση γινεται με cat5  καλωδια.

----------


## pan.nl

> Μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις cat5 καλωδιο αντι για καλωδιο τηλεφωνου Αρη. Σε ολα σχεδον τα καινουρια σπιτια η τηλεφωνικη καλωδιωση γινεται με cat5  καλωδια.


Δυστυχώς πέσαμε σε μ@λ@κα κατασκευαστή και η καλωδίωση είναι η κλασική (μπλέ-κόκκινο καλώδιο) αλλά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο, καθώς η καλωδίωση δε δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι το καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το DSLam, όπως σε σχεδόν όλες τις περιπτώσεις.

Διάβασα το συμβόλαιο της Vivodi και στον όρο 3.1 γράφει:


"Όρος 3.1:

Η Vivodi οφείλει να καταβάλλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την καλή λειτουργία τυ δικτύου της και παροχή των συμφωνηθείσων υπηρεσιών της και να προβαίνει στην αποκατάσταση βλαβών, που ενδεχομένως προκύψουν σε βάρος του πελάτη, σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα από την έγγραφη αναγγελία της βλάβης από τον πελάτη προς την αρμόδια υπηρεσία της Vivodi, εξαιρουμένων *ανυπέρβλητων* τεχνικών δυσκολιών, που οφείλονται σε εξωγενείς παράγοντες ή σε ανωτέρα βία και για τις οποίες η Vivodi ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρει. Ως τέτοιες περιπτώσεις νοούνται ενδεικτικά και όχι περιοριστικά: βλάβη ή καταστροφή του δικτύου, αύξηση της απόστασης του πελάτη από την αστική περιοχή του ΟΤΕ, αντικατάσταση του δικτύου χαλκού, νέα δρομολόγηση των γραμμών, εμφάνιση ισχυρής πηγής θορύβου στη γραμμή ώστε να καθίσταται ανέφικτη η παροχή πρόσβασης DSL."


Δε θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί καταχρηστικός όρος με την έννοια πως δε μπορεί να θεωρηθεί "ανυπέρβλητο" το πρόβλημα του θορύβου καθώς βασίζεται σε κακοτεχνίες στην καλωδίωση και θα μπορούσε να διορθωθεί? Την απόσταση τη δέχομαι ως ανυπέρβλητη τεχνική δυσκολία αφού δε μπορεί να αλλάξει (να μετακινήσουμε τον κόμβο ή τον χώρο του πελάτη!). Έστειλα λοιπόν μια επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ θίγοντας το παραπάνω και ελπίζοντας. Ο καιρός θα δείξει.

----------


## aris60

> Δυστυχώς πέσαμε σε μ@λ@κα κατασκευαστή και η καλωδίωση είναι η κλασική (μπλέ-κόκκινο καλώδιο) αλλά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο, καθώς η καλωδίωση δε δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Το θέμα είναι το καλώδιο από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το DSLam, όπως σε σχεδόν όλες τις περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Διάβασα το συμβόλαιο της Vivodi και στον όρο 3.1 γράφει:
> 
> 
> "Όρος 3.1:
> 
> Η Vivodi οφείλει να καταβάλλει κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για την καλή λειτουργία τυ δικτύου της και παροχή των συμφωνηθείσων υπηρεσιών της και να προβαίνει στην αποκατάσταση βλαβών, που ενδεχομένως προκύψουν σε βάρος του πελάτη, σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα από την έγγραφη αναγγελία της βλάβης από τον πελάτη προς την αρμόδια υπηρεσία της Vivodi, εξαιρουμένων *ανυπέρβλητων* τεχνικών δυσκολιών, που οφείλονται σε εξωγενείς παράγοντες ή σε ανωτέρα βία και για τις οποίες η Vivodi ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρει. Ως τέτοιες περιπτώσεις νοούνται ενδεικτικά και όχι περιοριστικά: βλάβη ή καταστροφή του δικτύου, αύξηση της απόστασης του πελάτη από την αστική περιοχή του ΟΤΕ, αντικατάσταση του δικτύου χαλκού, νέα δρομολόγηση των γραμμών, εμφάνιση ισχυρής πηγής θορύβου στη γραμμή ώστε να καθίσταται ανέφικτη η παροχή πρόσβασης DSL."
> 
> ...


Με παλια καλωδιοση ειμαι και εγω αλλα εβγαλα πολυ καλο αποτελεσμα, δεν εχει να κανει με διαφορετικα καλωδια μην ξεχνας το μεγαλλιτερο ποσοστο των κτιριων ειναι με καλωδια χαλκου βασει αυτων κανουν και της συνδεσεις.

----------


## gkandir

Panayotis_Ath είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα σου απαντήσουν...

----------


## pan.nl

> Panayotis_Ath είμαι περίεργος να δω τι θα σου απαντήσουν...


Εσύ θεωρείς τον ισχυρισμό μου βάσιμο? Δε νομίζω πως γράφω κάτι μη λογικό. Κι εγώ είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τί θα μου απαντήσουν (αν απαντήσουν).

----------


## geoav

Δεν εχει καμια σχεση τι καλωδιωση υπαρχει στο σπιτι σου φιλε μου. Ακομα και τα παλια 2συρματα καλωδια να υπαρχουν εσυ και παλι μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις cat5 καλωδιο απο την πριζα ως το rooter. Ανεφερα το οτι στις καινουριες πολυκατοικιες βαζουν cat5 καλωδιο για την καλωδιωση για να δωσω ενα παραδειγμα πως μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει αυτη η καλωδιωση αντι για την κλασσικη παλια.

----------


## pan.nl

Εν τω μεταξύ η γραμμή κάνει τα δικά της πάλι κι ενώ μέχρι προχθές ήταν κλειδωμένη στα 10235/1023 με SNR Margin 11/8 ξαφνικά παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα και έπεσε ο συγχρονισμος στα 6800/1023, δήλωσα βλάβη λόγω θορύβου (και αποσυνδέσεων) και κλείδωσαν την ταχύτητά μου στα 5117/1023 με SNR Margin 9/9. Βέβαια τώρα δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις αλλά φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πως ο βρόχος είναι άκρως προβληματικός και ΔΕΝ είναι πρόβλημα απόστασης (attenuation 30/18). Είναι τραγικό τη μια μέρα να βλέπεις 10 Mbits και την άλλη 5...το χειρότερο είναι πως η γραμμή δίνει το 1/3 από αυτό που μπορεί λόγω θορύβου (με attenuation 30/18 θα μπορούσε να δώσει εως 15 Mbits).

Μου τηλεφώνησαν πως θα στείλουν τεχνικούς για έλεγχο αλλά πάνω στη συνομιλία έπεσε η μπαταρία του κινητού, θα με ξανακαλέσουν σε λίγο. Ελπίζω να μη με χρεώσουν την επίσκεψη τεχνικών (το καλό που τους θέλω). Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, έφυγε ήδη επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ, στο ΙΝΚΑ και στη Γ.Γ. Καταναλωτή, πλέον μόνο από εκεί ελπίζω να έρθει η λύση. 

Όλα είχαν ξεκινήσει πολύ καλά αλλά δυστυχώς η υπηρεσία εξελίσσεται σε ταλαιπωρία...

----------


## gkandir

> Εσύ θεωρείς τον ισχυρισμό μου βάσιμο? Δε νομίζω πως γράφω κάτι μη λογικό. Κι εγώ είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω τί θα μου απαντήσουν (αν απαντήσουν).


Εγώ αν τον θεωρώ βάσιμο;  :Laughing:  Κι εγώ τα ίδια προβλήματα έχω μ' αυτά που περιγράφεις στο παρακάτω quote...






> Εν τω μεταξύ η γραμμή κάνει τα δικά της πάλι κι ενώ μέχρι προχθές ήταν κλειδωμένη στα 10235/1023 με SNR Margin 11/8 ξαφνικά παρουσιάστηκε πρόβλημα και έπεσε ο συγχρονισμος στα 6800/1023, δήλωσα βλάβη λόγω θορύβου (και αποσυνδέσεων) και κλείδωσαν την ταχύτητά μου στα 5117/1023 με SNR Margin 9/9. Βέβαια τώρα δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις αλλά φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα πως ο βρόχος είναι άκρως προβληματικός και ΔΕΝ είναι πρόβλημα απόστασης (attenuation 30/18). Είναι τραγικό τη μια μέρα να βλέπεις 10 Mbits και την άλλη 5...το χειρότερο είναι πως η γραμμή δίνει το 1/3 από αυτό που μπορεί λόγω θορύβου (με attenuation 30/18 θα μπορούσε να δώσει εως 15 Mbits).
> 
> Μου τηλεφώνησαν πως θα στείλουν τεχνικούς για έλεγχο αλλά πάνω στη συνομιλία έπεσε η μπαταρία του κινητού, θα με ξανακαλέσουν σε λίγο. Ελπίζω να μη με χρεώσουν την επίσκεψη τεχνικών (το καλό που τους θέλω). Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, έφυγε ήδη επιστολή στην ΕΕΤΤ, στο ΙΝΚΑ και στη Γ.Γ. Καταναλωτή, πλέον μόνο από εκεί ελπίζω να έρθει η λύση. 
> 
> Όλα είχαν ξεκινήσει πολύ καλά αλλά δυστυχώς η υπηρεσία εξελίσσεται σε ταλαιπωρία...


Με την καταγγελία θα σου δώσουν λίγη προσοχή. Εκμεταλλεύσου την...  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

Λοιπόν...πριν λίγο είχα ένα ενδιαφέρον τηλεφώνημα από το τεχνικό τμήμα της Vivodi. Μου είπε πως θα ζητήσουν από τον ΟΤΕ αντικατάσταση βρόχου και θα με καλέσουν σε 2 ημέρες. Εαν δε με καλέσουν εως τότε μου είπε να τους καλέσω εγώ για να μάθω νεότερα. Λέτε...?

----------


## aris60

> Λοιπόν...πριν λίγο είχα ένα ενδιαφέρον τηλεφώνημα από το τεχνικό τμήμα της Vivodi. Μου είπε πως θα ζητήσουν από τον ΟΤΕ αντικατάσταση βρόχου και θα με καλέσουν σε 2 ημέρες. Εαν δε με καλέσουν εως τότε μου είπε να τους καλέσω εγώ για να μάθω νεότερα. Λέτε...?


Εγω το βλεπω.  :One thumb up:

----------


## gkandir

> Λοιπόν...πριν λίγο είχα ένα ενδιαφέρον τηλεφώνημα από το τεχνικό τμήμα της Vivodi. Μου είπε πως θα ζητήσουν από τον ΟΤΕ αντικατάσταση βρόχου και θα με καλέσουν σε 2 ημέρες. Εαν δε με καλέσουν εως τότε μου είπε να τους καλέσω εγώ για να μάθω νεότερα. Λέτε...?


Μακάρι, αλλά εγώ δεν το βλέπω καθόλου. Σ' εμένα είχαν αρνηθεί κατηγορηματικά.

----------


## pan.nl

> Μακάρι, αλλά εγώ δεν το βλέπω καθόλου. Σ' εμένα είχαν αρνηθεί κατηγορηματικά.


Είχαν αρνηθεί κατηγορηματικά από την πλευρά της Vivodi ή ο ΟΤΕ απάντησε αρνητικά στη Vivodi?

----------


## gkandir

> Είχαν αρνηθεί κατηγορηματικά από την πλευρά της Vivodi ή ο ΟΤΕ απάντησε αρνητικά στη Vivodi?


Αυτό δε μπορώ να το ξέρω. Με τον οτε δεν κατάφερα να συνεννοηθώ ποτε... Ότι ξέρω το ξέρω από τη Vivodi. 

Anyway, μια από αυτές τις μέρες θ' ανοίξω ένα θέμα και θα γράψω όλο το story.

----------


## aris60

> Αυτό δε μπορώ να το ξέρω. Με τον οτε δεν κατάφερα να συνεννοηθώ ποτε... Ότι ξέρω το ξέρω από τη Vivodi. 
> 
> Anyway, μια από αυτές τις μέρες θ' ανοίξω ένα θέμα και θα γράψω όλο το story.


Θα ηταν ενδιαφερον, απο μερους σου να γραφει ολο το ιστορικο,διοτι εισαι απο αυτους που γραφουν τα συμβαντα με το ονομα τους.

----------


## vazelo

Off Topic


		Ζητω απο τους admins να μου αποδοθει βραβειο αφοσιωσης εδω και τωρα!!

Διαβασα και τις 82 σελιδες του νηματος αυτου απο χτες βραδυ. Αυτο θα πει ερευνα αγορας.


edit: Και το χειροτερο?? 

Δεν κατεληξα πουθενα.....

----------


## aris60

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ζητω απο τους admins να μου αποδοθει βραβειο αφοσιωσης εδω και τωρα!!
> 
> Διαβασα και τις 82 σελιδες του νηματος αυτου απο χτες βραδυ. Αυτο θα πει ερευνα αγορας.


Καλησπερα δεν μας ειπες ομως αν βρηκες την ακρη του νηματος.  :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

Όπως είχα γράψει, με κάλεσαν σήμερα από το τεχνικό τμήμα της Vivodi. Μίλησαν με το τμήμα που ασχολείται με τους βρόχους (και όχι με τον ΟΤΕ  :Whistle: ) και το τμήμα είπε το κλασικό "μέχρι 20 Mbps". Τους λέω πως δέχομαι το "εως 20" επειδή απέχω κάποια απόσταση από τον κόμβο τους και βάσει αυτού η γραμμή μπορεί να δώσει εως 15...αλλά 5 στα 15 είναι το 1/3 και άρα απαράδεκτο. 

Συμφωνήσαμε να περάσουν τεχνικοί από τον χώρο μου για να ελέγξουν την εσωτερική καλωδίωση. Εαν δε βρεθεί πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση τότε θα το προωθήσουν για έλεγχο του βρόχου. Εαν βρεθεί πως η εσωτερική καλωδίωση προκαλεί πρόβλημα θα σκάσω 53 € για άσκοπη μετακίνηση τεχνικού. Συμφώνησα μόνο και μόνο επειδή η καλωδίωση είχε ελεγχθεί τον Μάιο όταν εγκατέστησαν την υπηρεσία και είχε βρεθεί εντάξει.

Η υπομονή εξαντλείται όμως... :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gkandir

> Όπως είχα γράψει, με κάλεσαν σήμερα από το τεχνικό τμήμα της Vivodi. Μίλησαν με το τμήμα που ασχολείται με τους βρόχους (και όχι με τον ΟΤΕ ) και το τμήμα είπε το κλασικό "μέχρι 20 Mbps". Τους λέω πως δέχομαι το "εως 20" επειδή απέχω κάποια απόσταση από τον κόμβο τους και βάσει αυτού η γραμμή μπορεί να δώσει εως 15...αλλά 5 στα 15 είναι το 1/3 και άρα απαράδεκτο. 
> 
> Συμφωνήσαμε να περάσουν τεχνικοί από τον χώρο μου για να ελέγξουν την εσωτερική καλωδίωση. Εαν δε βρεθεί πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση τότε θα το προωθήσουν για έλεγχο του βρόχου. Εαν βρεθεί πως η εσωτερική καλωδίωση προκαλεί πρόβλημα θα σκάσω 53 € για άσκοπη μετακίνηση τεχνικού. Συμφώνησα μόνο και μόνο επειδή η καλωδίωση είχε ελεγχθεί τον Μάιο όταν εγκατέστησαν την υπηρεσία και είχε βρεθεί εντάξει.
> 
> Η υπομονή εξαντλείται όμως...


Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά, στην περίπτωση που η εσωτερική καλωδίωση είναι μια χαρά θα προωθήσουν αίτημα στον οτε για έλεγχο του βρόχου;

Ε ρε Παναγιώτη που μπλέξαμε...

----------


## pan.nl

> Δηλαδή, αν κατάλαβα καλά, στην περίπτωση που η εσωτερική καλωδίωση είναι μια χαρά θα προωθήσουν αίτημα στον οτε για έλεγχο του βρόχου;
> 
> Ε ρε Παναγιώτη που μπλέξαμε...


Αν κι εγώ κατάλαβα καλά έτσι όπως μου έλεγε θα ελεγχθεί ο βρόχος από κάποιο συνεργείο της Vivodi  :What..?: .

Όντως, πολύ μπλέξιμο, gkandir. Κρίμα, γιατί την είχα σε εκτίμηση τη Vivodi.

----------


## gkandir

> Αν κι εγώ κατάλαβα καλά έτσι όπως μου έλεγε θα ελεγχθεί ο βρόχος από κάποιο συνεργείο της Vivodi .
> 
> Όντως, πολύ μπλέξιμο, gkandir. Κρίμα, γιατί την είχα σε εκτίμηση τη Vivodi.


Κι εγώ την είχα σε εκτίμηση αλλά, απ' ότι φαίνεται, όπως λέει κι ο λαός ( :Smile: ), όλα τα ωραία κάποτε τελειώνουν...

Χμ, δεν ξέρω αν η Vivodi μπορεί ή έχει το δικαίωμα να ελέγξει το καλώδιο. Μπορεί στο DSLAM ή στον χώρο σου αλλά νομίζω ότι το υπόλοιπο είναι ευθύνη-αρμοδιότητα του οτε. Anyway, αυτό που μετράει είναι το αποτέλεσμα οπότε το θέμα είναι να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα και όχι ποιος θα το διορθώσει.  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

Update: πριν λίγο με κάλεσαν από το τεχνικό τμήμα ξανά. Η γραμμή θα μείνει στα 5 Mbits οριστικά, άλλωστε είναι "εως" 20 και η γραμμή βρέθηκε εντάξει. Ρωτάω πώς είναι δυνατόν να θεωρειται εντάξει μια γραμμή που παρουσιάζει τόσο μεγάλη αστάθεια (από τα 8 στα 12, πάλι στα 8, μετά στα 10, έπειτα στα 7 και τέλος στα 5 Mbits). "Αυτή είναι η υπηρεσία που μπορεί να προσφερθεί, εαν στο μέλλον δείτε πως δε σας ικανοποιεί επιλέγετε κάτι άλλο. Ακόμα και 1 Mbit να έμενε καθαρά για το internet, θα θεωρούταν εντάξει η γραμμή", αυτά ήταν τα λόγια τους.

Ελπίζω μόνο να γίνει κάτι μέσω της ΕΕΤΤ, τίποτα άλλο δε θα πω.

----------


## vazelo

> Ακόμα και 1 Mbit να έμενε καθαρά για το internet, θα θεωρούταν εντάξει η γραμμή", αυτά ήταν τα λόγια τους.


Θεε μου...

----------


## Antonis21

> Update: πριν λίγο με κάλεσαν από το τεχνικό τμήμα ξανά. Η γραμμή θα μείνει στα 5 Mbits οριστικά, άλλωστε είναι "εως" 20 και η γραμμή βρέθηκε εντάξει. Ρωτάω πώς είναι δυνατόν να θεωρειται εντάξει μια γραμμή που παρουσιάζει τόσο μεγάλη αστάθεια (από τα 8 στα 12, πάλι στα 8, μετά στα 10, έπειτα στα 7 και τέλος στα 5 Mbits). "Αυτή είναι η υπηρεσία που μπορεί να προσφερθεί, εαν στο μέλλον δείτε πως δε σας ικανοποιεί επιλέγετε κάτι άλλο. Ακόμα και 1 Mbit να έμενε καθαρά για το internet, θα θεωρούταν εντάξει η γραμμή", αυτά ήταν τα λόγια τους.
> 
> Ελπίζω μόνο να γίνει κάτι μέσω της ΕΕΤΤ, τίποτα άλλο δε θα πω.


_Εισαι στο κεντρο Καλλιθεας οπως και εγω ο οτε ειναι στην Δαβακη εσυ που κοντα μενεις?_

----------


## pan.nl

> _Εισαι στο κεντρο Καλλιθεας οπως και εγω ο οτε ειναι στην Δαβακη εσυ που κοντα μενεις?_


Δοϊράνης & Αθηνάς, αρκετά χαμηλά, 1 χλμ απόσταση από τον ΟΤΕ σύμφωνα με το Google Earth αλλά τα καλώδια ακολουθούν διαδρομή 2,25 χλμ.

----------


## Acer

> "Αυτή είναι η υπηρεσία που μπορεί να προσφερθεί, εαν στο μέλλον δείτε πως δε σας ικανοποιεί επιλέγετε κάτι άλλο. Ακόμα και 1 Mbit να έμενε καθαρά για το internet, θα θεωρούταν εντάξει η γραμμή", αυτά ήταν τα λόγια τους.


απο τα "20" στο 1 και οκ ?? ... αισχος ...  :Thumb down:

----------


## pan.nl

> απο τα "20" στο 1 και οκ ?? ... αισχος ...


Εννοούσε 1 από τα 5 (αφού 2-4 χρησιμοποιούνται από την τηλεόραση όταν βλέπω ταινία)...πάλι όμως θεωρείται απαράδεκτο. Τί να κάνουμε...είναι ρίσκο από την πρώτη στιγμή (όσα πιάσει η γραμμή).

----------


## gkandir

> Update: πριν λίγο με κάλεσαν από το τεχνικό τμήμα ξανά. Η γραμμή θα μείνει στα 5 Mbits οριστικά, άλλωστε είναι "εως" 20 και η γραμμή βρέθηκε εντάξει. Ρωτάω πώς είναι δυνατόν να θεωρειται εντάξει μια γραμμή που παρουσιάζει τόσο μεγάλη αστάθεια (από τα 8 στα 12, πάλι στα 8, μετά στα 10, έπειτα στα 7 και τέλος στα 5 Mbits). "Αυτή είναι η υπηρεσία που μπορεί να προσφερθεί, εαν στο μέλλον δείτε πως δε σας ικανοποιεί επιλέγετε κάτι άλλο. Ακόμα και 1 Mbit να έμενε καθαρά για το internet, θα θεωρούταν εντάξει η γραμμή", αυτά ήταν τα λόγια τους.
> 
> Ελπίζω μόνο να γίνει κάτι μέσω της ΕΕΤΤ, τίποτα άλλο δε θα πω.


Κατ' αρχήν, νόμιζα ότι τα 2Mbit ήταν το κατώτερο όριο. Τώρα και με 1 Mbit είναι όλα μια χαρα; Το λέτε για μια 384;
Τι αίσχη είναι αυτά;  :Thumb down: 
[ΡΗΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ]Δεν βλέπουν ότι η γραμμή που σου έδωσαν είναι χάλια; Δεν βλέπουν ότι έχει δυνατότητες που δεν στις παρέχουν; Δηλαδή θα πληρώνεις 33€ για 1Mbit (Εντάξει, με τηλέφωνο και TV);[/ΡΗΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ]

Τώρα πως είναι η γραμμή; Είναι σταθερή; Έχει διακοπές; Διακυμάνσεις; Τα 5Mbit είναι πραγματικά; Το τηλέφωνο πως είναι;

----------


## pan.nl

> Κατ' αρχήν, νόμιζα ότι τα 2Mbit ήταν το κατώτερο όριο. Τώρα και με 1 Mbit είναι όλα μια χαρα; Το λέτε για μια 384;
> Τι αίσχη είναι αυτά; 
> [ΡΗΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ]Δεν βλέπουν ότι η γραμμή που σου έδωσαν είναι χάλια; Δεν βλέπουν ότι έχει δυνατότητες που δεν στις παρέχουν; Δηλαδή θα πληρώνεις 33€ για 1Mbit (Εντάξει, με τηλέφωνο και TV);[/ΡΗΤΟΡΙΚΗ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ]
> 
> Τώρα πως είναι η γραμμή; Είναι σταθερή; Έχει διακοπές; Διακυμάνσεις; Τα 5Mbit είναι πραγματικά; Το τηλέφωνο πως είναι;


Η γραμμή είναι σταθερή τώρα...αυτό έλειπε να παρουσιάζει προβλήματα ακόμα και στα 5 Mbits.

Modem Status             
Connection Status                                                      Connected                            
Us Rate (Kbps)                     1023                            
Ds Rate (Kbps)                     5117                            
US Margin                     10                            
DS Margin                     9                            
Trained Modulation                                         ADSL2Plus                            
LOS Errors                     0                            
DS Line Attenuation                     30                            
US Line Attenuation                     18                           
Peak Cell Rate                     2412 cells per sec                            
CRC Rx Fast                     73895                            
CRC Tx Fast                     0                            
CRC Rx Interleaved                     0                            
CRC Tx Interleaved                     0                            
Path Mode                     Fast Path

Πολλά CRC Errors όμως...

Η συνολική αξιοποιήσιμη ταχύτητα είναι περίπου 4,4 Mbits πλέον (αφαιρώντας και τα overheads - εννοείται πως μειώνεται όταν η τηλεόραση είναι ανοιχτή γιατί το εύρος ζώνης διαμοιράζεται), το τηλέφωνο και η τηλεόραση λειτουργούν κανονικά. Το πρόβλημα εξ'αρχής ήταν οι αποσυνδέσεις...Ε, το λύσανε όπως φαίνεται  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Jazzer

> Η συνολική αξιοποιήσιμη ταχύτητα είναι περίπου 4,4 Mbits πλέον (αφαιρώντας και τα overheads - εννοείται πως μειώνεται όταν η τηλεόραση είναι ανοιχτή γιατί το εύρος ζώνης διαμοιράζεται), το τηλέφωνο και η τηλεόραση λειτουργούν κανονικά. Το πρόβλημα εξ'αρχής ήταν οι αποσυνδέσεις...Ε, το λύσανε όπως φαίνεται


Φίλε Παναγιώτη απ' ότι διαβάζω σε έχουν ταλαιπωρήσει αφάνταστα, μήπως πρέπει να κάνουν περισσότερα πράγματα οι τεχνικοί τους για το πρόβλημα 
που αντιμετωπίζεις στη γραμμή ?   :Thinking: 
Φαίνεται ότι τους εξυπηρετεί αυτή η "λύση" της υποβάθμισης ταχύτητας, εσένα όμως υποθέτω πως όχι, οπότε κυνήγησε τους.
Φιλικά  :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

Τί να πω βρε παιδιά...έχω βαρεθεί. Από την πλευρά της Vivodi δεν πρόκειται να γίνει τίποτα, μόνο μέσω της ΕΕΤΤ ελπίζω να καταφέρω κάτι. Τουλάχιστον η σύνδεση είναι εντάξει, ταχύτητες μέγιστες (με γνώμονα τα 5 Mbps) και τηλέφωνο/τηλεόραση εντάξει. Απλώς είναι η σκέψη πως θα μπορούσα να έχω κάτι αρκετά καλύτερο που με κάνει να τρελαίνομαι...από την άλλη, δεν αξίζει να χαλάμε τη διάθεσή μας όσοι βρισκόμαστε σε αυτή τη θέση για μια απλή σύνδεση internet.

----------


## akilleas

> Modem Status             
> Connection Status                                                      Connected                            
> Us Rate (Kbps)                     1023                            
> Ds Rate (Kbps)                     5117                            
> US Margin                     10                            
> DS Margin                     9                            
> Trained Modulation                                         ADSL2Plus                            
> LOS Errors                     0                            
> DS Line Attenuation                     30                            
> ...


Κάτι τέτοιο είχα και εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες. Άλλαξα καλώδιο (αυτό που συνδέω τον ρούτερ με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή) και όλα ως δια μαγείας είναι  :One thumb up: 
Μήπως φταίει κάτι τέτοιο??? :Thinking:

----------


## aris60

> Κάτι τέτοιο είχα και εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες. Άλλαξα καλώδιο (αυτό που συνδέω τον ρούτερ με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή) και όλα ως δια μαγείας είναι 
> Μήπως φταίει κάτι τέτοιο???


Πιο καλωδιο αλλαξες?  :Thinking:

----------


## cajoline

Παναγιώτη,

Έχω κι εγώ γραμμή με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά attenuation και SNR (υπολογίζω απόσταση περί τα 2.75 Km), που αναγκαστικά έχει κλειδωθεί από το DSLAM χαμηλά για να μην πέφτει. Είναι κανά τρίμηνο τώρα που παιδεύομαι με αυτή την ιστορία, ακόμα δεν έχω καταλήξει κάπου, και δε βλέπω να καταλήγω σύντομα.

Υπάρχει το εξής θέμα με τους βρόχους: Καθώς δεν υπάρχει καμία εγγύηση για τα χαρακτηριστικά των καλωδίων (πέρα από το κλασικό 9600 bps), κανείς δεν μπορεί να εγγυηθεί ότι αλλάζοντας ένα προβληματικό μεν, operational ωστόσο καλώδιο με ένα άλλο, από το ίδιο υπάρχον εγκατεστημένο δίκτυο πάντα φυσικά, θα δεις έτσι καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από πριν. Και κυρίως κανείς δεν εγγυάται ότι δε θα έχεις και χειρότερα αποτελέσματα με το άλλο καλώδιο. Συνεπώς η αλλαγή βρόχου ίσως είναι και δίκοπο μαχαίρι τελικά.
Συν τοις άλλοις, νομίζω ότι η αλλαγή βρόχου συνεπάγεται μεγάλο διαχειριστικό βάρος για την (κάθε) Vivodi, από το οποίο καλώς ή κακώς δεν κερδίζουν τίποτε. Είναι μια διαδικασία χρονοβόρα, αβέβαιη, σχετικά νεφελώδης και μάλλον unregulated, συνεπώς θα έλεγα hit & run. Γι αυτό και είναι λογικό να θέλει η (κάθε) Vivodi όσο γίνεται να μην μπλέκει.

Δυστυχώς τα σάπια-τραυματισμένα-πεπαλαιωμένα καλώδια είναι η αχίλλειος πτέρνα του ADSL2+, για την οποία κανείς δεν έχει συμφέρον να γίνεται λόγος τη σήμερον ημέρα που πλέον βρέχει megabit από παντού. Μόνη (ακριβή) λύση να αυξηθεί η πυκνότητα DSLAM ανά περιοχή, π.χ. με συνεγκατάσταση σε ΚΑΦΑΟ κ.λπ.

----------


## pan.nl

> Κάτι τέτοιο είχα και εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες. Άλλαξα καλώδιο (αυτό που συνδέω τον ρούτερ με την τηλεφωνική γραμμή) και όλα ως δια μαγείας είναι 
> Μήπως φταίει κάτι τέτοιο???


Όχι, δε φταίει το καλώδιο επειδή δοκίμασα με 3 διαφορετικά. Είναι καθαρά πρόβλημα βρόχου. Έχω αρχίσει να συμβιβάζομαι πως δε θα δω διψήφιο αριθμό Mbits  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tomdas

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μας πει ποιά κανάλια τηλεοπτικά έχει το cabletv?

----------


## Abades

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς να μας πει ποιά κανάλια τηλεοπτικά έχει το cabletv?


5 ειδησειογραφικά: Al jazeera international, DWTV, France 24, TV International, Euronews
3 με ντοκυμαντέρ του discovery channel
Fashion TV
και το Blue Hustler από τα ερωτικά το οποίο εκπέμπει από 23:00-05:00 καθημερινά.

----------


## kokonik

Και οι ταινιες τι χρεωση εχουν?Υπαρχουν και τιποτα τζαμπε? :Thinking:

----------


## pan.nl

> Και οι ταινιες τι χρεωση εχουν?Υπαρχουν και τιποτα τζαμπε?


Μόνο κάποια ντοκιμαντέρ του ΙΜΕ είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## aris60

> Και οι ταινιες τι χρεωση εχουν?Υπαρχουν και τιποτα τζαμπε?


Kαλημερα εχεις cabletv η ψαχνεις για να βαλεις αιτηση?

----------


## kokonik

Εχω κανει αιτηση 3 εβδομαδες περιπου...

----------


## gkandir

> Εχω κανει αιτηση 3 εβδομαδες περιπου...


3 εβδομάδες; Χα! Άντε, καλά Χριστούγεννα...  :Razz:

----------


## Abades

Οι ταινίες ξεκινάνε από 0 ευρώ και φτάνουν τα 6.....

----------


## marsupilami

Καλησπερα επειδη εχω παραλαβει τον εξοπλισμο αλλα λογο βλαβης στη γραμμη δεν εχω συνδεθει ακομα να κανω μια ερωτηση ισως χαζη;
Αν συδεσω τον αποκωδικοποιητη με την tv μου τωρα θα βλεπω τιποτα η τα λιοκια μου;
Επισης ποιος εινε ο καλυτερος τροπος συνδεσης με tv: svideo-scart-rca νομιζω svideo ειναι καλυτερα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.

----------


## Abades

> Καλησπερα επειδη εχω παραλαβει τον εξοπλισμο αλλα λογο βλαβης στη γραμμη δεν εχω συνδεθει ακομα να κανω μια ερωτηση ισως χαζη;
> Αν συδεσω τον αποκωδικοποιητη με την tv μου τωρα θα βλεπω τιποτα η τα λιοκια μου;
> Επισης ποιος εινε ο καλυτερος τροπος συνδεσης με tv: svideo-scart-rca νομιζω svideo ειναι καλυτερα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος.


Χωρίς νετ δεν βλέπεις τπτ... όλα στηρίζονται στον router. Όσο για την σύνδεση 13880 επιλογή 5..... Να κάνει καμιά δουλειά και το τεχνικό τμήμα....

----------


## marsupilami

Ο τεχνικος μου ειπε φυσικα οτι φταει ο ποτε που η γραμμη που μου παρεδωσε εινε αχρηστη κ πιθανως ετσι να ειναι αλλα εγω τι φταιω που μετα απο 5 μηνες αναμονη πριν συνδεθω καν ξεκινησα με βλαβη, κ ποιος ξερει ποσο θα περιμενω ακομα.

----------


## Abades

Σκέφτηκες να το μετατρέψεις σε telefonet+;;;

----------


## marsupilami

> Σκέφτηκες να το μετατρέψεις σε telefonet+;;;


Κοιταξε λογικα θα διορθωνεται η βλαβη μου γιαυτο κ μου αφησαν κ τον εξοπλισμο,κ λεω να κανω λιγο υπομονη ακομα.
Τωρα αμα μου τη δωσει στο τελος μπορει κ να το γυρισω σε telefonet.

----------


## gkandir

Τι θ' αλλάξει άμα το γυρίσει σε Telefonet+; Μήπως θα διορθωθεί η βλάβη;  :Thinking:

----------


## miky_7

> Ο τεχνικος μου ειπε φυσικα οτι φταει ο ποτε που η γραμμη που μου παρεδωσε εινε αχρηστη κ πιθανως ετσι να ειναι αλλα εγω τι φταιω που μετα απο 5 μηνες αναμονη πριν συνδεθω καν ξεκινησα με βλαβη, κ ποιος ξερει ποσο θα περιμενω ακομα.


Λογικα δεν θα περιμενεις και πολυ ακομα (σε σχεση με τους 5 μηνες), το οτι ηρθε τεχνικος να σε συνδεσει σημαινει οτι εχει δεσμευσει η εταιρεια πορτα για σενα. Οποτε απλα περιμενε να αποκατασταθει το θεμα της γραμμης.

----------


## Acer

> Τι θ' αλλάξει άμα το γυρίσει σε Telefonet+; Μήπως θα διορθωθεί η βλάβη;


συμφωνω, τοσο οι επιδοσεις της γραμμης *οσο* και οι τυχον βλαβες της, λογικα θα ειναι οι *ιδιες* και στις δυο υπηρεσιες ...

----------


## lewton

> Τι θ' αλλάξει άμα το γυρίσει σε Telefonet+; Μήπως θα διορθωθεί η βλάβη;


Πιθανότατα ναι, αφού θα του φέρουν νέο καλώδιο (τα καλά της ανοργανωσιάς).

----------


## Torch21

> Πιθανότατα ναι, αφού θα του φέρουν νέο καλώδιο (τα καλά της ανοργανωσιάς).


Τι θα του φέρουν???? ΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ :ROFL:

----------


## gkandir

> Τι θα του φέρουν???? ΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑ


Ναι, καλά τα λέει ο lewton. Έτσι λένε ότι κάνουν. Τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν το κάνουν πάντα αυτό. Μπορεί η ανοργανωσιά τους να είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη.
Σε μένα που έχω καιρό τώρα βλάβη μου πρότειναν απλώς να μου αλλάξουν profile και από CableTV να το κάνουν Telefonet+ και όχι καλώδιο. Εντάξει, δε μου το πρότειναν μόνο, το έκαναν κιόλας...

----------


## lewton

> Ναι, καλά τα λέει ο lewton. Έτσι λένε ότι κάνουν. Τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν το κάνουν πάντα αυτό. Μπορεί η ανοργανωσιά τους να είναι ακόμη μεγαλύτερη.
> Σε μένα που έχω καιρό τώρα βλάβη μου πρότειναν απλώς να μου αλλάξουν profile και από CableTV να το κάνουν Telefonet+ και όχι καλώδιο. Εντάξει, δε μου το πρότειναν μόνο, το έκαναν κιόλας...


Βρε gkandir εσύ που έχεις τόσο καιρό πρόβλημα γιατί δεν παίρνεις δοκιμαστικά μια Net One σε ανενεργό; Αν δε σου αρέσει την κόβεις (είναι η μόνη που το δέχεται τον πρώτο μήνα) με απώλεια τα 50€ εφάπαξ, αν σου αρέσει κάνεις και μια φορητοτητούλα τα νούμερα από Vivodi και ησύχασες.

----------


## gkandir

> Βρε gkandir εσύ που έχεις τόσο καιρό πρόβλημα γιατί δεν παίρνεις δοκιμαστικά μια Net One σε ανενεργό; Αν δε σου αρέσει την κόβεις (είναι η μόνη που το δέχεται τον πρώτο μήνα) με απώλεια τα 50€ εφάπαξ, αν σου αρέσει κάνεις και μια φορητοτητούλα τα νούμερα από Vivodi και ησύχασες.


Αυτό το είχα σκεφτεί από τον Μάιο πριν αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα μου. Απλά και μόνο λόγω της καθυστέρησης της Vivodi για το CableTV.
Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι η εμπειρία μου από τη NetOne (έκανε αίτηση η κοπέλα μου μετά από δκική μου προτροπή - σήμερα έχει conex) είναι κακή. Είχαν την αίτησή της πάνω από ένα μήνα στα γραφεία τους και, παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις τους, και από το τηλέφωνο και από το forum μας, την έστειλαν στο οτε την ημέρα που τους στείλαμε αίτηση διακοπής και παραλίγο να χάσει τον τηλεφωνικό της αριθμό (σύμφωνα με το 134) και είχαμε τρεχάματα.
Οπότε λέω, προς το παρόν, να μην ξαναμπλέξω με τη NetOne.

----------


## BoGe

> Αυτό το είχα σκεφτεί από τον Μάιο πριν αρχίσουν τα προβλήματα μου. Απλά και μόνο λόγω της καθυστέρησης της Vivodi για το CableTV.
> *Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι η εμπειρία μου από τη NetOne* (έκανε αίτηση η κοπέλα μου μετά από δκική μου προτροπή - σήμερα έχει conex) *είναι κακή*. Είχαν την αίτησή της πάνω από ένα μήνα στα γραφεία τους και, παρά τις διαβεβαιώσεις τους, και από το τηλέφωνο και από το forum μας, την έστειλαν στο οτε την ημέρα που τους στείλαμε αίτηση διακοπής και παραλίγο να χάσει τον τηλεφωνικό της αριθμό (σύμφωνα με το 134) και είχαμε τρεχάματα.
> * Οπότε λέω, προς το παρόν, να μην ξαναμπλέξω με τη NetOne*.


Αυτό δυστηχώς μάλλον έχουν αρχίσει να το σκέφτονται και άλλοι που πήγαν στην NetOne.

----------


## marsupilami

Καλησπερα ο τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι δυστυχως εινε συνηθες φαινομενο να υπαρχει βλαβη πριν απο τη συνδεση αλλα συνηθως διορθωνεται σχετικα γρηγορα 5-10 μερες. Κ οτι ισως μου αλλαξουν δικτυο.
Τωρα να κανω 2 ερωτησεις να μου πειτε αν γνωριζετε: 1 Εμενα τωρα ποτε ξεκιναει η χρεωση μου μετα το περας της επισκευης, η ξεκινησε με την παραλαβη του εξοπλισμου;
2 Το καλωδιο του οτε εξω απο το σπιτι μου δεν καταληγει σε καφαο αλλα σε ενα μικρο κουτακι καπου ψηλα στον τοιχο.Κερδιζω η χανω κατι με αυτο;
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## aris60

> Καλησπερα ο τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι δυστυχως εινε συνηθες φαινομενο να υπαρχει βλαβη πριν απο τη συνδεση αλλα συνηθως διορθωνεται σχετικα γρηγορα 5-10 μερες. Κ οτι ισως μου αλλαξουν δικτυο.
> Τωρα να κανω 2 ερωτησεις να μου πειτε αν γνωριζετε: 1 Εμενα τωρα ποτε ξεκιναει η χρεωση μου μετα το περας της επισκευης, η ξεκινησε με την παραλαβη του εξοπλισμου;
> 2 Το καλωδιο του οτε εξω απο το σπιτι μου δεν καταληγει σε καφαο αλλα σε ενα μικρο κουτακι καπου ψηλα στον τοιχο.Κερδιζω η χανω κατι με αυτο;
> Ευχαριστω.


Καλησπερα μετα την ενεργοποιησει αρχιζει η χρεωση, ετσι τουλαχιστον εκαναν σε μενα.

----------


## lewton

> Αυτό δυστηχώς μάλλον έχουν αρχίσει να το σκέφτονται και άλλοι που πήγαν στην NetOne.


Ναι, περίπου 1 στους 10 (όσοι δεν το σκέφτονται στη Vivodi), δηλαδή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το καλύτερο νούμερο στην Ελλάδα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## BoGe

> Ναι, περίπου 1 στους 10 (όσοι δεν το σκέφτονται στη Vivodi), δηλαδή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα το καλύτερο νούμερο στην Ελλάδα.


Οι χρήστες στο forum μας ενημερώνουν ανάλογα και αυτό μας αρκεί.
 "Sorry your call cannot be processed"  :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

> Οι χρήστες στο forum μας ενημερώνουν ανάλογα και αυτό μας αρκεί.
>  "Sorry your call cannot be processed"


Σώπα, υπήρξε ένα πρόβλημα σε λίγους χρήστες και το έχεις κάνεις σημαία για να μας πείσεις ότι η Net One έχει γενικό πρόβλημα.
Κλασικότατη η στάση σου, σε έχουμε μάθει πλέον. Και δεν πείθεις κανέναν για τη μη υποκειμενικότητά σου.

----------


## BoGe

Off Topic





> Σώπα, υπήρξε ένα πρόβλημα σε λίγους χρήστες και το έχεις κάνεις σημαία για να μας πείσεις ότι η Net One έχει γενικό πρόβλημα.
> Κλασικότατη η στάση σου, σε έχουμε μάθει πλέον. Και δεν πείθεις κανέναν για τη μη υποκειμενικότητά σου.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=32



> ..............
>  Έχω ξενερώσει πολύ άσχημα με την πάρτη τους, και ότι και να βγάλουν για νέους πελάτες, προσωπικά δε θα διστάσω να *διώξω* πολύ κόσμο όταν με το καλό εφαρμοστεί το νέο RUO.
>  Καλή ήταν η Vivodi μέχρι πέρυσι, αλλά πλέον έχει γίνει απαράδεκτα ληστρική.


Τα γραπτά μένουν, καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## lewton

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=32


Σε όσα γράφω εκεί έχεις κάτι να απαντήσεις;
Σε όσα γράφω εδώ έχεις κάτι να απαντήσεις;
Προφανέστατα ξέμεινες από επιχειρήματα για μια ακόμη φορά και το γυρνάς στην προσωπική επίθεση. Too bad.  :Cool: 




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Τα γραπτά μένουν, καλή συνέχεια.


Aυτό είναι υπόσχεση ότι δε θα ξαναμιλήσεις; Μακάρι να την κρατήσεις!  :Worthy:

----------


## Abades

Σκοπός του forum είναι να σκοτωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας ή να προσπαθούμε μέσω του διαλόγου να βρούμε λύση στα τυχόν προβληματά μας; Όταν γράφτηκα εδώ θεώρησα ότι το δεύτερο ήταν και ο λόγος ύπαρξης του, αυτό που βλέπω είναι να προσπαθεί ο καθένας να πείσει τον άλλο ότι δεν είναι καλό να είναι στον συγγεκριμένο ISP και να φύγει. Έλεος βρε παιδιά!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

----------


## lewton

> αυτό που βλέπω είναι να προσπαθεί ο καθένας να πείσει τον άλλο ότι δεν είναι καλό να είναι στον συγγεκριμένο ISP και να φύγει.


Επειδή αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρα μπηχτή προς εμένα, σε καλώ να ξαναδιαβάσεις το post εξαιτίας του οποίου δέχθηκα την επίθεση από τον BoGe (και κατά τύχη και από εσένα αμέσως μετά  :Whistle:  ). Γράφω ξεκάθαρα ότι πρότεινα στον gkandir να δοκιμάσει τη Net One *μόνο και μόνο* επειδή είναι η μόνη που του επιτρέπει να δοκιμάσει την υπηρεσία για ένα μήνα και μετά να τη διακόψει.
Δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να κάνω διαφήμιση σε κανέναν ISP, σε αντίθεση με κάποιους άλλους που τα μισά τους μηνύματα στο forum αφορούν στο "πόσο καλή είναι η Vivodi" και τα άλλα μισά αφορούν στο "μην κάνετε καταγγελίες στη Vivodi".

Ο άνθρωπος έχει ένα πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή του, του πρότεινα μια ενδεχόμενη λύση (ο σκοπός του forum που λέγαμε, *αν* σου λέει κάτι, είναι να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον) και εσύ αντί να γράψεις κάτι σχετικό το μόνο που κάνεις είναι παρατηρήσεις στους υπόλοιπους για το τι γράφουν. Άντε και καλή προαγωγή σε administrator.  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 

Τελικά σας νοιάζει να βρεθεί μια λύση στα όποια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι χρήστες  του forum, ή γράφετε για άλλο λόγο εδώ μέσα;

----------


## Abades

> Επειδή αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρα μπηχτή προς εμένα, σε καλώ να ξαναδιαβάσεις το post εξαιτίας του οποίου δέχθηκα την επίθεση από τον BoGe (και κατά τύχη και από εσένα αμέσως μετά). Γράφω ξεκάθαρα ότι πρότεινα στον gkandir να δοκιμάσει τη Net One *μόνο και μόνο* επειδή είναι η μόνη που του επιτρέπει να δοκιμάσει την υπηρεσία για ένα μήνα και μετά να τη διακόψει.
> Δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να κάνω διαφήμιση σε κανέναν ISP, σε αντίθεση με κάποιους άλλους που τα μισά τους μηνύματα στο forum αφορούν στο "πόσο καλή είναι η Vivodi" και τα άλλα μισά αφορούν στο "μην κάνετε καταγγελίες στη Vivodi".
> 
> Ο άνθρωπος έχει ένα πρόβλημα με τη γραμμή του, του πρότεινα μια ενδεχόμενη λύση (ο σκοπός του forum που λέγαμε, *αν* σου λέει κάτι, είναι να βοηθάμε ο ένας τον άλλον) και εσύ αντί να γράψεις κάτι σχετικό το μόνο που κάνεις είναι παρατηρήσεις στους υπόλοιπους για το τι γράφουν. Άντε και καλή προαγωγή σε administrator.   
> 
> Τελικά σας νοιάζει να βρεθεί μια λύση στα όποια προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζουν οι άλλοι χρήστες  του forum, ή γράφετε για άλλο λόγο εδώ μέσα;


Φίλε μου δεν ήταν μπηχτή για σένα και σόρρυ αν το είδες έτσι, απλά τα περισσότερα post που διαβάζω -και όχι μόνο της βιβο- αυτό που λένε είναι "κάντε καταγγελίες" και "φύγετε από τον ISP που είσαστε" κλπ κλπ.

----------


## lewton

> Φίλε μου δεν ήταν μπηχτή για σένα και σόρρυ αν το είδες έτσι, απλά τα περισσότερα post που διαβάζω -και όχι μόνο της βιβο- αυτό που λένε είναι "κάντε καταγγελίες" και "φύγετε από τον ISP που είσαστε" κλπ κλπ.


Καλώς, αν δεν το έγραφες για εμένα ζητάω συγνώμη για την παρεξήγηση.  :Lock:

----------


## BoGe

Off Topic


		Lewton, τον τελευταίο καιρό συστηματικά έμεσα διαφημίζεις μια συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία και συσηματικά επίσης έμεσα δυσφημίζεις μια άλλη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.
Αυτο το *επαναλαμβόμενο* ενοχλεί.
Δεν θες να το καταλάβεις, το κάνεις επίτηδες, εσύ ξέρεις.

----------


## Abades

> Καλώς, αν δεν το έγραφες για εμένα ζητάω συγνώμη για την παρεξήγηση.


Καμία παρεξήγηση.... Αν και αν προσέξεις τα post μου θα δεις ότι δεν έχουν τόση σχέση με τα τεχνικά θέματα τα οποία και δεν γνωρίζω αλλά με τα εμπορικά με τα οποία είμαι αρκετά ενημερωμένος. Θεωρώ ότι οι καταγγελίες και τα δικαστήρια είναι λύσεις ανάγκης και ίσως να μην είναι καν λύσεις.

----------


## BoGe

> Θεωρώ ότι οι καταγγελίες και τα δικαστήρια είναι λύσεις ανάγκης και ίσως να μην είναι καν λύσεις.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.
Αλλά δυστηχώς ο καθένας κάθεται πίσω από μια οθόνη, πετά ότι να 'ναι και επηρεάζει τους άλλους.
Τόσα χρόνια εδώ, έχω διαβάσει για πάρα πολλές μηνύσεις, δικηγόρους κλπ..
Αλλά μια φορά δεν βρέθηκε ένας να πει ναι πήγα στα δικαστήρια την τάδε εταιρεία, έγινε η δίκη και το αποτέλεσμα είναι αυτό. Ποτέ ούτε μια φορά. Και αν μου διαφεύγει έστω μια απάντηση ας μου πει κάποιος πια είναι.

----------


## lewton

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Lewton, τον τελευταίο καιρό συστηματικά έμεσα διαφημίζεις μια συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία και συσηματικά επίσης έμεσα δυσφημίζεις μια άλλη συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία.
> Αυτο το *επαναλαμβόμενο* ενοχλεί.
> Δεν θες να το καταλάβεις, το κάνεις επίτηδες, εσύ ξέρεις.


Κάνεις λάθος.
Διαρκώς διαφημίζω 3 εταιρίες, αυτές που με βάση όσα διαβάζω στο forum έχουν παρέχουν την καλύτερη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών, την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά και έχουν την καλύτερη οργάνωση. Περισσότερο από όλες διαφημίζω τη Forthnet (που είναι σαφέστατα η καλύτερη στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή), λιγότερο τη Net One (μόνο σε όσους δε μπορούν να βάλουν Forthnet λόγω της μη υποστήριξης ανενεργού βρόχου, ή σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπως σε κάποιον που θέλει να βάλει δοκιμαστικά μια γραμμή), και τέλος διαφημίζω αρκετά και τη HOL (ή τη Vodafone) ως εναλλακτική επιλογή στις άλλες δύο.

Πάμε στο ποιές δυσφημώ. Δυσφημώ συστηματικότατα 2 εταιρίες: τη Vivodi και την Tellas, αφού αντικειμενικά είναι δύο απαίσιες επιλογές αυτή τη στιγμή. Το ότι βλέπεις μόνο τη δυσφήμισή μου προς τη Vivodi ίσως είναι και ένα δείγμα του ότι δεν παρακολουθείς το forum με αντικειμενικό μάτι.

Τέλος την OTEnet, την On Telecoms και την Altec Telecoms τις ψιλοαγνοώ, ούτε τις διαφημίζω ούτε τις δυσφημώ.

Αυτά, για να μη λέγονται ψέμματα.

----------


## nrg_polini

> Κάνεις λάθος.
> Διαρκώς διαφημίζω 3 εταιρίες, αυτές που με βάση όσα διαβάζω στο forum έχουν παρέχουν την καλύτερη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών, την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά και έχουν την καλύτερη οργάνωση. Περισσότερο από όλες διαφημίζω τη Forthnet (που είναι σαφέστατα η καλύτερη στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή), λιγότερο τη Net One (μόνο σε όσους δε μπορούν να βάλουν Forthnet λόγω της μη υποστήριξης ανενεργού βρόχου, ή σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπως σε κάποιον που θέλει να βάλει δοκιμαστικά μια γραμμή), και τέλος διαφημίζω αρκετά και τη HOL (ή τη Vodafone) ως εναλλακτική επιλογή στις άλλες δύο.
> 
> Πάμε στο ποιές δυσφημώ. Δυσφημώ συστηματικότατα 2 εταιρίες: τη Vivodi και την Tellas, αφού αντικειμενικά είναι δύο απαίσιες επιλογές αυτή τη στιγμή. Το ότι βλέπεις μόνο τη δυσφήμισή μου προς τη Vivodi ίσως είναι και ένα δείγμα του ότι δεν παρακολουθείς το forum με αντικειμενικό μάτι.
> 
> Τέλος την OTEnet, την On Telecoms και την Altec Telecoms τις ψιλοαγνοώ, ούτε τις διαφημίζω ούτε τις δυσφημώ.
> 
> Αυτά, για να μη λέγονται ψέμματα.


Σαν να εγραφα εγω. +1000000000

 :Respekt:

----------


## Abades

> Κάνεις λάθος.
> Διαρκώς διαφημίζω 3 εταιρίες, αυτές που με βάση όσα διαβάζω στο forum έχουν παρέχουν την καλύτερη ποιότητα υπηρεσιών, την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση πελατών αλλά και έχουν την καλύτερη οργάνωση. Περισσότερο από όλες διαφημίζω τη Forthnet (που είναι σαφέστατα η καλύτερη στην Ελλάδα αυτή τη στιγμή), λιγότερο τη Net One (μόνο σε όσους δε μπορούν να βάλουν Forthnet λόγω της μη υποστήριξης ανενεργού βρόχου, ή σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις όπως σε κάποιον που θέλει να βάλει δοκιμαστικά μια γραμμή), και τέλος διαφημίζω αρκετά και τη HOL (ή τη Vodafone) ως εναλλακτική επιλογή στις άλλες δύο.
> 
> Πάμε στο ποιές δυσφημώ. Δυσφημώ συστηματικότατα 2 εταιρίες: τη Vivodi και την Tellas, αφού αντικειμενικά είναι δύο απαίσιες επιλογές αυτή τη στιγμή. Το ότι βλέπεις μόνο τη δυσφήμισή μου προς τη Vivodi ίσως είναι και ένα δείγμα του ότι δεν παρακολουθείς το forum με αντικειμενικό μάτι.
> 
> Τέλος την OTEnet, την On Telecoms και την Altec Telecoms τις ψιλοαγνοώ, ούτε τις διαφημίζω ούτε τις δυσφημώ.
> 
> Αυτά, για να μη λέγονται ψέμματα.


Το καλύτερο θα ήταν ούτε να διαφημίζουμε κάποια εταιρεία (έχουν τμήματα marketing γι' αυτό) ούτε να τις δυσφιμούμε (έχουν τις πράξεις τους γι' αυτό).

----------


## A_gamer

> Το καλύτερο θα ήταν ούτε να διαφημίζουμε κάποια εταιρεία (έχουν τμήματα marketing γι' αυτό) ούτε να τις δυσφιμούμε (έχουν τις πράξεις τους γι' αυτό).


Ναι, αλλά δεν μπορείς να βλέπεις κάποιον να μην ξέρει τι να διαλέξει και να σκέφτεται π.χ. το Telefonet+ ανάμεσα στα άλλα και να μην τον αποτρέψεις.

----------


## lewton

> Το καλύτερο θα ήταν ούτε να διαφημίζουμε κάποια εταιρεία (έχουν τμήματα marketing γι' αυτό) ούτε να τις δυσφιμούμε (έχουν τις πράξεις τους γι' αυτό).


1. Για το να μη κάνουμε διαφήμιση:
Δηλαδή να αφήνουμε τον κόσμο να αποφασίζει με βάση το ποια εταιρία έχει καλύτερο διαφημιστικό τμήμα; Θεωρώ χρέος μου να βοηθήσω κάποιον να επιλέξει το καλύτερο (με βάση τις ανάγκες του), ειδικά όταν ζητάει βοήθεια.

2. Για το να μην κάνουμε δυσφήμιση:
Δηλαδή να μη λέμε ποιές εταιρίες έχουν κατά κανόνα τις χειρότερες υπηρεσίες;

ΥΓ. Οι όροι διαφήμιση και δυσφήμιση χρησιμοποιούνται καταχρηστικά, και κακώς τους κράτησα και εγώ (δεν τους ανέφερα πρώτος). Ο σωστός όρος είναι η λέξη ενημέρωση.






> Ναι, αλλά δεν μπορείς να βλέπεις κάποιον να μην ξέρει τι να διαλέξει και να σκέφτεται π.χ. το Telefonet+ ανάμεσα στα άλλα και να μην τον αποτρέψεις.


Ακριβώς.

----------


## BoGe

> Ναι, αλλά δεν μπορείς να βλέπεις κάποιον να μην ξέρει τι να διαλέξει και να σκέφτεται π.χ. το Telefonet+ ανάμεσα στα άλλα και να μην τον αποτρέψεις.


Έστι όπως το λες ναι έχει δίκιο.
Όχι όμως να πετάγεται κάποιος στο άσχετο.

----------


## Abades

Για να προτείνεις κάτι πρέπει να ξέρεις ακριβώς τις ανάγκες του άλλου -δεχόμενος και την ευθύνη αν τελικά αυτό που θα του προτείνεις βγει χειρότερο από αυτό που αρχικά είχε επιλέξει ο ίδιος. Το θέμα -αν και είναι αρκετά δύσκολο- είναι να παρουσιάζονται αντικειμενικά τα θετικά -που όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν- και τα αρνητικά -που όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν. Από κει και πέρα οι αποφάσεις πρέπει να γίνονται απο τον καθένα μας. Αν δεν μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε μόνοι μας και δεν έχουμε το κριτικό πνεύμα για να ψάξουμε τότε είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.

----------


## marsupilami

Παιδια η αποψεις διισταντε κ λογικο ειναι.Γιαυτο καλο εινε να γραφουμε ολοι τις εμπειριες μας κ οποιος ενδιαφερομενος θελει αναλογα με τις γνωμες μας διαλεγει.Αφου ξερετε πως εινε αυτα τα πραγματα.Σιγα μη φαγωθουμε τωρα για το ποιος εινε ο καλυτερος isp.

----------


## lewton

> Για να προτείνεις κάτι πρέπει να ξέρεις ακριβώς τις ανάγκες του άλλου -δεχόμενος και την ευθύνη αν τελικά αυτό που θα του προτείνεις βγει χειρότερο από αυτό που αρχικά είχε επιλέξει ο ίδιος. Το θέμα -αν και είναι αρκετά δύσκολο- είναι να παρουσιάζονται αντικειμενικά τα θετικά -που όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν- και τα αρνητικά -που όλες οι εταιρείες έχουν. Από κει και πέρα οι αποφάσεις πρέπει να γίνονται απο τον καθένα μας. Αν δεν μπορούμε να αποφασίσουμε μόνοι μας και δεν έχουμε το κριτικό πνεύμα για να ψάξουμε τότε είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας.


Δεν είπα σε κανέναν "βάλε το τάδε", για αυτό και κανείς δε μου ζητάει την ευθύνη αν δεν πάει καλά (άλλωστε δεν γράφω μόνος μου, αυτά που έγραψα παραπάνω είναι η γενική αίσθηση σε όλο το forum και τα υποστηρίζουν και πολλοί άλλοι). 
Απλά όταν κάποιος ρωτάει μια γνώμη, του εξηγώ ότι με βάση όσα βλέπω, τα λιγότερα προβλήματα τα έχουν οι τάδε εταιρίες. Τίποτα περισσότερο (για αυτό και οι όροι διαφήμιση/δυσφήμιση είναι λάθος).

----------


## aris60

Καλησπερα αν καποιος ευχαριστημενος ας το γραφει,να αρχιζει να καθαριζει το τοπιο λιγο.

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλησπερα αν καποιος ευχαριστημενος ας το γραφει,να αρχιζει να καθαριζει το τοπιο λιγο.


Καθαρίζει, καθαρίζει.  :Cool: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122076

----------


## aris60

> Καθαρίζει, καθαρίζει. 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122076


Συγνωμη δεν καταλαβα?  :Thinking:

----------


## kanenas3

> 1. Για το να μη κάνουμε διαφήμιση:
> Δηλαδή να αφήνουμε τον κόσμο να αποφασίζει με βάση το ποια εταιρία έχει καλύτερο διαφημιστικό τμήμα; Θεωρώ χρέος μου να βοηθήσω κάποιον να επιλέξει το καλύτερο (με βάση τις ανάγκες του), ειδικά όταν ζητάει βοήθεια.
> 
> 2. Για το να μην κάνουμε δυσφήμιση:
> Δηλαδή να μη λέμε ποιές εταιρίες έχουν κατά κανόνα τις χειρότερες υπηρεσίες;
> 
> ΥΓ. Οι όροι διαφήμιση και δυσφήμιση χρησιμοποιούνται καταχρηστικά, και κακώς τους κράτησα και εγώ (δεν τους ανέφερα πρώτος). Ο σωστός όρος είναι η λέξη ενημέρωση.
> 
> 
> ...


Θεωρείς δηλαδή λογικό να υπάρχουν κάποιοι πελάτες άλλων εταιριών στο forum της Vivodi και να γράφουν από το πρώι μέχρι το βράδυ για το πόσο χάλια είναι η εταιρεία αυτή; Και άντε εσύ που κάποτε τη δοκίμασες...εδώ έχουμε και περιπτώσεις που έχουν άποψη χωρίς να έχουν δοκιμάσει και απλά έτυχε να ακούσουν από το γνωστό του γνωστού...

Σκεφτείτε λίγο πως θα καταντήσει το φόρουμ αν ο καθένας μπαίνει στο χώρο κάθε εταιρίας και γράφει για ότι του κατέβει.

----------


## BoGe

> Καθαρίζει, καθαρίζει. 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=122076


Μετά το πετυχημένο μονοπώλιο κινητής, αντίστοιχο αρχίζει να εμφανίζεται αργά αργά και στις σταθερές υπηρεσίες.
Το καλό ότι δεν θα κουραζόμαστε να κοιτάμε διάφορα πακέτα.
Όπως και στην κινητή όλα τα πακέτα σχεδόν και οι τιμές καταλήγουν στον ίδιο κοινό -τι σύμπτωση- παρανομαστή, δηλαδή ίδιες τιμές.
Παλιά όταν ένας υπάλληλος έφευγε από εταιρεία κινητής, σιωπηρός είχαν κανονίσει οι υπόλοιπες να μην τον προσλαμβάνουν αν δεν υπήρχε ανάγκη σοβαρή.
Καθαρίζει το τοπίο ή συννεφιάζει;

----------


## lewton

> Μετά το πετυχημένο μονοπώλιο κινητής, αντίστοιχο αρχίζει να εμφανίζεται αργά αργά και στις σταθερές υπηρεσίες.
> Το καλό ότι δεν θα κουραζόμαστε να κοιτάμε διάφορα πακέτα.
> Όπως και στην κινητή όλα τα πακέτα σχεδόν και οι τιμές καταλήγουν στον ίδιο κοινό -τι σύμπτωση- παρανομαστή, δηλαδή ίδιες τιμές.
> Παλιά όταν ένας υπάλληλος έφευγε από εταιρεία κινητής, σιωπηρός είχαν κανονίσει οι υπόλοιπες να μην τον προσλαμβάνουν αν δεν υπήρχε ανάγκη σοβαρή.
> Καθαρίζει το τοπίο ή συννεφιάζει;


Κοίταξε, αν το αποτέλεσμα είναι κάτι σαν τη Γαλλία (οι 5 εναλλακτικοί που έχουν απομείνει έχουν την ίδια τιμή -30€- για μια full LLU γραμμή και χτυπάνε στην ποιότητα και στις υπηρεσίες προσθέτοντας διαρκώς νέες παροχές) δε θα με χάλαγε καθόλου.
Ελπίζω να μην προτιμάς το μοντέλο του ΗΒ (70 διαφορετικοί ISPs και οι περισσότεροι δίνουν μέχρι 8 Mbps και με καταπιεστικότατα caps).

----------


## Antonis21

_Φιλε lewton συμφνωνω μαζι σου αλλα το ποτε θα δουμε ποιοτητα στην Ελλαδα ειναι ενα ερώτημα που δεν τυνχανει ορθής απάντησης._

----------


## velkus

Εγω παντος ουτε τα 20 ειδα ποτε ουτε τον αποκωδικοποιητη γιατι τον φερανε χαλασμενο και εδω και 2 βδομαδες τον περιμενω, αλλα και να τον παρω η γραμμη μου λενε δεν φερνει πανω απο 4 και δεν θα το αντεξει η γραμμη.... :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μετά το πετυχημένο μονοπώλιο κινητής, αντίστοιχο αρχίζει να εμφανίζεται αργά αργά και στις σταθερές υπηρεσίες.
> Το καλό ότι δεν θα κουραζόμαστε να κοιτάμε διάφορα πακέτα.
> Όπως και στην κινητή όλα τα πακέτα σχεδόν και οι τιμές καταλήγουν στον ίδιο κοινό -τι σύμπτωση- παρανομαστή, δηλαδή ίδιες τιμές.
> Παλιά όταν ένας υπάλληλος έφευγε από εταιρεία κινητής, σιωπηρός είχαν κανονίσει οι υπόλοιπες να μην τον προσλαμβάνουν αν δεν υπήρχε ανάγκη σοβαρή.
> Καθαρίζει το τοπίο ή συννεφιάζει;


Οι εταιρείες που έχουν εξαγοραστεί μέχρι τώρα όχι μόνο δεν προσέφεραν σχεδόν καθόλου στον ανταγωνισμό, αλλά στιγμάτιζαν γενικά τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους (όχι πως είναι άγιοι, αλλά όχι και έτσι!).

Εξάλλου, η συγκεκριμένη (Teledome) ήταν το μικρότερο ψάρι, δεν μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε την εξαγορά της σημάδι πως το ίδιο θα γίνει και με άλλους παρόχους.

Για να κλείσω, προτιμώ μία HOL με περισσότερους πόρους παρά έναν παραπάνω Τ.Π. στην αγορά που είναι ούτως ή άλλως κορεσμένη.

----------


## lewton

Μην ξεχνάμε τον κόσμο που ύστερα από την επαφή με την Teledome ορκίστηκε να μην ξαναφύγει ποτέ από τον ΟΤΕ.
Τέτοιους θέλουμε;  :Thumb down:

----------


## nnn

Έχω την εντύπωση πως το θέμα έχει τίτλο Εντυπώσεις από το Cable TV, τα τελευταία 20+ posts έχουν καμιά σχέση ?
Μην απαντήσετε δεν χρειάζεται,  :On topic please:

----------


## unitorian

Καλησπερα παιδια, επιτελους μετα απο 6(ΕΞΙ) μηνες εχω και εγω cableTV
Παραθετω τα στατιστικα μου....

Modem Status 
 Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   999 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   8982 
US Margin   5 
DS Margin   6 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   29 
US Line Attenuation   17 
Peak Cell Rate   2356 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   12052 
CRC Tx Fast   218 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Interleaved 


DSL Statistics 
 Near End F4 Loop Back Count   0 
Near End F5 Loop Back Count   0 



και ρωταω...*ειναι καλα?*

Ξερω οτι ειναι ΕΩΣ 20 Mbs και εχω 8982κβσ , αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι ολα τα υπολοιπα  :Sad:

----------


## Acer

> Καλησπερα παιδια, επιτελους μετα απο 6(ΕΞΙ) μηνες εχω και εγω cableTV
> Παραθετω τα στατιστικα μου....
> και ρωταω...*ειναι καλα?*
> 
> Ξερω οτι ειναι ΕΩΣ 20 Mbs και εχω 8982κβσ , αλλα δεν ξερω τι ειναι ολα τα υπολοιπα


εχεις προβλημα θορυβου στην γραμμη σου (u/d 5/6)

----------


## unitorian

> εχεις προβλημα θορυβου στην γραμμη σου (u/d 5/6)


και τι γινεται τωρα? διορθωνεται?

----------


## vazelo

Παιδες αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβληματακι με το vood. Το συνεδεσα σε εναν υπολογιστη, και μπηκα στη σελιδα του με τα user/pass μου για να ενεργοποιησω το wireless και το ξαναβαλα στη θεση του.Ενω ολα δουλευουν ρολοϊ δεν ξαναμπαινει με τπτ στη σελιδα του. Bad username/pass μου γραφει. Πως ειναι δυνατον??

Δεν ειμαι χαζος ρε γμτ δεν τα κανω λαθος!

----------


## ariadgr

> Bad username/pass μου γραφει. Πως ειναι δυνατον??
> 
> Δεν ειμαι χαζος ρε γμτ δεν τα κανω λαθος!


Είναι πιθανό το username/password πoυ σου έδωσαν να είναι λάθος.
Τηλεφώνησε να αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα.

----------


## vazelo

Μα εχω μπει ηδη με τους κωδικους μου μια φορα.

----------


## StavroST

Συνδέθηκα και εγω πριν μια εβδομάδα, απογοητευτικα θα έλεγα τα πρωτα νέα....


Modem Status

Connection Status      Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	         1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	         6253
US Margin                  8
DS Margin                  6
Trained Modulation     ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors                 0
DS Line Attenuation   34
US Line Attenuation   20
Peak Cell Rate           2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast              16
CRC Tx Fast               0
CRC Rx Interleaved     0
CRC Tx Interleaved     0
Path Mode                Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

Και αυτα τα νούμερα ειναι απο τα καλα μια και πολλες φορες που κανω login η συνδεση ειναι κλειδωμενη στα 3mbps και πρέπει να κανω reset για να ανέβει στα 6.
Διαβαζοντας το thread καταλαβα οτι το margin ειναι ο θόρυβος της γραμμής (σωστά?) και τις ποιο πολλες φορές το πετυχαίνω σε 2 ψηφιο νουερο, με χειροτερο που εχω δει το 18

Λογικα με αυτο το attenuation και συμφωνα με του πινακες κλπ στο site θα έπρεπε να ειχα συνδεση περίπου 14mbps, βέβαια και 10 να μου κάθονταν ευτυχισμένος θα ήμουν.

Μιλησα με την εταιρεία και μου είπαν οτι προς το παρόν με τις μετρήσεις που εχει κανει ο τεχνικός τους το νουμερο αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο δυνατο, σε λιγο καιρό έχουν πρόγραμμα για καποιες αναβαθμήσεις στην περιοχή και θα βελτιωθεί αρκετά.  :Thinking:

----------


## Acer

> Διαβαζοντας το thread καταλαβα οτι το margin ειναι ο θόρυβος της γραμμής (σωστά?) και τις ποιο πολλες φορές το πετυχαίνω σε 2 ψηφιο νουερο, με χειροτερο που εχω δει το 18


σωστα, αλλα μακαρι να *ηταν* το χειροτερο σου το 18 ! ... ειναι το καλυτερο σου ομως (οσο μεγαλυτερο τοσο το καλυτερο !)  :Wink:  (αντιστροφως με το attenuation που οσο μικροτερο τοσο το καλυτερο)

----------


## StavroST

Τότε γιατί καθε φορα που μπαινω στο ρουτερ και βλέπω την συνδεση στα 3mbps το margin ειναι στην 2η δεκάδα?

Βεβαια σε καθε refresh το margin αλλαζει αλλα η ταχυτητα μένει locked...  :Thinking: 

Προφανός θα ειναι συμπτωματικό ε  :Smile:

----------


## kh3lb3n

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Ειμαι καινουριος χρηστης στο phorum.Μολις χτες ενεργοποιηθηκε η Cable Tv(την υπηρεσια την ειχα παραγγειλει απο 24 Μαρτιου).Το  Modem Status του Vood δειχνει τα εξης:

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	5117
US Margin 	  	22
DS Margin 	  	14
Trained Modulation 	  	
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	25
US Line Attenuation 	  	16
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	752
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

Ο θορυβος στη γραμμη μου ειναι πολυς η ειναι η ιδεα μου?Για να προλαβω τυχον ερωτησεις σας.Η αποσταση μου απο το DSLAM ειναι 1220 μετρα.
Και μια ακομα ερωτηση.Οταν ηρθε ο τεχνικος και μετρησε τη γραμμη μου το Max Speed που εφτανε στο τηλεφωνικο κουτι του σπιτιου ηταν 8923.Οταν εκανε τη μετρηση μεσα στο διαμερισμα το Speed ηταν γυρω στα 5.3.Moυ ειπε οτι ισως φταιει η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση.Μπορει να αληθευει κατι τετοιο?Αν ναι τι πρεπει να κανω?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## Acer

> Τότε γιατί καθε φορα που μπαινω στο ρουτερ και βλέπω την συνδεση στα 3mbps το margin ειναι στην 2η δεκάδα?
> 
> Βεβαια σε καθε refresh το margin αλλαζει αλλα η ταχυτητα μένει locked... 
> 
> Προφανός θα ειναι συμπτωματικό ε


οντως αυτη η συμπεριφορα της γραμμης/router σου ακουγεται (τουλαχιστον) *περιεργη* ... συζητησε τη με την Τεχνικη Υποστηριξη (με το Βλαβοληπτικο Τμημα)




> Καλησπερα σε ολους. Ειμαι καινουριος χρηστης στο phorum.


 :Smile:  Καλωσορισες ... στo *Forum* ομως  :Wink: 




> Μολις χτες ενεργοποιηθηκε η Cable Tv(την υπηρεσια την ειχα παραγγειλει απο 24 Μαρτιου).


Πες μας ομως και σε *ποια* περιοχη/κομβο ανηκεις ...




> US Margin 22
> DS Margin 14
> 
> Ο θορυβος στη γραμμη μου ειναι πολυς η ειναι η ιδεα μου?


ουτε πολυς ειναι, ουτε ιδεα σου ειναι ... Ειναι αρκετα καλος (οσο μεγαλυτερες οι τιμες αυτες τοσο το καλυτερο)  :Wink: 




> Οταν ηρθε ο τεχνικος και μετρησε τη γραμμη μου το Max Speed που εφτανε στο τηλεφωνικο κουτι του σπιτιου ηταν 8923.Οταν εκανε τη μετρηση μεσα στο διαμερισμα το Speed ηταν γυρω στα 5.3.Moυ ειπε οτι ισως φταιει η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση.Μπορει να αληθευει κατι τετοιο?Αν ναι τι πρεπει να κανω?


ναι, αληθευει ... πχ αν ειναι παλια η καλωδιωση, αν εισαι σε παλιο κτιριο (παλια πολυκατοικια/μονοκατοικια) ... Στην περιπτωση αυτη δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα ... εκτος αν θες να αλλαξεις την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση σου (πρεπει φυσικα να το αναλαβει ηλεκτρολογος)

----------


## kh3lb3n

Μενω στα συνορα Ανω Πατησιων με Γαλατσι και πευτω στον κομβο του Γαλατσιου.Μιλισα με εναν τεχνικο της Vivodi  πριν απο λιγο και μου ειπε οτι οντως η ταχυτητα που μου ερχεται ειναι λιγη.Μου ειπε οτι θεωριτικα με τα νουμερα που του εδωσα η ταχυτητα μου θα επρεπε να ειναι γυρω στα 19ΜΒ οΟ.Μου ειπε οτι θα το κοιταξουν και θα μου τηλεφωνησουν(ζησε Μαη μου....).

Τωρα σχετικα με την απωλεια που εχω απο το κουτι ωσ το διαμερισμα.Ειχα καλεσει ηλεκτρολογο απο χτες.Ο ανθρωπος εφυγε πριν απο λιγο χωρις να μπορεσει να διορθωσει κατι η να βγαλει καποιο συμπερασμα.Aρχικα ανοιξε το κουτι στην εισοδο του διαμερισματος.Ειδε οτι αντιστοιχουν 2 γραμμες/καλωδια στον οροφο μου.Ομως μονο το ενα απο τα 2 ηταν συνδεδεμενο στον πινακα.Αποσθνδεσε το 1ο και εβαλε το 2ο.Τα ιδια ακριβως: απωλεια 4ΜΒ απο κατω μεχρι το διαμερισμα.Γεφυρωσε τα καλωδια και τα συνεδεσε και τα 2.Η ταχυτητα παραμενει ιδια.Αλλαξανε ομως τα νουμερα στα Margin και στα Attenuation.Tα νεα νουμερα ειναι:

US Margin  	   	22
DS Margin 	  	15


DS Line Attenuation  	   	28
US Line Attenuation 	  	16

Eνω πριν ερθει ο ηλεκτρολογος ειχα:

US Margin 22
DS Margin 14      

DS Line Attenuation 25
US Line Attenuation 16.

H μονη προταση που μου εκανε ο τυπος ειναι να τραβηξω εξωτερικο καλωδιο απο το κουτι του ΟΤΕ στο δρομο το οποιο να ερχεται απευθειας στο δωματιο μου.

Δωστε και σωστε αδερφια.Δεν εχω ιδεα τι παιζει πλεον -.-

----------


## Acer

> Μου ειπε οτι θεωριτικα με τα νουμερα που του εδωσα η ταχυτητα μου θα επρεπε να ειναι γυρω στα 19ΜΒ


οντως, καπου εκει γυρω θα επρεπε να πιανεις (17-19 ... mbits ομως, οχι ΜΒs)  :Smile:  (μακαρι να πιαναμε 19 MBs !!)  :Wink: 




> Αλλαξανε ομως τα νουμερα στα Margin και στα Attenuation.Tα νεα νουμερα ειναι:
> 
> US Margin          22
> DS Margin          15
> DS Line Attenuation          28
> US Line Attenuation          16
> 
> Eνω πριν ερθει ο ηλεκτρολογος ειχα:
> 
> ...


ενταξει, ελαχιστη αλλαγη παντως (ελαχιστη *βελτιωση* του DS Margin, με ελαχιστη *χειροτερεψη* του DS Attenuation ομως)    




> H μονη προταση που μου εκανε ο τυπος ειναι να τραβηξω εξωτερικο καλωδιο απο το κουτι του ΟΤΕ στο δρομο το οποιο να ερχεται απευθειας στο δωματιο μου.


εννοει απο τον κατανεμητη του κτιριου σου μεχρι το δωματιο σου ... *Ειναι* μια λυση κι αυτο, οντως  :Wink:

----------


## kh3lb3n

Acer ευχαριστω πολυ  για το χρονο που ξοδευεις ασχολουμενος με το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω  :Very Happy: .
Ισως θα μπορουσες να μου απαντησεις σε 2 ερωτησεις ακομα? :P

1ον)Τι ακριβως φανταζεσαι οτι φταει για την απωλεια ταχυτας απο το κουτι εως το διαμερισμα?Η μονη λυση ειναι να τραβηξω εξωτερικο καλοδιο η και η αλλαγη της εσωτερικης καλοδιωσης του σπιτιου θα βοηθουσε?

2ον)Θεωρεις οτι ειναι πιθανον και δυνατο να γινει κατι απο πλευρας Vivodi ωστε να αυξηθει η ταχυτητα που φτανει σε μενα ή τα τηλεφωνα μου ειναι φωνη βωοντος εν τι ερημω?

----------


## Torch21

> Acer ευχαριστω πολυ  για το χρονο που ξοδευεις ασχολουμενος με το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω .
> Ισως θα μπορουσες να μου απαντησεις σε 2 ερωτησεις ακομα? :P
> 
> 1ον)Τι ακριβως φανταζεσαι οτι φταει για την απωλεια ταχυτας απο το κουτι εως το διαμερισμα?Η μονη λυση ειναι να τραβηξω εξωτερικο καλοδιο η και η αλλαγη της εσωτερικης καλοδιωσης του σπιτιου θα βοηθουσε?
> 
> 2ον)Θεωρεις οτι ειναι πιθανον και δυνατο να γινει κατι απο πλευρας Vivodi ωστε να αυξηθει η ταχυτητα που φτανει σε μενα ή τα τηλεφωνα μου ειναι φωνη βωοντος εν τι ερημω?


1ον) Η αλλαγή της εσωτερικής καλωδίοσης ξεκινάει απο το box του οτε! Οπότε είναι το ίδιο πράγμα! Αντί το καλώδιο να κρέμεται στο μπαλκόνι, το περνάς μέσα στις εγκαταστάσεις του σπιτιού! 

2ον) Μπορεί να γίνει κάτι απο πλευράς vivodi αλλά κανείς δε θα σου εγκυηθεί οτι θα παίζεις καλά! Μπορεί με την αύξηση της ταχύτητας να ανέβει και ο θόρυβος! Άρα να έχεις μεν λίγο μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, αλλα απτην άλλη να έχεις και συχνές αποσυνδέσεις. Αποτέλεσμα του τελευταίου, θάναι να κόβεται το τηλ όταν μιλάς, να χάνει ρυθμίσεις το vood και άλλα...!
Οπότεαν θές ρισκάρεις για δοκιμή, αν θές κάθεσαι στα 5000 και κατεβάζεις με σχεδόν μισό mbyte το δευτερόλεπτο! Δάλεξε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Billmatch

Παιδιά,επειδή γνωρίζω πως άνετα ένα βίντεο μπορεί να τρέξει σε hd με bitrate περίπου 2.500-3000 kbps γνωρίζει κανείς αν το cabletv -ή κάποια άλλη υπηρεσια- (θά) υποστηρίζει ταινιες και προγράμματα σε hd?Κρίμα είναι να λέμε πως έχουμε καλωδιακή και η ποιότητα της να είναι sd.

----------


## xantho

Πάντως η γενική μου άποψη περί της καλωδιακής που προσφέρει η Vivodi είναι η χειρότερη.. Κανάλια που δεν ανοίγω ποτέ, πολύ ακριβές ταινίες και ελάχιστες σε αριθμό. Θα κοιτάξουν άραγε το θέμα ή απλά του αρκεί να το προσφέρουν σα υπηρεσία?

----------


## lewton

> Παιδιά,επειδή γνωρίζω πως άνετα ένα βίντεο μπορεί να τρέξει σε hd με bitrate περίπου 2.500-3000 kbps γνωρίζει κανείς αν το cabletv -ή κάποια άλλη υπηρεσια- (θά) υποστηρίζει ταινιες και προγράμματα σε hd?Κρίμα είναι να λέμε πως έχουμε καλωδιακή και η ποιότητα της να είναι sd.


HD θα δούμε κάποια στιγμή, αλλά ίσως όχι πάνω από ADSL2+.
Να δούμε τι θα δώσουν ο ΟΤΕ και η Forthnet.

----------


## xantho

έχετε παρατηρήσει τις τελευταίες μέρες συνεχείς αλλαγές στην IP?? Περίεργο μου φαίνεται ...............  :Sad:

----------


## pan.nl

> έχετε παρατηρήσει τις τελευταίες μέρες συνεχείς αλλαγές στην IP?? Περίεργο μου φαίνεται ...............


Όχι, αλλά πάλι άρχισε τις αποσυνδέσεις λόγω θορύβου ρε γαμ%το... :Thumb down:

----------


## xantho

Οι άλλοι που έχουν συνδέσεις ADSL2+ με άλλους παρόχους, έχουν τετοια προβλήματα, ή είναι δικό μας μόνο πλεονέκτημα;

----------


## pan.nl

Off Topic


		Μιας και το νήμα περιγράφει με σχετική ακρίβεια την όλη κατάσταση αναφορικά με το Cable TV, νομίζω πως θα ήταν καλό να γίνει sticky.
	


Παρεμπιπτόντως, θαυμάστε:  :Whistle: 

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	967
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	3770
US Margin 	  	5
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	30
US Line Attenuation 	  	18
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2280 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	6
CRC Tx Fast 	  	41
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

----------


## no_logo

> Πάντως η γενική μου άποψη περί της καλωδιακής που προσφέρει η Vivodi είναι η χειρότερη.. Κανάλια που δεν ανοίγω ποτέ, πολύ ακριβές ταινίες και ελάχιστες σε αριθμό. Θα κοιτάξουν άραγε το θέμα ή απλά του αρκεί να το προσφέρουν σα υπηρεσία?


Η Τζίνα Αλιμόνου πάντως στην πρόσφατη διαφήμιση της "εταιρείας" δείχνει τρισευτυχισμένη  :Laughing:

----------


## StApostol

Μετά από 7 μήνες αναμονής (αίτηση: Μάρτιος 2007) ενεργοποίηθηκα. Τηλεόραση και τηλέφωνο δουλεύουν κανονικά. Δυστυχώς:

Connection Status	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps)	 	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps)	6241
US Margin	 	9
DS Margin	 	6
Trained Modulation	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors	 	0
DS Line Attenuation	31
US Line Attenuation	19
Peak Cell Rate	 	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast	 	2306
CRC Tx Fast	 	0
CRC Rx Interleaved	0
CRC Tx Interleaved	0
Path Mode	 	Interleaved

DSL Statistics
Near End F4 Loop Back Count	 	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count	 	0

η γραμμή είναι χάλια... DS Margin 6;; (*) Μέγιστη ταχύτητα μας βρήκε 9.5Μbit, παίζουμε από 5.5-7.5Mbit (ανάλογα με τα κέφια και τα ρηστάρτ του μόντεμ).

Τουλάχιστον το upload το έπιασε, οπότε δεν χαλάστηκα και τόσο πολύ.

(*) Στην παλιά γραμμή είχαμε 18-22, και το μόντεμ έδινε μέγιστη ταχύτητα 15.5Mbit. Τύχη είναι αυτή, τι να κάνεις;

----------


## 75costas

Καλησπέρα,
παραθέτω άλλη μια φορά τα στατιστικά του router

Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	17881
US Margin 	  	12
DS Margin 	  	4
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	25
US Line Attenuation 	  	14
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	5594
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0

Όπως ανέφερα και σε άλλο νήμα όλα είναι άψογα μέχρι και τώρα.
Εχθές μόνο την πρώτη φορά που χρησιμοποίησα το τηλέφωνο είχα μια στιγμιαία αποσύνδεση, αλλά έκτοτε όλα εντάξει. Μάλιστα το βράδυ πραγματοποίησα μία κλήση συνολικής διάρκειας 1:30 ώρας χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
Το internet όπωε ανέφερα είναι ομόιως εντάξει με την επιφύλαξη ότι από sites όπως το rapidshare ή σε speed tests το downloading είναι αρκετό αργό σε σχέση με το ftp.ntua
Τέλος, αφού προμηθεύτηκα και το απαραίτητο UTP καλώδιο, συνέδεσα και την TV, η οποία παίζει χωρίς κομπιάσματα ή παραμορφώσεις στην εικόνα. Απλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν είναι τόσο καθαρή η εικόνα σε σχέση με τα κλασσικά κανάλια μέσω της κεραίας.
Σε γενικές γραμμές λοιπόν, και με βάση όλα όσα είχα διαβάσει στο forum, είμαι κάτι παραπάνω από ικανοποιημένος μέχρι στιγμής και ελπίζω αυτό να μην αλλάξει και στο μέλλον.
Το μόνο αρνητικό τελικά ήταν η πολύμηνη καθυστέρηση, αλλά τέλος καλό όλα καλά.

Μία ερώτηση που θέλω να κάνω είναι το πως είναι δυνατό με Noise margin 4db να έχω τόσο καλά στατιστικά.
Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας μου πει γιατί δε το κατέχω και πολύ το άθλημα!!!

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------


## mikro_peponi

Ενεργοποίησα και την καλωδιακή. Τελικά τι την έχεις τι δεν την έχεις ένα και το αυτό. Οι ταινίες είναι πανάκριβες 4.90 ευρώ (άρα ποιος ο λόγος να μην τις πάρω από το videoclub? Ενώ τα δωρεάν κανάλι ααρκετά λίγα. Discovery science, discovery civilization, fashion tv, tve και al jazeera. Έχει κι ενα αισθησιακό τσοντοκάναλο. Κατά τα άλλα η εικόνα μου είναι μια χαρά, σαν dvd αλλά δε νομίζω να την πολυχρησιμοποιήσω, γιατί έχω μόνο 2 θύρες scart. Στην μία είναι συνδεδεμένο το dvd και στην άλλη το vhs. Βαριέμαι να βγάζω συνέχεια καλώδια και να βάζω κάθε φορά που είναι να δω. Δε νομίζω ότι αξίζει και τον κόπο κιόλας. Κατά τα άλλα όλα μια χαρά προς το παρόν

----------


## xantho

> Καλησπέρα,
> παραθέτω άλλη μια φορά τα στατιστικά του router
> 
> Modem Status
> 
> Connection Status           Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps)           1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps)           17881
> US Margin           12
> ...


Πραγματικά απορώ .. εγώ κλειδώνω στα 11ΜΒps με τα ίδια νούμερα με τα δικά σου!

----------


## lewton

> Πραγματικά απορώ .. εγώ κλειδώνω στα 11ΜΒps με τα ίδια νούμερα με τα δικά σου!


Καλή τύχη με την τεχνική υποστήριξη.

----------


## pan.nl

> Πραγματικά απορώ .. εγώ κλειδώνω στα 11ΜΒps με τα ίδια νούμερα με τα δικά σου!


Σου παρέδωσαν ελαττωματικό βρόχο. Ή το αφήνεις ως έχει, ή προχωράς σε καταγγελία μέσω της ΕΕΤΤ. Από την πλευρά της Vivodi δεν πρόκειται να κάνουν κάτι άλλο από το να σου πουν το γνωστό "εως 20 Mbps".

----------


## xantho

Δε νομίζω να κάνει κάτι η καταγγελία λόγω του "...εως 20"  :Whistle:  

Στα πόσσα πρέπει να κλείδωνα πιστεύετε?

----------


## junior147

εγώ ήμουν απο τους ανθρωπους που υποστίριζαν την βιβο.τους τελευταιους μινες έχω παρατηρίσει οτι συχρονίζομαι πολύ πιο κάτω σε σχεση με τους πρώτους μινες.στην αρχή τους πρώτους μίνες ήμουν στις 20,000/1021 η 19,000 μετα απο 2 μινες έπεσα στα 17,000-15,000 και τώρα είμαι στις DSL Speed: 1021/13965kbps και με τίποτα δεν μπορώ να περασω τισ 14,000, πηρα τηλεφωνο την βιβο.μου είπαν οτι δεν μπορουν να κάνουν τιποτα και το μονο που μου είπαν ήταν οτι να περιμένετε σε κάποια αναβάθμιση στον κόμβο που ανηκετε.δηλαδι του αγιου ποτε(να μην πω τιποτα αλλο.)ανοικο στον κολωνό να πω. ανα δω οτι δεν γίνετε τιποτα και συνεχισω σε αυτους τους συχρονισμους τοτε θα περιμένω να τελειώση ο χρονοσ(αλλοι 5-6 μινες εμειναν) και μετα ψάχνω για νεα εταιρια.

----------


## pan.nl

Εδώ και 2 ημέρες η IP TV κολλάει έπειτα από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Στην αρχή παίζει κανονικά αλλά μετά κολλάει η εικόνα (είτε τελείως είτε δείχνει καρέ-καρέ) και στο τέλος κολλάει και ο ήχος. Συμβαίνει και σε άλλους?

----------


## mpregos

> εγώ ήμουν απο τους ανθρωπους που υποστίριζαν την βιβο.τους τελευταιους μινες έχω παρατηρίσει οτι συχρονίζομαι πολύ πιο κάτω σε σχεση με τους πρώτους μινες.στην αρχή τους πρώτους μίνες ήμουν στις 20,000/1021 η 19,000 μετα απο 2 μινες έπεσα στα 17,000-15,000 και τώρα είμαι στις DSL Speed: 1021/13965kbps και με τίποτα δεν μπορώ να περασω τισ 14,000, πηρα τηλεφωνο την βιβο.μου είπαν οτι δεν μπορουν να κάνουν τιποτα και το μονο που μου είπαν ήταν οτι να περιμένετε σε κάποια αναβάθμιση στον κόμβο που ανηκετε.δηλαδι του αγιου ποτε(να μην πω τιποτα αλλο.)ανοικο στον κολωνό να πω. ανα δω οτι δεν γίνετε τιποτα και συνεχισω σε αυτους τους συχρονισμους τοτε θα περιμένω να τελειώση ο χρονοσ(αλλοι 5-6 μινες εμειναν) και μετα ψάχνω για νεα εταιρια.


Junior και σε μενα άρχιζε να δείχνει κάτι ταχύτητες συγχρονισμου στα 8κατι...με ενα restart έρχεται συνήθως στα 10, εκει πού πρέπει και είναι το συνηθες.....θα το παρατηρήσω για κανα μήνα και θα δώ......Δεν νοπμίζω να αρχίζει να κάνει νερά!!!!!!!!!!Γιατί σε 5 μήνες ....Λούηςςςςςς!!!!!

----------


## alexopth69

Επιτέλους μετά από 6 μήνες αναμονή ενεργοποιήθηκα. Έχω χαμηλή ταχύτητα, το οποίο και περίμενα γύρω στα 7Μbit. Η τηλεόραση παίζει κανονικά, όλα καλά. Από ftp.ntua.gr κατέβασα με 500+ 
Αυτά...

----------


## Acer

> Έχω χαμηλή ταχύτητα, το οποίο και περίμενα γύρω στα 7Μbit.


 :Thinking: και γιατι το περιμενες ?... (γιατι με τοση σιγουρια εννοω)

----------


## NeKoS

Αιτηση 23/3/07 .Συνδεθηκα χτες.Το internet πεταει και η τηλεφωνια αψογη.Αργοτερα θα γραψω και αποτελεσματα....Αξιζε η αναμονη!!!

----------


## anton

Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί από το τέλος Απριλίου στο cable tv της vivodi και περίμενα να περάσει ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα για να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου.
Συγχρονίζω στα *20100/1024* με *ds line attenuation 11* .
Δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις και το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει άριστα.
Όσον αφορά την τηλεόραση λειτουργεί καλά,αλλά δεν χρησιμεύει σε κάτι(ακριβές ταινίες,λίγα κανάλια).

----------


## Acer

> Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί από το τέλος Απριλίου στο cable tv της vivodi και περίμενα να περάσει ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα για να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου.


"ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα" οι 5.5 μηνες χρησης ?!
Anyway, αν και το αν παιζει η δεν παιζει σωστα το cabletv ειναι κατι που φαινεται στις πρωτες 2-3 μερες, ειναι παντοτε χρησιμο να ακους εντυπωσεις καποιου που την εχει 5.5 μηνες  :Smile: 





> Συγχρονίζω στα *20100/1024* με *ds line attenuation 11* .
> Δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις και το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει άριστα.


*φυσικοτατο* θα ελεγα με τετοια γραμμη που εχεις  :Wink: 

Καλωσορισες στο Forum.  :One thumb up:

----------


## pan.nl

> Έχω ενεργοποιηθεί από το τέλος Απριλίου στο cable tv της vivodi και περίμενα να περάσει ένα εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα για να πω τις εντυπώσεις μου.
> Συγχρονίζω στα *20100/1024* με *ds line attenuation 11* .
> Δεν έχω καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις και το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει άριστα.
> Όσον αφορά την τηλεόραση λειτουργεί καλά,αλλά δεν χρησιμεύει σε κάτι(ακριβές ταινίες,λίγα κανάλια).


Με πόσο κατεβάζεις/ανεβάζεις?

----------


## alexopth69

> και γιατι το περιμενες ?... (γιατι με τοση σιγουρια εννοω)


Γιατί είχα 42-43 db... 
Τελικά κατεβάζω με 700+

----------


## 75costas

Καλησπέρα,
αρχικά θα σας πω ότι εγώ που χρησιμοποιούσα το internet μόνο και μόνο για ενημέρωση και λίγο downloading (mp3s κυρίως), έχω πάθει πολιτισμικό σοκ!!! :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 
Δε το πιστεύω ότι μία ταινία περίπου 730mb(XviD) κατεβαίνει σε 10' το πολύ!!
Καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις αν και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται χωρίς να έχει αποσυνδεθεί να συγχρονίζει στα 17200kbps σε σχέση με τα 17881 που συγχρόνιζε μέχρι και εχθές.
Το τηλέφωνο, όπως έχω ήδη αναφέρει, λειτουργεί άψογα και η ποιότητα της iptv είναι αρκετά καλή, αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι με την πάροδο του χρόνου αυτή η ποιότητα φθίνει, αλλα όχι τίποτα ιδιαίτερα εμφανές.
Και συν τοις άλλοις έχει και 5 παιχνίδια!! Pacman, tetris και άλλα 3 που δε θυμάμαι αυτή τη στιγμή τα οποία παίζονται με το remote control!! :Laughing: 
Για downloading χρησιμοποιώ το HiDownload γιατί από όλα όσα δοκίμασα, είναι το μόνο που με βόλεψε τελικά.
Κώστας

----------


## pstadex

Ρε παιδια μου φενεται κοροιδια το cabletv τη στιγμη που οι περισσοτερεσ ταινιεσ ειναι με πληρωμη.Τι να το κανω τοτε,καλυτερα το ΝΟva.Emena συγχρονιζει στα 10,και κατεβαζω με 500κβ.Αλλα σαυ υπιρεσια μου φενεται μουφα,ετσι ειναι και στισ αλλεσ εταιριες?

----------


## Acer

> Καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις αν και δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται χωρίς να έχει αποσυνδεθεί να συγχρονίζει στα 17200kbps σε σχέση με τα 17881 που συγχρόνιζε μέχρι και εχθές.


*δεν* χρειαζεται να εχει αποσυνδεθει, μαλιστα θα δεις διαφορες τιμες μεταξυ 17-18 (ισως και μεχρι 19), καθε λιγο και λιγακι το modem επανασυγχρονιζει ετσι κι αλλιως (αν μπεις στο web interface και το παρατηρησεις για λιγη ωρα θα το δεις)  :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> Ρε παιδια μου φενεται κοροιδια το cabletv τη στιγμη που οι περισσοτερεσ ταινιεσ ειναι με πληρωμη.Τι να το κανω τοτε,καλυτερα το ΝΟva.Emena συγχρονιζει στα 10,και κατεβαζω με 500κβ.Αλλα σαυ υπιρεσια μου φενεται μουφα,ετσι ειναι και στισ αλλεσ εταιριες?


το cabletv δεν ειναι μονο οι ταινιες, εχει και τα 10 καναλια οπου καποιος μπορει ψαχνοντας να βρει αξιολογες εκπομπες (και να βελτιωσει και τα αγγλικα του)  :Wink:

----------


## 75costas

> *δεν* χρειαζεται να εχει αποσυνδεθει, μαλιστα θα δεις διαφορες τιμες μεταξυ 17-18 (ισως και μεχρι 19), καθε λιγο και λιγακι το modem επανασυγχρονιζει ετσι κι αλλιως (αν μπεις στο web interface και το παρατηρησεις για λιγη ωρα θα το δεις)


Κάτι τέτοιο κατάλαβα και εγώ αλλά δεν ήμουν και απόλυτα σίγουρος.

----------


## subzer0

> Ρε παιδια μου φενεται κοροιδια το cabletv τη στιγμη που οι περισσοτερεσ ταινιεσ ειναι με πληρωμη.Τι να το κανω τοτε,καλυτερα το ΝΟva.Emena συγχρονιζει στα 10,και κατεβαζω με 500κβ.Αλλα σαυ υπιρεσια μου φενεται μουφα,ετσι ειναι και στισ αλλεσ εταιριες?


Συγκρίσεις αναγκαστικά μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο με την On καθώς μόνο αυτή έχει triple play(προς το παρών). 
Και εκεί πληρώνεις τις ταινίες απλά δεν ξέρω τιμές και κατα πόσο είναι καινούριες.
Η διαφορά είναι στα κανάλια καθώς η ON προσθέτει συνέχεια κανάλια σε αντίθεση με την Vivodi που από τότε που έχει βγάλει το CableTV δεν έχει προσθέσει ούτε ένα, έχει και τα ελληνικά κανάλια κάτι που δεν έχει η Vivodi  και έχει και την υπηρεσία εγγραφης προγράμματος κάτι που επίσης δεν έχει η Vivodi. 
Κοινώς η Vivodi έχει αφήσει στάσιμο το CableTV από τότε που το έβγαλε(και το ξαναδιαφημίζει τώρα- γιατί άραγε?)
Και by the way ποιά περιοχή είσαι? Ετσι για να ενημερωνόμαστε.

----------


## Acer

> Η διαφορά είναι στα κανάλια καθώς η ON προσθέτει συνέχεια κανάλια σε αντίθεση με την Vivodi που από τότε που έχει βγάλει το CableTV δεν έχει προσθέσει ούτε ένα, έχει και τα ελληνικά κανάλια κάτι που δεν έχει η Vivodi και έχει και την υπηρεσία εγγραφης προγράμματος κάτι που επίσης δεν έχει η Vivodi. 
> Κοινώς η Vivodi έχει αφήσει στάσιμο το CableTV από τότε που το έβγαλε


αυτο ειναι αληθεια, απο τοτε που το λανσαρε δεν το εχει φρεσκαρει καθολου, παρολο που ο ανταγωνισμος οργιαζει ...

----------


## 75costas

Βασικά, όπως έχω καταλάβει αυτό που προσπαθούν να κάνουν είναι να τελειώνουν με τις εκκρεμότητες που έχουν, ιδιαίτερα στις ενεργοποιήσεις και την αναβάθμιση του δικτύου τους, πάρα να αναβαθμίσουν τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες μέσω του cabletv.

----------


## subzer0

> Βασικά, όπως έχω καταλάβει αυτό που προσπαθούν να κάνουν είναι να τελειώνουν με τις εκκρεμότητες που έχουν, ιδιαίτερα στις ενεργοποιήσεις και την αναβάθμιση του δικτύου τους, πάρα να αναβαθμίσουν τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες μέσω του cabletv.


Δεν θα το έλεγα αυτο αν σκεφτείς οτι εγώ και ο φίλος ο Acer έχουμε κλείσει το εφτάμηνο αναμονής, όπως και αρκετοί ακόμα εδώ μέσα.
Κι εκτός από αυτο δεν καταλαβαίνω και το νόημα της διαφήμισης που έκαναν κάθως με την ακινησία τους στην αναβάθμιση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών δεν κάνουν πλεόν το πακέτο τους δελεαστικό.
Εννοώ λοιπόν πως από την μία οι καθυστερήσεις από την άλλη η στασιμότητα στις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει + την τιμή που πλέον δεν είναι και η πιο συμφέρουσα(σε αντίθεση με τότε που πρωτοβγήκε) δεν κάνουν αυτό το πακέτο και το πιο ολοκληρωμένο της αγοράς.
Σίγουρα κάποιες προτεραιότητες θα έχουν εκεί στην Vivodi. Ποιές είναι όμως αυτές?

----------


## 75costas

> Δεν θα το έλεγα αυτο αν σκεφτείς οτι εγώ και ο φίλος ο Acer έχουμε κλείσει το εφτάμηνο αναμονής, όπως και αρκετοί ακόμα εδώ μέσα.
> Κι εκτός από αυτο δεν καταλαβαίνω και το νόημα της διαφήμισης που έκαναν κάθως με την ακινησία τους στην αναβάθμιση των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών δεν κάνουν πλεόν το πακέτο τους δελεαστικό.
> Εννοώ λοιπόν πως από την μία οι καθυστερήσεις από την άλλη η στασιμότητα στις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει + την τιμή που πλέον δεν είναι και η πιο συμφέρουσα(σε αντίθεση με τότε που πρωτοβγήκε) δεν κάνουν αυτό το πακέτο και το πιο ολοκληρωμένο της αγοράς.
> Σίγουρα κάποιες προτεραιότητες θα έχουν εκεί στην Vivodi. Ποιές είναι όμως αυτές?


Δε διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες. Σαφώς και οι καθυστερήσεις είναι τεράστιες. Όπως και το ότι το πακέτο μοιάζει λίγο παρωχημένο τώρα πια που οι προσφορές από άλλες εταιρείες μοιάζουν να είναι καλύτερες.
Αλλά παρατήρησα ότι ακριβώς στο 6μηνο ενεργοποιήθηκαν αρκετά παιδιά από εδώ μέσα. Εκεί βασίζω αυτό που έγραψα προηγουμένως. Και σε σχέση με τους ρυθμούς που ενεργοποιούσε η vivodi τους προηγουμένους μήνες, δε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο από το ότι πλέον δε μπορούσαν να έχουν τόσο κόσμο σε αναμονή.

----------


## NeKoS

Modem Status 
 Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   16379 
US Margin   10 
DS Margin   7 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   19 
US Line Attenuation   11 
Peak Cell Rate   2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   2004 
CRC Tx Fast   0 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Fast Path 


DSL Statistics 
 Near End F4 Loop Back Count   0 
Near End F5 Loop Back Count   0 

Eπεστρεψα και με τα αποτελεσματα!!!

----------


## Sauber

Μια ερώτηση αν ξέρει κανείς ήδη κάτοχος CableTV να απαντήσει: το MPEG4 ethernet media player μπορεί να συνδεθεί πάνω σε κάποιο ethernet switch το οποίο θα είναι συνδεδεμένο στο Vood, η πρέπει απαραιτήτως να συνδεθεί απευθείας πάνω σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη ethernet port του Vood?

----------


## jim68

> Συγκρίσεις αναγκαστικά μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο με την On καθώς μόνο αυτή έχει triple play(προς το παρών). 
> Και εκεί πληρώνεις τις ταινίες απλά δεν ξέρω τιμές και κατα πόσο είναι καινούριες.
> Η διαφορά είναι στα κανάλια καθώς η ON προσθέτει συνέχεια κανάλια σε αντίθεση με την Vivodi που από τότε που έχει βγάλει το CableTV δεν έχει προσθέσει ούτε ένα, έχει και τα ελληνικά κανάλια κάτι που δεν έχει η Vivodi  και έχει και την υπηρεσία εγγραφης προγράμματος κάτι που επίσης δεν έχει η Vivodi. 
> Κοινώς η Vivodi έχει αφήσει στάσιμο το CableTV από τότε που το έβγαλε(και το ξαναδιαφημίζει τώρα- γιατί άραγε?)
> Και by the way ποιά περιοχή είσαι? Ετσι για να ενημερωνόμαστε.


Και μην ξεχνάμε και το πιο σημαντικό cableTV 20480/512Kbps Απεριόριστα
(Aστικά/Υπεραστικά) - € 65.00 -  δηλ. 30 ευροπουλάκια πάνω το μήνα  :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> Και μην ξεχνάμε και το πιο σημαντικό cableTV 20480/512Kbps Απεριόριστα
> (Aστικά/Υπεραστικά) - € 65.00 - δηλ. 30 ευροπουλάκια πάνω το μήνα


στα 65 ευρω ακουγεται πλεον "ακριβο" (σημερα, οχι ενα 6μηνο πριν) ... Η τιμη αυτη παντως υπαρχει "μονο στα χαρτια" θα ελεγα ... (μιας και ολοι σχεδον εκαναν την αιτηση στα 33 ευρω, η εστω στα 45 της καλοκαιρινης προσφορας)  :Wink:

----------


## Kal1138

'Ηρθε! Μετά από 6,5 μήνες, επιτέλους έχω Cable TV. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τίποτα έκτος από το internet. Απλά το modem σύνδεσα. Ο τεχνικός είπε ότι η γραμμή μου σηκώνει 19Mbps, στις ρυθμίσεις γράθει 16 περίπου κ δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω το αρχείο από ftp.ntua.gr που βρίσκεται στην πρώτη σελίδα. Κατεβάζει με 1,45mb/s σταθερά.

----------


## Acer

> 'Ηρθε! Μετά από 6,5 μήνες, επιτέλους έχω Cable TV. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει τίποτα έκτος από το internet. Απλά το modem σύνδεσα. Ο τεχνικός είπε ότι η γραμμή μου σηκώνει 19Mbps, στις ρυθμίσεις γράθει 16 περίπου κ δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω το αρχείο από ftp.ntua.gr που βρίσκεται στην πρώτη σελίδα. Κατεβάζει με 1,45mb/s σταθερά.


... μια χαρα εισαι  :Wink:  :One thumb up: 
Τσεκαρε και τηλεφωνο/τηλεοραση και πες μας εντυπωσεις
(ποσταρε και τα στατιστικα του router με copy-paste)

----------


## Kal1138

> ... μια χαρα εισαι 
> Τσεκαρε και τηλεφωνο/τηλεοραση και πες μας εντυπωσεις
> (ποσταρε και τα στατιστικα του router με copy-paste)


Τηλ. δεν μπορούν να με πάρουν ακόμα (θελεί 3-5 ώρες, λέει) αλλά έγω που πήρα, δουλεύει μια χαρά...όπως κ πριν. Τηλεόραση θα δοκιμάσω αργότερα.

Modem Status 
 Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   16531 
US Margin   11 
DS Margin   6 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   24 
US Line Attenuation   14 
Peak Cell Rate   2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   195 
CRC Tx Fast   0 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0
Path Mode   Fast Path

DSL Statistics 
 Near End F4 Loop Back Count   0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count   0

----------


## user1

> στα 65 ευρω ακουγεται πλεον "ακριβο" (σημερα, οχι ενα 6μηνο πριν) ... Η τιμη αυτη παντως υπαρχει "μονο στα χαρτια" θα ελεγα ... (μιας και ολοι σχεδον εκαναν την αιτηση στα 33 ευρω, η εστω στα 45 της καλοκαιρινης προσφορας)



δηλαδη αν κανω αιτηση σημερα ποσο εχει?

----------


## Abades

> δηλαδη αν κανω αιτηση σημερα ποσο εχει?


Το cabletv έχει μηνιαία συνδρομή 45 ευρώ, τέλος εγκατάστασης 53,55 ευρώ και τέλος εγκατάστασης 60 ευρώ.

----------


## kanenas3

> Το cabletv έχει μηνιαία συνδρομή 45 ευρώ, τέλος εγκατάστασης 53,55 ευρώ και τέλος εγκατάστασης 60 ευρώ.


Εγώ άλλα βλέπω εδώ 

http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=125

----------


## Kal1138

> Εγώ άλλα βλέπω εδώ 
> 
> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=125


Έχει κ προσφορές... http://www.cabletv.gr/prosfores.html

----------


## Abades

> Εγώ άλλα βλέπω εδώ 
> 
> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=125


http://www.cabletv.gr/prosfores.html
δες εδώ καλύτερα

----------


## lewton

> Εγώ άλλα βλέπω εδώ 
> 
> http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=125


Μα και συ, τι ήθελες, να βάλουν ανθρωπο να το αλλάξει και μετά από 3 μήνες να το ξανααλλάζει;  :Razz:

----------


## mikro_peponi

Acer ενεργοποιήθηκες? Αλήθεια η On ποια Ελληνικά κανάλια έχει? Με βλέπω αν τελικά ισχύσει το 65 ευρώ σε ένα χρόνο να πηγαίνω προς τα κει. Θα μου πείτε από τώρα για του χρόνου?Ποιός ξέρει πόσο μπορεί να κάνει να έρθει?  :Laughing:

----------


## Acer

> Acer ενεργοποιήθηκες?


οχι βεβαια  :Smile:  (μην σε μπερδευουν τα νουμερα στο προφιλ μου, απλα στο μεταξυ εχω περασει σε max10 το οποιο παντως δουλευει αψογα)  :Wink:

----------


## seomeo

> Acer ενεργοποιήθηκες? Αλήθεια η On ποια Ελληνικά κανάλια έχει? Με βλέπω αν τελικά ισχύσει το 65 ευρώ σε ένα χρόνο να πηγαίνω προς τα κει. Θα μου πείτε από τώρα για του χρόνου?Ποιός ξέρει πόσο μπορεί να κάνει να έρθει?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=112047&page=3

----------


## GrEaTaLeX

εχτές συνδέθηκα....η γραμμή μου λένε δε σηκώνει cabletv για αυτό θα με πάνε στο telefonet...Παρόλα αυτά τρώω και πάλι διακοπές κάθε 4 λεπτά(δείτε το Ds Margin)...Κοιτάτε τι στατιστικά έχω:

Modem Status 
 Connection Status   Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps)   567 
Ds Rate (Kbps)   3050 
US Margin   5 
DS Margin   4 
Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors   0 
DS Line Attenuation   35 
US Line Attenuation   23 
Peak Cell Rate   1337 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast   88 
CRC Tx Fast   15 
CRC Rx Interleaved   0 
CRC Tx Interleaved   0 
Path Mode   Interleaved 

*Είναι δυνατόν?*

Μπορώ να κάνω υπαναχώρηση και να διακόψω εάν συνέχισει αυτή η κατάσταση χωρίς να πληρώσω τέλη διακοπής αλλά και ενεργοποίησης?

----------


## pan.nl

> εχτές συνδέθηκα....η γραμμή μου λένε δε σηκώνει cabletv για αυτό θα με πάνε στο telefonet...Παρόλα αυτά τρώω και πάλι διακοπές κάθε 4 λεπτά(δείτε το Ds Margin)...Κοιτάτε τι στατιστικά έχω:
> 
> Modem Status 
>  Connection Status   Connected 
> Us Rate (Kbps)   567 
> Ds Rate (Kbps)   3050 
> US Margin   5 
> DS Margin   4 
> Trained Modulation   ADSL2Plus 
> ...


Με 35 attenuation...δεν πάμε καλά! Θα μπορούσες άνετα να έχεις 12 Mbits. Υπέγραψες τίποτα όταν ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί για εγκατάσταση? Βασικό: αν ναι, υπέγραψες πριν γίνει η μέτρηση της γραμμής ή μετά  :Whistle: ?

----------


## Acer

> εχτές συνδέθηκα....η γραμμή μου λένε δε σηκώνει cabletv για αυτό θα με πάνε στο telefonet...Παρόλα αυτά τρώω και πάλι διακοπές κάθε 4 λεπτά(δείτε το Ds Margin)...Κοιτάτε τι στατιστικά έχω:
> 
> Us Rate (Kbps) 567 
> Ds Rate (Kbps) 3050 
> US Margin 5 
> DS Margin 4 
> DS Line Attenuation 35 
> US Line Attenuation 23 
> 
> ...


Η γραμμη σου εχει *πολυ* θορυβο (και σχετικα υψηλο attenuation, οχι καλο δηλαδη)

Για τις χρεωσεις που ρωτας δεν ειμαι τοσο σιγουρος, αφηνω να απαντησει καλυτερα καποιος αλλος (γνωμη μου παντως οτι μαλλον δυσκολα θα τις γλιτωσεις, μιας και στο συμβολαιο που υπεγραψες αναφερει το γνωστο σε ολους πια "εως 20 mbits")

----------


## Acer

> Με 35 attenuation...δεν πάμε καλά! Θα μπορούσες άνετα να έχεις 12 Mbits.


δεν ειναι μονο το attenuation, μην ξεχνας και τι θορυβο εχει ...

----------


## pan.nl

> δεν ειναι μονο το attenuation, μην ξεχνας και τι θορυβο εχει ...


Καλά, ο σκοπός είναι να μας παραδίδουν γραμμές καλής ποιότητας, αλλά αφού στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων κάνουν δουλειά του κ*λου φυσικό επακόλουθο είναι αποτελέσματα όπως παραπάνω.

----------


## GrEaTaLeX

μετά νομίζω υπέγραψα...ρε παιδιά πώς γίνεται να είναι τόσο χάλια ο θόρυβος??Μπορώ να ζητήσω ξέρω γω αλλαγή γρμμής, εξυγίανση ή κάτι άλλο ή θα με γράψουνε κανονικά?


Επίσης αλλάζει συνεχώς το line attenuation από 35 σε 40-42 , πράγματα τρελλά, έχω αλλάξει και καλώδια από ρουτερ μέχρι την πρίζα μπας και ήταν κανά κομμένο

----------


## pan.nl

> μετά νομίζω υπέγραψα...ρε παιδιά πώς γίνεται να είναι τόσο χάλια ο θόρυβος??Μπορώ να ζητήσω ξέρω γω αλλαγή γρμμής, εξυγίανση ή κάτι άλλο ή θα με γράψουνε κανονικά?


Το πιθανότερο είναι να αρνηθούν να κάνουν οποιαδήποτε κίνηση για αντικατάσταση βρόχου. Καλά ξεμπερδέματα σου εύχομαι μόνο...

----------


## Acer

> ρε παιδιά πώς γίνεται να είναι τόσο χάλια ο θόρυβος??Μπορώ να ζητήσω ξέρω γω αλλαγή γρμμής, εξυγίανση ή κάτι άλλο ή θα με γράψουνε κανονικά?


δυσκολο, μπαινει και ο οτε στην μεση ...
Αλλα καλυτερα να στα πει ο φιλος Panayotis_Ath, που τα εχει φαει με το κουταλι αυτα ...  :Wink:  (κατι μου λεει οτι ηδη θα γραφει και θα με προλαβει)

----------


## Abades

> Μπορώ να κάνω υπαναχώρηση και να διακόψω εάν συνέχισει αυτή η κατάσταση χωρίς να πληρώσω τέλη διακοπής αλλά και ενεργοποίησης?


Δυστυχώς έχεις υπογράψει ένα συμβόλαιο και από τη στιγμή που η υπηρεσία σου παρέχεται -έστω και αν δεν είναι στην ταχύτητα που εσύ επιθυμείς- θα πληρώσεις όλα τα τέλη κανονικότατα. Βέβαια να θυμάσαι ότι δεν μπορείς να ζητήσεις διακοπή για διάστημα μικρότερο των 60 ημερών από την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας. Και για να προλάβω κάποιους να εξηγήσω ότι αυτό γίνεται γιατί τα πάγια προπληρώνονται και η βιβο δεν κάνει επιστροφές χρημάτων ούτε συμψηφισμούς με άλλα προγράμματα. Το ίδιο βέβαια λέει και το συμβόλαιό σας με τον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## evi21

Ξερετε πως βαζουμε καποιον σε αναμονη?
Πως τον επαναφερουμε?
Αλλα και πως κανουμε τρημερης επικοινωνια?
Μπορουμε να εχουμε 4 στην ιδια γραμμη?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Geotzourmi

(μιλάω εκ μέρους του GrEaTaLeX)

Η υπηρεσία δε του παρέχεται...εκτός εάν λέμε ότι παρέχουν υπηρεσία όταν είναι uptime για 4 λεπτά και μετά περιμένει να ξαναπιάσει dsl γραμμή μετά από 20 λεπτά...


Κάτι ακόμη!Η vivodi δε διατείνεται ότι υπάρχει ένα κάτω όριο αποδεκτής ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού του ρούτερ?Εγώ έτσι έχω καταλάβει...

----------


## mikro_peponi

> (μιλάω εκ μέρους του GrEaTaLeX)
> 
> Η υπηρεσία δε του παρέχεται...εκτός εάν λέμε ότι παρέχουν υπηρεσία όταν είναι uptime για 4 λεπτά και μετά περιμένει να ξαναπιάσει dsl γραμμή μετά από 20 λεπτά...
> 
> 
> Κάτι ακόμη!Η vivodi δε διατείνεται ότι υπάρχει ένα κάτω όριο αποδεκτής ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού του ρούτερ?Εγώ έτσι έχω καταλάβει...


Πήρατε τηλ στο τεχνικό τμήμα?και τι σας είπαν? Μήπω δεν έχετε ρυθμίσει το ρούτερ ή υπάρχει πρβλ με το firewall?

----------


## Geotzourmi

απλά ανέφεραν ότι από Δευτέρα θα τον καλέσει τεχνικός, το πιθανότερο για να συγχρονίσουν τη γραμμή σε πιο χαμηλή ταχύτητα μπας και σταθεροποιηθεί...Δεν είναι καθόλου αισιόδοξος όμως γιατί ο τεχνικός στην εγκατάσταση του είχε αναφέρει ότι η γραμμή είναι χάλια...Βέβαια του είχε πει ότι θα συγχρονίζει στα 4-5 μβιτ...Χώρια που την πρώτη πρώτη φορά που είχε έρθει τεχνικός για να τον συνδέσουνε(πάνε κάτι μήνες) του είχε πει ότι θα πρέπει να συγχρονίζει γύρω στα 13 μβιτ (αυτό που φυσιολογικά θα έπρεπε να πιάνει)

----------


## Abades

Aν υπάρχει σοβαρό τεχνικό και η υπηρεσία πρακτικά δεν παρέχεται και αυτό μπορεί να αποδειχθεί τότε μπορεί να υπαναχωρίσει χωρίς κανένα οικονομικό κόστος.

----------


## No-Name

> Aν υπάρχει σοβαρό τεχνικό και η υπηρεσία πρακτικά δεν παρέχεται και αυτό μπορεί να αποδειχθεί τότε μπορεί να υπαναχωρίσει χωρίς κανένα οικονομικό κόστος.


Aφου σου βγεί η ψυχή πρώτα..... :Thumb down:

----------


## NeKoS

Ενεργοποιθηκα στις 9/10/07 και ρε γαμωτο εχω ανχωθει γιατι  παιζουνε ολα αψογα!Ακομα και η τηλεφωνια ειναι πιο καλη σε ποιοτητα απο Ποτε.Ανχωνομαι που ειναι ολα τελεια.... :Whistle:

----------


## Acer

> Ενεργοποιθηκα στις 9/10/07 και ρε γαμωτο εχω ανχωθει γιατι παιζουνε ολα αψογα!Ακομα και η τηλεφωνια ειναι πιο καλη σε ποιοτητα απο Ποτε.Ανχωνομαι που ειναι ολα τελεια....


καλο κι αυτο ...  :Thinking: Τουλαχιστον ειναι κατι που διορθωνεται ευκολα: ριξε μια *δυνατη* σφυρια στο vood: μετα *δεν* θα ειναι ολα "τελεια" και θα εχεις πλεον με κατι να ασχολεισαι, θα σου φυγει και το αγχος  :Wink:

----------


## NeKoS

> καλο κι αυτο ... Τουλαχιστον ειναι κατι που διορθωνεται ευκολα: ριξε μια *δυνατη* σφυρια στο vood: μετα *δεν* θα ειναι ολα "τελεια" και θα εχεις πλεον με κατι να ασχολεισαι, θα σου φυγει και το αγχος


το μονο που με ανυσηχει ειναι οτι αν και δεν ειναι βεβαια προβλημα νομιζω, ειναι οτι το router ζεματαει υπερβολικα!!!

----------


## mikro_peponi

> το μονο που με ανυσηχει ειναι οτι αν και δεν ειναι βεβαια προβλημα νομιζω, ειναι οτι το router ζεματαει υπερβολικα!!!


 :Thinking:  δεν θέλω να σε ανησυχήσω αλλά εμένα το vood δεν ζεματάει. Ρε μπας και το έχεις κοντά σε κανα αερόθερμο? :ROFL:

----------


## pan.nl

> Ενεργοποιθηκα στις 9/10/07 και ρε γαμωτο εχω ανχωθει γιατι  παιζουνε ολα αψογα!Ακομα και η τηλεφωνια ειναι πιο καλη σε ποιοτητα απο Ποτε.Ανχωνομαι που ειναι ολα τελεια....


Καλά...και σε άλλους όλα ιδανικά ξεκίνησαν αλλά θα έχει πλάκα να συμβεί κάτι και στη δική σου σύνδεση και κάποια στιγμή να μην "παίζουν όλα άψογα". Τότε να δεις γκρίνια  :Razz: , αν και απ'ότι φαίνεται είσαι από τους τυχερούς.

Εντάξει, καλός ο ενθουσιασμός, σε δημοκρατική χώρα ζούμε, αλλά τέτοια αντίδραση είναι λίγο προκλητική  :Twisted Evil: .

----------


## Acer

> Εντάξει, καλός ο ενθουσιασμός, σε δημοκρατική χώρα ζούμε, αλλά τέτοια αντίδραση είναι λίγο προκλητική .


ελα ντε, πες του τα  :Wink:  (προτεινω *ειδικα* εσεις οι δυο, μιας και το cabletv του ενος του πεφτει "πολυ" και του αλλου του πεφτει "λιγο", να αλλαξετε αμοιβαια σπιτια για ενα διαστημα, θα χαλαρωσετε κι οι δυο *μια χαρα*)  :Smile:

----------


## Torch21

> το μονο που με ανυσηχει ειναι οτι αν και δεν ειναι βεβαια προβλημα νομιζω, ειναι οτι το router ζεματαει υπερβολικα!!!


Αν δοκιμάσεις κάποιο σύστημα αερόψυξης του vood (πχ: καμιά πατέντα με ανεμιστηράκι για επεξεργαστή) θα δείς τέλεια αποτελέσματα! Δε θα έχεις ποτέ προβλήματα σχετικά με το vood! 
Τώρα αν σου κάνει πρόβλημα η γραμμή είναι άλλο θέμα!

----------


## alexopth69

Εντυπώσεις μετά από μια εβδομάδα...

Στην αρχή είχα τρομάξει, την πρώτη μέρα είχα συνεχή προβλήματα με disconnects, το τηλέφωνο πότε έπαιζε πότε δεν έπαιζε κλπ. Μετά την πρώτη μέρα σταθεροποιήθηκε. Παίζω χαμηλά βέβαια λόγω απόστασης, αλλά φτού φτού να μην το ματιάσω ουτε disconnects, τηλέφωνο μια χαρά. ΤV δεν έχω ανοίξει καθόλου προς το παρόν...

----------


## Sauber

Με συνέδεσαν και μένα σήμερα. Ημερομηνία αίτησης 21/8, κοντά δύο μήνες, καλά είναι. Μου έδωσαν νέο καλώδιο απο τον ΟΤΕ, περίεργο, καθώς ήμουν ήδη συνδρομητης Full LLU  Maxx10 + DSLPhone. Εξοπλισμός που δώθηκε το Vood 452w, συγνχρονίζει στα 14258/1023. Κρατά τις ρυθμίσεις μετά από restart ή power down/up. Το τηλεοπτικό μέρος δουλεύει καλά, τουλάχιστον τα free κανάλια που δοκίμασα.

----------


## Acer

> Ημερομηνία αίτησης 21/8, κοντά δύο μήνες, καλά είναι. Μου έδωσαν νέο καλώδιο απο τον ΟΤΕ, περίεργο, καθώς ήμουν ήδη συνδρομητης Full LLU  Maxx10 + DSLPhone.


δυο μηνες ειναι πολυ καλα, το νεο καλωδιο αρκετα παραξενο ακουγεται ομως  :Thinking:

----------


## NeKoS

> δεν θέλω να σε ανησυχήσω αλλά εμένα το vood δεν ζεματάει. Ρε μπας και το έχεις κοντά σε κανα αερόθερμο?


Πεπονι λες να καει το πετσετακι της μανας μου?....    :ROFL:  Να το βαλω ορθιο?

----------


## ariadgr

> Με συνέδεσαν και μένα σήμερα. Ημερομηνία αίτησης 21/8, κοντά δύο μήνες, καλά είναι. *Μου έδωσαν νέο καλώδιο απο τον ΟΤΕ, περίεργο, καθώς ήμουν ήδη συνδρομητης Full LLU  Maxx10 + DSLPhone*. Εξοπλισμός που δώθηκε το Vood 452w, συγνχρονίζει στα 14258/1023. Κρατά τις ρυθμίσεις μετά από restart ή power down/up. Το τηλεοπτικό μέρος δουλεύει καλά, τουλάχιστον τα free κανάλια που δοκίμασα.





> δυο μηνες ειναι πολυ καλα, *το νεο καλωδιο αρκετα παραξενο ακουγεται ομως*


Εαν ήταν σε ADSL1 DLSAM σε απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση, του έφεραν νέο (ανενεργό) βρόχο για να τον συνδέσουν σε ADSL2+ DSLAM (φυσική συνεγκατάσταση).  :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> Πεπονι λες να καει το πετσετακι της μανας μου?....    Να το βαλω ορθιο?


μην μου πεις οτι εχεις στρωσει "πετσετακι" πανω απο το vood !!??!!  :Blink:

----------


## Abades

> μην μου πεις οτι εχεις στρωσει "πετσετακι" πανω απο το vood !!??!!


Γιατί εσύ δεν έχεις σεμεδάκι πάνω στο monitor;;;

----------


## kanenas3

> Γιατί εσύ δεν έχεις σεμεδάκι πάνω στο monitor;;;


 :Clap:  :Respekt:  :Clap: 

 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Acer

> Γιατί εσύ δεν έχεις σεμεδάκι πάνω στο monitor;;;


τι λετε ρε παιδια, ειμαστε σοβαροι ??!! ... που ζουμε, στο 1821 ??

----------


## Abades

> τι λετε ρε παιδια, ειμαστε σοβαροι ??!! ... που ζουμε, στο 1821 ??


Εγώ πάντως πάνω στην TV έχω βάλει 2 ιππότες που έφερα από Μάλτα... στην οθόνη του laptop δεν μπορώ να βάλω κάτι είναι πολύ λεπτή.....

----------


## 75costas

Τώρα που ακριβαίνει το πετρέλαιο μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και σαν εστία θέρμανσης!
Αρκεί να το βάλεις στη μέση του δωματίου! :Whistle:

----------


## 75costas

Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι το σωστό νήμα αυτό αλλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση.
Η προηγούμενη σύνδεση που είχα από την OTENET δε παύει αυτόματα με την ενεργοποίηση του CableTV?
Και το ρωτάω γιατί τους πήρα τηλέφωνο από περιέργεια και μου είπαν ότι μου είπαν ότι είμαι ακόμα ενεργός! Δηλαδή σε ποια γραμμή μου παρέχουν την υπηρεσία?

----------


## Acer

> τους πήρα τηλέφωνο από περιέργεια και μου είπαν ότι μου είπαν ότι είμαι ακόμα ενεργός! Δηλαδή σε ποια γραμμή μου παρέχουν την υπηρεσία?


στο καλωδιο που εβγαλε η Vivodi απο την θεση του για να βαλει το δικο της (και το οποιο τωρα δεν καταληγει πουθενα)

----------


## Abades

Αν δεν ζητήσεις διακοπή από την otenet θα συνεχίζουν να σε χρεώνουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να δούν ότι δεν είσαι πλεον στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## 75costas

Ευχαριστώ Acer.
Βέβαια εξακολουθώ να μη το καταλαβαίνω. Η γραμμή ανήκε στον ΟΤΕ και λογικά από τη στιγμή που με "κόβει" ο ΟΤΕ νομίζω ότι αυτόματα θα έπρεπε να λήγει και η σύνδεση της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Εδώ μια εκχώρηση της γραμμής έκανα την εποχή που ήμουν στον ΟΤΕ (από τον πατέρα μου σε μένα) και ο επόμενος λογαριασμός της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ εκδόθηκε στο όνομα μου. Αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής δε θυμάμαι αν τους είχα ειδοποιήσει ή όχι.

----------


## Acer

> Ευχαριστώ Acer.
> Βέβαια εξακολουθώ να μη το καταλαβαίνω. Η γραμμή ανήκε στον ΟΤΕ και λογικά από τη στιγμή που με "κόβει" ο ΟΤΕ νομίζω ότι αυτόματα θα έπρεπε να λήγει και η σύνδεση της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.


σε εναν "τελειο κοσμο" ισως να συνεβαινε αυτο ...  :Wink:  δυστυχως ομως δεν επικοινωνουν παντα μεταξυ τους τα διαφορα τμηματα των εταιρειων οπως θα επρεπε ... (κανε οσο συντομοτερα μπορεις αυτο που σου προτεινε ο Abades ... και αν καταφερεις να τους πεισεις οτι δεν εκανες χρηση της παλιας συνδεσης μπορει και να μην σε χρεωσουν απο την ημερα της φυσικης αποσυνδεσης κι επειτα, δεν ξερω αν και κατα ποσο θα το δεχτουν αυτο ως δικαιολογια, αν τους καταφερεις παντως μπραβο σου !

----------


## 75costas

> Αν δεν ζητήσεις διακοπή από την otenet θα συνεχίζουν να σε χρεώνουν γιατί δεν μπορούν να δούν ότι δεν είσαι πλεον στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.


Τώρα που συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω internet και από την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τους ζήτησα να μου το κόψουν. Βέβαια και εδώ δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα γιατί περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο να μου δώσουν....... οδηγίες!!

----------


## Abades

Η otenet χρησιμοποιεί το καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ αλλά δεν μπορεί να παρακολουθήσει τη γραμμή. Οπότε δεν μπορεί και να ξέρει ότι έχεις πάψει να είσαι πελάτης του ΟΤΕ. Αυτό μπορεί να το δει μόνο ο τηλεπικοινωνιακός σου πάροχος.

----------


## Abades

> Τώρα που συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω internet και από την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ τους ζήτησα να μου το κόψουν. Βέβαια και εδώ δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα γιατί περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο να μου δώσουν....... οδηγίες!!


Θα βγάλεις μια φωτοτυπία την ταυτοτητά σου και θα γράψεις ότι θέλεις διακοπή της υπηρεσίας. Την υπογράφεις και τους την στέλνεις με fax 210-6151990.

----------


## 75costas

Και την φωτοτυπία έχω έτοιμη και την αίτηση διακοπής (την κατέβασα από το site της). Και λέω να μη περιμένω τηλέφωνό τους!
Ευχαριστώ,
Κώστας

----------


## StaPas

Κώστα πρέπει να είσαι ο μαναδικός άνθρωπος στον κόμβο Αρης που είναι σε ιδιωτικό δίκτυο εξολοκλήρου!!!!

----------


## Acer

> Κώστα πρέπει να είσαι ο μαναδικός άνθρωπος στον κόμβο Αρης που είναι σε ιδιωτικό δίκτυο εξολοκλήρου!!!!


 :Wink:  ελα ντε, πες του τα, και μενα ετσι μου φαινεται, δεν εχω ακουσει κανεναν αλλον μεχρι σημερα !... Εσυ πως και τα ξερεις ολα αυτα, θα εχεις μαλλον γνωστους στην περιοχη μας ετσι ?

----------


## 75costas

> Κώστα πρέπει να είσαι ο μαναδικός άνθρωπος στον κόμβο Αρης που είναι σε ιδιωτικό δίκτυο εξολοκλήρου!!!!


Λες?? Πάντως την ημέρα που ήρθε ο τεχνικός για την σύνδεση έτρεχε πανικόβλητος. Ούτε ένα ποτήρι νερό που του προσέφερα δεν ήπιε. Αν θέλετε μπορώ να σας δώσω τα στοιχεία του υπεργολάβου που αναλαμβάνει τις συνδέσεις στην περιοχή για να ρωτήσετε αν και πόσοι ακόμα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί στον ίδιο κόμβο.
Κώστας

----------


## 75costas

Και ξέρετε και κάτι ακόμα?
Έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα για τόσα προβλήματα που είμαι περίεργος που στη δική μου περίπτωση λειτουργούν όλα στην εντέλεια. Και με δεδομένα κάποια στοιχεία όπως η παλαιότητα του κτιρίου και κατ'επέκταση της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης, η απόσταση από τον κόμβο (1800 μέτρα περίπου) και άλλα που μου δημιουργούσαν επιφυλάξεις για το αν και κατά πόσο θα σηκώνει CableTV.
Τελικά άξιζε η εξάμηνη αναμονή.
Κώστας

----------


## Acer

> Και ξέρετε και κάτι ακόμα?
> Έχω διαβάσει εδώ μέσα για τόσα προβλήματα που είμαι περίεργος που στη δική μου περίπτωση λειτουργούν όλα στην εντέλεια.


 :Wink:  ενταξει, μην προσπαθεις να βγαλεις τετοιου ειδους στατιστικα απο εδω μεσα, ειναι πολλοι out there που *δεν* εχουν προβληματα με το cabletv τους και συνεπως δεν μπαινουν *καν* στον κοπο να ψαξουν για forum να τους λυσει τα προβληματα, να αρχισουν να ποσταρουν παραπονα, κλπ ... Φυσικα το Forum εδω *δεν* ειναι μονο για να λυνει προβληματα οσων τα εχουν, εχει και δεκαδες αλλα sections καθε ειδους, ειναι δηλαδη πολλοι περισσοτεροι οι λογοι που ειναι καλο να ειναι καποιος μελος  :Smile:

----------


## StaPas

> ελα ντε, πες του τα, και μενα ετσι μου φαινεται, δεν εχω ακουσει κανεναν αλλον μεχρι σημερα !... Εσυ πως και τα ξερεις ολα αυτα, θα εχεις μαλλον γνωστους στην περιοχη μας ετσι ?



Όντως ξέρω πάρα πολλά άτομα που έχουν κάνει αίτηση σε διαφορετικές μάλιστα εταιρίες (αρκετές εξ'αυτών στην βιβο) από Στ.Λαρίσης, Βικτώρια, Πεδίο του Αρεως, Κυψέλη κτλ! Είχα κάνει και εγώ αίτηση στο πατρικό μου αλλά την ακύρωσα!

----------


## memos31

Λοιπόν μόλις συνδέθηκα και εγώ μετά από πάρα πολλά βάσανα και πάμε τώρα:

*Spoiler:*




			Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	8187
US Margin 	  	11
DS Margin 	  	12
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	0
DS Line Attenuation 	  	31
US Line Attenuation 	  	19
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	0
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0
		

 μέχρι εκεί λέει σηκώνει.Το camble δεν το συνδεσα ακόμη.

EDIT1:Τωρα συνδεσα και το camble tv και το download έπεσε στα 640kb/s.Ε ρε γλέντια που θα έχουμε. :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 
EDIT2:Πολύ μούφα τελικά το cambletv.Άκου 5 ευρώ η ταινία και 6 οι ''άλλες'' ταινίες.Ρε δεν πάνε καλά αυτοί. :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## manassis

Οταν ελθουν(μετα απο χρονια Ηλιουπολη γαρ)να μου βαλουν το cable tv να βαλω το μοντεμ που δινει η βιβο(vood 453)η ν αφησω το δικο μου speedtouch 530i v6 ποιο ειναι ποιο καλο απο τα δυο?η μηπως ξερουν καλλιτερα το δικο τους μοντεμ?περιμενω την εμπειρια σας ευχαριστω

----------


## ariadgr

> Οταν ελθουν(μετα απο χρονια Ηλιουπολη γαρ)να μου βαλουν το cable tv να βαλω το μοντεμ που δινει η βιβο(vood 453)η ν αφησω το δικο μου speedtouch 530i v6 ποιο ειναι ποιο καλο απο τα δυο?η μηπως ξερουν καλλιτερα το δικο τους μοντεμ?περιμενω την εμπειρια σας ευχαριστω


Το Cable TV λειτουργεί μόνο με τον εξοπλισμό που σου δίνει η Vivodi.

----------


## ngtr

Καλησπέρα συνδέθηκα σήμερα VIVODI cable TV μετα απο 6μήνες (δεν θυμάμαι κιολας ακριβως),
απο οτι φαίνεται έχω πολύ θόρυβο στην γραμμή και το ρουτερακι μου ζεσταίνεται, η cable tv κολλάει (παιζει λίγο στην αρχή καμια 5 δευτερόλεπτα).

Modem Status
Connection Status Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 1007
Ds Rate (Kbps) 4625
US Margin 5
DS Margin 6 (πεφτει και στο 2-3 αν δεν χρησιμοποιω την συνδεση π.χ τωρα που εγραφα)
Trained Modulation ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 0
DS Line Attenuation 28
US Line Attenuation 26

Τωρα ΤΙ ΒΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ για να φτιαχτεί το προβλημα ? ΓΙατι φαντάζομαι για τον θορυβο δεν φταίει η βιβοντι (?)

Η Βλακεία είναι οτι ήταν εδώ ο τεχνικός αλλα τοσο καιρό φαδαριλικι εκτός Αθηνας (και ADSL) ήμουν αλλουνου κόσμου.
 Το μηχανημα που κουβαλούσε ο τεχνικός έδειχνε 8000kbps το DOwnstream στην πριζα του τηλεφώνου αλλα...

----------


## ariadgr

> Καλησπέρα συνδέθηκα σήμερα VIVODI cable TV μετα απο 6μήνες (δεν θυμάμαι κιολας ακριβως), απο οτι φαίνεται έχω πολύ θόρυβο στην γραμμή και το ρουτερακι μου ζεσταίνεται, η cable tv κολλάει (παιζει λίγο στην αρχή καμια 5 δευτερόλεπτα).
> 
> Us Rate (Kbps) 1007
> * Ds Rate (Kbps) 4625*
> US Margin 5
> * DS Margin 6* (πεφτει και στο 2-3 αν δεν χρησιμοποιω την συνδεση π.χ τωρα που εγραφα)
> Trained Modulation *ADSL2Plus*
> * DS Line Attenuation 28*
> US Line Attenuation 26
> ...


H γραμμή σου έχει πολύ θόρυβο.
Με downstream attenuation θα έπρεπε να πιάνεις έως 16Mbps.

Ενημέρωσε τη Vivodi να στείλουν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για τη γραμμή σου (πρόβλημα θορύβου) και να τους έχεις από κοντά μέχρι να λυθεί.  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

Δε θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω, αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι να σου προτείνουν να μεταβείς στο Telefonet+ επειδή η γραμμή σου δε μπορεί να "σηκώσει" triple play. Ούτε ψηφιακό έλεγχο/καθαρισμό πρόκειται να κάνουν, ούτε αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ θα στείλουν, θα με θυμηθείς... Είναι πολύ "στ'@ρχιδιστές" εκεί στη Vivodi (συγγνώμη και για την έκφραση, αλλά αυτό το thread είναι ένα δυσάρεστο deja vu).

----------


## ariadgr

> Ούτε ψηφιακό έλεγχο/καθαρισμό πρόκειται να κάνουν, ούτε αίτημα στον ΟΤΕ θα στείλουν, θα με θυμηθείς... Είναι πολύ "στ'@ρχιδιστές" εκεί στη Vivodi (συγγνώμη και για την έκφραση, αλλά αυτό το thread είναι ένα πικρό deja vu για εμένα).


Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, και εσύ, αλλά και ο ngtr, αν συμβεί το ίδιο, θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείτε με καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, αν η Vivodi δεν κάνει τίποτα

----------


## pan.nl

> Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, και εσύ, αλλά και ο ngtr, αν συμβεί το ίδιο, θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείτε με καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ, αν η Vivodi δεν κάνει τίποτα


Εγώ προχώρησα σε καταγγελία αρχές Αυγούστου, η Vivodi είχε διορία εως τις 17/10 να απαντήσει. Θα επικοινωνήσω με την ΕΕΤΤ σύντομα να μου πουν τί γίνεται (αν και λογικά θα μου στείλουν επιστολή - ήδη μου έχουν στείλει δύο επιστολές-αντίγραφα της καταγγελίας, ομαδικής μάλιστα, αφού είδα άλλα τέσσερα ονοματεπώνυμα στην επιστολή).

----------


## ariadgr

> Εγώ προχώρησα σε καταγγελία αρχές Αυγούστου, η Vivodi είχε διορία εως τις 17/10 να απαντήσει. Θα επικοινωνήσω με την ΕΕΤΤ σύντομα να μου πουν τί γίνεται (αν και λογικά θα μου στείλουν επιστολή - ήδη μου έχουν στείλει δύο επιστολές-αντίγραφα της καταγγελίας, ομαδικής μάλιστα, αφού είδα άλλα τέσσερα ονοματεπώνυμα στην επιστολή).


Πάρε την ΕΕΤΤ τηλέφωνο τη Δευτέρα, γιατί αν τους αφήσεις μπορεί να ξεχαστούν...

----------


## mikro_peponi

ariadgr κι εγώ με attenuation 19 έπρεπε να πιάνω παραπάνω αλλά ακόμη και να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο στα vivodia ξέρω ότι την ψυχραιμία μου θα χάσω γιατί το βλέπω το σκηνικό. Εγώ καταγγελίες και βρισίδια κι αυτοί κλάσιμο και στα...φρύδια. Έτσι κι αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να χαίρομαι. Πριν κατέβαζα με 5. Τώρα και το 200 πολύ μου είναι. Έτσι κι αλλιώς σου λέει μέχρι 20mbs οπότε καλυμμένοι είναι από την μεριά τους.

By the way και λίγο άσχετο, συνδέθηκα 2 Οκτώβρη. Πόσοι λογαριασμοί πΟΤΕ θα μου ρθουν ακόμη. Είχα πληρώσει τον τελευταίο 22 Σεπτέμβρη. Θα έρθει ένας άραγε ακόμη ή δύο?

Όσο για το πετσετάκι και το vood αν και δεν μπορώ να το φανταστώ, είναι κανονικό σεμεδάκι  ή Johnie walker? Παρόλα αυτά βγάλτο απο κει γιατι θα γίνει τηγανητό. Εκτός από εστία θέρμανσης τώρα το χειμώνα, που θα γλιτώσεις πετρέλαια, ταυτόχρονα το vood Μπορεί να σου χρησιμεύσει και σαν εστία κουζίνας. Μπορείς πάνω να βάλεις το τηγάνι σου και να φτιάξεις κανά αυγουλάκι. 
Είδες μια χαρά τα vivodia, άργησαν άργησαν αλλά μέχρι και router πολυμηχάνημς (αερόθερμο-ηλεκτρική κουζίνα) σου έφεραν. Μην ακούω παράπονα  :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Πάλι αργεί το browsing..! Μα πότε θα κάνουν κάτι για τους DNS servers τους? Στο μεταξύ δοκίμασα και άλλους DNS servers στις επιλογές της τοπικής σύνδεσης αλλά χωρίς διαφορά.

----------


## ngtr

Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει που είναι ξημερώματα, αλλα ευτυχώς απολαυσα μερικα ντοκυμαντέρ.
Απο ftp.ntua.gr πιάνω περίπου στα 350kb/s και όταν παίζει μαζί και ταινία είναι στα 60kb/s.

Παντως πήρα τηλέφωνο και βρήκα γραμμούλα εντος 5 λεπτών, βγήκε μια 25-30 άρα κυρία,  και στην αρχή για τις διακοπές στις ταινίες που προανέφερα το άρχισε λίγο στραβα άρχισε να με ρωτάει για το τηλεκοντρόλ, βεβαια μετα τις εξηγησα λίγο παρπάνω μιας και απο οτι φαίνεται ήταν μια απλή τηλεφωνήτρια που είχε μάθει δυο τρια βασικά βήματα για την επίλυση προβλημάτων, τσέκαρε και την γραμμή μου που ηταν συγχρονισμένη δυστυχως εκεινη την στιγμή στα 5007 (ενω συνηθως συγχρονίζω στα 3500-4500) που είπε θα πει να μου διπλασιάσει την ταχύτητα (??) και οτι θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο οι τεχνικοί. Ε πάντως απο το ολότελα καλη και η παναγιώτενα.

ΚΑτι άλλο ενοχλητικό είναι μερικα κολλήματα και disconnects Που κάνει καθώς μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο, πχ μολις τώρα εκανε disconnect ! ΕΠισης πριν σε τηλέφωνο κοπηκε η γραμμή μετα απο 20 λεπτα συνομιλίας (κοβεται η φωνή)

----------


## Acer

> Απο ftp.ntua.gr πιάνω περίπου στα 350kb/s και όταν παίζει μαζί και ταινία είναι στα 60kb/s.


 :Thinking: εισαι σιγουρος οτι πεφτει *τοσο* πολυ με το που ανοιγεις την τηλεοραση ?!!... (λογικα παντως *δεν* θα πρεπε να επηρεαζεται)




> βγήκε μια 25-30 άρα κυρία, και στην αρχή για τις διακοπές στις ταινίες που προανέφερα το άρχισε λίγο στραβα άρχισε να με ρωτάει για το τηλεκοντρόλ


για τις διακοπες στις ταινιες μπορει να ευθυνεται το ... "τηλεκοντρολ" ?! ... Καλο  :Smile: 




> By the way και λίγο άσχετο, συνδέθηκα 2 Οκτώβρη. Πόσοι λογαριασμοί πΟΤΕ θα μου ρθουν ακόμη. Είχα πληρώσει τον τελευταίο 22 Σεπτέμβρη. Θα έρθει ένας άραγε ακόμη ή δύο?


αυτο με τους λογαριασμους του οτε θελει λιγακι ψαξιμο, λογικα η χρεωση του παγιου σταματαει *την* ημερα που γινεται καποιος full-llu, και επισης αξιοσημειωτο ειναι οτι στον καθε λογαριασμο του οτε περιλαμβανονται τα παγια του επομενου διμηνου και *οχι* του προηγουμενου

----------


## 75costas

Λογικά, επειδή προπληρώνεις το πάγιο της επόμενης περιόδου χρήσης, μάλλον θα σου κόψουν ένα πιστωτικό για το διάστημα που δε σου παρείχαν σύνδεση.
Κάτι αντίστοιχο μου είχε συμβεί με την μεταφορά της γραμμής του ΟΤΕ από τον πατέρα μου σε μένα.

----------


## Acer

> Λογικά, επειδή προπληρώνεις το πάγιο της επόμενης περιόδου χρήσης, μάλλον θα σου κόψουν ένα πιστωτικό για το διάστημα που δε σου παρείχαν σύνδεση.


ας το ελπισουμε ... :Wink:  (το σωστο αυτο ειναι παντως)

----------


## pan.nl

> εισαι σιγουρος οτι πεφτει *τοσο* πολυ με το που ανοιγεις την τηλεοραση ?!!... (λογικα παντως *δεν* θα πρεπε να επηρεαζεται)


Παιδιά αυτά που λέει η Vivodi περί δεσμευμένου bandwidth είναι βλακείες, ειδικά όταν υπάρχει χαμηλός συγχρονισμός... Όσους σας έχουν σε χαμηλή ταχύτητα κάντε ένα τεστ από ntua και δείτε πού σταθεροποιείται η ταχύτητα. Έπειτα ανοίξτε τον αποκωδικοποιητή και επιλέξτε κανάλι. Θα δείτε την ταχύτητα να μειώνεται κατά 200 Kb/sec περίπου.

----------


## memos31

Έχεις δίκιο το έκανα πριν δυο μέρες (και το έγραψα και εδώ σελ.94).

----------


## Acer

> κάντε ένα τεστ από ntua και δείτε πού σταθεροποιείται η ταχύτητα. Έπειτα ανοίξτε τον αποκωδικοποιητή και επιλέξτε κανάλι. Θα δείτε την ταχύτητα να μειώνεται κατά 200 Kb/sec περίπου.


ετσι ε ?... χμμ, ενδιαφερον  :Thinking:  :Thumb down:

----------


## 75costas

Πάντως αυτό δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κακό.. Φαντάζεστε απο τα 5-6mbps που συγχρονίζει το router στις χειρότερες περιπτώσεις τα 4 αμέσως αμέσως να τα δέσμευε η TV?? Καλύτερα πιστεύω που έχεις τη δυνατότητα να τα χρησιμοποιείς στο Internet και όταν και εφόσον χρησιμοποιείς TV να πηγαίνουν εκεί.
Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά βέβαια το πως λειτουργεί στον φίλο τον Panayotis_Ath.

----------


## pan.nl

> Πάντως αυτό δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κακό.. Φαντάζεστε απο τα 5-6mbps που συγχρονίζει το router στις χειρότερες περιπτώσεις τα 4 αμέσως αμέσως να τα δέσμευε η TV?? Καλύτερα πιστεύω που έχεις τη δυνατότητα να τα χρησιμοποιείς στο Internet και όταν και εφόσον χρησιμοποιείς TV να πηγαίνουν εκεί.
> Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά βέβαια το πως λειτουργεί στον φίλο τον Panayotis_Ath.


Φυσικά και δεν είναι κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, ειδικά σε όσους έχουν χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Αυτό που μου δίνει στα νεύρα είναι πως όταν το ανέφερα στη Vivodi αρνούνταν κατηγορηματικά πως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και μου έλεγαν πως τα 4 Mbps είναι δεσμευμένα. :Thumb down:  

Επίσης όταν τους ρώτησα γιατί από τα 1024 Kbps του συγχρονισμού στο upload είναι διαθέσιμα μόνο τα 512, μου είπαν πως τα υπόλοιπα πάνε στο τηλέφωνο (256 Kbps - έλεος  :ROFL: ) και στην τηλεόραση.

----------


## 75costas

> Επίσης όταν τους ρώτησα γιατί από τα 1024 Kbps του συγχρονισμού στο upload είναι διαθέσιμα μόνο τα 512, μου είπαν πως τα υπόλοιπα πάνε στο τηλέφωνο (256 Kbps - έλεος ) και στην τηλεόραση.


Νομίζω ότι το Up για την τηλεφωνία είναι 192kbps :Thinking:

----------


## Acer

> 5-6mbps που συγχρονίζει το router στις χειρότερες περιπτώσεις τα 4 αμέσως αμέσως να τα δέσμευε η TV??


δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως ... συμφωνα με την Vivodi που λεει οτι τα 4 ειναι "δεσμευμενα", θα επρεπε για καποιον που συγχρονιζει το router του στα 5-6 να εχει *και* +4 για την tv, δηλαδη να "συγχρονιζει" (χωρις να το ξερει ο ιδιος !) πραγματικα στα (5-6) +4 = *9-10* (τωρα *πως* γινεται αυτο εγω παντως δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω ... προφανως *μονο* η Vivodi "μπορει")  :Wink:

----------


## 75costas

Και εγώ κάπως έτσι πίστευα ότι λειτουργεί, αλλά ούτε εγώ μπορώ να εξηγήσω πως ακριβώς το καταφέρνει!!!
Ίσως είναι μία ακόμα καινοτομία!!! 
Πάντως τα λεγόμενα των παιδιών εδώ μέσα άλλα δείχνουν.

----------


## ariadgr

> Φυσικά και δεν είναι κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, ειδικά σε όσους έχουν χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Αυτό που μου δίνει στα νεύρα είναι πως όταν το ανέφερα στη Vivodi αρνούνταν κατηγορηματικά πως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και μου έλεγαν πως τα 4 Mbps είναι δεσμευμένα.


Εμένα, όταν τους είχα ρωτήσει σχετικά, όταν πρωτοβγήκε το Cable TV, μου είχαν πει ότι η δέσμευση bandwidth αφορά (θεωρητικά) μόνο την περίπτωση που το Modem καταφέρει να συγχρονίσει πάνω από 20Mbps. Εστω π.χ. ότι συγχρονίζει στα 24 (πρέπει να μένεις δίπλα στο DSLAM), τα 4 δεσμεύονται για TV & τηλεφωνία, και τα 20 σου δίνονται για το internet.
Στην περίπτωση που συγχρονίζεις κάτω από 20, είναι προς το δικό σου συμφέρον που δεν δεσμέυεται μόνιμα bandwidth για την τηλεόραση.




> Επίσης όταν τους ρώτησα γιατί από τα 1024 Kbps του συγχρονισμού στο upload είναι διαθέσιμα μόνο τα 512, μου είπαν πως τα υπόλοιπα πάνε στο τηλέφωνο (256 Kbps - έλεος ) και στην τηλεόραση.


Για το upload έχουν δίκιο, από τη στιγμή που διαφημίζουν ότι στο Cable TV δίνουν 512Kbps για το Internet, δεν μπορείς να τους πεις "γιατί το παραπάνω δε μου το δίνετε".
Και πράγματι, κάποιο μέρος του υπόλοιπου 512 πάει στην τηλεφωνία και στην τηλεόραση.

----------


## Acer

> Και εγώ κάπως έτσι πίστευα ότι λειτουργεί, αλλά ούτε εγώ μπορώ να εξηγήσω πως ακριβώς το καταφέρνει!!!
> Ίσως είναι μία ακόμα καινοτομία!!! 
> Πάντως τα λεγόμενα των παιδιών εδώ μέσα άλλα δείχνουν.


αυτο "επαληθευεται" παντως και απο το γεγονος οτι μιας και ως γνωστον το max του adsl2+ ειναι τα *24* (βλεπε Forthnet 24, Vivodi διοδος 24 και αλλες) γι αυτο και η Vivodi επελεξε το cabletv να ειναι *εως 20*, αφηνοντας τα 'extra 4' για την tv (αλλιως καποιος με stats που θα του επετρεπαν να συγχρονιζει οντως στα 24 θα επρεπε να παιρνει 24+4=28 που δεν γινεται)

----------


## 75costas

> Εμένα, όταν τους είχα ρωτήσει σχετικά, όταν πρωτοβγήκε το Cable TV, μου είχαν πει ότι η δέσμευση bandwidth αφορά (θεωρητικά) μόνο την περίπτωση που το Modem καταφέρει να συγχρονίσει πάνω από 20Mbps. Εστω π.χ. ότι συγχρονίζει στα 24 (πρέπει να μένεις δίπλα στο DSLAM), τα 4 δεσμεύονται για TV & τηλεφωνία, και τα 20 σου δίνονται για το internet.
> Στην περίπτωση που συγχρονίζεις κάτω από 20, είναι προς το δικό σου συμφέρον που δεν δεσμέυεται μόνιμα bandwidth για την τηλεόραση.


Καλό αυτό. Και δε το ήξερα εγώ τουλάχιστον. Βέβαια οι απαντήσεις της Vivodi εξαρτώνται άμεσα και από τον agent που πέσεις!!! :Razz:

----------


## Acer

> Βέβαια οι απαντήσεις της Vivodi εξαρτώνται άμεσα και από τον agent που πέσεις!!!


κατα ενα 70-80% ... (επιεικως)

----------


## 75costas

> αυτο "επαληθευεται" παντως και απο το γεγονος οτι μιας και ως γνωστον το max του adsl2+ ειναι τα *24* (βλεπε Forthnet 24, Vivodi διοδος 24 και αλλες) γι αυτο και η Vivodi επελεξε το cabletv να ειναι *εως 20*, αφηνοντας τα 'extra 4' για την tv (αλλιως καποιος με stats που θα του επετρεπαν να συγχρονιζει οντως στα 24 θα επρεπε να παιρνει 24+4=28 που δεν γινεται)


Σωστό. Αλλά και πάλι δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται το router να συγχρονίσει στα 20 και όταν λειτουργεί και η TV να έχεις επιπλέον 4. Δηλαδή τι κάνει? Επανασυγχρονίζει στα 24? Ή αυτό που βλέπεις στο router ειναι πλασματικό?

----------


## ariadgr

> Σωστό. Αλλά και πάλι δε μπορώ να καταλάβω πως γίνεται το router να συγχρονίσει στα 20 και όταν λειτουργεί και η TV να έχεις επιπλέον 4. Δηλαδή τι κάνει? Επανασυγχρονίζει στα 24? Ή αυτό που βλέπεις στο router ειναι πλασματικό?


Αν συγχρονίσεις στα 20 δεν θα έχεις επιπλέον για TV.
Αν συγχρονίζεις ΠΑΝΩ από 20 θα έχεις.




> Καλό αυτό. Και δε το ήξερα εγώ τουλάχιστον. Βέβαια οι απαντήσεις της Vivodi εξαρτώνται άμεσα και από τον agent που πέσεις!!!


Η απάντηση είχε έρθει από πιο πάνω, όχι από agent.  :Wink:

----------


## 75costas

> Η απάντηση είχε έρθει από πιο πάνω, όχι από agent.


Αναφερόμουν περισσότερο στις περιπτώσεις που μέσα σε 5 λεπτά παίρνεις 2 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις από 2 διαφορετικούς agents. Γιατί και αυτό έχω διαβάσει ότι έχει συμβεί. :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

> Αναφερόμουν περισσότερο στις περιπτώσεις που μέσα σε 5 λεπτά παίρνεις 2 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις από 2 διαφορετικούς agents. Γιατί και αυτό έχω διαβάσει ότι έχει συμβεί.


Φυσικά έχει συμβεί, ακόμα συμβαίνει, και μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις και με περισσότερους από 2 agents (στους 3 παίρνεις 3 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις κ.ο.κ.)  :Laughing:

----------


## 75costas

> Φυσικά έχει συμβεί, ακόμα συμβαίνει, και μπορείς να το δοκιμάσεις και με περισσότερους από 2 agents (στους 3 παίρνεις 3 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις κ.ο.κ.)


 :ROFL:

----------


## Abades

Διαφωνώ, υπάρχει ένας agent στη βιβο που θα δώσει την σωστή απάντηση όσο και αν ενοχλεί τον υποψήφιο πελάτη. Ως και τους όρους των συμβολαίων ξέρει απ' έξω. Σωστά φίλε Acer;

----------


## Acer

> Διαφωνώ, υπάρχει ένας agent στη βιβο που θα δώσει την σωστή απάντηση όσο και αν ενοχλεί τον υποψήφιο πελάτη. Ως και τους όρους των συμβολαίων ξέρει απ' έξω. Σωστά φίλε Acer;


right, ο συγκεκριμενος agent ειναι αστερι  :One thumb up: 




> Αν συγχρονίσεις στα 20 δεν θα έχεις επιπλέον για TV.
> Αν συγχρονίζεις ΠΑΝΩ από 20 θα έχεις.


θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω ελαφρως ...


* 1.* αν συγχρονιζεις *στα 20* (ενδειξη του router) παιζουν τα:

-- 1a: να εχεις +4 για tv (συμφωνα με την Vivodi) δηλαδη να εισαι στα 24 (με 20 για internet)

-- 1b: να εχεις 16 για Internet και τα 4 για την tv


*2.* αν συγχρονιζεις *πανω απο 20* (η ενδειξη του router ξανα) τοτε ομοιως:

-- 2a: δεν γινεται να εχεις αναγκαστικα +4 για tv (συμφωνα με την Vivodi και παλι) γιατι πανω απο 24 δεν 'παει' η γραμμη, πχ αν συγχρονιζεις στα 22 δεν παει να εχεις 26, θα εχεις παλι 24 (20 net + 4 tv)

-- 2b: ομοιως στα 22 θα εχεις 18 για internet και 4 για tv (22 για internet δεν γινεται να εχεις, μιας και εχει 'κοφτη' η Vivodi στα 20 ...)

----------


## Abades

> θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω ελαφρως ...
> 
> 
> * 1.* αν συγχρονιζεις *στα 20* (ενδειξη του router) παιζουν τα:
> 
> -- 1a: να εχεις +4 για tv (συμφωνα με την Vivodi) δηλαδη να εισαι στα 24
> 
> -- 1b: να εχεις 16 για Internet και τα 4 για την tv
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!!!!!  :One thumb up:

----------


## pan.nl

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Acer με τη διαφορά πως, ακόμα και αν είναι εφικτό, δε νομίζω να αφήνουν να συγχρονίσει πάραπάνω από 20 Mbps από την πλευρά της Vivodi. Αλλά τί τα θες...λεπτομέρειες είναι όλα αυτά, όταν πολλοί ούτε τα 10 δε φτάνουμε  :Razz: .

----------


## lewton

> right, ο συγκεκριμενος agent ειναι αστερι 
> 
> 
> θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω ελαφρως ...
> 
> 
> * 1.* αν συγχρονιζεις *στα 20* (ενδειξη του router) παιζουν τα:
> 
> -- 1a: να εχεις +4 για tv (συμφωνα με την Vivodi) δηλαδη να εισαι στα 24 (με 20 για internet)
> ...


 :No no: 
Υπάρχει ένα τεράστιο λάθος σε αυτό το post, και το έχω σημειώσει με κόκκινο.
Ο συγχρονισμός του router δείχνει ποιός είναι ο *μέγιστος ρυθμός δεδομένων* που μπορεί να περάσει από τη γραμμή.
Αν έχεις συγχρονίσει στα 20, τότε *όλα μαζί* (data, VoIP, IPTV) θα πάνε μέχρι τα 20.

----------


## Acer

> Ο συγχρονισμός του router δείχνει ποιός είναι ο *μέγιστος ρυθμός δεδομένων* που μπορεί να περάσει από τη γραμμή. Αν έχεις συγχρονίσει στα 20, τότε *όλα μαζί* (data, VoIP, IPTV) θα πάνε μέχρι τα 20.


καλα, με τις λεξεις θα παιζουμε τωρα φιλε lewton ?!... Η *ουσια* της συζητησης μας εδω ειναι *αλλη*: Στα 15-20 τελευταια posts κανουμε λογο γι' αυτο *ακριβως*, το *πως* δηλαδη μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο στο οποιο επιμενει *τοσο* η Vivodi, στο πως δηλαδη καποιος μπορει να εχει εως 20 (*και 20* αν ειναι τυχερος) για Internet και +4 "δεσμευμενα" (αορατα/κρυφα/undisclosed αν θες, *και* απο το router του ακομη !!) για την TV *on top of that* figure (γι' αυτο και ανεφερα σε πpοηγουμενο post "θα επρεπε για καποιον που συγχρονιζει το router του στα X να εχει *και* +4 για την tv, δηλαδη να "συγχρονιζει" (*χωρις να το ξερει ο ιδιος !*) πραγματικα στα X+4" προσπαθωντας να εξηγησω γιατι το router δεν κανει reporting τα κρυμμενα/δεσμευμενα 4, για καποιον "*αγνωστο Υ λογο*" δηλαδη ... Αυτο που εγραψες μολις για τον συγχρονισμο του router *εννοειται* οτι το εχουμε λαβει υποψιν, ειναι το *πρωτο* που σκεφτεται καποιος, μιας και εχει ειπωθει πολλες φορες στο Forum, ειναι κοινο μυστικο πλεον ... (καλο ειναι λοιπον οταν ποσταρουμε σε ενα thread να μην απανταμε διαβαζοντας μονο το τελευταιο post, αλλα να το πιανουμε απο εκει που το αφησαμε την τελευταια φορα, διαβαζοντας ολα τα ενδιαμεσα). Κι εξαλλου γι αυτο και γραφω "παιζουν τα a,b" διοτι *δεν* εννοω φυσικα οτι παιζουν *και* τα δυο μαζι, εννοω *η* το ενα *η* το αλλο, διοτι προς το παρον απλα πιθανολογουμε, συζητηση/διερευνηση κανουμε, κι εξαλλου αυτα που χρωματισες με κοκκινο ειναι *ακριβως* αυτα που υποστηριζει η ιδια η Vivodi (αν ειναι λαθος, ειναι αυτα που λενε οι τεχνικοι της οι οποιοι με αυτη την λογικη τους θα αντεκρουαν αυτο που μολις εγραψες για το "τι δειχνει" ο συγχρονισμος του router, για *το* οποιο οπως καταλαβαινεις απο τοσα αλλα posts κανεις δεν ειναι σιγουρος ακομη not even close). Και το οτι απλα αναφερω τα ζευγη των "a σεναριων" πριν τα "b", δεν σημαινει οτι τα υιοθετω/αποδεχομαι κιολας (*πρεπει* ομως να ειπωθουν μιας και συζηταμε "σφαιρικα" το θεμα, πεταμε ολα τα χαρτια στο τραπεζι, προσπαθωντας να καταλαβουμε *τι* στο καλο συμβαινει, και αποτελουν αλλωστε *και* την θεση του ISP)

----------


## ariadgr

> καλα, με τις λεξεις θα παιζουμε τωρα φιλε lewton ?!... Η *ουσια* της συζητησης μας εδω ειναι *αλλη*: Στα 15-20 τελευταια posts κανουμε λογο γι' αυτο *ακριβως*, το *πως* δηλαδη μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο στο οποιο επιμενει *τοσο* η Vivodi, στο πως δηλαδη καποιος μπορει να εχει εως 20 (*και 20* αν ειναι τυχερος) για Internet και +4 "δεσμευμενα" (αορατα/κρυφα/undisclosed αν θες, *και* απο το router του ακομη !!) για την TV *on top of that* figure (γι' αυτο και ανεφερα σε πpοηγουμενο post "θα επρεπε για καποιον που συγχρονιζει το router του στα X να εχει *και* +4 για την tv, δηλαδη να "συγχρονιζει" (*χωρις να το ξερει ο ιδιος !*) πραγματικα στα X+4" προσπαθωντας να εξηγησω γιατι το router δεν κανει reporting τα κρυμμενα/δεσμευμενα 4, για καποιον "*αγνωστο Υ λογο*" δηλαδη ...


Μα αυτό σου γράφει και ο Lewton, ότι δεν υπάρχουν αυτά τα σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας, με το router που κλειδώνει "κρυφά" σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα και δεν στο γράφει.
Εδώ εξηγώ τι συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα, αν θέλεις το πιστεύεις, αν δε θέλεις, πιστεύεις τη Vivodi.  :Wink:

----------


## Acer

> Μα αυτό σου γράφει και ο Lewton, ότι δεν υπάρχουν αυτά τα σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας, με το router που κλειδώνει "κρυφά" σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα και δεν στο γράφει.


δεν θα τα χαρακτηριζα καθολου ως σεναρια sci-fi, το να *μην* το γραφει στο web-interface του δεν σημαινει κατ' αναγκη οτι το κανει και το "κρυβει", μπορει καλλιστα να σημαινει οτι στην ενδειξη του router που μας δειχνει εμας απλα *δεν* ανιχνευονται/συνυπολογιζονται καν τα 4 της τηλεορασης ... διοτι ειναι "δεσμευμενα" (non-reportable) οπως εξαλλου μου εχουν πει και 2-3 διαφορετικοι τεχνικοι της Vivodi στο παρελθον (οτι δηλαδη αν συγχρονιζω πχ στα 15, αυτα θα ειναι και *διαθεσιμα* για internet *ανεξαρτητα* απο την tv). Το οποιο και στεκει αν σκεφτουμε οτι *δεν* ειναι τυχαιο που κανεις εδω μεσα (και ειμαστε πολλοι ζωη να'χουμε) δεν εχει αναφερει ποτε οτι συγχρονισε με cabletv πανω απο τα 20 (δε πα να μενει και μεσοτοιχια με τον κομβο της Vivodi) ενω σε αλλα πακετα/ISPs που δινουν 'εως 24', πχ forthnet/hol/vivoδιοδος/κλπ εχουν αναφερθει (απο λιγους τυχερους) συγχρονισμοι 20+ (και 21, και 22, και παει λεγοντας ...). Επισης δεν στεκει λογικα οτι ενας που με cabletv συγχρονιζει χαμηλα, πχ στα 5100 (και υπαρχουν μερικοι ατυχεις συνφορουμιτες αλλα και πολυς κοσμος εκει εξω) θα εχει μονο τα 1100 available για internet ... (αν βγαλουμε και τα kbits του τηλεφωνου που θα φτασει δηλαδη ?)

----------


## pan.nl

Να το πάρουμε αλλιώς λοιπόν: παρακαλείται όποιος έχει υψηλό συγχρονισμό (κατά προτίμηση στα 20) να κατεβάσει κάτι από ntua και όταν σταθεροποιηθεί η ταχύτητα να ανοίξει τον αποκωδικοποιητή και να βάλει ένα κανάλι να παίζει και να μας πει εαν πέφτει η ταχύτητα (αναμένεται να πέσει κατά 200 Kb/sec περίπου). Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά επιμένουν στη Vivodi πως τα 4 Mbps είναι δεσμευμένα και δε φαίνονται στο interface του Vood στα στατιστικά της γραμμής.

Όσον αφορά στο τηλέφωνο, που ισχυρίζονται οτι δεσμεύει 256 Kbps, έχω κάνει αντίστοιχο τεστ και η ταχύτητα πέφτει κατά 3 Kb/sec όταν μιλάω στη μία γραμμή (ή κατά 6 όταν είναι και οι δύο γραμμές σε λειτουργία).

----------


## ariadgr

> Όσον αφορά στο τηλέφωνο, που ισχυρίζονται οτι δεσμεύει 256 Kbps, έχω κάνει αντίστοιχο τεστ και η ταχύτητα πέφτει κατά 3 Kb/sec όταν μιλάω στη μία γραμμή (ή κατά 6 όταν είναι και οι δύο γραμμές σε λειτουργία).


Για να δεσμεύει 256 παραπάνω, πρέπει να συγχρονίζει και 256 παραπάνω  :Wink: 
Όπως γινόταν στο DSLphone.
Συγχρόνιζε παραπάνω (το έβλεπες στο web interface), και ήταν δεσμευμένα για το τηλέφωνο.

Βέβαια στην περίπτωση της γραμμής σου, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει δυνατότητα να συγχρονίσει το upload παραπάνω από 512, λόγω της κακής ποιότητας της γραμμής.

----------


## pan.nl

> Για να δεσμεύει 256 παραπάνω, πρέπει να συγχρονίζει και 256 παραπάνω 
> Όπως γινόταν στο DSLphone.
> Συγχρόνιζε παραπάνω (το έβλεπες στο web interface), και ήταν δεσμευμένα για το τηλέφωνο.
> 
> Βέβαια στην περίπτωση της γραμμής σου, μπορεί να μην υπάρχει δυνατότητα να συγχρονίσει το upload παραπάνω από 512, λόγω της κακής ποιότητας της γραμμής.


Μια χαρά είναι το upload, συγχρονίζει στα 1023 Kbps. Απλώς υποψιάζομαι πως είναι θέμα διαθέσιμων ρυθμίσεων, οτι δηλαδή στο DSLam υπάρχει μόνο η επιλογή 192 (ή 256) Kbps που θα διατίθενται αποκλειστικά στο τηλέφωνο. Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές σκέφτομα πόσο καλή θα ήταν μια επίσημη εκπροσώπηση της εταιρείας στο forum, όπως έκανε και η NetOne. Αλήθεια, ποιό codec χρησιμοποιεί η Vivodiια το DSLPhone? G.723 μου "μυρίζει"... :Thinking:  Κάτι άλλο, μιας και το 'φερε η κουβέντα: τελευταία μου "κάνει νερά" το DSLPhone με στιγμιαίες διακοπές στη συνομιλία ενώ ο καλούμενος καμμιά φορά ακούει έναν ήχο σα να πιέζω εγώ κάποιο πλήκτρο.

----------


## ariadgr

> Μια χαρά είναι το upload, συγχρονίζει στα 1023 Kbps. Απλώς υποψιάζομαι πως είναι θέμα διαθέσιμων ρυθμίσεων, οτι δηλαδή στο DSLam υπάρχει μόνο η επιλογή 192 (ή 256) Kbps που θα διατίθενται αποκλειστικά στο τηλέφωνο.


Αν συγχρονίζεις upload 1023 και στο Internet έχεις upload 512, τότε δε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει καμία μείωση του upload όταν μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο. Άρα το Vood δεν χρησιμοποιεί τόσο καλά το κλειδωμένο bandwidth, αλλά παίρνει και από το υπόλοιπο.




> Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές σκέφτομα πόσο καλή θα ήταν μια επίσημη εκπροσώπηση της εταιρείας στο forum, όπως έκανε και η NetOne.


Αυτό προϋποθέτει η εταιρεία *να θέλει να δώσει ειλικρινείς απαντήσεις* όταν θα τη "στριμώχνουν" οι πελάτες δημόσια, πράγμα που η Vivodi μέχρι τώρα καλά καλά δεν κάνει ούτε σε καταγγελίες πελατών προς την ΕΕΤΤ.  :Thumb down: 




> τελευταία μου "κάνει νερά" το DSLPhone με στιγμιαίες διακοπές στη συνομιλία ενώ ο καλούμενος καμμιά φορά ακούει έναν ήχο σα να πιέζω εγώ κάποιο πλήκτρο.


Καλό θα ήταν να τους το αναφέρεις με e-mail ζητώντας να σου επιβεβαιώσουν ότι το κατέγραψαν.

----------


## pan.nl

> Αν συγχρονίζεις upload 1023 και στο Internet έχεις upload 512, τότε δε θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει καμία μείωση του upload όταν μιλάς στο τηλέφωνο. Άρα το Vood δεν χρησιμοποιεί τόσο καλά το κλειδωμένο bandwidth, αλλά παίρνει και από το υπόλοιπο.


Δεν αντιμετωπίζω τέτοιο πρόβλημα, αλλά το παρατήρησα όταν για κάποια περίοδο μου είχαν αφήσει όλο το bandwidth του upload ελεύθερο. Όσο για το πρόβλημα στο ήχο το είχα θίξει και μου είπε ο τεχνικός "ε, κοιτάξτε, πρόκειται για VoIP τηλεφωνία".  :Worthy: 

Θα συνεχίσω να τους απασχολώ όμως, άλλωστε είναι δοκιμασμένη η μέθοδος του να τους πρήζεις - μόνο τότε πραγματικά κάνουν κάτι.

----------


## NeKoS

εχω μπερδευτει τωρα....δηλαδη οσο κλειδωνει το router απο εκει τραβαει και για τηλεφωνια???

----------


## pan.nl

> εχω μπερδευτει τωρα....δηλαδη οσο κλειδωνει το router απο εκει τραβαει και για τηλεφωνια???


...και για την τηλεόραση επίσης.

----------


## ngtr

Λοιπον, εστειλα e-mail πρίν 3 μερούλες και σήμερα Δευτέρα με πήρε ο τεχνικός και μου επιβεβαίωσε οτι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη γραμμή με θόρυβο (ακουστηκε ψαγμένος αυτός που πήρε), δεν μου προτεινε την Αλλαγη καλωδίου γιατι θα πάρει πολύ χρόνο (δεν του είπα οτι έκανα 6μηνο να ενεργοποιηθώ) αλλα μου πρότεινε αλλαγή σε telefonet+, ρώτησα αν συμφέρει η αλλαγή και μου είπε οτι δεν ξέρει τα οικονομικά και με συνδεσε ο τεχνικός με το οικονομικό τμήμα.

 - Εκεί μια κυρία βγήκε και μου είπε οτι το πάγιο είναι 35 ευρώ για telefonet+ τέλη ενεργοποίησης+κατι άλλα  ψιλά  κλπ !!!!
 Αν και δεν νομίζω κατάλαβε οτι λόγω προβλήματος μου πρότειναν downgrade για να πληρώνω λιγότερα, αλλιώς δεν θα μου ανέφερε τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης, όπως επίσης ενω της είπα οτι είχα cable tv (προσφορας με 33ευρώ) μου είπε <<πείτε μου τον αριθμό σας να δω άν έχει διαθεσιμότητα στον κόμβο γιατι λέει καθε υπηρεσία πρέπει να βλέπουμε αν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα !!!>>
  Δλδ φανταστείτε επειδη έχω προβλημα Cable TV μετα απο ενα 6μηνο που περίμενα να έρθει το ιντερνετ να γυρίσω σε telefonet+ με περισσότερο πάγιο με τέλη ενεργοποίησης και κάτι αλλα λεφτα που μου είπε, για να πάρω μια λιγότερη υπηρεσία ! Την ρώτησα βέβαια και την ίδια αν συμφέρει βαζοντας της τα κάτω και μου είπε οτι είναι στη δικιά μου κρίση !!! Αυτό θα πεί γραμματέας και αποφυγή ευθυνών!! οχι εξυπηρέτηση πελατών !!
 Πάντως το τεχνικό τμήμα πολυ ωραία και σύντομα με πήρε τηλέφωνο απο το εμαιλ που έστειλα όπως επίσης ξηγηθηκαμε με ολα τα τμήματα και βρήκα και γραμμές πολυ εύκολα (για Δευτέρα 12 το μεσημέρι)

 ΑΙΝΤΕ θα κάνω την αίτηση και ότι βγεί !
* Αλήθεια ΕΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΟ ΠΟΤΕ ?*
 Τι βήματα γίνονται σε αυτη την διαδικασία (χανω τη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη ? αλλαζουν τι ?)

----------


## sxoliastes

:Thinking: 
Η ένδειξη στο VOOD για το downloading rate είναι αποκλεστικά για το Internet. Δείτε το και στην πράξη. Κατεβάστε ένα αρχείο από το ntua.gr και δείτε την ένδειξη στο VOOD. Το τηλέφωνο δεσμεύει 192Kbps.
Η TV ΔΕΝ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΕΙ 4Mbps, πολύ λιγότερο (MPEG-4) και δε φαίνεται στο VOOD. Η ταχύτητα Internet έως 20Mbps δε σημαίνει ότι δεσμεύονται 4Mbps για την τηλεόραση (24 - 4).

Το upload ως ένδειξη στο VOOD είναι για το σύνολο των υπηρεσιών. Επίσημα η ταχύτητα για το Internet ανέρχεται έως 512Kbps ανεπίσημα *έως* (1024Kbps - 192Kbps για το Phone - ?Kbps για την TV) δηλαδή παραπάνω από 512Kbps.

Επίσης, κάθε υπηρεσία (bandwidth) είναι ανεξάρτητη, π.χ. η TV δεν "επηρεάζεται" από το Internet.

----------


## ngtr

Πάντως το upload μου ακομη και σε torrent ξεπερναει τα 60kb/s.

----------


## Sauber

> Φυσικά και δεν είναι κακό, το αντίθετο μάλιστα, ειδικά σε όσους έχουν χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού. Αυτό που μου δίνει στα νεύρα είναι πως όταν το ανέφερα στη Vivodi αρνούνταν κατηγορηματικά πως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο και μου έλεγαν πως τα 4 Mbps είναι δεσμευμένα. 
> 
> Επίσης όταν τους ρώτησα γιατί από τα 1024 Kbps του συγχρονισμού στο upload είναι διαθέσιμα μόνο τα 512, μου είπαν πως τα υπόλοιπα πάνε στο τηλέφωνο (256 Kbps - έλεος ) και στην τηλεόραση.


 Αυτό μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω κι εγώ. Κατέβαζα ISO απο NTUA με 1600ΚΒ/s, μόλις επέλεγα κανάλι στο mcom η ταχύτητα έπεφτε στα 1400ΚΒ/s. Και για το upload υποθέτω οτι αυτά είναι τα νούμερα, δηλαδή 192Κbit/s για το voip, 256KBit/s για το mcom και ότι μένει για το internet.

----------


## Sauber

> right, ο συγκεκριμενος agent ειναι αστερι 
> 
> 
> θα μου επιτρεψεις να διαφωνησω ελαφρως ...
> 
> 
> * 1.* αν συγχρονιζεις *στα 20* (ενδειξη του router) παιζουν τα:
> 
> -- 1a: να εχεις +4 για tv (συμφωνα με την Vivodi) δηλαδη να εισαι στα 24 (με 20 για internet)
> ...


 Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Όπου συγχρονιζει το Vood, αυτό είναι το bandwidth Που έχεις, και για τα τρία μέρη του cabletv, inet, iptv και voip. Μόνο ένα adsl σήμα μπορεί να περάσει από ένα καλώδιο.

----------


## Acer

> Η ένδειξη στο VOOD για το downloading rate είναι αποκλεστικά για το Internet. Δείτε το και στην πράξη. Κατεβάστε ένα αρχείο από το ntua.gr και δείτε την ένδειξη στο VOOD. Το τηλέφωνο δεσμεύει 192Kbps. Η TV ΔΕΝ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΕΙ 4Mbps, πολύ λιγότερο (MPEG-4) και δε φαίνεται στο VOOD. Η ταχύτητα Internet έως 20Mbps δε σημαίνει ότι δεσμεύονται 4Mbps για την τηλεόραση (24 - 4).
> Επίσης, κάθε υπηρεσία (bandwidth) είναι ανεξάρτητη, π.χ. η TV δεν "επηρεάζεται" από το Internet.


Αυτα υποστηριζει και η Vivodi παντως.




> Δεν γίνεται αυτό. Όπου συγχρονιζει το Vood, αυτό είναι το bandwidth Που έχεις, και για τα τρία μέρη του cabletv, inet, iptv και voip. Μόνο ένα adsl σήμα μπορεί να περάσει από ένα καλώδιο.


Τα ειπα αναλυτικα και παραπανω, υποθεσεις κανουμε, η το ενα η το αλλο ισχυει, οχι και οι 2 υποπεριπτωσεις a-b μαζι (απλα αραδιασα ολα τα σεναρια). Και δεν ειπε κανεις οτι περνανε 2-3 adsl σηματα απο ενα καλωδιο, το θεμα ειναι τι κανει και τι δεν κανει reporting το router και γιατι.

----------


## ariadgr

> Η ένδειξη στο VOOD για το downloading rate είναι αποκλεστικά για το Internet. *Δείτε το και στην πράξη*. Κατεβάστε ένα αρχείο από το ntua.gr και δείτε την ένδειξη στο VOOD. Το τηλέφωνο δεσμεύει 192Kbps.
> Η TV ΔΕΝ ΔΕΣΜΕΥΕΙ 4Mbps, πολύ λιγότερο (MPEG-4) και δε φαίνεται στο VOOD. Η ταχύτητα Internet έως 20Mbps δε σημαίνει ότι δεσμεύονται 4Mbps για την τηλεόραση (24 - 4).
> 
> Το upload ως ένδειξη στο VOOD είναι για το σύνολο των υπηρεσιών. Επίσημα η ταχύτητα για το Internet ανέρχεται έως 512Kbps ανεπίσημα *έως* (1024Kbps - 192Kbps για το Phone - ?Kbps για την TV) δηλαδή παραπάνω από 512Kbps.
> 
> Επίσης, κάθε υπηρεσία (bandwidth) είναι ανεξάρτητη, π.χ. η TV δεν "επηρεάζεται" από το Internet.





> Κατέβαζα ISO απο NTUA με 1600ΚΒ/s, *μόλις επέλεγα κανάλι στο mcom η ταχύτητα έπεφτε στα 1400ΚΒ/s.*


 :Whistle:

----------


## sxoliastes

> 


Τυχαίο?
Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος συνδρομητής να αναφέρει τιμές?

----------


## _GaARa_

Μετα απο την αίτηση μου τον προηγούμενο Μάρτιο σήμερα ήρθε το Cable TV
To router κλειδωσε στα 1023/10235kbps.Την tv δεν εχω προλάβει να την συνδέσω ακόμα.
Το router ειναι το Vood 452W.
Και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να πίασω πάνω απο οτι επιανα και πριν σε ταχυτητες
με την 2mbit(220kb/s)
Οι ρυθμίσεις του ειναι παρα πολλές.Και μετα απο 1ωρα+ δεν μπορω για κανενα
λόγο να κάνω port forward.
Εψαξα στο site μηπως βρω καμια λύση αλλα τίποτα.Παρολο που υπάρχει ενας
σύντομος οδήγός δεν εγίνε τίποτα.
Εκτος οτι δεν μπορω να πιάσω ταχυτητα στα torrents αλλα ουτε και σε καμία
άλλη εφαρμογη πχ: http,ftp,limewire etc.
Τι να κάνω τώρα?

----------


## pan.nl

> Μετα απο την αίτηση μου τον προηγούμενο Μάρτιο σήμερα ήρθε το Cable TV
> To router κλειδωσε στα 1023/10235kbps.Την tv δεν εχω προλάβει να την συνδέσω ακόμα.
> Το router ειναι το Vood 452W.
> Και δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να πίασω πάνω απο οτι επιανα και πριν σε ταχυτητες
> με την 2mbit(220kb/s)
> Οι ρυθμίσεις του ειναι παρα πολλές.Και μετα απο 1ωρα+ δεν μπορω για κανενα
> λόγο να κάνω port forward.
> Εψαξα στο site μηπως βρω καμια λύση αλλα τίποτα.Παρολο που υπάρχει ενας
> σύντομος οδήγός δεν εγίνε τίποτα.
> ...


Παρτους τηλέφωνο για να αναβαθμίσουν και το προφίλ της σύνδεσής σου γιατί μάλλον σε έχουν ακόμα στα 2 Mbits.

----------


## _GaARa_

Τους πήρα τηλεφωνο.Στο τεχνικό τμήμα μιλήσα με μια κοπελίτσα που δεν ηξερε τι γινόταν.
Η γραμμη μου δεν εχει καθόλου θορυβο εν το μεταξι και ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο αυτο που γινεται.
Να περιμενω με τις ωρες στην αναμομή.Και υποτιθεται οτι ειμαι και καλος πελάτης μιας και 
ειμαι με vivodi εδω και 3 χρόνια.Τελικα ειπαν θα με πάρουν σημερα ή αυριο που δεν το κόβω.
Μηπως επρεπε να απευθηνθω σε άλλο τμήμα?

----------


## pan.nl

> Τους πήρα τηλεφωνο.Στο τεχνικό τμήμα μιλήσα με μια κοπελίτσα που δεν ηξερε τι γινόταν.
> Η γραμμη μου δεν εχει καθόλου θορυβο εν το μεταξι και ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο αυτο που γινεται.
> Να περιμενω με τις ωρες στην αναμομή.Και υποτιθεται οτι ειμαι και καλος πελάτης μιας και 
> ειμαι με vivodi εδω και 3 χρόνια.Τελικα ειπαν θα με πάρουν σημερα ή αυριο που δεν το κόβω.
> Μηπως επρεπε να απευθηνθω σε άλλο τμήμα?


Θα σε καλέσουν...Τουλάχιστον αυτό τους το αναγνωρίζω, οτι δηλαδή επικοινωνούν με τους συνδρομητές εντός εύλογου χρονικού διαστήματος. (Σταματώ εδώ, γιατί είμαστε λίγο off topic.)

----------


## Sauber

> καλα, με τις λεξεις θα παιζουμε τωρα φιλε lewton ?!... Η *ουσια* της συζητησης μας εδω ειναι *αλλη*: Στα 15-20 τελευταια posts κανουμε λογο γι' αυτο *ακριβως*, το *πως* δηλαδη μπορει να συμβαινει αυτο στο οποιο επιμενει *τοσο* η Vivodi, στο πως δηλαδη καποιος μπορει να εχει εως 20 (*και 20* αν ειναι τυχερος) για Internet και +4 "δεσμευμενα" (αορατα/κρυφα/undisclosed αν θες, *και* απο το router του ακομη !!) για την TV *on top of that* figure (γι' αυτο και ανεφερα σε πpοηγουμενο post "θα επρεπε για καποιον που συγχρονιζει το router του στα X να εχει *και* +4 για την tv, δηλαδη να "συγχρονιζει" (*χωρις να το ξερει ο ιδιος !*) πραγματικα στα X+4" προσπαθωντας να εξηγησω γιατι το router δεν κανει reporting τα κρυμμενα/δεσμευμενα 4, για καποιον "*αγνωστο Υ λογο*" δηλαδη ... Αυτο που εγραψες μολις για τον συγχρονισμο του router *εννοειται* οτι το εχουμε λαβει υποψιν, ειναι το *πρωτο* που σκεφτεται καποιος, μιας και εχει ειπωθει πολλες φορες στο Forum, ειναι κοινο μυστικο πλεον ... (καλο ειναι λοιπον οταν ποσταρουμε σε ενα thread να μην απανταμε διαβαζοντας μονο το τελευταιο post, αλλα να το πιανουμε απο εκει που το αφησαμε την τελευταια φορα, διαβαζοντας ολα τα ενδιαμεσα). Κι εξαλλου γι αυτο και γραφω "παιζουν τα a,b" διοτι *δεν* εννοω φυσικα οτι παιζουν *και* τα δυο μαζι, εννοω *η* το ενα *η* το αλλο, διοτι προς το παρον απλα πιθανολογουμε, συζητηση/διερευνηση κανουμε, κι εξαλλου αυτα που χρωματισες με κοκκινο ειναι *ακριβως* αυτα που υποστηριζει η ιδια η Vivodi (αν ειναι λαθος, ειναι αυτα που λενε οι τεχνικοι της οι οποιοι με αυτη την λογικη τους θα αντεκρουαν αυτο που μολις εγραψες για το "τι δειχνει" ο συγχρονισμος του router, για *το* οποιο οπως καταλαβαινεις απο τοσα αλλα posts κανεις δεν ειναι σιγουρος ακομη not even close). Και το οτι απλα αναφερω τα ζευγη των "a σεναριων" πριν τα "b", δεν σημαινει οτι τα υιοθετω/αποδεχομαι κιολας (*πρεπει* ομως να ειπωθουν μιας και συζηταμε "σφαιρικα" το θεμα, πεταμε ολα τα χαρτια στο τραπεζι, προσπαθωντας να καταλαβουμε *τι* στο καλο συμβαινει, και αποτελουν αλλωστε *και* την θεση του ISP)


Εδώ έχεις κάποιο δίκιο. Δηλαδή η Vivodi να έχει πειράξει το firmware του Vood σε τέτοιο βαθμό, ώστε να δείχνει λιγότερα bits από αυτά που κλειδώνει πραγματικά. Το θεωρώ υπερβολικό, ακόμα και για τα δεδομένα της Vivodi, που είναι όλο εκπλήξεις. Βέβαια, εδώ μα πω ότι παρόλο που σε μένα κλειδώνει στα 14500, χθες κατέβαζα απο ntua με 1600ΚΒ/s, πολύ παραπάνω από οτι δικαιολογεί η ταχύτηα κλειδώματος, συν τα overheads κλπ. Θα συνδέσω λοιπόν κάποια στιγμή και το Speedtouch 585 που είναι Adsl2+ capable, και έχει original firmware, ακόμα και reset θα το κάνω να μην έχει επάνω ούτε τα templates της Vivodi για το Voip, να δούμε σε τι ταχύτητα θα κλειδώσει, και με πόσα θα κατεβάζω... Αύριο κάποια στγμή... Επίσης μπορεί πλέον η Vivodi να χρησιμοποιεί πιο αποδοτικούς σε συμπίεση voip codecs, οπότε να μην χρειάζεται το voip 192KB/s αλλά λιγότερο...

----------


## NeKoS

> ...και για την τηλεόραση επίσης.


Βασικα ναι το ξερω απλα ας πουμε Εχω το upload ανοιχτο μεσω torrent ελευθερο και τραβανε με 65 και παραλληλα περνω τηλεφωνο η με καλουνε και το upload δεν πεφτει καθολου.....Και για αυτο ρωτησα αν συνδεεται το ενα με το αλλο και δεν ειναι κλειδωμενο με την σταθερη τηλεφωνια...

----------


## _GaARa_

> Θα σε καλέσουν...Τουλάχιστον αυτό τους το αναγνωρίζω, οτι δηλαδή επικοινωνούν με τους συνδρομητές εντός εύλογου χρονικού διαστήματος. (Σταματώ εδώ, γιατί είμαστε λίγο off topic.)


Πληροφοριακά πάντα ακόμα δεν με καλέσαν.Θα τους πάρω το βραδυ μηπως δουμε φως. :Thinking:

----------


## kanenas3

Χωρίς να γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω από εσάς με βάζει σε σκέψεις το γεγονός ότι η Vivodi επιμένει στο συγκεκριμένο router ενώ ακόμα και τώρα που έβαλε στα διαθέσιμα και το πολύ καλό Alcatel 780 το δίνει μόνο για Maxx10 + DSLphone.

----------


## subzer0

> Χωρίς να γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω από εσάς με βάζει σε σκέψεις το γεγονός ότι η Vivodi επιμένει στο συγκεκριμένο router ενώ ακόμα και τώρα που έβαλε στα διαθέσιμα και το πολύ καλό Alcatel 780 το δίνει μόνο για Maxx10 + DSLphone.


Φίλε εγώ που έχω κάνει αίτηση για CableTV και μου ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός με courier το Σάββατο μου στείλανε το Speedtouch 780. 
Και σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους για να βεβαιωθώ γιατι δεν είχα δει κανέναν να παίρνει αυτό το router μου είπαν οτι από εδω και πέρα θα δείνουν είτε αυτο είτε το vood.
Λες να αρχίζουν να τα αλλάζουν?

----------


## ttitos

οσο περιμενουμε,κανενα νεο με τιποτα νεα καναλια?

----------


## Acer

> Φίλε εγώ που έχω κάνει αίτηση για CableTV και μου ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός με courier το Σάββατο μου στείλανε το Speedtouch 780. 
> Και σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία που είχα μαζί τους για να βεβαιωθώ γιατι δεν είχα δει κανέναν να παίρνει αυτό το router μου είπαν οτι από εδω και πέρα θα δείνουν είτε αυτο είτε το vood.
> Λες να αρχίζουν να τα αλλάζουν?


 :Thinking: απο ο,τι εχω καταλαβει παντως, το ποιοι θα παρουν ποιο ειναι *εντελως* τυχαιο, μιας και μερικοι συνφορουμιτες που συνδεθηκαν πολυ-πολυ προσφατα πηραν το vood (subzer0 μην εκπλαγεις αν φιλοι/γνωστοι σου εκει στο Περιστερι που συνδεθουν *μετα* απο σενα παρουν κι αυτοι το vood)  :Wink:  (απλα καποια στιγμη θα τους τελειωσει το stock των voods και θα περασουν στα 780s)

----------


## Abades

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί πλέον θα δίνουν το 780. Και σιγά-σιγά θα αποσύρονται και τα ήδη τοποθετημένα vood. Γενικώς όμως η βιβο κινείται λίγο τρελά οπότε μην σας παραξενέψει αν δίνουν άλλα αντί άλλων.....

----------


## pan.nl

Άρα και το Thomson Speedtouch 780 υποστηρίζει Triple Play?

----------


## 75costas

Προφανώς!!
Γιατί αν δεν υποστηρίζει θα μιλούσαμε για την μεγαλύτερη πατάτα του αιώνα από την πλευρά της Vivodi!! :ROFL:

----------


## Acer

> Άρα και το Thomson Speedtouch 780 υποστηρίζει Triple Play?


εννοειται, αφου το εχουν δωσει ηδη σε καποιους νεους πελατες cabletv

----------


## Abades

> Προφανώς!!
> Γιατί αν δεν υποστηρίζει θα μιλούσαμε για την μεγαλύτερη πατάτα του αιώνα από την πλευρά της Vivodi!!


Διαφωνώ ριζικά μαζί σου! Η βιβο -ιδίως το λογιστήριό της- μπορεί να κάνει και ακόμη μεγαλύτερες πατατιές και τις έχει κάνει ήδη....

----------


## kanenas3

Χθες που μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σχετικά με το Maxx10 + DSLphone μου είπαν ότι το δίνουν μόνο με αυτά και όχι με Telefonet+ και Cabletv!!! Είπαν ότι ακόμα το δοκιμάζανε. Μακάρι να αρχίσουν να το δίνουν σε όλους για να τελειώνουμε τα προβλήματα του Vood.

----------


## pan.nl

> Χθες που μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σχετικά με το Maxx10 + DSLphone μου είπαν ότι το δίνουν μόνο με αυτά και όχι με Telefonet+ και Cabletv!!! Είπαν ότι ακόμα το δοκιμάζανε. Μακάρι να αρχίσουν να το δίνουν σε όλους για να τελειώνουμε τα προβλήματα του Vood.


Εντάξει, δεν είναι κακό router το Vood, αλλά το Thomson είναι καλύτερο  :Razz:

----------


## Abades

> Χθες που μίλησα με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών σχετικά με το Maxx10 + DSLphone μου είπαν ότι το δίνουν μόνο με αυτά και όχι με Telefonet+ και Cabletv!!! Είπαν ότι ακόμα το δοκιμάζανε. Μακάρι να αρχίσουν να το δίνουν σε όλους για να τελειώνουμε τα προβλήματα του Vood.


To Τhopson το δινουν σε όσους δικαιούνται χρησιδάνειο.....

----------


## NeKoS

Εγω θελω το Vood μου , μου την σπανε οι αλλαγες.... :Evil: 
Ξερετε αν θα βαλει η vivo και τα ελληνικα καναλια .....?

----------


## Geotzourmi

παιδιά εχτές πήγε τεχνικός της vivo και έκανε ελέγχους στον κατανεμητή του παιδιού που σας έλεγα προ ημερών ότι έχει συνεχώς προβλήματα και η γραμμή καλά καλά δε συνδέεται και του αφήσανε ένα χαρτί(έλειπε το παιδί από το σπίτι) που έλεγε line flapping στα 256, βλάβη ΟΤΕ, αλλαγή απερχόμενου...Τι εννοεί ακριβώς ο ποιητής?

Και τι είνα ακριβώς το line flapping?

----------


## kanenas3

> To Τhopson το δινουν σε όσους δικαιούνται χρησιδάνειο.....


Όχι ακριβώς! Ζήτησα να με πάνε στο Maxx10 και μου λένε ότι δε δικαιούμαι router. Στο Maxx4 που είμαι τώρα έχω αγορασμένο το 585.

----------


## Abades

> Όχι ακριβώς! Ζήτησα να με πάνε στο Maxx10 και μου λένε ότι δε δικαιούμαι router. Στο Maxx4 που είμαι τώρα έχω αγορασμένο το 585.


Με το ΜΑΧΧ10 δεν δικαιούσαι εξοπλισμό. Μόνο όσοι έχουν internet και τηλεφωνία δικαιούνται χρησιδάνειο.

----------


## kanenas3

> Με το ΜΑΧΧ10 δεν δικαιούσαι εξοπλισμό. Μόνο όσοι έχουν internet και τηλεφωνία δικαιούνται χρησιδάνειο.


Maxx10 και DSLphone έχω αλλά και πάλι μου τα μασάνε.

----------


## ariadgr

> Maxx10 και DSLphone έχω αλλά και πάλι μου τα μασάνε.


Εαν έχεις DSLphone δικαιούσαι χρησιδάνειο, στείλε e-mail στο customerservice

----------


## kanenas3

> Εαν έχεις DSLphone δικαιούσαι χρησιδάνειο, στείλε e-mail στο customerservice


Περιμένω να γίνει η αναβάθμιση 1/11 και αν γίνει και δουλεύουν όλα όπως πρέπει θα ασχοληθώ και μ'αυτό.

----------


## Clouseau

Πραγματικά τι είναι το line flapping? Και μένα ο τεχνικός τα ίδια μου έγραψε για το TELEFONET+ και τις συχνές αποσυνδέσεις τηλεφώνου / internet που έχω.  :Evil:

----------


## Abades

> Περιμένω να γίνει η αναβάθμιση 1/11 και αν γίνει και δουλεύουν όλα όπως πρέπει θα ασχοληθώ και μ'αυτό.


Εχεις ΜΑΧΧ10 με DSLphone ή ΜΑΧΧ10 με DSLphone500??? Αν έχεις το δεύτερο τότε δεν δικαιούσαι εξοπλισμό.

----------


## kanenas3

> Εχεις ΜΑΧΧ10 με DSLphone ή ΜΑΧΧ10 με DSLphone500??? Αν έχεις το δεύτερο τότε δεν δικαιούσαι εξοπλισμό.


Τι λες;;; Πως θα έχω τηλέφωνο αν δεν έχω εξοπλισμό;;; Αυτοί λένε ότι δίνουνε εξοπλισμό (ασύρματο κτλ) με το DSLPhone. Για του λόγου το αληθές δες εδώ 
http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?sel=44 κάνει πουθενά διαχωρισμό DSLPhone & DSLPhone500. Αν πάλι θέλουν να το πάνε έτσι είναι υποχρεωμένοι βάσει σύμβασης να με αναβαθμίσουν στο DSLPhone500 αφού πλέον δεν υπάρχει το απλό. Αν το κάνουν αυτό θα είναι δυσμενής μεταβολή σύμβασης λόγω κόστους για την οποία υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία που πρέπει να τηρηθεί. Όπως και να έχει αν δικαιούται ένας πελάτης τους εξοπλισμό για το DSLPhone τότε δικαιούνται και οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## vazelo

Απο χτες δνε εχω καθολου συνδεση... Ουτε τηλεφωνο... Δραμα... και το λαμπακι ουτε καν αναβοσβηνει!

----------


## akilleas

> Απο χτες δνε εχω καθολου συνδεση... Ουτε τηλεφωνο... Δραμα... και το λαμπακι ουτε καν αναβοσβηνει!


Εγώ είμαι έτσι από τις 20-10 και μόλις χθες ήρθε ο τεχνικός και διαπίστωσε κομμένο καλώδιο στα 50μ στο καφάο και γράφει και εμένα να δοθεί βλάβη στο ΟΤΕ και αλλαγή απερχόμενου???? Ξέρεις κανείς τι εννοεί??? :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## subzer0

Λοιπόν φρέσκος φρέσκος. 
Μόλις συνδέθηκα. Μετά από 8 μήνες παρα 1 μέρα.
Όμως.....
Έχουμε και λέμε :
1. Δεν έχω τηλέφωνο. Δηλώθηκε βλάβη και από αύριο βλέπουμε.
2. Όταν μου είχε έρθει το μήνυμα με τους κωδικούς,  μου έστειλανι username αλλά όχι το password. Ως συνέπεια να μην μπορώ να δω - και να σας δείξω - τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμής μου.Το password δεν μπορουν να μου το πουν τηλεφωνικως και αύριο θα πάω από τα γραφεία να το πάρω.Ο τεχνικός μου είπε οτι με έχουν συγχρονίσει στα 8 γιατι δεν πήγαινε παραπάνω.
Πως μπορώ να δω την ταχύτητα μου?
3. Τηλεόραση δεν έχω βάλει γιατί δεν έχω το καλώδιο.
Ανάσταση

----------


## Abades

> Λοιπόν φρέσκος φρέσκος. 
> Μόλις συνδέθηκα. Μετά από 8 μήνες παρα 1 μέρα.
> Όμως.....
> Έχουμε και λέμε :
> 1. Δεν έχω τηλέφωνο. Δηλώθηκε βλάβη και από αύριο βλέπουμε.
> 2. Όταν μου είχε έρθει το μήνυμα με τους κωδικούς,  μου έστειλανι username αλλά όχι το password. Ως συνέπεια να μην μπορώ να δω - και να σας δείξω - τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμής μου.Το password δεν μπορουν να μου το πουν τηλεφωνικως και αύριο θα πάω από τα γραφεία να το πάρω.Ο τεχνικός μου είπε οτι με έχουν συγχρονίσει στα 8 γιατι δεν πήγαινε παραπάνω.
> Πως μπορώ να δω την ταχύτητα μου?
> 3. Τηλεόραση δεν έχω βάλει γιατί δεν έχω το καλώδιο.
> Ανάσταση


Όταν λες συνδέθηκες δηλαδή τι εννοείς;;;;

----------


## subzer0

> Όταν λες συνδέθηκες δηλαδή τι εννοείς;;;;


Αυτό το λίγο έστω. Έχω internet τουλάχιστον. Όλα τα άλλα σιγα-σιγα.

----------


## vazelo

> Εγώ είμαι έτσι από τις 20-10 και μόλις χθες ήρθε ο τεχνικός και διαπίστωσε κομμένο καλώδιο στα 50μ στο καφάο και γράφει και εμένα να δοθεί βλάβη στο ΟΤΕ και αλλαγή απερχόμενου???? Ξέρεις κανείς τι εννοεί???


Ωχ λες να εχω το ιδιο προβλημα?? Αυτο που με απογοητευει ειναι οτι το λαμπακι adsl δεν κανει καμια απολυτως προσπαθεια.. εντελως νεκρο. 3η μερα χωρις τηλεφωνο...

----------


## subzer0

Λοιπόν ψιλοδιορθώθηκαν τα πράγματα.
Τηλεόραση . ΟΚ.
Ιντερνετ . ΟΚ.
Τηλέφωνα . ΟΚ.
Password μόνο που δεν έχω ακόμα αλλά είπαμε ... σιγα-σιγα όλα.
Απο ταχύτητα δεν ξέρω τι παίζει ακόμα καθώς δεν μπορω να δω τα στατιστικα της γραμμής μου.
Χτες από ftp.ntua.gr κατέβαζα με 700. Αυτοί μου είπαν οτι με έχουν βάλει στα 8mb και δεν σηκώνει παρά πάνω.
Παίζει να είμαι πιο χαμηλά αλλά όσο είμαι έτσι δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ούτε σε ποιά ταχύτητα βρίσκομαι , ουτε μέχρι πόσο σηκώνει η γραμμή μου.

----------


## Kal1138

Έχει περάσει σχεδόν 1 μήνας (συνδέθηκα 12/10) από τότε που ενεργοποιήθηκε το Cable TV κ όλα πάνε μια χαρά. Τα στατιστικά τα έχω ξανακάνει ποστ αλλά λέω να τα ξανακάνω, μήπως ρωτήσει κανείς:

Modem Status 
Connection Status Connected 
Us Rate (Kbps) 1023 
Ds Rate (Kbps) 16531 
US Margin 11 
DS Margin 6 
Trained Modulation ADSL2Plus 
LOS Errors 0 
DS Line Attenuation 24 
US Line Attenuation 14 
Peak Cell Rate 2412 cells per sec 
CRC Rx Fast 195 
CRC Tx Fast 0 
CRC Rx Interleaved 0 
CRC Tx Interleaved 0
Path Mode Fast Path

DSL Statistics 
Near End F4 Loop Back Count 0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 0

Το Internet δουλεύει μια χαρά...κατεβάζω με 1.45mb/sec από ftp.ntua.gr κ από torrent έχω φτάσει 1.5mb/sec συνολικά (2-3 torrents μαζί) σταθερά  κ 1.4mb/sec από 1 torrent μόνο του.
Το τηλέφωνο δουλεύει όπως κ πριν, που είχα ΟΤΕ κ δεν έχει παρουσιάσει κανένα πρόβλημα.
Η TV παιζεί, επίσης, πολύ καλά. Χωρίς διακοπές ή άλλα προβλήματα.

Το router έχει κάνει 1-2 φορές restart κ έχω πέσει κ στα 15.9Mbps αλλά συνήθως είμαι στα 16-16.5Mbps.

----------


## alkaios75

παιδιά εγώ βρίσκομαι πολύ κοντά στα κεντρικά της Vivodi στο Χαλάνδρι. 

λέτε να παίζει κάποιο θετικό ρόλο αυτό? ή δεν έχει καμία σχέση?

σκέφτομαι να βάλω το πρόγραμμα της Vivodi Internet+τηλέφωνο+cable tv.

----------


## pan.nl

> παιδιά εγώ βρίσκομαι πολύ κοντά στα κεντρικά της Vivodi στο Χαλάνδρι. 
> 
> λέτε να παίζει κάποιο θετικό ρόλο αυτό? ή δεν έχει καμία σχέση?
> 
> σκέφτομαι να βάλω το πρόγραμμα της Vivodi Internet+τηλέφωνο+cable tv.


Δεν παίζει ρόλο πού είναι τα γραφεία της Vivodi αλλά που είναι το DSLam στο οποίο υπάγεσαι.

----------


## alkaios75

όταν έβαλα τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου, μου είπε οτι είμαι στο Π.Ψυχικό.

----------


## kanenas3

> όταν έβαλα τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου, μου είπε οτι είμαι στο Π.Ψυχικό.


Ε προφανώς σε εκείνο το κέντρο θα ανήκεις. Δεν έχει σχέση το που είναι τα γραφεία της εταιρίας αλλά οι κόμβοι του ΟΤΕ γιατί πηγαίνουν και εγκαθιστούν τον εξοπλισμό τους στους χώρους του ΟΤΕ (συνήθως).

----------


## vazelo

> Ωχ λες να εχω το ιδιο προβλημα?? Αυτο που με απογοητευει ειναι οτι το λαμπακι adsl δεν κανει καμια απολυτως προσπαθεια.. εντελως νεκρο. 3η μερα χωρις τηλεφωνο...


Τελικα εχω οντως το ιδιο προβλημα. Ενημερωθηκα απο τη Βιβοδι την παρασκευη οτι εχει κοπει το καλωδιο μου σε αποσταση 498 μετρων απο το σπιτι μου.... Και οτι μεχρι αυριο το συνεργειο του οτε θα το εχει φτιαξει.

ΟΤΕπιλογες με δωρεαν αστικα υπεραστικα σας ερχομαι!!!

----------


## vazelo

Τεταρτη σημερα , 8η μερα χωρις τηλεφωνο και συνεχιζουμε..........

----------


## Gr1s0s

Εγώ πάντως παιδια συνδεθηκα επιτέλους μετα από 7 μήνες.
Ε λοιπόν με n/s margin 8 και 11,5 και attenuation 15.5 έπιασα ενα συνολικό speed 1.7 ΜΒ/s
Από τηλέφωνο πολυ καλη ποιοτητα χωρίς διακοπές αντιλάλους θορύβους κλπ. με τη διαφορα οτι προς το παρον με παίρνουν σταθερά και κινητά εκτός vivodi και η συσκευή δεν ακούγεται ενώ φαίνεται ότι καλεί. Αυτό απ'ότι μου'παν όμως ειναι προσωρινό.

----------


## subzer0

> Εγώ πάντως παιδια συνδεθηκα επιτέλους μετα από 7 μήνες.
> Ε λοιπόν με n/s margin 8 και 11,5 και attenuation 15.5 έπιασα ενα συνολικό speed 1.7 ΜΒ/s
> Από τηλέφωνο πολυ καλη ποιοτητα χωρίς διακοπές αντιλάλους θορύβους κλπ. με τη διαφορα οτι προς το παρον με παίρνουν σταθερά και κινητά εκτός vivodi και η συσκευή δεν ακούγεται ενώ φαίνεται ότι καλεί. Αυτό απ'ότι μου'παν όμως ειναι προσωρινό.


Αλήθεια σου είπαν οτι είναι προσωρινό. Αυριο θα είσαι εντάξει. Κι εγω στην αρχή το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα. Πρωτα διορθώθηκε με τα κινητα το πρόβλημα και στην συνέχεια με τα σταθερα. 
Εσυ βλέπω ξεκίνησες καλά. Να δούμε εδώ το θα γίνει καθώς βλέπω μέρα με την μέρα το δικό μου n/s margin να πέφτει. Τώρα είναι στο 5,5 ενω ξεκίνησα με 6,5 και το είχα δει και 8.
Συν οτι συγχρόνιζα στα 1021/ 8191 και τώρα στα 1.021 / 8.115. Ασήμαντη διαφορά θα μου πείτε αλλά πέφτει

----------


## vazelo

> Τεταρτη σημερα , 8η μερα χωρις τηλεφωνο και συνεχιζουμε..........


Ενημερωθηκα σημερα απο καποιον στην Βιβο οτι το καλωδιο μου θελει αλλαγμα, και αν θελω να περιμενω για κατι τετοιο ή να διακοψω.... Δεν ηταν δυσκολη η τελικη επιλογη μου....

----------


## Gr1s0s

@subzero: Και το δικό μου margin από 8 έπεσε 7 αλλά έχει επανέλθει στο 8. Συνήθως το παθαίνει όταν κάνω restart στο vood. Πήρα τη vivo και τους ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα εφόσον επανέρχεται ενώ δεν έχει πέσει η απόδοση. Αναφορικά με το τηλέφωνο δυστυχώς καμία αλλαγή αλλα σήμερα που δοκίμασα τη 2η γραμμή 211xxxxxxx καλούσε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και η ποιότητα ήταν άψογη.

----------


## subzer0

> @subzero: Και το δικό μου margin από 8 έπεσε 7 αλλά έχει επανέλθει στο 8. Συνήθως το παθαίνει όταν κάνω restart στο vood. Πήρα τη vivo και τους ρώτησα και μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα εφόσον επανέρχεται ενώ δεν έχει πέσει η απόδοση. Αναφορικά με το τηλέφωνο δυστυχώς καμία αλλαγή αλλα σήμερα που δοκίμασα τη 2η γραμμή 211xxxxxxx καλούσε χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και η ποιότητα ήταν άψογη.


Μoυ φαίνεται περίεργο που μετα από τόσες μέρες έχεις ακόμα πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο. Συνήθως είναι 1-2 μέρες το όλο ζήτημα. Τους ενημέρωσες στην Vivodi οτι συνεχίζεται αυτή η κατάσταση?
Εγω μετά την διακοπή ρέυματος την Πέμπτη είμαι αστα να πάνε. Εχω πέσει στο 825 / 1.477 και δεν έχω επανέλθει από τότε στα 8 που είχα πριν. 
Τους πήρα τηλέφωνο και είπαν θα το δηλώσουν σαν βλάβη.

----------


## mpregos

Καλά το 13880 με CabeTv σύνδεση χρεώνεται???
...και αν ξέρει κανεις ποιά άλλα χρεώνονται???

----------


## pan.nl

> Καλά το 13880 με CabeTv σύνδεση χρεώνεται???
> ...και αν ξέρει κανεις ποιά άλλα χρεώνονται???


Ναι, νομίζω χρεώνεται 0,05 Ευρώ/λεπτό. Όλα τα 3,4,5-ψηφια χρεώνονται (οι χρεώσεις διαφέρουν).

----------


## Abades

> Ναι, νομίζω χρεώνεται 0,05 Ευρώ/λεπτό. Όλα τα 3,4,5-ψηφια χρεώνονται (οι χρεώσεις διαφέρουν).


Το 13880 για όσους έχουν full llu με τηλεφωνία απο την βιβο χρεώνεται 0,0150/λεπτό.

----------


## lewton

> Το 13880 για όσους έχουν full llu με τηλεφωνία απο την βιβο χρεώνεται 0,0150/λεπτό.


Τζάμπα πράμα.

----------


## MIC 7

> Τζάμπα πράμα.


μαλλον πρεπει να σου πουμε οτι ειναι 5ψηφιο και χρεωνετε γιατι ειναι του οτε ρωτα για να μαθαινεις.

----------


## ariadgr

> μαλλον πρεπει να σου πουμε οτι ειναι 5ψηφιο και χρεωνετε γιατι ειναι του οτε ρωτα για να μαθαινεις.


Μάλλον δεν σου τα είπαν καλά, γιατί εφόσον η τηλεφωνία παρέχεται μέσω ιδιόκτητου δικτύου, *μπορεί να δρομολογεί τις κλήσεις όπως θέλει η εταιρεία*, και εννοείται ότι το να συνδέσει τον πελάτη με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών *δεν της κοστίζει απολύτως τίποτα* (και δεν πηγαίνει μέσω ΟΤΕ). 

Σκόπιμα υπάρχει η χρέωση, όχι επειδή κοστίζει κάτι στη Vivodi.  :Wink:

----------


## MIC 7

> Μάλλον δεν σου τα είπαν καλά, γιατί εφόσον η τηλεφωνία παρέχεται μέσω ιδιόκτητου δικτύου, *μπορεί να δρομολογεί τις κλήσεις όπως θέλει η εταιρεία*, και εννοείται ότι το να συνδέσει τον πελάτη με την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών *δεν της κοστίζει απολύτως τίποτα* (και δεν πηγαίνει μέσω ΟΤΕ). 
> 
> Σκόπιμα υπάρχει η χρέωση, όχι επειδή κοστίζει κάτι στη Vivodi.


κοιτα εχεισ μεγα λαθος γιατι το 13880 παρεχετε απο τον οτε στην βιβοντι και ολα τα αλλα νουμερα ειναι τζαμπα οταν ειναι μεσα στον χρονο ομιλιας.ολοι οι παροχοι χρεωνουν τα 5ψηφια.πρεπει μαλλον να το  ξαναδεις αν εχεις δικιο.

----------


## ariadgr

> κοιτα εχεισ μεγα λαθος γιατι το 13880 παρεχετε απο τον οτε στην βιβοντι και ολα τα αλλα νουμερα ειναι τζαμπα οταν ειναι μεσα στον χρονο ομιλιας.ολοι οι παροχοι χρεωνουν τα 5ψηφια.πρεπει μαλλον να το  ξαναδεις αν εχεις δικιο.


Ξαναδιάβασε αυτό που έγραψα, δεν κάνω κανένα λάθος, αναφέρομαι στην περίπτωση να καλείς το 13880 *από το ιδιόκτητο της Vivodi* και όχι μέσω γραμμής ΟΤΕ.

Με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο η Tellas δεν χρεώνει το 13800 για τους πελάτες Zisto που είναι στο ιδιόκτητο.

----------


## lewton

> μαλλον πρεπει να σου πουμε οτι ειναι 5ψηφιο και χρεωνετε γιατι ειναι του οτε ρωτα για να μαθαινεις.


μαλων σου διαφεβγη οτη ωταν αιχης πακαιτω σε full LLU τις vivodi τωτε η τυλεφονυα δαιν ινε του ΩΤΕ αλα τις vivodi και επωμαινος η χρεωσοις εινε δικυ τις επηλογη αρα μι μας λες γηα των ΩΤΕ και κητα να ενυμεροθης καληταιρα γηα το τι ισχηι πριν αρχησοις να δοινης συμβουλαις για το τη θα μαθουμαι εμης η υπωλιπη το 13880 ι vivodi το χρεονη ακωμα κε στους LLU παιλαταις τις και προσπαθης να δηκεωλωγυσυς τα αδηκεολογυτα λαις και ροτισαμε για καμια δικεολογια δουλυα τις εινε να κανη το παν για τιν καλοιτερη εξιπιραιτισι τον παιλατον τις και ωχη να κυταη απω που θα τους τα παρι

----------


## 75costas

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Πιθανόν να μην είναι το σωστό νήμα αυτό, αλλά αφού η κουβέντα έχει ξεφύγει ας παραθέσω και εγώ έναν προβληματισμό.
Μετά από 6 μήνες αναμονής την 1η Οκτωβρίου ενεργοποιήθηκε το CableTV σε εμένα. Και πριν από 2 εβδομάδες ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός από την Vivodi. Σε αυτόν περιλαμβάνονται πάγια 2 μηνών (Οκτωβρίου και Νοεμβρίου που προπληρώνεται προφανώς). Το μεν πάγιο Οκτωβρίου είναι 35,κάτι Ευρώ και του Νοεμβρίου είναι 37,κάτι Ευρώ. Σε αυτά τα ποσά δεν περιλαμβάνεται ο ΦΠΑ, που ειναι επιπλέον 10 Ευρώ περίπου.
Και η ερώτηση είναι: Πως εξηγούνται αυτά τα ποσά? Την αίτηση την έκανα με την προσφορά των 33 Ευρώ περιλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ. Γνωρίζει κανείς που οφείλεται αυτή διαφορά? Άλλωστε δε δικαιολογείται ούτε η κανονική τιμολόγηση αφού τα ποσά είναι πολύ μικρότερα από τα κανονικά.
Επίσης, δε με έχουν χρεώσει με τέλη ενεργοποίησης τα οποία νομίζω ότι με βάση τη συγκεκριμένη προσφορά τα καταβάλλεις κανονικά. Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτή η διαφορά στην χρέωση των παγίων να αφορά τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης, το κόστος των οποίων μοιράζεται σε δωδεκάμηνη βάση??

Ευχαριστώ,
Κώστας

----------


## droulas13

Ισχυει κατι διαφορετικο με το full llu της βιβοντι και χρεωνεται το 13880, γιατι η τελλας το 13800 εδω και 12 μηνες για τους full llu και αυτους που εχουν μονο τηλ τελλας τσαμπα το εχει οπως και το 1212 που ειναι για βλαβες.

----------


## ariadgr

> Πιθανόν να μην είναι το σωστό νήμα αυτό, αλλά αφού η κουβέντα έχει ξεφύγει ας παραθέσω και εγώ έναν προβληματισμό.
> Μετά από 6 μήνες αναμονής την 1η Οκτωβρίου ενεργοποιήθηκε το CableTV σε εμένα. Και πριν από 2 εβδομάδες ήρθε ο πρώτος λογαριασμός από την Vivodi. Σε αυτόν περιλαμβάνονται πάγια 2 μηνών (Οκτωβρίου και Νοεμβρίου που προπληρώνεται προφανώς). Το μεν πάγιο Οκτωβρίου είναι 35,κάτι Ευρώ και του Νοεμβρίου είναι 37,κάτι Ευρώ. Σε αυτά τα ποσά δεν περιλαμβάνεται ο ΦΠΑ, που ειναι επιπλέον 10 Ευρώ περίπου.
> Και η ερώτηση είναι: Πως εξηγούνται αυτά τα ποσά? Την αίτηση την έκανα με την προσφορά των 33 Ευρώ περιλαμβανομένου του ΦΠΑ. Γνωρίζει κανείς που οφείλεται αυτή διαφορά? Άλλωστε δε δικαιολογείται ούτε η κανονική τιμολόγηση αφού τα ποσά είναι πολύ μικρότερα από τα κανονικά.
> Επίσης, δε με έχουν χρεώσει με τέλη ενεργοποίησης τα οποία νομίζω ότι με βάση τη συγκεκριμένη προσφορά τα καταβάλλεις κανονικά. Υπάρχει περίπτωση αυτή η διαφορά στην χρέωση των παγίων να αφορά τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης, το κόστος των οποίων μοιράζεται σε δωδεκάμηνη βάση??


Oχι, αν αφορούσε τέλη ενεργοποίησης θα αναγραφόταν ξεχωριστά.
Επικοινώνησε με την εταιρεία, μάλλον κάποιο λάθος έχει γίνει. 33 x 2 = 66€ τελική τιμή έπρεπε να πληρώσεις αν δεν έκανες κλήσεις προς κινητά ή άλλη χρήση που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο προπληρωμένο πακέτο.

----------


## MIC 7

> μαλων σου διαφεβγη οτη ωταν αιχης πακαιτω σε full LLU τις vivodi τωτε η τυλεφονυα δαιν ινε του ΩΤΕ αλα τις vivodi και επωμαινος η χρεωσοις εινε δικυ τις επηλογη αρα μι μας λες γηα των ΩΤΕ και κητα να ενυμεροθης καληταιρα γηα το τι ισχηι πριν αρχησοις να δοινης συμβουλαις για το τη θα μαθουμαι εμης η υπωλιπη το 13880 ι vivodi το χρεονη ακωμα κε στους LLU παιλαταις τις και προσπαθης να δηκεωλωγυσυς τα αδηκεολογυτα λαις και ροτισαμε για καμια δικεολογια δουλυα τις εινε να κανη το παν για τιν καλοιτερη εξιπιραιτισι τον παιλατον τις και ωχη να κυταη απω που θα τους τα παρι


μαλλον δεν γινομαι κατανοητος προς εσενα οτι για ακομα μια φορα λεω οτιδεν ειναι δικος της αριθμος αλλα του οτε προς την βιβοντι καλα θα κανεις να λεσ για την εταιρια που εισαι και οχι εκει που δεν ξερεισ ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

........Auto merged post: MIC 7 added 2 Minutes and 5 Seconds later........




> Ισχυει κατι διαφορετικο με το full llu της βιβοντι και χρεωνεται το 13880, γιατι η τελλας το 13800 εδω και 12 μηνες για τους full llu και αυτους που εχουν μονο τηλ τελλας τσαμπα το εχει οπως και το 1212 που ειναι για βλαβες.


της τελλας ειναι απο το δικτυο του ρευματος η γραμμη αυτη το 13800 δηλαδη και για αυτο δεν πληρωνετε αλλα ο αριθμος εχει δωθει απο τον οτε ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

........Auto merged post: MIC 7 added 2 Minutes and 51 Seconds later........




> μαλων σου διαφεβγη οτη ωταν αιχης πακαιτω σε full LLU τις vivodi τωτε η τυλεφονυα δαιν ινε του ΩΤΕ αλα τις vivodi και επωμαινος η χρεωσοις εινε δικυ τις επηλογη αρα μι μας λες γηα των ΩΤΕ και κητα να ενυμεροθης καληταιρα γηα το τι ισχηι πριν αρχησοις να δοινης συμβουλαις για το τη θα μαθουμαι εμης η υπωλιπη το 13880 ι vivodi το χρεονη ακωμα κε στους LLU παιλαταις τις και προσπαθης να δηκεωλωγυσυς τα αδηκεολογυτα λαις και ροτισαμε για καμια δικεολογια δουλυα τις εινε να κανη το παν για τιν καλοιτερη εξιπιραιτισι τον παιλατον τις και ωχη να κυταη απω που θα τους τα παρι


μαλλον πρεπει να εισαι υπαλληλος της νετ ονε μου φενετε;καλυνηχτα

----------


## droulas13

> της τελλας ειναι απο το δικτυο του ρευματος η γραμμη αυτη το 13800 δηλαδη και για αυτο δεν πληρωνετε αλλα ο αριθμος εχει δωθει απο τον οτε ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Αυτο τι μαγικο ειναι? Μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις? Ποιο δικτυο του ρευματος, αυτα τα κουλα πρωτη φορα τα ακουω!! Ξερεις κατι η' ετσι τα λες?

----------


## nnn

Περνάει η tellas από τις γραμμές του ρεύματος το 13800 ?
Τι λες βρε παιδιί, η τεχνολογία προχώρησε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MIC 7

> Αυτο τι μαγικο ειναι? Μπορεις να μου το εξηγησεις? Ποιο δικτυο του ρευματος, αυτα τα κουλα πρωτη φορα τα ακουω!! Ξερεις κατι η' ετσι τα λες?


παρε την τελλας να σου πει για να δεις εαν εχω δικιο.αν σου πουν ναι τοτε εχω δικιο.καληνυχτα.

----------


## droulas13

Κοιτα αν αυτα στα εχει πει κανενας απο το τηλεφωνικο κεντρο της τελλας δεν σε κακολογω. Γενικοτερα ενα σωρο αρλουμπες λενε οσοι δουλευουν σε αυτα τα κεντρα σε οποια εταιρια και να παρεις. Αν τα μαζεψεις ολα μαζι κανεις μπεστ σελερ βιβλιο!! Οποτε μην τα πιστευεις ολα, 5 συνεχομενα τηλ να παρεις και να ρωτησεις το ιδιο πραγμα, 3 διαφορετικες απαντησεις θα παρεις, ... το λιγοτερο...

----------


## kanenas3

> της τελλας ειναι απο το δικτυο του ρευματος η γραμμη αυτη το 13800 δηλαδη και για αυτο δεν πληρωνετε αλλα ο αριθμος εχει δωθει απο τον οτε ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ήταν ένας μύθος που κυκλοφόρησε όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε η Tellas αλλά με την ανακοίνωση των προγραμμάτων της κατέρρευσε. Καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα...

----------


## YSAX

Καλησπέρα, συνδέθηκα με το cable t.v. και παρακαλώ θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος πως μπορώ να μπώ  για να δω το modem status του speedtouch 780 (αναλυτικά). Ευχαριστώ.-

----------


## adellas

Καλημερα σε ολους... Μετα απο σχεδον 8 μηνες συνδεθηκα και εγω στο CableTv. Προς το παρον ειμαι ευχαριστημενος απο Ιντερνετ (ειμαι στα 18 download και 1 upload) και τηλεφωνια ως προς την ποιοτητα ηχου. ΟΜΩΣ! ακομα δεν εχω δοκιμασει την τηλεοραση μιας και την ημερα της εγκαταστασης διαπιστωθηκε βλαβη στο κουτι το οποιο και πηρε πισω ο τεχνικος και 8 μερες αργοτερα δεν εχω λαβει το καινουριο κουτι αλλα ουτε και καποιο τηλεφωνο σχετικα με αυτο! Με τα ποδια να ερχοταν θα ηταν πιο γρηγορα! Επισης για το τηλεφωνο εχω να αναφερο το εξης... Μετα απο 2 μερες χρησης σταματησε να λειτουργει η αναγνωριση κλησεων. Μετα απο αρκετα τηλεφωνα με τους τεχνικους το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι απολυτα συμβατη η συσκευη μου με το δικτυο Vivodi και VOIP...Καλο ε; Μηπως θα επρεπε να αναφερουν κατι σχετικο ωστε να ειναι ενημερος ο υποψηφιος πελατης απο πριν;; Μηπως θα επρεπε να εχουν μια λιστα με τσεκαρισμενα τηλεφωνα ή μαρκες ωστε να μην εχει καποιος μολις αγορασει καινουριο τηλεφωνο το οποιο να βγαινει αχρηστο;;! Λεω μηπως...

----------


## vazelo

> μαλλον πρεπει να σου πουμε οτι ειναι 5ψηφιο και χρεωνετε γιατι ειναι του οτε ρωτα για να μαθαινεις.


Μαλλον μπαιρδευεις την προεπιλογη φορεα με το full llu.
Στην προεπιλογη φορεα απο καποια εταιρεια ολα τα 801... 901... 3ψηφια 4ψηφια 5ψηφια κλπ περνανε απο τον ΟΤΕ.
Σε full llu ολα τα τηλεφωνα που καλεις περνανε απο τον παροχο σου, και ο ιδιος αποφασιζει για την χρεωση που θα βαλει, χωρις να δινει λογαριασμο σε κανεναν

----------


## miky_7

> Μαλλον μπαιρδευεις την προεπιλογη φορεα με το full llu.
> Στην προεπιλογη φορεα απο καποια εταιρεια ολα τα 801... 901... 3ψηφια 4ψηφια 5ψηφια κλπ περνανε απο τον ΟΤΕ.
> Σε full llu ολα τα τηλεφωνα που καλεις περνανε απο τον παροχο σου, και ο ιδιος αποφασιζει για την χρεωση που θα βαλει, χωρις να δινει λογαριασμο σε κανεναν


Ολες οι εταιρειες δινουν δωρεαν τηλεφωνα μονο σε 10ψηφιους αριθμους που ξεκινανε απο 2, οσον αφορα εθνικες κλησεις

----------


## takhs

Οποιος εχει ορεξη και χρονο ας τσεκαρει κατι.
Εγω το δοκιμασα και δεν δουλεψε και αν φταιει η συμβατοτητα της γραμμης εινια ακομα ενα αρνητικο για τις γραμμες της vivodi.Εχω cable tv.
Εβαλα τη γραμμη του τηλεφωνου απο την εξοδο του ρουτερ μεσα σε pstn modem (αντι να την βαλω σε τηλεφωνικη συσκευη) και κατοπιν απο την εξοδο του modem την κουμπωσα στο τηλεφωνο.
Ολα καλα μεχρι εδω το τηλεφωνο λειτουργει κανονικα ενω βρισκεται συνδεμενο σε σειρα με το μοντεμ.
Με αυτο τον τροπο μπορεις να καλεις μεσα απο τις καταχωριμενες επαφες που εχεις κανει στο outlook χωρις να χρειαζεται να πληκτρολογεις τον αριθμο και κατοπιν σηκωνεις το ακουστικο και μιλας απο το τηλεφωνο.
Στη γραμμη της vivodi ομως απο οτι καταλαβα αυτη η δυνατοτητα ειναι ασυμβατη...
Ισως επειδη η γραμμη ειναι voip δεν συνεργαζεται με τις λειτουργειες του μοντεμ.
Αυτο σημαινει οτι :
ουτε μπορεις να μιλησεις μεσω καρτας ηχου απο το pc στο τηλεφωνο,
ουτε μπορεις να καταγραψεις τη συνομιλια !! αφου όποτε δοκιμασα και εκανα κληση με το μοντεμ ακουγοταν ενας δυνατος ηχος στα ηχεια αντι για τη φωνη του συνομιλιτη και η γραμμη εκλινε και το pc κολαγε.
Το ερωτημα ειναι πως δεν ξερω αν ευθυνεται σιγουρα η γραμμη της vivodi η κατι δεν παει καλα στο pc μου.
Αν εχει καποιος τη διαθεση ας το τσεκαρει.
Το προγραμμα που χρησιμοποιησα για να μιλαω μεσω pc ειναι το faxtalk communicator και το ειχε στη συσκευασια του μοντεμ crypto III.

----------


## kanenas3

Απλά δε δουλεύει αυτό που λες σε Voip γραμμές. Εδώ δε δουλεύουν 100% αξιόπιστα τα φαξ και απορείς γιατί δε δουλεύει σωστά το μόντεμ (που δε δούλευε καλά ούτε με PSTN κάποτε)  :Razz: 

Ίσως να μπορεί να δουλέψει με παρόχους που δίνουν ψεύδοPSTN (πχ Forthnet) αν και χλωμό το βλέπω.

----------


## takhs

> Απλά δε δουλεύει αυτό που λες σε Voip γραμμές. Εδώ δε δουλεύουν 100% αξιόπιστα τα φαξ και απορείς γιατί δε δουλεύει σωστά το μόντεμ (που δε δούλευε καλά ούτε με PSTN κάποτε) 
> 
> Ίσως να μπορεί να δουλέψει με παρόχους που δίνουν ψεύδοPSTN (πχ Forthnet) αν και χλωμό το βλέπω.


Επειδη για το λογο οτι δεν λειτουργουν αυτες οι υπηρεσιες σκεφτομαι να παω στην ον λες οτι και στις αλλες εταιρειες θα εχω αντιστοιχα προβλήματα?
Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι καλιτερα να μην αλλαξω παροχο αφου σε αλλα θεματα οπως ιντερνετ και πoιοτητα φωνης στη vivodi ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος.
Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας.

----------


## kanenas3

> Επειδη για το λογο οτι δεν λειτουργουν αυτες οι υπηρεσιες σκεφτομαι να παω στην ον λες οτι και στις αλλες εταιρειες θα εχω αντιστοιχα προβλήματα?
> Γιατι αν ειναι ετσι καλιτερα να μην αλλαξω παροχο αφου σε αλλα θεματα οπως ιντερνετ και πoιοτητα φωνης στη vivodi ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος.
> Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας.


Αν θέλετε τέτοια λειτουργίες μόνο στον ΟΤΕ εκτός και αν δίνει κανείς κανονικές PSTN σαν του ΟΤΕ...χλωμό και πάλι!

----------


## evi21

Εγω απο τον Ιουνιο δεν μπορουν να με καλεσουν ακομα.
Εχω κανει φορητότητα ενα δευτερο νουμερο 210 στο cable tv, και απο τον Ιουνιο μέχρι τωρα δεν μπορω να δεχτω κλησεις παρά μόνο να με καλέσουν.

----------


## kanenas3

> Εγω απο τον Ιουνιο δεν μπορουν να με καλεσουν ακομα.
> Εχω κανει φορητότητα ενα δευτερο νουμερο 210 στο cable tv, και απο τον Ιουνιο μέχρι τωρα δεν μπορω να δεχτω κλησεις παρά μόνο να με καλέσουν.


1) Η φορητότητα έχει ολοκληρωθεί;
2) Το έχεις δηλώση βλάβη στη Vivodi;;
3) Με τον ΟΤΕ μίλησες;
4) Μάλλον εννοείς ότι δε μπορούν να σε καλέσουν αλλά εσύ μπορείς να καλέσεις, σωστά;

----------


## evi21

> 1) Η φορητότητα έχει ολοκληρωθεί;
> 2) Το έχεις δηλώση βλάβη στη Vivodi;;
> 3) Με τον ΟΤΕ μίλησες;
> 4) Μάλλον εννοείς ότι δε μπορούν να σε καλέσουν αλλά εσύ μπορείς να καλέσεις, σωστά;




1) Απο τον Ιουνιο λογικα εχει ολοκληρωθει.
2) Το εχω δηλωσει απειρες φορες στην Vivodi kαι αυτη με τη σειρα της απειρες φορες στον ΟΤΕ.
3) Με τον Οτε δεν βρισκω ακρη.Λενε οτι δεν υπαρχει το νουμερο στον Οτε.
4) Ναι σωστα. Μπορω να καλεσω και δεν μπορουν να με καλεσουν παρα μονο απο κινητα και απο ολους τους εναλλακτικους φορεις εκτος ΟΤΕ.

----------


## TargetEvans

> ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/knoppix-...3-06-06-GR.iso
> σταθερά 990KB/sec (από 1200 ξεκίνησε)


Ποιό το νόημα να βλέπεις πόσο και καλά μπορεί να πιάσει η γραμμή σου και να μην μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις στα Torrents ή σε κάποια άλλα πράγματα.. 

Εμένα το "20" υποτιθέμενο Mbit συμπεριφέρεται σαν 1 σε μερικές φάσεις, κατεβάζω κάτι βίντεο με 20 kbps με πολούς seeders και στο youtube τα βιντεο αργούνε και η τηλεόραση δεν δουλεύει διοτι ο "τεχνικός" δν προλάβαινε να την βάλει και να δεί εαν δουλεύει και έπρεπε να το κάνω μόνος μου και δεν μπορεί λέει να συνδεθεί με τους εξυπηρετητές της βιβοντι.. 

Ρε παιδία ελεος, γίνεται καποιος πωλητής ή εταιρία να είναι κανονική χωρίς να παίζει το πουλάκι της ?

----------


## sprog111

Φίλος άσχετος παρήγγειλε κάποιο πακέτο της Vivodi με απεριόριστα αστικά υπεραστικά χωρίς πάγιο ΟΤΕ + το internet (αυτά μόνο θα χρησιμοποιήσει). Ομως παρέλαβε   το speedtouch 780 wl(i) και το Mcom για cable TV (χωρίς κανένα φίλτρο/splitter). Επειδή θα τον βοηθήσω στην συνδεσμολογία έχω τις εξής απορίες:
1. Τι πακέτο παρήγγειλε; Η πρόσβασή του είναι full ή shared LLU;  
2. Μετά το τέλος του συμβολαίου τι τιμή θα πληρώνει; 65 ευρώ;
3. Το speedtouch θα συνδεθει κατευθείαν πανω στην παλια γραμμη του ΟΤΕ και οι παλιές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές (2) θα συνδεθούν πάνω του παράλληλα ή θα παραμείνουν όπως είναι με την παρεμβολή φίλτρων (σε αυτή την περίπτωση ισχύει το δωρεάν αστικά/υπεραστικά :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## subzer0

> Φίλος άσχετος παρήγγειλε κάποιο πακέτο της Vivodi με απεριόριστα αστικά υπεραστικά χωρίς πάγιο ΟΤΕ + το internet (αυτά μόνο θα χρησιμοποιήσει). Ομως παρέλαβε   το speedtouch 780 wl(i) και το Mcom για cable TV (χωρίς κανένα φίλτρο/splitter). Επειδή θα τον βοηθήσω στην συνδεσμολογία έχω τις εξής απορίες:
> 1. Τι πακέτο παρήγγειλε; Η πρόσβασή του είναι full ή shared LLU;  
> 2. Μετά το τέλος του συμβολαίου τι τιμή θα πληρώνει; 65 ευρώ;
> 3. Το speedtouch θα συνδεθει κατευθείαν πανω στην παλια γραμμη του ΟΤΕ και οι παλιές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές (2) θα συνδεθούν πάνω του παράλληλα ή θα παραμείνουν όπως είναι με την παρεμβολή φίλτρων (σε αυτή την περίπτωση ισχύει το δωρεάν αστικά/υπεραστικά


1. Λογικά παρήγγειλε το CableTV και θα είναι full llu.
2. Δεν έχει βγει κάτι νεώτερο οπότε μέχρι τότε ισχύουν τα 65 ευρώ μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο.
3. To speedtouch θα συνδεθει κατευθείαν πανω στην παλια γραμμη του ΟΤΕ χωρίς φίλτρα και τα 2 τηλέφωνα πάνω στο ρούτερ. Στην μία θα είναι το παλιό νούμερο (εφόσον έχει κάνει και αίτηση για φορητότητα μαζί) και στην άλλη το καινούριο νούμερο που θα του δώσουν από την Vivodi(όπως το έχω κάνει εγώ). Μπορείς να συνδέσεις τα τηλέφωνα στις παλίες μπρίζες του ΟΤΕ αλλά θέλει μια διαδικασια που μπορείς να δεις εδώ.

----------


## sprog111

Σηκώνει 2 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές παράλληλα η έξοδος phone του speedtouch ή παμε για ακύρωση;

----------


## psitgr

> Παπαγαλος speaking now 
> 
> 
> Τελος, να αναφερω πως προσπαθησα να δουλεψει και το εσωτερικο modem/fax που εχω για να στελνω fax σε καναν αρχαιο που το κανει χρηση, αλλα ΔΕΝ τα καταφερα! Ανοιγει η γραμμη και μετα ησυχια ... δεν στελνει τιποτα ...


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλεψει απλή συσκευή φαξ;; :Thinking: 
Καποιος μου είπε κάτι για φιλτρο adsl .. Τι ακριβώς κανει αυτο το φίλτρο;;;
Εμένα μου στείλανε ένα router Thomson speedtouch 780... Ξέρει κανεις κατι γι αυτό;; Είναι καλό;;;
Πισω εχει δύο θύρες που λένε dsl , pstn βοηθούνε σε κάτι σε σχέση με το φαξ;;

Παρεπιπτωντος δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθει ακόμη η υπηρεσία, μου στείλανε με courier τα μηχανήματα και δεν θα στείλουν τεχνικό μου είπαν πως θα μου στείλουν ενα μήνυμα στο κινητό με τους κωδικούς και εγώ απλώς θα το βάλω στην πρίζα μόλις κοπεί το τηλ του οτέ που έχω τώρακαι αυτοι λέει θα το έχουν ρυθμίσει εσωτερικά...Τόσο απλό ειναι να αλλάξει απο isdn  σε cable; και γιατι στο σπιτι μου που εβαλα maxx4 ( το cable το βάζω αλλού) ειχαν έρθει 2 τεχνικοί και παλευαν 1,5 ώρα ;

Σόρρυ αν κουρασα αλλά εχω μπερδευτεί ... και επειδη είναι μαγαζι το φαξ με ενδιαφέρει πολύ.. :Sorry:

----------


## ariadgr

> Σηκώνει 2 τηλεφωνικές συσκευές παράλληλα η έξοδος phone του speedtouch ή παμε για ακύρωση;


Σηκώνει.

----------


## pan.nl

Δυστυχώς για εμένα, η Vivodi με απογοήτευσε με τη συμπεριφορά της και θα αποχωρήσω. Καλή η υπηρεσία Cable TV σε γενικές γραμμές αλλά αν δεν αλλάξουν νοοτροπία θα φύγουν πολλοί πελάτες...και να φανταστείτε ήμουν ένθερμος υποστηρικτής τους.

Καλή τύχη (και υπομονή) σε όσους παραμείνουν - φυσικά "είναι να σου κάτσει" σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, σε άλλους θα λειτουργεί άψογα και άλλοι θα έχουν προβλήματα.

Φιλικά

----------


## subzer0

Μια ερώτηση για όποιον μπορει να βοηθήσει. Στα στατιστικα της γραμμής μου υπάρχει και αυτο εδώ το στοιχείο.
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 4.640 / 0 .
Τι σημαίνει ακριβώς?
Αν το μεταφράσω σε "χάσιμο σήματος" σημαίνει αποσυνδέσεις. Ή μήπως κάνω λάθος?
Γιατι αποσυνδέσεις δεν έχω καθόλου.

----------


## takhs

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλεψει απλή συσκευή φαξ;;
> Καποιος μου είπε κάτι για φιλτρο adsl .. Τι ακριβώς κανει αυτο το φίλτρο;;;
> Εμένα μου στείλανε ένα router Thomson speedtouch 780... Ξέρει κανεις κατι γι αυτό;; Είναι καλό;;;
> Πισω εχει δύο θύρες που λένε dsl , pstn βοηθούνε σε κάτι σε σχέση με το φαξ;;


Φιλε δοκιμασε να στειλεις φαξ με το speedtouch και πες μας αν τα καταφερες.
Οι περισσοτεροι πιο παλαιοι χρηστες cabletv εχουμε το vood.Καποιος μου ειπε πως το speedtouch ειναι πιο συμβατο με το φαξ.
Με ενδιαφερει και εμενα το φαξ οταν το δοκιμασεις πες μας εντυπωσεις.

----------


## psitgr

> Φιλε δοκιμασε να στειλεις φαξ με το speedtouch και πες μας αν τα καταφερες.
> Οι περισσοτεροι πιο παλαιοι χρηστες cabletv εχουμε το vood.Καποιος μου ειπε πως το speedtouch ειναι πιο συμβατο με το φαξ.
> Με ενδιαφερει και εμενα το φαξ οταν το δοκιμασεις πες μας εντυπωσεις.


To κουτί επάνω και όπου έψαξα στο ιντερνετ λέει ότι είναι συμβατό με φαξ, το μόνο μου άγχος είναι η γραμμή της vivo..

Υπομονή δυο τρεις μέρες ακόμα και θα μάθουμε...

----------


## evi21

Εγω ακομα απο τον Ιουνιο δεν εχω εισερχομενες κλησεις.
Με πηραν για να μου πουν οτι φταιει ο Οτε για το 210 νουμερο που εχω και οτι βρισκονται σε συνεχη επικοινωνια με τον Οτε.
Αλλα απο τον Ιουνιο μεχρι τωρα βρισκονται σε συνεχη επικοινωνια
Μπορω να καλεσω απο το 210 νουμερο μου, αλλα δεν μπορουν να με καλεσουν παρα μονο απο κινητα κ εναλλακτικους φορεις.

----------


## pan.nl

"Σέρνεται" και σε άλλους σήμερα το browsing?  :Thinking:

----------


## mikro_peponi

εμένα παραδόξως μου πάει και πολύ καλά κι από τα 12 μου ανέβηκε στα 16. Να φανταστείτε από τότε που με συνέδεσαν (μετά από 6 μήνες βέβαια) δεν έχει χρειαστεί προς στιγμήν να τους πάρω τηλ

----------


## ITA

> Καλά το 13880 με CabeTv σύνδεση χρεώνεται???
> ...και αν ξέρει κανεις ποιά άλλα χρεώνονται???


Χρεώνεται αλλά λιγότερο από ότι από ΟΤΕ: 0,013 e / λεπτό με ΦΠΑ. Το λέει στις οδηγίες του Cable TV (Αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα καλέστε... κτλ. κτλ.).

........Auto merged post: ITA added 6 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........

Συνδέθηκα μια χαρά, αλλά αντιμετωπίζω δύο σημαντικά προβλήματα: 
1. Ο αποκωδικοποιητής τα δείχνει ΑΣΠΡΟΜΑΥΡΑ
2. Πολλές φορές δεν αναγνωρίζει το username ή το password και ΔΕ μπορώ να πω στο vood.

----------


## evi21

Εμενα ήρθε μια απαράδεκτη χρέωση 15 euro, για θέαση ταινιών που ποτε δεν έχω δει.
Μου ήρθε για χρέωση από ταινίες του αυγούστου που λένε ότι είδα, εγώ ποτε δεν έχω δει ταινία από την "βιβοδι", και κανεις άλλος μιας k στον χορό τον υπολογιστών ούτε καθαρίστρια, ούτε κανεις άλλος δεν μπαίνει.
Τω έχουν κάνει k σε άλλους?
Αν ναι "ενημερωστε" k τους υπολοιπους για απατεωνιά τις "βιβοδι".
Αν είμαι ο μονος ok.
Αλλα αν τo έχουν σύστημα....

Emena irthe mia aparadekti xreosi 15 euro, gia theasi tenion pu pote den exo dei.
Mu irthe gia xreosi apo tenies tu augustu pu lene oti eida, ego pote den exo dei tenia apo tin vivodi, kai kanis alos mias k ston xoro ton ipologiston oute katharistria, oute kaneis alos den mpeni.
To exun kanei k se alous?
An nai enimeriste k tous ipolipous gia apateonia tis vivodi.
An eimai o monos ok.
Alla an to exun sistima....

----------


## nnn

Κάνε ένα edit και αφαίρεσε τα Greeklish.

----------


## BURNIN AMBITION

καλησπερα φιλοι μου.
σκεφτομαι και εγω να βαλω βιβοντι κειμπλ. ξεκινησα να διαωαζω το θρεντ αλαλ ειναι αδυνατον ρε φιλοι μου.
οποτε εχω καποιες βασικες αποριες και θα σασ παρακαλουσα να απαντισετε πανω σε αυτεσ μιας και στισ πρωτες 20 σελιδες δεν ειδα καποια απαντηση

1. ποια καναλια δειχνει?
 αληθευει οτι τα ελληνικα δε θα τα βαλει εκει στο μενου? αν δε κατεβασεισ ταινιες ειναι τσαμπα ολα τα καναλια ε?

2. πλεον εχει βελτιωθει η βιβοντι σε ταχυτητα αλλα και σε χρονο ενεργοποιησης? γιατι στην αρχη ακουγα γκρινιες. 30 μερες μου ειπαν στο τηλ....

3. το ups μου εχει3 εξοδους οπου εχω βαλει οθονη τηλεορασης και tower στα 2. το ρουτερ πως μπορει να μπει εκει? εχουν καποιο κολπο? το λεω για να μη κοβεται το τηλ αμα κοβεται το ρευμα

4. δινει λεει 2 γραμμες μια το παλιο νουμερο και ενα αλλο. οι μπριζες τηλεφωνου που εχουμε στον τοιχο θα δουλευουν? το παλιο μου νουμερο δηλαδη οτε θα δουλευει σε ολο το σπιτι αν βαζω εκει το βυσμα καποιας συσκευης τηλεφωνου? σε ολο το σπιτι δηλαδη? ή παιζει κατι αλλο? αν παιζει κατι αλλο σας παρακαλω αναλυστε

5. η τηλεοραση μπορει να παιξει σε καθε τηλεοραση του σπιτιου ή μονο στην τηλεοραση που θα εχω συνδεσει το κουτι που θα δωσουν? υπαρχει τροπος να βλεπω σε ολες τισ τηλεορασεισ του σπιτιου κειμπλ?

6. θορυβος στο τηλεφωνο, ντισκονεκτσ εχουν φτιαξει?

7, ειμαι στον κομβο χολαργου ξερετε κατι για εκει?

8. προβλεπεται να μπουν αλλα καναλια κτλ?

9. το ρουτερ που δινει τι λεει? υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα?




αυτα σας ευχαριστω πολυ.


να σας ενημερωσω οτι εχω shared llu vivodi μεςω δικτυου οτε. και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο μεχρι τωρα δοξα το θεο

----------


## mpregos

1. www.cabletv.gr
2.Δεν υπάρχει απάντηση, ύπαρχουν δίαφορες απόψεις(...περισσοτερες προς το κακό)
3.-
4.Οι γραμμες που δίνει είναι voip, και το vood που έχω έχει 2 υποδοχες για τηλεφωνο, ητοι 2 τηλ. γραμμες = αρα δεν νομίζω να παίζουν οι πρίζες του σπιτιου
5.-
6.Είναι θέμα γραμμής, καλωδιωσης, κ.ο.κ 
7.-
8.Μπαααα......
9.Εγώ έχω το VooD , καλό αλλά τωρα δ΄νει το SPeedtouch πού έχω ακούσει οτι ειναι καλύτερο

----------


## kanenas3

1) Ελληνικά κανάλια δεν έχει και είναι άγνωστο αν θα βάλει. Εξάλλου εκεί που έχει κάλυψη για Cabletv έχει και καλό σήμα για αυτά. Αν δεν βλέπεις ταινίες δεν υπάρχει έξτρα κόστος.

2) Είναι θέμα περιοχής. Αν υπάρχουν ζεύγη και δεν υπάρξη κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα λογικά θα κάνει 30 μέρες. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο από τα προβλήματα που ανέφερα είναι άγνωστο. Γενικά πάντως έχει ξεφύγει η κατάσταση με όλους και η μόνη εγγυημένη λύση από άποψη ταχύτητας είναι ο ΟΤΕ.

3) Το UPS δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο μεγάλο ώστε να μπορεί να κρατάει όλα αυτά που λες εκτός και αν είναι 1500-2000VA. Αν έχεις πάντως ένα απλό UPS 500VA με το ρούτερ μόνο θα αντέξει πάρα πολλές ώρες. Με υπολογιστή στο UPS αποκλείεται να αντέξει πάνω από 15-20 λεπτά.

4) Όπως τα είπε ο mpregos παραπάνω. Δυο Voip γραμμές η μία με νούμερο του ΟΤΕ και μια 211χχχχχχχ. Οι γραμμές αυτές ξεκινάνε από το ρούτερ σου και όχι από τις πρίζες στον τοίχο. Αν θέλεις να λειτουργούν οι πρίζες κάνεις ότι ακριβώς κάνουν όσοι έχουν ISDN ή φωνάζεις έναν ηλεκτρολόγο να το κάνει. Πάντως γίνεται.

5) Όπως έρχεται σεταρισμένη παίζει μόνο σε μια. Υπάρχει τρόπος να "κλέψεις" σήμα αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο οπότε μάλλον θεώρησε ότι δε γίνεται.

6) Κάθε γραμμή είναι ξεχωριστή περίπτωση και δεν οφείλονται στη Vivodi (εκτός σπάνιων περιπτώσεων) και η κυριότερη αιτία είναι η προβληματική καλωδίωση και η απόσταση από τον κόμβο.

7) Ψάξε στο φόρουμ κάτι θα βρεις.

8) Επίσημη ενημέρωση δεν υπάρχει ούτε για τα κανάλια ούτε για το αν θα γίνουν αλλαγές στα προγράμματα τους. Η λογική λέει ότι αφού εδώ και ένα χρόνο δεν έχουν αλλάξει τιμοκατάλογο σε κάποια φάση θα το κάνουν και ίσως βελτιώσουν και τις υπηρεσίες τους.

9) Δίνουν το Alcatel 780WL που είναι από τα καλύτερα αν όχι το καλύτερο. Το καλύτερο βέβαια είναι ότι πλέον δεν υπάρχουν τα χαζά κολλήματα του Vood (port forwarding, restart για να ξεκολλήσει κτλ).

----------


## BURNIN AMBITION

σας ευχαριστω ολους ρε παιδια. 
μαλλον προσανατολιζομαι στο να κρατησω το νουμερο οτε για να με παιρνουν, να μην τον κοψω, να πλρωνω μονο το παγιο μου, και τα τηλεφωνα να τα παιρνω απο της βιβοντι
αυτη η διαδικασια δεν ειναι πιο γρηγορη?
με συμβουλευετε να παω απο χαλανδρι να τους τα παραδωσω ολα τα χαρτια εκει?
θα κανω πιο γρηγορα αν δε κανω φορητοτητα ε?

για την τηλεοραση ειναι κριμα να μην βλεπουν ολες.....
δηλαδη η τηλεοραση πρπει να ειναι κοντα στο ρουτερ για να μπορει να σθνδεθει με αυτο?
δε γινεται δηλαδη να ριξουμε το σημα στισ μπριζες κεραιας τηλεορασης του σπιτιου με καποιο τροπο και ετσι να εχουν ολες οι τηλεορασεισ κειμπλ ε?

σας υπερευχαριστω

----------


## kanenas3

> σας ευχαριστω ολους ρε παιδια. 
> μαλλον προσανατολιζομαι στο να κρατησω το νουμερο οτε για να με παιρνουν, να μην τον κοψω, να πλρωνω μονο το παγιο μου, και τα τηλεφωνα να τα παιρνω απο της βιβοντι
> αυτη η διαδικασια δεν ειναι πιο γρηγορη?
> με συμβουλευετε να παω απο χαλανδρι να τους τα παραδωσω ολα τα χαρτια εκει?
> θα κανω πιο γρηγορα αν δε κανω φορητοτητα ε?
> 
> για την τηλεοραση ειναι κριμα να μην βλεπουν ολες.....
> δηλαδη η τηλεοραση πρπει να ειναι κοντα στο ρουτερ για να μπορει να σθνδεθει με αυτο?
> δε γινεται δηλαδη να ριξουμε το σημα στισ μπριζες κεραιας τηλεορασης του σπιτιου με καποιο τροπο και ετσι να εχουν ολες οι τηλεορασεισ κειμπλ ε?
> ...


Όταν λέμε να κρατήσεις το νούμερο του ΟΤΕ εννοούμε να τον μεταφέρεις με τη διαδικασία της φορητότητας στο δίκτυο της Vivodi. Επομένως και η δυο γραμμές θα έχουν δωρεάν σταθερά ανεξάρτητα με το νούμερο που έχουν. Άρα δε χρειάζεται να καλείς από της Vivodi παρά μόνο αν το θέλεις.

Προσωπικά και λόγω απόστασης (Θεσσαλονίκη) όσες φορές έκανα αίτηση ήταν με κούριερ και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Αν είσαι κοντά και έχεις χρόνο μπορείς να πας από εκεί αλλά σίγουρα θα χάσεις πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο.

Η τηλεόραση συνδέεται με μια συσκευή η οποία έχει θύρα ethernet που με τη σειρά της  συνδέεται με το ρούτερ με κλασσικό καλώδιο δικτύου. Επομένως μπορεί να είναι όσο μακριά θέλεις αρκεί να μην ξεπερνάει τα 100μ.  :Razz: 

Αυτό που λες θα μπορούσε πιθανότατα να γίνει αλλά θα πρέπει να πάρεις το σήμα από την έξοδο της συσκευής και να συνδέσεις στην αρχή των καλωδίων της κεραίας! Έτσι βέβαια θα χάσεις την κανονική κεραία (εκτός αν έχεις διπλή έξοδο) και κατά συνέπεια τα ελληνικά κανάλια. Δεν έχει και τόσα πολλά πράγματα ώστε να θέλεις να μπεις σε αυτή τη διαδικασία. Αν επιλέξεις το Cabletv δες πρώτα τι παίζει και μετά πράξε ανάλογα

----------


## BURNIN AMBITION

> Όταν λέμε να κρατήσεις το νούμερο του ΟΤΕ εννοούμε να τον μεταφέρεις με τη διαδικασία της φορητότητας στο δίκτυο της Vivodi. Επομένως και η δυο γραμμές θα έχουν δωρεάν σταθερά ανεξάρτητα με το νούμερο που έχουν. Άρα δε χρειάζεται να καλείς από της Vivodi παρά μόνο αν το θέλεις.
> 
> Προσωπικά και λόγω απόστασης (Θεσσαλονίκη) όσες φορές έκανα αίτηση ήταν με κούριερ και δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα. Αν είσαι κοντά και έχεις χρόνο μπορείς να πας από εκεί αλλά σίγουρα θα χάσεις πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο.
> 
> Η τηλεόραση συνδέεται με μια συσκευή η οποία έχει θύρα ethernet που με τη σειρά της  συνδέεται με το ρούτερ με κλασσικό καλώδιο δικτύου. Επομένως μπορεί να είναι όσο μακριά θέλεις αρκεί να μην ξεπερνάει τα 100μ. 
> 
> Αυτό που λες θα μπορούσε πιθανότατα να γίνει αλλά θα πρέπει να πάρεις το σήμα από την έξοδο της συσκευής και να συνδέσεις στην αρχή των καλωδίων της κεραίας! Έτσι βέβαια θα χάσεις την κανονική κεραία (εκτός αν έχεις διπλή έξοδο) και κατά συνέπεια τα ελληνικά κανάλια. Δεν έχει και τόσα πολλά πράγματα ώστε να θέλεις να μπεις σε αυτή τη διαδικασία. Αν επιλέξεις το Cabletv δες πρώτα τι παίζει και μετά πράξε ανάλογα



ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε.ναι ξερω τι ειναι η φορητοτητα.εγω ελεγα να μην κανω φορητοτητα να εχω και το σταθερο μου σε οτε και να μου δωσουν και μια γραμμη βιβονδι.αρα να παιρνω τηλ απο τη βιβοντι για να μη χρεωνομαι αλλα να εχω και το αλλο που δεν ειναι βοισ οβεραιπι. δε γινεται αυτο? ευχαριστω

----------


## kanenas3

> ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε.ναι ξερω τι ειναι η φορητοτητα.εγω ελεγα να μην κανω φορητοτητα να εχω και το σταθερο μου σε οτε και να μου δωσουν και μια γραμμη βιβονδι.αρα να παιρνω τηλ απο τη βιβοντι για να μη χρεωνομαι αλλα να εχω και το αλλο που δεν ειναι βοισ οβεραιπι. δε γινεται αυτο? ευχαριστω


Δε σε συμφέρει και πολύ λόγω κόστους! Βάλε μια 24αρα από ΟΤΕ και απεριόριστα σταθερα (15+30+15=60 ευρώ). Άσε που θα μπλέξεις με τις συσκευές εκτός αν έχεις δίγραμμες.

----------


## mpregos

> Eυχαριστω πολυ φιλε.ναι ξερω τι ειναι η φορητοτητα.εγω ελεγα να μην κανω φορητοτητα να εχω και το σταθερο μου σε οτε και να μου δωσουν και μια γραμμη βιβονδι.αρα να παιρνω τηλ απο τη βιβοντι για να μη χρεωνομαι αλλα να εχω και το αλλο που δεν ειναι βοισ οβεραιπι. δε γινεται αυτο?


όχι ρε παλικαρι, για cabletv είναι μόνο σε fullLLU , Θα κόψεις όπως και δηποτε το ΟΤΕ.
Με φορητότητα θα κρατησεις το νούμερο πού έχεις του ΟΤΕ, και θα σου δώσει και ένα ακόμα.
Και δεν προσφερει PSTN τηλεφωνια, μόνο VoiP.(γαι το πακέτο Cabletv)

Edit:Βέβαια μπορείς να πάρεις δευτερη γραμμή από ΟΤΕ και να κάνεις για αυτην αίτηση για CableTv, και δεν πειραζεις καθόλου το νούμερο που έχεις.

----------


## BURNIN AMBITION

ΑΧΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ θενξ. ωραια να τον κοψω τον ποτε ρε παιδια.
εσεις με το τηλεφωνο στην πλειοψηφια σας ειχατε μακροχρονιο προβλημα ποτε? δε μιλαω για το να εχεισ τις  πρωτες μερες προβλημα, αλλα απο εκει και περα μολις σταθεροποιηθει το ολο εγχειρημα...

----------


## kanenas3

> ΑΧΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ θενξ. ωραια να τον κοψω τον ποτε ρε παιδια.
> εσεις με το τηλεφωνο στην πλειοψηφια σας ειχατε μακροχρονιο προβλημα ποτε? δε μιλαω για το να εχεισ τις  πρωτες μερες προβλημα, αλλα απο εκει και περα μολις σταθεροποιηθει το ολο εγχειρημα...


Αν δεν έχει θόρυβο η γραμμή σου, το τηλέφωνο θα κόβεται όταν θα έχεις διακοπή ρεύματος και όταν θα κάνει αναβάθμιση η Vivodi. Όταν δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή το τηλέφωνο είναι άψογο.

Να ξέρεις όμως ότι δε μπορείς να καλείς 3ψηφια, 4ψήφια, 5φήφια. Για την ακρίβεια κάποια δουλεύουν κάποια όχι!

----------


## tsekouras

> Η τηλεόραση συνδέεται με μια συσκευή η οποία έχει θύρα ethernet που με τη σειρά της  συνδέεται με το ρούτερ με κλασσικό καλώδιο δικτύου. Επομένως μπορεί να είναι όσο μακριά θέλεις αρκεί να μην ξεπερνάει τα 100μ.



Δεν στο συνηστώ να βάλεις 100μ καλώδιο. Εγώ είχα δοκιμάσει με 50μ καλώδια και ο αποκωδικοποιητής δεν δούλευε. Βάλε μέχρι 10μ καλώδια για να σου δουλέψει σίγουρα. :Smile:

----------


## BURNIN AMBITION

> Αν δεν έχει θόρυβο η γραμμή σου, το τηλέφωνο θα κόβεται όταν θα έχεις διακοπή ρεύματος και όταν θα κάνει αναβάθμιση η Vivodi. Όταν δεν έχει πρόβλημα η γραμμή το τηλέφωνο είναι άψογο.
> 
> Να ξέρεις όμως ότι δε μπορείς να καλείς 3ψηφια, 4ψήφια, 5φήφια. Για την ακρίβεια κάποια δουλεύουν κάποια όχι!


να φανταστω ομως οτι το τηλεφωνο της βιβο τηα δουλεθυει ομως ε? θα μπορουμε να τους παρουμε τηλ?

επισης ρε παιδια κατι που δεν καταλαβα και αν μπορειτε σας παρακαλω πολυ πειτε μου...

οταν σου λεει η βιβο οταν βαλεισ κειμπλ, οτι σε τυχον προβλημα μπορει να φταιει ο οτε που κολαει αυτο? αφου θα εχεισ φυγει απο οτε?

επισης αν ξερετ τι πρπει να προσεξω στην αιτηση για να μην την πατησω καιαργησω?πιθανον απο δικια σας εμπειρια που κανατε κατι και σας καθυστερησε? τι να προσεξω για να μην εχω καθυστερησεις?


ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ ολους σας μαγκες!!!!!

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν στο συνηστώ να βάλεις 100μ καλώδιο. Εγώ είχα δοκιμάσει με 50μ καλώδια και ο αποκωδικοποιητής δεν δούλευε. Βάλε μέχρι 10μ καλώδια για να σου δουλέψει σίγουρα.


Για πλάκα το είπα γιατί 100μ είναι το όριο του ethernet. Πόσοι έχουνε σπίτια που το ρούτερ από την τηλεόραση απέχουν τόσα μέτρα; Ακόμα και 50μ που λες εσύ!  :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Καλά, τί έχει γίνει? Σταμάτησαν να ενεργοποιούν νέους συνδρομητές Cable TV? Το thread παρουσιάζει πολύ μειωμένη κινητικότητα  :Thinking:

----------


## kanenas3

> Καλά, τί έχει γίνει? Σταμάτησαν να ενεργοποιούν νέους συνδρομητές Cable TV? Το thread παρουσιάζει πολύ μειωμένη κινητικότητα


Είναι γιατί πάει για κλείσιμο αλλά μήπως θα έπρεπε να ανησυχείς για τα συνεχώς αυξανόμενα προβλήματα που εμφανίζονται στην Net One;  :Razz:

----------


## Aris975

Γειά σας,τελικά απ'οτι διαβάζω θα πρέπει να θεωρούμαι αρκετά αδικημένος μιας και η ταχύτητά μου παίζει ανάμεσα σε 4600 και 5100 down,σταθερά 1000 up.Μπορεί κανείς να μαντέψει γιατί γίνεται αυτό?Να σημειώσω οτι βρίσκομαι περίπου 2.5 με 3 χμ μέσω οδικού δικτύου από τον κόμβο της Δάφνης και ένας φίλος μου που μένει πολύ κοντά σε εμένα έχει τις ίδιες ταχύτητες.Μπορεί μια τόσο μικρή απόσταση να δικαιολογίσει τέτοια πτώση ταχύτητας?Τί μπορώ να κάνω?Και τέλος τί γίνεται με το πρόγραμμα της cable tv?Παρατηρώ οτι μείωσαν δραστικά τον αριθμό των ταινιών που παραμένουν πανάκριβες...μήπως πάει για κλείσιμο το πακέτο?

----------


## subzer0

> Γειά σας,τελικά απ'οτι διαβάζω θα πρέπει να θεωρούμαι αρκετά αδικημένος μιας και η ταχύτητά μου παίζει ανάμεσα σε 4600 και 5100 down,σταθερά 1000 up.Μπορεί κανείς να μαντέψει γιατί γίνεται αυτό?Να σημειώσω οτι βρίσκομαι περίπου 2.5 με 3 χμ μέσω οδικού δικτύου από τον κόμβο της Δάφνης και ένας φίλος μου που μένει πολύ κοντά σε εμένα έχει τις ίδιες ταχύτητες.Μπορεί μια τόσο μικρή απόσταση να δικαιολογίσει τέτοια πτώση ταχύτητας?Τί μπορώ να κάνω?Και τέλος τί γίνεται με το πρόγραμμα της cable tv?Παρατηρώ οτι μείωσαν δραστικά τον αριθμό των ταινιών που παραμένουν πανάκριβες...μήπως πάει για κλείσιμο το πακέτο?


Αν μπορεις δώσε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής να δούμε που βρίσκεσαι και τι πραγματικά μπορει να σηκώσει η γραμμή σου.
Δεν παίζει ρόλο μόνο η απόσταση από το dslam.
Κι εγω κοντά στα 2,6χμ είμαι και μου δινει 8up/1down λόγω θορύβου στην γραμμή(θεωρητικά σηκώνει παραπάνω).
Όσο για αυτό που λες για τις ταινίες δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω. Οτι το έχουν αφήσει ίδιο το πακέτο χωρίς καμμια αλλαγή εδώ και ένα χρόνο σχεδόν από τότε που βγήκε ισχύει.
Για κλείσιμο του πακέτου όμως ιδέα δεν έχω γιατί :
1oν) ακούγεται και για άλλες εταιρίες οτι θα προχωρήσουν σε ΙPTV(ΟΤΕ , ΝΕΤΟΝΕ) οπότε αν θέλει να παραμείνει ανταγωνιστική κάτι θα πρέπει να κάνει.
2ον) έχει καιρό να βγάλει μια καινούρια προσφορά η Vivodi

----------


## kanenas3

> Γειά σας,τελικά απ'οτι διαβάζω θα πρέπει να θεωρούμαι αρκετά αδικημένος μιας και η ταχύτητά μου παίζει ανάμεσα σε 4600 και 5100 down,σταθερά 1000 up.Μπορεί κανείς να μαντέψει γιατί γίνεται αυτό?Να σημειώσω οτι βρίσκομαι περίπου 2.5 με 3 χμ μέσω οδικού δικτύου από τον κόμβο της Δάφνης και ένας φίλος μου που μένει πολύ κοντά σε εμένα έχει τις ίδιες ταχύτητες.Μπορεί μια τόσο μικρή απόσταση να δικαιολογίσει τέτοια πτώση ταχύτητας?Τί μπορώ να κάνω?Και τέλος τί γίνεται με το πρόγραμμα της cable tv?Παρατηρώ οτι μείωσαν δραστικά τον αριθμό των ταινιών που παραμένουν πανάκριβες...μήπως πάει για κλείσιμο το πακέτο?


Τι χαρακτηριστικά έχει η γραμμή σου; 

Για να έχεις μια εκτίμηση της μέγιστης θεωρητικής ταχύτητας που μπορεί να πιάσει η γραμμή σου δες εδώ.

----------


## Aris975

> Τι χαρακτηριστικά έχει η γραμμή σου; 
> 
> Για να έχεις μια εκτίμηση της μέγιστης θεωρητικής ταχύτητας που μπορεί να πιάσει η γραμμή σου δες εδώ.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά έβαλα downstream attenuation 40 και μου έβγαλε απόσταση 2.8 χμ που είναι περίπου η απόσταση από τη Δάφνη.Μπορεί να είμαι και πιο κοντά,σίγουρα είμαι πιο κοντά στον κόμβο του ΟΤΕ,περίπου στο 1.5 χμ.Πάντως για τα 2.8 χμ μου βγάζει εκτιμώμενη ταχύτητα 12mbit.

........Auto merged post: Aris975 added 3 Minutes and 4 Seconds later........

[QUOTE=subzer0;1740272]Αν μπορεις δώσε τα στατιστικά της γραμμής να δούμε που βρίσκεσαι και τι πραγματικά μπορει να σηκώσει η γραμμή σου.
Δεν παίζει ρόλο μόνο η απόσταση από το dslam.
Κι εγω κοντά στα 2,6χμ είμαι και μου δινει 8up/1down λόγω θορύβου στην γραμμή(θεωρητικά σηκώνει παραπάνω).
Όσο για αυτό που λες για τις ταινίες δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω. Οτι το έχουν αφήσει ίδιο το πακέτο χωρίς καμμια αλλαγή εδώ και ένα χρόνο σχεδόν από τότε που βγήκε ισχύει.
Για κλείσιμο του πακέτου όμως ιδέα δεν έχω γιατί :
1oν) ακούγεται και για άλλες εταιρίες οτι θα προχωρήσουν σε ΙPTV(ΟΤΕ , ΝΕΤΟΝΕ) οπότε αν θέλει να παραμείνει ανταγωνιστική κάτι θα πρέπει να κάνει.
2ον) έχει καιρό να βγάλει μια καινούρια προσφορά η Vivodi[/QUOTE
Πώς να βγάλω τα στατιστικά της γραμμής?Αυτή τη στιγμή στο vood έχω τις εξής ενδείξεις
System Uptime:  	192 hours 3 minutes
DSL Speed: 	1023/4701kbps
Software Revision: 	452W_S_2_6_0_RC_1
Πρέπει να κοιτάξω κάπου αλλού?

----------


## kanenas3

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά έβαλα downstream attenuation 40 και μου έβγαλε απόσταση 2.8 χμ που είναι περίπου η απόσταση από τη Δάφνη.Μπορεί να είμαι και πιο κοντά,σίγουρα είμαι πιο κοντά στον κόμβο του ΟΤΕ,περίπου στο 1.5 χμ.Πάντως για τα 2.8 χμ μου βγάζει εκτιμώμενη ταχύτητα 12mbit.


Το attenuation επηρεάζεται και από την κακή καλωδιώση καθώς και τις πολλές διακλαδώσεις. Αν λοιπόν είσαι στα 10 μέτρα από τον κόμβο αλλά είναι για τα μπάζα η καλωδίωση θα έχεις πολύ χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα από την αναμενόμενη.

Μεγαλύτερη σημασία παίζει ο θόρυβος που έχει η γραμμή καθώς συγχρονίζεις πολύ χαμηλότερα από το μέγιστο θεωρητικό. Για δώσε όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## Aris975

Συγνώμη αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός,τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά πού θα τα βρώ??

........Auto merged post: Aris975 added 2 Minutes and 48 Seconds later........

Μάλλον αυτά θα πρέπει να είναι:
Modem Status

Connection Status 	  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	4701
US Margin 	  	8
DS Margin 	  	6
Trained Modulation 	  	ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	1
DS Line Attenuation 	  	34
US Line Attenuation 	  	20
Peak Cell Rate 	  	2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 	  	21870
CRC Tx Fast 	  	0
CRC Rx Interleaved 	  	0
CRC Tx Interleaved 	  	0
Path Mode 	  	Interleaved
DSL Statistics

Near End F4 Loop Back Count 	  	0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 	  	0
και επίσης....
i3_bridge_1162  	bridge  	192.168.1.1  	NA  	NA  	NA
i3_dhcp_3 	dhcpc 	172.17.108.220 	Connected 	0hr 50min 21sec 	NA
i3_pppoa_3 	pppoa 	172.16.29.29 	Connected 	23hr 35min 26sec 	N/A
i3_pppoa_4 	pppoa 	88.218.14.158 	Connected 	23hr 35min 27sec 	N/A

----------


## subzer0

Είναι αυτό που σου λέει ο kanenas3.
Πολυ μεγάλη σημασία έχει ο θόρυβος στην γραμμή. 
Αυτό αν μπορείς να μας το δείξεις.


Στατιστικα της γραμμής - χαρακτηρηστικά της γραμμής. Πάντα τα μπερδεύω αυτα τα 2 :Whistle:  :Embarassed:  :Sorry: 

Edit: [ ΟΚ. Τα έβαλες ]

----------


## Aris975

> Είναι αυτό που σου λέει ο kanenas3.
> Πολυ μεγάλη σημασία έχει ο θόρυβος στην γραμμή. 
> Αύτό αν μπορείς να μας το δείξεις.
> 
> 
> Στατιστικα της γραμμής - χαρακτηρηστικά της γραμμής. Πάντα τα μπερδεύω αυτα τα 2
> 
> Edit: [ ΟΚ. Τα έβαλες ]


Λοιπόν???

----------


## kanenas3

> Συγνώμη αλλά επειδή δεν είμαι και πολύ σχετικός,τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά πού θα τα βρώ??
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Aris975 added 2 Minutes and 48 Seconds later........
> 
> Μάλλον αυτά θα πρέπει να είναι:
> Modem Status
> 
> Connection Status 	  	Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	1023
> ...


Δυστυχώς η γραμμή γραμμή έχει πολύ θόρυβο. Το DS Margin σου είναι 6 που είναι οριακό για τη σταθερότητα της γραμμής σου. Δοκίμασε την πρώτη πρίζα στο διαμέρισμα σου και δώσε πάλι τα χαρακτηριστικά. Αν δεν υπάρξει βελτίωση μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να διορθώσεις την καλωδίωση σου από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμα.

----------


## Aris975

> Δυστυχώς η γραμμή γραμμή έχει πολύ θόρυβο. Το DS Margin σου είναι 6 που είναι οριακό για τη σταθερότητα της γραμμής σου. Δοκίμασε την πρώτη πρίζα στο διαμέρισμα σου και δώσε πάλι τα χαρακτηριστικά. Αν δεν υπάρξει βελτίωση μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να διορθώσεις την καλωδίωση σου από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμα.


Το θέμα είναι το εξής:Αρχικά όταν είχα πρωτοβάλει την υπηρεσία είχα ταχύτητα 5550.Μετά από λίγες μέρες έπεσε στα 2400 και μοιραία έχασα την τηλεόραση.Έφερα ηλεκτρολόγο ποθ μου έβαλε απευθείας καλώδιο από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ στο vood.Το καλώδιο είναι χοντρό τετρρακάναλλο και δεν υπερβαίνει τα 5 μέτρα.Τους ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και συγχρόνισα έτσι στα 4900.Τί να φταίει?Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?
Επίσης παραθέτω και τα στατιστικά ενός άλλου φίλου που βρίκα στο φόρουμ.
Modem Status
Connection Status Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 1023
Ds Rate (Kbps) 16531
US Margin 11
DS Margin 6
Trained Modulation ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 0
DS Line Attenuation 24
US Line Attenuation 14
Peak Cell Rate 2412 cells per sec
CRC Rx Fast 195
CRC Tx Fast 0
CRC Rx Interleaved 0
CRC Tx Interleaved 0
Path Mode Fast Path

DSL Statistics
Near End F4 Loop Back Count 0
Near End F5 Loop Back Count 0
Δεν μου φαίνονται και τόσο καλύτερα από τα δικά μου ενώ έχει πολύ καλύτερη ταχύτητα...

----------


## kanenas3

> Το θέμα είναι το εξής:Αρχικά όταν είχα πρωτοβάλει την υπηρεσία είχα ταχύτητα 5550.Μετά από λίγες μέρες έπεσε στα 2400 και μοιραία έχασα την τηλεόραση.Έφερα ηλεκτρολόγο ποθ μου έβαλε απευθείας καλώδιο από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ στο vood.Το καλώδιο είναι χοντρό τετρρακάναλλο και δεν υπερβαίνει τα 5 μέτρα.Τους ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο και συγχρόνισα έτσι στα 4900.Τί να φταίει?Δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?
> Επίσης παραθέτω και τα στατιστικά ενός άλλου φίλου που βρίκα στο φόρουμ.
> Modem Status
> Connection Status Connected
> Us Rate (Kbps) 1023
> Ds Rate (Kbps) 16531
> US Margin 11
> DS Margin 6
> Trained Modulation ADSL2Plus
> ...


Το DS Margin αν πέφτει κάτω από 6 (καλό είναι να είναι ~8-9) η γραμμή σου θα αποσυγχρονίζει. Για να το ανεβάσουν σου χαμηλώνουν την ταχύτητα. οπότε η διαφορά σας είναι ότι αυτός έχει αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (Attenuation 24) και λόγω χαμηλότερου θορύβου μπορεί να πιάσει τα 16Mbps και το DS Margin του να είναι πάλι 6.

Όταν λέω το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή εννοώ από το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας και όχι από το κουτάκι που λογικά υπάρχει κοντά στην είσοδο του διαμερίσματος.

Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις σε άλλη πρίζα και δες αν έχει διαφορά.

Αν δεν είναι θέμα καλωδίωσης (που σηνύθως είναι) σημαίνει ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο βρόχος σου. Αυτό είναι το χειρότερο σενάριο καθώς η αλλαγή είναι μια διαδικασία που στην ουσία δεν υφίσταται και είναι προτιμότερο να κάνεις νέα σύνδεση!

----------


## Aris975

> Το DS Margin αν πέφτει κάτω από 6 (καλό είναι να είναι ~8-9) η γραμμή σου θα αποσυγχρονίζει. Για να το ανεβάσουν σου χαμηλώνουν την ταχύτητα. οπότε η διαφορά σας είναι ότι αυτός έχει αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού (Attenuation 24) και λόγω χαμηλότερου θορύβου μπορεί να πιάσει τα 16Mbps και το DS Margin του να είναι πάλι 6.
> 
> Όταν λέω το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή εννοώ από το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας και όχι από το κουτάκι που λογικά υπάρχει κοντά στην είσοδο του διαμερίσματος.
> 
> Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις σε άλλη πρίζα και δες αν έχει διαφορά.
> 
> Αν δεν είναι θέμα καλωδίωσης (που σηνύθως είναι) σημαίνει ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο βρόχος σου. Αυτό είναι το χειρότερο σενάριο καθώς η αλλαγή είναι μια διαδικασία που στην ουσία δεν υφίσταται και είναι προτιμότερο να κάνεις νέα σύνδεση!


Σ'ευχαριστώ,με κατατόπισες,πάντως το καλώδιο το έχω τραβήξει απευθείας από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ που βρίσκεται στον εξωτερικό τοίχο της πολυκατοικίας μου....

----------


## kanenas3

> Σ'ευχαριστώ,με κατατόπισες,πάντως το καλώδιο το έχω τραβήξει απευθείας από το κουτί του ΟΤΕ που βρίσκεται στον εξωτερικό τοίχο της πολυκατοικίας μου....


Χμμ αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα το καλώδιο αυτό τότε είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα...Ξανατσέκαρε το γιατί διαφορετικά αν θέλεις μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις νέο βρόχο (όπου δε θα γίνει τίποτα) ή να κάνεις νέα αίτηση.

----------


## BURNIN AMBITION

παιδια ακουστε εχω 1μβιτ βιβδι μεσωαρυς. για να μη κοπει ιντερνετ θα κανω αιτηση για 2 γραμμες βιβοδι και αφου ενεργοποιηθει ,τοτε θα κανω φορητοτητα τη γραμμη του κοτε

εμαθα οτι το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη στο σπιτι, ειναι utp - 5

EINAI καλο καλωδιο? η μαπα?
 ο ηλεκτρολογος το ειπε....

----------


## ariadgr

> παιδια ακουστε εχω 1μβιτ βιβδι μεσωαρυς. για να μη κοπει ιντερνετ *θα κανω αιτηση για 2 γραμμες βιβοδι* και αφου ενεργοποιηθει ,τοτε θα κανω φορητοτητα τη γραμμη του κοτε


Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα από αυτά που λες.
Απλά θα κάνεις αίτηση φορητότητας της γραμμής σου στην υπηρεσία που θέλεις, σημειώνοντας στην αίτηση ότι λειτουργεί ΑΡΥΣ Vivodi στη γραμμή.




> εμαθα οτι το καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη στο σπιτι, ειναι utp - 5
> EINAI καλο καλωδιο?


Καλο

----------


## mytie

Καλησπερα παιδια, υπαρχει καποιος με Cable Tv που να εχει πολυ χαμηλο upload, συγχρονιζω στα 1023 αλλα πανω απο 400 δεν πιανει με κανενα τροπο (το εχω τσεκαρει με χιλιες μεθοδους) .Στα τεχνικα μου λενε οτι χρησιμοποιειται για το τηλεφωνο αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν μου πρςτομπηκε το CableTv επιανα γυρω στα 80 κατι (συγγνωμη αμα ειμαι σε λαθος Thread) .Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Καλησπερα παιδια, υπαρχει καποιος με Cable Tv που να εχει πολυ χαμηλο upload, συγχρονιζω στα 1023 αλλα πανω απο 400 δεν πιανει με κανενα τροπο (το εχω τσεκαρει με χιλιες μεθοδους) .Στα τεχνικα μου λενε οτι χρησιμοποιειται για το τηλεφωνο αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν μου πρςτομπηκε το CableTv επιανα γυρω στα 80 κατι (συγγνωμη αμα ειμαι σε λαθος Thread) .Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.


1) Πως το δοκίμασες;

2) Κατέβαζες τίποτε εκείνη την ώρα;

3) Είχες ανοιχτά προγράμματα P2P ή οποιοδήποτε άλλο μπορεί να έκανε χρήση του δικτύου;

----------


## _GaARa_

> Καλησπερα παιδια, υπαρχει καποιος με Cable Tv που να εχει πολυ χαμηλο upload, συγχρονιζω στα 1023 αλλα πανω απο 400 δεν πιανει με κανενα τροπο (το εχω τσεκαρει με χιλιες μεθοδους) .Στα τεχνικα μου λενε οτι χρησιμοποιειται για το τηλεφωνο αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι οταν μου πρςτομπηκε το CableTv επιανα γυρω στα 80 κατι (συγγνωμη αμα ειμαι σε λαθος Thread) .Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.


Το ιδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγω.Εχω συγρωνησει στα 1mbti/10 mbit αλλα πιανω μονο 30-35Kbs 
και 3mbit αντιστοιχα.Γιατι γινεται αυτο?Το παίρνει το Cabletv?Αν ναι υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να μην δίνω καθολου στην cabletv και να παιρνω ολο το bandwith εγω? :Wink:

----------


## mytie

το δοκιμασα πρωτα μεσω 2 3 speedtests τα οποια παλια μου ελεγαν ολα 800 (δλδ αυτο π οντως εβλεπα) και τωρα πιανω 400 ζορι. και σε δευτερο λογο  σε torrent upload .Οι συγκρισεις γινονται ι με αυτα που εβλεπα πριν,το ξερω οτι το torrent δεν ειναι αξιοπιστος τροπος αλλα για εμενα εινα (αφου εκει με ενδιαφερει)ι.Εννοειται ports και τα σχετικα τα εχω ρυθμισει.

----------


## kanenas3

> το δοκιμασα πρωτα μεσω 2 3 speedtests τα οποια παλια μου ελεγαν ολα 800 (δλδ αυτο π οντως εβλεπα) και τωρα πιανω 400 ζορι. και σε δευτερο λογο  σε torrent upload .Οι συγκρισεις γινονται ι με αυτα που εβλεπα πριν,το ξερω οτι το torrent δεν ειναι αξιοπιστος τροπος αλλα για εμενα εινα (αφου εκει με ενδιαφερει)ι.Εννοειται ports και τα σχετικα τα εχω ρυθμισει.


Χωρίς να αποκλείεται να υπάρχει πρόβλημα δε νομίζω ότι θα πάρεις σωστή απάντηση από Speedtests και torrents. Τα μεν speedtests κάθε φορά βγάζουν διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα ενώ τα δε torrents όλα έχουν να κάνουν με την προσφορά και τη ζήτηση του torrent που χρησιμοποιείς. 

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις upload ένα μεγάλο σχετικά αρχείο (ΠΧ 10Mb) σε μερικά sites στυλ rapidshare ή ακόμα καλύτερα σε κάποιο FTP. Αν δεις ότι και εκεί έχει πρόβλημα το βλέπουμε.

Πάντα βέβαια χωρίς να τρέχεις οτιδήποτε που θα μπορούσε να επηρρεάσει την ταχύτητα σου.

----------


## mytie

Δοκιμασα σε Rapidshare και επιασα max 52 (το τσεκαρα με NETLIMITER ) τωρα αυτο δεν ειναι ψιλοαπαραδεκτο για 1024? ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι πριν μερικους μηνες επιανα 80 ανετα . τωρα?

----------


## kanenas3

Για δοκίμασε και δες με πόσο ανεβάζεις στα παρακάτω sites γιατί το rapidshare κάνει διάφορα τρελλά τον τελευταίο καιρό.

http://www.sendspace.com/
http://www.megaupload.com/
http://www.uploadhut.com/

----------


## mytie

http://www.sendspace.com/          37Kbps
http://www.megaupload.com/        32Kbps
http://www.uploadhut.com/           27Kbps          
Ολες τιε μετρησεις τις πηρα μετα απο το 50%  του UL σε αρχειο των 80Mb. Υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω η απλως προσπαθω να σε πεισω οτι εχω προβλημα?

----------


## kanenas3

> http://www.sendspace.com/          37Kbps
> http://www.megaupload.com/        32Kbps
> http://www.uploadhut.com/           27Kbps          
> Ολες τιε μετρησεις τις πηρα μετα απο το 50%  του UL σε αρχειο των 80Mb. Υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω η απλως προσπαθω να σε πεισω οτι εχω προβλημα?


Δε χρειάζεται να με πείσεις για κάτι, να βοηθήσω προσπαθώ και απλά ήθελα να δω αν είναι γενικό πρόβλημα ή σε κάποια συγκεκριμένα site. Όντως είναι πολύ χαμηλά σε σχέση με το αναμενόμενο, να σκεφτείς ότι με 700kbps upload είμαι από 45 μέχρι 60kb/s σε αυτά τα site.

Δώσε τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου.

Με τεχνικό μίλησες και αν ναι τι σου είπε;

Έχεις σκανάρει τον υπολογιστή σου για ιούς,spyware κτλ;

----------


## mytie

τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου φαινονται και στο προφιλ μου , ειναι 
US Margin  	   	10
DS Margin 	  	12
DS Line Attenuation  	   	22
US Line Attenuation 	  	12

Ο υπολογιστης ειναι καθαρος , εχω NOD32 και καθε καποια τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα τον καθαριζω και απο spyware
Ο τεχνικος ειπε οτι χρησιμοποιειται ενα μερος του UL για το VoIP γι αυτο και δεν πιανω το αναμενομενο.Και αναρωτιεμαι εγς, πριν 2 3 μηνες που επιανα 80 δεν χρησιμοποιουνταν?
ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια αλλα δε βλεπω φως στο τουνελ...

----------


## BURNIN AMBITION

> Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα από αυτά που λες.
> Απλά θα κάνεις αίτηση φορητότητας της γραμμής σου στην υπηρεσία που θέλεις, σημειώνοντας στην αίτηση ότι λειτουργεί ΑΡΥΣ Vivodi στη γραμμή.
> 
> 
> 
> Καλο


φιλε αν κανω αυτο που λες δε ταη εχω ιντερνετ για 2 μηνες μου ειπαν γιαυτο θα κανω νεα αιτηση και μετρα θα κανω φορητοτητα....

----------


## kanenas3

> τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου φαινονται και στο προφιλ μου , ειναι 
> US Margin  	   	10
> DS Margin 	  	12
> DS Line Attenuation  	   	22
> US Line Attenuation 	  	12
> 
> Ο υπολογιστης ειναι καθαρος , εχω NOD32 και καθε καποια τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα τον καθαριζω και απο spyware
> Ο τεχνικος ειπε οτι χρησιμοποιειται ενα μερος του UL για το VoIP γι αυτο και δεν πιανω το αναμενομενο.Και αναρωτιεμαι εγς, πριν 2 3 μηνες που επιανα 80 δεν χρησιμοποιουνταν?
> ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια αλλα δε βλεπω φως στο τουνελ...


Το τηλέφωνο χρησιμοποιεί μόνο 192/192 down/up οπότε δεν παίζει να είναι αυτός ο λόγος. Εξάλλου θα το είχες από την αρχή και δε θα εμφανιζόταν σε κάποια φάση.

Αν αποκλείσουμε και την περίπτωση ιού και spyware τότε είναι πρόβλημα της Vivodi και συγκεκριμένα του κόμβου σου. Τα στατιστικά σου είναι μια χαρά και από ότι φαίνεται μπορείς μόνο να ελπίζεις ότι θα το λύσουν ή ότι είναι παροδικό λόγω των αναβαθμίσεων που έχουν αναφερθεί το τελευταίο διάστημα.

----------


## pan.nl

Μα επισήμως 512 Kbps είναι το upload που χρησιμοποιοείται από τον χρήστη, το υπόλοιπο από τα 1024 Kbps είναι "κλειδωμένο". 52 Kb/sec είναι αποδεκτό (δυστυχώς).

----------


## subzer0

> λόγω των αναβαθμίσεων που έχουν αναφερθεί το τελευταίο διάστημα.


Ερώτηση : Δεν έχω πολύ καιρό στο forum(από το καλοκαίρι).
Δεν έχω δει ποτέ κάτι επίσημο από την Vivodi σχετικά με αναβαθμίσεις , τεχνικές εργασίες ή κάτι παρόμοιο όπως άλλες εταιρίες.
Αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα έπρεπε να ενημερωνόνται επίσημα οι συνδρομητές και όχι από εδώ και από εκεί όπως ενημερώθηκε ο coftaras τηλεφωνικώς εδώ?

----------


## kanenas3

> Μα επισήμως 512 Kbps είναι το upload που χρησιμοποιοείται από τον χρήστη, το υπόλοιπο από τα 1024 Kbps είναι "κλειδωμένο". 52 Kb/sec είναι αποδεκτό (δυστυχώς).


Επίσημα ισχύει αυτό που λες αν και στο μοναδικό Cabletv που είδα είχε 1Mbps και μπορούσε να το εκμεταλευτείς κανονικά.

----------


## mpregos

80 δεν εχω δει εγώ ποτέ συνηθως κειμενεται στο 60 μπάμ....

----------


## kanenas3

> Ερώτηση : Δεν έχω πολύ καιρό στο forum(από το καλοκαίρι).
> Δεν έχω δει ποτέ κάτι επίσημο από την Vivodi σχετικά με αναβαθμίσεις , τεχνικές εργασίες ή κάτι παρόμοιο όπως άλλες εταιρίες.
> Αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα έπρεπε να ενημερωνόνται επίσημα οι συνδρομητές και όχι από εδώ και από εκεί όπως ενημερώθηκε ο coftaras τηλεφωνικώς εδώ?


και μάλλον δε θα δεις ποτέ αλλά είναι αυτονόητο ότι σε διάφορες φάσεις κάνουν αναβαθμίσεις. 

Λογικότατα είναι αυτό που λες αλλά εδώ δεν κάνουν άλλα και άλλα.

----------


## mytie

Παιδια ειναι ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ οι ανθρωποι , πηρα να ζητησω το 1mbit upload με το οποιο εκανα συμβολαιο τον περασμενο Μαιο και προσπαθουσαν να με πεισουν οτι δεν ειχε ΠΟΤΕ cableTV με 1mbit upload κι οτι παντα ειχε 512!!!!! Εγω παντως μεχρι πριν 2 μηνες ανεβαζα με 80 και τρελο δεν προκειται να με βγαλουν.Οταν τους ειπα οτι θα κανω μηνυση στο ΙΝΚΑ κι οτι εχω screenshot με το UL μου και οτι το συμβολαιο μου λεει  1mbit ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΟΥΡΗ. Α Π Α Ρ Α Δ Ε Κ Τ Ο Ι . ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΔΕΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ AFTERSALES SUPORT ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. συγχαρητηρια στη VIVODI.

----------


## Abades

> Παιδια ειναι ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ οι ανθρωποι , πηρα να ζητησω το 1mbit upload με το οποιο εκανα συμβολαιο τον περασμενο Μαιο και προσπαθουσαν να με πεισουν οτι δεν ειχε ΠΟΤΕ cableTV με 1mbit upload κι οτι παντα ειχε 512!!!!! Εγω παντως μεχρι πριν 2 μηνες ανεβαζα με 80 και τρελο δεν προκειται να με βγαλουν.Οταν τους ειπα οτι θα κανω μηνυση στο ΙΝΚΑ κι οτι εχω screenshot με το UL μου και οτι το συμβολαιο μου λεει  1mbit ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΟΥΡΗ. Α Π Α Ρ Α Δ Ε Κ Τ Ο Ι . ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΔΕΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ AFTERSALES SUPORT ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. συγχαρητηρια στη VIVODI.


Μάλλον δεν ξέρεις τι αγόρασες.... Το cabletv δεν είχε ποτέ 1Mbit Upload. ΠΑΝΤΑ ΗΤΑΝ 512... Τώρα αν εσύ θέλεις μπορείς να πιστεύεις ό,τι θέλεις....

----------


## ariadgr

> Παιδια ειναι ΚΛΕΦΤΕΣ οι ανθρωποι , πηρα να ζητησω το 1mbit upload με το οποιο εκανα συμβολαιο τον περασμενο Μαιο και προσπαθουσαν να με πεισουν οτι δεν ειχε ΠΟΤΕ cableTV με 1mbit upload κι οτι παντα ειχε 512!!!!! Εγω παντως μεχρι πριν 2 μηνες ανεβαζα με 80 και τρελο δεν προκειται να με βγαλουν.Οταν τους ειπα οτι θα κανω μηνυση στο ΙΝΚΑ κι οτι εχω screenshot με το UL μου και οτι το συμβολαιο μου λεει  1mbit ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΑΝ ΣΤΗ ΜΟΥΡΗ. Α Π Α Ρ Α Δ Ε Κ Τ Ο Ι . ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΞΑΝΑΔΕΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ AFTERSALES SUPORT ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ. συγχαρητηρια στη VIVODI.


Ανέκαθεν ήταν 512Kbps το upload που διαφήμιζε ότι δίνει στο Cable TV η Vivodi για το κομμάτι του Internet. Αν συγχρονίζει παραπάνω το upload σου είναι για την τηλεφωνία και την τηλεόραση, και δεν μπορείς να τους πεις τίποτα. 

Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις κάποιο screenshot του συμβολαίου που έχεις, που αναφέρει ότι σου δίνει upload για πρόσβαση στο Internet 1Mbps;

----------


## kanenas3

Συμφωνώντας με τους Abades & ariadgr θα ήθελα να πω ότι σε σύνδεση φίλου με Cabletv το upload ήταν όντως στο 1Mbps και η πραγματική ταχύτητα το προσέγγιζε. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι ο mytie έχει δίκιο. Κυρίως στο θέμα ότι έχει συμβόλαιο που λέει 1Mbps upload. Είναι φανερό ότι σε όσους συμβαίνει είναι ανεπίσημο.

----------


## mytie

> Ανέκαθεν ήταν 512Kbps το upload που διαφήμιζε ότι δίνει στο Cable TV η Vivodi για το κομμάτι του Internet. Αν συγχρονίζει παραπάνω το upload σου είναι για την τηλεφωνία και την τηλεόραση, και δεν μπορείς να τους πεις τίποτα. 
> 
> Μπορείς να ανεβάσεις κάποιο screenshot του συμβολαίου που έχεις, που αναφέρει ότι σου δίνει upload για πρόσβαση στο Internet 1Mbps;


Να ξεκαθαρισω 2 3 πραματα.Μολις κοιταξα το συμβολαιο και ανακαλυψα οτι δεν αναφερει πουθενα το Upload (γιατι αραγε) /γραψτε λαθος.ΑΛΛΑ το οτι ΑΝΕΒΑΖΑ ΣΤΟ UTORRENT ME 80KBPS λετε να το εβγαλα απο το μυαλο μου? 23 χρονων ειμαι οχι 15 (*Abades*) .ΟΤΑΝ το πηρα εγω το πακετο (οταν πρωτοβγηκε με 33€/μηνα) ηταν με 1mbit απλως θα ειδαν οτι δεν τραβαει και αποφασισαν να το κανουν 512.Θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα οτι το διαλεξα γιατι ηταν το μονο τοτε  που δεν ειχε 512.Τωρα οσον αφορα στην τηλεοραση δε βλεπω λογο να μου τρωει bw απο το upload και η τηλεφωνια να ναι καλα  ο kanenas3 τρωει 192/192.Το οτι το Attainable Data rate ειναι 1023 απλως λεει οτι η γραμμη τραβαει μεχρι τοσο. Αλλο αν δε δινουν οσο θα επρεπε...

----------


## kanenas3

Το upload και το download δεν αναφέρονται γιατί είναι διαφορετικά για κάθε γραμμή και επίσης επηρεάζονται από παράγοντες που δεν αφορούν την εταιρία όπως πχ το να μασάει ο σκύλος τα καλώδια στο διαμέρισμα. Επίσης δεν είναι και πολύ πρακτικό να κάθονται να γράφουν κάθε φορά νέο συμβόλαιο για μια υπηρεσία 33 ευρώ.

Το upload επίσημα (στο site τους ήταν πάντα 512) ανεπίσημα βέβαια έλεγαν διάφορα. Θα ήταν απάτη αν έλεγαν 1Mbps και σου έδιναν 512. Είναι δικαίωμα τους να καθορίζουν τα προγράμματα τους.

----------


## mpregos

Μια παρατηρηση:
Εδώ και 2 βδομαδες περίπου εκεί πού κλείδωνα 9-10 ,9 Μbps συνήθως , τώρα δεν πέφτει κάτω από 11......

.....only god and vivodi knows.......

----------


## junior147

γεια σας φίλοι mou.exw να γράψω paaaara πολύ καιρό.γιατί σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι και πολύ με το internet. τον τελευταίο καιρό αρχίζει να με εκπλήσσει αρνητικά η vivodi στο θέμα ταχύτητας.στις αρχές στον πρώτο μηνα ήμουν στα 20.420 σιγά σιγά όλους αυτούς τους μήνες έπεφτα σταδιακά μέχρι που είδα σήμερα DSL Speed:  	692/12255kbps.μου κάνει πλέον paaara πολλές φορες reset το modem από μονο του.εκεί που μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο τσούρ ξανά συνχρονίζει  μονο του το modem.γενικά πολύ χαλια και σκέφτομαι να αποχωρήσω πλέον από την vivo.αλλα και που να πάω? όλα τα ίδια σκ**a είναι

----------


## kanenas3

Βλάβη δήλωσες;

----------


## Gr1s0s

Πολύ πιθανό είναι να έχεις τα ίδια προβλήματα και με το νέο πάροχο. Μάλλον κάτι έχει αλλάξει στη γραμμή σου προς το χειρότερο απ'ότι φαίνεται. Πάντως αν είναι να αλλάξεις πάροχο βάλε οτέ για να μην περιμένεις οχι τπτ άλλο. Εξάλλου πιστεύω ότι σε δεδομένη γραμμή όλοι οι πάροχοι ίδιοι είναι.  :Cool:

----------


## subzer0

> Μια παρατηρηση:
> Εδώ και 2 βδομαδες περίπου εκεί πού κλείδωνα 9-10 ,9 Μbps συνήθως , τώρα δεν πέφτει κάτω από 11......





> τον τελευταίο καιρό αρχίζει να με εκπλήσσει αρνητικά η vivodi στο θέμα ταχύτητας.στις αρχές στον πρώτο μηνα ήμουν στα 20.420 σιγά σιγά όλους αυτούς τους μήνες έπεφτα σταδιακά μέχρι που είδα σήμερα DSL Speed:  	692/12255kbps.


Μυστήρια πράγματα. :Thinking:  
Μάλλον κάτι παίζει με την γραμμή σου junior147 όπως σου είπαν και οι παραπάνω.



> μου κάνει πλέον paaara πολλές φορες reset το modem από μονο του.


Μπορείς να δώσεις και ενα νούμερο για να ξέρουμε και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι που βρισκόμαστε?

----------


## MariosThe

Έχω και εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.
Ενώ έπιανα γύρω στα 10700 για αρκετούς μήνες και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα αποσυνδέσεων, τώρα τον τελευταιο μήνα η ταχύτητα πέφτει και τώρα έχει φτασει στα 6500 και με (όχι πολλές) αποσυνδέσεις. Μια μέρα είχε πέσει και στα 2500 αλλα μόνο για λίγο. Ξέρει κάποιος τί μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## mpregos

> Έχω και εγώ παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.
> Ενώ έπιανα γύρω στα 10700 για αρκετούς μήνες και χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα αποσυνδέσεων, τώρα τον τελευταιο μήνα η ταχύτητα πέφτει και τώρα έχει φτασει στα 6500 και με (όχι πολλές) αποσυνδέσεις. Μια μέρα είχε πέσει και στα 2500 αλλα μόνο για λίγο. Ξέρει κάποιος τί μπορεί να φταίει?




Off Topic



Τι έγινε ,κόβει από εσας και δίνει σε εμενα?????χιχιχιχιχιχιιχ....εγώ ανεβηκα πήγα στα 11-12 απο 9-10 που συγχρονιζα ....

----------


## kanenas3

Αν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα η γραμμή είναι πιθανό να πέσει πολύ και συνήθως αυτό γίνεται σταδιακά λόγω του training. Η καλύτερη λύση είναι αν είναι στο κόμματι ευθύνης του συνδρομητή (κατανεμητής - διαμέρισμα) να επιδιορθωθεί καθώς αφορά εκείνον και όχι τον πάροχο. Η δεύτερη (προσωρινή) και πιο μπακαλίστικη είναι να βγάλεις το ρούτερ για κάποια ώρα ώστε να αποφορτιστεί η γραμμή. Λογικά θα λειτουργήσει κανονικά για κάποιο διάστημα.

----------


## mytie

παιδια κι εγω ειχα το ιδιο προβλημα , μονο σε πολυ χειροτερο.Απο το καλοκαιρι που εκανα τη συνδεση ημουν στα 12000/1024 μεχρι το φθινοπωρο που επεσε εντελως η γραμμη (τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ ΓΙΟΚ) για 17 μερες Οταν επανηλθε συγχρονιζε στα 2650/450 με αθλιο margin (7, 8 ) με αποτελεσμα να μην τραβαει παραπανω η .Πηρα τηλ και μου ειπαν οτι χαλασε η γραμμη και αυτο ηταν.Το καταπια κι εγω και αραξα, ωσπου μια μερα που κοιτουσα τα στατιστικα του μοντεμ ειδα πολυ ψηλο margin,καμια σχεση με το "πεσμενο" (γυρω στο 26) πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ξανασυγχρονισαν τη γραμμη στα παλια επιπεδα -δε ρωτησα πως και γιατι, ευχαριστησα το Θεο και- απο τοτε ειμαι στα οπως παλια.Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι ισως ειναι προσωρινο (αναψτε ενα κερακι στον Αη Γιωργη καλου κακου)

----------


## mytie

Λοιπον εστειλα μαιλ ( οσον αφορα στο Upload ) και τους ειπα οτι ηταν 512 αντι 1024 .Με πηραν μετα απο 2 3  μερες απο το τεχνικο τμημα και μου ειπαν οτι ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ 1024 (και οτι στο προφιλ χρηστη μου εγραφε 1024 UL) και οτι θα το κοιταξουν .Σημερα το speedtest της fortthnet εγραψε αυτα

08/02/2008 11:35:41
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 854.50Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 10.44Mb/s

Οχι για να μη λετε δλδ οτι ειμαι και τρελος..

----------


## mpregos

δεν ειπε κανεις οτι δεν ειναι 1024....
Απλα στο cable, απο τα 1024 είναι κλειδωμενα ενα Χ για τηλεοραση(...γι'αυτο και παίζει χωρίς κολλήματα, όπωσ και το download είναι κλειδωμενο για την τηλεόραση 3-4 Mbps) και βάλε και 2*Υ για τις 2 Voip τηλεφωνικες γραμμες έχουμε = ~30 kΒ....
Το καθαρό upload σου ειναι 100 - 30 = ~70κΒ

----------


## pan.nl

> δεν ειπε κανεις οτι δεν ειναι 1024....
> Απλα στο cable, απο τα 1024 είναι κλειδωμενα ενα Χ για τηλεοραση(...γι'αυτο και παίζει χωρίς κολλήματα, όπωσ και το download είναι κλειδωμενο για την τηλεόραση 3-4 Mbps) και βάλε και 2*Υ για τις 2 Voip τηλεφωνικες γραμμες έχουμε = ~30 kΒ....
> Το καθαρό upload σου ειναι 100 - 30 = ~70κΒ


Ναι αλλά να το εφαρμόζουν για όλους! Γιατί δηλαδή εγώ να νιώθω μ@λ@κας που μου το έχουν κλειδωμένο και ο άλλος να το εκμεταλλεύεται όλο το upload, ενώ έχουμε την ίδια συνδρομή? Αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους που έφυγα.

----------


## kanenas3

Παιδιά επίσημα το upload είναι 512 όπως φαίνεται εδώ ανεπίσημα δίνουν 1024 και  προφανώς ένα μέρος χρησιμοποιείται για το τηλέφωνο και την την τηλεόραση. Τώρα το γιατί σε κάποιους είναι 1024 και σε κάποιους 512 είναι άγνωστο. 

Για παράδειγμα εμένα στο Maxx10 με DSLphone με έχουν στα 704 upload γιατί είναι 512 από το Maxx και 192 από το τηλέφωνο.

Μήπως παίζει ρόλο το ρούτερ που χρησιμοποιείται; Με την έννοια ότι όλα μπορεί να είναι στα 1024 απλά το Vood να βγάζει συνολικά την ταχύτητα ενώ πχ το Alcatel 780 δείχνει μόνο όσα χρησιμοποιούνται για ίντερνετ. Λέω τώρα... :Embarassed: 





> Ναι αλλά να το εφαρμόζουν για όλους! Γιατί δηλαδή εγώ να νιώθω μ@λ@κας που μου το έχουν κλειδωμένο και ο άλλος να το εκμεταλλεύεται όλο το upload, ενώ έχουμε την ίδια συνδρομή? Αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους που έφυγα.


Εσύ μεγάλε έχεις Net One!  :Razz: 

Τι σχέση έχει αυτό που λες;

----------


## mpregos

> Ναι αλλά να το εφαρμόζουν για όλους! Γιατί δηλαδή εγώ να νιώθω μ@λ@κας που μου το έχουν κλειδωμένο και ο άλλος να το εκμεταλλεύεται όλο το upload, ενώ έχουμε την ίδια συνδρομή? Αυτός είναι ένας από τους λόγους που έφυγα.


Γιατι ποιός δίνει σε torrent παραπανω από 70????Εγώ κλειδώνω στα 1024 αλλά παραπάνω από 70 δεν μπορώ να δωσω και δεν εχω δώσει .......

----------


## pan.nl

> Εσύ μεγάλε έχεις Net One! 
> 
> Τι σχέση έχει αυτό που λες;


Είχα Vivodi Cable TV για 8 μήνες, οπότε μια κάποια εμπειρία την έχω πάνω στο θέμα. :Wink: 

Τέλος πάντων, ας απολαύσουν οι εναπομείναντες την υπηρεσία, 512 ή 1024 Kbps, δεν έχει σημασία, για να μη κατηγορηθώ κιόλας ως εμπαθής.

----------


## kanenas3

> Είχα Vivodi Cable TV για 8 μήνες, οπότε μια κάποια εμπειρία την έχω πάνω στο θέμα.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, ας απολαύσουν οι εναπομείναντες την υπηρεσία, 512 ή 1024 Kbps, δεν έχει σημασία, για να μη κατηγορηθώ κιόλας ως εμπαθής.


Καμία σχέση!

Απλά βλέπω στο προφίλ ότι έχεις Net One και λέω αυτός μάλλον μπέρδεψε τα φόρουμ  :Razz:

----------


## mytie

> Γιατι ποιός δίνει σε torrent παραπανω από 70????Εγώ κλειδώνω στα 1024 αλλά παραπάνω από 70 δεν μπορώ να δωσω και δεν εχω δώσει .......


Το μεσημερι εδινα γυρω στα 100 με 103 (utorrent client)

----------


## junior147

και σαν να μην εφταναν τα προβλήματα που έχω με την vivo ξαφνικα μένω για 2 μερες χωρις internet επειδι τα τσακάλια της δεη σκάβανε το πεζοδρομιο εδω στα σεπολια και απο το πολυ σκαψε σκαψε,σκάψανε και τα καλώδια του ΟΤΕ!!!!! οταν είχα πάρει κάποτε την vivo μου είχαν πει οτι η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ καλή απλα έχει πολύ κόσμο το dslam τις περιοχης μου.Σεπολια μένω

----------


## GRIGORIS1979

Εχω βαλει το cable απο τον Νοεμβριο μετα καθυστερηση 4 μηνων !! και ειμαι απογοητευμενος  :Thumb down: 
Μια εχω ιντερνετ μια δεν εχω , συνεχως σερνεται , με πεταει εξω κτλ κτλ κτλ . Σαν ταχυτητα οταν ειμαι συνδεδεμενος ειμαι οκ και το τηλ οκ , αλλα η κατασταση με το ιντερνετ δεν παλευεται  :No no: 
Δεν με βλεπω να συνεχιζω μετα την ληξη της συνδρομης μου αν δεν αλλαξει κατι

----------


## ariadgr

> Εχω βαλει το cable απο τον Νοεμβριο μετα καθυστερηση 4 μηνων !! και ειμαι απογοητευμενος 
> Μια εχω ιντερνετ μια δεν εχω , συνεχως σερνεται , με πεταει εξω κτλ κτλ κτλ . Σαν ταχυτητα οταν ειμαι συνδεδεμενος ειμαι οκ και το τηλ οκ , αλλα η κατασταση με το ιντερνετ δεν παλευεται 
> Δεν με βλεπω να συνεχιζω μετα την ληξη της συνδρομης μου αν δεν αλλαξει κατι


Τα στατιστικά συγχρονισμού σου;

----------


## evi21

Εχει μεινει καμια αλλη εταιρια που δινει 2 τηλεφωνικους αριθμους?
Η hellas online που εδινε 2 , το σταμάτησε και δινει πλεον 1 αριθμο και αλλο router απο το fritz.
Eγω ακομα δεν εχω εισερχομενες κλησεις απο τηλεφωνα ΟΤΕ (απο τον Μαιο ειναι αυτο το προβλημα), και επισης καποια στιγμη με χρεωσαν ταινιες 5 μηνες πριν που ποτε δεν ειχα δει.
Κατα τα αλλα εχω 8 mbps download kαι 512kbps upload.
Και σε ενα μηνα θα το αλλάξω απο cable tv σε telefonet για να μην παει το παγιο μου 45 ευρω.

----------


## ariadgr

> Εχει μεινει καμια αλλη εταιρια που δινει 2 τηλεφωνικους αριθμους? Η hellas online που εδινε 2 , το σταμάτησε και δινει πλεον 1 αριθμο και αλλο router απο το fritz.


H NetOne δίνει 2 γραμμές.




> Eγω ακομα δεν εχω εισερχομενες κλησεις απο τηλεφωνα ΟΤΕ (απο τον Μαιο ειναι αυτο το προβλημα)


Από τον Μάιο δεν λειτουργούν οι εισερχόμενες στη μία γραμμή και το αφήνεις να συνεχίζεται;  :Thinking:

----------


## evi21

> H NetOne δίνει 2 γραμμές.
> 
> 
> 
> Από τον Μάιο δεν λειτουργούν οι εισερχόμενες στη μία γραμμή και το αφήνεις να συνεχίζεται;


Kαι τι να κανω?

----------


## evi21

Μου προτεινε καποιος να παω σε αλλη εταιρεια.
Ποια εταιρεια δινει 2 γραμμες και dsl και cable tv μονο με 33 ευρω.
Αληθεια τωρα που τελειωνει ο χρονος ξερετε ποσο θα παει η τιμη?

----------


## kanenas3

> Μου προτεινε καποιος να παω σε αλλη εταιρεια.
> Ποια εταιρεια δινει 2 γραμμες και dsl και cable tv μονο με 33 ευρω.
> Αληθεια τωρα που τελειωνει ο χρονος ξερετε ποσο θα παει η τιμη?


Στα 33 ευρώ είναι η αλήθεια ότι δε θα βρεις και πολλές εναλλακτικές με TV, μόνο την On που είναι χάλια από ότι βλέπω στο φόρουμ της. Δυο γραμμές τηλεφώνου δίνει η Vivodi, η Net One, η On και η HOL (νομίζω ότι πλέον δίνει μια PSTN). Η πιο αξιόλογη λύση αν φύγεις από τη Vivodi είναι η Net One που έχει καλό όνομα για την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών της. Αν τώρα είσαι ικανοποιημένη από τη Vivodi μείνε και συνέχισε είτε με Cabletv, που για μένα δεν αξίζει λόγω ελάχιστων καναλιών, είτε με Telefonet+ που είναι το ίδιο πράγμα χωρίς τηλεόραση.

Σύμφωνα με τον τρέχον τιμοκατάλογο η τιμή του CableTV είναι 45 ευρώ μέχρι 31/3. Σε κάθε περίπτωση η χρέωση σου δε νομίζω να είναι πάνω από αυτό, παρακάτω ίσως, παραπάνω χλωμό.

Για τη γραμμή σου που δεν λειτουργούν οι εισερχόμενες τι σου έχουν πει από τη Vivodi; Είναι νούμερο ΟΤΕ που το μετέφερες ή της Vivodi;

----------


## ariadgr

> Δυο γραμμές τηλεφώνου δίνει η Vivodi, η Net One, η On και η HOL (νομίζω ότι πλέον δίνει μια PSTN).


H Οn τη 2η γραμμή χρεώνει με επιπλέον μηνιαίο πάγιο και χρεώνονται και οι κλήσεις της 2ης γραμμής με πάγιο τέλος κλήσης.

Η HOL σταμάτησε πρόσφατα να δίνει 2 γραμμές, τώρα δίνει 1 PSTN σε ορισμένες περιοχές, και 1 VoIP σε άλλες.




> Μου προτεινε καποιος να παω σε αλλη εταιρεια.
> Ποια εταιρεια δινει 2 γραμμες και dsl και cable tv μονο με 33 ευρω.


Σκέψου εαν σου είναι τόσο απαραίτητη η τηλεόραση.




> Αληθεια τωρα που τελειωνει ο χρονος ξερετε ποσο θα παει η τιμη?


Η Vivodi δεν έχει ανακοινώσει κάποια προνομιακή τιμή για τους πελάτης της προσφοράς των €33 του Cable TV μετά το 12μηνο.
Σύμφωνα με την αρχική ανακοίνωση, μετά το 12μηνο η χρέωση θα είναι €65/μήνα. 
Εαν δεν ανακοινώσουν μειωμένη τιμή για αυτούς τους πελάτες άμεσα, δε νομίζω να μείνουν και πολλοί από τους συγκεκριμένους πελάτες στην υπηρεσία.

----------


## lewton

Ανυπομονώ να δω σχόλια όσων λάβουν λογαριασμό στα 65 ευρώ.

----------


## kanenas3

Η τιμή για την ώρα είναι 45 ευρώ. Το 65 δεν υπάρχει πια, οπότε μέχρι τις 31/3 θα δούμε αν θα το συνεχίσουν στην ίδια τιμή ή θα τη χαμηλώσουν.

Όσες συμβάσεις είδα δε λένε πουθενά για 65 ευρώ μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο αλλά ότι θα ισχύει η τρέχουσα τιμή. Με δεδομένο ότι ακόμα δε την έχουν αλλάξει στην ουσία δεσμεύονται ότι δε θα την ανεβάσουν καθώς έτσι δε θα έδιναν περιθώριο στους πελάτες τους να αντιδράσουν (το γνωστό "πρέπει να ενημερώσετε ένα μήνα πριν").

Το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα είναι 33 ή 45 αλλά το πότε θα την κάνουν όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι. Να είναι φθηνή, να έχει ποικιλία και έξτρα δυνατότητες όπως της On.

----------


## ariadgr

> Η τιμή για την ώρα είναι 45 ευρώ. Το 65 δεν υπάρχει πια, οπότε μέχρι τις 31/3 θα δούμε αν θα το συνεχίσουν στην ίδια τιμή ή θα τη χαμηλώσουν.
> 
> Όσες συμβάσεις είδα δε λένε πουθενά για 65 ευρώ μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο αλλά ότι θα ισχύει η τρέχουσα τιμή. Με δεδομένο ότι ακόμα δε την έχουν αλλάξει στην ουσία δεσμεύονται ότι δε θα την ανεβάσουν καθώς έτσι δε θα έδιναν περιθώριο στους πελάτες τους να αντιδράσουν (το γνωστό "πρέπει να ενημερώσετε ένα μήνα πριν").


Τα €45 απ'ότι γράφει στο site είναι "προσφορά" και αφορά νέες αιτήσεις:




> www.cabletv.gr/pricelist.html
> 
> Δείτε τις προσφορές μας (έως 31/03/2008)
> Mηνιαίο πάγιο: 30% φθηνότερα, από €65 τώρα μόνο €45 (για αιτήσεις έως 31/03/2008 και για 12 μήνες από την ενεργοποίηση)





> Το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα είναι 33 ή 45 αλλά το πότε θα την κάνουν όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι. Να είναι φθηνή, να έχει ποικιλία και έξτρα δυνατότητες όπως της On.


Aκριβώς, ακόμα και τα €45 είναι πολλά για την υπηρεσία, δεδομένου ότι δεν δίνει διεθνείς κλήσεις όπως ο ανταγωνισμός, και το κομμάτι της τηλεόρασης είναι φτωχό, χωρίς να έχουν προστεθεί κανάλια από τη μέρα που παρουσιάστηκε.

----------


## subzer0

> και το κομμάτι της τηλεόρασης είναι φτωχό, χωρίς να έχουν προστεθεί κανάλια από τη μέρα που παρουσιάστηκε.


Διορθώνω. Δεν έχει προστεθεί απολύτως τίποτα από την ημέρα που παρουσιάστηκε όχι μόνο σε κανάλια

----------


## ariadgr

> Διορθώνω. Δεν έχει προστεθεί απολύτως τίποτα από την ημέρα που παρουσιάστηκε όχι μόνο σε κανάλια


Για το λόγο αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι ακριβότερο της On, που στο κομμάτι της TV προφέρει πολύ περισσότερα (και περιλαμβάνει διεθνείς κλήσεις).

----------


## kanenas3

Το θεωρώ απίθανο να ανέβει η τιμή και κυρίως σε αυτή τη φάση. Νομίζω ότι θα ήταν καλύτερα να αυτοκτονήσουν όλοι μαζί...Συνεπώς για μένα η τιμή θα είναι ίδια ή καλύτερη κυρίως για το λόγο που είπα παραπάνω. Είναι υποχρεωμένοι να ενημερώνουν νωρίτερα για τον τιμοκατάλογο τους.

Για την τηλεόραση συμφωνούμε ότι είναι υπερβολικά φτωχή τόσο σε περιεχόμενο όσο και σε υπηρεσίες αλλά τις διεθνείς κλήσεις δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα αν και φυσικά καλό είναι να υπάρχουν. Όταν δίνουν 40 στη Forthnet για τα ίδια πράγματα χωρίς TV...ε νομίζω ότι τα 45 με μέτρια TV είναι καλά.

@subzer0

Προσθέσανε μερικές ταινίες και 1-2 κανάλια από την αρχή  :Razz:

----------


## subzer0

> Για το λόγο αυτό δεν μπορεί να είναι ακριβότερο της On, που στο κομμάτι της TV προφέρει πολύ περισσότερα (και περιλαμβάνει διεθνείς κλήσεις).


 :One thumb up:  Για το θέμα της TV



> @subzer0
> 
> Προσθέσανε μερικές ταινίες και 1-2 κανάλια από την αρχή


Eγώ πόνταρα στο Eurosport αλλα μπα...  :Whistle:

----------


## ariadgr

> Για την τηλεόραση συμφωνούμε ότι είναι υπερβολικά φτωχή τόσο σε περιεχόμενο όσο και σε υπηρεσίες αλλά τις διεθνείς κλήσεις δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και το πιο σημαντικό πράγμα αν και φυσικά καλό είναι να υπάρχουν.
> 
> Όταν δίνουν 40 στη Forthnet για τα ίδια πράγματα χωρίς TV...ε νομίζω ότι τα 45 με μέτρια TV είναι καλά.


Γιατί συγκρίνεις το 3play της Vivodi με το 2play της Forthnet (ανόμοια πράγματα), και δεν το συγκρίνεις με το άλλο 3play (της On), το οποίο είναι στα €35 (έστω €39 με την αναγνώριση κλήσης) και δίνει περισσότερα (TV, διεθνείς);

----------


## lewton

> Η τιμή για την ώρα είναι 45 ευρώ. Το 65 δεν υπάρχει πια, οπότε μέχρι τις 31/3 θα δούμε αν θα το συνεχίσουν στην ίδια τιμή ή θα τη χαμηλώσουν.
> 
> Όσες συμβάσεις είδα δε λένε πουθενά για 65 ευρώ μετά τον πρώτο χρόνο αλλά ότι θα ισχύει η τρέχουσα τιμή. Με δεδομένο ότι ακόμα δε την έχουν αλλάξει στην ουσία δεσμεύονται ότι δε θα την ανεβάσουν καθώς έτσι δε θα έδιναν περιθώριο στους πελάτες τους να αντιδράσουν (το γνωστό "πρέπει να ενημερώσετε ένα μήνα πριν").
> 
> Το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα είναι 33 ή 45 αλλά το πότε θα την κάνουν όπως θα έπρεπε να είναι. Να είναι φθηνή, να έχει ποικιλία και έξτρα δυνατότητες όπως της On.


Ο τιμοκατάλογος που βρίσκεται ως pdf στο site της Vivodi αναφέρει πάγιο 65 ευρώ.

----------


## kanenas3

> Γιατί συγκρίνεις το 3play της Vivodi με το 2play της Forthnet (ανόμοια πράγματα), και δεν το συγκρίνεις με το άλλο 3play (της On), το οποίο είναι στα €35 (έστω €39 με την αναγνώριση κλήσης) και δίνει περισσότερα (TV, διεθνείς);


Γιατί διαφωνώ με τη λογική ότι συγκρίνουμε μόνο 3Play, μόνο 2Play! Το θέμα είναι ότι το καλύτερο πακέτο είναι εκείνο που καλύπτει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερες ανάγκες με τα λίγοτερα χρήματα. Επομένως όλα τα πακέτα παίζουν μαζί και ο καθένας επιλέγει εκείνο που του ταιριάζει.

Συμφωνώ ότι το πακέτο της On δίνει παραπάνω πράγματα αν και όπως είπα παραπάνω το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα του είναι η TV και οι δυνατότητες της. Προσωπικά όμως δε θα πήγαινα στην On γιατί τι φοβήθηκα με όλα αυτά που διάβασα και άκουσα από φίλους. Θα μου πεις πάνω κάτω τα ίδια δεν κάνει και η Vivodi...; Εν μέρει ναι αλλά αυτούς εδώ ξέρω να τους χειρίζομαι ενώ τους άλλους όχι.

Anyway, το θέμα είναι ότι και να επιλέξεις, μια και οι τιμές είναι πολύ κοντά, να σου δουλέψει σωστά και να μην έχεις προβλήματα.

........Auto merged post: kanenas3 added 3 Minutes and 32 Seconds later........




> Ο τιμοκατάλογος που βρίσκεται ως pdf στο site της Vivodi αναφέρει πάγιο 65 ευρώ.


Δυστυχώς όμως η σύμβαση αναφέρει το www.vivodi.gr και όχι το www.cabletv.gr. Επομένως ο τιμοκατάλογος που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι εδώ.

Anyway, επειδή δεν έχει νόημα να μαλώνουμε μπορούμε απλά να περιμένουμε λίγο καιρό για να δούμε τι θα γίνει τελικά...

----------


## lewton

> Δυστυχώς όμως η σύμβαση αναφέρει το www.vivodi.gr και όχι το www.cabletv.gr. Επομένως ο τιμοκατάλογος που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι εδώ.


Ή μήπως είναι εδώ;

----------


## kanenas3

> Ή μήπως είναι εδώ;


Νομίζω ότι ξέρεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ ιστοσελίδας και ενός pdf...

Όρος 7.1 αναφέρει και ότι πρέπει να σε ενημερώσει ένα μήνα πριν για δυσμενή μεταβολή (ακριβότερη τιμή) ή διαφορετικά ο πελάτης έχει δικαίωμα να διακόψει χωρίς ποινή.

----------


## lewton

> Νομίζω ότι ξέρεις τη διαφορά μεταξύ ιστοσελίδας και ενός pdf...
> 
> Όρος 7.1 αναφέρει και ότι πρέπει να σε ενημερώσει ένα μήνα πριν για δυσμενή μεταβολή (ακριβότερη τιμή) ή διαφορετικά ο πελάτης έχει δικαίωμα να διακόψει χωρίς ποινή.


1. Το .pdf η ιστοσελίδα το δίνει: http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=626.
2. Νόμιζα ότι ένα .pdf που βρίσκεται στο vivodi.gr αποτελεί τμήμα του vivodi.gr
3. Ο όρος 7.1 δε μου λέει τίποτα, καθώς η τιμή των 65 ευρώ είναι συμφωνημένη εξ αρχής. Αν την πάει στα 66 ευρώ, τότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί ο όρος 7.1.

Καταλήγουμε ότι η Vivodi είναι απόλυτα κατοχυρωμένη να αρχίσει να χρεώνει 65 ευρώ.
Το αν θα το κάνει... ο θεός κι η ψυχή της που λέει και ο λαός. Από αυτούς όλα τα περιμένω.

----------


## kanenas3

> 1. Το .pdf η ιστοσελίδα το δίνει: http://www.vivodi.gr/site/content.php?artid=626.
> 2. Νόμιζα ότι ένα .pdf που βρίσκεται στο vivodi.gr αποτελεί τμήμα του vivodi.gr
> 3. Ο όρος 7.1 δε μου λέει τίποτα, καθώς η τιμή των 65 ευρώ είναι συμφωνημένη εξ αρχής. Αν την πάει στα 66 ευρώ, τότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί ο όρος 7.1.
> 
> Καταλήγουμε ότι η Vivodi είναι απόλυτα κατοχυρωμένη να αρχίσει να χρεώνει 65 ευρώ.
> Το αν θα το κάνει... ο θεός κι η ψυχή της που λέει και ο λαός. Από αυτούς όλα τα περιμένω.


Αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα με το οποίο διαφωνώ...

Αυτό που λέει ο όρος 7.1 είναι ότι οποιαδήποτε δυσμενής μεταβολή από τον τρέχον τιμοκατάλογο (δηλαδή από τα 45) δίνει τα δικαιώματα που είπα παραπάνω.

Από εκεί και πέρα εννοείται ότι δε μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε το τι θα κάνει καθώς έχουμε συνηθίσει στα απρόβλεπτα ακόμα και αν είναι αντίθετα με τους όρους που η ίδια έχει θέσει. Δεν πειράζει όμως αν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο εδώ είμαστε να την βάλουμε στη θήκη της.

----------


## Telecom

Δεν θα χρεώνουν 65 ευρώ το Cable TV.Μέχρι 31 Μαρτίου θα ανακοινώσουν την τιμή και το νέο περιεχόμενο.....

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν θα χρεώνουν 65 ευρώ το Cable TV.Μέχρι 31 Μαρτίου θα ανακοινώσουν την τιμή και το νέο περιεχόμενο.....


Υποθέτεις ή το ξέρεις σίγουρα;

----------


## lewton

> Αυθαίρετο συμπέρασμα με το οποίο διαφωνώ...
> 
> Αυτό που λέει ο όρος 7.1 είναι ότι οποιαδήποτε δυσμενής μεταβολή από τον τρέχον τιμοκατάλογο (δηλαδή από τα 45) δίνει τα δικαιώματα που είπα παραπάνω.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα εννοείται ότι δε μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε το τι θα κάνει καθώς έχουμε συνηθίσει στα απρόβλεπτα ακόμα και αν είναι αντίθετα με τους όρους που η ίδια έχει θέσει. Δεν πειράζει όμως αν κάνει κάτι τέτοιο εδώ είμαστε να την βάλουμε στη θήκη της.


Κι όμως, κάνεις λάθος.
Έχεις υπογράψει για 65 ευρώ το μήνα, και σου έκαναν προσφορά να πληρώνεις 33 ευρώ το μήνα για 12 μήνες.
Αν σε χρεώσουν 65 ευρώ τον 13ο μήνα, είναι απόλυτα καλυμμένοι νομικά.

ΥΓ. Δε λέω ότι θα το κάνουν.

----------


## kanenas3

> Κι όμως, κάνεις λάθος.
> Έχεις υπογράψει για 65 ευρώ το μήνα, και σου έκαναν προσφορά να πληρώνεις 33 ευρώ το μήνα για 12 μήνες.
> Αν σε χρεώσουν 65 ευρώ τον 13ο μήνα, είναι απόλυτα καλυμμένοι νομικά.
> 
> ΥΓ. Δε λέω ότι θα το κάνουν.


Όσοι υπέγραψαν όταν ο τιμοκατάλογος έλεγε 65, ναι ισχύει αυτό που λες. Όσοι όμως έκαναν αίτηση στα 33 για αυτούς αυτοί είναι η τιμή και οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή της πρέπει να γίνει τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα πριν. Η μεταβολή αυτή έχει γίνει εδώ και καιρό και είναι 45. Φυσικά με την ανοησία που τους δέρνει μπορεί να κάνουν τίποτα απρόβλεπτο αλλά δε το θεωρώ και πολύ πιθανό.

Εδώ έχεις δίκιο και εσύ και όλοι όσοι λένε ότι είναι μπουρδέλο με τις ανανεώσεις προγραμμάτων και τιμοκαταλόγων. Κάθε φορά που είναι να τα αλλάξουν θέλουν και ένα 3μηνο για να αποφασίσουν πως θα το εφαρμόσουν μετά.

----------


## BURNIN AMBITION

καλησππερα. μετα απο ενα μηνα ενεργοπιηθηκε και το δικο μουθ κειμπλ. χωρισ φορητοτητα

οσο το δουλεψα (ενεκα καρναβαλιου ελειπα, και ηρθε 2 ωρες πριν παω πατρα) το τηλεφωνο ειναι αψογο

τβ δεν δοκιμασα ακομα

στο ιντερνετ συγχρονιζει στα 16. παρατηρησα ομως ρε παιδια οτι σε κατι ραπιντσεαρ κτλ μου κοβει τα κατεβασματα...
δηλαδη σταματα να κατεβαζει. και γενικα δεν εχο δει ταχυτητα παραπανω απο 200.ξερει κανεισ τι να κανω? εδω στοιχεια τησ γραμμης μου. τι μπορει να φταιει?


Uptime:	0 days, 1:41:14
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.021 / 16.699
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	135,16 / 356,70
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 22,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 6,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	44 / 246
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	439 / 191





θενξ

----------


## Dimitris013

Μετά από 10 μήνες στο CableTV έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες συγχρονίζω στα 18500 με 19200 kbps από 20234 kbps που συγχρόνιζα παλιότερα. Επίσης το attenuation έχει αυξηθεί από 13 που ήταν στις αρχές έχει φτάσει τώρα στα 15dB! Να υποθέσω ότι έχουν πέσει αρκετές γραμμές στο ίδιο DSMLAM με εμένα με αποτέλεσμα να χειροτερέψει η γραμμή μου?

----------


## lewton

> Μετά από 10 μήνες στο CableTV έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες συγχρονίζω στα 18500 με 19200 kbps από 20234 kbps που συγχρόνιζα παλιότερα. Επίσης το attenuation έχει αυξηθεί από 13 που ήταν στις αρχές έχει φτάσει τώρα στα 15dB! Να υποθέσω ότι έχουν πέσει αρκετές γραμμές στο ίδιο DSMLAM με εμένα με αποτέλεσμα να χειροτερέψει η γραμμή μου?


Παρεμβολές από άλλες γραμμές DSL που δε λειτουργούσαν παλιότερα.
Με άλλα λόγια... η μαγεία του χαλκού.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dimitris013

Ευτυχώς που η εποχή του χαλκού τελειώνει όπου να ναι! Μήπως έχει ρωτήσει κανείς την τεχνική υποστήριξη αν γίνεται να απενεργοποιήσουν την τηλεόραση και να μου δώσουν τα 4mbps που δεσμεύει κ πληρώνω για χρήση ίντερνετ???

----------


## ariadgr

> Μήπως έχει ρωτήσει κανείς την τεχνική υποστήριξη αν γίνεται να απενεργοποιήσουν την τηλεόραση και να μου δώσουν τα 4mbps που δεσμεύει κ πληρώνω για χρήση ίντερνετ???


Δεν τα δεσμεύει μόνιμα, μόνο όταν τη χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## mpregos

> Δεν τα δεσμεύει μόνιμα, μόνο όταν τη χρησιμοποιείς.


Νομίζω οτι έχεις ένα λάθος ...
Τα 4 της τηλεόρασης είναι δεσμευμενα.Κρύφα από τον οποιονδηποτε.
Το παλικαρι πού θλέλει να μήν έχει Τβ ...υπάρχει και το telefonet+

----------


## kanenas3

> Νομίζω οτι έχεις ένα λάθος ...
> Τα 4 της τηλεόρασης είναι δεσμευμενα.Κρύφα από τον οποιονδηποτε.
> Το παλικαρι πού θλέλει να μήν έχει Τβ ...υπάρχει και το telefonet+


Στα Alcatel είναι σίγουρο ότι εμφανίζει το σύνολο οπότε δεν υπάρχει τίποτα κρυφό. Για το Vood δεν ξέρω αλλά νομίζω ότι είχαν καταλήξη κάποτε ότι ισχύει το ίδιο.

Το Telefonet+ δίνει 10Mbps οπότε μπορεί να μη θέλει.

----------


## Dimitris013

1. Στο CAbleTV είναι δεσμευμένα τα 4mbps ότι μοντεμ και να έχεις. Από αυτό που συγχρονίζεις αφαιρείς 4mbps περίπου για να δεις στα πόσα είναι το ιντερνετ.
2. Όντως δεν με ενδιαφέρει Τελεφοννετ γιατί είναι 10mbps, πιάνω τα διπλάσια με cable και με κλειδωμένη την τηλεόραση.
Απλά έλεγα μήπως είχε ρωτήσει κάποιος αν γίνεται να τα ξεκλειδώσει..

----------


## kanenas3

> 1. Στο CAbleTV είναι δεσμευμένα τα 4mbps ότι μοντεμ και να έχεις. Από αυτό που συγχρονίζεις αφαιρείς 4mbps περίπου για να δεις στα πόσα είναι το ιντερνετ.
> 2. Όντως δεν με ενδιαφέρει Τελεφοννετ γιατί είναι 10mbps, πιάνω τα διπλάσια με cable και με κλειδωμένη την τηλεόραση.
> Απλά έλεγα μήπως είχε ρωτήσει κάποιος αν γίνεται να τα ξεκλειδώσει..


Από που συμπερένεις ότι είναι κλειδωμένα. Το Alcatel 780 κλειδώνει ακριβώς στην ταχύτητα που δείχνει. Η Vivodi χρησιμοποιεί το έξτρα εύρος σχεδόν από τότε που άρχισε να δίνει Voip. Συγκεκριμένα στο DSLphone δίνει έξτρα 192/192 για τα τηλέφωνα αλλά αυτά φαίνονται κανονικά στο ρούτερ. Γιατί να συμβαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό στο Cabletv;

Γενικά πάντως και αφου δεν έχουν ταχύτερο πρόγραμμα αποκλείεται να σε ανεβάσουν στα 24 αν μπορεί να τα πιάσει η γραμμή σου.

----------


## Dimitris013

> Από που συμπερένεις ότι είναι κλειδωμένα. Το Alcatel 780 κλειδώνει ακριβώς στην ταχύτητα που δείχνει. Η Vivodi χρησιμοποιεί το έξτρα εύρος σχεδόν από τότε που άρχισε να δίνει Voip. Συγκεκριμένα στο DSLphone δίνει έξτρα 192/192 για τα τηλέφωνα αλλά αυτά φαίνονται κανονικά στο ρούτερ. Γιατί να συμβαίνει κάτι διαφορετικό στο Cabletv;
> 
> Γενικά πάντως και αφου δεν έχουν ταχύτερο πρόγραμμα αποκλείεται να σε ανεβάσουν στα 24 αν μπορεί να τα πιάσει η γραμμή σου.


Εκπέμπουμε σε άλλο μήκος κύματος νομίζω.. 

Δεν θέλω να πάω από τα 20 που είμαι στα 24.. Μέσα στα 20 που είμαι -λέω ξανά- τα 4 από αυτά τα είναι κλειδωμένα *μόνο* για την τηλεόραση. Όπως και τα 192 που λες είναι κλειδωμένα μέσα σε αυτά τα 20. Οπότε για ίντερνετ μένουν κάπου στα 15mbps. Ρωτάω αν γίνεται να μου δώσουν κ τα υπόλοιπα 4 για ίντερνετ, αφού δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ για TV. Είναι θέμα QOS και ρυθμίσεων που έχουν κάνει από την πλευρά τους. Όχι θέμα στα πόσο συγχρονίζει η γραμμή μου.

----------


## mpregos

> Εκπέμπουμε σε άλλο μήκος κύματος νομίζω.. 
> 
> Δεν θέλω να πάω από τα 20 που είμαι στα 24.. Μέσα στα 20 που είμαι -λέω ξανά- τα 4 από αυτά τα είναι κλειδωμένα *μόνο* για την τηλεόραση. Όπως και τα 192 που λες είναι κλειδωμένα μέσα σε αυτά τα 20. Οπότε για ίντερνετ μένουν κάπου στα 15mbps. Ρωτάω αν γίνεται να μου δώσουν κ τα υπόλοιπα 4 για ίντερνετ, αφού δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ για TV. Είναι θέμα QOS και ρυθμίσεων που έχουν κάνει από την πλευρά τους. Όχι θέμα στα πόσο συγχρονίζει η γραμμή μου.


Ρε παιδια αυτο το θέμα είχε ξαναματαειπωθει και τελικά , για το vood, πού έχω κλειδώνει στα 11.
κατεβάζω από microsoft με 1.10.
Ο τεχνικός είχε πεί οτί η γραμμη μου είναι για 14-16.τα 4 τα έχουμε για Τβ.
οτι λέει το ρουτερ τοσο ειναι για ιντερνετ.

----------


## kanenas3

> Εκπέμπουμε σε άλλο μήκος κύματος νομίζω.. 
> 
> Δεν θέλω να πάω από τα 20 που είμαι στα 24.. Μέσα στα 20 που είμαι -λέω ξανά- τα 4 από αυτά τα είναι κλειδωμένα *μόνο* για την τηλεόραση. Όπως και τα 192 που λες είναι κλειδωμένα μέσα σε αυτά τα 20. Οπότε για ίντερνετ μένουν κάπου στα 15mbps. Ρωτάω αν γίνεται να μου δώσουν κ τα υπόλοιπα 4 για ίντερνετ, αφού δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ για TV. Είναι θέμα QOS και ρυθμίσεων που έχουν κάνει από την πλευρά τους. Όχι θέμα στα πόσο συγχρονίζει η γραμμή μου.


Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε...

Σε μένα και σε όσους έχω δει στη Θεσσαλονίκη το upload ήταν και είναι ξεκλείδωτο για χρήση ίντερνετ. Το up μου είναι 704 και ανεβάζω με 80-82.

Επίσης το QoS δεν περιορίζει το συνολικό διαθέσιμο εύρος αλλά βάζει προτεραιότητες βάσει των οποίων κάποια πρωτοκόλλα δουλεύουν πριν από κάποια άλλα.

Όπως είπα κρατάω επιφύλαξη για το Vood αλλά το 780 όσα γράφει είναι και η συνολική ταχύτητα και δεν έχει κάτι κρυφό. Το αν μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις ή όχι είναι θέμα Vivodi και το κατά πόσο τα έχει κλειδωμένα ή όχι. Σε κάποιους είναι ενώ σε άλλους όχι. 

Δυστυχώς αυτό που ζητάς δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το κάνουν γιατί είναι σαν να τους ζητάς να φτιάξουν νέο πρόγραμμα. Η μόνη σου ελπίδα είναι να ανακοινώσουν νέα προγράμματα (αμήν και πότε!)

----------


## Dimitris013

> Ρε παιδια αυτο το θέμα είχε ξαναματαειπωθει και τελικά , για το vood, πού έχω κλειδώνει στα 11.
> κατεβάζω από microsoft με 1.10.
> Ο τεχνικός είχε πεί οτί η γραμμη μου είναι για 14-16.τα 4 τα έχουμε για Τβ.
> οτι λέει το ρουτερ τοσο ειναι για ιντερνετ.


Εγώ πάλι κλειδώνω στα 19 και παλιότερα στα 20 και κατεβάζω πάντα με 1,75mb/sec... Ενώ το upload είναι στα 1024 και ανεβάζω μέγιστο με 60kb/sec. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι κάτι είναι κλειδωμένο.. Τεσπα.

----------


## kanenas3

> Εγώ πάλι κλειδώνω στα 19 και παλιότερα στα 20 και κατεβάζω πάντα με 1,75mb/sec... Ενώ το upload είναι στα 1024 και ανεβάζω μέγιστο με 60kb/sec. Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι κάτι είναι κλειδωμένο.. Τεσπα.


Μπορεί ναι μπορεί και όχι! Το ότι δεν κατεβάζεις με παραπάνω μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι η Vivodi δεν έχει το απαραίτητο bandwidth ώστε να τερματίσει τη γραμμή σου.

Στους περισσότερους που συγχρονίζουν σε μεγάλες ταχύτητες υπάρχει απόκλιση πραγματικής ταχύτητας και ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού.

----------


## TEXNIKOS_DSL

οτι και να κανεισ φιλε σε λιγο καιρο θα αρχισουν τα disconnects  και θα τρελαθεισ

----------


## Dimitris013

Off Topic


		Τεχνικός_DSL banned? Αυτά είναι! Έναν τον είχαμε και τον χάσαμε και αυτόν!!  :ROFL:

----------


## kanenas3

Σύμφωνα με τον τιμοκατάλογο τους εδώ τα 45 ευρώ του Cabletv πήραν παράταση μέχρι 30/04/2008.

Να υποθέσω ότι νέα προγράμματα δε θα δούμε ούτε αυτόν τον μήνα... :Thinking:

----------


## mpregos

To 45αρι ήρθε για να μείνει.Σας παραθέτω απαντητικό mail απο βιβο,*ημ/νια 31/03/08* για το τι πρεπει να κανω οτάν λήξει το συμβολαιο:



> Θα θέλαμε να σας ευχαριστήσουμε για
> την προτίμησή σας στα προϊόντα και
> τις υπηρεσίες της Vivodi.
> 
> Σε απάντηση της ηλεκτρονικής σας
> αλληλογραφίας. με ημερομηνία 27/03/2008,
> σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το 12μηνο της
> συνδρομής σας στην υπηρεσία του Cable Tv
> λήγει στις 23/05/2008 (ημερομηνία αποδοχής
> ...


Λογικό συμπέρασμα οτι αυτή θα είναι η τιμή του Cable από τουνδε και στο εξής.....

----------


## kanenas3

> To 45αρι ήρθε για να μείνει.Σας παραθέτω απαντητικό mail απο βιβο,*ημ/νια 31/03/08* για το τι πρεπει να κανω οτάν λήξει το συμβολαιο:
> 
> 
> Λογικό συμπέρασμα οτι αυτή θα είναι η τιμή του Cable από τουνδε και στο εξής.....


Το οποίο είναι και το λογικό! Τα 65 είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας με δεδομένο τον "ανταγωνισμό" από την On. Η ελπίδα ήταν ότι θα άλλαζαν όλα τα πακέτα αλλά μάλλον θα περιμένουμε έναν ακόμα μήνα.

----------


## papila

*Να ζήσει η vivodi και το cable*

----------


## subzer0

> Το οποίο είναι και το λογικό! Τα 65 είναι εκτός πραγματικότητας με δεδομένο τον "ανταγωνισμό" από την On. Η ελπίδα ήταν ότι θα άλλαζαν όλα τα πακέτα αλλά μάλλον θα περιμένουμε έναν ακόμα μήνα.


Δεν είναι λογικό όμως στον δεύτερο χρόνο να συνεχίζεις με 45 ευρω.
Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι νομίζω δύσκολα θα ανανεώσουν την συνδρομή τους αυτοί που είναι στο CableTV .

----------


## kanenas3

> Δεν είναι λογικό όμως στον δεύτερο χρόνο να συνεχίζεις με 45 ευρω.
> Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι νομίζω δύσκολα θα ανανεώσουν την συνδρομή τους αυτοί που είναι στο CableTV .


Στην ουσία υπάρχει τόσος ανταγωνισμός από την On ώστε να μην τους επιτρέπει να το βάλουν στα 65, ενώ ταυτόχρονα είναι ελάχιστος για να τους αναγκάσει να το κατεβάσουν παρακάτω. Αν το σκεφτείς με 5 ευρώ παραπάνω από τους άλλους δίνει και τηλεόραση ή έστω δείγμα δωρεάν  :Razz: 

Μάλλον επειδή έχασαν αυτόν τον γύρο περιμένουν τους άλλους για να βγάλουν τα νέα πακέτα τους και μετά θα απαντήσουν καθώς τιμολογιακά στέκονται ακόμα μια χαρά. Στις υπηρεσίες υπολείπονται...

----------


## Umbra

> Δεν είναι λογικό όμως στον δεύτερο χρόνο να συνεχίζεις με 45 ευρω.
> Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι νομίζω δύσκολα θα ανανεώσουν την συνδρομή τους αυτοί που είναι στο CableTV .


+1 δεν βλεπω τον λόγω να πληρωνω 5 ευρώ παραπάνω για μια υπηρεσία που δεν χρησιμοποιησα ποτέ και που ποτέ δεν βελτιοθηκε εστω και στο ελάχιστο...

----------


## kanenas3

> +1 δεν βλεπω τον λόγω να πληρωνω 5 ευρώ παραπάνω για μια υπηρεσία που δεν χρησιμοποιησα ποτέ και που ποτέ δεν βελτιοθηκε εστω και στο ελάχιστο...


Ε τότε βάζεις Telefonet+ και γλιτώνεις 5 ευρώ σε σχέση με τους άλλους  :Wink: 

Ανάλογα με τη γραμμή σου μπορεί να χάσεις και μερικά Mbps.

ΥΓ: Ε όχι και δε βελτιώθηκε καθόλου! Έβαλαν τους 300 και μάλιστα σχεδόν σε όλες τις κατηγορίες  :ROFL:

----------


## MariosThe

Καλησπέρα,
Τώρα τελευταία αντιμετωπίζω κάποια προβλήματα με το vood
1: Μπορώ να αλλάξω router; και σε ποιόν να απευθυνθώ;
2: Μία μέρα είχα πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση πήρα τηλέφωνο σε έναν τεχνικό τους και ενώ ακριβώς την προηγούμενη συγχόνιζε στα 9000-10000kbps από τότε έχεί πέσει περίπου στο μισό δηλαδή 5000kbps. Μπορώ να τους πώ να ανεβάσουν την ταχύτητα πάλι και αν ναι σε ποιόν και τί ακριβώς θα πώ;
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kanenas3

1) Δώσε τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου
2) Μπορείς να ζητήσεις αλλαγή του Vood με το Speedtouch 780WL με email στο customerservice@vivodi.gr ή τηλεφωνικά.
3) Η πτώση της ταχύτητας δεν οφείλεται στο ρούτερ αλλά σε κάποια διαφοροποίηση στην καλωδίωση σου.

----------


## MariosThe

Connection Status  	Connected
Us Rate (Kbps) 	  	771
Ds Rate (Kbps) 	  	5117
US Margin 	  	        5
DS Margin 	  	       10
Trained Modulation     ADSL2Plus
LOS Errors 	  	        0
DS Line Attenuation 	  28
US Line Attenuation 	  18

Από τη μία μέρα στην άλλη πως διαφοροποιήθηκε η καλωδίωση;(Τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής δεν έχουν αλλάξει από την πρώτη μέρα ενεργοποίησης, εκτός από την ταχύτητα εννοώ)

----------


## kanenas3

Προφανώς βλέπεις το ίδιο Margin αλλά μικρότερη ταχύτητα γιατί αν παρέμενε στην ίδια ταχύτητα μάλλον το Margin θα πήγαινε στο 0 με αποτέλεσμα να έχεις διαρκείς αποσυνδέσεις. Κοινώς το ρούτερ προσπαθεί να κρατήσει σταθερό το Margin ρίχνοντας την ταχύτητα.

Για αρχή κάνε ένα off/on το ρούτερ και μετά τσέκαρε την καλωδίωση στο διαμέρισμα για πρόχειρες ενώσεις.

Κανονικά η γραμμή σου θα έπρεπε να είναι άνετα στα 10Mbps αλλά λόγω θορύβου συγχρονίζεις αρκετά χαμηλά. Δες εδώ

 Η αλλαγή του ρούτερ ίσως να βοηθήσει αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα λύσει το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## MariosThe

Ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις

Να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα. Κάθε φορά που κάνω restart, reset, κλείνω τον διακόπτη του router η ταχύτητα του ds rate είναι πάντα 5117kbps, δεν αλλάζει. Μόνο το usrate αλλάζει.
Δεν ξέρω αν δέιχνει κάτι αυτό απλά το αναφέρω.

----------


## pan.nl

> Ευχαριστώ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις
> 
> Να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα. Κάθε φορά που κάνω restart, reset, κλείνω τον διακόπτη του router η ταχύτητα του ds rate είναι πάντα 5117kbps, δεν αλλάζει. Μόνο το usrate αλλάζει.
> Δεν ξέρω αν δέιχνει κάτι αυτό απλά το αναφέρω.


Έχουν κλειδώσει το προφίλ της σύνδεσής σου στα 5 Mbits.

----------


## steliosx

καλησπερα, 

Πιστεύετε ότι το SpeedTouch είναι καλύτερο απο το vood;

----------


## MariosThe

> Έχουν κλειδώσει το προφίλ της σύνδεσής σου στα 5 Mbits.


Τελικά πήρα τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα και αφού τους εξήγησα ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα, μου είπαν πως δεν εχει γίνει καμμία κίνηση απο τη vivodi για κλείδωμα του προφίλ και πως κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.

----------


## geoav

Καλησπερα παιδια. Εχει παρατηρησει αλλος κανεις προβληματα στο browsing ή ειναι ιδεα μου? Υπαρχουν στιγμες που μου σπαει τα νευρα.

----------


## pan.nl

> Τελικά πήρα τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα και αφού τους εξήγησα ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα, μου είπαν πως δεν εχει γίνει καμμία κίνηση απο τη vivodi για κλείδωμα του προφίλ και πως κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει.


Καλά, μου τα είχαν πει κι εμένα αυτά... :Whistle:

----------


## evi21

Οντως το browsing ειναι λιγο αργο.
Και νομιζα οτι ειναι η ιδεα μου.

----------


## manuel

Μάλλον θα την κοπανίσω απο την ΟΝ τι λεεί IPTV της Vivodi. Αξίζει η δεν έχει ενδιαφέρων?

----------


## subzer0

> Μάλλον θα την κοπανίσω απο την ΟΝ τι λεεί IPTV της Vivodi. Αξίζει η δεν έχει ενδιαφέρων?


Nομίζω πως η IPTV της ΟΝ είναι σε καλύτερο επίπεδο από της Vivodi.
Δεν έχει ελληνικα κανάλια(που έχει η ΟΝ),
δεν έχει δυνατότητα εγγραφής προγράμματος(που έχει η ΟΝ)
και νομίζω πως η ΟΝ έχει περισσότερα ξένα κανάλια από ότι η Vivodi.
H ποιότητα της εικόνας ειναι ικανοποιητική αλλά εκτός από την τελευταία αλλαγή στις υπηρεσίες του CableTV δεν είχε ασχοληθεί άλλο η Vivodi μ'αυτό το πακέτο.

----------


## 030366

> καλησπερα, 
> 
> Πιστεύετε ότι το SpeedTouch είναι καλύτερο απο το vood;


Το ότι πλέον μόνο το Speedtouch δίνουν στις ανάλογες υπηρεσίες τα λέει όλα!

----------


## kanenas3

> Το ότι πλέον μόνο το Speedtouch δίνουν στις ανάλογες υπηρεσίες τα λέει όλα!


Όχι απαραίτητα γιατί σύντομα θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν και εκείνο το σάπιο το πιρέλι που έχει κάνει δύσκολη τη ζωή στους συνδρομητές της On...

----------


## manuel

> Nομίζω πως η IPTV της ΟΝ είναι σε καλύτερο επίπεδο από της Vivodi.
> Δεν έχει ελληνικα κανάλια(που έχει η ΟΝ),
> δεν έχει δυνατότητα εγγραφής προγράμματος(που έχει η ΟΝ)
> και νομίζω πως η ΟΝ έχει περισσότερα ξένα κανάλια από ότι η Vivodi.
> H ποιότητα της εικόνας ειναι ικανοποιητική αλλά εκτός από την τελευταία αλλαγή στις υπηρεσίες του CableTV δεν είχε ασχοληθεί άλλο η Vivodi μ'αυτό το πακέτο.


Δυστηχώς η ΟΝ σε λίγο δεν θα έχει ελληνικά κανάλια. Συνεπώς δεν θα παίζει και το ON REC
Επίσης πολλά απο τα κανάλια που παρέχει δωρεάν η Vivodi η ΟΝ τα χρεώνει 15 ευρώ επιπλέον

Οπότε....

----------


## kanenas3

> Δυστηχώς η ΟΝ σε λίγο δεν θα έχει ελληνικά κανάλια. Συνεπώς δεν θα παίζει και το ON REC
> Επίσης πολλά απο τα κανάλια που παρέχει δωρεάν η Vivodi η ΟΝ τα χρεώνει 15 ευρώ επιπλέον
> 
> Οπότε....


Αν συμβεί αυτό απορώ γιατί να θέλουν να βάλουν και οι υπόλοιπες εταιρίες IPTV...; Για να παίζουν τα ελεύθερα δορυφορικά; Το να δούμε ανταγωνισμό στις ταινίες και κυρίως στις τιμές τους μάλλον θα είναι το τελειωτικό χτύπημα για αρκετές...

----------


## lewton

> Δυστηχώς η ΟΝ σε λίγο δεν θα έχει ελληνικά κανάλια. Συνεπώς δεν θα παίζει και το ON REC
> Επίσης πολλά απο τα κανάλια που παρέχει δωρεάν η Vivodi η ΟΝ τα χρεώνει 15 ευρώ επιπλέον
> 
> Οπότε....


Τα παραλές για την On. Βγήκε η ΕΡΤ από τα κανάλια. Αυτό δε συμβαίνει ότι θα βγουν και όλα τα άλλα.
Επίσης, τα 15 ευρώ είναι και αυτά υπερβολή. Εγώ αν έβαζα On θα έβαζα από τα επιπλέον κανάλια μόνο το National Geographic και το Discovery, δηλαδή +5 ευρώ. Αυτά που δίνει η On με +15 ευρώ δεν τα δίνει η Vivodi.
Εν τέλει βασικό πλεονέκτημα της Vivodi είναι μόνο το Speedtouch, και μαθαίνουμε ότι δε θα το κρατήσει για πολύ.

----------


## 75costas

Καλημερα σε ολους. Μετα απο ενα χρονο με το cable ηρθε ο καιρος να γυρισω στον ΟΤΕ. Τον τελευταιο μηνα ειμαι χωρις ιντερνετ αν και πια δε με νοιαζει. Μια ερωτηση εχω μονο. Στον κατανεμητη το attenuation οπως και στην πριζα στο διαμερισμα δειχνει 23 ενω στο vood 63! Ειναι θεμα προβληματος στο ρουτερ που δεν εχω ιντερνετ? Και η βιβοντι χρειαζεται εναν ολοκληρο μηνα για να το καταλαβει?

----------


## kanenas3

> Καλημερα σε ολους. Μετα απο ενα χρονο με το cable ηρθε ο καιρος να γυρισω στον ΟΤΕ. Τον τελευταιο μηνα ειμαι χωρις ιντερνετ αν και πια δε με νοιαζει. Μια ερωτηση εχω μονο. Στον κατανεμητη το attenuation οπως και στην πριζα στο διαμερισμα δειχνει 23 ενω στο vood 63! Ειναι θεμα προβληματος στο ρουτερ που δεν εχω ιντερνετ? Και η βιβοντι χρειαζεται εναν ολοκληρο μηνα για να το καταλαβει?


Στην πρίζα πως το μέτρησες;

Αν έχει τόση διαφορά έχεις πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση!

----------


## 75costas

Στη πριζα το μετρησε τεχνικος της βιβοντι που ειχε ερθει στις αρχες του καλοκαιριου για τον ιδιο λογο. Απο τοτε δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα στην καλωδιωση αν και δε παιρνω ορκο οτι δε φταιει αυτο. Ο τεχνικος και τοτε μου ειχε πει οτι πιθανοτατα να εχω προβλημα με τον εξοπλισμο. Παντως το πρωτο οκταμηνο δεν ειχα απολυτως κανενα προβλημα με την εταιρεια και αν δεν υπηρχε αυτη η τεραστια καθυστερηση στο να τελειωνει αυτη η υποθεση θα παρεμενα και μετα το δωδεκαμηνο.

----------


## kanenas3

Το θέμα είναι ότι από τότε που το μέτρησε μέχρι τώρα μπορεί κάτι να έχει αλλάξει και γι' αυτό να μην συγχρονίζει το ρούτερ. Για να είσαι σίγουρος δοκίμασε ένα άλλο ρούτερ. Εκεί θα φανεί αν είναι πρόβλημα του Vood ή της καλωδίωσης.

Το Vood έχει ένα σωρό κουσούρια αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση τέτοιο πράγμα. Εκτός και αν έχει χαλάσει εντελώς...

----------


## 75costas

Βασικα εχουν σεταρει το προφιλ μου στα 128kbps για να εχω τηλεφωνο. Στον κατανεμητη ο τεχνικος μετρησε πριν μια εβδομαδα με att 23 και margin 35. Ελειπα ομως και δε μετρησε στο σπιτι. Απο το interface του vood βλεπω το ιδιο margin αλλα 63 att. Βασικα εχω κουραστει ενα μηνα να περιμενω.

........Auto merged post: 75costas πρόσθεσε 6 λεπτά και 43 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Και δε ξερω αν εχει σημασια αλλα ακομα και στην περιπτωση αυτη, το vood θελει 2-3 φορες την ημερα επανεκκινηση γιατι χανει τα παντα.
Ευχαριστω,
Κωστας.

----------


## kanenas3

> Και δε ξερω αν εχει σημασια αλλα ακομα και στην περιπτωση αυτη, το vood θελει 2-3 φορες την ημερα επανεκκινηση γιατι χανει τα παντα.


Αυτό είναι ένα από τα πολλά κουσούρια του Vood!

Ο τεχνικός καλά τα βρήκε στον κατανεμητή αλλά αν έχει πρόβλημα το κομμάτι από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμα τότε είναι δική σου ευθύνη να το διορθώσεις και όχι του παρόχου. Όπου και να πας αν έχεις σε αυτό το κομμάτι πρόβλημα θα είναι τα ίδια. Αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν είναι κάπου αλλού το πρόβλημα.

----------


## 75costas

Καλημέρα,

ήρθε εχθές ο τεχνικός και μέτρησε ξανά και τα βρήκε όλα εντάξει. Είναι πρόβλημα του router τελικά το οποίο θα πάω σήμερα για αλλαγή. Μια ερώτηση μόνο θέλω να κάνω. Το καινούργιο, το οποίο πιθανότατα δε θα είναι vood, το βάζω επάνω και παίζει κανονικά ή χρειάζεται να μου αλλάξουν το προφίλ από τη Vivodi??

Ευχαριστώ,
Κώστας

----------


## kanenas3

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> ήρθε εχθές ο τεχνικός και μέτρησε ξανά και τα βρήκε όλα εντάξει. Είναι πρόβλημα του router τελικά το οποίο θα πάω σήμερα για αλλαγή. Μια ερώτηση μόνο θέλω να κάνω. Το καινούργιο, το οποίο πιθανότατα δε θα είναι vood, το βάζω επάνω και παίζει κανονικά ή χρειάζεται να μου αλλάξουν το προφίλ από τη Vivodi??
> 
> Ευχαριστώ,
> Κώστας


Καλό είναι να επιμείνεις για το Alcatel 780WL και όχι το Vood. Αν σου δώσουν το Vood δε χρειάζεται αλλαγή. Αν σου δώσουν το 780 θα πρέπει να τους "θυμίσεις" να κάνουν αλλαγή στο προφίλ σου γιατί διαφορετικά δε θα παίζει το τηλέφωνο.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση επιβεβαίωσε ότι έχουν περάσει στο προφίλ σου το σωστό serial του νέου ρούτερ που σου έχουν δώσει ώστε να μπορεί να τραβήξει ρυθμίσεις απο cwmp.

----------


## 75costas

Καλησπέρα σε όσους είναι εδώ!!
Μετά από επίσκεψη στα γραφεία της Vivodi παρέλαβα το νέο μου router που είναι ένα νέο Vood!! Πάντως προς το παρόν δεν έχω πρόβλημα και μέχρι την Τετάρτη που αποδεσμεύομαι ελπίζω να μην παρουσιαστεί!!
Όπως σας έχω ήδη πει επιστρέφω στον ΟΤΕ γιατί κουράστηκα στους 12 μήνες τους 3 από αυτούς να είμαι χωρίς internet. Όχι ότι εκεί θα είναι τέλεια αλλά τουλάχιστον εκεί θα έχω σα backup την isdn.
Μια ερώτηση και μια παράκληση θέλω να κάνω μόνο.
Έχετε κανά βύσμα στον ΟΤΕ γιατί από την Τετάρτη που αποδεσμεύομαι θα είμαι για 5 μέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο και internet μέχρι τη Δευτέρα που μου έκλεισε ραντεβού ο τεχνικός!!! Να το τρέξουμε λίγο!!!
Δεν αντέχω άλλο ΣΚ χωρίς internet!!!!!!!!!!

Φιλικά,
Κώστας

----------

